# 

## Daniellos_

Witajcie

Po wielu kłopotach z kredytem spowodowanych "dobrą zmianą" naszego rządu w końcu się udało. Dostałem własnie nformację, że kredyt przyznany i to chyba ten czas, aby założyć dziennik. Mam nadzieję, że teraz budowa nabierze tempa. Choć nie przesdadnego, bo prawie wszystko będzie samorobione  :big grin: 
Kolejny informatyk stawiający mury  :smile:  Najpierw jednak umowa, notariusz, PnB itd!
Oczywiście ludzie, którzy słyszą, że chcę budować samemu są pełni zdziwienia, podziwu z niedowierzaniem w oczah lub pukają się w czoło  :smile: 

W moim dzienniku nie będę opowiadał historii swojego życia, bo to dział dla samorobów czyli będą głównie konkrety. Komentarze i odpowiedzi na moje retoryczne (i nie tylko) pytania mile widziane.

Działka ma 812m i wymiary 32,5x25 z wjazdem od strony pn-zach.


Podobają nam się nowoczesne i proste kształty i wybór finalnie padł na lustrzane odbicie projektu Z258 z pracowni Z500. W zasadzie to była baza wysciowa, bo będzie w projekcie kilka zmian:
1. Płyta fundamentowa - projekt zamienny
2. Nachylenie dachu zwiększone do 35 stopni - wymóg MPZP. Projekt zamienny wiżarów kratownicowych DIY na budowie
3. Usunięcie podcienia z salonu
4. Usunięcie wszystkich wystających rzeczy z bryły budynku.
5. Zamiana funcjami wiatrołapu z pom. gospodarczym - wchodzi się bardziej do salonu niż do korytarza / niechciane odgłosy z łazienki dalej od salonu
6. Zmiana rozmiaru i rozmieszczenia okien
7. Po lewej dobudowany garaż na 2 auta 6x6m - może poźniej  :smile: 

Z258 w oryginale:



Choć moja wizja finalnego domu jest bliższa temu:


Moja wizja rozkładu pomieszczeń:


Z planowanych rozwiązań:
1. Wentylacja mechaniczna z reku DIY i rurowym GWC, aby uniknąć problemu zamrzającego wymiennika
2. Ogrzewanie gaz lub pompa ciepła (najprawdopodobniej Meeting 7kW) z gruntowym dolnym źródłem DIY
3. Klima (również do wspomagania PC jeśli wg OZC wyjdzie taka potrzeba)
4. Odkurzacz centralny DIY - rurki systemowe i jakiś warsztatowy karcher jako main unit  :cool: 
5. Izolacja 20cm podłoga/ściany i minimum 20cm strop pomiędzy lagarami dolengo pasa wiązarów i 15cm miedzy krokwiami (najprawdopodobniej granulat).
6. Sterowanie/monitoring Arduino/Raspberry Pi


*Koszty* - edytowane na bieżąco w pierwszym poście:

Dodam podsumowanie kosztów jakie zrobiłem  TUTAJ:

*SSO - 48200 
*Płyta fundamentowa 24200 (po odjęciu rur kanalizy, rurek ogrzewania podłogowego i rozdzielacza) - więcej danych.
Ściany zew.+wewn. 14200 - więcej danych, więcej danych.
Więźba 9800 - więcej danych.

*SSZ - 70200
*Pokrycie dachu 9000 - więcej danych.
Okna i drzwi 13000 - więcej danych.

*Stan deweloperski - 108500
*Sufity podwieszane 2200 - więcej danych.
Suche tynki (płyty kg) 2000 - więcej danych.
Hydraulika 1300 
CO+CWU 9400 (podłogówka, PC, Bojler) - więcej danych.
Izolacja dachu i stropu 2000
Elewacja 8600 (styro,klej+siatka) - więcej danych.
WM+Rekuperacja 2000
Elektryka 2200 - więcej danych.
POŚ 8600 - więcej danych.

*Stan pod klucz - 141500
*Wykończenie łazienek 7400
Kuchnia + AGD 15000 - więcej danych.
Oświetlenie, gniazda itp 3000
Drzwi wewn. 3400
Podłogi 3200
Inne 1000

*Extrasy
*Kominek z DGP 5600 - więcej danych.
Garaż  21900 -  więcej danych.

_* Pod linkami do szczegółowych kosztów mogą być minimalnie inne kwoty jeśli musiałem coś dokupić lub dostałem korektę._

Powierzchni użytkowej mam blisko 100m2 co ułatwia obliczenia:
SSO - 482zł/m2
SSZ - 702zł/m2
Stan deweloperski - 1085zł/m2
Stan pod klucz - 1415zł/m2

Tu jeszcze LISTA wyborów, których dokonał bym ponownie i tych, których niekoniecznie  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Na początek płyta fundamentowa. Szukałem projektanta, który mając na uwadze stosunkowo lekki dom (beton kórkowy, brak poddasza użytkowego, wiązary kratownicowe itd) nie przesadzi z ilością zbrojenia. Wrzuciłem zapytanie na oferia.pl, wysłąłem kilka zapytań do znalezionych w googlu, napisałem posta na tym forum itd. Oferty były w przedziale 1200-2500pln i jedna za 500zł  :smile:  Co ciekawe byli tacy, którzy dużo mówili, że większość konstruktorów przesadza ze zbrojeniem itd i samo proponowali płytę 25cm i 3t zbrojenia!
Zacząłem konwersować z gościem od oferty za 500zł. Po wstyępnych ustaleniach zdeklarowałem się na TAK. Człowiek zrobił obliczenia i przysłał mi wyniki. Wyglądało obiecująco i bardzo podobnie jak u innych czyli zbrojenie prętem fi12 co 25cm. Odmienne jest to, że u mnie jest zbrojony wienieć po obwodzie zamiast tzw bigli. 
Wczoraj odebrałem 4 egzemplarze odpisane przez uprawnioną panią konstruktor czyli autor nie miał jeszcze uprawnień i osoba upraniona sprawdziłą i podpisała. 

Wymagania co do wytrzymałości izolacji to min 150kPa i skłaniam się ku EPS200. Znalazłem ciekawy produkt o dobrych parametrach Yetico AQUA EPS200-P.
Nie jest cięty tylko wstrzykiwany do form dzięki czemu ma małą nasiąkalność poniżej 1% przy całkowitym zanurzeniu na 28dni. Cena 290zl/m3
Karta techniczna Yetico AQUA EPS200-P


Jakieś opinie na temat EPS200 pod płytę? Generalnie czytam i widzę, że są dwie szkoły. Konserwatywna z XPS i bardziej liberalna - co odważniejsi z forum, Legalett etc.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Liberalna to jest EPS 100. Masz łeb, więc rób jak najtaniej. Zdrowia i łba!

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam,
na poczatek propsy za projekt i założenia  :smile:  Też duuużo bardzej podoba mi się ta ostatnia wizja domu. Widzę że masz w planach dużo DIY, ale to czas zweryfkuje, wiem po sobie  :cool: 

Co do płyty no to fi12 na taki dom to już grubo. Czy XPS czy EPS200 to już Twój wybór, jeden i drugi bedzie dobry przy takim domu, XPS droższy i lepszy, ale czy konieczny? Ja dałem XPS bo różnica u mnie to było +900 zł, a jednak jak weźmiesz taki porzadny XPS do ręki to EPS się chowa.
Będę podglądał.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

Dzięki! Wasze dzienniki są moją inspiracją.

Wkleję dla ciekawych moje szacunkowe porównanie kosztów zanim zdecydowałem się płytę fu. 

*FUNDAMENTY:*
beton:
ławy 45mb - 11m3 - 2640
chudziak B10 10m3 - 2000
posadzki (ekipa) - 3000
bloczki 880szt - 2200

styro:
ściana fundamentowa EPS120 HYDRO 6m3 x250 - 1500
podłoga EPS100 20m3 x200 - 4000

pospółka 80m3 - 2500
zbrojenie - 2000
zaprawa 500?
izolacja przeciwwodna - dysperbit - 200
folia kubełkowa - 200
pianka
koparka - 800
zageszczarka - 400

SUMA 21940

----------------------------------------------
*PŁYTA FU:*
styro:
warstwa 10cm (12m3) EPS200 HYDRO - 3360
warstwa 10cm (12m3) EPS200 HYDRO - 3360
izolacja pionowa 20cm (5m3) EPS120 HYDRO - 1250
opaska przeciwwysadzinowa (2,5m3) EPS120 HYDRO - 625

zbrojenie 1,7t x 3000 - 5100
beton 122m2 - 24m3 x260 - 6240
wibrowanie i smiglo (ekipa) 1500
pianka 3x więcej
projekt 500
pospółka 100m3 (170t) - 3000
koparka 1000
zageszczarka - 400

SUMA 26335


Jak widać dla mojego przypadku koszty wychodzą porównywalne, dlatego poszedłem w stronę płyty. Pierwotnie roważałem klasyczny fundament. Zacząłem kombinować z poprawianiem czyli pierwsza warstwa z porothermu zasypanego perlitem i pod posadzką perlit/keramzyt. Przeczytałem obszerny wątek Adama_mk na ten temat - roważania gdzie ta wilgoć się wykrapla w posadzce etc i zrezygnowałem. Oszcaowałem koszty jednego i drugiego rozwiązania. Akceptując koszt płyty do 10% wyższy od fundamentów, by uniknąc tych wszystkich kombinacji i dodatkowo mieć wszystkie jej zalety to uznałem, że warto.

Wniosek nr1 - W tym porównaniu aby się zbliżyć do izolacyjności jaką da nam płyta należałoby jeszcze trochę doinwestować np porotherm zasypany perlitem, izolacja ściany fundamentowej od wewnątrz. Przy mojej płycie policzona jest również opaska przeciwwysadzinowa, która nie u każdego jest wymagana. Koszty wyszłyby podobne.

Wniosek nr2 - jak ktoś ma bardziej złożone fundamenty np są ściany nośne wewnątrz budynku to płyta może wyjść taniej.

----------


## gorbag

Powodzenia!



> posadzki (ekipa) - 8000


Co rozumiesz przez posadzki i skąd taka cena? Za robociznę z materiałem w podobnym domu dałem 2600 zł, ale może wliczasz coś jeszcze?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przyłączam się do pytania. Za swoje 128m2 posadzki zapłaciłem 1350zł ekipie za robotę, 500zł za piasek i chyba 650zł za cement.

----------


## aiki

a może wylewane gipsofe a nie jak my mixokret

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie masz jeszcze uwzglednionej ceny koparki przy plycie a to bedzie kilka godzin wozenia piachu. No chyba ze masz zamiar wozic piach taczką.
Tak czy siak uwazam ze plyta to najlepsze rozwiazanie, no chyba ze musisz dom podnosic o metr.

----------


## Daniellos_

Hmm w zasadzie to już nie pamiętam jak wyliczyłem te 8000. Przeglądałem sporo dzienników i gdzieś spojrzałem na cene (pewnie anhydrytu), jaką ktoś zapłacił i tak wyliczyłem na swój dom. Może faktycznie należałoby to zweryfikować i wtedy kosztowo wyjdzie znacznie większa rónica.

Jeśli faktycznie wychodzi taki koszt jak piszecie to rozważę odpuszczenie tej ekipy, którą liczyłem do zatarcia (nikt nie chce się za to wziąść w okolicy) i zrobienie miksokreta. Zobaczę jeszcze wtedy jak wyjdzie mi zatarcie samemu.

Koszty koparkowego wydają mi się niewiele wyższe przy płycie. Zdjęcie humusu jest w obu przypadkach. Przy płycie jest więcej rozgarniania piachu.

Jeśli uważacie, że w porównaniu kosztów coś jeszcze należałoby poprawić to piszcie. Będzie dla następnych samorobów. Na razie dodam koparkę.

Porozmawiałem jeszcze z kontruktorem płyty, żeby sprawdził jak wyjdą obliczenia przy pręcie fi10 jak napisał Sebastian. Nie odrzucił od razu tej sugestii to z pół tony się może zaoszczędzi. Przy dzisiejszej cenie stali prawie 3000k/tona to sporo.

Ze złych wieści mój KB/projektant adaputjący w jednej osobie nie podołał zadaniu. Nie odbiera telefonów, nie oddzwania i nie odpisuje na sms/email. Do dupy z takimi profesjonalistami. Miał mi zrobić dodatkowo projekt wiązarów. Takie 3 w 1. Teraz musze znaleść na to miejsce zastępstwo. Mój konstruktor płyty wstępnie zdeklarował się podjęcia zadania. Na jutro umówiłem się z proj.adaptującym i rozmawiałem wstepnie z dwoma KB. Niestety wyjdzie to łącznie 1500zł drożej od poprzedniego magika.

----------


## jacentyy

^^
niech ten  koles za 500 Pln pokaze kwit na legalność oprogramowania  ktore uzywal to wtedy zobaczymy, kupowanie projektow za 500 pln to wspieranie piractwa i zlych obyczajow w projektowaniu

----------


## bcgarage

Zrobił to zrobił, pieczątka jest to po co drążyć? Jak ma ktoś pojęcie to dlaczego ma nie ustalać cen? Wiem wiem... stare wygi za grosze nie robią ale jak ktoś jest nowy na rynku to musi klientów przyciągnąć. Jak się starym wyjadaczom projektantom  nie podoba to niech obniżają ceny i też klientów będą mieli  :big tongue:  Dla kupujących projekty ( a też niedługo w takiej sytuacji będę) - to tańsza dobra opcja  :big tongue:

----------


## jacentyy

^^ zobaczymy jak ktos nieuczciwie bedzie zanizal ceny w Twoim fachu.....

----------


## sebcioc55

Projekt wiazarow zrobi Ci KAŻDY producent tych że wiazarow. Po co za to placic dodatkowo? No chyba ze wiazary robisz sam, to inna sprawa.

----------


## jacentyy

^^ ja tu pisze o projekcie na plyte fundamentowa , a co myslisz ze projekt w cenie wiaxarow to za darmo robia ?

----------


## sebcioc55

> ^^ ja tu pisze o projekcie na plyte fundamentowa , a co myslisz ze projekt w cenie wiaxarow to za darmo robia ?


wiem że piszesz o płycie, ja płaciłem 2x tyle, więc nie wiem czy to Cię satysfakcjonuje. Ale też rozumiem Daniellosa, bo co to dla niego za różnica? Ważne by było dobrze, a jak będzie taniej to jeszcze lepiej. Niestety takie są realia. Projekt wiązarów też nie za darmo, ale tego tak nie "poczuje" i moim zdaniem lepiej niech to zrobi producent wiązarów niż potem w przypadku ewentualnych błędów jeździć od jednego do drugiego i szukać winnych.

----------


## Daniellos_

> ^^
> niech ten  koles za 500 Pln pokaze kwit na legalność oprogramowania  ktore uzywal to wtedy zobaczymy, kupowanie projektow za 500 pln to wspieranie piractwa i zlych obyczajow w projektowaniu


Tu moje zaptanie ofertowe na oferii:
http://oferia.pl/zlecenie/item136420...mentowej-122m2
Jak widać rozpiętość cen spora. W tym jedna firma oferuje projekt za 550zł i deklaruje legalność oprogramowania i fakturę.




> Projekt wiazarow zrobi Ci KAŻDY producent tych że wiazarow. Po co za to placic dodatkowo? No chyba ze wiazary robisz sam, to inna sprawa.


Tak. mam dostęp do suchej tarcicy w dobrych cenach. Pnie sezonowane 2 lata przed pocięciem, także nic się już nie wygina i nie skręca.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ciekaw jestem tych wiązarów, takich dużych jak na dom samemu bym się nie porwał ze względów rozmiarów, ale na garaż to czemu nie  :smile:

----------


## bcgarage

> ^^ zobaczymy jak ktos nieuczciwie bedzie zanizal ceny w Twoim fachu.....


Dopóki ktoś to robi dobrze, to niech ma klientów. Zazdrościć nie będę bo wiem jak na początku kariery trzeba zaciskać pasa żeby wbić się na rynek. Z czasem ceny się normują albo ktoś wypada z obiegu. A jak ktoś ma wygórowane ego i za "grosze" nie robi - to rynek go zweryfikuje

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Bez oprogramowania wartego minimum kilka dobrych tysiecy nikt nie jest w stanie zrobic "dobrze" projektu plyty fundamentowej, bo tyle kosztuje programy do mesu.
Prowadzenie legalnie firmy w Polsce po prostu sie nie oplaca bo zawsze sie znajdzie jakis dupek ktory za 500 pln zrobi projekt na pirackim oprogramowaniu!!


Robolowi prowadzacemu np firme dekarska to placicie kokosy, ale inzynierowi fachowcowi to juz sie nie nalezy!!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Taaa... Łódź podwodną i samolot zbudowano bez komputera, a do płyty fundamentowej jest konieczny? Poza tym są darmowe programy, a nawet te komercyjne można kupić za 2-3 tysiące. 

Wyląduj tym egiem inżynierze fachowcu.

----------


## bcgarage

Pewnie to ten co najdroższą ofertę dał  :big grin:   Poza tym:




> Taaa... Łódź podwodną i samolot zbudowano bez komputera, a do płyty fundamentowej jest konieczny?.


Prawda w 100%

----------


## Daniellos_

:offtopic:  

dzisiaj podpisuję akt notarialny, a projektant adaptujący mówi, że chyba nie zdąży złożyć wniosku o PnB przed urlopem ergo w wakacje nie wystartuję z budową :/
Zastanawiam się ile mogę zrobić przed uzyskaniem PnB. Myślałem, żeby zrobić całą płytę bez wylania betonu  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Nic nie możesz. I nic nie rób bo wstrzymają budowę i zaczniesz w 2017

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Prace ziemne można robić. Rozłożenie styropianu to w sumie jeszcze nie budowa, bo nie jest to stale związane z gruntem. Niemniej jednak będzie tam padał deszcz i wszystko się poniszczy, więc nie wiem czy warto.
Ile tego urlopu ma ten projektant i kiedy to będzie? Od złożenia wniosku do nieprawomocnej decyzji mija tydzień.

----------


## aiki

Wbicie tyki do wyznaczenia posadowienia budynku to już są prace budowlane. Znam kilka budów i to nie małych gdzie kuli fundamenty bo też im się spieszyło. Zasypanie nic nie dało.

----------


## mother_nature

> dzisiaj podpisuję akt notarialny, a projektant adaptujący mówi, że chyba nie zdąży złożyć wniosku o PnB przed urlopem ergo w wakacje nie wystartuję z budową :/


Weź od niego projekty i sam jedź złożyć wniosek, przecież to żadna filozofia. No chyba, że się jeszcze z dokumentacją nie wyrobił?

Koszty tradycyjnych fundamentów masz grubo przesadzone, w tej cenie to ja mam fundamenty ze ścianami z ytonga ale zdecydowany jesteś na płytę, więc nie ma co się grzebać w szczegółach.

Nie ryzykowałabym rozpoczęcia budowy bez zezwolenia wszystkich świętych, teraz w starostwach zaczyna się okres urlopowy i wszystko idzie w wolnym tempie, do tego nie wiadomo czy się urzędnikowi nie zachce dodatkowych zaświadczeń lub wyjaśnień. Ja miałam budować w zeszłym roku, po wszystkich perypetiach PnB dostałam w styczniu br.
Tak czy siak, powodzenia!  :smile:

----------


## Clinu

Gratuluję odwagi i będę tu zaglądał z ogromną ciekawością, bo mam w głowie podobne założenia do Ciebie, choć ja pewnie zdecyduje się na zwykły fundament z uwagi na większą możliwość etapowania prac, a straty ciepła do gruntu spróbuję zniwelować na ociepleniu ścian i dachu.

Pytanie 1.: Ile masz rdzeni żelbetowych na dłuższej ścianie? czy w ogóle są?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacentyy

> Taaa... Łódź podwodną i samolot zbudowano bez komputera, a do płyty fundamentowej jest konieczny? Poza tym są darmowe programy, a nawet te komercyjne można kupić za 2-3 tysiące. 
> 
> Wyląduj tym egiem inżynierze fachowcu.


Zbuduj "dobry" czyli zarazem wytrzymaly i ekonomiczny samolot w dziejszych czasach bez zaawansowanych i drogich programow do mesu to Cie ozloca...

A darmowe programy to sa darmowe glownie do zastosowan niekomercyjnych

end of topic

----------


## Daniellos_

Dzięki za zainteresowanie i cenne uwagi.




> Weź od niego projekty i sam jedź złożyć wniosek, przecież to żadna filozofia. No chyba, że się jeszcze z dokumentacją nie wyrobił?


Projektant teraz jeszcze adaptuje projekt. Robię sporo zmian.




> Koszty tradycyjnych fundamentów masz grubo przesadzone, w tej cenie to ja mam fundamenty ze ścianami z ytonga ale zdecydowany jesteś na płytę, więc nie ma co się grzebać w szczegółach.


Sam patrzę na te koszty i kilka tysięcy to jest spora różnica. Za płytą przemawia ciągłość izolacji i szybkość wykonania. Wciąż się waham. 





> Pytanie 1.: Ile masz rdzeni żelbetowych na dłuższej ścianie? czy w ogóle są?


Nie mam rdzeni w projekcie.

Moje pytanie:
W pokojach dzieciaków (powierzchnia ok 13m3 od strony pd-wsch) planuję robić okno o wymiarach 1000x2350 (w świetle otworu). Mam obawy że będzie dość ciemno. Co sądzicie?

----------


## gorbag

> Sam patrzę na te koszty i kilka tysięcy to jest spora różnica. Za płytą przemawia ciągłość izolacji i szybkość wykonania. Wciąż się waham.


Czy ciągłość izolacji jest wartością samą w sobie? Na ile można ją wycenić?
Grzanie gazem w ciągu ostatniej zimy kosztowało nas mniej niż 1000 zł. Według OZC straty przez podłogę na gruncie to mniej niż 20%.
Ile złotych rocznie da Ci ciągłość izolacji, a ile będzie kosztować na początku? Na tym oparłbym wybór.

Nie chcę Cię przekonywać, bo na forum napisano już wszystko w temacie. Jeśli przyjąć posadzki w realnej cenie, to różnica między rozwiązaniami robi się powyżej zakładanych 10%. Jeśli pozostałe przyjęte dane są ok  :smile:

----------


## Clinu

> (...)
> 
> Moje pytanie:
> W pokojach dzieciaków (powierzchnia ok 13m3 od strony pd-wsch) planuję robić okno o wymiarach 1000x2350 (w świetle otworu). Mam obawy że będzie dość ciemno. Co sądzicie?


1/8 powierzchni podłogi = powierzchnia przeszklenia okien netto (powierzchnia szyby) tyle z warunków technicznych
w związku z powyższym, to myślę że jest ok.




> (...)
> 
> Nie mam rdzeni w projekcie.
> 
> (...)


1.) a jaka jest grubość ściany? 
2.) będzie strop betonowy? (obojętnie jaki, byle lany)

1.) zakładam, że 25cm + ocieplenie
2.) zakładam, że nie, bo pisałeś, że domek lekki, więc wiązary będą robić za strop pewnie

Jeżeli założenia moje są prawdziwe, to:
Może jednak przydałaby się jakaś ściana nośna w środku budynku? albo rdzenie dla zapewnienia sztywności... co prawda wiązary nie będą rozpierać tak ścian jak tradycyjna więźba, ale wiatr i tak poziomą siłę wywoła.
Nie jestem konstruktorem, ale był tu taki przypadek na forum, że ściana lekko pękła prawdopodobnie przez brak sztywności w tym kierunku. 
U Ciebie mamy ścianę niewysoką, ale długą na 13m... coś może się z tym zadziać (choć nie musi)

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ile złotych rocznie da Ci ciągłość izolacji, a ile będzie kosztować na początku? Na tym oparłbym wybór.
> 
> Nie chcę Cię przekonywać, bo na forum napisano już wszystko w temacie. Jeśli przyjąć posadzki w realnej cenie, to różnica między rozwiązaniami robi się powyżej zakładanych 10%. Jeśli pozostałe przyjęte dane są ok


Dzięki Gorbag. Do tej pory pamiętam przeczytane w Twoim dzienniku rozważania nad wyborem rodzaju fundamentów i pamiętam, że po tej lekturze długo miałem takie samo podejście. 
Z jednej strony przy budżecie domu to nie jest duża róznica w kosztach, a z drugiej myślę już ile i czego mogę kupić za tą kasę kupić.




> Może jednak przydałaby się jakaś ściana nośna w środku budynku? albo rdzenie dla zapewnienia sztywności...


W projekcie jest BK 24cm i strop drewniany, który planuję usunąć i robić wiązary kratownicowe.
Projektu raczej "ulepszał" nie będę kierując się ekonomią i maksymą "Lepsze wrogiem dobrego".


Dzisiaj wystąpiłem o warunki przyłącza wodnego i elektrycznego. Przy okazji okazało się, że nie mam przy działce kanalizacji tylko przepompownię deszczówki. Trzeba zaplanować POŚ. Oczywiście DIY. Kiedyś się przymierzałem do tematu przy działce letniskowej i trochę już znam temat. Chciałbym 3 komorową z napowietrzaniem. Z uwagi na kolektor poziomy pompy ciepła będę musiał zrobić studnię chłonną. U mnie gleba gliniasta co nie ułatwi sprawy, ale to jeszcze zobaczy się co i jak przy pierwszych wykopkach.

----------


## amarulla

Budujemy Zimorodka na płycie, wymiary 8x16, wiązary, blacha. Ściany 24cm bk wraz z dachem stoją od jesieni i nie pęka  :wink:  za te projekty naprawdę ktoś bierze odpowiedzialność, takie ulepszanie na wszelki wypadek skończy się budową bunkra  :wink: 
[QUOTE/]
1.) a jaka jest grubość ściany? 
2.) będzie strop betonowy? (obojętnie jaki, byle lany)

1.) zakładam, że 25cm + ocieplenie
2.) zakładam, że nie, bo pisałeś, że domek lekki, więc wiązary będą robić za strop pewnie

Jeżeli założenia moje są prawdziwe, to:
Może jednak przydałaby się jakaś ściana nośna w środku budynku? albo rdzenie dla zapewnienia sztywności... co prawda wiązary nie będą rozpierać tak ścian jak tradycyjna więźba, ale wiatr i tak poziomą siłę wywoła.
Nie jestem konstruktorem, ale był tu taki przypadek na forum, że ściana lekko pękła prawdopodobnie przez brak sztywności w tym kierunku. 
U Ciebie mamy ścianę niewysoką, ale długą na 13m... coś może się z tym zadziać (choć nie musi)[/QUOTE]

----------


## mother_nature

Można przesłać prośbę o wycenę wiązarów dla projektu z258, uprawniony konstruktor przygotowuje projekt wiązarów.
Dostałam wyceny z kilku firm i te projekty różnią się między sobą. Nieznacznie, ale różnice są.
U mnie najdłuższa ściana ma 12 m i wiązary są w projekcie, tak że konstruktorzy przewidzieli, że nic złego się nie stanie. Nie potrzeba dodatkowych ścian nośnych.

----------


## gorbag

A propos "przewiązania" budynku dodatkową ścianą i żelbetowych słupów, to pamiętam taką dyskusję przy siostrzanym projekcie z91:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5101193

Dodawanie słupów wiązano nie z dodatkową ścianą nośną, ale z usztywnieniem konstrukcji wiązarów przed dobicie OSB od dołu, skutkującej utworzeniem "sztywnej tarczy", co wielu inwestorów pomijało. Z tego co pamiętam w z7 nigdy nie było w projekcie dodatkowych ścian i usztywnień, ale w z8 już mam wewnątrz ścianę nośną spinającą budynek w połowie.

----------


## Daniellos_

Witam po przerwie.
Aktualizacja koncepcji: Jednak będzie płyta i wiązary. Raczej nie będzie GWC.

Czekaliśmy na PnB czyli niewiele się działo. Podłączyli nam wodę, a prąd to jeeeeeszcze chwila. Trzeba będzie zanabyć agregat, żeby nie płacić chorych dawek na taryfę budowlaną.


Przy okazji pobytu koparki na działce wybrałem humus. 


A w tzw międzyczasie popełniełm jeszcze budkę na narzędzia i zacząłem się grodzić.


W sobotę od rana mam zamówioną koparkę i 150t pospółki. Na działce czeka już także wypożyczona zagęszczarka 300kg. Jednak jeszcze przedtem zakopię kupione 70m bednarki i 25m rury AROT50 na przepusty i opaskę przeciwwysadzinową.
W niedzielę planuję zacząć rozkładać kanalizę.

Dzisiaj spotkam się jeszcze z KB i przedstawię mu plan działania. 
Zastanawia mnie jedna kwestia - wysokość posadowienia budynku. W dziannikach czytałem, że wyznaczy to geodeta, ale mój powiedział, że on tego nie zrobi. Przy tym miał taką minę jakby to nie leżało w jego kompetencjach. Jak było u Was?

Ja mam teren płaski, ale jest niżej od drogi utwardzonej o około 20cm. Należałoby chyba docelowo wyrównać teren działki to wysokości drogi. Podglądając jak inni mają poziom podbudowy pod płytą to widzę, że styro kładą poniżej terenu tak, że dolna krawędź płyty jest mniej więcej na poziomie terenu. Potem kładą jeszcze kolejną warstwę styro i jastrych.
U mnie płyta ma być już docelową posadzką (brak jastrychu) to planuję wyrównać podbudowę do obecnej wysokości terenu, na tym układać styro 20cm i na to płyta 20cm.

----------


## mother_nature

Skonsultuj się z kierbudem w tej sprawie, niech Ci doradzi.
U nas geodeta wyznaczył poziom 0, czyli poziom chudziaka, dzięki temu było wiadomo jak głęboko kopać pod fundamenty, a działka z lekkim spadkiem. Nie wiem jak inaczej mielibyśmy to ustalić  :Confused: 
Działkę wyrównałabym w stosunku do drogi.

----------


## Daniellos_

Tu mój plan instalacji, które trzeba wziąść pod uwagę jeszcze przed wylaniem płyty. Oczywiście jak zawsze w przypadkach, gdy coś robi się pierwszy raz jest on wielokrotnie modyfikowany i docelowo pewnie dojdzie jeszcze kilka zmian  :smile:

----------


## marcko

Hej, 
dopiero teraz zauważyłem Twój dziennik.
co do:



> Witajcie
> 
> ...
> Oczywiście ludzie, którzy słyszą, że chcę budować samemu są pełni zdziwienia, podziwu z niedowierzaniem w oczah lub pukają się w czoło ...


nawet nie wiesz jak to rozumiem - non stop to odczuwam od każdego z kim rozmawiam o swoich planach - opcje są dwie albo faktycznie porywamy się z motyką na ...
albo ludzie po prostu przez zazdrość, zacofanie, głupotę itd nie wierzą w siły człowieka chcącego coś samemu zbudować - 
ja wolę wierzyć w to drugie  :smile: 
i Tobie też polecam - powodzenia

co do poziomu 0 u mnie geodeta się tym zajmuje - ze względu też na zaniżenie terenu mi proponuje ok 40 cm ponad obecny poziom terenu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Strasznie długi ten dolot do kominka. Nie możesz zrobić przez ścianę z oknem balkonowym?

Jeszcze pomyśl, czy nie ładniej byłoby gdyby wejście do pomieszczenia technicznego było z wiatrołapu. Znikną jedne drzwi z mieszkania, ewentualne smrody też lepiej odizolujesz, może nawet obniżysz tam temperaturę i nie będzie ciągnęło po nogach, a funkcjonalnie wszystko zostanie jak jest.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Strasznie długi ten dolot do kominka. Nie możesz zrobić przez ścianę z oknem balkonowym?


Ciągnąłem ten dolot za winkiel, żeby ta czerpnia nie sterczała na tarasie. Chyba, że taras byłby drewniany to możnaby zakończyć pod tarasem. Jednak jeszcze nie wiem jaki będzie taras.




> Jeszcze pomyśl, czy nie ładniej byłoby gdyby wejście do pomieszczenia technicznego było z wiatrołapu


No te drzwi już kilka razy zmieniały położenie  :smile:  Jak będzie finalnie zobaczymy przy stawianiu ścian działowych.
Nie liczę na dużą regulację temperatur w pomieszczeniach ze względu na bezwładność grzanej płyty.


Dzięki wszystkim za cenne uwagi.

----------


## sebcioc55

Z tym poziomem zero to Ty ustalasz gdzie on jest. Geodeta robiac te lawice czy jak to sie nazywalo moze zrobic tak zeby ich poziom byl wlasnie zerem. Ja zawsze dla samorobow proponuje wlasnie ten poziom lawic zrobic na wysokosci puerwszego bloczka i do tego same lawice przesuniete nie wyznaczajace osi tylko obrys scian zew. Jak sobie sam tak przesuwalem i pozniej bylo latwiej murowac i wszystko robic.

----------


## maciejzi

Fajny dom! Pozaglądam z przyjemnością  :Smile: 


Mam Meetinga 7kW gruntowego. Widzę, że planujesz rurę pod przyszłe dolne źródło 2 x 110mm PVC. Zrób próbę, czy rura dolnego źródła przejdzie przez takie PVC. Ja w tym tygodniu kładłem nawadnianie ogrodu - próbowałem przepchać jedną rurę 25mm przez rurę 110mm i się klinuje. Zgina się i ostatecznie nie przepchałem jej. 
A masz dłuższy odcinek rury 110mm i dwie grubsze rury (pewnie 32mm do dolnego źródła), więc może być trudno przepchać.

Może lepiej położyć docelowe rury - 2 sztuki 32mm czy ile tam będziesz mieć. Potem możesz zwykłymi złączkami do rur PE dołączyć dalszą część dolnego źródła, albo - wersja profesjonalna - wypożyczyć zgrzewarkę do rur PE i zgrzać mufami dalsze rury. 

Inna wersja - na razie nic nie robić, a potem przejść przez ścianę kotłowni, w styropianie w dół do gruntu, dalej dookoła domu rurami w izolacji (szara pianka albo kauczuk). To chyba prostsza wersja, mniej pracochłonna. 

Albo jeszcze lepiej - położyć od razu dolne źródło przed zalaniem płyty i wyprowadzić w kotłowni. 

W każdym razie - wątpię, żeby 2 rury 32mm przeszły przez tak długi odcinek 110mm, czy nawet 160mm, chyba że ktoś już to sprawdził i faktycznie się jakoś da przepchnąć, ale wątpię.


---

Przy okazji - nie wiem, czy to liczyłeś i jaki chcesz kolektor gruntowy, ale jeśli poziomy, to starczą dwa wykopy po 25 metrów, w każdym rozsunięta spirala rury PE 32 o długości ok. 100mb plus dobiegi, czyli łącznie 2 razy około 120 mb rury PE 32.

Koparkowy za rów pod gruntowy wymiennik bierze (wykopanie i zakopanie) ok. 10-15zł/mb, czyli 500-750pln za koparkę, do tego rura PE i później glikol do napełnienia. No i sama pompa ciepła.

Myślę, że razem nie wyjdzie drożej niż przyłącze gazowe, piec i komin. A na pewno taniej grzanie w sezonie. Jakby coś, pisz na PW do mnie, bo nie wiem, kiedy będę miał czas tu ponownie zajrzeć  :Smile: 

Trzymam kciuki, powodzenia w budowie

----------


## Daniellos_

> próbowałem przepchać jedną rurę 25mm przez rurę 110mm i się klinuje. Zgina się i ostatecznie nie przepchałem jej.


Kurna to mnie zmartwiłeś. Generalnie póki co planowałem pierwszy sezon przetestować grzanie prądem w Ii taryfie i wspomagać klimatyzatorem.
Pierwszy plan z pompą ciepła postanowiłem odroczyć, ale zostawić przepusty by mieć opcję dołożenia gruntowej PC. Planowałem też rozdzielacz robić w domu i na zewnątrz wyjść 3 pętlami PE32 i sprawdziłem tylko przekroje czy 110 zmieści 3 rury PE32. Nie pomyślałem, że samo przepchnięcie może być problemem... Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi i podzielenie się swoimi doświadczeniami.

Jeśli już moje plany dolnego źródła wywołane do tablicy to planowałem takie pętle:


Każda po około 35m długości. Przy szerokości rowu 1m daje to 70m2 na pętlę i 240m2 całego kolektora. Licząc dla mojego gruntu (gleba gliniasta, ale nie glina) 25w/m2 to daje 6kW mocy chłodniczej. Dla mojego domu zapotrzebowanie na ciepło wraz z CWU liczyłem na 7-8kW.
Czytałem kiedyś Twoje posty w temacie PC tymi rencami i wiem, że przerabiałeś dokładnie PC i kwestię dolnego źródła. Co powiesz na moje wyliczenia?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Można spróbować przejść przez tę rurę żmijką do przepychania WC i potem przeciągnąć przewody hydrauliczne z powrotem. Powinno zadziałać.

----------


## Daniellos_

Coś się dzieje:
Zakopywanie drenażu i uziomu:

Zasypywanie:

Zagęszczanie:


W tle przy pryźmie ziemii widać moją szlauch-wage DIY  :smile: 

Musze przyznać, że najbardziej pracochłonne było wyrównywanie już po zagęszczaniu. W ruch poszła długa kantówka. Na niej poziomnica i jedziemy. Pierwotnie przy zagęszczaniu porównywałem narożniki budynku. Przy zgrubszym wyrównaniu koparką i zagęszczeniu i tak było kilka cm róznicy w poziomach. 
Później się jeszcze okazało, że na środku wyszedł brzuch, którego pierwotnie nie było widać. Zbieranie tego ręcznie kosztowało sporo pracy. Finalnie zrobił mi się tam 1,5cm dołek  :smile: 
Podsumowowując po 3 dniach pracy dół po wybranym humusie został zasypany 200t piachu. Do tego 7.5h koparki + praca własna i zagęszczarki... rachunek 3500pln.

Dodam jeszcze, że na koniec 2 dnia wyrównywania źle odczytałem poziom i zamiast podebrać 1,5cm z dwóch narożników to tyle dołożyłem i zagęsciłem. Wyszło, że po tej operacji mam 3cm do zebrania. bravo ja.... :/

----------


## maciejzi

> Można spróbować przejść przez tę rurę żmijką do przepychania WC i potem przeciągnąć przewody hydrauliczne z powrotem. Powinno zadziałać.


No, można spróbować je posklejać taśmą co kawałek, żeby razem prosto wchodziły. Ale -  czy się uda to ja nie wiem, trzeba zrobić próbę, żeby potem nie było niemiłej niespodzianki.

Wydaje mi się, że ten kolektor można łatwo zrobić przed płytą - od razu, bez późniejszego ewentualnego problemu. 

Powinny wystarczyć 2 pętle. Jak chcesz możesz dać 3.

Do mocy chłodniczej liczy się długość wykopów razy około 5 metrów, bo 'pracuje' nie tylko wykop ale po 2 metry gleby na lewo i prawo. Wykopy umieszcza się nie gęściej niż co 4 metry.

Do mocy PC 7kW wystarczą 2 wykopy po 25 mb. Jak dasz 2 po 30 - 35m, to będziesz mieć zapas mocy. Mogą być 3 wykopy po 20mb.

Można położyć dobiegówkę - grubszą rurę pod dom, zakończyć korkiem do rur PE (takim nakręcanym) i później zrobić studzienkę i podłączyć rozdzielacz w niej. Prościej - położyć rury docelowe (2 albo 3, zależy ile sekcji), zakończyć korkami i oznaczyć jakąś flagą czy czymś podobnym, gdzie one się w gruncie kończą. Jak będziesz robić kolektor - wystarczy odkopać i podłączyć docelowe rury.
Jeszcze prościej - zrobić kolektor od razu.

Na tą moc kolektor to jest 1 dzień pracy 2 ludzi plus koparka, a myślę że nie ma co się męczyć z łączeniem czy przepychaniem później. 

Te rysunki działki masz bez wymiarów, to nie wiem, jak by mogły wykopy przebiegać. Zakładam, że na przykład jeden 'poziomo' na rysunku nad domem, a jeden 'pionowo' obok po prawej.

Ogólnie jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie - taniej piec gazowy nie wyjdzie, bo musisz policzyć przyłącze (mi krzyknęli 7 tys.pln) + piec + komin. Ogrzewanie wychodzi drożej, bo ok. 30 gr./kWh, w porównaniu do 10gr/kWh pompą ciepła w taniej taryfie + straty ciepła na wentylacji kotłowni (wymagana jest kratka wentylacyjna) + dodatkowy komin wentylacyjny z kuchni, jakbyś chciał kuchenkę gazową.

Ponadto jakbyś kiedyś założył baterie słoneczne na dach (a tanieją z roku na rok), to będziesz mieć ogrzewanie za darmo. A do gazu darmowego raczej się nie dowiercisz bez koncesji  :Biggrin:

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja bym radzil pojsc tylko dwoma rurami na zewnatrz PE40 i na zewnatrz zrobic studzienke. Po co tyle rur w domu? Na dodatek trzeba je dobrze zaizolowac bo beda sie pocic. Ja mialem rury fi75(63wew.) I przepchalem przez nie 40. Trzeba najpierw przeciagnac drut przymocowac do rury i z jednej syrony pchac a z drugiej ciagnac  :wink:  wtedy przejdzie. Tak samo z DZ mozesz robic odstepy pomiedzy rurami 1m w samych petlach jak i pomiedzy petlami. Wskazowka zrob DZ teraz i rury tylko przeciagnij w miejsce studzienki a potem sobie wszystko polaczysz. Zrob prosty szalunek teraz i resztki betonu z plyty wlejesz w szalunek i po sprawie

----------


## Daniellos_

Chciałem uniknąć studzienki zewnętrznej bo to koszt. 
Chciałem zrobić na razie tylko przepusty, bo PC od razu nie będę robił. Zanim zainwestuję w PC chciałbym sprawdzić jak będzie grzać prądem i klimą.

----------


## maciejzi

> Chciałem uniknąć studzienki zewnętrznej bo to koszt. 
> Chciałem zrobić na razie tylko przepusty, bo PC od razu nie będę robił. Zanim zainwestuję w PC chciałbym sprawdzić jak będzie grzać prądem i klimą.


Koszt studzienki to nie za duży, jak sobie wylejesz z resztki betonu z płyty to praktycznie 0pln. Inna sprawa, że tam odpowietrzniki powinny być, zawory itp., a na zewnątrz mogą z czasem zardzewieć po iluś tam latach.

Myślę, że OZC wyjdzie ci ok. 35 kWh/rok/m2. Czyli prądem w taniej taryfie i klimą przy COP=1,8 grzanie CO wychodzi w taryfie całodobowej ok. 1000pln rocznie. Do tego grzanie ciepłej wody użytkowej, gdzieś tak 60 pln miesięcznie w taniej taryfie, dla równego rachunku.
Czyli razem 1700pln/rok.

PC możliwe jest grzanie w taniej taryfie. CO 500pln na rok, CWU powiedzmy 400 pln, razem 900pln.

Różnica jakieś 800pln na rok.

Jak z instalacją gruntowej pompy ciepła zmieścisz się w 10.000 pln to będzie sukces. Do tego koszt rur i rozdzielaczy do podłogówki. Razem powiedzmy 15.000 pln. Więc policz, czy ci się opłaca względem kabli grzejnych i klimy. Mi się wydaje, że raczej nie.


Powyższe obliczenia zależne oczywiście od sposobu użytkowania. Widać jednak, że inwestycja w tanią pompę ciepła to sprawa dyskusyjna mocno przy tej powierzchni, a w gaz - całkowicie nieopłacalna.

Chyba bardziej by się opłaciło kable grzejne zamontować i baterie słoneczne kiedyś w przyszłości, jak ich cena spadnie.

----------


## Daniellos_

Czas na update. Prace powoli się posuwają do przodu....

Po wyrównaniu i zagęszczeniu zacząłem zakopywać rurki: 
dolot do kominka fi160
przepusty do wprowadzenia dolnego źródła PC w przyszłości 2xfi110 - póki co moge je wykorzystywać jako krótkie GWC dla reku, żeby nie zamarzał wymiennik
Bałem się, że nie pprzepchnę przez kanalizę z wewn. fi100 3 rurek PE32, dlatego pod płytą zastosowałem tylko po 2 kolanka 30 stopni i rury wchodzą pod kątem do pom.gosp.


kanaliza - z razji, że mam większość głównych producentów nieczystości zgrupowanych blisko siebie zrezygnowałem z głównej magistrali fi160 i jest max fi110

arot fi50 (bardzo wdzięczna rurka do układania - względnie zapamiętuje nadany kształt). Wykorzystanie jeszcze nie zaplanowane, ale nie zaszkodzi położyć na wszelki (do przyszłego garażu, na taras i 2x z pom.gosp. na zewnątrz


odkurzacz centralny fi50

No i wszystko zakopane



Na koniec jeszcze przyznam, że zmontowanie do kupy 3 rur fi110 o długości 3m każda to nie lada wyczyn. Nawet posiłkując się ludwikiem. Zaparłem pierwszą o stojące auto i nabijałem każdą kolejną napierając całym ciałem. Zakończyło sie sukcesem ....i siniakami na brzuchu.

----------


## Daniellos_

W międzyczasie dotarło ponad 30m3 styropianu Yetico AQUA lambda 0,34. Grubość 20cm EPS200 pod płytę i na krawędzie EPS120 - 10cm na opaskę przeciwwysadzinową EPS120.
Zdecydowałem się najpierw ułozyć na płasko i na tym dokleić "burty". To trochę odmienna technika od tych, które widywałem u innych. Tam zazwyczaj najpierw stawiane są pionowe płyty, a później wklejane do środka dno.



Dużo przy tym zeszło mi się z wyrównywaniem podbudowy przy kładzeniu styro. Chyba ok 4 dni. Niby starałem się zrobić równo już przy zagęszczaniu, później zbierałem długą kantówką, żeby wyrównać (okazała się lekko krzywa - sic!), później krótszą deseczką już niby detale. Finalnie podczas układania płyt i tak okazało się, że jest to dalekie od poziomu i znów wyrównywanie. Drugi raz chyba jednak zdecydowałbym się na chudziaka ....
Do tego cały czas upały i robota w kuckach - nie wspominam tego czasu miło.


Jeszcze słowo na temat piany do klejenia styro. Przetestowałem Styrpur i Neostick. Specjalnych różnic nie zauważyłem. Obie to tanie piany ok 17zł za puszkę. Na klejenie płyt styro na krawędzi płyty fundamentowej i uszczelnianie przepustów użyłem 5 puszek.

----------


## Daniellos_

Dotarły pręty na zbrojenie. Gościu, który mi to przywiózł popisał się super techniką zrzucania ponad 200 prętów 12m na gebę - jednym ruchem ręki zakręcił kilkoma prętami i całość pięknie jak domino ześlignęło się na glebę - cacy. Podziękowałem i pojechał.
Jak się okazało po tym zabiegu całość się pięknie skręciła i wyciągnięcie pojedyńczych prętów to była masakra. Jak któryś był na wiezchu po jednej stronie to był pod spodem po przeciwnej....

Folia ułożona, szubienice postawione, można zacząć wiązać.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zbrojenie wiążę taką wiazarką - polecam.
Do tego kupiłem 5000 drucików, ale nie wiem czy zostanie na wieniec.
Po krótkim czasie można dojść do wprawy i ilośc zrywanych drutów jest minimalna.

----------


## Daniellos_

Aktualnie jetem na etapie mocowanie rurek ogrzewania:


Zdecydowałem się na Kan-Therm Blue Floor PE-RT fi16. Wymyśliłem, że przymocuję je do dolnej siatki w pobliżu obu końców menadrów, a same końce i ich środki podwiążę do górnej siatki. Wtedy z grubsza licząc płyta będzie grzana w całym przekroju.
Po przeczytaniu manuala Kan-Therm-u wybrałem ułożenie rurek w meandry (no obrazku fig.8 ) ze względu na łatwość. Układanie w spirale wydawało mi się bardziej kłopotliwe w przypadku gdyby po ułożeniu okazało się, że chciałbym jednak bardziej rozsunąć ułożenie rurek. Wtedy moge łatwo regulować czy ułożony pas ma zająć np 95 czy 105cm. 


Generalnie najprzyjemniejsza robota odkąd zacząłem. Idzie szybko i sprawnie. 
Zakupiłem 800m (4x200m) rurki i zaplanowałem 12 pętli po ok 66m
Z krążka rozwijam niecałe 70m i muszę go rozwinąć czyli trzymam te 70m idę do tyłu i rozwijam. Ewentualnie rozwijam tocząc. Podejrzewam, że przy klasycznym PEX nie jest to konieczne, ale to jest w 100% tworzywo i jest zprężyste. Jak się tego nie zrobi to rurka się irytująco skręca i nie da się jej ułożyć.

----------


## Daniellos_

Niestety wykruszyła mi się ekipa, którą planowałem wykorzystać do wylania płyty. Nie wiem co teraz... nie mam nawet kogo poprosić o pomoc gdybym chciał wylewać bez ekipy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajnie idzie. Jak ma byc na gotowo to sam nie wylejesz trzeba miec wprawe. Chyba ze bedzie agilla z lafarge ale to podobno tez nie takie proste i tez trzeba miec kogos do pomocy. Podzwon popytaj. Moze w jakiejs hurtowni kogos Ci podpowiedza.

----------


## Regius

Niedawno zalewałem płytę (też "tymi ręcami robioną"). Poprosiłem o pomoc rodzinę (3 osoby) i taka pomoc w zupełności wystarczyła. 
Może warto kupić beton z "usługą betonowania". Betoniarnia wystawi wtedy fakturę na 8% (oszczędność $$). 
W moim przypadku przy zalewaniu płyty betoniarnia podrzuciła nawet w cenie betonu swojego pracownika (nie miałem tego w planach), który chodził najpierw wężem od pompy a później zacierał powierzchnię łatą wibracyjną. Okazało się, że nasza praca sprowadziła się do zawibrowania betonu oraz zacierania przy brzegach XPS'a - nie namęczyliśmy się zbytnio. Tyle tylko, że u mnie płyta nie musiała być idealnie gładka jak u Ciebie (u mnie na płycie będzie jeszcze styro i dopiero potem podłogówka). 
Jeśli chodzi o zawibrowanie betonu, to sytuacji awaryjnej (np. brak, czy awaria buławy) i przy sztywnym zbrojeniu, można spróbować wibrować beton poprzez "huśtanie się" na zbrojeniu. Musieliśmy się ratować takim sposobem ponieważ betoniarnia zapomniała dostarczyć buławy (przyjechała dopiero z ostatnią betoniarką).

----------


## Daniellos_

Wszytsko niby gotowe do zalania (prawie bo jeszcze kilka rurek musze podwiązać do górnej siatki), ale pogoda w kratkę. 
Znajomy polecił mi norweską stronę z prognozą mówiąc, że jego brat - kierownik budowy na dużych projektach z niej korzysta http://www.yr.no
Wczoraj na próbę wziąłem urlop bo miał być jeden słoneczny dzień pomiędzy innymi deszczowymi i sprawdziło się idealnie. Zrobiłem opaskę przeciwwysadzinową z trzech stron - z jednej strony mam jeszcze małą pryzmę piachu. No i obsadziłem studzienkę rewizyjną dla odwodnienia.
Ciemno było jak kończyłem to fotek nie mam, ale będą w kolejnym poście.

W piatek wg prognozy z tej stronki ma nie byc deszczu w mojej okolicy. Zamówiłem beton i niech się dzieje co chce...
Za radą Regiusa zadzwoniłem do betoniarni i powiedzieli, że ludzi od nich wynająć nie można, ale dostanę od nich 2 osoby do wylania. taki trochę paradoks...  :smile: 
Muszę jeszcze wynająć listwę wibracyjną.

No zobaczymy. Nie ma się co mazać. Jakoś to będzie  :smile:

----------


## Regius

> Muszę jeszcze wynająć listwę wibracyjną.


U mnie łata wibracyjna i wibrator (który dojechał za późno) były dostarczane przez betoniarnię w cenie betonu.




> Zrobiłem opaskę przeciwwysadzinową z trzech stron


Jak szeroką masz opaskę?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Jak szeroką masz opaskę?


W projekcie mam 1m pod dużym kątem, ale widzę że większość robi poziomo. Ja u siebie zrobiłem pod mniejszym kątem.

----------


## Daniellos_

Obiecane uzupełnienie fotek. Marnej jakość po pogoda podła i słabo ostrzył.

Pogląd na całość z punktu widokowego:


Tu widać więcej szczegółów. Za pierwszym razem gdy kupowałem otulinę na rurki była tylko czerwona, a jak dokupywałem była już tylko ta szara  :smile:  W sumie i tak będzie zalane betonem. kawałek niebieskiej tylko na końcówki, które będą wystawać z płyty, żeby odróżnić.


Rurki w końcu podwiązane. Robota prosta, ale nie tak szybka jak się wydaje:


Przykęciłem rozdzielacz, żeby po zalaniu rurki już były w tym miejscy, w którym mają być finalnie. Po zrobieni zdjęcia musiałem go jeszcze drutami przywiązać do zbrojenia, żeby był w odpowiedniej pozycji i miejscu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie pokazywałem chyba jeszcze rozkładu podłogówki. Chcąc podzielić zwój rurki 200m na 3 pętle po 66m wyszło mi 12 petli. Zakładając rozstaw co 15cm to 1 pętla pokrywa ok 10m2, a rozstaw co 10cm w łazience pokrywa ok 6,5m2. Tak też starałem się podzielić dom na sekcje. Jedna pętla na grzaną wspólną ścianę pomiędzy łazienką i WC. Z tej pętli będzie też wyjście na grzejnik,  zktórego małżowina nie chciała zrezygnować, żeby było gdzie majtki wysuszyć.
Jedyna zmiana, którą wprowadziłem to sekcje w salonie ułożyłem pionowo, aby tą najbliżej okna ułożyć początkowo w gęściejsze meandry. Ogólnie w pobliżu okien starałem się zagęścić rurki. Współną pętlę dla pomieszczenia gospodarczego i wiatrołapu ułożyłem tak, że w wiatrołapie jest 2x gęściej niż w pom. gospodarczym.

----------


## marcko

Pytanie z ciekawości( nie widziałem tego wcześniej) czemu końcówki/zakręty rurek od podłogówki masz zaniżone? mocowane do górnej i dolnej siatki?

----------


## Daniellos_

> czemu końcówki/zakręty rurek od podłogówki masz zaniżone? mocowane do górnej i dolnej siatki?


Chciałem, aby płyta była grzana na całym swoim przekroju. W jednym wątku przeczytałem o kłopotach jakie się pojawiły przy włączeniu ogrzewania i płyta była grzana mocniej z jednej strony. Rysowały się ściany. Finalnie wyszło tak, że miejscami wiązałem na przemian góra-dół, a miejscami w większości góra i tylko co jakiś czas dół.
Człowiek się stara, kombinuje, żeby było jak najlepiej, a życie swój scenariusz pisze... u mnie górne zbrojenie jest dość rzadkie (co 28cm) i łatwo stanąć nogą i nie trafić na pręt, a na rurkę od ogrzewania. Jak widzisz zbrojenie to stajesz na siatce, ale podczas zalewania płyty jak chodzisz i nie widzisz zbrojenia to co chwila słyszałem dźwięk pękającej opaski jak noga stanęła na rurce. ehh

----------


## Daniellos_

Stało się. Dzisiaj w południe zakończone zostało zalewanie betonem efektów miesiąca mojej pracy.






Nie obyło się problemów... zaczęło się od wizyty w Ramirencie (podaje nazwę bo reklama to nie będzie). Miałem odebrać zamówioną dwa dni wcześniej listwę wibracyjną. Przyjeżdżam po 7 rano i dowiaduję się, że listwa nie została oddana dzień wcześniej. WTF? Mieli mój numer telefonu i nic w tej sprawie nie zrobili. Wykonali telefon do tego co przetrzymuje listwę i za kwadrans ma ktoś przywieźć. Po 25 minutach dowiaduję się, że już jadą. Po 30, że nie przywiozą, bo im auto nie odpala. Jadę z gościem z ramirentu do tego gościa odebrać sprzęt. Z betoniarni dzwonią i mówią, że towar i pompa stoją na działce.  Ładuję listwę do auta i gnam na budowę. NA krzyżówce widzę pomarańczowe światło, a gościu przede mną zdąży to ja za nim. On w ostatniej chwili hamulec w podłogę, a ja ląduje na jego haku. Wysiada gościu i mówi, że wzywamy Policję - nie ma innej opcji. Przyjechali. Ja lamentuję, że wszystko czeka itd i nich piszą co chcą byle szybko. Okazuje się, że poszkodowany jest bez dokumentów i czekamy, aż mu dowiozą. Potem jeszcze okazuje się, że nie mogę później zająć się rozbitym autem. Tylko tu i teraz laweta etc... Taki mały off topick...

Docieram na budowę i super jest 2 obiecanych w betoniarni gości do wylania. Wytłumaczyłem ocb. Oczywiście nigdy nie robili płyty fu. Tłumaczę, że to jak strop tylko leży na glebie. Tu rurki...wylewamy... ściągamy po rurkach... zagęszczamy listwą. Widzę po oczach, że listwa im nie leży i słyszę, że oni zawsze wibratorem i ściągają po rurkach, a potem głaszczą taką deseczką na kiju. Zaczeli listwą, ale marnie to szło. Przywieźli wibrator i dalej robili po swojemu. Przyznam, że faktycznie lepiej im to szło. Wyszło na to, że wycieczka do ramirentu i cała historia z tym związana była niepotrzebna.

Planowo miało wejść niecałe 23,5m3. Zamówiłem 24 i musiałem domówić 1,5m3. Fakt, że już po zamówieniu betonu wypoziomowałem rurki i miejscami płyta wyszła grubsza niż projektowe 20cm. Już zdążyłem zauważyć, że w 2 miejscach stoi woda. Na szczęście to garderoba i pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Może być tak, że trzeba będzie lać wylewkę samopoziomującą...

Teraz już po sprawie. Można opijać płytę i topić smutki po rozbitym aucie. Pojadę jeszcze dzisiaj zobaczyć jak beton wiąże, ale podejrzewam, że zacieranie to dopiero jutro rano.

Za beton miałem liczone 210/m3 i 200/h pompa. I pompa pociągnęła po kieszeni - 5h.
Do następnego...

----------


## marcko

Jak tak patrzę z daleka to całkiem ładnie wygląda powierzchnia płyty. Gratulacje zamkniętego etapu  :smile: 
A powiedz mi jeszcze: co trzymało boki płyty? oprócz oczywiście szalunku traconego ze styro?

----------


## e_gregor

Oj współczuję komplikacji  :sad:  Ale przynajmniej masz juz fundament pod swój dom - pocieszenie niebylejakie. Życzę powodzenia i będę trzymał kciuki aby szło już bardziej bezstresowo

----------


## sebcioc55

Co tam samochód, ważne że płyta jest!  :roll eyes:  Gratuluję! Teraz już będzie tylko trudniej  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Dzieki. 

Marcko - burty czyli styropian pionowy jest przyklejony na wierzchu ułożonego wcześniej poziomego. 20cm w pojedyńczej warstwie z felcem. Szarpiąc mocno za burtę trzymało mocno. Musialbym użyć naprawdę dużej siły, żeby go oderwać. Lałem beton nie wzmacniając tych burt. Uznalem że spokojnie wytrzyma napor 20cm warstwy betonu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak człowiek robi wszystko sam to nie zawsze pamieta o robieniu fotek. Znalazłem dzisiaj jedną podstawkę do rurek po których ściągałem beton. Tzn tej nie użyłem. Rurki się wyciąga, a te podstawki zostają. Pomyśł zaczerpnięty z forum.

----------


## Daniellos_

Dzisiaj rano pojechałem na budowę przed 7 rano z myślą, że będę zacierał, ale już było na to za późno. Podrównałem tylko jakieś wystające miejscami nierówności i oczyściłem też trudno dostępne miejsca. Jak beton finalnie zwiąże to byłoby to bardzo pracochłonne. Wyciągnąłem też styropian, który wsadziłem w miejscu brodzika i wydłubałem jeszcze beton z jego okolic.

Są tam dwa odpływy - dla brodzika i graniczącego z nim WC. Te niebieskie rurki, które wystają z płyty na foto to wyprowadzenie do jednej z pętli ogrzewania, które będzie we wspólnej ścianie łazienki i WC.

Potem zabrałem się za wiązanie zbrojenia na nadproża i wieniec, które będą zalewane jednocześnie. Powiązałem w sumie większość nadproży i połowę wieńca. Zostało mi jedno nadproże nad oknem tarasowym 4,5m zbrojone 4 petami fi16 i na górze dwoma fi10. Nie wziągnąłbym go sam na górę i najprawdopodobniej zwiążę je już na górze w szalunku. 
Na foto nadproża.

----------


## Daniellos_

Sama płyta w miejscu gdzie pomocniki robili listwą ma zagłębienie. Wyszło po podlewaniu płyty. Pewnie nie obejdzie się bez nadlania tam czegoś - jakaś wylewka samopoziomująca czy coś. No ale tym będę się martwił już później. 


Teraz czas na ściany... trzeba zrobić rekonesans cenowy i zakupić towar. Chciałbym budować z Solbetu, bo polski. Zobaczymy jak dostanę oferty cenowe.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Teraz czas na ściany... trzeba zrobić rekonesans cenowy i zakupić towar. Chciałbym budować z Solbetu, bo polski. Zobaczymy jak dostanę oferty cenowe.


Solbet spoko, ale jak cena będzie dobra to kup ytong - równiejszy i tym samym łatwiej się muruje, nawet mógłbyś się szarpnąć na piankę. Chociaż R&K robił na pianke solbet i też się udało  :cool:

----------


## Daniellos_

Planowałem właśnie na piankę tytan. KLkulator online wyliczył 20 puszek na moje ściany zewnetrzne. Fakt, że ja bede murował w niskich temperaturach i musz wymyślić jaki patent na podgrzewanie puszek. Jeden gościu na allegro sprzedaje instastik niby do BK i ceramiki. Szukalem w dokumentacji instatik takiego zastosowania i nie znalazlem. Allegrowicz zapytany skąd ma takie informacje o zastosowaniu tego produktu milczy.

----------


## JACUŚ

Może kabel grzewczy pomoże.

----------


## aiki

Wiadro z ciepłą wodą do tych puszek.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wiadro z ciepłą wodą do tych puszek.


dokładnie. Kupujesz tani czajnik elektryczny, albo bierzesz z domu i wiadro pół na pół zimna/ciepła i ogień, ja tak zimą nawet robiłem i pianka wylatywała elegancko.

----------


## Regius

Gratuluję postępów! Mam nadzieję, że nie poniosłeś dużych szkód w kolizji.

Nie bałeś się, że szalunek z samego styropianu bez dodatkowych wzmocnień nie wytrzyma wylewania (czasem operatorom sztetera się spieszy i pompują beton z maksymalną wydajnością)?
Kleiłem podobnie jak Ty "burty płyty" 

ale bałem się, że nie wytrzyma, więc zrobiłem dodatkowe deskowanie


Z kontekstu wynika, że zabierasz się niedługo za murowanie ścian. Na jakim etapie zamierzasz zakończyć budowę przed zimą?

----------


## Daniellos_

Faktycznie wiadro z grzaną wodą to dobra opcja. Tylko czajnike elektrycznego chyba nie uciagnie mój agregat. Poszukam jakiegoś turystycznego o mniejszej mocy.

Regius - u mnie styro 20cm to powierzchnia przyklejona wieksza. Tak jak wspomniałem nie można było tej burty oderwać szarpiąc za nią. Kierownik też miał wątpliwości, ale powiedziałem mu niech sam spróbuje oderwać, najwyżej przelepie ponownie. Nie dał rady. Trzebaby chyba z całej siły szarpać.

W tym roku będę robił jak pogoda pozwoli. W najgorszym wypadku mam nadzieję pociągnąć ściany i zalać wieniec. Szczyty i dach zostawilbym do wiosny.

Nie widzę linku do dziennikaw stopce. Nie prowadzisz? Poczytalbym, bo jak patrzę na Twoje fotki to wygląda prawie jak u mnie  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Dzisiaj dokończyłem wiązać zbrojenie wieńca.

Tu widać moje szubienice zrobione z tego co miałem pod ręką. Jakoś jeszcze do tej pory nie trafiłem do tartaku po drewno.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Faktycznie wiadro z grzaną wodą to dobra opcja. Tylko czajnike elektrycznego chyba nie uciagnie mój agregat. Poszukam jakiegoś turystycznego o mniejszej mocy.


Witaj 
Spróbuj na palniku kuchenki turystycznej  na ,nie pamiętam jak to się nazywa, chyba  "cartusze" gazowe. U mnie się to sprawdziło przy pianie do klejenia styropianu.

A tak na boku to zazdroszczę podjęcia decyzji o samodzielnej budowie. Jak sobie przypomnę ekipy u mnie....najpierw czekanie na nie, później i tak sporo czasu zmarnowanego przy nich żeby czegoś nie "uprościli" :wink:  ehhh 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

Mogę już chyba podsumować finasowo koszty mojej płyty. Wyszło lekko ponad 27tyś (wliczając koszt stali na wieniec i nadproża, opaski drenażowej, uziomu otokowego i rurek ogrzewania wraz z rozdzielaczem) czyli 233zł/m2. W pierwotnym szacunkowym kosztorysie wyliczyłem 25735 czyli 1,5 tysiąca mniej, bo nie liczyłem tam rzeczy wymienionych wyżej. Wyszło chyba dość tanio.

Poniżej szczegóły:

Folia 50x2m	60
Wybranie humusu	200
rurki i złączki odkurzacza cent.	180
Bednarka i złączki	200
AROT50 peszel 25m	75
wynajem zagęszczarki 300kg	290
Rura drenażowa 60m	200
Pospółka 196t	2550
koparka 7,5h	630
Rury PVC kanalizacja	616
Styropian Yetico AQUA EPS200	8440
Drut wiązałkowy + wiązarka	210
Pianka do styropianu x6	120
folia 0,3 200m3	230
dystanse do zbrojenia	140
Strzemiona gotowe na PF	230
Stal zbrojeniowa 1,6t	4124
Rozdzielacz 12 obiegowy	600
Rura KT Blue floor 800m	1800
Dystanse zbroj. pomiędzy siatki	80
zaciski do rurek ogrzew.podlog.	60
tasma dwustronna do folii	20
otulina rury ogrz.podl	60
zaworki	15
Pianka do styropianu x5	108
Studzienka rewizyjna 1,5m+dekiel	140
Reklamacja styropianu EPS200	-600
Beton B25 25,5m3	6300
Pomoc przy wylewaniu PF	200
*Łącznie:	27278*

Słowo wytłumaczenia od pozycji 3 od końca. Partia stryropianu, którą otrzymałem nie była idealna. Niektóre płyty były wybrzuszone, albo nie trzymały wymiaru. Nie miałem czasu reklamować i czekac na wymianę. Skontaktowałem się jednak z przedstawicielem i opisałem cały problem dodając zdjęcia. Koszt dodatkowej robocizny i zużytej piany związany z tym faktem wyceniłem na 600zł i Yetico ponoć wystawiło fakturę korygującą firmie od której kupiłem styro. Czekam teraz na przelew od nich.

----------


## kaszpir007

Tak z ciekawości ...

Jabyś zdecydował sie na zwykłe fundamenty to o ile taniej by Ci to wyszło ?

Bo patrząc na "symulację" zwykłych fundamentów było coś koło 5 tys taniej niż płyta ...

Patrzę na Twoją płytę widzę że masz już "końcową wylewkę" ...

A w jaki sposób zamaskujesz rury wodne i ewentualne kanalizacyjne ? 
Bo w płyciue widziałem że masz głowne "piony hydraulik" i ogrzewanie wodne , ale reszty nie widzę ?
Czyli będziesz jeszcze dawał jeszcze dodatkową wylewkę ? A jak nie to jak poradzisz sobie z tym problemem ?

Jeśli nie będzie wylewki dodatkowej to jak poradzisz sobie z "ukryciem" okien (wysokich) ? Bo normlanie "montaż" tych okien "ukrywa" się w wylewce , aby okno było na tym samym poziomie co podłoga , bo inaczej powstał by wysoki "schodek" który by to maskował ...

Ja szczerze ruszam niedługo z budową (wykonaca mówił że w listopadzie , bo niestety przez tą cholerną biurokrację "uciekł mi" ...

Przez chwilę myślałem aby robić zwykłe fundamenty (bo podobno taniej ...) , ale wykonawca jak usłyszał to powiedział że w takim przypadku musiałbym dopłacić około 11tys za robociznę , bo jest dużo wiecej roboty i więcej robót ziemnych (roboty ziemne w cenie) ..
Płytę mówi że robią około 3 dni a na zwykłe fundamenty potrzeba 3 tygodni , i jest sporo więcej roboty w przypadku zwykłych fundamentów ...

Więc u mnie "oszczędność" przy zwykłych fundamentach szybko szlak trafił  :sad: 

Zastanawiam się czy wszystkie firmy biorą dużo wiecej kasy za robociznę za zwykłe fundamenty , czy moja która robi sporo płyt "tak sie ceni" ..

Co do folii , to dawałeś tą 0,3mm x 2 ?  
Bo rozumię że dawałeś tylko jedną warstwę (0,6mm (2x0,3mm) na styropianie ? Pod nie dawałeś ?

U mnie w projekcie jest pod i nad styropianem , ale nie wiem czy dawać pod , bo teren piaszczyszty , baaaardzo suchy , więc jakby nawet kiedyś styropian zamókł to bardoz szybko mógłby wyschnąc jakby folii od dołu nie było ...

----------


## Daniellos_

Kaszpir:



> Jabyś zdecydował sie na zwykłe fundamenty to o ile taniej by Ci to wyszło ?


W moim przypadku fundament nie byłby drogi ze wzhlędu, że nie mam ścian nośnych w środku ergo liczba metrów bieżących nie byłaby duża. Masz rację że szacunkowy koszt fundamentów był ok 5 tyś niższy, ale nie uwzględniał kosztów kanalizy, odwodnienia, rurek ogrzewania i rozdzielacza etc. Uważm, że różnica jaka wyszła do dopłaty do PF warta była korzyści jakie daje to rozwiązanie. Zrobiłem to sam w jeden miesiąc gdzie jeden tydzień miałem urlopu, a poza tym tylko weekendy i popołudnia po pracy.




> A w jaki sposób zamaskujesz rury wodne i ewentualne kanalizacyjne ?


Wyjścia pionów kanalizy wyprowadziłem w osi ścian. Podobnie z rurami z wodą do umywalki w łazience i zlewozmywaka w kuchni. Przeoczyłem wyprowadzenia wody do WC i prysznica, ale to na szczęście 2 punkty najbliższe pomieszczenia gospodarczego i puszczę je w ścianie.




> Jeśli nie będzie wylewki dodatkowej to jak poradzisz sobie z "ukryciem" okien


U mnie prawie wszystkie okna będą wysokie. Planuję je obsadzać w warstwie ocieplenia na kotwach Knelsen, które okazały się nie być drogie.




> Przez chwilę myślałem aby robić zwykłe fundamenty...


Wiem. Czytałem Twoje rozterki  :smile:  Pójdź drogą PF i nieś kaganek oświaty w swoim regionie. U mnie nawet dostawcy dowożący towar na budowę pytali co ja tu robię, a przecież jeżdźą na kilka budów dziennie i swoje już wdzieli  :big grin: 




> Więc u mnie "oszczędność" przy zwykłych fundamentach szybko szlak trafił


Oszczędność i tak jest pozorna. U mnie jak widać wyszła nieduża różnica, a ile korzyści.




> Co do folii , to dawałeś tą 0,3mm x 2 ? 
> Bo rozumię że dawałeś tylko jedną warstwę (0,6mm (2x0,3mm) na styropianie ? Pod nie dawałeś ?


Folię dałem jedną warstwę na styropian. Dawanie podwójnej warstwy jest imo bez sensu. Folię kupiłem z atestem 0.3 i faktycznie jest ogromna różnica pomiędzy tymi TYP200 czy TYP 300. Uznałem, że mając styropian AQUA nie muszę się obawiać za bardzo wody i wolę, żeby miała gdzie odpłynąc gdyby jakoś się tam dostała. Dodatkowo moją płyta jest dość wysoko posadowiona. W zasadzie podbudowę mam aż do poziomu gruntu i mając 20cm styro i 20cm betonu to podłogę w domu będę miał na wysokości ok 40cm. Już nie planuję wylewki i dodatkowego styro na płycie. 
Wyszedł mi dołek w salonie i otwartej kuchni około 1cm temu będę musiał jakoś zaradzić.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ......Płytę mówi że robią około 3 dni a na zwykłe fundamenty potrzeba 3 tygodni.........


że tak się wtrącę, chciałbym zobaczyć jak robią tą płytę w 3 dni  :smile:  chyba że licza 3x24h  :cool: 

BTW: rób płytę, a taka płyta all in one - tyle ile sie da instalacji w płycie, to nie tylko oszczędnośc czasu na później, ale i oszczędność pieniedzy dla Ciebie jako inwestora.

----------


## kaszpir007

> że tak się wtrącę, chciałbym zobaczyć jak robią tą płytę w 3 dni  chyba że licza 3x24h 
> 
> BTW: rób płytę, a taka płyta all in one - tyle ile sie da instalacji w płycie, to nie tylko oszczędnośc czasu na później, ale i oszczędność pieniedzy dla Ciebie jako inwestora.


Ja widzę ...

Bardzo blisko mnie buduje osiedle domków deweloper. Widzę codziennie jakie są zmiany.

Jednego dnia robią podbudowę , prosta bo tereny proste. Później montują rury kanalizacyjne. Później inna brygada kładzie styropian EPS100. Następnie kładą siatki zgrzealne z fi8 15x15 , nastepnego dnia jest zalewana płyta ...
Nie robią końcowej wylewki. Jedynie jest hydraulika. Później na płycie hydraulik w późniejszym termieni daje 5cm styro , robi podłogówkę , instalacje wodne i wylewka ..

Idzie błyskawicznie  :smile: 
Budowa parterwego domu z gazobetonu zajmuje im 1-2dni max  :smile: 

Nie "bawią" sie w wiązanie prętów , stosują gotowe siatki. Mocno to przyśpiesza robotę ...

Wiesz zupełni inaczej idzie jak masz mnóśtewo ludzi i cały park maszynowy od ręki ..


PS.

Co do płyty ...

Ja sam nie buduję domu. Buduje mi firma , firma z mojej okolicy , właściciel mieszka kilka domów dalej ode mnie ...
Mają także cały park maszynowy własny.
Tyle że wykonawca się lekko "zdziwił" bo myślał że będzie tez robił na gotowych siatkach fi8 czy fi10 a u mnie będzie fi12 co 25cm ...
Choć rozmawiałem z konstruktorem i powiedział że można zmienić na siatki , tyle że jak liczyłem wcale mi się to nie opłaca ...
Jedynie zyskał by wykonawca , bo mniej roboty ...

U mnie projekt płyty to 15cm styropianu pod płytą , tyle samo dookola płyty i później 25cm betonu B25.
Tak mi zrobił konstruktor  :sad: 

Problem jest taki że wątpie aby wykonaca kiedykolwiek robił płyty od razu z ogrzewaniem i od razu z rurami i potrafił zrobić idealnie wylewkę ...
Poza tym 15cm ocieplenia też szału nie robi , bo później myślałem aby dac jeszcze 5-10cm na płytę i na to wylewka ...

Po prostu boję się że wykonanie "uzbrojonej" płyty we wszystko od razu może ich przerosnąc , tym bardziej że mury będą miał max 18cm grubości ..
Tak samo jak boję się że wykonanie idealnej wylewki , frezy pod okna i itd ich mogą "zaskoczyć" , bo wątpie aby takie coś robili ...

I tu jest problem  :sad:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Kaszpir:
> W moim przypadku fundament nie byłby drogi ze wzhlędu, że nie mam ścian nośnych w środku ergo liczba metrów bieżących nie byłaby duża. Masz rację że szacunkowy koszt fundamentów był ok 5 tyś niższy, ale nie uwzględniał kosztów kanalizy, odwodnienia, rurek ogrzewania i rozdzielacza etc. Uważm, że różnica jaka wyszła do dopłaty do PF warta była korzyści jakie daje to rozwiązanie. Zrobiłem to sam w jeden miesiąc gdzie jeden tydzień miałem urlopu, a poza tym tylko weekendy i popołudnia po pracy.
> 
> Wyjścia pionów kanalizy wyprowadziłem w osi ścian. Podobnie z rurami z wodą do umywalki w łazience i zlewozmywaka w kuchni. Przeoczyłem wyprowadzenia wody do WC i prysznica, ale to na szczęście 2 punkty najbliższe pomieszczenia gospodarczego i puszczę je w ścianie.
> 
> U mnie prawie wszystkie okna będą wysokie. Planuję je obsadzać w warstwie ocieplenia na kotwach Knelsen, które okazały się nie być drogie.
> 
> Wiem. Czytałem Twoje rozterki  Pójdź drogą PF i nieś kaganek oświaty w swoim regionie. U mnie nawet dostawcy dowożący towar na budowę pytali co ja tu robię, a przecież jeżdźą na kilka budów dziennie i swoje już wdzieli 
> 
> ...


Pytałem o porównanie i koszty , bo u mnie dom nie będzie dużo większy (107m2) (projekt Ekonomiczny 2) , to powierchnia zabudowy to 146m2 ..
U mnie konstruktor "zaszalał" , bo mnóśtwo grubych murów 25cm z silikatu , mnóstwo zbrojeń i itd ..
Tak zaszalał że widać jak duża jest powierzchnia zabudowy , zapewne dzięki właśnie grubym ścianom ...

Więc zapewne długość ław spora , bo dużo ścian konstrukcyjnych wewnątrz ..

Okna będą duże (2 okna po ponad 3m długości) i w każdym pokoju okna do samej podłogi ...

U mnie konstruktor "odchudził" o styropian płytę i dał 15cm , tyle samo doookoła płyty , bo stweirdził że tyle starczy ...

U mnie na 99% będzie płyta , bo wyboru nie mam ...
Jakbym chciał dać zwykłe fundamenty to musiałbym dopłacić 11tys za samą robociznę (z dodatkowymi robotami ziemnymi) więc zupełnie mi się to nie kalkuluje ...

Co do zrobienia wszsytkiego od razu (płyta all-in-one) , to wątpie że wykonawca takie coś kiedykolwiek robił , bo robią płyty z gotowych siatek ...
Tak samo robi koło mnie deweloper i dopiero później hydraulik kłądzie styropian na płycie , podłogówkę , instalcje wodne i później wylewka ..

Tutaj boję się że nie dadzą rady i mogą być kłopoty ...
Wątpie aby "zacierali" płytę , wątpie aby robili frezy pod okna i iitd ..
Wiec raczej dam później 5-10cm styropianu na płytę , na to podłogowka , instalcje wodne , elektryka i itd i wylewka i tyle ...
Będzie trochę drożej , ale będę miał "komfort" psychiczny że bedzie wszystko ok 

Ja sam nie buduję. Robi dla mnie to firma ...

U mnie konstruktor dał 2 warstwy izolacji i to "zaszalał" bo jedna warstwa 0,5-1mm pod płytą i taka sama na płycie ..

Tam gdzie będe budował to tereny piaszczyste i baaaardzo sucho. Nawet po kilku dniowych ulewach jest sucho i nie ma nawet kałuży ...

Dlatego raczej zdecyduuję się na jedną warstwę i raczej też 0,3 i tylko na styropianie 

Tak samo sądze że jakby nawet styropian zamókł , to bardzo szybko się osuszy sam ...

O styropainie Hydro nie myślałem , bo szczerze mówiąc nie widzę sensu w moim terenie a nawet jakby zamókł to szybko sam się wysuszy a poza tym styropian to nie wełna i nie chłonie zbyttnio styropianu i naprawdę musiałby być baaardzso długo w wodzie aby zamoknać ..

Patrzyłem na Twoje wyliczenia aby jakoś "porównać" i wiedzieć czy nie wchodzę na "minę" finansową ..

----------


## Regius

> Nie widzę linku do dziennikaw stopce. Nie prowadzisz? Poczytalbym, bo jak patrzę na Twoje fotki to wygląda prawie jak u mnie


Nie prowadzę, ale zastanawiam się nad założeniem podczas zimowania płyty. 

Boję się, że z racji tego, że ze mnie pisarskie beztaleńcie sam dziennik mógłby się ograniczyć do wklejenia zdjęć.

P.S. Gratuluję bardzo niskich kosztów wykonania płyty. Fantastyczny wynik, szczególnie, że płyta z ogrzewaniem.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zakupiłem 17 palet bloczków Solbet - po raz kolejny postawiłem na polską firmę. Klasa 600, wymiar 24x24x590, cena z dostawą 7,58.
Apropos Ytong ma promocję 1 paleta gratis  :smile:  Jednak się nie skusiłem.
Niestety jest mokro i HDS nie mógł podjechać wystarczająco blisko, aby postawić palety na płycie.


Rozebrałem na początek 3 palety i rozstawiłem przygotowując do murowania. Jak się okazało za blisko krawędzi i przeszkadzały - dwa razy robota.
Niestety zdarzają się pęknięte sztuki. Na razie 5 na na 3 palety (5/146). Zobaczymy czy średnia się zmieni. Wolę jednak takie pęknięte niż uszczerbione, bo pęknięte mozna łatwo skleić na pianę


Kupiłem tez 25 puszek zaprawy Tytan w puszce. Aktualnie promocja w sklepie internetowym stukpuk.pl za 30zł/puszka. 

Kupiłem też 14 worków zaprawy murarskiej atlasa do wymurowania pierwszej warstwy i zabrakło mi na pół bloczka  :smile: 
Wymurowanie zajęło mi dwa zamiast planowanego jednego dnia... Na koniec i tak stwierdziłem, że nie musze tak idealnie trzymać poziomu na całości, bo mając większość okien od podłogi to w zasadzie muru ciągłego to u mnie jest tylko jedna ściana. Reszta to takie  krótsze lub dłuższe murki pomiędzy oknami. Na koniec i tak będzie wieniec i to on musi byc wypoziomowany.



Od dzisiaj biorę kilka dni urlopu to piomiędzy jedną a druga chmurą deszczową może trochę pomuruję. O ile moczyłem BK przy murowaniu na zaprawę, aby nie piły wody i deszcz nie przeszkadzał, o tyle przy pianie to mokra powierzchnia raczej nie jest wskazana. Muszę doczytać.

Doczytałem - w instrukcji napisano:
_Zwilżyć powierzchnie robocze wodą (przy pomocy np. pędzla) w temperaturze >00C_ 
Deszcz mi nie straszny.

----------


## mother_nature

Nie załapałam się na promocję ytonga, bo składy biorące udział w "promocji" śpiewały dużo wyższą cenę za bloczek niż inne  :wink:  
Pęknięte bloczki odkładaj, wymienisz je potem na całe. Ewentualnie wykorzystasz połówki. W każdym razie moim zdaniem nie ma co bawić się w ich sklejanie.

Powiem Ci, że jak masz idealnie wypoziomowane ściany, to później zrobienie wieńca jest pestką (a i tak długo schodzi przy szalowaniu). Bo jak nie, to wtedy czekają Cię chińskie kombinacje. Musiałbyś szalunki konstruować już w ten sposób, żeby niwelować różnice wysokości między ścianami.

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajnie że murujesz na pianke. Jak zrobisz pierwszą warstwę idealnie to reszta pójdzie jak po sznurku, uwierz mi. Szkoda tylko tych palet z boku, niepotrzebne dźwiganie i czas, jak masz ładnie rozstawione to potem szybciej idzie i mniej zakwasów  :yes:  jak masz w okolicy jakiegoś manitu lub coś takiego to dogadaj się za flaszke niech Ci przestawi.

----------


## Daniellos_

No po dzisiejszej wizycie na budowie już wiem, że moje wypoziomowanie pierwszej warstwy miejscami było dalekie od ideału  :smile:  jeden róg jakoś mi "uciekł" i wyszło ponad pół cm wyżej. Trzeba było zeszlifować. Chwilę się z tym zeszło. Jednak wraźenia po przyklejeniu kilku bloczków baaardzo pozytywne. Dwa paski piany i ciach bloczek na miejsce. Stuk puk młotkiem gumowym wyrównując i dobijając na miejscu i następny. Dzisiaj wyszlifowałem całą pierwszą warstwę i jutro mam zamiar ostro pogonić z robotą  :big grin:  
Oby się potwierdziło i było co na fotkach zaprezentować  :cool:  Do jutra!

----------


## sylwekr

Dalej pójdzie ekspresowo (ja ok 150m2 muru postawiłem w 8 dni - ale z Ytonga, jest równiejszy od Solbetu i zdecydowanie szybciej mi szła robota mimo że na m2 wchodzi więcej szt  - garaż stawiałem z Solbetu). Z każdym kolejnym dniem będziesz coraz bardziej dumny bo będzie widać jak dom powstaje. Tempo spadnie jak trzeba będzie z rusztowania robić. Jeśli nie masz pomocnika, to organizuj sobie rusztowanie na kółkach. Ja najpierw garaż postawiłem z rusztowania na kobyłkach zrobionych z palet, ale już przy stawianiu domu zmądrzałem i kupiłem kilka ramek + kółka i zupełnie inna robota (ale materiał miałem koło murów - 0 noszenia)

----------


## mother_nature

Rusztowanie z kółkami można z palet zbić:

Mamy takie 2 i przy robotach z dachem też się przydają  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Fotki nie ma, bo skończyłem jak już było ciemno. Generalnie zrobiłem około 3,5 wartswy. No i jedna była już ułożona na zaprawie. Układanie piątej warstwy i układanie tam bloczków jest mało wygodne. Muszę jakiś podesty wymylić. Ta paleta na kółkach pokazana prze mother nature wygląda na dobry pomysł. Dzięki. Muszę nabyć takie kółka.

----------


## sylwekr

> Fotki nie ma, bo skończyłem jak już było ciemno. Generalnie zrobiłem około 3,5 wartswy. No i jedna była już ułożona na zaprawie. Układanie piątej warstwy i układanie tam bloczków jest mało wygodne. Muszę jakiś podesty wymylić. Ta paleta na kółkach pokazana prze mother nature wygląda na dobry pomysł. Dzięki. Muszę nabyć takie kółka.


Kup kółka z hamulcem, jak raz nie zablokowałem kółek i sam kładłem nadproże i zaczęło mi rusztowanie odjeżdżać to to już utrwaliło mi się na wieki, że kółka fajna sprawa, ale jak się pracuje na rusztowaniu na kółkach to koniecznie muszą być zablokowane bo budowę można szybko zakończyć...
Jak chcesz budowac sam zainwestuj w rusztowanie - kilka ramek "warszawskiego" nie raz jeszcze ci się przyda.

----------


## sebcioc55

posłuchaj się doświadczonych, kup jakies używane ramki na olx i juz najlepiej z kółkami. Przydadzą Ci się nie raz, przy wylewaniu wieńca zatrudniasz druga oosobę i Cię pcha wzdłuż ścian a Ty lejesz z pompy - u mnie się sprawdziło.

----------


## Daniellos_

Kółka kupione na alle... , a ramki kupię lokalnie (widziałem po 40zł), bo używek nikt nie sprzedaje w okolicy. Póki co robię sobie schodki i wchodzę z każdym bloczkiem. 
Sporo takiej mrówczej roboty z tymi bloczkami. Najpierw przenoszę ja na płytę i układam na boku w słupkach. Potem moczę i dalej przenoszę na przygotowane miejsce. Wychodzi z tego, że mając 17 palet i przenosząc każdy bloczek dwa razy zrobię to ponad 1600 razy  :eek:  Z tego po te brane i układane nisko trzeba się pochylić. Właśnie pomyślałem, że będzie tego więcej jak dojdzie pośredni krok wrzucania bloczków na rusztowanie. No nieźle - jak to mówią w TV. Życie samoroba lekkie nie jest. Na szczęście to ten okres kiedy każda warstwa daje dużo radości z widocznych postępów. 

Oto foto stanu aktualnego. Znana już perspektywa z punktu widokowego:

----------


## e_gregor

Idziesz jak burza

----------


## Daniellos_

Pogoda pod psem. Pada coraz mocniej. Jak dzisiaj kończyłem byłem prawie cały przemoczony :/

Północno-zachodnia ściana, ta bez okien ma 10 warstw. 11sta będzie już wraz z nadprożami, które będą zalewane razem z wieńcem. Mam nadzieję w weekend skończyć mury i będę przymierzał się do szalowania. Szalować chcę z płyty OSB lub MFP, które później wykorzystam na podłogę strychu. 

Ktoś podpowie jak gęsto i jakimi prętami wzmacniać szalunek?

----------


## Beskidziak

Z czego okna planujesz, bo z pcv to tarasowe chyba tylko 90tki....., przynajmniej jak u mnie murowali to zwężałem bo mój producent nie robił szerszych.

----------


## sylwekr

> Ktoś podpowie jak gęsto i jakimi prętami wzmacniać szalunek?


Ja skręcałem 8-kami, jak gesto to zależy jak grube (sztywne) płyty użyjesz, dodatkowo dokup sobie peszel - taki jak do kabli elektrycznych aby później bez problemu powyciągać gwinty.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja skręcałem 8-kami, jak gesto to zależy jak grube (sztywne) płyty użyjesz, dodatkowo dokup sobie peszel - taki jak do kabli elektrycznych aby później bez problemu powyciągać gwinty.


8-ki są spoko, ale fi6 też wystarczą i tańsze, dasz podkładkę pod nakrętke to tego nie rozerwie. Ja dawałem płyty 18mm i pret wychodził co jakieś 50cm. Musisz to robić na wyczucie. Peszle obowiązkowo. Tanio i szybko możesz to zrobić kupując najtańszego pexa jakiego znajdziesz bo jak kupisz jakiś tani i wąski peszel to potem po zawibrowaniu betonu może go lekko poturbować i sie ciężko prety wyciąga. Pewnie z podłogówki Ci coś zostało to wykorzystaj.
Pamiętaj o wzmocnieniu narożników, wewnętrzne to spoko bo tam dochodzi płyta do płyty i łatwo jest zrobić, a na zewnetrzne mozesz dać prety pod katem 45*, gdzies to pokazywałem u mnie w dzienniku. Trzyma elegancko.

----------


## aiki

Ja skręcałem drutem szalunki.
Podwójnie przez obie strony i w środku skręcone prętem do odpowiedniego naciągu.
Taniej i można te druty tam zostawić.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak wcześniej wysłałem wstępne zapytania o okna z projektu, to tylko jedna miała zastrzeżenia. Inni nie widzieli problemu z okami 2350x1000. 

Szlunki zrobię jak Sebcio - obejrzałem tą część dziennika po raz kolejny  :smile:  na dole szpilki w peszlu, a na górze alupex.

----------


## ggdh

:WTF:  duuuuuuude, ale masz tempo  :smile:  bardzo zazdroszczę murowania na piankę. Jakbym miał więcej czasu to pewnie bym się skusił  :sad:

----------


## Daniellos_

Pianka to właśnie dla tych co nie mają dużo czasu.

Zastanowiła mnie jedna rzecz w kwestii tej pianki. Jak wspomnialem w karcie produktu przeczytałem, żeby zwilżać powierzchnie wodą. Jednak ani na puszcze o tym nie wspominają, ani na filmach reklamowych na yt tego nie robią. Napisałem do Seleny w tej sprawie.

Przedstawiciel odpowiedział, że zwilżenie pomaga, bo dodatkowo odpyla i poprawia kontakt. Zaznaczył jednak, że wilgotna to nie mokra czyli po dotknięciu dłonią, dłoń ma pozostać sucha.

Jutro planuję kupić płyty i zacząć szalować.
Z rozpędu zapomniałem o nadprożu w miejscu opcjonalnych drzwi do opcjonalnego garażu. W przyszłości będzie można zwyczajnie wyciąć otwór w ścianie. Będę musiał to dorobić. Inna sprawa to dopiero teraz zauważyłem, że w projekcie mam drzwi frontowe w rozmiarze 2350x1000. Chyba jednak zrobię uniwersalny rozmiar ze względu na koszt przyszłych drzwi.

----------


## thoreg

> Inna sprawa to dopiero teraz zauważyłem, że w projekcie mam drzwi frontowe w rozmiarze 2350x1000. Chyba jednak zrobię uniwersalny rozmiar ze względu na koszt przyszłych drzwi.


Jeśli nie zależy Ci jakoś specjalnie na stylistyce, to polecam taki zabieg. Tak wysokie drzwi to co najmniej 10 tys. zł. (przynajmniej jak wyceniałem swoje) Wysokość robi cenę...

----------


## aiki

> inna sprawa to dopiero teraz zauważyłem, że w projekcie mam drzwi frontowe w rozmiarze 2350x1000.


.

Zrób na szerokość 1020 mm. Chyba Sebcio coś pisał o tym.

----------


## ggdh

W jakichś filmach reklamowych, czy to Atlasa czy dryfixa, na pewno zwilżali powierzchnię bloczków za pomocą szerokiego pędzla.

Robiłeś analizę finansową materiałów pianka vs zaprawa? Już pomijając czas, wygodę, prąd, wodę, brud...

----------


## Daniellos_

1. Tak. W projekcie mam zaznaczone że wymiar otowru ma być większy o 2cm z każdej strony. Jak oglądam katalogi producentów drzwi zewn to otwór na wysokość ma mieć 2060-2100. Można też nad drzwiami o uniwersalnej wysokości zastosować naświetle czyli przeszklenie. Kosztuje 300-800zł.

2. Tak. Liczyłem różnicę kosztów piany vs zaprawy cienkowarstwowej. Wychodziło minimalnie korzystniej na pianie. Do tego cała reszta korzyści takich jak szybkość, brak konieczności czyszczenia narzedzi i sprzątania, dzwigania etc. Co ciekawe na razie zużyłem mniej piany niż wyliczył kalkulator online. 
Na poczatku gotowałem wodę w czajniku, dolewałem zimnej i puszkę trzymałem w ciepłej wodzie. Później mi się znudziło. Muruję w temperaturach ok 8 stopni i zużyłem 8 puszek na ok 14 palet bloczków. No i pianę kładę też na spoiny pinowe. Fakt, że raczej cienkie warkocze, bo to niby tylko dla szczelności.
Bloczki na początku polewałem wodą pod ciśnieniem z węża, ale poźniej jak już padało to odpuściłem.

----------


## ggdh

A co skłoniło Cię do BK? Miałeś narzucone w projekcie? Widzę, że świetnie się tym muruje, a przy piance to już bomba. Masz zamiar to jakoś zabezpieczać na zimę? Gdzieś słyszałem, że mokry BK może kruszeć w ujemnych temperaturach, więc lepiej żeby był tak suchy jak to tylko możliwe.

Jeszcze niedawno bardzo napalałem się na piankę, ale wszyscy naokoło mnie od tego odciągają. Główny argument, że "nikt tak nie robi" i że na pewno "coś spier..le"  :big grin:  poza tym jak zapytałem KierBuda o dryfix, to usłyszałem, że w okolicy nie ma ekipy, która by miała nawet blade pojęcie o tym. Przynajmniej on o takiej nie słyszał. Tak sobie po cichu kombinowałem, że jak ok 40km ode mnie jest zakład produkcyjny Weinbergera to pewnie i szkolą tam, o ile kupi się u nich całe ściany... 

Jakie Ty sam miałeś pojęcie / doświadczenie z budowlanką? Uczestniczyłeś w jakiejś budowie u brata/szwagra/ciotki? Czy wszystko się uczysz na bieżąco? I co z KierBudem? Masz z nim kontakt na bieżąco i konsultujesz "prawie wszystko", czy sporadycznie i sam podejmujesz decyzje?

----------


## sebcioc55

> A co skłoniło Cię do BK? Miałeś narzucone w projekcie? Widzę, że świetnie się tym muruje, a przy piance to już bomba. Masz zamiar to jakoś zabezpieczać na zimę? Gdzieś słyszałem, że mokry BK może kruszeć w ujemnych temperaturach, więc lepiej żeby był tak suchy jak to tylko możliwe.
> 
> Jeszcze niedawno bardzo napalałem się na piankę, ale wszyscy naokoło mnie od tego odciągają. Główny argument, że "nikt tak nie robi" i że na pewno "coś spier..le"  poza tym jak zapytałem KierBuda o dryfix, to usłyszałem, że w okolicy nie ma ekipy, która by miała nawet blade pojęcie o tym. Przynajmniej on o takiej nie słyszał. Tak sobie po cichu kombinowałem, że jak ok 40km ode mnie jest zakład produkcyjny Weinbergera to pewnie i szkolą tam, o ile kupi się u nich całe ściany... 
> 
> Jakie Ty sam miałeś pojęcie / doświadczenie z budowlanką? Uczestniczyłeś w jakiejś budowie u brata/szwagra/ciotki? Czy wszystko się uczysz na bieżąco? I co z KierBudem? Masz z nim kontakt na bieżąco i konsultujesz "prawie wszystko", czy sporadycznie i sam podejmujesz decyzje?


z tym pękaniem BK w mrozie to mit, ja miałem całe mokre ściany podczas mrozów i nic.
Kiedys jak kupowałeś te szlifowane bloczki od wienerbergera to w ogóle dawali pianke gratis i przyjezdzał gościu na szkolenie ekipy budowlanej - ale to było dawno temu promocyjnie i raczej już tak nie robią. Ja nie wiem co to za filozifia ? Przecież takie murowanie jest banalne. Doświadczenie jakie jest do tego wymagane to obejrzenie jednego filmiku na youtubie  :cool:

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie mam absoltunie żadnego doświadczenia w budowlance. Wcześniej postawiłem szkieletowy domek letniskowy czyli bez murarki. 
Cała moje wiedza pochodzi z netu. Głównie z forum i z dzienników Sebcia, Przemka Kardasia, artixa Aikiego, gorbaga itd.

Apropos Sebcia - dzieki za tip z rusztowaniem na kółkach. Zbawienie dla samoroba pracujcego solo. Pracuję na wysokości, jak skończę to łapię za mur i przeciągam się razem z rusztowaniem kawałek dalej itd. Plusem jest tu fakt, że nie mam ścian nośnych w srodku i mam węższe rusztowanie bo kupiłem połówki.

Skończyłem poziomowanie i mocowanie płyt na zewnątrz szalunku i wrzuciłem na górę większość związanego wcześniej zbrojenia. Jutro mam nadzieję skończyć i w sobotę czy w poniedziałek mógłbym zalewać, ale zapomniałem zamówić kotwy do wiązarów. Albo przełożę zalewanie albo zaleję szpilki i zrobię murłatę.

----------


## aiki

Z murlata lepiej strop się ociepla.

----------


## Daniellos_

Postanowione - będzie murłata. Tak jak wspomnial aiki będzie lepiej pod względem ocieplenia, bo planując rynny ukryte w elewacji byłoby tam niewiele miejsca na izolację. Murłata tu sporo pomoże.

Wieniec zaszalowany. Mam nadzieję, że wytrzyma. Zostało obsadzić szpilki do mocowania murlaty i zalewać. Beton zamówiony jutro na 11:00! Jutro też wrzucę fotki. Do zo...

----------


## ggdh

Powodzenia jutro!

----------


## sebcioc55

Czekamy na relację. Powodzenia! Fajnie jakby kierbud jeszcze obejrzał szalunki  :wink:

----------


## karster

Witam wszystkich!  :smile: 

Gratuluję budowy. Ach, jak fajnie ogląda się takie fotki. Dziennik Sebcia przeczytałem od A-Z (56 stron ;P) Przemka Kardasia również cały i kolejny niedawno zacząłem czytać. 
Właśnie Seba, co z Twoją wykończeniówką, czyżby Cie wykończyła, ze nie masz już siły nawet fotek pokazywać?

Co do budowy samemu też sie na to decyduje ale boję się jednego, wszystkie pokazywane do tej pory w dziale samorobów domy są stosunkowo nieduże gdy patrzę na swój metraż  :sad:  chciałem mieć 'średni' dom a okazuje się jak na razie kolosem (dom pod krzewuszka G2 ver 2 z archonu). Oceńcie proszę czy taki dom można budować samemu? W nadchodzącym tyg chyba wbiję łopatę. Szalunki ław już mam wykonane, do zbrojeń wiązałki, zaginarki i masa drobnicy, dystanse itp już czekają. Chcę też budować na piankę i póki co mój ranking wygrywa dryfix (chociaż wcale aż tak bardzo niby nie jestem do niego przekonany - boję się docinania oraz późniejszych instalacji bo kołki rozporowe to min, poza tym są jeszcze kotwy chemiczne).
Rozmawiałem z Pawłem Durskim (ba, kupiłem nawet od niego filmy z allegro...) No i niby nadal jest aktualne 'szkolenie' z winerbergera typu układanie pierwszej warstwy/ wypożyczenie za free sprzętu + gratis pianka. Pustaki szlifowane mają dokładność 0.3mm więc robią szał.

Mój kb miał już jedną budowę z Ciechocinka na pianką i mówił że strasznie im ściany pływały (tylko 3 warstwy mogli robi). Mi to coś śmierdzi ale nawet jeśli to prawda to dla mnie samego 3 warstwy na około nie są realne w 1 dzień do wykonania  :wink: .


PS. To co zebrałem na temat budowy ścian (najważniejsze wg mnie)
1) Silka - dobry materiał na ściany wewnętrzne ze względu na silne tłumienie dźwięku i wysoką akumlacyjnośc cieplną (nagrzane zimą oddają ciepło, latem nie pozwalaja się szybko nagrzać przez co mamy fajny chłodek). Zdaje sie, że są dość precyzyjnie wykonane no i naturalne (minus to ich waga)
2) BK (jest kilka firm) IMO, Solbet ma monopol wiec pewnie dlatego nie przykładają uwagi do ich precyzji wykonania
Ytong z tego co czytałem jest potrafi być przereklamowany i co sam faktycznie zauważyłem, ma nachalne, kłamliwe reklamy (szczycą się, że to naturalny budulec - ciekawe, dlaczego nie mówią o tym, że komórki betonu powstają w procesie produkcji poprzez wypalanie aluminium/ lub jakiejś innej reakcji z ALU)
3) Ceramika - znana od lat, wydaje sie być bardziej 'prestiżowym budulcem' no i niby trwała. Wytrzymalsza na ściskanie niż BK (już nawet nie mówię o modelach poniżej 600)
4) Są jeszcze oczywiście inne metody jak bloczki keramzytobetonowe, kształtki cos jakby XPS czy podobne do wznoszenia ścian, można zamówić też gotowe ściany jak bloki z PRL z płyt, drewno i pewnie coś jeszcze by sie znalazło.


Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę powodzenia każdemu samorobowi.

----------


## ggdh

Według mnie, a nie wziąłem się jeszcze za murowanie :tongue: , nie ma wielkiego znaczenia wielkość domu. Po prostu dłużej Ci zejdzie, o ile będziesz dłubał sam. Sam się przymierzam do 170m2 użytkowej (więcej po podniesieniu ściany kolankowej) i mnie to nie przeraża.

Co do materiału i techniki murowania mam identyczne dylematy (zgladnij do mnie): BK czy ceramika? Cienka spoina czy kielnia i ogień? A może pianka?

----------


## Daniellos_

Kilka fotek z szalowania. 




Widać opuszczone nadproże drzwi frontowych, które musiałem zalać wcześniej. Na nim wymurowałem jeszcze 1,5 warstwy BK na zaprawie. Teraz drzwi będą pasować uniwersalne. Nie było podparte tylko pod spodem przykręcona wzdłuż kantówka 3x5 na sztorc. Jednak nie na całej długości - około 8cm na brzegach nie było kantówki i tam się opuściło jakieś 5mm. Po tym postanowiłem podeprzeć wszystkie okna.

A tu jeszcze widać dwóch niezawodnych pomocników przydatnych każdemu samorobowi pracującemu solo  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Oczywiście KB widział zbrojenienie i jeszcze nie skończony szalunek. Wydał dyspozycje ulepszeń i zaakceptował plan działania.

Oto kilka fotek szalunku. Między innymi zgapione od Sebcia wzmocnienie narożników wewnętrznych i moja inwencja przy narożnikach zewnętrznych.





Mój punkt widokowy do robienia zdjęć staje się już mało widokowy i niewiele widać....



Jak widać zamówiony B25 zawierał grube kruszywo - kamyki nawet 15mm. To normalne? Gdyby było wibrowane wibratorem to pewnie opadłyby te grubsze bliżej dna, ale nie mając go musiało wystarczyć obijanie szalunku gumowym młotkiem i penetrowanie prętem.
Zalewanie odbyło się patentem Sebcia czyli ja na rusztowaniu trzymając węża z pompogruszki, a ojciec ciągnął rusztowanie. Początek nie był najlepszy, bo założone na końcu węża kolanko mające na celu zmniejszenie impetu spadającego betonu miało jakąś nieszczelność i pluło mi akurat na ręce. Nie zauważyłem tego w pierwszej chwili i jak mnie zaswędziało pod okiem i sobie potarłem taką ręką z betonem. No ale nie ma co się mazać bo beton nie czeka tylko cały czas leci....  :jaw drop: 
Nie patrzyłem na zegarek bo byłem zbyt zaaferowany całą sytuacją, ale w kwitach mam wpisany czas wylewania 50 minut, a wydawało mi się, że max 25. Całości było ok 45mb szalunku, miejscami razem z nadprożami i zamówiłem 4m3. Nie mam doświadczenia i de facto nawaliłem prawie wszędzie z górką. trzeba było zwalać.

Jak się spisał szalunek łatwiej będzie ocenić po rozszalowaniu. Na razie strat większych nie ma. Nigdzie się nie rozpruł. Żeby ni było tak pięknie to nadproże nad oknem tarasowym 4m lekko wygięło się w łuk - tzn wybrzuszyło na zewnątrz budynku. Zobaczymy co powiedzą fachowcy jak przyjdą wiosną na obmiar okien.

Na koniec ja też pokażę swojego podglądacza. Dzisiaj byłem szybszy i skończyło się na bliższym kontakcie  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Gratuluję ! cieszę się że mój dziennik w czymś pomógł  :smile:  Ja z lania wieńca byłem najbardziej usatysfakcjonowany, może dlatego że kosztowało mnie to duuużo wysiłku. To taki etap wiążacy wszystko co sie zrobiło do tej pory  :smile: 
Z oknem się nie martw, jak się nie wybrzuszyło w dół to żaden problem, okna wysuniesz po za mur 2cm i ten rzuch zniknie, potem tylko będzie więcej rzeźby przy izolacji.
BTW: szkoda że ne miałeś wibratora, beton ładniej by wyglądał, ale przy niezbyt gęstym betonie walenie młotkiem w szalunek zazwyczaj załatwia sprawę na nieduże wysokości szalunku.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Gratuluję ! cieszę się że mój dziennik w czymś pomógł  Ja z lania wieńca byłem najbardziej usatysfakcjonowany, może dlatego że kosztowało mnie to duuużo wysiłku. To taki etap wiążacy wszystko co sie zrobiło do tej pory


Dzięki. Domyślam się,że musiał być u Ciebie na tip-top, bo przeczytałem że zajęło Ci to 3 tygodnie? Pewnie robiłeś po pracy... 
Mam wrażenie, że im dalej z budową tym mniej się cackam ze wszystkim. Choć z natury jestem perfekcjonistą to tutaj się śpieszę, bo chcę jak najwięcej zrobić przed zimą.
Ja miałem już wcześniej powiązane większość zbrojenia no i u mnie jest niewiele metrów bieżących, ale zeszło mi się 5 całych dni. 
Tak czy inaczej to chyba więcej niż ze stawianiem ścian. Tak, tak ... dla samoroba skończyły się czasy kiedy w jeden dzień było widać tak spektakularne efekty jak przy murarce.

No i przesunięty czas. Teraz po pracy nie mam już po co jechac na budowę. Zostały tylko weekendy.


Dzisiaj mijają 2 miesiące od rozpoczęcia budowy!

----------


## karster

Cześć, jak Ci sie budowalo do tej pory z solbetu na pianie? 
Mi ciagle siedzi w glowie dryfix bo sciany postawie sam dosc szybko ale nie wiem co mnie czeka podczas bruzdowania...
A co do ceny, liczac pianke ile wychodzi Cię koszt mkw sciany i po ile kupiles same bloczki/ piane? Dryfixa z pianą w cenie mozna kupic miedzy 5 a 5.5zl sztuka ale nie sprawdzalem dokladnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dzięki. Domyślam się,że musiał być u Ciebie na tip-top, bo przeczytałem że zajęło Ci to 3 tygodnie? Pewnie robiłeś po pracy... 
> Mam wrażenie, że im dalej z budową tym mniej się cackam ze wszystkim. Choć z natury jestem perfekcjonistą to tutaj się śpieszę, bo chcę jak najwięcej zrobić przed zimą.
> Ja miałem już wcześniej powiązane większość zbrojenia no i u mnie jest niewiele metrów bieżących, ale zeszło mi się 5 całych dni. 
> Tak czy inaczej to chyba więcej niż ze stawianiem ścian. Tak, tak ... dla samoroba skończyły się czasy kiedy w jeden dzień było widać tak spektakularne efekty jak przy murarce.
> 
> No i przesunięty czas. Teraz po pracy nie mam już po co jechac na budowę. Zostały tylko weekendy.
> 
> 
> Dzisiaj mijają 2 miesiące od rozpoczęcia budowy!


No bo ja miałem spore podciągi, cały słup do zaszalowania i to mi zajeło czasu, a robiłem wszystko nad wyrost.
Powiem Ci że w 2 miesiące to zajebiste tempo, nie wiem czy tutaj ktoś na forum doszedł do takiego stanu w takim czasie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja zaczynałem końcem marca wykopy, a strop zalalem już we wrześniu, więc zapierdzielasz aż miło patrzeć.
Oknem się nie przejmuj. Umnie było to samo i wybulilo na 5cm. Na szczęście dałem tam styropian, to go mogłem potem zetrzeć, ale jak nie ma styro to najwyżej wyzezbisz coś w elewacyjnym.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Cześć, jak Ci sie budowalo do tej pory z solbetu na pianie? 
> Mi ciagle siedzi w glowie dryfix bo sciany postawie sam dosc szybko ale nie wiem co mnie czeka podczas bruzdowania...
> A co do ceny, liczac pianke ile wychodzi Cię koszt mkw sciany i po ile kupiles same bloczki/ piane? Dryfixa z pianą w cenie mozna kupic miedzy 5 a 5.5zl sztuka ale nie sprawdzalem dokladnie.


BK kupiłem chyba po 7,58pln, ale musisz porownywać koszty m2. U mnie wyszło 54pln za m2. Kalkulator zużycia piany znajdziesz na stronie Tytana i raczej nie zuzyjesz więcej niż Ci wyliczy. Ja zużyłem mniej. Pianę kupiłem po 30zł puszkę i jedna starczała na ok 13 m3 co daje 2,3pln na m2?  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Oknem się nie przejmuj. Umnie było to samo i wybulilo na 5cm. Na szczęście dałem tam styropian, to go mogłem potem zetrzeć, ale jak nie ma styro to najwyżej wyzezbisz coś w elewacyjnym.


Ja planowalem dać okna na kotwach co pozwoliłoby mi opuścić je względem poziomu podłogi unikając wysokiego progu spowodowanego brakiem wylewki. Tu mógłby być kłopot przy tym wybrzuszeniu, ale w zasadzie tylko od dołu okno musiałoby większe od otworu. To się jeszcze zobaczy. Wybrzuszenie nie jest duże - ok 10mm.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To wypusc okno 11 mm plus grubość profilu.

----------


## Regius

Gratulacje postępów - idziesz jak burza! Mam zamiar iść w Twoje ślady jak tylko dzień zrobi się dłuższy.
Nurtuje mnie jedno pytanie (przepraszam, że zaśmiecam Ci dziennik):
Czy kierownik budowy miał jakieś uwagi odnośnie zbrojenia w narożnikach wieńców?



> Oczywiście KB widział zbrojenienie i jeszcze nie skończony szalunek. Wydał dyspozycje ulepszeń i zaakceptował plan działania.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Czy kierownik budowy miał jakieś uwagi odnośnie zbrojenia w narożnikach wieńców?


 Zastrzeżeń nie miał. Chyba nawet go zaciekawiło jak wymyśliłem zbrojenie narożników. Jak by nie patrzeć to przepisawy zakład został zrobiony. W górnym zbrojeniu nawet większy bo 50cm, a przepis mówi chyba o 40 krotności przekroju. U mnie dolne przęty wieńca to 12, a górne to 10.

Podobnie robiłem przy wieńcu płyty fundamentowej. Tam miałem trzy pręty dołem i trzy górą. Narożnieki były tak jak tutaj, tylko środkowe pręty wychodziły z przeciwnej strony. Wtedy drugie ramię wieńca wyglądało tak:

Trzeba tylko pamiętać, aby strzemiona założyć wcześniej i dopiero po złożeniu narożnika ustawić je na miejsce i powiązać.
Ogólnie więcej roboty, ale oszczędność pręta, a u mnie wyszło idelanie pręt 12m przecięty na pół wydał jedną połowę na dłuzszy bok zbrojenia, a drugi kwałek na krótszy. Przy wieńcu miałem zero spadów.

----------


## Daniellos_

> To wypusc okno 11 mm plus grubość profilu.


Tak pewnie się stanie.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jeszcze słowo w temacie stawiania ścian, a dokładnie przycierania. Kupiłem dwa narzędzia w tym celu:
tanie:

drogie:


To tanie w pierwszej chwili wydaje się wydajniejsze, ale jak trzeba przytrzeć wilgotny/mokry bloczek to od razu się zapychają te dziurki i ślizga się po bloczku. To drugie miałem w wersji z gładkimi blaszkami daje radę nawet w mokrych warunkach. Jak zmoczyłem wcześniej bloczki do klejenia piany lub padał deszcz dalej skrobało bloczki. To tanie może się przyda później do jakiegoś przygłaskania grubszych nierówności.

----------


## silver200

To tanie to chyba też do szlifowania styropianu przy ociepleniu się przyda :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> To tanie to chyba też do szlifowania styropianu przy ociepleniu się przyda


do tego chyba zostało stworzone  :smile:  ale po szlifowaniu bloczków zęby sie zdzierają i trzeba kupic nowe.

Mi się wydaję najlepsze zbrojenie narożników to robić "L-kę" osobno a wieńce proste, potem wsadzasz Lke w narożnik i dosuwasz strzemiona + oczywiście odpowiednie zakłady. Tak by było najprościej, oczywiście trzeba by zapytać kierbuda o to. Ja tak bym robił drugi raz.

----------


## Regius

> Zastrzeżeń nie miał. Chyba nawet go zaciekawiło jak wymyśliłem zbrojenie narożników. Jak by nie patrzeć to przepisawy zakład został zrobiony. W górnym zbrojeniu nawet większy bo 50cm, a przepis mówi chyba o 40 krotności przekroju. U mnie dolne przęty wieńca to 12, a górne to 10.
> 
> Podobnie robiłem przy wieńcu płyty fundamentowej. Tam miałem trzy pręty dołem i trzy górą. Narożnieki były tak jak tutaj, tylko środkowe pręty wychodziły z przeciwnej strony. Wtedy drugie ramię wieńca wyglądało tak:
> 
> Trzeba tylko pamiętać, aby strzemiona założyć wcześniej i dopiero po złożeniu narożnika ustawić je na miejsce i powiązać.
> Ogólnie więcej roboty, ale oszczędność pręta, a u mnie wyszło idelanie pręt 12m przecięty na pół wydał jedną połowę na dłuzszy bok zbrojenia, a drugi kwałek na krótszy. Przy wieńcu miałem zero spadów.


Chodziło mi o łączenie prętów na rogach. Spotkałem się z taką zasadą, żeby pręty "wewnętrzne" w narożnikach łączyć / zakładać z "zewnętrznymi".
Coś takiego:

Ale skoro kierownik budowy nie miał zastrzeżeń, to jest OK  :smile:  Muszę się nauczyć, żeby nie nie przyjmować wszystkiego co usłyszę/przeczytam za pewnik.

----------


## aiki

Weź pod uwagę, że stare domy nie maja zbrojonych ław a tylko wszelkie kamienie powrzucane.
W domach przedwojennych często ławą jest po prostu poszerzenie ściany u dołu na głębokość 2 - 3 cegieł.
I to stoi.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ok Regius, teraz wiem ocb, ale i tak nie miał nic przeciw.

Myślę co dalej z budową. Pociągnąć szczyty do góry czy odłożyć do wiosny? Nie przewróci ich jakaś wichura przez zimę?
Jeśli już murować to jak? Zacząć od środka i wymurować do wysokości w projekcie, a potem sznurek i do niego resztę na skosach?
Czy może zaczynać od brzegów z kątomierzem?

----------


## aiki

długa decha na środek do ściany z gwoździem ba górze i sznurek do boków.

----------


## marcko

> Ok Regius, teraz wiem ocb, ale i tak nie miał nic przeciw.
> 
> Myślę co dalej z budową. Pociągnąć szczyty do góry czy odłożyć do wiosny? Nie przewróci ich jakaś wichura przez zimę?
> ...?


Kwestia jak masz usytuowany dom czy gdzieś jakaś naturalna zapora typu las czy więcej budynków jest.
Widziałem zeszłej zimy w swojej okolicy właśnie szczyt na zimę został i akurat po jednej (dziwnie dużej zamieci fakt) zdjęło go ładnie większość. Myślę że to raczej skrajne przypadki ale...

----------


## Daniellos_

> długa decha na środek do ściany z gwoździem ba górze i sznurek do boków.


To jest sposób chyba najrozsądniejszy z dotychczasowych.





> Kwestia jak masz usytuowany dom czy gdzieś jakaś naturalna zapora typu las czy więcej budynków jest.


Generalnie jest to otwarta przestrzeń i lubi tam wiatr pohulać.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak nie chcesz od razu robić dachu to nie rób szczytów. Połóż folię na wieniec dociśnij czymś i będzie git i pamietaj o przykryciu też folią parapetów! No chyba że chesz jeszcze dach robić, ale pogoda już średniawa. Ostatnio widziałem dach z wiązarów gdzie ściany szczytowe dorabiali po postawieniu wiązarów  :wink:  Fajna opcja bo zrobisz tak jak trzeba, a i na głowę mniej pada.

----------


## karster

> No chyba że chesz jeszcze dach robić, ale pogoda już średniawa.


Nie gadaj  :big tongue:  dzis byl u mnie geodeta... w tym roku do chudziaka chce dojechac (wylaczajac sam chudziak) ☺

----------


## aiki

Jak chcesz ściany szczytowe robić i tak zostawić to lejesz wieniec po kolankowych i szczytowych w całości.
Bez tego to nawet z dachem szczyt potrafi sie przechylić(parę lat temu czytałem na forum) jak nie jest ścianką działową podparty.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Jak nie chcesz od razu robić dachu to nie rób szczytów. Połóż folię na wieniec dociśnij czymś i będzie git i pamietaj o przykryciu też folią parapetów!


Folię na wieniec? Myślałem, że mróz czy deszcze dla betonu to pikuś. U mnie nie ma parapetów - okna do podłogi.




> Jak chcesz ściany szczytowe robić i tak zostawić to lejesz wieniec po kolankowych i szczytowych w całości.
> Bez tego to nawet z dachem szczyt potrafi sie przechylić(parę lat temu czytałem na forum) jak nie jest ścianką działową podparty.


U mnie nie ma kolankowych. Chyba się wstrzymam z tymi szczytami. Może faktycznie najpierw zrobię dach. 
Teraz mam ściany o wysokości 3m łącznie z wieńcem. Wydaje mi się, że jak mam wylany wieniec to ściana jest nie do ruszenia. Martwiłem się tylko o szczyty, bo u mnie nieźle wieje.

Hmm... Zaczynać dach w tym roku czy nie zaczynać... Oto jest pytanie. Nie wiem co ja ze sobą zrobię przez tyle miesięcy jak budowa stanie. :sick:

----------


## karster

> Hmm... Zaczynać dach w tym roku czy nie zaczynać... Oto jest pytanie.


A co sie może stać gdyby przypadkiem nie udało się skończyć?  :wink:  
Mój kierbud mówił mi, ze miał już budowy, na których układali beton na strop w wigilię  :wink: 

Jak zaczniesz dach to moze i skończysz go jakoś w przyzwoitym czasie mając na uwadze sprzyjająca pogodę a potwm sobie ścianki działowe na piankę zrobisz (zaprawą w pianie można 'murować' od -5'C - tylko trzeba butle podgrzewać np w wiaderku wody na małej butli turystycznej z palnikiem).

PS. Jutro u mnie koparka - zaczynam wykop no i ogólnie całą budowę zaczynam  :wiggle:

----------


## Daniellos_

W weekend rozszalowałem wieniec. Oto kilka fotek ogólnych:




Kilka fotek nadproży:






Jednak takie wibrowanie jak stukanie młotkiem i dziabanie prętem dało efekt w postaci kilku miejsc, gdzie beton nie dotarł w każdy kąt. Szczególnie widać na przykładzie jednego naproża:


Nie ma tragedii. Generalnie nadproża przenosiłyby większe obciążenia w oryginalnym projekcie, gdzie pomiędzy nimi, a wieńcem były bloczki. Ja zmieniłem oryginalny projekt. Zrezygnowałem ze stropu drewnianego i opuściłem wieniec, kładąc go bezpośrednio na nadprożach. Dzięki temu mogłem je zalać razem z wieńcem i obciążenie rozkłada się po części na wieniec, po części na nadproża.

----------


## Daniellos_

Szczyty jeszcze nie wymurowane. Poczekam z murowaniem aż postawię dach. Mogę już jednak podsumować koszt budowy ścian zewnętrznych. Przypomnę, że jest ich 116,5m2:

Strzemiona gotowe - wieniec i nadproża	265
Zaprawa murarska	107
Bloczki Solbet 816szt   	6610
Zaprawa murarska w pianie - 10 puszek	300
Pręt gwintowany 50m M6, podkładki, nakrętki	100
Wkręty 70 czarne	10
OSB 18mm -10szt	614
Peszel 25m	17
Pręt M10 - mocowanie murłaty	80
Wkręty 70,40 czarne	20
OSB 18mm -10szt	520
Beton wieniec/nadproża 4m3 + pompa	1060
Cement	24
*Łącznie: 9727 pln
*
Licząc z grubsza, w moim przypadku wyszło 83,5 zł/m2 ściany zewnętrznej.

Muszę tu jeszcze zaznaczyć, że płyty OSB planuję wykorzystać na podłogę strychu.

----------


## uciu

Dobrze to liczysz?
116,5m2 scian
9727 zl za calosc
Metr mi wychodzi ponad 83zl

Ale najważniejsze, ze sciany stoją - gratuluje i zycze dalej takich checi :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Poprawione. Dzięki.

----------


## aiki

> Pręt M10 - mocowanie murłaty


Z kimś to omawiałeś?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Z kimś to omawiałeś?


Ustalone z KB. mocowanie M10 co 88cm. Uważasz, że za słabo?

----------


## aiki

u mnie są 16 co metr chyba

----------


## Daniellos_

Myślę, że brak okapów w moim projekcie też ma wpływ na to, że te szpilki będa przenosiły znacznie mniejsze obciążenia niż przy klasycznym dachu.

----------


## siarak

W pierwszej kolejności:
Witam serdecznie, kibicuję Ci od początku wątku.




> Ja zmieniłem oryginalny projekt. Zrezygnowałem ze stropu drewnianego i opuściłem wieniec, kładąc go bezpośrednio na nadprożach.


Może pisałeś o tym wcześniej, ale mógłbyś przypomnieć o tych zmianach? Strop będzie monolit? Wysokość pomieszczeń się zmienia?

----------


## Daniellos_

Witaj w dzienniku siarak!

Może faktycznie o tym nie pisałem. Przekrój z oryginalnego projektu gotowego:

A tu po adaptacji ze zmianami:


Prawy klawisz na zdjęciu > 'Pokaż obraz" aby zobaczyc w większej rozdzielczości.

Zwiększone nachylenie dachu z 30* na 35*, usunięcie stropu drewnianego i zastosowanie wiązarów kratownicowych. Sufit z karton-gipsu podwieszany na stelażu do dolnego pasa wiązarów.

----------


## Daniellos_

> u mnie są 16 co metr chyba


Sprawdziłem mocowanie murłaty wygląda u mnie w projekcie klasycznej więźby przed zmianami i znalazłem fi12 co 1.5m. To teraz mam szpilki fi10 2x gęściej.

----------


## Daniellos_

Rozważam koncepcję  scian wewnętrznych. Zastanawiałem się, czy murując ściany z silki będą na tyle gładkie i równe, że wystarczyłoby zaciągnąć je gładzią... ?
Zastanawiałem się też na zastosowaniem silki grubości 8cm, ale tylko w przypadku zastosowania na nie tynku lub płyt kg.

Co myślicie?

Wstępnie zamówiłem na poniedziałek dostawę 16 palet silki 12cm. Mam kilka dni, aby zmienić zdanie  :smile: 

Z drenem na więźbę nie jest tak różowo. Nie wypaliła opcja ściągnięcia sezonowanego drewna z podlasia. Pozostają lokalne zasoby. U nas drewno tną na bieżąco czyli mogę kupić świeże i mokre, albo suszyć w suszarni. Myślę, że na łaty/kontrłaty wezmę świeże, ale na konstrukcję to chyba dopłacę do suszenia. Suszenie niestety przedłuży sprawę w czasie i dostanę najwcześniej na święta  :smile:  Nie wiadomo jak wtedy będzie z pogodą... Zobaczymy w praniu co z tego wyjdzie. 

To co mogę robić teraz to ściany działowe i na tym się skupię.

----------


## andrzej82

Witam serdecznie, ogladamy I kibicuje sam z resztą bede ruszal w 2017 ze stodola. Bardzo fajny pomysl z tym szpachlowaniem na sciane. pytalem kiedys o to I powiem Ci ze bodajze zielony ogrod ma tak zrobione. Ja osobicie zamierzam robic sciany z Ytonga instalacje  (wszystkie) zabruzdowac, wszelkiego rodzaju ubytki wypełnić klejem  I jak bedzie taka potrzebna to przeszlifowac calosc zyrafa do gladzi a na to pojdzie multifinish na mokro. Na sam finisz tapeta z włókna szklanego (gladka)- widzialem wyprobowane na kg I nie ma zadnych pekniec.
Przepraszam jeśli zasmiecam dziennik.

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie zaśmiecasz. Po to jest forum  :smile: 

Zdążyłem właśnie przeczytać co ten multi finish. Masz jakieś doświadczenia z tym produktem?

Sugerujesz, że bez tapety będzie widać pęknięcia?

Ja zewnętrzne robiłem z Solbetu i idealnie wymiaru nie trzymały. Trzebaby jeszcze troche poszlifować, żeby gładź kłaść bezpośrednio. Teraz przetestuję dla porównania produkt Xelli. Silka ma jeszcze ten plus w porównaniu do Silikatów, że można instalację prowadzić w wydrążonych otworach. Silikaty mają te otwory zaślepione.

----------


## andrzej82

Tak produkt jest bardzo fajny,  twardy a do tego kladzie sie go na mokro bez zadnego szlifowania. Co do pekniec - nie powinny sie pojawiac  ale widzialem I wiem jak wygladaja sufity po kilku latach z ta mata szklana a nie jest to drogie I co najwazniejsze do zrobienia samemu. Takim tez sposobem mam zamiar oszczedzic na tynkach a w to miejsce zrobic np. Gwc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Daniellos_

Dzisiaj przywieźli 16 palet Silki. 
Wytyczyłem ściany i zacząłem murowanie pierwszej warstwy na zwykłej zaprawie. Dużo nie zrobiłem, ale mam optymistycznie nadzieję, że jutro skończę tą warstwę  :smile: 



Podjąłem też próbę wkręcenia wkręta w jeden z bloczków. Normalnie śrubokrętem nie dałem rady. Twarde to draństwo. Od razu pomyślałem o cięciu. 
Czym to ciąć???  Jutro przetestuję to co mam czyli szlifierkę z tarczą diamentową (tylko 115mm) i pilarkę do drewna z widiowymi zębami - ta i tak jest na wykończeniu to nawet jak padnie to nie strata.
Teraz żałuję, że nie wziąłem jednej palety połówek, ale już za późno... Może ktoś to przeczyta i będzie mądrzejszy.

----------


## thoreg

> Podjąłem też próbę wkręcenia wkręta w jeden z bloczków. Normalnie śrubokrętem nie dałem rady. Twarde to draństwo. Od razu pomyślałem o cięciu. 
> Czym to ciąć???  Jutro przetestuję to co mam czyli szlifierkę z tarczą diamentową (tylko 115mm) i pilarkę do drewna z widiowymi zębami - ta i tak jest na wykończeniu to nawet jak padnie to nie strata.
> Teraz żałuję, że nie wziąłem jednej palety połówek, ale już za późno... Może ktoś to przeczyta i będzie mądrzejszy.


Ja ciąłem szlifierką kątową z tarczą 230 mm. Dawało radę. Tarcza tylko diamentowa. Przy 115 mm pewnie będziesz musiał nacinać ze wszystkich stron i uderzać młotkiem, aby bloczek pękł na dwie części. Cięcie Silki 12 cm wspominam bardzo miło, szczególnie po cięciu bloczków 24 cm.  :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ja ciąłem szlifierką kątową z tarczą 230 mm. Dawało radę. Tarcza tylko diamentowa.


Kupiłem tarczę 230 do swojej szlifierki 125. Ma 1200W to wiedziałem że da radę. Tylko osłonę trzeba było zdjąć i cięcie idzie całkiem sprawnie. Najlepiej ciąć w przewiewnym miejscu. Inaczej po chwili robi się mgła i nic nie widać. 

Dwa dni zeszło się na poziomawaniu pierwszej warstwy na zaprawie. W sumie nawet dłużej, bo trzeciego dnia poziomowałem jeszcze docinane kawałki.

Tu kilka fotek po 2 kolejnych dniach murowania na pianę Tytan:




Przy tej szerokości bloczka powinno się nakładać pojedynczy warkocz piany, ale Silka ma dużo otworów i kładę dwa wąskie paski piany bliżej bocznych krawędzi.

Nie murowałem jeszcze kawałka muru dookoła przyszłego kominka. Musze najpierw zweryfikować odporność piany na wysoką temperaturę. W innym wypadku tam będzie zaprawa cienkowarstwowa.

Edit: Już doczytałem w karcie technicznej:
Odporność termiczna (po utwardzeniu) -60°C do +100°C

Jaka może być temperatura bloczka zakładając, że pomiędzy wkładem komina jest pustka powietrzna 10cm i tam jeszcze się jakąś płytę przykleja od wewnątrz w całej komorze kominka.

----------


## Daniellos_

Z innej beczki.... Na początku zakładałem montaż pompy ciepła. Później stwierdziłem, że zacznę od grzania prądem kotłem elektrycznym, bo koszt inwestycyjny żaden, a PC zawsze zdążę założyć. Mając na uwadze, że lubimy ciepło i obecnie w mieszkaniu mamy ok 23*, chciałbym chociaż w przybliżeniu określić jaki byłby czas zwrotu takiej inwestycji.

Używając strony Heatmaster oszacowałem koszt CO+CWU dla swojego domu.
Do wyliczenia kosztów koszt 35gr/kWh dla taryfy nocnej i 67gr/kWh dla dziennej (dzienna wyliczona z ostatniej faktury: cały rachunek podzielony przez ilość kWh). Jedyna pompa jaką biorę pod uwagę z uwagi na realny okres czasu zwrotu to Meeting MDS20D 7kW COP 4. Tak na prawdę to ta pompa dla B0W35 ma 5kW i COP 3 i taki przyjąłem do wyliczeń. 
Już jakiś czas temu zgłębiłem temat ogarnięcia PC z kolektorem poziomym "tymi ręcami". Wtedy zrobiłem kalkulacja kosztów. Część górnego źródła czyli rurki i rozdzielacz są już zakupione. Pozostały koszt czyli samą pompę, dolne źródło i resztę instalacji wyceniłem na 12tyś.

3050pln/rok - koszt grzania prądem w nocnej taryfie
1455pln/rok - koszt grzania pompą ciepła w taryfie dziennej - czas zwrotu 7,5 roku
1200pln/rok - koszt grzania pompą ciepła w taryfie nocnej - czas zwrotu 6,5 roku

Czyli wychodziłoby dość szybko.

Wiem, że sporo samorobów z bardziej zaawansowaną budową robiło podobne wyliczenia i chętnie poznałbym Wasze podejście do sprawy i ewentualne uwagi do moich wyliczeń.

Jeszcze jedno - jak to jest ze źródłem CO zadeklarowanym w projekcie? Czytam w wątku o ogrzewaniu COP=1, że jest problem żeby wg przepisów ogrzewać dom prądem. Zdaje się, że dom musi wtedy osiągnąć jakiś wymagany poziom współczynnika Ep? 
Ktoś coś podpowie/wyjaśni?

----------


## sebcioc55

Widzę że na piane idzie mega szybko, cokolwiek następnego będę murował to na pianę  :smile:  co do kominka to Ci nie powiem, ale popytaj wariata albo grend'a, ten drugi ostatnio zgłębiał ten temat chyba dośc mocno.
Natomiast ogrzewanie, to to co masz w projekcie to co innego niż rzeczywistość, ja mam w projekcie ogrzewanie gazowe, a gazu nie robiłem w ogóle. Stanęło na PC i niczego innego bym nie chciał. Meeting jest cienki, głośne to badziewie, sprawność 3.0 to też przy dobrym DZ i jakimś tam konkretnym gazie wewnatrz R****, nie wiem czy taką byś kupił. Nawet mam zdjęcie bebechów takiego meetinga, dał byś za to 6 tys. zł?? A to goła pompa, do tego pompki i cała reszta.



Dolne źródło poziome zrobisz sam i zamkniesz się w całości w 5k ze studzienką i rozdzielaczem. Potem samo podłączenie PC i reszty tez jest proste i jak znasz podstawy hydrauliki, gdzie ma być odpowietrzenie, gdzie zawór co i jak to taką PC tez podłączysz. Osobiście polecam polskie PC, jak będą w sprzedaży to możesz kupić taką jak ja mam (nie wiadomo kiedy to bedzie), albo jakąś ecopolu albo ecopower. Niestety w 12k się nie zmieścisz, chyba ze jestes pewien to zapodaj co za ile bo jestem ciekaw.
BTW wyliczenia co do zużycia to samo CO czy jest tam też CWU?

----------


## karster

> Natomiast ogrzewanie, to to co masz w projekcie to co innego niż rzeczywistość, ja mam w projekcie ogrzewanie gazowe, a gazu nie robiłem w ogóle.


Jesteś pewien? Nie kwestionuję tego bo nie wiem, natomiast mój kierbud =architekt adaptujący projekt, mówił, że staramy się (w sensie ja) o pozwolenie z ogrzewaniem na ekogroszek i że do odbioru budowy nie mogę tego zmieniać. Dopiero po odbiorze będę mógł formalnie zmienić źródło ogrzewania. Sam chciałbym wspomniany gaz (+ kominek w razie ruskie by się zbuntowali, nic do nich nie mam ale media robią swoje) lub właśnie pompa ale to już właśnie koszt na tą moją chałupę 30 a może więcej tys zł chociaż jak czytam Wasze opisy to może i mniej, tyle że wielu samorobów tutaj ma jakieś takie nisko energożerne domki. U mnie EP (czy jakoś tak) jest na poziomie 74  :sad: 




> Dolne źródło poziome zrobisz sam i zamkniesz się w całości w 5k ze studzienką i rozdzielaczem. P


Czy spotkałeś się ze stwierdzeniem, że najlepsze są odwierty (zdaje sie drogie, 10-15tys sztuka) bo gruntowy wymiennik po czasie wyziębia grunt i w skrajnych przypadkach ludzie usypują sobie hałdy piachu/ ziemi na działkach nad rurami od pompy?

----------


## sebcioc55

> ...... że do odbioru budowy nie mogę tego zmieniać. Dopiero po odbiorze będę mógł formalnie zmienić źródło ogrzewania......


a widziałeś kiedyś taki odbiór? Moim zdaniem przepisy są ok i trzeba robić lepiej niż gorzej, więc przejście na PC w żadnym przypadku nie pogorszy sprawy, co doe przejścia na gorsze to nie wiem, nie praktykowałem. Ale wiem że odbiór to ściema i każdy robi co chce.




> Czy spotkałeś się ze stwierdzeniem, że najlepsze są odwierty (zdaje sie drogie, 10-15tys sztuka) bo gruntowy wymiennik po czasie wyziębia grunt i w skrajnych przypadkach ludzie usypują sobie hałdy piachu/ ziemi na działkach nad rurami od pompy?


Wyziębia grunt? To chyba gdy ktoś zrobił dużo za mały wymiennik. Przy dobrze zaprojektowanym i zrobionym DZ na koniec sezonu nie zejdziesz z temp. zasilania poniżej zera. Jak dla mnie pionowy odwiert to niepotrzebny wydatek, no chyba że ktoś ma działkę 15m x 15m. Tam idą dwie rury obok siebie - zanim jedna się ogrzeje to druga ją w między czasie chłodzi, ja jakoś w to nie wierze. Jak tam coś się stanie albo zapcha to już nic nie zrobisz, a w takim poziomym to nawet szpadlem odkopiesz i naprawisz. Poziomy jest spoko bo tańszy, łatwiej się robi, regeneruje się latem, a jak jeszcze masz wilgotny/mokry grunt to warunki idealne. Poniżej koszty mojego DZ - mocno przewymiarowane bo szykowałem się na meetinga.

Wykonanie DZ	
rura PE40 450m	1521zł
glikol 60l	                1000zł
koparka 24h     	2100zł
rozdzielacz DZ	600zł


SUMA	                5221zł

----------


## Daniellos_

@Sebcio - te 12 tyś to liczyłem z meetingiem za 6tyś. Wszystko planuję robić sam. 
Jakie alternatywy? polskie PC to min 12 za samą jednostkę. Czy Ty nadal nie możesz mówić co masz i za ile? Skąd masz te info o meetingu? Ktoś gdzieś pisał na forum?

Apropos bebechów to chyba wszystkie wyglądają podobnie - w sporym pudle kompresor, wymiennik, zawór etc. Ogólnie jak zobaczysz to cała magia pryska  :smile:  za co to tyle pieniędzy drą...

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja jeszcze nic narazie nie bede reklamowal. 
Pytalem bo ciekaw jestem jak Ci wyszlo 12k. Bo moim zdaniem DZ, PC z pompkami i reszta kotlowni + zasobnik to nie ma szans zeby w 12k sie zmiescic.
Jezeli chodzi o meetinga to wiem troche z doswiadczenia troche od osob jeszcze bardziej doswiadczonych. On potrzebuje tez duzych przepływów zeby osiagnac jakas tam lepsza sprawnosc, a wiec i wiekszych przekroi rur i zaworow, a to kolejne pieniadze. Po za tym jest moim zdaniem zaglosny do domu parterowego, w piwnicy ok. Bedziesz musial go dodatkowo wyciszyc.
Bebechy faktycznie maja wszystkie takie same tylko niektore troche wiecej elektroniki i wygluszenia. Pomysl ze dajesz za taka PC 25k albo nawet 35k!!! Chore...

----------


## Daniellos_

> Pytalem bo ciekaw jestem jak Ci wyszlo 12k.


Liczyłem tak:
Meeting mds20D - 6250Zbiornik CWU 120l - 1100rura 32PE 3x200m - 1200koparka - 800etanol lub glikol propylenowy - 800pompy obiegowe OMIS 25-40/180 - 2002x rozdzielacz DIY - 2002x grupa bezpieczeństwa - 1502x zbiornik wyrównawczy - 200
RAZEM 10700 + ok 10% margines na nieprzewidziane




> Bedziesz musial go dodatkowo wyciszyc.


No jak widać jest tam sporo miejsca w środku na dodatkowe wygłuszenie. Najchętniej to porozmawiałbym z jakimś użytkownikiem tej pompy i o wszystko wypytał.




> zaglosny do domu parterowego


To czyjaś opinia czy wnioskujesz po danych katalogowych?

Pogoda dzisiaj była zacna. Przypomniało mi się, że mam maseczkę przeciwpyłową i podczas ostatniego dzisiaj cięcia ją założyłem. Nawet działa  :smile:  Można oddychac i dalej ciąć nawet jak już jest zapylone tak, że ledwo coś widać  :cool: 

A tu fotki z dzisiejszych  postępów:



Łatwo zauważyć przyrost, bo widać która warstwa nadal jest mokra po wczorajszym deszczu  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Liczyłem tak:
> Meeting mds20D - 6250Zbiornik CWU 120l - 1100rura 32PE 3x200m - 1200koparka - 800etanol lub glikol propylenowy - 800pompy obiegowe OMIS 25-40/180 - 2002x rozdzielacz DIY - 2002x grupa bezpieczeństwa - 1502x zbiornik wyrównawczy - 200
> RAZEM 10700 + ok 10% margines na nieprzewidziane
> 
> 
> No jak widać jest tam sporo miejsca w środku na dodatkowe wygłuszenie. Najchętniej to porozmawiałbym z jakimś użytkownikiem tej pompy i o wszystko wypytał.
> 
> 
> To czyjaś opinia czy wnioskujesz po danych katalogowych?


To moja opinia, miałem meetinga pare miesięcy. Widzę że w ogóle nie liczysz rur kolanek zaworów. Rozdzielacz za 200zł - też nie wiem czy się uda. Koparka to moim zdaniem 2x za mało, jaki ten wykop chcesz robić? Potrzebujesz 3 grupy bezpieczeństwa (DZ, GZ i CWU). Jeszcze brakuje zaworu trój drogowego. Mi się wydaję że 15k to minimum na ile możesz zejść. Jeszcze jakiś ciepłomierz by się przydał żeby zobaczyć czy ten meeting w ogóle będzie działał  :smile:

----------


## marcko

> Ja jeszcze nic narazie nie bede reklamowal. 
> ...


tak mnie zaciekawiłeś tym... liczę że dopóki skończę budowę to akurat może będziesz mógł już polecić oficjalnie  :big tongue:

----------


## Daniellos_

> To moja opinia, miałem meetinga pare miesięcy. Widzę że w ogóle nie liczysz rur kolanek zaworów. Rozdzielacz za 200zł - też nie wiem czy się uda. Koparka to moim zdaniem 2x za mało, jaki ten wykop chcesz robić? Potrzebujesz 3 grupy bezpieczeństwa (DZ, GZ i CWU). Jeszcze brakuje zaworu trój drogowego. Mi się wydaję że 15k to minimum na ile możesz zejść. Jeszcze jakiś ciepłomierz by się przydał żeby zobaczyć czy ten meeting w ogóle będzie działał


Może i wyszloby 13tyś. Musisz wiedzieć, że jestem oszczędny i niezły w znajdywaniu dobrych cen  :wink: 

Tak czy inaczej napisz proszę coś wiecej jak doszło do tego, że trafił do Ciebie meeting i dlaczego się z nim rozstaleś

----------


## aiki

poczytaj dziennik Sebcia. Tam wszystko jak na dłoni.

----------


## sebcioc55

> poczytaj dziennik Sebcia. Tam wszystko jak na dłoni.


o no właśnie  :smile:  ale może trochę zaspojleruje skoro i tak już się zrobił mały śmietnik, ale to chyba Cię interesuje więc jest na plus.
Na poczatku miał być u mnie gaz, bo miałem w bloku i nie było najgorzej. Ale z upływem czasu i kosztami jakie wyszły by u mnie przy gazie zacząłem szukać alternatywy - w większości na FM, najpierw duzy bufor i grzałki w II taryfie, potem trafiłem na dziennik gdzie była uzywana pompa z niemiec i reszta wszystko samoróbka, ceny były przystepne, tez zacząłem takiej pompy szukać na niemieckim ebayu. Wraz z tym jak robiłem u siebie co raz wiecej to tym samym moja pewność siebie wzrastała (teraz jestem w stanie zrobić wszystko, o ile mi się chce  :cool:  ), w końcu natrafiłem na ślady meetinga. Sprawność nie zabójcza, ale cena wtedy w okolicach 5k była bardzo atrakcyjna. Liczyłem podobnie jak Ty, że zrobie sam i tanio. Niestety nie mając doświadczenia później wychodzi ze to wcale nie tak mało wyjdze. Policz sobie wszystkie zawory i duze kolanka, trójniki i rury i wyjdzie 2k. Potem trafiłem na jednego z forumowiczów który miał meetinga, a że mieszka 40 min drogi ode mnie to się dogadaliśmy. 
Pompa którą teraz mam działa i jestem zadowolony, jeżeli pompa wejdzie na rynek i zostanie dokończone to co w niej jeszcze brakuje (grzeje CWU tylko do 30*, reszta recznie grzałką w buforze) i przejade na niej bezawaryjnie cały sezon to będe mógł powiedzieć coś wiecej, na razie jej ani jej twórcy nie polecę z czystym sumieniem.
Podsumowując, meeting jest dobry bo jest tani, działa to fakt, ale czy będziesz zadowolony? Wątpię.

----------


## Dawid314

Witam, gratuluje budowy i dziennika  :smile: . 
Mam pytanie odnosnie murowania - czy uzywasz tez piany Tytan do Silki (w aprobacie technicznej wyczytalem ze jest  do ceramiki i betonu komorkowego)? 
Co sie lepiej muruje Silke czy Solbet? Jak wyglada rownosc/dokladnosc Silki vs Solbet? Zaprawy wychodzi tyle samo na mkw?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Witam, gratuluje budowy i dziennika . 
> Mam pytanie odnosnie murowania - czy uzywasz tez piany Tytan do Silki (w aprobacie technicznej wyczytalem ze jest  do ceramiki i betonu komorkowego)? 
> Co sie lepiej muruje Silke czy Solbet? Jak wyglada rownosc/dokladnosc Silki vs Solbet? Zaprawy wychodzi tyle samo na mkw?


Dzięki.
Silkę też muruję na pianę. Nie zauwazyłem, żeby połączenie było słabsze niż w przypadku Solbetu. Jak źle przykleiłem 2 bloczki Silki i po 10 minutach chciałem odkleić to można zapomnieć. Waliłem gumowym młotkiem to cała ściana by się prędzej przewaliła. Taki minus piany. Jak przykleisz to po kwadransie zapomnij o korekcie. Pozostaje tylko wycinanie.

Muszę przyznać, ze Silka pod względem trzymania wymiarów prezentuje się lepiej od Solbetu. Może mieć wpływ wielkość bloczków, ale np przy Solbecie można bylo zauważyć, że postawione obok siebie dwa bloczki mają różnicę w wymiarze 1-1,5mm.

Z ilościa zużytej zaprawy to ciekawa sprawa. Kalkulator tytana wyliczył 20 puszek na mój dom. Nie pamietam czy wszystkie ściany czy tylko zewnętrzne. Kupiłem z zapasem 25 puszek, a do tej pory zużylem chyba 11. Wcześniej się spinalem i trzymałem puszkę w cieplej wodzie, ale odpuściłem. Wydajność i tak ponad normę, a sporo czasu na to poświęcałem. Może za cienkie warkocze kładę, choć staram sie robić wg instrukcji. Na pewno wyciskam z każdej puszki maxa. Nawet jak na koniec leci jak gil z nosa i położenie 60cm zajmuje z minutę ...nie odpuszczam  :smile: 

Prztestuj ten kalkulator. Moim zdaniem w praktyce na pewno nie wyjdzie drożej jak zaprawa z worka, a jest szybko, czystko i bez dźwigania.

----------


## Dawid314

Dzieki za szybka i obszerna odpowiedz  :smile: . Tez jestem przekonany do zaprawy z puszki. Kalkulator bede testowal  :smile: .

Na silke dajesz zaprawe tylko poziomo czy rowniez na pionowe scianki (w pioro-wpustyi)?

Na forum wyczytalem, ze wynajete ekipy murarskie wola murowac z betonu komorkowego bo lzejszy i pojedyncze bloczki sa wieksze, dzieki czemu szybciej sie muruje. Tez widzisz/odczuwasz taka roznice? Duzo wolniej i ciezej muruje sie z silki?

----------


## Daniellos_

Pianę daje też na powierzchnie pionowe. Chociaż nie tak dokladnie jak przyścianach zewntrznych, bo tam zależało mi na szczelności.

Nie wiem ile byłoby szybciej murująć z BK. Na pewno szybciej idzie jak bloczki mają wiekszy rozmiar, ale ciężko policzyć o ile. Ja wybrałem silikę na sciany wewnętrzne ze względu na lepszą izolację akustyczną i akumulację. Teraz nagrzana płyta i te ściany to już poważna masa. 

Przypomniał mi się wykres napreżeń płyty, który miałem w projekcie. Widać tam było, że płyta nanjbardziej jest obciążona na krawędzi ścianami zewnetrznymi, co powoduje, ze na środku płyta lekko się wybrzusza. Teraz myślę, że masa silki mocno ostudzi jej zapędy w tym kierunku  :smile: 

Poniżej fotka z wczoraj:

----------


## Daniellos_

> poczytaj dziennik Sebcia. Tam wszystko jak na dłoni.


Przeszukałem i nie znalazłem. Tzn znalazłem tylko info, że meeting był tymczasowo i w związku z tym Sebcio za bardzo się nim nie interesował. Jedyna opinia to, że nie jest cichy i grzeje. Jednak odczułem, że już samo podejście do chińczyka jest od początku scpetyczne  :wink: 

Sebcio?  :stir the pot:

----------


## aiki

Szukałeś a nie czytałeś. Sebciowi chyba ktoś z forum robił PC.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Szukałeś a nie czytałeś....


Po czym wnosisz?




> ...Sebciowi chyba ktoś z forum robił PC.


Dokładnie to jbloch.

Napisał trochę TU i TU.

----------


## sebcioc55

Czuję się wywołany do odpowiedzi, ale nie wiem na co mam odpowiedzieć  :wink: 
meeting jest dobry bo jest tani, jest głośny i serio mówię nie nadaje się do domu parterowego do grzania w nocy, w tle dziennego hałasu może zginie, ale w nocy zdecydowanie nie. Po drugie wg doświadczonych osób potrzebuje większego  DZ i duzych przepływów, a to nie zawsze jest do osiągnięcia przy rozsądnej wielkości pompkach obiegowych. Z tego co wiem to meetinga użytkuje tomdts, ktoś trzeci mu robił i chyba jest zadowolony. Nie jestem w stanie powiedzieć nic o wydajności meetinga bo nie miałem wtedy ciepłomierza. Mogę za to powiedzieć że był z stanie puścić na podłoge wodę o temp 35* przy powrocie 30*. Ktoś na forum kiedyś pisał że jego PC nie była w stanie tak podnieść temperatury w podłodze w rozsądnym czasie.
Co jeszcze chciał byś wiedzieć?
Jak zrobisz całą instalację i meeting okaże się lipą to zawsze sprzedasz go trochę taniej komuś mniej wymagajacemu i kupisz coś innego, więc tragedii nie będzie. Ja go od samego poczatku miałem tylko na chwile, ale mnie nie zachwycił i cieszę się że mam co innego.

----------


## grend

Jak będziesz miał wiazary i cały czas myslisz o rąbku to skontroluj aby były idealnie proste - na to dajesz OSB i ja bym dał listwy drewniane w miejscu przybicia rąbka a na reszcie makaron - to powinno dać finalnie perfekcyjny dach i czasowo rewelacja. To jest mój wymysł wiec skonsultuj jeszcze to najlepiej u Andrzeja Wilhelmi

Ja niestety swojego czasu nie wiedziałem ze jest coś takiego jak elektryczny strug i teraz musze wszytko prostowac łatami a to czas i bezsensowny wydatek  - z 1,5 tygodnia.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Jak będziesz miał wiazary i cały czas myslisz o rąbku to skontroluj aby były idealnie proste - na to dajesz OSB i ja bym dał listwy drewniane w miejscu przybicia rąbka a na reszcie makaron - to powinno dać finalnie perfekcyjny dach i czasowo rewelacja. To jest mój wymysł wiec skonsultuj jeszcze to najlepiej u Andrzeja Wilhelmi
> 
> Ja niestety swojego czasu nie wiedziałem ze jest coś takiego jak elektryczny strug i teraz musze wszytko prostowac łatami a to czas i bezsensowny wydatek  - z 1,5 tygodnia.


Mój projekt wiązarów przewiduje grubość tarcicy 45mm. Tak samo wyglądały oferty na wiązary prefabrykowane. Jednak jak pojechałem zamówić drewno do gościa , ktorego poleciły mi trzy osoby, to powiedział że z takich zapałek to on w życiu by dach nie zrobił. Pierwotnie planowałem blachę na rąbek, ale po przeczytaniu na forum, że lubi falować i nie wygląda estetycznie zminiłem plany i chciałem dachówkę cementową lub ceramiczną. Generalnie po rozmowie z fachowcem trochę mnie naszły wątpliwości. Wracam chyba do koncepcji blachy... :S

Przeczytałem instrukcje montażu blachy na rąbek wszystkich producentów jakich znalazłem. Płyty czy deskowania nie chciałbym robić ze względu na koszty. Zdecydowałem się dać jednak bardzo gęsto łaty - co 20cm.  Doinwestowałem jeszcze i zamówiłem tarcicę 60mm. Może ten fachman to przedstawiciel starej szkoły i ma awers do nowych technologii, obliczeń wykonanych przez komputer etc... A może jednak ma trochę racji. Grubszy przekrój nie zawadzi. Majątek to też nie jest i dużo więcej zaoszczędzone na robociźnie.

----------


## grend

ja widziałem 2 zrobione dobrze nie pofalowane dachy i z 15 "pogniecionych". Tak ze można  :big grin: .

Jak chcesz w ten sposób to kup łaty z drewna "zimowego" bo wtedy nie są tak napite wodą i nie bedzie tak pracowac. Ja tez robię łaty co 20 cm. Notabene usłyszałem taka opinie w hurtowni że blache trzeba robic koniecznie w wyższych temperaturach bo wtedy blacha jest "rozspreżona" - nie wiem jak do tego się ustosunkować... Jakaś instrukcja była lepsza od blach pruszyński ?

no ale w tym momencie i tak musisz dać membrane - bierzesz to pod uwage ?

----------


## Daniellos_

> ...
> 
> Jak chcesz w ten sposób to kup łaty z drewna "zimowego" bo wtedy nie są tak napite wodą i nie bedzie tak pracowac.... Jakaś instrukcja była lepsza od blach pruszyński ?
> 
> no ale w tym momencie i tak musisz dać membrane - bierzesz to pod uwage ?


Drewno ma przyjechać jutro czyli zimowe. O tym też mi powiedział dostawca.

Instrukcja pruszyńskiego wg mnie najlepsza. Głównie dlatego, że są real fotki, a jak wiadomo zdjęcie warte tysiąca słow  :smile: 

Tak, liczę membranę. planuję wziąść jakąś tanią, ale dość grubą. Np strotex 135g za 2,15 m2 lub deko droższe Fakro.

Nie prowadzisz dziennika? Jaki robisz projekt?

----------


## grend

> Drewno ma przyjechać jutro czyli zimowe. O tym też mi powiedział dostawca.
> 
> Instrukcja pruszyńskiego wg mnie najlepsza. Głównie dlatego, że są real fotki, a jak wiadomo zdjęcie warte tysiąca słow 
> 
> Tak, liczę membranę. planuję wziąść jakąś tanią, ale dość grubą. Np strotex 135g za 2,15 m2 lub deko droższe Fakro.
> 
> *Nie prowadzisz dziennika? Jaki robisz projekt?*


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  niexle mnie rosmieszyłeś. Juz ci pisałem samorobie żebyś pisał u samoroba

... w sumie bedziesz musiał jeszcze dac kontrłatę do wentylacji połaci - czyli pojedziesz tradycyjnie...

----------


## uciu

> Drewno ma przyjechać jutro czyli zimowe. O tym też mi powiedział dostawca.
> 
> Instrukcja pruszyńskiego wg mnie najlepsza. Głównie dlatego, że są real fotki, a jak wiadomo zdjęcie warte tysiąca słow 
> 
> Tak, liczę membranę. planuję wziąść jakąś tanią, ale dość grubą. Np strotex 135g za 2,15 m2 lub deko droższe Fakro.
> 
> Nie prowadzisz dziennika? Jaki robisz projekt?


ja planuje:
http://www.alphadam.com/alpharexxair.html

+ pełne deskowane - wyjdzie mi jakieś 9kubików calówek po 450zł :-/

----------


## grend

to jest tzw makaron i własnie tak drugi raz bym zrobił i w miejsca przybicia deski na grubosc makaronu. 

Oczywiscie te porównianie 2 dachów jest z duża doza marketingu

----------


## Daniellos_

> Juz ci pisałem samorobie żebyś pisał u samoroba


Nie wiem o co chodzi...

Obsadziłem 2 z 8 nadproży. Użyłem nadproży ceramicznych wienerberger po 18zł z LM. 
Takich:

Fotka z wczoraj:


Fotki z dzisiaj  :smile: 



Muszę przyznać, że z działówkami schodzi się dłużej niż przypuszczałem. Bloczków mam prawie 2 tysiące. Jest spor narożników, połączeń ścian itd. Na nadprożach będzie jeszcze trzeba ułożyć warstwe na zwykłej zaprawie. To wszystko jest czasochłonne. Sciany zwenętrzne wymurowałem w ok 6 dni jeśli dobrze pamiętam, a działowe to już drugi tydzień leci i jeszcze nie skończyłem.

Tu kolejny pomocnik samoroba zbudowany ze taniego statywu do aparatu, 4 lap led 8w 12v napędzanych akumulatorem z rozbitego auta:

----------


## Daniellos_

Dzisiaj dostawa tarcicy:


Najtańszą ofertę na wiązary prefabrykowane miałem na 12,5tyś z montażem. Powierzchnia dachu to około 150m2. Zobaczymy po całościowym podsumowaniu ile taniej wychodzi zrobienie wiązarów na budowie.

Trochę info o kontrukcji dachu - projekt przewiduje 16 wiązarów. Wymiary i łączenia płytek perforowanych widać tu:



Zamówiłem drewno na 17 wiązarów, żeby miec materiał na cały jeden wiązar w zapasie. Odstępstwo na jakie sobie pozwoliłem to dolny pas wiązarów będzie pojedyńczy element - nie będzie się łączył z 3 jak w projekcie.

Zamówiłem też deski doczołowe i na obróbkę pod rynną. Fachowiec powiedział, że nie mając okapu powinienem obrobić styro deskami i na nie dać papę, aby obok i pod rynną było śzczelnie i nie zaciekało pod izolację.
Dodatkowo:
murłata
8x12x452 - 6szt
kontrłaty
3x5 - 200mb 
łaty co 20cm
4x5 - 800mb        

Tarcica nie suszona, impregnowana ciśnieniowo za 770zł/m3. Za całość zapłąciłem 6240pln.
Do tego łączniki ciesielskie:
25kg - gwoździe anchor 4x40 - 225 zł
64x KP1 - 94,72 zł
32x PP4 (2pak) - łącznie 64szt - 54,4 zł
288x PP9 - 509,76 zł
96x PP12 - 229,44 zł
64x PP24 - 553,6 zł

Razem: 1666,92 zł - 3% rabatu = 1617 zł brutto

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajnie biało masz na chacie  :smile:  z działówkami idzie wolniej bo mniejsze bloczki i więcej dłubaniny. Zmierz wysokość nadproży 3x, bo teraz to pikuś je podnieść albo obniżyć. Zrób otwór od gotowej podłogi na 210 cm, dla zdecydowanej większości drzwi to dobry wymiar.
Fajnie że chcesz robić wiązary sam, ale tak teraz zimą może byc ciężko, jak je będziesz wrzucał na górę? dźwigiem? Po rozmowach z paroma wykoanwcami zazwyczaj firmy za montaż takiego dachu biorą 4-5k w tym dźwig. Powiem Ci że i tak miałeś dobrą cenę na te wiązary i ja bym je brał, do końca roku już być pewnie przykrył cały dach. Tak czy siak fajnie że robisz sam, będzie porównanie bo ja na garaż też chciałem robić sam.

----------


## karster

Bez prądu taka lqmpa to swietna rzecz. Ja kam lample led 30W, taki halogen ale padla w nim kiedyś przetwornica/ zasilacz s 230V wiec ją przerobiłem na napiecie od 7 do 31V mam stare akucodclaptopa, ups'a oraz rowniez lion od kosiarki samojezdnej 25V 7ah  :smile:  jest trochę stary wiec max 4h działa na jim lampa ale to i tak super jak wszystko za free.

Bardzo podoba mi sie eoewacja domkucw tle, strzelibys dla mnie jakąś fotke z zoomem? Zonie tez sie ta kolorystyka podoba wiec fotka by sie przydala.


A co do dzialówek, nie jest po prostu ciężej ich robic? Niekiedy z samym ssnurkiem wiecej roboty jest

----------


## Daniellos_

> Fajnie biało masz na chacie  z działówkami idzie wolniej bo mniejsze bloczki i więcej dłubaniny. Zmierz wysokość nadproży 3x, bo teraz to pikuś je podnieść albo obniżyć. Zrób otwór od gotowej podłogi na 210 cm, dla zdecydowanej większości drzwi to dobry wymiar.
> Fajnie że chcesz robić wiązary sam, ale tak teraz zimą może byc ciężko, jak je będziesz wrzucał na górę? dźwigiem? Po rozmowach z paroma wykoanwcami zazwyczaj firmy za montaż takiego dachu biorą 4-5k w tym dźwig. Powiem Ci że i tak miałeś dobrą cenę na te wiązary i ja bym je brał, do końca roku już być pewnie przykrył cały dach. Tak czy siak fajnie że robisz sam, będzie porównanie bo ja na garaż też chciałem robić sam.


Nadproża zacząłem robić 210 od obecnej posadzki, czyli wyjdzie jakieś 208 od podłogi na gotowo. Dobrze?

Nawet gdyby teraz firma zamontowałaby prefabrykowane wiązary to teraz nikt nie przyszedłby robić pokrycia do końca roku bym dachu nie miał. No teraz już decyzje zapadły takie, a nie inne. Jak pogoda pozwoli to będę robił wiązary w tym roku. Jak nie to na wiosne. Montaż dźwigiem. No chyba, że wymyśle jakiś magiczny sposób na wciąganie na bloczkach lub wyciągu - do tego przydatne byłyby szczyty.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nadproża zacząłem robić 210 od obecnej posadzki, czyli wyjdzie jakieś 208 od podłogi na gotowo. Dobrze?
> 
> Nawet gdyby teraz firma zamontowałaby prefabrykowane wiązary to teraz nikt nie przyszedłby robić pokrycia do końca roku bym dachu nie miał. No teraz już decyzje zapadły takie, a nie inne. Jak pogoda pozwoli to będę robił wiązary w tym roku. Jak nie to na wiosne. Montaż dźwigiem. No chyba, że wymyśle jakiś magiczny sposób na wciąganie na bloczkach lub wyciągu - do tego przydatne byłyby szczyty.


208 to minimum, np moje drzwi mają 207cm, więc 208, które akurat też mam to min na 1cm pianki. Dlatego pisałem o 210cm, zawsze można wkleić regips żeby zaoszczędzić na piance  :wink:  drzwi i tak się trzymają głównie na pionowych częściach ościeżnicy, ale fajnie by było aby góra też była dobrze zrobiona. Teraz jak masz 208 to już nie zrobisz zadnych lepszych/bardziej wymyslnych drzwi. Jeżeli celujesz w standardowe to jest ok.
Jak nie masz szczytów to łatwiej się będzie montować. Jaką masz wilgotność tego drewna? Bo normalne wiązary z 18% wilgotności w takim wymiarze nie są ciężkie i w 3-4 osoby spokojnie można je wtachać na taki dom jak Twój. 

EDIT: przypomniało mi się że wziąłeś drewno 6cm więc już tak lekko nie będzie  :wink: 
BTW: nie dało by rade zrobić jakiegoś rusztowania np na jednym końcu domu i zbijać wiązary już na wieńcu? potem tylko transport na miejsce i postawienie do pionu, tak jeden po drugim i pewnie byś ogarnąl temat, zawsze łatwie wciągać mniejsze kawałki i je zbijać na górze niż cały wiązar no i odpada koszt dźwigu. Pomyśl może akurat.

----------


## uciu

sąsiad sam sobie składał więźbę ale tradycyjną ( sam = 1 osoba, pomocy nie chciał, ogólnie całą chałupe robi sam).
Wpierw mierzył, potem zbijał, skręcał i wycinał wszystko na trawie, małą wyciągarką przymocowaną do stropu wciągał wszystko do góry (nie miał szczytówek) po rampie z ze zbitych desek i ostatecznie przy pomocy małego lewarka mocował do murłat. Wpierw zrobił stelaż - klatke z płatwi i belek.

----------


## aiki

Koszt dźwigu u nas to ok 200 za godzinę. wciągnąć je na górę (niekoniecznie od razu montować) to myślę, że jakaś godzina.
Nie warto kombinować.

----------


## Daniellos_

Aiki zawsze w punkt. 




> nie dało by rade zrobić jakiegoś rusztowania np na jednym końcu domu i zbijać wiązary już na wieńcu?


To tez jest opcja jak już działówki będą dokończone.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Koszt dźwigu u nas to ok 200 za godzinę. wciągnąć je na górę (niekoniecznie od razu montować) to myślę, że jakaś godzina.
> Nie warto kombinować.


jesteś pewien że jeden gościu w godzinę to zrobi ? Moim zdaniem nie. Zejście na dół i zaczepienie kolejnego wiązara to też czas, a wiązarów jest 16. Jeżeli już dźwig to ustawiamy wiązary na gotowo do wcześniej z jednej strony przybitych do murłaty kątowników. Ogólnie taka robota w pojedynkę to słaby pomysł, lepiej dać komuś te 200 zł i oszczędzić na dźwigu. Najlepiej jeden na dole do zaczepiania wiązarów i nakierowania ich, dwóch na górze do mocowania. Wtedy godzina jest realna ale dla wprawnej ekipy, początkującym zejdzie trochę więcej. Dlatego pisałem o robieniu wiązarów już na górze jak będzie wyłącznie sam.

----------


## aiki

Tylko bogacz podczepiałby jeden wiązar.
Dajesz kilka na raz. Dźwig nawet taki mały podnosi kilka ton.

----------


## aiki

Jak będzie skręcał na górze to każdy wyjdzie inny i będą fale na dachu.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak będzie skręcał na górze to każdy wyjdzie inny i będą fale na dachu.


jakby zrobił sobie jakiś "szablon" to wszystkie były by takie same, z resztą myślałem że na dole też będzie robił od szablonu.

----------


## aiki

A jak u góry szablon zrobić.

----------


## sebcioc55

trochę na wieńcu, działówkach i trochę na rusztowaniu, wydaje mi się że dało by radę.

----------


## Daniellos_

Dokładnie tak.  Planowałem zbić pierwszy jako szablon, a potem przy kolejnych mocować kantówki ściskami do szablonu i docinać na wzór pierwszego.

Mam też sporo płyt OSB i jakbym robił wiązary w okresie ograniczonych opadów to mógłbym je porozkładać na działówkach. Po jednej stronie domu mam sporo mniejszych pomieszczeń to ścianki sa blisko siebie.

Ale może być tak, że zbije wszystkie na dole i po kilka sztuk jednocześnie wrzucę na górę dźwigiem. W godzinę się pewnie nie wyrobię, bo jak liczą tak jak koparki to doliczą czas dojazdu i powrotu.

Teraz to chciałbym, żeby pogoda na weekend dopisała to dokończyłbym działówki. Muszę też sprawdzić czy nie okaże się, że murłata jest na samym dole pod resztą dostarczonego drewna. Wtedy miałbym sporo roboty z dokopaniem się do niej.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja nie wiem jak wy sobie wyobrażacie kilka wiązarów na raz podnosić  :wink:  zaczepisz i w górę, ale co potem? rozczepisz to się rozjadą, a im więcej wiązarów tym ciężej to ogarnąć. Tym bardziej że nie ma szczytówek więc nie ma nawet o co oprzeć. Jak się postawi pierwsze dwa to trzeba je zbić i potem montować do nich kolejne. Rozumiem ze dalej rozważamy suytuację że będziesz sam w pojedynkę montował te wiązary?

----------


## Daniellos_

Raczej jakigoś pomocnika będę potrzebował. Wydawało mi się, że jak skręcę ze soba np 4 wiązary to taką paczkę wrzuciłbym na górę. Dalej kolejna paczka 4szt na góre i przykręcić do tych już tam się znajdujących. Jak wszystkie bedą na górze to odczepiać po jednej sztuce i montować na właściwym miejscu. Tylko jak pilnować, żeby taki wiązar przesuwany na właściwe już miejsce się nie przewrócił. Może takie podpory z długich desek przykręcone z obu stron i oparte o podłogę. Kolejna osoba musiałaby ich pilnować i przesuwać miejsce podparcia równoczesnie z przesuwaniem całego wiązara..
Teraz tak myślę, że łatwiej byłoby gdyby szczyty były wcześniej wymurowane.

Ogolnie jak widać idea montowania ich bez użycia dźwigu do każdej sztuki jest dość skomplikowana.

----------


## aiki

Szczyt bez wieńca na nim zrobiłby bam razem z wiązarami.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

> Teraz tak myślę, że łatwiej byłoby gdyby szczyty były wcześniej wymurowane.


A dlaczego chcesz je murować? będziesz musiał ociepłać od zewnątrz i wewnątrz, skoro i tak sam będziesz robił wierzbę to może zrób ściany szczytowe z OSB i jeden (w sumie 2) mostek termiczny z głowy

----------


## Daniellos_

> Szczyt bez wieńca na nim zrobiłby bam razem z wiązarami.


Aiki - jak byś zrobił ??  :smile: 




> A dlaczego chcesz je murować?


W zasadzie chyba nie mam argumentów za  :smile:  Tak było w projekcie. I tam było to uzasadnione, bo pierwotnie te szczyty były jeszcze a takimi a'le ogniomurkami wystającymi. Adaptując projekt zrezygnowałem z nich. Nie chciałbym też, aby w przypadku łączenia dwóch różnych materiałów ściany bloczków i drewnianej konstrukcji szkieletowej pojawiały się jakieś pękniecia. Na pewno nie murowałbym szczytów gdybym wizualnie chciał je odciąc od reszty budynku.

Murowane szczyty to też większy koszt, bo trzeba je izolować z obu stron.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Dajesz na OSB styropian i nic nie będzie pękać, nawet nie będzie widać.

U mnie tak ma być. Wykonawca tak mi zaproponował i po poczytaniu forum faktycznie ma to sens

edit: biały styropian, tańszy

----------


## sebcioc55

> Szczyt bez wieńca na nim zrobiłby bam razem z wiązarami.


nie prawda, jak oprzesz 1-2 sztuki bardzo blisko wiązara prawie pionowo to nic się nie przewróci, też miałem takie wątpliwości ale u mnie szczyty ani drgnęły. Bardziej wiatr w nie pcha niż takie tam wiązary opierające się. Moim zdaniem najprościej będzie robić na ziemi, potem po kolei na górę dźwigiem od jednej strony budynku, po drugiej stronie sznurek i do niego. Oczywiście wczesniej kątowniki wymierzone na murłacie i przybite po całości po 2 szt na wiązar. stawiasz wiązar i przybijasz 2 gwoździami do kątownika, ale wcześniej skręcasz krótkimi deskami pod skosem dwa wiązary ze sobą żeby stały same. Potem kolejne dwa kątowniki na wiązar i już robisz idealnie do sznurka dosuwasz wiązary i poziomujesz (ewentualne podkładki pomiędzy wiązar a murłatę wewnątrz kątowników), ale to trzeba mieć nierówny wieniec. No i tak jedziesz do końca, druga osoba do pomocy na drugą stronę domu i trzecia na ziemi do mocowania wiązarów. Albo niech dźwigowy je wiesza jak sie z nim dogadasz. Pójdzie parę stówek na dźwig, no ale chyba bez tego się nie obejdzie. Nawet jakbyś parę wciagał na raz to jak je przesuwać?? Trzeba conajmniej 3 osób po dwie na wieńcu i trzeca na środku do trzymania żeby sie wiązar nie przewrócił. Przemyśl to dobrze logistycznie a pojdzie gładko.

BTW: szczyty rób z OSB wysunięte po za mur jak pisza koledzy i do tego 5cm białego taniego styro. Taniej, szybciej, mniej dźwigania więc same plusy. Jak się boisz pękania to w grubszym fasadowym styro zrób frez na 20cm wysokości i grubość 5cm tak żeby wszedł z niego styro ze szczytu, sklej pianką i nie będzie pęknięć.

----------


## aiki

Sebcio wszystko ok ale poziomowanie bym zostawił na potem - na szybko sie dobrze nie zrobi.
Jakiś lewarek albo dźwignia z belki i można podnosić wiązar. 
Należy pamiętać aby krzyż z desek przybijać od dołu wiązarów tak aby przy ewentualnym deskowaniu czy czymkolwiek nie ruszać już tego.
Zresztą kolega zamówił materiał w grubości 6 cm i z tego chce wiązary robić.
Szwagier ma 7 cm tradycyjną więźbę i dachówkę ceramiczną na tym więc może należy takie coś przemyśleć?
Tradycyjną można samemu dłubać no i stryszek jakiś będzie.

----------


## Daniellos_

> ....szczyty rób z OSB wysunięte po za mur jak pisza koledzy i do tego 5cm białego taniego styro. Taniej, szybciej, mniej dźwigania więc same plusy.....


Już mam kupione bloczki na szczyty, a OSB i drewno na szkielet musiałbym kupić... :/

----------


## sebcioc55

> Już mam kupione bloczki na szczyty, a OSB i drewno na szkielet musiałbym kupić... :/


bloczki pewnie można oddać, serio przemyśl to bo to droga impreza, ja drugi raz nie robiłbym murowanych. Niedosyć że trzeba się natargać bloczków na górę to jeszcze trzeba od środka zaizolować i od zewnatrz co najmniej taką samą grubością jak fasade - nazbiera się pare zł i dodatkowej robocizny.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

> bloczki pewnie można oddać, serio przemyśl to bo to droga impreza, ja drugi raz nie robiłbym murowanych. Niedosyć że trzeba się natargać bloczków na górę to jeszcze trzeba od środka zaizolować i od zewnatrz co najmniej taką samą grubością jak fasade - nazbiera się pare zł i dodatkowej robocizny.


I nacinać bloczki pod kątem, równolegle do krokwi tak by zostało przynajmniej 20cm i na to też styropian. Kupa roboty jednym słowem

----------


## uciu

*Daniellos* jakie Ci wyszły maxymalnie obciążenia na płycie, że dawałeś EPS200?

----------


## Daniellos_

> *Daniellos* jakie Ci wyszły maxymalnie obciążenia na płycie, że dawałeś EPS200?


Może coś tu wyczytasz:



Projekt dopuszczał EPS150. U mnie głównie "lekkie" technologie - nośne z BK, wiązary i brak ciężkiego stropu.

----------


## _arek_

U mnie miały być też szczytówki murowane, teraz już wiem, że nie będzie :smile:  

Nie wiedziałem, że tak można robić, zawsze tylko murowane i murowane... dla mojej konstrukcji domu i badziewnym gruncie to bardzo na + z powodu mniejszych obciążeń płyty...  no i fakt łatwiejszego postawienia.

A tak nawiązując do tematu wiązarów, to jak powinno wyglądać ich prawidłowe "posadowienie" na wieńcu... ?? Chodzi mi o sposób montażu, czy łapiemy do deski, na poduszce betonowej, cegłowej czy może bez. Kilka różnych wersji widziałem - która poprawna ??

----------


## Daniellos_

> A tak nawiązując do tematu wiązarów, to jak powinno wyglądać ich prawidłowe "posadowienie" na wieńcu... ?? Chodzi mi o sposób montażu, czy łapiemy do deski, na poduszce betonowej, cegłowej czy może bez. Kilka różnych wersji widziałem - która poprawna ??


Ja widziałem dwa sposoby. Pierwszy bezpośrednio na wieńcu mocując o kotew U osadzonych wcześniej podczas jego zalewania. Drugi to klasycznie murłata na szpilkach gwintowanych i do niej wiązar montowany złączami kątowymi.


Update:
W piątek zakończyłem ściany działowe. Pewnie będę się powtarzał, ale zeszło się z tym sporo dłużej niż mi się pierwotnie wydawało. Na prawdę sporo...
Powierzchnia podobna jak ściany zewnętrzne, ale nakład pracy chyba 3 razy większy.
Mam już dość pianki, cięcia i pyłu. Poszło prawie 1500 bloczków (16 palet silki E12). Teraz już mogę powiedzieć, że nie wydaje mi się, żeby lepiej trzymała wymiar od Solbetu. Bloczki są połowę mniejsze i na pierwszy rzut oka trudniej jest wyłapać niedoskonałości pojedynczej sztuki, ale po wypoziomowaniu jednej warstwy i ułożeniu dwóch kolejnych ściana ucieka od pionu. Niestety nie jest już tak łatwo wyrównać jak w przypadku betonu komórkowego. 

Tu kilka fotek:






Teraz pro tip dla samorobów używających pistoletu z pianą: 
Na początku pracy z pełną puszką praca, gdy pianę kładzie się wysoko, nie jest wygodna. Podczas pracy puszka jest coraz lżejsza i powoli zmienia się jej środek ciężkości. Jest to irytujące bo odstawiając puszkę po każdej aplikacji trzeba uważać, aby nie spadła z dużej wysokości. Mi pistolet z puszką spadł kilka razy. Za którymś razem gdy ułamało się gniazdo puszki i cała jej zawartość się uzewnętrzniła postanowiłem przywiązać do pistoletu pętle ze sznurka i przewiesić ją jak pasek od torby. Sznurek musi być dość długi, aby pozwalał na swobodne operowanie pistoletem. Inna zaleta jest taka, że ma się wtedy pistolet zawsze pod ręką i nie trzeba się za nim co chwilę rozglądać.

Teraz używam trzeciego pistoletu. Moje uwagi: może być tani byle miał metalowy korpus, przynajmniej cześć do którego mocowana jest lufa. Teraz mam taki z allegro za 17zł:


Miałem też taki den braven za 65zł z LM - nie polecam:


Czyszczenie pistoletu też olewam. Po robocie zostawiam piane na pistolecie. Na drugi dzień obskrobuję zaschniętą pianę i jadę dalej. Inaczej pewnie wydałbym na czyścik drugie tyle co na pianę. Warto kupić jeden czyścik i mieć w pogotowiu.

Jeszcze podsumowując na blisko 1500 bloczków silki zużyłem ponad jedną tarczę diamentową z LM za 37zł (druga z Alle za 23zł już założona na szlifierę i też trochę popracowała) oraz 11 puszek piany tytan.

Kolejna uwaga: pierwsza warstwa poziomowana zaprawę i zaczynając murować prostopadle do ściany zewnętrznej dochodzi tam ok 1cm na zaprawę. Przy kolejnej warstwie nie warto pilnować pokrycia wydrążonych w silce otworów tylko zacząć od ściany nośnej połówką. Powodem jest fakt, iż nawet puszczając kabel do gniazdka od góry nie będziecie robić puszki poniżej 20cm od posadzki. Ja w jednej ścianie tak zrobiłem i w drugiej warstwie zacząłem od większej połówki. Później w każdej co drugiej warstwie musiałem zamiast klasycznej połówki musiałem docinać taką "powiększoną" połówkę.
nie wiem czy udało mi się to sensownie wyjaśnić  :Confused: 

AAA i jeszcze ważne. Zamówcie jedną paletę połówek. Zaoszczędzicie sobie sporo cięcia. Mądry samorób po szkodzie  :smile:

----------


## grend

Do poziomowania cegieł kupujesz kliniki do płytek. Sprawdzały się przy kleju. 
Kupowanie połowek to standard  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Zwróćcie jeszcze uwagę, że silka podciąga wodę tylko w pierwszej warstwie. Nawet taka minimalna szczelina pomiędzy bloczkami jaka jest w przypadku klejenia na pianę wystarczy, aby wilgoć nie przeszła na kolejny bloczek. W przeciwieństwie do betonu komórkowego, gdzie stawiając w kałuży kilka suchych bloczków, po kilku godzinach wszystkie są wilgotne.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jeszcze podsumowanie kosztów ścian działowych:
Zaprawa murarska w pianie (10 puszek)	300Zaprawa murarska (12 worków)                      102Wzmocnienia łączeń ścian	                         24Silka E12 (16 palet)	                                       3790Nadproża ceramiczne (8szt)	                       140Zwrot kaucji za palety	                                     - 165


*Razem: 4191 pln*  
Zostało mi niecałe pół palety bloczków czyli wychodziłoby ok 45zł/m2 ściany.

----------


## grend

Widzę że inspirację na dach na rąbek masz po drugiej strony ulicy...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Też bym teraz działówki robił z silikatów. Ale na szczęście nie ma tragedii. Fajny etap te ściany, dużo widać. Tylko, czy nie lepiej byłoby pod dachem?

----------


## kaszpir007

Mi budują dom typu "stodoła" według projektu Ekonomiczny 2.

U mnie było bardzo cieżko z wyborem projektu , bo ułożenie względem słońca niezbyt ciekawe i większość projektów musiałem odrzucić bo zależało mi na tym aby wszystkie sypialnie były na południe aby jak najdłużej cieszyć sie słońcem  :smile: 

I Ekonomiczny był tym co chciałem a dodatkowo miał w salonie wysoki sufit bez widocznej więźby dachowej ...

Ale coś za coś ...

U Ciebie widzę że mimo że budowałeś z gazobetonu to nie ma żadncyh słupów żelbetonowych (u mnie chyba 8 i to tak po lekkiej modyfikacj) , mnóstwo ścian konstrukcyjnych a projektant "zaszalał" i wszystko dał z silikatu 25cm  :smile: 

To niestety powoduje że idzie mnóstwo stali , betonu a i samym bloczków mnóstwo ...

Murarze u mnie mają do wymuroania ponad 4300 bloczków , a dom nie dużo większy od Twojego  :smile: 

Robota idzie Ci świetnie. 
Przeglądam z ciekawości Twój dziennik i patrzą jakie postępy ...

U mnie budowa płyty fundamentowej trwała niecały tydzień i 6 grudnia była wylana , ale u mnie robi 6 ludzi z całym własnym parkiem maszynowym ...
Murarze u mnie posmutnieli jak zobaczyli że na budowę przyjechały 3 załadowane Tiry z bloczkami , razem 48 palet a i tak dzięki zmianie silikatu z 24cm na 18cm zmiejszyłem ilośc palet o 11 sztuk ...
Myśleli że będzie gazobeton a tutaj klops  :smile: 

Te nadproża jakie stosujesz do ścianek działowych to sa wytrzymałe ?
Pytam bo w betoniarni mają w ofercie nadroża o długości 120cm , o szerokości 12cm i grubości 4cm ale to chyba zbyt "delikatne" , są niby do ścian działowych , ale ta grubośc mnie przeraża. Inna hurtownia ma jakieś "pancerne" z betonu chyba 10cm  :wink: 
Tyle że nie wiem czy taka pancernośc będzie ok.

U mnie oczekiwanie aż płyta lekko "dojrzeje" , jak pogoda będzie ok to przed świetami u mnie ruszają mury ...

Zazdroszczę postępów prac ...

----------


## Daniellos_

> ... Fajny etap te ściany, dużo widać. Tylko, czy nie lepiej byłoby pod dachem?


Pewnie, że lepiej, ale trochę zaspałem z zamówieniem drewna i w oczekiwaniu na dostawę popełniłem te działówki.
Weekend deszczowy, ale pierwsze cięcia ukośnica wykonane. Niestety z powodu deszczu nie wbiłem nawet jednego gwoździa...

@Kaszpir - jak może widziałeś w pierwszym poście ja tez się inspiorowałem Ekonomicznym. Nie pasował mi jedynie rozkład pomieszczeń i dlatego wylądowałem ze zmodyfikowanym Z258, ale docelowo chciałbym, aby gotowy dom wyglądał wizualnie tak jak te Ekonomiczne projekty.
Też mi się bardzo podobał wysoki sufit, ale małżowina nie chce to ja się mocno nie upieram - będzie taniej ogrzać  :smile: 

Z nadprożami wiele się nie zastanawiałem. Nie wyglądają super solidnie, ale takie stosują do ceramiki, a pustaki ceramiczne nie są dużo lżejsze od silikatu.
Jak weźniesz te z betoniarni 12cm to będzie ok. Moje mają 11,5cm i to forma ceramiczna zalana betonem, czyli konstrukcyjnie dużo słabsze niż całe betonowe.
Nad nadprożami mam 3 warstwy silikatów czyli około 80kg + moje 75kg jak na nich stanę i wytrzymują.




> Zazdroszczę postępów prac ...


Jak masz ekipę to szybko przegonisz. Zobacz na przykładzie płyty - ja robiłem 2 miesiące, a u Ciebie tydzień.

----------


## karster

A czy te nadproża to się przypadkiem kładzie po dwa? Nie na płasko a na pionowo?

----------


## marcko

> ...
> 
> 
> AAA i jeszcze ważne. Zamówcie jedną paletę połówek. Zaoszczędzicie sobie sporo cięcia. Mądry samorób po szkodzie


jak się nie mylę budowałeś z silki  - no i teraz pytanie (bo w katalogu nie znalazłem) Silka chyba nie ma połówek 12 cm?
1/2 E zaczyna się od 15 cm w górę.

----------


## Daniellos_

> A czy te nadproża to się przypadkiem kładzie po dwa? Nie na płasko a na pionowo?


Widziałem że na nośnych ścianach kładą pionowo, ale tam jest wymagana duża nośność. Na działowych to nawet jakbym chciał na pionowo to wyszłoby łącznie 14cm szerokości...

----------


## Daniellos_

A tymczasem na budowie... wykorzystując dwa dni z temperaturą na plusie:

----------


## sebcioc55

A jednak na ziemi  :smile:  takie grube wiązary pewnie ważą z milion ton, no i jeszcze pewnie nie takie suche jak z fabryki. Radzisz sobie samemu żeby taki zbity wiązar podnieść i postawić pod ścianą? BTW rozumiem że te płytki przybijasz wszystkimi gwoździami? Płytki wg projektu? Przydało by się coś do wbijania tych gwoździ, pewnie wbijasz jakieś piątki, rozejrzyj się za czymś tanim pneumatycznym.

----------


## e_gregor

Sam składasz wiązary? Jak dużo one ważą? Będzie szansa wtargać to na górę bez dźwigu? Jakiego przekroju są elementy wiazarów i jaka całkowita rozpiętość?

Sam zaczynam sie skłaniać w kierunku zrobienia wiazarów samemu i zamontowania ich samemu. Moja koncepcja to oprzeć o ściane szczytową belki robiące za pochylnię po której wciągałbym wiązary przy użyciu dwóch takich przyrządów:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Sam składasz wiązary? Jak dużo one ważą? Będzie szansa wtargać to na górę bez dźwigu? Jakiego przekroju są elementy wiazarów i jaka całkowita rozpiętość?
> 
> Sam zaczynam sie skłaniać w kierunku zrobienia wiazarów samemu i zamontowania ich samemu.....


Belki krokwiowe to 520x17x6, dolna belka to 852cmx15x6. Cały wiązar to już spory ciężar. Szczególnie te zbite z tarcicy leżacej na wierzchu (mokrej po ostatnim deszczu). Ciężko jest go postawić samemu. Jeśli podnieść to tylko z jednej strony opierając na barku. Nie było opcji wciągać belki na górę i tam zbijać - robię po połdniu jak już jest ciemno. Zbiłem pierwszy i służy jako wzornik. Zbiłem drugi i teraz pomyślałem, że najszybciej będzie wyciąć teraz belki pod wymiar poszczególnych elementów i używać ich jako wzorniki. Wykorzystując je ciąć meriał na kilka następnych i je zbijać. Znów wyciąć matriał na kilka następnych itd. Wycinając i zbijając po jednym wiązarze za dużo czasu traci się na pomiary i latanie z maszyną z jednego miejsca cięcia do drugiego.
Wiązary DIY - pozostało jeszcze 15szt. Teraz schodzi mi około 3h na zbicie jednego.

Rozważałem wiele koncepcji wciągania wiązarów na górę. M.in. i takie wyciagarki. Jednak im dłużej myślę na tą koncepcją tym bliżej jestem opcji zainwestowania w dźwig. Myślę, że w 1000pln się zamknę.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zbijam wizary. Zastanawaia mnie jedna sprawa. Gdy mam wybrzuszoną belkę krokwiową to układać ją brzuchwem do wierzchu i poźniej wyrównać np strugiem? Czy brzuchem do wewnątrz i póżniej pod kontrłaty dawać podkładki? Z czym będzie mniej roboty?

Druga sprawa. Postanowlilem już nie murować szczytów. Dam na wiązar OSB i na to styro. Jest jedno ale... Murłatę mam 12x8. Trochę za słaba żeby dźwignęła ciężar wiązara wysuniętego poza obrys budynku. Jeśli postawie skrajne wiazary z na brzegu wieńca przybiję osb, to będę musiał dać prawie 25cm styro, żeby zlicować z tym na ścianie. Przyszło mi jeszcze do głowy, że do wizara mógłbym przybić pionowe deski i dopiero do nich montować płytę. Znów pytanie czy taniej grubsze styro czy cieńsze + stelaż z desek? Samo styro na pewno mniej roboty. Można dać najtansze imzawsze to lepsza izolacja gdybym na poddaszu chciał sobie jakąś kanciapę do majsterkowania robić.

----------


## hektor80

wydaje mi się że koszt dodatkowych cm na szczyt będzie niewielki... dość prosto to policzyć....

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

fajnie że robisz jednak z OSB, ja bym dał styropian (może na kołki - do przemyślenia)

----------


## sebcioc55

> fajnie że robisz jednak z OSB, ja bym dał styropian (może na kołki - do przemyślenia)


Jak kołki do osb? 
Kup styropian 044 i bedzie tanio i najmniej roboty. Taki styro kosztuje 110 zl/m^3, szczyty masz pewnie ze 30m^2 wiec taki styro to koszt 825zl. Policz sobie deski. Moze jednak bedzie taniej jak dasz 5cm styro. Ja tez mam na szczycie 25cm tylko ze niestety na murowanym :/ poczytaj tez o przygotowaniu plyt osb przed przyklejaniem styropianu, bo same plyty sa troche "tluste".

----------


## aiki

> Jak kołki do osb?


Kupujesz same talerzyki i długie wkręty do drewna.

----------


## Daniellos_

Trzeba kołkować w parterówce? Jako fan piany planowałem kleić na pianę do OSB.

A ktoś podpowie jak z tymi krokwiami? bruchem do góry i strugać czy brzuchem do dołu i równać podkładkami przy łaceniu?
Ktoś już chyba pisał, że podkładki robił, bo nie pomyślał, żeby strugać... może grend?

----------


## aiki

Jak masz dużo czasu i chęci to strugaj. I tak się pokręci wszystko bo suche nie jest.
Podkładki dajesz w ostatecznej fazie przed równaniem więc chyba dokładniej. I szybciej.
Podkładki z jakiejś sklejki najlepiej impregnowanej i na szerokość krokwi.

----------


## aiki

> Trzeba kołkować w parterówce? Jako fan piany planowałem kleić na pianę do OSB.


Nie wiem jak trzyma styro do OSB. Co w przypadku jakiejś wilgoci na OSB.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Trzeba kołkować w parterówce? Jako fan piany planowałem kleić na pianę do OSB.
> 
> A ktoś podpowie jak z tymi krokwiami? bruchem do góry i strugać czy brzuchem do dołu i równać podkładkami przy łaceniu?
> Ktoś już chyba pisał, że podkładki robił, bo nie pomyślał, żeby strugać... może grend?


Poprawnie było by brzuchem do góry  i również w tym przypadku można dać podkładki. Jeżeli niewielkie ugięcia próbowałbym naciągać pasami przed biciem płytek........

Kleiłem styro na pianę do osb i dawałem śruby z podkładką odciętą ze standardowego kołka, na razie trzyma......

----------


## sebcioc55

> Trzeba kołkować w parterówce? Jako fan piany planowałem kleić na pianę do OSB.
> 
> A ktoś podpowie jak z tymi krokwiami? bruchem do góry i strugać czy brzuchem do dołu i równać podkładkami przy łaceniu?
> Ktoś już chyba pisał, że podkładki robił, bo nie pomyślał, żeby strugać... może grend?


Oczywiscie ze piana ten styro tylko powierzchnie trzeba przygotowac, wiem ze trzeba ale nie wiem co. Chyba kiedys cos GkITD opowiadal. A z tymi brzuchami to ogolnie jest chyba taka zasada ze brxuchem do gory, bo w gore juz wiecej nie pojdzie a w dol pod ciezarem zawsze moze. Musial bys jakiegos dekarza zapytac.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Napisałem o kołkach do przemyślenia gdyby wyszło że musisz tam dać więcej niż 20cm styropianu, do tego jeszcze OSB.

Jak będzie 20cm w 2 warstwach na zakładkę to pewnie można kleić i nie odleci

tak tylko teoretyzuję

----------


## marcko

Hej,
chciałem Cię zaczepić znowu o PC - na czym stanęło? tak jak pisałeś coś sam zechcesz taniego złożyć z poziomym kolektorem czy może jakaś zmiana planów?
ja rozważam mocno teraz źródło bo nie chcę budować kominów i później zmieniać, ale wyceny 30 tys w górę mnie trochę odstraszyły :/

----------


## Daniellos_

> Hej,
> chciałem Cię zaczepić znowu o PC - na czym stanęło? tak jak pisałeś coś sam zechcesz taniego złożyć z poziomym kolektorem czy może jakaś zmiana planów?
> ja rozważam mocno teraz źródło bo nie chcę budować kominów i później zmieniać, ale wyceny 30 tys w górę mnie trochę odstraszyły :/


 Ta kwestia jest nadal otwarta. Chyba jednak zacznę od grzania kotłem elektrycznym w drugiej tarfyfie. Zdecydowałem z tego powodu zwikszyc izolację ścian z 20 na 25cm. Koszt tej operacji to tylko tysiąc z górką i myśle, że warto.

Udało mi się skontaktowac też z forumowiczem Tomdts, który jest użytkownikiem PC meeting. Nie narzekał i jeśli grzanie prądem bedzie słabo wychodzić to pewnie wybiore gruntowego meetinga 7kw. Aczkolwiek trzeba mieć na uwadze, że inwestycja finansowana z kredytu w rzeczywistości zwraca się prawie dwa razy dłużej.

PS jutro kończę zbijać wiązary, biorę się za murłatę i w piątek mam nadzieję wrzucić cały drzewostan na górę  :smile:  Oby jakiś pan dźwigowy pracował jeszcze w tym roku..

----------


## michalck81

Ja mam ściany szczytowe z OSB i na to styropian dalmatyńczyk grubości 25cm klejony na piankę + wkręty ciesielskie z talerzykami od kołków, tyle, że ja kupiłem same talerzyki na allegro i nie musiałem się bawić z ich odcinaniem od kołków, jedynie musiałem rozwiercić w nich otwory bo były za małe na wkręty.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ta kwestia jest nadal otwarta. Chyba jednak zacznę od grzania kotłem elektrycznym w drugiej tarfyfie. *Zdecydowałem z tego powodu zwikszyc izolację ścian z 20 na 25cm*. Koszt tej operacji to tylko tysiąc z górką i myśle, że warto.


Czy aby na pewno warto? Liczyłeś to? Ja tak na szybko zmieniłem w swoim OZC grafit 031 z 20cm na 25cm - tak jak Ty chcesz. Zyskałem 2,5 kWh/ (m^2*rok) co daje rocznie oszczędność na poziomie 260 kWh. Prosto licząc 30gr w taniej taryfie to daje oszczędnośc 78zł/rok. Podziel dodatkowy koszt styro przez te 78zł i wyjdzie po ilu latach to się zwróci. Lepiej dorzuć ten tysiak odrazu do meetinga i wtedy wszystko bedziesz dzielił przez COP 3, wtedy tym bardziej żadne dokładanie izolacji będzie bez sensu i będziesz miał tańsze CWU, o czym nie wszyscy myślą. Ja mam zapotrzebowanie na CO 4700kWh, a na na CWU liczę 3000 kWh - więc ciepła woda dogania ogrzewanie. Więc jak zamontujesz PC i policzysz ile dodatkowo oszczędzisz na wodzie to czysty prąd sie nie opłaca.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Czy aby na pewno warto? Liczyłeś to? Ja tak na szybko zmieniłem w swoim OZC grafit 031 z 20cm na 25cm - tak jak Ty chcesz. Zyskałem 2,5 kWh/ (m^2*rok) co daje rocznie oszczędność na poziomie 260 kWh. Prosto licząc 30gr w taniej taryfie to daje oszczędnośc 78zł/rok. Podziel dodatkowy koszt styro przez te 78zł i wyjdzie po ilu latach to się zwróci. Lepiej dorzuć ten tysiak odrazu do meetinga i wtedy wszystko bedziesz dzielił przez COP 3, wtedy tym bardziej żadne dokładanie izolacji będzie bez sensu i będziesz miał tańsze CWU, o czym nie wszyscy myślą. Ja mam zapotrzebowanie na CO 4700kWh, a na na CWU liczę 3000 kWh - więc ciepła woda dogania ogrzewanie. Więc jak zamontujesz PC i policzysz ile dodatkowo oszczędzisz na wodzie to czysty prąd sie nie opłaca.


Hmm.. Faktycznie wychodzi taka mała różnica. W moim przypadku czas zwrotu wychodzi około 10 lat. Teraz już zdążyłem zbić wiązary uwzględniając 25cm izolacji i robiąc mniej moje rynny zaczną wystawać poza obrys budynku  :smile: 

Wiązary już na dachu! Zaraz wrzucę foto.

----------


## Daniellos_

Wszystkie wiązary zbite, czekają na wrzutkę.

Murłata i kątowniki ciesielskie.


Wiązary zamontowane na domu:




Czas pracy dźwigu 4h + 1h dojazd. Razem koszt usługi 600zł. Nie jest źle.

Starałem się poukładać wszystkie równo. Jak wyszło będzie wiadomo dopiero przy łaceniu. Może być wtedy płacz  :cry:  :Wink2: 

Koszty...  Drewno kupiłem łącznie na cały dach (6240pln), ale wydaje mi się, że na same wiązary wyszło jakieś 5000pln, 1800 na płytki perforowane i gwoździe i 600 dla pana dźwigowego. Razem 7400pln. Przypomnę, że najtańszą ofertę na prefabrykowane wiązary miałem na 12500pln. Minus wiązarów DIY w mojej wersji to konieczność czekania z pokryciem, aż drewno wyschnie (będę krył dopiero na wiosnę) oraz więcej roboty przy łaceniu (prefabrykowane lepiej trzymają wymiar i montaż dokładniejszy, bo doświadczenie ekipy robi swoje). 
Tak czy inaczej jestem bogatszy o 5 tysi i sporo nowego doświadczenia  :roll eyes: 

Edit
Zapomniałem o koszcie projektu - 400pln, czyli moje wiązary to łącznie 7800pln.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wygląda zajebiście! gratuluję. Byłeś Ty sam i dźwig?  Jeżeli tak to ogromny szacun. Ekipy za montaż takiego dachu biorą 4-5k - dźwig, to i tak jesteś kolejne 4k do przodu (chyba że ta oferta to była razem z montażem. Ile czasu Ci to zajeło? Drugra sprawa to te czarne wkręty przy kątownikach to chyba tylko tymczasowo ? :wink:

----------


## uciu

Samorób pełną gębą :Smile: 
Szacun, wygląda pięknie!

----------


## Beskidziak

Może przykryj te działówki, mojemu kuzynowi stała woda w pierwszych rzędach i kilka rozsadził lód.....

----------


## aiki

Jak chcesz deskować to działaj i tak na,latach będziesz prostował.
No i czarne wkręty wymień na żółte.

----------


## Daniellos_

@Sebcio - wziąłem trzech pomocników, ale wystarczyłby jeden do podczepiania wiązarów i pilnowania postawienia między kątownikami po drugiej stronie.

@Beskidziak - może faktycznie warto to zrobić. Jeśli tylko nie wyleci mi z głowy.

@Aiki - Deskować nie chciałem. Dach czeka teraz do wiosny, aż drewno podeschnie i zwichruje się tam gdzie chce zanim zacznę wyprowadzać płaszczyznę dachu na łatach.

Wkręty miałem pod ręką tylko czarne. Jak mówicie, że nie mogą zostać to wymienię....


Zastanawiam się co dalej mogę robić na budowie bez dachu. Kłaść kable pod elektrykę? Okna? Kleić styro na ściany? Żeby tylko nie rozkradli...

----------


## aiki

Jak chcesz tak zostawić to daj porządne krzyże co Ci jakaś Baśka tego nie przewróci.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wkręty miałem pod ręką tylko czarne. Jak mówicie, że nie mogą zostać to wymienię....


zdecydowanie wymień, czarne to wkręty wewnętrzne - po czasie szlak je trafi. Kup porzadne żółte samo wiercące na torxa. A najlepiej po prosto wbij dobre gwoździe karbowane np 4x40



> Zastanawiam się co dalej mogę robić na budowie bez dachu. Kłaść kable pod elektrykę? Okna? Kleić styro na ściany? Żeby tylko nie rozkradli...


jak masz kase to okna w tym czasie alarm, potem elektryka. Jak nie masz, to zabij okna zeby nikt nie wszedł i nie pizgało i kładź kable. Ja ze styro na zewnątrz poczekałbym do wiosny/lata, bo i tak powinieneś to robić po oknach.

----------


## Daniellos_

> jak masz kase to okna w tym czasie alarm, potem elektryka. Jak nie masz, to zabij okna zeby nikt nie wszedł i nie pizgało i kładź kable. Ja ze styro na zewnątrz poczekałbym do wiosny/lata, bo i tak powinieneś to robić po oknach.


Kasę na okna mam, ale montaż ma być wysunięty poza mur, a wtedy byłoby stosunkowo łatwo je zajumać. A wydaje mi się, że nawet z zabitymi oknanami nie mając dachu to będzie pizgało  :smile:  Alarm mam już kupiony, ale na działce prądu nie ma. Nie mam też desek do zabicia okien. to taka specyficzna budowa, że nie potrzebowałem jeszcze nawet kawałka deski. Potrzebowałbym też długich desek do okna tarasowego mającego 4m.

Jedna z rzeczy które mógłbym zrobić teraz to np stelaże sufitów podwieszanych? Zamówiłem wczoraj w necie wieszaki obrotowe, pręty do ich montażu i łączniki krzyżowe. Wytrasuję przebiegi kabli ele., zrobię bruzdy i powiercę otwory pod puszki czyli to czego nie można ukraść.
Zacznę też wycieczki do salonów okien i może pomyślałbym nad styro, żeby zacząć kleić od razu po montażu okien. Jeśli tylko pogoda byłaby taka łaskawa dla samorobów jak do tej pory.

Jak już przyjdzie prawdziwa zima to wystartuję projekt rekuperator DIY.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie wiem czy Ci tynkami nie zasyfią tych wieszaków, chyba że bedziesz sam tynkował? Ale i tak pobrudzisz i potem bedzie czyszczenie. Mówisz ze nie masz desek, a płyty z szalunków? I tak to potem pewnie pójdzie na podłogę strychu. Okna już zamawiaj, bo czas dobry i pewnie jakieś promocje zimowe i czekać też bedziesz min miesiąc. Jak masz siłę to mozesz wykończyć cokół wokół płyty póki odkopany. Płytki/klinkier można kleić aby było troche na plusie a i poniżej specjalnym klejem też.
BTW: jaką długość masz od dolnego pasa wiązara do gotowego sufitu?
BTW2: jak już bedziesz miał wieszaki to możesz też zamontować kanały od WM  :wink:  tego raczej nie ukradną? bo i po co? Ciężko by się kradło takie rury jakby chcieli ukraśc całe odcinki a  i tak pewnie nikt by nie odkupił  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Najprawdopodobniej będę kładł płyty gk na sciany. Zaczynam wstepnie liczyć ilość potrzebnych profili i z deka szczęka mi opada. Rozstaw wiązarów mam 91, a w manualu norgipsa wyczytałem, że przy profilach blachy o grubości 0,55 max to 85cm. Będę musiał kupić profile z blachy 0,6mm i koszt robi się niefajny.

Cokół faktycznie możnaby już obrobić, ale to najpierw trzeba siatkę połorzyć i zaciągnąć klejem. Do tego podchodzę z dystansem, bo na tym polu będę debiutował  :smile:  dzięki za tip. 

Pomiędzy wiązarami, a sufitem podwieszanym mam ok 30cm.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Najprawdopodobniej będę kładł płyty gk na sciany. Zaczynam wstepnie liczyć ilość potrzebnych profili i z deka szczęka mi opada. Rozstaw wiązarów mam 91, a w manualu norgipsa wyczytałem, że przy profilach blachy o grubości 0,55 max to 85cm. Będę musiał kupić profile z blachy 0,6mm i koszt robi się niefajny.
> 
> Cokół faktycznie możnaby już obrobić, ale to najpierw trzeba siatkę połorzyć i zaciągnąć klejem. Do tego podchodzę z dystansem, bo na tym polu będę debiutował  dzięki za tip. 
> 
> Pomiędzy wiązarami, a sufitem podwieszanym mam ok 30cm.


rób na profilach 0,6, na prawde robią róznicę. Nie będziesz się musiał martwić o te rozstawy. Poszukaj a znajdziesz w dobrej cenie, ktoś ostatnio na forum pisał że gdzieś były nie drogie. Taki tip jak masz daleko wiązar od ściany to na ścianie dajesz 2x UD i w górny wsadzasz profil główny. Pamietaj też że 0,6 można dać rzadziej i mniej ich wychodzi, więc jak znajdziesz je w dobrej cenie to sumarycznie może wyjśc podobnie co przy 0,5. No i mniej roboty....
Co do siatki i kleju to Panie.... prostszej rzeczy na tej budowie to jeszcze nie robiłeś  :wink:  Jak będzie dobra temp to zaciągnij sobie kawałek, idzie szybko i fajnie. 
Mi w ogóle podoba się sufit podwieszany na prętach i wieszakach obrotowych, jest całkowicie uniezależniony od dachu, ten mógł by się cały kołysać na lewo i prawo, a regipsy na połączeniu ślizgowym i tak będą w miejscu. Ja do tej pory na połączeniach ściana sufit nie mam żadnej rysy, a wichury były już konkretne.

----------


## Daniellos_

Przyszła zima. Wymyśliłem jutro montować profile stelażu na sufit podwieszany, ale zapowiadane temperatury w okolicach -13 lekko studzą zapał. Ale żeby nie było że się łatwo poddaję to planuję pojechać na budowę i zobaczyć jak będzie  :smile:  Jak tylko uda się wytrasować poziomy i miejsca poszczególnych profili to już byłby sukces.

Podczas temperatur niezachęcających do prac na dworze, przyszedł czas skupić się na tematach, które można robić poza placem budowy. Na początek rekuperator DIY.

Dostałem dzisiaj wycenę na przeciwprądowe wymienniki PET Klingenburga:
Typ wymiennika
Cena EUR sztuka netto

GS-K 25/300
102€

GS-K 25/350
110€



Tu plan rozprowadzenia instalacji wykoanane rurą PE-FLEX 75/60:


Opcja instalacji z rury PE-FLEX 110/95:

Wtedy odpadłby koszt puszek rozprężnych.

Przy budowie rekuperatora będę się opierał na projekcie Barthez'a: obudowa wykonana z XPS, układ Tchielmanna, wentylatory DV6248 (ze względu na duży hałas) umiejscowione blisko czerpni/wyrzutni w skrzynkach razem z filtrami. Reku umieszczone w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym lub zasypane w granulacie styro w stropie.

Budżet na całość 2500pln

----------


## gorbag

Planujesz zrobić najpierw ruszt sufitu z profilami obwodowymi mocowanymi bez tynku, a później kleić płyty do ścian?
Ma to swoje zalety.

Szkoda że nie mogłem przeczytać Twojego bloga parę lat temu  :smile: 
Anemostaty dałbym teraz jak u Ciebie, w okolicy okien. W dwóch pokojach montowałem w narożnikach najdalszych od drzwi, bo ktoś tak sugerował i okazało się, że wypadły nad głowami.

----------


## Regius

> Przy budowie rekuperatora będę się opierał na projekcie Barthez'a: obudowa wykonana z XPS, układ Tchielmanna, wentylatory DV6248 (ze względu na duży hałas) umiejscowione blisko czerpni/wyrzutni w skrzynkach razem z filtrami. Reku umieszczone w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym lub zasypane w granulacie styro w stropie.
> 
> Budżet na całość 2500pln


Mógłbyś podać więcej szczegółów? Zainspirowany Twoim dziennikiem, również postanowiłem wykonać samodzielnie rekuperator (na razie kupiłem / zamówiłem wentyle ec firmy ebmpapst).

----------


## Daniellos_

> Planujesz zrobić najpierw ruszt sufitu z profilami obwodowymi mocowanymi bez tynku, a później kleić płyty do ścian?
> Ma to swoje zalety.
> 
> Szkoda że nie mogłem przeczytać Twojego bloga parę lat temu 
> Anemostaty dałbym teraz jak u Ciebie, w okolicy okien. W dwóch pokojach montowałem w narożnikach najdalszych od drzwi, bo ktoś tak sugerował i okazało się, że wypadły nad głowami.


Za to ja czytałem Twój i regularnie do niego wracam  :smile: 
O położeniu anemostatów i wielu innych szczegółach dowiedziałem się z tego wątku. 
Rekuperator-tymi-rekami-robiony
Polecam przebrnąć przez niego każdem chcącemu robić reku i wentylację samemu. 

@Regius - tam znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje. Wiele osób robiących reku, m.in Barthez, opisywało tam swoje doświadczenia. Jak będziesz potrzebował jakiegoś konkretnego info to śmiało pytaj.

----------


## Daniellos_

Pytanie z zakresu montażu okien:

Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania aby szpalety obrobić styropianem tak, aby zasłonić całą ramę okna?

----------


## karster

> O położeniu anemostatów i wielu innych szczegółach dowiedziałem się z tego wątku. 
> Rekuperator-tymi-rekami-robiony
> Polecam przebrnąć przez niego każdem chcącemu robić reku i wentylację samemu.


Wątek przeogromny, dużo przeczytałem ale na info o rozmieszczeniu anemostatów nie trafiłem. Możesz jakieś lwie zasady przytoczyć albo wskazać mniej więcej gdzie są taki informacje zawarte w tamtym wątku? Czytam go codziennie, może trafię bo chcę go całego przeczytać gdyż jestem mocno zainteresowany WM + GWC/GGWC. Chciałbym uzyskać głównie za pomocą GWC efekt delikatnego chłodzenia latem. Może dołożyłbym normalną klimę chociaż taką 2-3kW za reku po to by chłodzić latem cały dom. Wykombinowałem sobie wstępnie, że przed każdym anemostem założę przepustnicę z regulowaną serwem klapą po to by latem w danym pokoju np zmniejszyć chłodzenie aby np w innym można było uzyskać niższą temperaturę z racji niezbyt wygórowanej mocy chłodzącej. W tych swoich wszelkich przemyśleniach boję się tylko wynajdowania koła na nowo lub popełniania już cudzych błędów dlatego czytam, czytam i staram się jeszcze raz czytać.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Pytanie z zakresu montażu okien:
> 
> Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania aby szpalety obrobić styropianem tak, aby zasłonić całą ramę okna?


Nie ma. Jedynie od srodka nie warto zasłaniać całych ram żeby ewentualnie móc wymienić pakiet szybowy. Jedyne co to ramy okienne obrobione po całości po bokach i na górze mogą dziwnie wyglądać z nieobrobionym dołem - bo przecież parapet. Tylko to widzę jako minus.

----------


## Daniellos_

U mnie byłyby obrobione z 4 stron - mam okna do podłogi i nie mam parapetów.

Ostatnio codziennie po pracy odwiedzam jakiś salon okien i składam zapytania ofertowe. Dzisiaj zapytałem gościa o te glify/szpalety zasłaniające ramy okienne. Powiedział, że tam są kanały odwodnieniowe w ramie i woda, która się tam dostanie np podczas deszczu przy otwartym oknie nie będzie miała odpływu. Normalnie te kanały mają wyprowadzenie wody na przylegający parapet.

Dowiedziałem się też, że pomysł opuszczenia okien na konsolach, aby obniżyć próg nie da wielkiego efektu, ponieważ skrzydło się nie otworzy. Jednak pokazał mi opcję "niskiego progu". Owszem ma on tylko 2cm wysokości, ale jest aluminiowy całe okno traci na współczynniku Uw. Dodał też, że w moim przypadku gdy chce ruchomy słupek w oknie tarasowym i wtedy w tym progiem będzie gorzej ze szczelnością i sztywnością.

Raczej nie zdecyduje się na tarasowe suwanki. Chociaż wizualnie biją inne rozwiazania na glowe to nawet tańsza opcja PSK to doplata 2000 ekstra. Chyba znalazłbym lepsze zastosowanie dla tej kwoty np rolety czy żaluzje. Oknami jarałbym sie może miesiąc.

@Karster - ciężko skrócić  :smile:  możesz zaglądać tutaj, bo wszystko będę dokumentował. Sam wrócilem do czytania tego wątku. Konkretne pokazane tam rekuperatory, których rozwiązania będę stosował u siebie zaczynają się w okolicach strony 250.
Przeglądając forum widywałem raczej sceptyczne podejście do efektów chłodzenia innego niż klimatyzator. GWC nie zaszkodzi, ale tu też wiele osób narzeka na koszty wykonania i zwracają uwagę, że inwestycja raczej jest nieopłacalna ekonomicznie. Żwirowiec to ma chociaż plus filtracji i nawilżania powietrza.
A anemostaty chyba mają regulację przepustowości wkręcając i wykręcając ten środkowy element. Ale pewności co do tego nie mam - musisz zweryfikować  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Tak okna mają takie odwodnienia w dolnej ramie, odprowadzają ewentualną wodę która przepuszczą uszczelki (nie wiem jak miało by się to stać), druga rzecz to własnie cała wilgoć która się w ramie tworzy z powodu różnicy temperatur wylatuje tamtędy, okna dzięki tym otworom też się podobno mniej odkształcają (PCV).
Jeżeli chcesz obkleić od dołu to jak to zrobisz? Parapet raczej musi być, wiesz ile takie okno przyjmuje na siebie wody i jak szybko ona po nim spływa? rama okna jest tak skonstruowana że ma kapinos pod który wchodzi parapet i wszystko jest cacy. 
Z progiem też miałem takie zapędy jak Ty, chciałem obniżyć fixy na tyle aby było widoczne tylko 2cm ramy (to co się wyciąga przy wymianie pakietów). Okna otwierane do srodka jak i na zewnatrz musza mieć próg, a jak mają niski aluminowy to pizga przez niego tak jak piszesz.
Więc powiedz jak chcesz ominąć ten parapet ;>?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Więc powiedz jak chcesz ominąć ten parapet ;>?


Mogę zrobić dziurki i wsadzić w nie węzyk igielitowy, wyprowadzjąc go pod izolacją ;>

Dostałem już większość ofert na okna. Większość, bo sa takie salony w moim mieście, które mają dokumentnie wyebane na klienta. Mówię tu o salonie firmy Ms okna, chociaż wiązałem z nimi duże naddzieje, bo mają fajny kalkulator okien online. Na maile nie odpisują, byłem osobiście i tez nie otrzymałem oferty....

Podsumowując w moim przypadku najkorzystniej wychodzą okna na profilu VEKA. Tzn jest sporo tańszych profili na rynku, ale VEKA najmniej dolicza za kolor czyli końcowa cena w stosunku do parametrów jest niezła. Większość ofert na tym profilu oscyluje w granicach 10-11tyś. Słowo o montażu w warstwie ocieplenia. Dość zabawny temat, bo część salonów od razu mówi NIE. Część na samo pytanie wzdycha i przewraca oczami mówiąc, że to bajońskie kwoty i od razu powinienem sobie to wybić z głowy. Tylko jeden człowiek policzył cenę konsol i wyliczył, że potrzeba 20 dolnych i 56 bocznych/górnych co mu dało +940zł.

Warto dopłacić prawie 1000pln do montażu w warstwie ocieplenia? Czy oszczędności z tego tytułu są w ogóle policzalne?

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

> Warto dopłacić prawie 1000pln do montażu w warstwie ocieplenia? Czy oszczędności z tego tytułu są w ogóle policzalne?


Niektóre zalety są niepoliczalne, Przy wysunięciu okien poza mur 20cm można robić parapety 20cm bez wysunięcia lub 30cm z wysunięciem. Jak ktoś lubi kwiatki to doceni.

Dodatkowo słońce lepiej wchodzi do środka

----------


## Daniellos_

W weekendy zrobiłem stelaże sufitów podwieszanych. Jeszcze nie ustawiane dokładnie i nie poziomowane, ale jest.





Zapomniałm kupić łączników i musiałem się ratować takim patentem.


Teraz wypadałoby najpierw kłaść płyty na sufit potem na ściany. Wyszło na to, że chcąc robić połączenie ślizgowe to taśmę będę kleił do sufitu?  :smile:  Może jednak zakleić połączenia sufit/ściana na sztywno? :bash: 


Zamówiłem wymiennik i zacząłem też sprawy związane z projektem WM, ale to poźniej.

----------


## aiki

To już lepiej akryl niż sztywno.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja bym nie robił na sztywno, wszędzie mam połączenie ślizgowe, jak pokazywalem u siebie to ściana działowa lekko pękła ale przy suficie połączenie ślizgowe nietknięte. Z resztą nigdzie nic nie widać, a ja to akurat zwracam na takie rzeczy uwagę  :cool:  Z tym że połączenie ślizgowe zazwyczaj robi się ze ścianą masywną. Zapytaj gkITD co o tym sądzi  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Na sztywno mam u mnie w biurze  :smile:  Po całym obwodzie krecha.

----------


## grend

Daniellos w jakim miesiacu bedziesz robił dach ?

----------


## Daniellos_

Z jednej strony chciałbym odwlec pokrycie dachu do późnej wiosny, może maj, ale z drugiej strony ten dach blokuje mnie z wieloma innym sprawami. Pewnie nie wytrzymam dłużej niż początek kwietnia...

A i nie wiem czy już o tym pisałem, ale jeśli uda mi się kupić pokrycie z dobrym vat'em to będę robił samemu.

Na budowie podrównalem otwory okienne, wymieniłem te czarne wkręty w murłacie na gwoździe ocynkowane i kilka innych rzeczy gdzie trzeba się narobić, a efekt niewielki. Np docinanie styro na cokole w przygotowaniu do obrzucenia siatką i klejem. 7h obcinałem połowę domu. Może trzebabyło to wymyśleć w inny sposób i nie zostawiać tego na poźniej.




Czy byłoby dużym budowlany nietaktem zmontowanie okien i drzwi jeszcze przez montażem pokrycia dachowego?

----------


## cob_ra

> Z jednej strony chciałbym odwlec pokrycie dachu do późnej wiosny, może maj, ale z drugiej strony ten dach blokuje mnie z wieloma innym sprawami. Pewnie nie wytrzymam dłużej niż początek kwietnia...
> 
> A i nie wiem czy już o tym pisałem, ale jeśli uda mi się kupić pokrycie z dobrym vat'em to będę robił samemu.
> 
> Na budowie podrównalem otwory okienne, wymieniłem te czarne wkręty w murłacie na gwoździe ocynkowane i kilka innych rzeczy gdzie trzeba się narobić, a efekt niewielki. Np docinanie styro na cokole w przygotowaniu do obrzucenia siatką i klejem. 7h obcinałem połowę domu. Może trzebabyło to wymyśleć w inny sposób i nie zostawiać tego na poźniej.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czy byłoby dużym budowlany nietaktem zmontowanie okien i drzwi jeszcze przez montażem pokrycia dachowego?


Czy dużym, nie wiem, ale przed zimą w mojej okolicy właśnie w czasie łacenia dachu inna ekipa wstawiała okna, a po kilku dniach widziałem elektryka działającego z instalacją. Ważne aby robotnicy nic nie uszkodzili, ale jak będziesz sam działał to można być spokojnym o takie sprawy.

----------


## grend

Wstawiaj, nie ma przeciwskazań. W okresie zimowym pilnuj wykonawców jaką pianke używają, albo sobie sam zapiankuj gdy bedzie +10 stopni. Przedtem jednak ja bym zrobił wszelkie kłucia i bym wczesniej powstawiał puszki elektryczne i rozdzielnie

----------


## K_N

Witam i na początek gratuluję samozaparcia.  :yes: 

W związku z tym że zakupiłem Z241 i jestem na etapie adaptacji - z czego jest ścianka kolankowa w "oryginalnym" Z258? W 241 to element wiązara, przez to te wiązary mają skomplikowany kształt, poza tym w oryginale nie wygospodaruję strychu. 
Twoje wiązary podobają mi się bardziej.

pozdrawiamy
K&N

----------


## Daniellos_

Witaj K_N,

Jeśli dobrze pamiętam, to Z258 ma w oryginale dwa wieńce. Nie ma ścianki kolankowej. Jak się cofniesz kilka stron w moim dzienniku to zobaczysz przekrój budynku w oryginale i po zmianach.
Jeśli dobrze rozumiem tą ściankę kolankową z wiązarów to oprócz większych kosztów ma tę niezaprzeczalną zaletę, że strych jest wyższy. Ja z niej zrezygnowałem, bo wtedy bryła domu wydaje się być nieproporcjonalna, co w oryginalnym projekcie zostało zakamuflowane pokryciem górnego fragmentu elewacji pokryciem dachowym. Ja musiałem zwiększyć kąt nachylenia dachu i finalnie wysokość budynku pozostała i taka sama jak w oryginale.

----------


## B_i_U

Witam

Melduję, że przeczytałem cały wątek. A z tym rekuperatorem za 2500PLN raczej ciężko będzie. Mi na samą obudowę idzie około 1000PLN. Fakt można to zrobić bardziej licho ale warto mieć satysfakcję robiąc coś porządnie.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## bcgarage

Można jakieś fotki itp poprosić?

----------


## B_i_U

Postaram się wieczorem wstawić jakieś fotki w swoim dzienniku.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Witam
> 
> Melduję, że przeczytałem cały wątek. ...


Witam Bartka u siebie. 

System rekuperacji w zasadzie już skompletowany. Na dniach będą fotki. A na podgrzanie atmosfery dodam, że na razie wydałem na ten cel 1340pln. Czekam jeszcze na sensory i dorobię jakiś pomiar temperatury z czterema czujnikami na arduino.

----------


## B_i_U

No to podgrzałeś  :wink: 

Taki reku dla siebie może być dużo tańszy, na sprzedaż już trzeba trochę zainwestować w materiały. Ja nawet nity musiałem mieć w kolorach RAL'owskich  :smile: 

Daniellos_ chętnie pooglądam Twoją konstrukcję.

----------


## Daniellos_

Myślałem, że w ten weekend coś zrobie więcej i będzie co pokazać, ale niestety choroba nie pozwoliła. Jednak żeby nie być gołosłownym wrzuce to co mam.

Dotarł zamówiony wcześniej wymiennik klingenburg GS-k 25/300. Jeszcze nigdy nie otrzyłem przesyłki tak dobrze zabezpieczonej na czas transportu. 



Tak wygląda obudowa rekuperatora DIY wykonanany ze styroduru 5cm. Średnica rur to 160. Wymiary zewnętrzne rekuperatora to 800x500x400.
Jak już wcześniej wspominałem inspirowałem się głównie projektem Barthez'a. Można dostrzec w jednej komorze wyzłobione zagłębienie i dziurkę na wąż igielitowy do odprowadzania skroplin. 






Reku planuję powiesić w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, choć częsciowo będzie już w ociepleniu sufitu, abym rury do skrzynek rozdzielczych mógł puścić nad scianką działową. Poniżej rysunek zrobioney "na kolanie", który może odrobinę zobrazuje tę ideę :smile: 


Skrzynki rozdzielcze wykonane ze styroduru 3cm. 


Muszę dorobić jeszcze skrzynki na filtry. Pierwotnie roważałem też ze styroduru, ale ze względu na konieczność zaglądania i wymiany filtra wolałbym coś łatwiejszego w obsłudze. Super byłby jakiś zamykany pojemnik, do którego możnaby dorobic króciec wlotowy i wylotowy - np spożywczy, albo skrzynka narzędziowa. Muszę ruszyć na łowy do hipermarketu  :smile: 

Projekt nie przewiduje skrzynej rozprężnych. Rury alu-flex ze skrzynki rozdzielczej bezpośrednio do anemostatów. 
Wywiew: Kuchnia - fi125; Łazienka, WC, Pom.Gosp. - fi80
Nawiew: Salon - fi125; 3xPokój - fi80

----------


## karster

Noo, to już masz reku zrobione  :smile:  a dmuchawki?

PS. Pytanie głownie do Bartka - bo zajmowałeś się tym zawodowo. Czy projektując taką skrzynkę rekuperatora stosuje się specjalne techniki, które ograniczają powstające dźwięki/ hałas, niechciane opory powietrza czy powstawanie wirów wewnątrz komór rekuperatora? Również rozmiar tych komór jest bardzo uzależniony od samego wentylatora - prawda? Te wszystkie kwestie odciągają mnie nieco od wykonania rekuperatora samodzielnie bo łudzę się, że firmy, które z tego żyją zwracają na wszystko uwagę - mylę się?  :big grin:  :big grin:  Bo jeśli się mylę i taki reku jak wykonał autor *Daniellos_* niczym nie będzie odbiegał od kupnego to po co przepłacać?  :smile:  Mi tam ten tutaj prezentowany się podoba  :smile:  Brakuje bypasu... Przy okazji jakiej odmiany xps'a użyłeś i czym go kleiłeś?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

Super to wygląda. Mam nadzieję że cała relacja foto będzie do końca :smile: . Wrzucę ci tylko jedną uwagę. Mam znajomego ma postawionego pasywniaka i tak jak ty zrezygnował ze skrzynek rozprężnych i stwierdził że to był duży błąd który teraz poprawia bo mówi że przez to słychać instalację na anemostatach. Nie wchodziłem głębiej w rozmowę na ten temat z nim bo nie było czasu, mi to w zupełności wystarczyło. Taki TIP bo najlepiej uczyć się na błędach innych. Pozdro

ps. czym kleiłeś to wszystko?

----------


## ggdh

:jaw drop:  po prostu wow. Jak to wyszło finansowo?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Brakuje bypasu... Przy okazji jakiej odmiany xps'a użyłeś i czym go kleiłeś?


Bypass - własnie mi przypomniałeś, że zdążyłem o nim zapomnieć. 
Mój projekt ma się odznaczać prostotą - może kiedyś będzie autmatyczny, ale póki co manualnie 2x do roku będę otwierał/zamykał.
Styrodur (nie znam dokłądnej specyfikacji. 5cm kupiłem całąpaczkę na allegro, a 3cm w LM) kleiłem pianką i wszystkie łączenia wenątrz i na zewnątrz uszczelniam silikonem.




> Mam znajomego ma postawionego pasywniaka i tak jak ty zrezygnował ze skrzynek rozprężnych i stwierdził że to był duży błąd który teraz poprawia


Może być tak, że i ja będę poprawiał. Zapewne hałas będzie w dużej mierze zależny od prędkości pompowanego powtietrza. Też tak pomyślałem w chwili gdy pierwszy raz wziąłem do ręki anemostat i zobaczyłem, że ma on spore przewężenie w miejscu mocowania tego grzybka. W ostateczności zrobię redukcję na jedną srednicę więcej i zastosuję większy anemostat. Koszt modyfikacji nadal nieduży. Wyjdzie w praniu.




> Jak to wyszło finansowo


Jak pisałem wcześniej - na tą chwilę 1340zł. W zasadzie większość gratów juz kupiona. Dojdzie koszt skrzynek na filtry i zapomniany bypass. Na tą chwilę optymistycznie.

----------


## Daniellos_

A wentylatory.... miałem kupione 4szt papst dv6248 i gdzieś je posiałem. Nadal ich poszukuję...
Nadmuchujący miał działać na czerpni, która w chwili obecnej jest dwie rurami fi110 wystającymi z ziemi obok domu. Trzeba będzie to jakoś dobrze zabezpieczyć, żeby deszczu nie wciągało.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mógłbyś napisać co w tej cenie jest wliczone?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Mógłbyś napisać co w tej cenie jest wliczone?


Koszty na tą chwilę:
Taśma cieselska	*20*
Wentylatory DV6248 - 4szt	*50*
Wymiennik Klingenburg GS-K 25/300	*550*
XPS 5cm 0,3m3 + 2arkusze 3cm	*150*
Zasilacz 48V	*33*
2x regulator napięcia 0-60V	*32*
2x płyta XPS 3cm	   *30*
Rury spiroflex - 20m fi160; 10m fi125	*175*
Rury spiroflex - 30m fi80	*115*
Anemostaty, opaski, nyple	*180*
4x sensor ds18b20	*33*

----------


## B_i_U

> Noo, to już masz reku zrobione  a dmuchawki?
> 
> PS. Pytanie głownie do Bartka - bo zajmowałeś się tym zawodowo. Czy projektując taką skrzynkę rekuperatora stosuje się specjalne techniki, które ograniczają powstające dźwięki/ hałas, niechciane opory powietrza czy powstawanie wirów wewnątrz komór rekuperatora? Również rozmiar tych komór jest bardzo uzależniony od samego wentylatora - prawda? Te wszystkie kwestie odciągają mnie nieco od wykonania rekuperatora samodzielnie bo łudzę się, że firmy, które z tego żyją zwracają na wszystko uwagę - mylę się?  Bo jeśli się mylę i taki reku jak wykonał autor *Daniellos_* niczym nie będzie odbiegał od kupnego to po co przepłacać?  Mi tam ten tutaj prezentowany się podoba  Brakuje bypasu... Przy okazji jakiej odmiany xps'a użyłeś i czym go kleiłeś?
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Słowo klucz to "rozmiar"  :wink: . Brzmi tak nieprofesjonalnie ale to prawda. Wentylatory, które ja stosowałem powinny być umieszczone w skrzynkach o średnicy 2,2 x średnica wentylatora. Czyli robi się już kwadrat o wymiarach 2,2 x 190mm = 418mm. Przy najczęstszym umiejscowieniu wentylatorów daje to bok całej skrzyni 418mm x 2 = 836mm. Dochodzi do tego grubość obudowy 2 x 30mm i robi się prawie 900mm. 
Wymiar obudowy determinuje też by-pass wewnątrz obudowy. To też powinno być dodatkowe 200mm. No i oczywiście sam wymiennik. Długość wymiennika odpowiada w uproszczeniu za sprawność, a pole przekroju za opory. Dobrze jak króćce przyłączeniowe są też odpowiednio duże. Dobrze też jak taka skrzynia ma też swoją masę. U mnie działało to naprawdę cicho. Dużo zależy od samej instalacji, zwłaszcza przy tych coraz powszechniej stosowanych "peszlach".

Dlatego taka skrzynia to zazwyczaj kompromis pomiędzy sprawnością i oporami, a wymiarami.

Ważną sprawą jest też szczelność. Niestety jeśli wymiennik jest "wyjmowalny" i by-pass znajduje się wew. obudowy to trudno jest uzyskać 100% szczelności.

Ostatnio coraz więcej osób skupia się na kolorowym wyświetlaczu sterownika i sterowaniem smartfonem, a nie na kluczowych parametrach centrali  :sad: .


P.S. Unikajcie tego żółtego XPS z Leroya. To chyba jedyny naprawdę odstający od reszty styrodur.

Gratuluję Daniellos_ Twojej konstrukcji i czekam na dalsze fotki.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Daniellos_

> Wentylatory, które ja stosowałem powinny być umieszczone w skrzynkach o średnicy 2,2 x średnica wentylatora.


Jednak z wykresu wydajności wentylatorów można wyczytać, że skrzynka niewiele większa od wymirów samego wentylatora pozwala na wydajność bliską zazwyczaj 95%.




> P.S. Unikajcie tego żółtego XPS z Leroya. To chyba jedyny naprawdę odstający od reszty styrodur.


Czemu?
Ja pracując z nim miałem inne odczucia - wyglądał bardzo przyzwoicie. Dodatkowo na powierzchni wydaje się mieć utwardzoną strukturę, jakby błonę, która wydaje się być szczelna dla wody.

----------


## Slyder

zrób piękną fotoleracje jak zrobisz sterowanie do reku bo to mnie przeraża :/

----------


## B_i_U

> Jednak z wykresu wydajności wentylatorów można wyczytać, że skrzynka niewiele większa od wymirów samego wentylatora pozwala na wydajność bliską zazwyczaj 95%.
> 
> 
> Czemu?
> Ja pracując z nim miałem inne odczucia - wyglądał bardzo przyzwoicie. Dodatkowo na powierzchni wydaje się mieć utwardzoną strukturę, jakby błonę, która wydaje się być szczelna dla wody.


Piszesz o wentylatorach serii R3G? Jeśli tak to się mylisz. Wydajność jest zadowalająca dopiero przy 1,8 średnicy.


Ponieważ robiłem profesjonalny test na wbijanie palucha  :wink:  i był dużo miększy od Synthosa i Ravatherm. Moje odczucia potwierdziła opinia kierowcy, który wozi styrodur z różnych fabryk. Z innymi markami nie miałem styczności.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## sebcioc55

> Piszesz o wentylatorach serii R3G? Jeśli tak to się mylisz. Wydajność jest zadowalająca dopiero przy 1,8 średnicy.
> 
> 
> Ponieważ robiłem profesjonalny test na wbijanie palucha  i był dużo miększy od Synthosa i Ravatherm. Moje odczucia potwierdziła opinia kierowcy, który wozi styrodur z różnych fabryk. Z innymi markami nie miałem styczności.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Ja mam takie same odczucia, tak jakby ten styrodur z leroya czu castoramy byl o lige nizej niz synthos czy basf.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Piszesz o wentylatorach serii R3G? Jeśli tak to się mylisz. Wydajność jest zadowalająca dopiero przy 1,8 średnicy.


Pisałem o swoich DV, bo takimi się interesowałem. Ja swoj planuję zwyczajnie wcisnąć w rurę fi200 i zobaczymy jak będzie.



> Ponieważ robiłem profesjonalny test na wbijanie palucha i był dużo miększy od Synthosa i Ravatherm. Moje odczucia potwierdziła opinia kierowcy, który wozi styrodur z różnych fabryk. Z innymi markami nie miałem styczności.


Ja mam porównanie tylko to jakigoś taniego XPSa z allegro, z którego robiłem obudowę reku. W takim razie on może być jeszcze słabszy od tego LM. No ale ja od niego wiele nie wymagam  :smile: 

PS dowieźli mi zamówione 36m3 styro. Myślałem, że będzie postreczowany w większe paczki tak jak wczesniej kupiony styro na płytę, ...ale nie był  :sad: 
144 paczki musiałem samemu rozładować. I to przy błocie po kostki, w którym moje buty chciały się w pełni zatopić przy każdym kroku i wietrze wyrywającym każdą paczkę z ręki. To była walka! Musiałem wszystki paczki wnieść do pokoi. Po 2h było pozamiatane. Będzie co robić tej wiosny  :wave:

----------


## B_i_U

Wrzuć może w wolnej chwili charakterystyki tych wentyli i ich zdjęcia. Filtry będą w osobnych skrzynkach? Jeśli tak to są takie gotowe np.: http://www.wentylacja24.pl/pl/p/Filt...za-SFS-100/348

Wczoraj też walczyłem z błotem i wiatrem. Styro uciekał mi aż przez ogrodzenie. Jeden kawałek przynosiłem, a drugi w tym czasie odfruwał  :smile: .

----------


## Daniellos_

> zrób piękną fotoleracje jak zrobisz sterowanie do reku bo to mnie przeraża :/


Na początek będzie sterowane manualnie - kupiłem już regulatory obrotów 10-60V. 


Moje chwilowo zagubione wentylatory zasilane są 48V i taki też mam zasilacz:


Może kiedyś dorobię do tego jakieś bardziej finezyjne sterowanie, ale póki co stawiam na prostotę.

----------


## Daniellos_

Tutaj jak poradziłem sobie gdy trzebabyło przesunąć wiązar - przykręcony łącznik ciesielski i lewarek zaparty o murłatę.


Skrzynki rozdzielcze już na miejscu:







Słowo na temat rur aluflex - mizeria .... rury bardzo delikatne. Łatwo je uszkodzić przeciągając po stelażu sufitu między wiszakami. Trzeba baaardzo uważać. Inna kwestia to podatność na wgniecenia i problemy z wyciagnieciem takiej wgniotki. Dostałem rury dwóch producentów i różnica w ich przekroju to pół cm co przy średnicy 80mm to sporo.... Kolejna sprawa do rzekoma długość rury po rozciągnięciu. Rura ma zwiększać swój rozmiar do 300% czyli rurę 3m otrzymujesz w kawałku 1m i trzeba ją rozciągnąć. Rurę można rozciągnąć do 2.5. Tzn na upartego można bardziej, ale łatwo się deformuje. Następnym razem wybrałbym chyba inne rozwiązanie. 
Zobaczymy jek to będzie się spisywać po spięciu w całość. Koszt to duży nie był i zawsze można wymienić. No właśnie ...cena to chyba jedyny plus.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie wiem czemu robisz na tych rozciaganych.... zwykle PEflexy nie kosztuja majatku a i rozkladanie ich jest prostrze i wygodniejsze. Jak to wszystko zasypiesz to juz nie bedzie tak latwo wymienic. Zwlaszcza ze nie bedziesz mial dostepu od spodu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie moge edytowac na telefonie.
Dales tasme akustyczna pod UDki? Widze tez ze nie dales foli pod ten profil, latwiej jest osiagnac szczelnosc, koszt zaden a na prawde robi roznice.

----------


## aiki

Taśmy nie widać.Chyba, że jakaś wąska.

----------


## B_i_U

Też pierwsze instalacje robiłem na tych rurach. Jak nie wpuścisz na budowę żadnej ekipy, która będzie chodziła wokół tych rur to będzie dobrze.
Mi też zawsze rozciągały się do 2,5m, później się rozdzierały. Teraz toleruję tylko sztywne spiro i "peszle".

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Daniellos_

Czemu nie pelexy? tak miało być taniej i tez dobrze  :smile:  Mam w planach dobrze wszystko sprawdzić przed zasypaniem. Uszczelnić ewentualne nieszczelności. Potem już się nic z nimi nie będzie działo.




> Dales tasme akustyczna pod UDki? Widze tez ze nie dales foli pod ten profil, latwiej jest osiagnac szczelnosc, koszt zaden a na prawde robi roznice.


Nie dawałem taśmy. Zamierzam wywinąć folię na ściany, a na ścianach płyty gk. Powinno byc szczelnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie dawałem taśmy. Zamierzam wywinąć folię na ściany, a na ścianach płyty gk. Powinno byc szczelnie.


A no tak, zapomnialem ze dajesz GK na scianach. Tylko wez to Panie jakos przyklej do scian a nie "tak o"  :wink:  co do tasmy akustycznej to jednak ja bym dał, jest mniej sztywno no i do tego polaczenie slizgowe pomimo polaczenia gk->gk.

----------


## Daniellos_

Właśnie pisałem u Karstera o tym co jest na tablicy informacyjnej i przypomniało mi się, że chyba nie chwaliłem się swoją tablicą. 
Jak to u samoroba nawet tablicę mam DIY. Czarna taśma izoalacyjna, marker i jazda...  :big grin:

----------


## the_anonim

> Czarna taśma izoalacyjna, marker i jazda...


Samorób pełną gębą :big grin: 

Daniellos pytanie z innej beczki na drugim planie widzę swisspor plus fasada. Przyglądałeś się mu już z bliska? Jak z tą jakością i prostoliniowością płyt są banany itp?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

> Samorób pełną gębą
> 
> Daniellos pytanie z innej beczki na drugim planie widzę swisspor plus fasada. Przyglądałeś się mu już z bliska? Jak z tą jakością i prostoliniowością płyt są banany itp?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Styro tylko wrzuciłem i nie miałem czasu go nawet dobrze obejrzeć. Co mnie zaskoczyło, to fakt że Swisspor swojego styro 032 nie branduje. Tzn to jest wyprodukowane w fabryce swisspor, ale to jest styropian firmy Supor THERMO. Sprawdziłem na stronie producenta i faktycznie nawet tam nie nazywa się go swisspor tylko supor. Nie wyłapałem tego wcześniej.
No teraz zostało tylko zobaczyć co to za twór i jakiej jest jakości.  Może nawet pokuszę się o zważenie i porównanie wagi z innymi.

Jak pogoda dopisze to przykleję w weekend kilka płyt i będę mógł powiedzieć coś więcej.

----------


## rafhi

No pięknie kolega założyciel tego wątku to rozwiązał  :smile:  a ja powiem więcej widzę to na żywo... bo jak się okazuje jesteśmy sąsiadami w jakieś 4-5 działek od siebie  :smile:  no nie spodziewałem się że ktoś z naszej "bajkowej" ulicy pojawi się na tym forum.  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Witam w dzienniku  :smile:  Spotkać na forum kogoś budującego niedaleko to rzadkość, ale budującego kilka działek dalej? Chyba zagram dzisiaj w totka. Podobno kumulacja!
Zapraszam na swoja budowę to się wymienimy nr tel w razie czego. Dobrze móc liczyć na sąsiada. Ostatnio jak mi się auto zakopało na działce to też chłopaki z budowy obok mogli  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak już wpadłem to napiszę co się dzieje na budowie...

Dach. Sprawdziem wilgotność więźby - 26%. Wyczytałem, że kurczenie/skręcanie/wypaczanie drewna zaczyna się dopiero od 30% i dobrze byłoby zaczekać z wyrównywaniem połaci do jakiś 18%.... Czyli najpierw elewacja....

Obleciałem poziomnicą wszystkie ściany. Przytarłem z grubsza "ząbkowanie" pustaków, zmiotłem i zagruntowałem. Do gruntowanie kupiłem grunt Atlasa, z którego zawsze byłem zadowolony. Rozcieńczyłem 1:1 i natryskiwałem posiadanym opryskiwaczem ogrodowym, bo nic lepszego nie było pod ręką. Została jedna ściana do zagruntowania i można kleić styro.

Ściana północna trochę się osiąga przed całkowitym wyschnięciem po zimie. Temperatury bliskie zeru temu nie sprzyjają. Zastanawiam się, czy do takiej wilgotnej mogę kleić styro. Kleję na pianę, a ta niby lubi wilgotne podłoże... Co myślicie?

Czy "dojście" stryropianem do krawędzi otworu okiennego utrudni w jakiś sposób montaż stolarki?

Na koniec jeszcze fotka po usunięciu stępli okna tarasowego. Dopiero teraz widać, że wyszło dość spore - szerokość 4m. Z zewnątrz widać przez nie całe wnętrze domu  :smile:  Pewnie po zamontowaniu okien, gdy juz będą ramy to będzie inaczej - tzn mniej przestrzennie.


Był już pan i zrobił obmiar otworów okiennych. Podórwnałem płytę i nadproża w kilku miejscach i zamówię okna.

----------


## sebcioc55

Pianka lubi wilgotne ale nie mokre  :wink:  ale powinno byc spoko. Innym problemem moze byc wysychanie scian. Pisalem kiedys o tym w swoim dzienniku. Sciana zachodnia ktora byla większości zimy mokra tak jak ta u Ciebie pomimo wiosny przy wierceniu puszek okazala sie wilgotna w srodku. A styro na zewnatrz nie mialem. Wiec u Ciebie będzie jeszcze dluzej schlo. Nie zebym straszyl ale pozniej zanim zaczniesz kleic GK na sciany to dobrze sprawdz wilgotnosc muru.
A z tym styro do okien to zalezy jak bedziesz je montowal ale na pewno Ci go troche podniszczą. Ja bym zostawil wolne miejsce i potem dokleil z odpowiednim wegarkiem.

----------


## grend

Najpierw okna a pózniej styro. Nie wiem jaki planujesz system montażu ale generaalnie później nakładasz w wiekszości styro na rame. Nie mówiąc o taśmie jeżeli będziesz miał ciepły montaz. Z tymi oknami to mogłeś się pospieszyć bo omineły ciebie ceny zimowe

----------


## grend

> Witam w dzienniku  Spotkać na forum kogoś budującego niedaleko to rzadkość, ale budującego kilka działek dalej? Chyba zagram dzisiaj w totka. Podobno kumulacja!
> Zapraszam na swoja budowę to się wymienimy nr tel w razie czego. Dobrze móc liczyć na sąsiada. Ostatnio jak mi się auto zakopało na działce to też chłopaki z budowy obok mogli


Może dach bedzie chciał tez robic  :smile: 
W sumie gdzie się budujesz w Wielkopolsce czy na Mazowszu ?

----------


## grend

Wyznaczyłes juz godzine zero  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Wyznaczyłes juz godzine zero


No jeszcze czekam, ale w weekend pewnie coś dłubnę i wyrównam krokwie  :smile: 

Z aktualności to przeboje ze Swissporem opisane tutaj:http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ej-wg-SWISSPOR.


Zacząłem już trochę kleić na ściany, ale wstrzymam się do rozstrzygnięcia reklamacji. tu widać wiernych pomocników w nowej odsłonie:

Klejąc na pianę trzeba pilnować i wracać co chwila do przyklejonych niedawno płyt i je dociskać. Inaczej odlezą 5mm od ściany. Wiadomo, że początek będzie najgorszy, dlatego zacząłem kleić w miejscu tyłu przyszłego garażu.

Generalnie mam ciężki okres w pracy i na budowie bywam tylko weekendami. Teraz wstrzymuję się z klejeniem styro i wchodzę na dach krokwie wyrównywać. Ogarniam tez trochę spraw logistyczno-organizacyjnych. Blacha i rynny już leżą na placu dostawcy i czekaja na transport. Jestem po obmiarze otworów i teraz tylko zamówić okna i drzwi. Drzwi zewn. nie będę wstawiał tymczasowych - nie widzę sensu. Dotarły też zamówione w folnecie akcesoria dachowe i akcesoria do montażu okien od Widerskiego.

----------


## Gargi12

> No jeszcze czekam, ale w weekend pewnie coś dłubnę i wyrównam krokwie 
> 
> Z aktualności to przeboje ze Swissporem opisane tutaj:http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ej-wg-SWISSPOR.
> 
> 
> Zacząłem już trochę kleić na ściany, ale wstrzymam się do rozstrzygnięcia reklamacji. tu widać wiernych pomocników w nowej odsłonie:
> 
> Klejąc na pianę trzeba pilnować i wracać co chwila do przyklejonych niedawno płyt i je dociskać. Inaczej odlezą 5mm od ściany. Wiadomo, że początek będzie najgorszy, dlatego zacząłem kleić w miejscu tyłu przyszłego garażu.
> 
> Generalnie mam ciężki okres w pracy i na budowie bywam tylko weekendami. Teraz wstrzymuję się z klejeniem styro i wchodzę na dach krokwie wyrównywać. Ogarniam tez trochę spraw logistyczno-organizacyjnych. Blacha i rynny już leżą na placu dostawcy i czekaja na transport. Jestem po obmiarze otworów i teraz tylko zamówić okna i drzwi. Drzwi zewn. nie będę wstawiał tymczasowych - nie widzę sensu. Dotarły też zamówione w folnecie akcesoria dachowe i akcesoria do montażu okien od Widerskiego.


Witam widzę że bedzie cieplutko .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## grend

Rób 2 pace kleju z wora na środku płyty - wtedy nie będziesz musiał "wracać" do przyklejonych płyt

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Dziwię się , że nie przykrywasz konstrukcji deskami. 
Raz - odkryta konstrukcja podczas opadów nasiąka więcej niż tylko z powietrza więc czas suszenia trwa dłużej
dwa - jak przykryjesz więźba ciągle będzie wentylowana czyli będzie schła.

Teraz pracujesz pod chmurką i to źle wpływa na Ciebie, Twoje prace i użyte materiały. 

A tak w ogóle sezonowanie drewna nie powinno odbywać się w produkcie gotowym.

Pozdrawiam i życzę sukcesów Tomek.

ps z ciekawością czytam dziennik

----------


## Daniellos_

> Dziwię się , że nie przykrywasz konstrukcji deskami. 
> Raz - odkryta konstrukcja podczas opadów nasiąka więcej niż tylko z powietrza więc czas suszenia trwa dłużej
> dwa - jak przykryjesz więźba ciągle będzie wentylowana czyli będzie schła.
> 
> Teraz pracujesz pod chmurką i to źle wpływa na Ciebie, Twoje prace i użyte materiały. 
> 
> A tak w ogóle sezonowanie drewna nie powinno odbywać się w produkcie gotowym.
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę sukcesów Tomek.
> ...


U mnie nie będzie desek na więźbie. W dodatku tak u mnie wieje, że jestem pewien, że najszybciej wyschnie własnie tam, gdzie jest teraz  :smile: 

Fakt, że tak jak mówisz, sezonować to powinny się ścięte drzewa. Dopiero po takim sezonowaniu pnie powinny być cięte na dechy. Ale gdzie tak jest? A jak gdzieś jest to ile to kosztuje?

A teraz postępy z budowy:

Krokwie wystrugane, aby z grubsza było równo. Precyzyjniejsze równanie będzie na łatach. 
Wrzucona membrana - oczywiście zabrakło  :smile: . Pamiętajcie przy zamawianiu aby policzyć ile pasów o szerokości 1.3 (odjąć  na zakładad) potrzeba na cały dach. Nie wyszło idealnie i w kilku miejscach się przymarszczyło, ale nikt tam zaglądał nie będzie!
Kontrłaty nabite. Z drugiej strony tylko od dołu, bo nie miałem jak wejść na górę i przybić, ale zrobię to jak po tej pierwszej będą łaty, po których będzie można chodzić.
Nabite płyty OSB na szczyty - pozostałości z szalunku wieńca. Miały być na podłoge strychu, ale trzeba będzie dokupić. No i nie będą pocięte jak te z wieńca.
Przyklejona prawie połowa stryro na elewacji. Reklamacja odrzucona czyli nie pozostaje nic innego jak z niesmakiem kleić ten Swissshit na ściany. Robią się szpary, ale jakimś czasie wymyśliłem, że zamiast później pianować szczeliny to od razu kładę pianę przy krawędzi i to co wylezie to obetnę. 
Kleję jednak w całości na pianę. W sumie i tak kupiłem za dużo kleju do siatki, ale nie chce mi się rozrabiać. Nawet klejąc pianą nie idzie to tak szybko jak myślałem.

Fotki z klejenia styro:



I rzut okiem na całość poczynionych ostatnimi czasy postepów:

----------


## karster

Fajne te drzwi/ okno z suporexa  :wink:  to jakaś nowa moda?  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> Fajne te drzwi/ okno z suporexa  to jakaś nowa moda? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


no właśnie o co tu kaman? :wink: 

BTW: kurde jakoś wszystko robisz nie pokolei  :wink:  przypomnij jak będą montowane okna? Bo jak w murze to ok, ale jak troche wysunięte to będzie problem. Pamiętaj żeby zrobić sobie jakieś gniazdko w elewacji w okolicach tarasu i np wejścia bo to takie niby nic a potem jest rzeźba żeby to zrobić.

----------


## the_anonim

Seba popatrz post wyżej co ma w pudle. Tak że okna poza licem w mojej opinii. To jest okno perspektyw dla Polski moim zdaniem :smile:  *DANIELLOS* czy ja dobrze kojarzęto duże okno tarasowe masz na dom tego sąsiada? Ile tam masz do granicy, wydaje się bardzo blisko? Ciekawy sposób nakładania pianki ten na dole, nie podnosi to styro do góry(czemu tak)?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Seba popatrz post wyżej co ma w pudle. Tak że okna poza licem w mojej opinii. To jest okno perspektyw dla Polski moim zdaniem *DANIELLOS* czy ja dobrze kojarzęto duże okno tarasowe masz na dom tego sąsiada? Ile tam masz do granicy, wydaje się bardzo blisko? Ciekawy sposób nakładania pianki ten na dole, nie podnosi to styro do góry(czemu tak)?


No to ja nie wiem jak te okna będę montowane, tzn może i się da ale nie będzie łatwo ze styro przyklejonym na styk, jestem pewien że się poniszczy niepotrzebnie.
Danielos, a o co chodzi z tą siatką pod pierwszą warstwą styro? Chcesz ją łączyć z siatką pionową? Na takie zakończenia jest specjalna listwa z kapinosem, na prawdę fajne rozwiązanie, mam u siebie.

----------


## Daniellos_

Po kolei  :smile: 

Ten ślepy otwór z suporexu to takie okno na przyszłość  :smile:  Tzn kiedys będzie tu garaż i zastanawiam się czy robić drzwi w tym miejscu. Z jednej strony bym chciał, a zdrugiej strony będzie garderoba i obawiam się zapachów garażowych na ubraniach....

Okna będą na konsolach. Jak się poszarpie styro to trudno. I tak będę obrabiał szpaletami, glifami czy jak to się zwie.

Staram się tak kleić styro żeby było szczelnie czyli paski na płytę i pianuję jeszcze wszystkie łączenia/naroniżniki wewnętrzne pomiędzy płytami plus krawędzie zewnętrzne. Dodatkowo więcej pianuję napołączeniach stryro ściennego i cokołowego oraz narożniki. Generalnie nie planuję kołkować to piany w newralgicznych miejscach nie żałuję. A wracając do pytania: jak się odczeka przed przyklejeniem płyty tio nie odpycha, a jak się nie odczeka to odpycha i trzeba wracać i dociskać  :smile: 

Gniazdko w elewacji... Hmm myślę, że to się ogarnie już potem. Teraz jest większy kłopot, bo nie podciąłem stryro na rynnę spustową i trzeba bedzie wycinać już na ścianie  :sad:  Znając życie zapomnę i po drugiej stronie  :big lol: 

Owszem,u mnie wszystko jest w dziwnej kolejności, a podyktowane jest to faktem, że z niektórymi etapami muszę poczekać, ale w miedzyczasie coś muszę robić. Wtedy robię kolejne etapy.

Siatka jest na cokole. Jest jej deko za długo. Będzie obcięta na równo ze styro grafitowym. Na to listwa narożna z kapinosem i na to siatka na styro grafitowy. Jakoś tak  :smile: 

EDIT:
Przypomniało mi się, że mam pod płytą AROT50 wyprowadzony w okolice tarasu. Także PEXa z wodą czy 230V można wyciągnąć.

EDIT2:
Okno tarasowe mam na ten brzydki mur. Sąsiad mówi, że tymczasowy to trzymam go za sołwo. Do muru jest prawie 10m, choć wydaje się mniej.

----------


## cob_ra

Wracając do styro, u mnie było podobnie, ale to dawałem na strop, i tak piankowałem, warstwy na przemian. CCC i dlatego padło na Swisshit. Na elewacje brałem austrotherm, drożej ale płyty były zdecydowanie lepsze niż swisshit.

----------


## karster

Odkąd zmienili nazwę (tudzież sama się zmieniła) wszystko stało się jasne  :big lol: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Są dni kiedy robi się cały dzień i na koniec jest człowiek dumny z poczynionych postępów - np przy murowaniu ścian. Są też jednak dni kiedy człowiek tyra mase godzin i schodząc z budowy ogląda się za siebie i widzi jak mało udało się zrobić... Ostatnio więcej tych drugich dni niestety.
Na przykład w minony weekend udało mi się jednego dnia przykleić styropian na oba szczyty i byłem z siebie dumny. Szło szybko, bo nie dbam o szczelność i dokładność. Styro tylko po to aby zlicować powierzchnię szczytu ze ścianą budynku.


Za to drugiego dnia męczyłem się obróbkami pasa podrynnowego. Za to tutaj zdbyłem kolejną sprawność harcerską - dekarz  :smile: 
Na krawędź płyty zamontowany jest kątownik aluminiowy. Blachę tnę zwykłymi nożycami do blachy z marketu za 6zł. Nie idzie to idealnie równo, ale z tych stron, które widać podwijam krawedź 1cm

Blachę mocuję do stołu ściskami stolarskimi, aby sidziała na miejscu i przyciskając jednym klockiem do stołu, drugim kawałkiem drewna naciskam na wystającą krawędź używając ciężaru ciała. Na początku używałem gumowego młotka, ale zagieta tak krawędź miała tendencję do wyginania w łuk. Trzeba zaginać naciskając na szerszą powierzchnię np przy uzyciu właśnie listwy, bo młotek działa punktowo.




Szczególnie pierwsza szła opornie. Człowiek się uczy i każda kolejna wychodzi już lepiej. Pomyślałem, że spróbuje najpierw sam - jak wszystko na tej budowie  :smile: . Zacznę od tych obróbek, których i tak nie widać, bo są pod rynną i jak wyjdzie akceptowalnie to podejmę się wykonania także wiatrownic i obróbki kalenicowej. Rozważałem kupno gotowych obróbek od dostawcy blachy (Prószyński, Budmat), ale ceny są masakryczne (3-4x więcej niż koszt samej blachy). Inną opcją był zakup na allegro obróbek wykonanych pod wymiar, ale obawiałem się jakości blach. 
Zobaczymy jaki będzie efekt po zamontowaniu.

EDIT:
Na blasze jest folia ochronna  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajnie to zaczyna wyglądać  :smile:  Powiedz czemu nie wysunałeś ściany szczytowej co by oszczedziło znacząco styropian? Chyba że o tym pisałeś a ja nie pamiętam. Druga sprawa to odtłuszczałeś jakoś OSB przed klejeniem styro? 
No i na koniec takie coś z własnego doświadczenia że blach nie opłaca się wyginać samemu. U mnie w okolicy wyginają taką blachę chyba za 2zł/mb, więc lepiej ten czas poświęcić na co innego, a wygną Ci dokładnie tak jak im powiesz.

BTW: kiedy okna ? :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie wysunieta ściana szczytowa. Faktycznie możnaby, ale...
- musiałbym zastoswać grubszą murłatę - zrobiłem 12x8, bo pierwotnie miałybyc szczyty murowane. Ostatnio wiejący iatr szarpiący całą kontrukcją zasiał zwiątpienie czy to był dobry pomysł. Mam nadzieję, że łaty i podłoga na górnym pasie wiązarów wszystko usztywnią.
- myślę, że przy pracującym dachu stryo jest w stanie sporo wytłumić i zapobiegać pękaniu elewacji w miejscu styku ściany ze szczytem
- jest możliwe, że zanim dorobię się garażu, będzie tam moja majsterkownia i izolowane szczyty wraz z ociepleniem między krokwiami pozwoli tam przebywać pomijając skrajnie ujemne i dodatnie temperatury.

Nie odtłuszczałem OSB. Pisałeś o tym już wczesniej, ale zrobiłem próbę jak odrywania przyklejonego styro i było ok. Fakt, że moje płyty nie były prosto ze składu, ale wisiały sporo czasu jako szalunek wieńca i wtedy zdażył je opłukać deszcze, przewiać wiatr i reszte zrobiło słoneczne UV  :smile:  No i po tym jak zbrakło mi piany do styro to do szczytów kupiłem uniwersalny klej PU w pianie Ceresita. Do tego zastosowania jeszcze lepszy.

Faktycznie musze się rozejrzeć za lokalną ekipą do obróbek. Musze jednak przyznać, że jestem w tym coraz lepszy  :smile:  Jakbym stawiał drugi dom to wszystkie byłyby idealne  :smile: 

Okna i drzwi mają być na początku maja.

----------


## kaszpir007

> S
> 
> Za to drugiego dnia męczyłem się obróbkami pasa podrynnowego. Za to tutaj zdbyłem kolejną sprawność harcerską - dekarz 
> Na krawędź płyty zamontowany jest kątownik aluminiowy. Blachę tnę zwykłymi nożycami do blachy z marketu za 6zł. Nie idzie to idealnie równo, ale z tych stron, które widać podwijam krawedź 1cm
> lepiej. Pomyślałem, że spróbuje najpierw sam - jak wszystko na tej budowie . Zacznę od tych obróbek, których i tak nie widać, bo są pod rynną i jak wyjdzie akceptowalnie to podejmę się wykonania także wiatrownic i obróbki kalenicowej. Rozważałem kupno gotowych obróbek od dostawcy blachy (Prószyński, Budmat), ale ceny są masakryczne (3-4x więcej niż koszt samej blachy). Inną opcją był zakup na allegro obróbek wykonanych pod wymiar, ale obawiałem się jakości blach. 
> Zobaczymy jaki będzie efekt po zamontowaniu.


U mnie jak brałem z hurtowni materiały a później materiały na dach to miałem za darmo robione "gięcie" blach i cięcia  jako taki dodatkowy "bonus".
Chwalili sie nowoczesną nową giętarką i faktycznie gięcia blach wyszły świetnie , a u mnie bardzo dużo trzeba było blachy i wyginania.

Czasami warto pogadać i ponegocjować , bo chyba obecnie każda hurtownia budowlana ma własna giętarkę do blach ...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie wysunieta ściana szczytowa. Faktycznie możnaby, ale...
> - musiałbym zastoswać grubszą murłatę - zrobiłem 12x8, bo pierwotnie miałybyc szczyty murowane. Ostatnio wiejący iatr szarpiący całą kontrukcją zasiał zwiątpienie czy to był dobry pomysł. Mam nadzieję, że łaty i podłoga na górnym pasie wiązarów wszystko usztywnią.
> - myślę, że przy pracującym dachu stryo jest w stanie sporo wytłumić i zapobiegać pękaniu elewacji w miejscu styku ściany ze szczytem
> - jest możliwe, że zanim dorobię się garażu, będzie tam moja majsterkownia i izolowane szczyty wraz z ociepleniem między krokwiami pozwoli tam przebywać pomijając skrajnie ujemne i dodatnie temperatury.
> 
> Nie odtłuszczałem OSB. Pisałeś o tym już wczesniej, ale zrobiłem próbę jak odrywania przyklejonego styro i było ok. Fakt, że moje płyty nie były prosto ze składu, ale wisiały sporo czasu jako szalunek wieńca i wtedy zdażył je opłukać deszcze, przewiać wiatr i reszte zrobiło słoneczne UV  No i po tym jak zbrakło mi piany do styro to do szczytów kupiłem uniwersalny klej PU w pianie Ceresita. Do tego zastosowania jeszcze lepszy.
> 
> Faktycznie musze się rozejrzeć za lokalną ekipą do obróbek. Musze jednak przyznać, że jestem w tym coraz lepszy  Jakbym stawiał drugi dom to wszystkie byłyby idealne 
> 
> Okna i drzwi mają być na początku maja.


Żeby dach się nie bujał to trzeba stężenia porobić odpowiednie i bedzie git. Ale i tak przy dużych wiatrach będziesz słyszał stalowe elementy konstrukcji sufitu, zwłasza przesuwające się o pół milimetra albo i mniej wieszaki obrotowe  :wink:  u mnie czasem słychać. Drugi raz zrobił bym jednak strop monolityczny i na to dopiero wiązary DIY taki jak Ty masz tylko bez pasa dolnego co by się opierały na murłacie. 
Z płytami OSB to faktycznie chyba natura Cię wyręczyła z tym odtłuszczaniem  :wink:  czekam na dalesze postępy prac  :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

*Daniellos_*
Wyciągam cię z drugiej strony :smile:  ale przypomniałem sobie że ode mnie dostajesz "*odznakę SAMORÓB miesiąca kwiecień*" za te gięcie pasu podrynnowego. Jak to zobaczyłem to pomyślałem sobie wariat (w pozytywnym znaczeniu) jak ty to wymyśliłeś i co ważne na zdjęciach widać że równo ci to idzie. 

Szacun

----------


## miloszenko

Z którego projektu jest wizualizacja nr 3 w pierwszym poście? ( ta najbliższa Tobie  :smile:  ).

----------


## Kamil_

Giętarka miażdży system!
Brawo!

----------


## sebcioc55

> Z którego projektu jest wizualizacja nr 3 w pierwszym poście? ( ta najbliższa Tobie  ).


proszę  :wink:  http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/pub/pro...czny1A_TYL.jpg

----------


## Marek.M

Witam się w wątku. Przeczytałem i podziwiam samozaparcie. Co w nas informatykach jest takiego, że sami domy chcemy stawiać? Ja jeszcze trochę muszę doczytać. Takie dzienniki jak Twój są wielką pomocą. Zwłaszcza, że piszesz sporo o kosztach, co na pewno jest bardzo pomocne.

Miałeś jakieś doświadczenie przed rozpoczęciem prac? Ile czasu poświęciłeś na przygotowanie się do budowy? Jakieś wątki możesz szczególnie polecić?

Rozumiem, że drewno na wiązary ma grubość 6 cm, standardowo daje się 4 cm?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Witam się w wątku. Przeczytałem i podziwiam samozaparcie. Co w nas informatykach jest takiego, że sami domy chcemy stawiać? Ja jeszcze trochę muszę doczytać. Takie dzienniki jak Twój są wielką pomocą. Zwłaszcza, że piszesz sporo o kosztach, co na pewno jest bardzo pomocne.
> 
> Miałeś jakieś doświadczenie przed rozpoczęciem prac? Ile czasu poświęciłeś na przygotowanie się do budowy? Jakieś wątki możesz szczególnie polecić?
> 
> Rozumiem, że drewno na wiązary ma grubość 6 cm, standardowo daje się 4 cm?


Informatycy są zaradni i na co dzień muszą sie posługiwać maksymą ze stopki Sebastiana  :smile: 
Nie pamiętam ile się przygotowywałem do budowy. Kilka miesięcy załatwiając kwestie papierkowe. W trakcie budowy budowy zdaję sobie sprawę, że za mało. Jednak wiem też, że jest wiwle kwestii do których się nie przygotujesz nie zależnie ile czasu na to poświęcisz  :smile: 
Wątki godne polecenia? Hmm ..Najprościej zaglądać z linki ze stopek osób, ktore widzisz, że piszą na forum z sensem  :wiggle:  Choć nie każdy przekazuje swoją wiedzę w dzienniku w sposób łatwo przyswajalny.

----------


## Marek.M

> Nie pamiętam ile się przygotowywałem do budowy. Kilka miesięcy załatwiając kwestie papierkowe. W trakcie budowy budowy zdaję sobie sprawę, że za mało. Jednak wiem też, że jest wiwle kwestii do których się nie przygotujesz nie zależnie ile czasu na to poświęcisz


No to rzeczywiście krótko.

Doczytałem, że w projekcie drzewo miałeś 45mm grubości, ale coś mi się kojarzy, że zamówiłeś grubsze... dobrze pamiętam? Czym ciąłeś drzewo robiąc wiązary?

----------


## Daniellos_

> No to rzeczywiście krótko.
> 
> Doczytałem, że w projekcie drzewo miałeś 45mm grubości, ale coś mi się kojarzy, że zamówiłeś grubsze... dobrze pamiętam? Czym ciąłeś drzewo robiąc wiązary?


Tak. Chyba we wszystkich ofertach jakie otrzymalem na prefabrykowane wiązary miały grubość 45mm. Tak też miałem w swoim projekcie. Jak już wiesz zrobiłem 60mm. W zasadzie koszt się drastycznie nie zwiększył, bo na wiązary nie idzie aż tak dużo materiału.
Drewno ciąłem pilarką. Miej jednak na uwadze, że robiąc wiązary na budowie zaoszczędzisz kilka tysięcy , ale będzie to kosztować sporo pracy. Najpierw przy ich zbijaniu, a później przy ich wyrównywaniu i na koniec przy wyprowadzaniu równej połaci na łatach. Wiązary DIY są obarczone błędami wykonawczymi. Drewno z tartaku nie jest idealnie proste i równe. No i na koniec jeszcze sprawa montażu. Nie jesteś fachowcem to idealnie nie bedzie. To wszystko wymaga pracy, aby doprowadzić połać do przyzwoitości. 
Nie mam porównania jaki stopień równości ma połać zeobiona przez dekarzy pod dachówkę, ale u mnie będzie płaska blacha, a ona pokaże każdy błąd.

----------


## Marek.M

Możesz jeszcze napisać ile zamawiałeś tego drewna na więźbę i ile zapłaciłeś za m3? No i jakie to drewno było?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Możesz jeszcze napisać ile zamawiałeś tego drewna na więźbę i ile zapłaciłeś za m3? No i jakie to drewno było?


W pierwszym poście znajdziesz linka do kosztorysu. Za m3 płaciłem chyba 700zł. Tarcica surowa, ale wycinana w zimie, impregnowana ciśnieniowo i jakiejś wyższej klasy. Kupione w polecanym przez wszystkich składzie, gdzie główny specjalsta drzewny stwierdził, że we wszystkich tartakach to sprzedają tarcicę tej najgorszej klasy.

Stan aktualny:



Łaty nabite. Lekko nie było. Kilka wskazówek od samoroba, który jest bogatszy o doświdczenie w łaceniu 150m2:
1. Nie wychodź z założenia, że pierwsza łata od której zaczynasz to stan zero. In plus to dołożysz np podkładkę, a in minus bedziesz musiał podcinać łatę lub kontrłatę. Od początku coś podkładaj, żeby było z czego ująć w razie potrzeby.
2. Podkładki przy ilości jakiej potrzebujesz na cały dach (który zrobiłeś samemu i nie jest idealny  :smile: ) mogą trochę kosztować. Po czasie dowiedziałem się, że można kupić plastikowe kliny do tego przeznaczone. Używałem też sporo cienkich pasków drewna pozostałych po wyrównywaniu wybrzuszonych kantówek z czasów robienia wiązarów.
3.Sznurowanie - Rozciągnąlem sznurki wzdłóż skrajnych wiązarów i potem dwa kolejne w poprzek dla pierwszych planowanych łat. Te dwa sznurki dla łat ustawiałem na wysokości ustalonej przez sznurki ze skrajnych wiązarów. Po przybiciu dwóch rzędów łat ustawiałem sznurki dla dwóch kolejnych rzędów i leciałem z kolejnymi dwoma łatami przez całą długość dachu. 
4. Przybijałem po dwa rzędzy łat od dołu do góry. Pierwsze z drabiny, a kolejne już poruszając się po tych pierwszych.
5. Na koniec jeszcze poziomnica 250cm i sprawdzam całą połać. Dobijam łaty wystające ponad resztę i poprawiam te łaty, którym brakuje do płaszczyzny wyznaczonej przez pozimnicę więcej jak 2-3mm. Pomimo układania łat pod sznurek jest tego około 10%. Może wpływ wiatru, bo trochę wiało momentami.
6. Buty robocze z grubą podeszwą to podstawa. Inaczej po 2 dniach bolą stopy od chodzenia ko krawędziach łat.
7. Pamiętaj przed nabiciem łat, że pod spód musisz jeszcze wsadzić pas nadrynnowy. Ja musiałem później podnosić łaty.

Łacenie zajęło mi 5 całych dni. Łącznie z pasem podrynnowym, obsadzaniem rynien, pasem nadrynnowym itd to 14 dni. Samodzielne klepanie obróbek jest pracochłonne. Pojadę z blachą do dekarzy, niech wygną mi wiatrownice, drugi pas nadrynnowy, kalenice i listwę startową.

Tu jeszcze fotka pierwszego pasa nadrynnowego. Zakład robiłem max 10cm, ale na zakładzie jest klej dekarski lub taśma butylowa. Mambrana przyklejana na taśme butylową. Ta w przecciwieństwie do tasmy dwustronnej, którą kleiłem membranę, trzyma na prawdę dobrze po mocnym dociśnięciu.

Tu założona maskownica rynny, żeby zobaczyć jak to finalnie będzie wyglądać.


Ogólnie zaczyna TO nabierać finalnej formy. Do tego stopnia, że jeden z robotników wymieniających pracujących obok zapytał mnie czy TO będzie budynek mieszkalny  :big lol:

----------


## the_anonim

Pierwsze zdjęcie bomba to słoneczko. Widzę że chcesz konkurować z Sadystą o tytuł "najczystszej budowy".
1. I jak cenowo wyszło Galeco? Montowałeś idealnie w poziomie jak zaleca instrukcja jeśli tak to czy nie martwi Cię ten szczegół jak to będzie w zimie bo jak rozumiem kabli nie będziesz montował?
2. Widzę że blacha już jest, na co padło jaki kolor?
3. Zrób fotkę jak tą przedostatnią ale już z łatami żebym zobaczył jak chcesz rozwiązać pas nad rynnowy bo widzę że kontrłata nie dochodzi do samej rynny.
4. Jak się grafit zachowuje przez te ostatnie 2tygo. nie bananuje nie robią się szczeliny? Naczytałem się ostatnio o tym co to za rzeczy się nie robią z tym styro na słońcu a u Ciebie widzę że nie spieszno z siatką i klejem.
5. Zamiast zlecać obróbki znajdź dekarza w okolicy z giętarką daj flaszkę i powiedz że sam sobie będziesz wyginał. Tylko pamiętaj do giętarki potrzeba dwóch osób może być nawet ośmiolatek  ale musi być druga osoba bo samemu trudno zrobić równo.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## karster

> Widzę że chcesz konkurować z Sadystą o tytuł "najczystszej budowy".


... ja też lubię porządek  :wink:  no ale prawdziwa budowa dla mnie dopiero się zacznie lada dzień, tudzież jutro

----------


## Daniellos_

> Pierwsze zdjęcie bomba to słoneczko. Widzę że chcesz konkurować z Sadystą o tytuł "najczystszej budowy".
> 1. I jak cenowo wyszło Galeco? Montowałeś idealnie w poziomie jak zaleca instrukcja jeśli tak to czy nie martwi Cię ten szczegół jak to będzie w zimie bo jak rozumiem kabli nie będziesz montował?
> 2. Widzę że blacha już jest, na co padło jaki kolor?
> 3. Zrób fotkę jak tą przedostatnią ale już z łatami żebym zobaczył jak chcesz rozwiązać pas nad rynnowy bo widzę że kontrłata nie dochodzi do samej rynny.
> 4. Jak się grafit zachowuje przez te ostatnie 2tygo. nie bananuje nie robią się szczeliny? Naczytałem się ostatnio o tym co to za rzeczy się nie robią z tym styro na słońcu a u Ciebie widzę że nie spieszno z siatką i klejem.
> 5. Zamiast zlecać obróbki znajdź dekarza w okolicy z giętarką daj flaszkę i powiedz że sam sobie będziesz wyginał. Tylko pamiętaj do giętarki potrzeba dwóch osób może być nawet ośmiolatek  ale musi być druga osoba bo samemu trudno zrobić równo.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Tylko pobieznie ogarnąłem do zdjęcia i w słońcu tak bałaganu nie widać  :smile: 
1. Zagadka dobrej ceny galeco rozwiązała się gdy wyszło na jaw, że oferta nie zawierała maskownic  :mad:  Było za poźno, aby się wycofać. Teraz kosztowo wychodzi niecałe 2000pln na 30mb. 
Mój dom nie jest idealny co skutkowało rynnami ze spadkiem pojednej stronie i rynnami w poziomie po drugiej  :smile:  Będę miał porównanie  :tongue:  Jak wszystko się robi pierwszy raz w życiu to kompromisy są nieuniknione.
2. Blacha to Pruszyński antracyt gruboziarnisty z mikrofalą.
3. Na łatach dochodzi kontrłata grubości 4cm i wtedy jej rant wychodzi prawie nad rynną czyli drugi pas nadrynnowy będzie prawie pionowo. Postaram się zrobić fotkę, aby to pokazać.
4. Przyznam, że nie przyglądałem się ostatnio mojemu styro. Na bananowanie nie ma za bardzo szans, bo klejony na pianę, a ta trzyma mocno. Kładziony był tez warkocz piany zaraz przy krawędzi zewnętrznej płyty, tak że aż wyłazi na łączeniu i to moim zdaniem nie pozwoli na powstanie szczelin. Kilka domów dalej jeden dom stał całą zimę z nieokrytym styro i dopiero teraz tynkiem zaciągali czyli można  :smile:  Fakt, że jak słońce zaświeci na wilgotny grafit to słychać coś jakby strzelanie jak pracuje.
5. Zobaczę co robić jak usłyszę cenę za obróbki z blachy klienta.

----------


## surgi22

Kiedy planujesz tynkować z zewnątrz?  Zostawianie na lato odkrytego grafitu to nie jest dobry pomysł . Dlaczego nie kleiłeś płyt styro po obwodzie tylko paski ?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Kiedy planujesz tynkować z zewnątrz?  Zostawianie na lato odkrytego grafitu to nie jest dobry pomysł . Dlaczego nie kleiłeś płyt styro po obwodzie tylko paski ?


Dlaczego to nie dobry pomysł? Zewnętrzna warstwa styro i tak jest ścierana podczas równania przez kładzeniemi siatki.
Jak skończę dach to przyjdzie czas na siatke i klej. W międzyczasie zamontują okna i drzwi.
Po obwodzie styro też jest klejone, ale klej nakładany w narożnik pomiędzy ścianą, a przyklejonymi już poprzednimi płytami i jeszcze jeden pasek przy zewnętrznej krawędzi płyt.

----------


## sebcioc55

@Daniellos wiesz ile sumarycznie wyniesie Cię koszt pokrycia dachu? Chodzi mi o samo pokrycie, czyli blacha, obróbki i rynny. Bo zastanawiam się czy u siebie nie robić garazu bez okapu właśnie z blachą czy standardowo dachówkę. Twoja odpowiedź dużo by mi pomogła i jeszcze informacja jaką masz powierzchnię połaci, coś mi się kojarzy że pisałeś o 160m^2.

----------


## Daniellos_

> @Daniellos wiesz ile sumarycznie wyniesie Cię koszt pokrycia dachu? Chodzi mi o samo pokrycie, czyli blacha, obróbki i rynny. Bo zastanawiam się czy u siebie nie robić garazu bez okapu właśnie z blachą czy standardowo dachówkę. Twoja odpowiedź dużo by mi pomogła i jeszcze informacja jaką masz powierzchnię połaci, coś mi się kojarzy że pisałeś o 160m^2.


Mam około 150m2 i na ta chwilę szacuję koszt pokrycia na 66zl/m2, ale wliczone w to wszystko łącznie z kominkami, rynnami itd. Dokładne podsumowaniewrzucę tu jak  już skończę ten etap, ale dotychczasowe wydatki wyślę Ci na priv, żeby tu nie robić bałaganu. Jak potrzebujesz jakiś dokładniejszych danych to pytaj.

----------


## Daniellos_

W tym tygodniu na budowie udało mi się zacząć kłaść kable w bruzdach, ale część prowadzoną po więźbie mam do poprawki - muszę puścić ją w korytkach lub peszlach. Z rzeczy ciekawszych to zaprosiłem przejeżdżającego pana koparkowego aby dłubnął w dwóch miejscach na działce trochę głębiej niż ja szpadlem w swoich "badaniach geologicznych". Potrzebne to było do moich rozważań na temat przydomowej oczyszczalni. Ku mojej radości okazało się, że po jednej stronie na głębokości 150cm trafiłem na warstwę piachu. Z tej radości zasypaliśmy dziurę i koparkowy odjechał w siną dal. Dopiero wieczorem pomyślałem, że powinienem zrobic test perlokacyjny. Nie ma co rozpaczać - trzeba to odkopać!  :big grin:  W piątek wziąłem szpadel w dłoń i do dzieła. Oto efekty:

Test w skrócie polega wykopaniu otworu 30cm30cmx15cm nasączeniu go wodą, a następnie wlaniu 12,5l wody i mierzeniu czasu wchłaniania. Za późno zacząłem i test musiałem zakończyć po pół godziny, bo było po 21tej. W przeciągu 30min wchłonęło się ok 3,5cm, co dałoby wynik wchłonięcia całości w ok 120 minut co jest sklasyfikowane jako wchłanialność klasy C i akceptowalne do zastosowań jakie mnie interesują.

Gdybym miał większą działkę to robiłbym poletko rozsączające jak Konrad, ale ograniczony miejscem ograniczę się do studni chłonnej.
c.d.n.

----------


## Daniellos_

Dostęp do warstwy przepuszczalnej pozwoli mi na wykorzystanie oczyszczalnie biologicznej. Najprawdopodobniej zdecyduję sie na BioHero ze względu na najlepszy stosunek ceny do możliwości. Generalnie jest nawet podejrzanie tania. Montaż oczywiście tymi ręcami. Do tego zbiornik retencyjny pozwalający gromadzić oczyszconą wodę i na końcu studnia chłonna. Zbiornik i studnia z betonowych kręgów. Jeszcze się waham nad tym zbiornikiem. Koszt 1000pln za 2000l czyli do przełknięcia. Plusy to wodę można wykorzystywać do podlewania ogrodu i jest się eko  :smile:  Minusy to koszt utrzymywania pompy. Ma ktoś doświadczenia w tym temacie?
Kolejna kwesia to podłączenie do tej studni chłonnej odwodnienia i wody z rynien. Można? Nie przeleje się podczas ulewy? Bez zaworu zwrotnego Mogłoby się cofnąć do oczyszczalni. Ryzykowne...

----------


## max1207

> Dostęp do warstwy przepuszczalnej pozwoli mi na wykorzystanie oczyszczalnie biologicznej. Najprawdopodobniej zdecyduję sie na BioHero ze względu na najlepszy stosunek ceny do możliwości. Generalnie jest nawet podejrzanie tania. Montaż oczywiście tymi ręcami. Do tego zbiornik retencyjny pozwalający gromadzić oczyszconą wodę i na końcu studnia chłonna. Zbiornik i studnia z betonowych kręgów. Jeszcze się waham nad tym zbiornikiem. Koszt 1000pln za 2000l czyli do przełknięcia. Plusy to wodę można wykorzystywać do podlewania ogrodu i jest się eko  Minusy to koszt utrzymywania pompy. Ma ktoś doświadczenia w tym temacie?
> Kolejna kwesia to podłączenie do tej studni chłonnej odwodnienia i wody z rynien. Można? Nie przeleje się podczas ulewy? Bez zaworu zwrotnego Mogłoby się cofnąć do oczyszczalni. Ryzykowne...


Mam dokładnie taką sama instalacje w planach jak Ty, tj oczyszczalnia biologiczna, zbiornik na czystą wodę do podlewania i studnia chłonna.
Tyle że przez moją działkę leci rura odprowadzająca deszczówkę z działki obok do rowu i planuje się do niej wpiąć jako przelew.

Będę śledził Twój wątek pod względem kosztów tej instalacji, ja jeszcze mam do niej niestety dużo czasu.

----------


## uciu

Mam ten sam dylemat :Smile: 
Tzn ma być oczyszczalnia z tunelem lub studnią chłonną i kwesta tylko czy podłączyć rury z rynien.
Troche się nad tym waham  bo jednak przy ulewie z dachu 330m2 wody bedzie.... duzo :Smile: 
Ostatnio jak lało 3 dni to z garazu 3x5 nalało mi prawie całego mauzera 1100l.
Poza tym taka studnia chłonna to raptem 1500-2000m3 (planowałem kręgi 100 lub 120 na głębokość 2m) a dach o wieeeele większy niż ten z blaszaka.
Co prawda zawsze część wsiąknie ale czy aż tyle?
Chyba nie będę ryzykował.

----------


## surgi22

Nie wolno łączyć oczyszczalni ścieków z kanalizacja deszczowa .Nikt Ci tego oficjalnie nie zaakceptuje. PS. chyba że zrobisz nielegalna , ale to b.głupi pomysł.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Tyle że przez moją działkę leci rura odprowadzająca deszczówkę z działki obok do rowu i planuje się do niej wpiąć jako przelew.


Wiesz, że w tym celu potrzebujesz operatu wodno-prawnego? Projekt itd to podobno są spore koszta.

@uciu -  Chyba faktycznie odpuściłbym podłączenie rynien, ale moze chociaż opaskę odwodnienia...? Aktualnie nie mam co z tą wodą zrobić. 

@ surgi - to co jest na wyjściu oczyszczalni biologicznej to mętna woda. Ściek oczyszczony ok 95%. Można to wylać na trawnik, tak samo jak wodę deszczową z rynien lub gromadzić jedno i drugie w zbiorniku retencyjnym jeśli tylko dysponuje się odpowiednią pojemnością.

----------


## rafhi

Hej Daniel zajmuje się akurat tą branża więc pozwole się wypowiedzieć, odnośnie  deszczówki - panowie nie wpinajcie się w desczówkę bo jak was dopadną to mandaty lecą od 500 zł wzwyż do chyba nawet 5 tys. zł - można kombinować z klapą zwrotną która was zabezpieczy przed tzw. "zadymianiem" przez ZGK - co sprytniejsi coś takiego wykonali.

Co do samej klapy zwrotnej Daniel jeżeli boisz się cofki od strony rury można coś takiego wykonać(klapa zwrotna)  i klapa się nie podniesie - ryzyko że się górą przeleje...

Innym sposobem na sprawdzenie czy zbiornik jest pełny - montaż pływaków - suma 120 zł podłączyć to do jakiegoś taniego sterownika lub też do sygnalizatora i masz info czy został przekroczony tzw. poziom przelew - wtedy info że niestety rynnne trzeba odpiąć od rury do zbiornika. Jeżeli planowałeś jakąs automatykę w domu - to dobrym pomysłem jest sterownik z modułem GSM - może cię poinformować jako alarm przelewu lub alarm sms ( wysyła do twojego fona także masz czas na reakcję)

Pompa - pytanie jak często taka pompa może chodzić u Ciebie ? jaka wielkość w kW ? można to przeliczyć na dobę. Jakiś koszt zawsze będzie ale nie przesadzałbym że to będzie sporo. Generalnie w pompce masz silnik indukcyjny i im mniej się załącza tym mniej pobiera prądu - najwięcej na rozruchu - można to wysterować odpowiednim ustawieniem wcześniej omawianych pływaków. - zrobić wysoką granicę przelewu i uruchamiać w bardzo marginalnej sytuacji.

ps. dobór i wielkość zbiornika musiałbyś obliczyć z pow. dachu i średniej opadowej np w ciągu miesiąca - odpowiesz sobie w ten sposób na pytanie ile tej wody ci zejdzie z tego dachu i jak duży powinien być zbiornik.

----------


## Marek.M

> ps. dobór i wielkość zbiornika musiałbyś obliczyć z pow. dachu i średniej opadowej np w ciągu miesiąca - odpowiesz sobie w ten sposób na pytanie ile tej wody ci zejdzie z tego dachu i jak duży powinien być zbiornik.


Mam pytanie, jak wielki zbiornik na deszczówkę trzeba dobrać dla dachu o rzucie na ziemię, wielkości 200m2 (dach kąt 30-35*). Według tego co piszesz, to wychodzi mi, że przyjmując średni opad 50mm na miesiąc, to 200m2 * 50 mm = 10000 litrów.

----------


## rafhi

jHej no tak średnia miesięczna w zależności od regionu to 50 mm - 70 mm całej wody na bank nie wyłapiesz może max połowa z tego - tylko trzeba wziąść pod uwagę że opad może wystąpić w pare dni lub rozkładać się na cały miesiąc. Dochodzą czynniki odparowania wody itp. Od ciebie też zależy co z tą wodą robisz - jak ją zagospodarujesz, jak często będziesz podlewać itp.  Bardziej rozbudowana aplikacja to podłączenie tej wody szarej np. do wc - spłukiwanie wodą szarą jest korzystniejsze jest to miękka woda i nie posiada kamienia. Zbiornik myślę że powinnien być na max 4 m3, powyżej to już ekonomia zagląda do portfela. Gdzieś kiedyś przeczytałem że oszczędność wody na cele podlewania i tego podobnego w skali roku to około 350 -450 zł w zależności od stawki Wodociągów za m3.

Idealną sytuacją jest możliwośc wpięcia się do kanalizacji deszczowej - gdzie nadmiar wody pozbywamy się do głównego kolektora a zbiornik napełniamy do  wielkości naszych potrzeb,

----------


## Daniellos_

To ja chyba zostanę z rynnami wylewającymi na trawnik  :tongue: 
Do zbiornika retencyjnego (jeśli w ogóle go zrobię) podłączę tylko odwodnienie zakopane wkoło płyty, ale.... Rura drenażowa zakopana jest na głebokości ok 70cm i jej końce łączą się w studzience rewizyjnej. Na jakiej wysokości należałoby zrobić przelew do zbiornika? Jeśli na tej samej to najprawdopodobniej szybciej woda ze zbiornika popłynie do drenażu. Należałoby połączyć wyżej, ale ile wyżej?  :smile:  Coś na zdrowy rozsądek.

@Rafał - Wrzucę tam jakąś zwykłą pompę do brudnej wody, bo akurat taką mam i załączał bym ja tylko wtedy, gdy chciałbym wykorzystywać z tamtąd wodę np podlewając ogród.

W sobote zajrzałem do centrum recyklingu (czyt: na wysypisko  :smile: ) celem zdobycia korytek do prowadzenia instalacji na poddaszu. 

Kusiło mnie przywieźć kilka manekinów, bo jako samorób nie mam z kim pogadać na budowie  :big grin: 
A oto zdobycze. Korytka, tunel i kilka rur PP dużego kalibru. Może uda się udzyskać kilka elementów gdybym chciał robić rozdzielacz do dolnego źródła PC:


Wczoraj przybył na budowę elektryk, który ma odbierać instalację i podpisac kwity dla ZE. Taki typ 'Panie tak nikt nie robi. Niepotrzebnie się wykosztujesz".
No ale sam jestem elektrykiem z wykształcenia to potrzebny mi tylko ktoś z pieczątką. 

No i posmakowałem co to znaczy wyrównywać ściany elewacji tarką do styropianu. Masakra. drobiny styropianu latające wszędzie. Miałem maskę przeciwpyłową, ale okulary tylko zwykłe ochronne - polecam ochronne gogle! Najgorzej w miejscach, gdzie pracowałem na większej wysokości z drabiny, bo przesunięcie rusztowania to za dużo roboty. Jedno z mniej przyjemnych zajęć na budowie. Można powiedzieć, że w jeden dzień zrobiłem półtora szczytu. 
Kolejne miejsce gdzie wiązary DIY dokładają roboty, bo krokwie lekko wygiete i na szczytach trzeba to gubić starciem styropianu, aby wyrównać.

----------


## rafhi

Daniel odpowiadam ci tym:

http://www.karmat.pl/pl/zasuwy-burzo...C5%84cowe.html

nie musisz się martwić że od strony zbiornika napełni ci się drenaż

----------


## grend

Oszukiwanie na deszczówce robisz w banalny sposób robiąc zwykły syfon....

----------


## grend

Jak robisz to wszystko inaczej widzisz - albo dosadniej zaczynasz widziec

Rynna w 70% dachach jest zrobiona nie według instrukcji - opieram się o Galleco. Zgaduje dlaczego ukrycie felcu i stopni. Rynnę zrobiłem ze spadkiem 2 cm na 7 metrach - kawał pracochłonnej pracy ale woda i tak zostawała na łaczeniach rynny. Tak jakby zatrzask troche rozpreżał rynne. Poprawiłem - zrobiłem większy spad - woda schodzi ale wizualnie już tak dobrze nie wyglada. Jeszcze raz bym tego nie poprawiał troche wody w rynnie to nie problem tym bardziejze to była taka ilość że po nocy cała wyparowała. . 
Jak robisz obróbke widoczną, to wiertło wiekszy otwór i wkret na zasadzie jak panel - nie na siłe - ŻADNYCH GWOŹDZI bo widac. Gwoździe można użyc na blachę wchodzaca do rynny bo nie widac. Problem bede miał z przymocowaniem pierwszego panelu do łaty na krawedzi - ściśle nie dolega - urok giecia prawie 6 metrów "chałupniczo". nie wiem czy nie sciagne łaty i dostawie do blachy a nierównosci nie zasłonie wiatrownica. Opcja tez jest jakas podkładka ipt. 
Transport panela na dach po 3 opartych dechach. FELC - nie wiem czy bedziesz miał zrobiony ??? Ja usnułem sobie teorie ze w wieksozści dachów panel wchodzi w rynne aby ukryc nierównosci. Jest problem - ja mam dach IDEALNy tzn co do milimetrai przez pierwsze 11paneli wszystko sie idealnie schodziło z jakimis odchyłkami rzedu 1-2 mm ze wzgledu na to ze sam giołem felc chałupniczo. Jednak jeden panel jakimś cudem nagle zrobiłjakiś uskok ponad 5 mm. Nie wiem czy masz felc, jeżeli bedziesz giął sam to nie spiesz się bo można ewentualne nierównosci skorygowac robiac po skosie felc. Najlepsze jest to ze robiłem łaty w styczniu które były rok sezonowane i było IDEALNIE a przy kładzeniu panelu łaty wyschły na "wiór" i miałem nierównosci po 2 mm. W miejscu przykrecania panelu sprawdzałem 2 metrowa waga i wszelkie nierównosci korygowałem pianka podkładowa pod panel - grubość 1 mm.  Sam panel to banał - 1 dzień i miałem pół dachu zrobione - czasochłonna obróbka
Teraz mam komin do zrobienia i okno i widze ze musze dokupić narzedzia żeby to jakos wygladało. Jeszcze spróbuje ewentualnie kogoś nająć jako "fuche" bo czy dam kase pracownikowi czy wydam na narzedzia to na jedno wychodzi. Nie wiem czy kogos takiego znajde bo to co się dziej w Poznaniu to szok. Totalny boom budowlany... współczuje osobom które zaczynaja teraz budowac ekipami...


.. i najważniejsze giecie haków do rynny ... bezcenne. Używałem do tego gietarki do pretów zbrojeniowych i jak ewentualnie były niedoskonałosci to "piłowałem" łate pod wymiar. Blacha na którą nakładasz felc moze  miec jakies minimalne odchyły od poziomu....

PS i tak jakimś cudem na swojej połaci zobaczyłem 2 niedoskonałości... + oczywiscie krawedź dachu gdzie był giety cały panel. Tutaj zamaskuje wiatrownice

----------


## grend

Krokiew skrajna "prostowałem" podbijając od dołu kontrłate na całej długoosci i wtedy mocowałem OSB przybijając dół do kontrłaty i górę pionujac podkładając jakies podkładki czy kliny

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja jutro oddaję blachę do zrobienia obróbek. Cena to 5zł/mb, ale może coś wynegocjuję.
Najwyższa pora położyć pokrycie, bo membrana zapewne dostała już swoją dawkę UV.

W międzyczasie układam instalcję, ale dzisiaj padła mi otwornica wolframowa. Do silikatów to chyba tylko diamentowa. Zrobiłem dopiero połowę otworów na puszki. Jutro sprawdzę jak idzie wiercenie po obwodzie i wybijanie środka. Może dam radę bez kupywania kolejnej.

@grend - daj fotki. Pokaż jak to wyszło.. Felc muszę zagiąć samemu. Kupiłem nawet profil alu, zeby zrobić sobie narzędzie do tego.

----------


## grend

> Ja jutro oddaję blachę do zrobienia obróbek. Cena to 5zł/mb, ale może coś wynegocjuję.
> Najwyższa pora położyć pokrycie, bo membrana zapewne dostała już swoją dawkę UV.
> 
> W międzyczasie układam instalcję, ale dzisiaj padła mi otwornica wolframowa. Do silikatów to chyba tylko diamentowa. Zrobiłem dopiero połowę otworów na puszki. Jutro sprawdzę jak idzie wiercenie po obwodzie i wybijanie środka. Może dam radę bez kupywania kolejnej.
> 
> @grend - daj fotki. Pokaż jak to wyszło.. Felc muszę zagiąć samemu. Kupiłem nawet profil alu, zeby zrobić sobie narzędzie do tego.


Ja felc giałem tym  narzedziem co wkleiłes - mogło wyjść lepiej. Nie wiem czy na druga połac nie zrobie sobie takiego nrzedia jak w instrukcji Pruszński. Ja gne w hurtowni z dachami  gdzie posiadaja gietarkę. Generalne wiekszosc cos takiego posiada więc moze spróbuj w ten sposób ?

Rąbek który nakładasz wycinałem brzeszczotem, a ten drugi nożycami. Od razu kup lakier aby miejsce cięć zabezieczyc. Ja tego nie zrobiłem i bede musiał robic to na dachu. Przed zatrzaskiwaniem rabka trzeba zdjąc folię w tym miejscu. No i najwazniejsze kat prosty do połaci. Jezeli nie bedzie bo cos tam to mozna felc z jednej strony giac na 3 cm a z drugiej na na 2,7cm... Przy tej temperaturze co jest obecnie nic nie naciagałem - jak uderzyłem na środku w panel to "falował".
... ale i tak po  zimie wszystko się wyjasni

----------


## grend

Kiedy zaczynasz ? To spróbuje zrobić jakas relację - tylko teraz za bardzo nie mam czasu.

Zorientuj się jeszcze czym przymocowywac haki do rynny - ja robiłem wkretami do panelu i nie wiem czy to jest wystarczajace. Problem z rąbkiem jest taki ze rynna jest nieściągalna !!! - mam na mysli tradycyjna. Nie wiem co planujesz.

Z ciekawostek jeszcze dodam ze listwa pod gasiorwa to jest jakaś farsa. Przepływ powietrza jakby ograniczony i jakoś nie potrafie tego zsumowac z opowieściami żeby robiś jak najwyzesz kontrłaty bo coś tam. Notabene ta listwe nie robiłem od rabka do rabka tylko dawałem 1 cm przerwe z kazdej strony aby zwiekszyć przepływ

----------


## grend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki0fSb1BeF0

W 1:08 minucie masz pokazane połać wzgledem rynny  - 70% dachów wyglada w ten sposób że wszystko wchodzi do srodka rynny. Nie wiem czy to tylko jest w Galleco ale o to chodzi aby ewentualnie tafla lodu zsuwajaca się z dachu spadłw poza dach a nie urywała rynny

----------


## Daniellos_

> Kiedy zaczynasz ? To spróbuje zrobić jakas relację - tylko teraz za bardzo nie mam czasu.
> 
> Zorientuj się jeszcze czym przymocowywac haki do rynny - ja robiłem wkretami do panelu i nie wiem czy to jest wystarczajace. Problem z rąbkiem jest taki ze rynna jest nieściągalna !!! - mam na mysli tradycyjna. Nie wiem co planujesz.
> 
> Z ciekawostek jeszcze dodam ze listwa pod gasiorwa to jest jakaś farsa. Przepływ powietrza jakby ograniczony i jakoś nie potrafie tego zsumowac z opowieściami żeby robiś jak najwyzesz kontrłaty bo coś tam. Notabene ta listwe nie robiłem od rabka do rabka tylko dawałem 1 cm przerwe z kazdej strony aby zwiekszyć przepływ


W tygodniu odbieram obróbki i w przeciągu tygodnia chcialbym co najmniej zacząć. Tu sporo będzie zaleało od możliwości zorganizowania pomocnika i w miearę bezwietrznej pogody.
Ja też przykręcałem haki rynnowe wkrętami od rąbka. I też zauważyłem, że brak możliwości jakiejkolwiek korekty rynien po przybiciu obrobek blacharkich to duży minus.
Do felcu planuję zrobić właśnie ttakie narzdzie jak w instrukcji pruszyńskiego. Lakier zaprawkowy antracyt już też kupiłem, ale taki samochodowy z pędzelkiem na allegro. Zapłaciłem połowe tego co wołali w sklepie od dachów. 
Savings! Savings everywhere!  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki0fSb1BeF0
> 
> W 1:08 minucie masz pokazane połać wzgledem rynny  - 70% dachów wyglada w ten sposób że wszystko wchodzi do srodka rynny. Nie wiem czy to tylko jest w Galleco ale o to chodzi aby ewentualnie tafla lodu zsuwajaca się z dachu spadłw poza dach a nie urywała rynny


Dokładnie tak było w intrukcji i tak bdzie i u mnie :

Witać tu też jak będzie wyglądał pas nadrynnowy, o którym pisałeś.

----------


## grend

Mój dach bedzie unikatowy - bedzie miał prawidłowo osadzone rynny i bedzie miał wentylowane ocieplenie poddasza.....

Brak słów co się dzieje na budowach... 

Czyli juz tam coś działasz ? Sam panel to banał - 1 dzień i ół dachu zrobione. Gdy nie masz zrobionego felcu to dobrze zeby były trzy osoby. Jedna gnie wycina i maluje felc a 2 montuja. Koniecznie 3 dechy oparte o rynne po których wciagasz na 2 linach panele po 2 sztuki

Dobrze tez miec taka pianke biała 1 mm jak pod panel - to co juz pisałem.W miejscu przykrecania długa łata i korygujesz odchyłki. Tak samo tez w instrukcjach sa różne sposoby przykrecania. Co druga łate albo co łatę. Ja robiłem na górze i dole  gęsciej a na srodku co 3 łatę - dostosywałem sie do instrukcji co druga - bo łaty w instrukcji co 25-30 cm a ja mam co 20cm. Oczywiscie nie wiem czy dobrze.....

----------


## grend

Jesz cze odnosnie wiatrownicy - ja mam postopniowane wymiary. Chodzi przedewszystkim o cześć górną co wchodzi na krańcowa łate w moim przypadku 6 cm - robiłem 6,0cm 6,15 cm i 6,3 cm. Jak zrobiłem równo to nie byłem wstanie nałożyć

----------


## grend

.. no i jeszcze pas startowy musi sie zwiekszac wymiar fartucha który wchodzi w rynne ze wzgledu na spadek rynny.

ufff to chyba wszystko...

----------


## walec7_7

Przeczytałem cały dziennik i powiem Ci super! Dobrze Ci idzie ta budowa  :smile:  Szacun za własnoręcznie wykonane wiązary i reku  :wink:  Z gięciem blachy też poleciałeś  :smile:  Widać że się nie opierdzielasz  :big tongue:  Będę zaglądał na bieżąco  :smile: 

PS. Dzięki za namiar na PW, skorzystałem  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

@Grend - najpierw pokaże mój tool do zaginania panela na pas startyowy. Wycięcie już było w zamówionym panelu tylko trzeba podgiąć. Zrobiony z kątownika alu 50x15 chyba. Włożone gwoździe (z klejem, żeby nie wypadły), aby utrzymywały szelinę przy skręcaniu wkrętami. Dwa po bokach i jeden z obciętym łbem na środku.



Jeszcze nie testowany. Dam później znać jak się sprawuje. W piątek nabiłem listwę na brzegu połaci, do której będę przykręcał pierwszy panel. Razem z Pitagorasem zadbaliśmy o to, aby był kąt prosty pomiędzy tą listwą, a pierwszą dolną łatą. Potem nabicie drugiego pasa nadrynnowego i pasa startowego. Zapomniałęm o fotkach, ale zrobię przy drugiej połaci. Mam nadzieję w przyszły piątek ruszyć z tą blachą.

----------


## Daniellos_

W piątek przyjechali montować okna. Pierwsza ekipa na budowie !  :big grin:  Nie ostatnia, bo w środę przyjadą montować drzwi wejściowe.

Jak wcześniej pisałem wybrałem profile VEKA SoftLine82 z powodu najmniejszej dopłaty do obustronnego koloru i najlepszego stosunku ceny do parametrów (w mojej opini). W sypialniach żona wymusiła na mnie okna otwierane, choć początkowo miały być FIXy wszędzie oprócz tarasowego.  Jednak możliwe że zrobię coś ala taras/kładkę wzdłóż dwóch ścian domu i będzie można na nią wyjść z pokoi dzieciaków. To i cała masa innych pomysłów jest w głowie i kiedyś nabiorą finalnego kształu i powstaną w rzeczywistości  :smile: 
W salonie otwór 2350x4000 - lewa połowa to FIX, a prawa to dwa skrzydła z ruchomym słupkiem. Jak się otworzy to można spokojnie wynieść duży stół lub wnieść wszystko co się nie zmieści drzwiami forntowymi. Budżet nie pozwolił na żadne okna przesuwne ...
W salonie jeszcze jeden FIX 2350x1000 i po drugiej stronie w aneksie kuchennym 2350x900
W pokojach dzieciaków rozwieno-uchylne (RU) 2350x1000, w sypialnie rodziców RU 2350x900.
W łazience 1200x700 ze szkłem mlecznym.

To są wymiary otworów - okna 3cm mniejsze.

Kilka fotek z wewnątrz:






Kilka z zawnątrz. Niewiele, bo jeszcze styro nie przetarty i z tymi farfoclami brzydko domek wygląda:






Jak widać sam pakiet szybowy w dużym oknie FIX waży prawie 200kg. Przy tej powierzchni okna trzeba było zasosować pakiet z szybami 6mm. Czyli  opłaciłem 700zł, żeby mie mieć naśrodku słupka. 



Technika zamócowań. Jak widzieliście wcześniej znalazłem fimrę, która zgodziła się zamontować okna w warstwie ocieplenia na zakupionych przez mnie konsolach kątowych Knelsen FMW. Po 4szt na każdą połowę otworu tarasowego i po 2szt na pozostałe. Boki i góra mocowana na kotwach systemowych Veka.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jako ciekawostkę dodam, że wysunięcie okien w warstwę ocieplenia dało mi 1m2 powierzchni użytkowej gratis  :smile: 

Do uszczelniania wybrałem taśmy Penosil kupione u Widerskiego. Na początek poszły taśmy zewnętrzne. Chwilę mi zajęło rozpracowanie jak to przykleić  :smile:  Niby oglądałem zdjęcia itd, ale taśma ma trzy paski klejące. Jeden z taśmą butylową i dwa zwykłe. Wydedukowałem, oby dobrze, że napisami powinno być do zewnąrz, butylem klejone na zewnątrz, a zwykły do okna. Zwykły jest po obu stronach zaleznie czy przyklejamy do czoła profila czy z boku, pomiedzy profil, a ścianę. Ja kleiłem do czoła profila na bokach i na górze, a od spodu pod profilem z uwagi na parapet. Wyglądało to mniej więcej tak:

Odkleiłem częsciowo taśmę ochronną profila i przyklejałem taśmę Penosil:





Dalej wyklejałem szpalety steropianem pociętym na wąskie kawałki o grubości zależnej od odległosci styro na elewacji do krawędzi profilu - zazwyczaj 2-4cm. Szpaletami zachodziłem na profil okna ok 2cm.





Potem obcinam co wystaje, szlifuję, wyrównuje itd:



Na koniec przyklejam taśmę do styro:





Pozostało jeszcze obrobić styro pod oknem i przygotować miejsce na wklejenie parapetów.

----------


## sebcioc55

Teraz to już wygląda co raz bardziej  :smile:  ale jak to jest/będzie uszczelnione?

EDIT: o widzę ze odpowiedziałem akurat pomiędzy postami  :wink: 

EDIT2: nie boisz się że ta tasma odejdzie od styro? Zwłaszcza tam gdzie świeci słońce? Ja bym czym prędzej dał tam siatkę i klej. W same otwory.

----------


## karster

Podoba mi się Twój montaż okien  :smile:  nawet na tyle że też taki chcę u siebie (daruję sobie kantówki ala MOWO) ale to wszystko pod warunkiem, że do porothermu da się spokojnie te kotwy przymocować. Jak nie kołki to może śruby (szpilki) przez całą ścianę? Brrr, wróć! Przecież ja chcę rolety czyli wszelkie montaże w warstwie ocieplenia odpadają bo ani nie chcę 30cm styropianu, ani widocznych skrzynek rolet ani rolet nadstawnych. Pozostaje mi jedynie opcja wyłożenia otworu okiennego paskami XPS'a o grubości np 5cm i szerokości ok 10cm (tak by standardowe blachy systemowe do montażu profili okiennych umożliwiały stabilny montaż). 

Z ciekawości, ile płaciłeś za kotwy?
Jaką konkretnie taśmę kupiłeś? Jest ich pełno i sam nie wiedział bym w tej chwili którą wybrać. http://sklep.e-widerski.pl/pl/c/Tasmy-folie/2

----------


## grend

Foty na mailu jak mi sie składał panel i pianka. Jakie masz wymiary na listwe startowa ?

Tak jak Sebcio pisze klej na tasme a póxniej od razu zrywaj folie na zewnątrz okna bo ci sie w tym słońcu i upale zwulkanizuje

----------


## Daniellos_

@Sebcio - planuję zaciągać elewację klejem z siatką w tym tygodniu. W zasadzie został mi tylko kawałek elewacji to wyszlifowania.

@Karster:
To kupiłem na zewnątrz - http://sklep.e-widerski.pl/pl/p/Tasm...-z-butylem/115
To kupiłem do wenątrz - http://sklep.e-widerski.pl/pl/p/Tasm...-z-butylem/103
Takie kupiłem kotwy - http://sklep.e-widerski.pl/pl/p/Kons...nelsen-FMW/133 (z łącznikiem płaskim)

@grend - poniżej rysunek prawie techniczny moich obróbek jaki dałem dekarzowi:

Ta taśma na profilach to niby do 3 miesięcy. Tak na niej napisane. Wiem jednak, że są z nią problemy i zdejmę jak najszybciej.

----------


## grend

> @Sebcio - planuję zaciągać elewację klejem z siatką w tym tygodniu. W zasadzie został mi tylko kawałek elewacji to wyszlifowania.
> 
> @Karster:
> To kupiłem na zewnątrz - http://sklep.e-widerski.pl/pl/p/Tasm...-z-butylem/115
> To kupiłem do wenątrz - http://sklep.e-widerski.pl/pl/p/Tasm...-z-butylem/103
> Takie kupiłem kotwy - http://sklep.e-widerski.pl/pl/p/Kons...nelsen-FMW/133 (z łącznikiem płaskim)
> 
> @grend - poniżej rysunek prawie techniczny moich obróbek jaki dałem dekarzowi:
> 
> Ta taśma na profilach to niby do 3 miesięcy. Tak na niej napisane. Wiem jednak, że są z nią problemy i zdejmę jak najszybciej.


Nie chce za bardzo medrkować bo tak naprawde sie na tym za bardzo nie znam. Druga sprawa ty masz schowane rynny w styro więc moze to inaczej trochę wyglada. Ja to porównuje do tego co ja zrobiłem
Listwa startowa zdecydowanie za krótka- ona ma być sztywna. U mnie na felc jest wyciągnięte 4 cm bo felc robie na 3 cm. Później mam 2 łaty do których to prykrecam, czyli 2 x 6cm jezeli łaty są idealnie umocowane na krawędzi - u mnie tak nie ma. Po drugie ja lacze listwe startowa z asem nadrynnowym.
Pas nadrynnowy jezeli masz blisko rynne to nie ma problemu z 5 cm bo siły na niego nie działają - jednak fartuch przy spadku 2-3 cm owinien być wystopniowany. Ja musiałem te 2 cm zagiecie prostowacw jednym przypadku.
Wiatrownice mam inna- ma jeszcze dodatkowe zagiecie - nie będzie mocowana do boku dodatkowej łaty tylko od góry do łat połaci ze wzgledu na to ze jakos przy gieciu + ugiecie drewna dodatkowej łaty powoduja nierównosci co spowoduje dodatkowe napreżenia. A tak mocujac do połaci tego unikam - tak mi się wydaje....

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
Gratki za odfajkowanie ważnego etapu. Wyszło chyba dobrze i po twojej myśli.
 Co do obróbek, wtrącę jedną uwagę po co ci pas nadrynnowy i listwa startowa w dwóch kawałkach. Zrób to jako jeden element, wydaje mi się że to zbędne kombinowanie koszty i dwa razy robota dla Ciebie żeby to zamocować.

O tak:

----------


## Daniellos_

Robię zgodnie z instrukcją, a obróbki już wykonane. Po jednej stronie już nabite i czekają na panel. Możliwe też, że gietarka nie mogłaby wykonać takiego elementu z powodu zbut małych odległości pomiędzy zagięciami. No i utargowałem z ceny tyle, że listwa startowa wyszła prawie gratis.

----------


## the_anonim

> Robię zgodnie z instrukcją, a obróbki już wykonane. Po jednej stronie już nabite i czekają na panel. Możliwe też, że gietarka nie mogłaby wykonać takiego elementu z powodu zbut małych odległości pomiędzy zagięciami. No i utargowałem z ceny tyle, że listwa startowa wyszła prawie gratis.


Brawo ty :wink:

----------


## rafhi

Sąsiad  fajne duże te okna  :smile:   ciekaw jestem tych profili jak to wychodzi co do przenikalności ciepła itp ale dla mnie to odlegla sprawa

Aaaa  i ten płot betonowy psuje ci widok może thuje trzeba posadzić  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Płot jest podobno tymczasowy. Oby...

Dzisiaj zamontowali drzwi wejściowe. Wybrałem drzwi obłogowane dębem Dallas model Z26 75mm wypełnione pianką. Na fotce widać więcej szczegółów. Cenowo aż podejrzanie tanio. U innych stalowe są w tej cenie. Na wyposażeniu szyby weneckie, antaba/pochwyt z guzikiem i elektrozamek w ościeżnicy. Montaż prawie w całości w warstwie ocieplenia. Muszę jeszcze wymyślećco zrobić pod progiem. Jedna opcja to wyciąć burtę, odkręcić próg i dorobić podkładkę z XPS. Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do Widerskiego (tam gdzie kupiłem taśmy i konsole - śmiało można dzwonić z każdym pytaniem i bardzo chętnie wszystko wytłumaczą) i powiedzieli, że zwykłe wciśniecie piany pod próg po jakimś czasie się ugniecie i będzie problem.
.
Kolejny kompromis i ze względów praktycznych nie zdecydowałem się na kolor biały, choć to był drugi wybór po limonkowych  :smile: 
To była druga ekipa po tych od okien i kolejnej musiałem pokazać błędy do poprawy. Ci nie zdążyli nawet odjechać i od razu było widać, że ościeżnica nie jest z jednej strony w pionie i skrzydło nie dociska równomiernie uszczelki.

----------


## Daniellos_

No i można już podsumować koszty stolarki zewnętrznej:

Kotwy Knelsen FMW 20szt        	300	
Taśmy: wewn., zewn., butylowa	310	
Piana, Czyścik	                                30	
Okna VEKA Softline 82	                8600	
Piana montażowa x4	                        77	
Drzwi Dallas Z26	                                3250	
*RAZEM                                             12567
*

Oczywiście dodaję linka wraz podsumowaniem w pierwszym poście. Może posłużyć jako spis tresci. Więcej info o oknach wyżej na tej stronie.

----------


## the_anonim

Powiem ci tak patrzę na twój kosztorys i jestem zdumiony. Rewelacja cena 8,5k za wszystkie okna i jeszcze w kolorze. Z ciekawości ile wyszło za to 4m okno? 
Patrzę na twoje projekt z pierwszego posta i widzę że masz pokoje w podobnym metraż jak jeden u mnie ~4x3m powiedz nie za ciemno tam będzie? Ja u siebie mam 1,6m szerokie i powiem Ci że takie na styk mi się wydają a u ciebie wszystkie 1m.

A z innej beczki patrze na twój kosztorys z pierwszego posta i na szybko licząc jest tam kwota 65k plus jeszcze styro blacha i rynny to max 15k. Wychodzi 80k na dzień dzisiejszy . I tak sobie myślę że ty z palcem w d.... zmieścisz się w 200k. 
Hmmm trzeba będzie założyć temat "Marzyć każdy może (dom za 200tyś. zł)" :big lol: 

Pozdrawiam

Ps. Drzwi też fajne.

----------


## miloszenko

Taki wątek tutaj jest od dawna

----------


## hektor80

prawdziwe wydatki jeszcze przed Nim  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

@Anonim - Powiem Ci, że mam lekkie obawy o ilość światła w tych mniejszych pokojach. Niby powierzchnia okna jako 1/8 powierzchni pomieszczenia jest spełniona z górką. Trzeba będzie pomalować na biało  :smile: 

Okno 4m wyszło 4,5k pln. Koszty po połowie na FIX i RU z ruchomym słupkiem.

Koszty są cięte gdzie można, bo budżet nie jest z gumy,a kasy jest tyle i nie więcej...



> Marzyć każdy może (dom za 200tyś. zł


 taki jest plan  :wiggle:  Do tej pory nie licząc działki, papierologii i narzędzi wydałem niecałe 85k pln. 


Update:
W piątek jak nie będzie wiało wchodzę na dach z panelami, a w międzyczasie zabrałem się za siatkę i klej na elewacji. 


Przyznam, że nie wychodzi mi to najlepiej. Oglądałem trochę na YT i poszperałem w necie i widzę, że opcjonalnie można pierwszą warstwę przeszlifować i zaciąnąć jeszcze jedną cianką warstwą. Robi się tak?

Kupiłem: 24 worki kleju Atlas Grawis U w LM po 20zł za worek 30kg w promocji i 4 rolki siatki Atlas na OLX za 400pln. Na allegroszu zanabyłem narożniki plastikowe z siatką oraz listwy kapinosowe z siatką. Razem z listwami do wewnątrz wyszło 150pln. Do tego mieszadło z uchwytem SDS, bo zwykła wiertarka grzała się i pośmiardywała jak było w wiadrze zaprawy więcej niż ledwo na dnie. Klej nakładam paca grzebieniową z zębami 1cm na powierzchnię ok 1m2. Przykładam siatkę i zatapiam ją zwykłą pacą. Na koniec długą pacą chyba 45cm wyrównuję, ale tu już nie wychodzi dobrze. Wydaje mi się, że pomimo starannego wyrównywania styropianu nie jest on na tyle równy, żeby pierwsza warstwa pokryła ewentualne nierówności. Mam nadzieję, że na drugiej warstwie duża paca pokaże co potrafi i będzie ładnie.

Fotki dokładniejsze będą jak nabiorę wprawy i będzie to nadawało się do publikacji online  :big lol:

----------


## grend

dla amatora 2 warstwy kleju to jest konieczność....
Przy drugiej warstwie weź długa wage i sprawdź żeby miedzy zakładkami siatki nie było wglębień

----------


## aiki

Pierwsza warstwa jest do zatopienia siatki dopiero drugą wyrównujesz. Druga u mnie zawsze cieńsza wychodziła. A jak jeszcze będziesz miał zastrzeżenia to możesz położyć 3 warstwę. Jak dla mnie to tą pierwszą warstwę trochę grubo dajesz. u mnie gdzieniegdzie siatka przebijała po 1 warstwie.

A robiłem tak:
Rolka siatki ułożona na ziemi tak aby zakład był odpowiedni. U góry mocowana na 3 gwoździe do styropianu na wysokości podestu rusztowania tak, że górny odcinek zwisał w dół. Nakładałem klej i później zatapiałem tą zwisającą część siatki od góry. Następnie dolną część siatki podwijałem do góry i smarowałem dół klejem i zatapiałem siatkę.

Na zakłady prosty sposób.
Po zatopieniu siatki część która ma być na zakład zbierasz nadmiar kleju aż do siatki. 

Jeśli robisz w słońcu to musisz mieć siatki osłonowe bo Ci klej spali i będzie pękać.

----------


## andrzej82

fajnie sie oglada szczegolnie na takim etapie prac a tym barzdziej, ze masz na to okreslony budzet. ale zasada jest prosta im wiecej zrobisz sam tym mniej wydasz a nie jestem do konca przekonany czy firma budowlana zrobilaby dokladniej nawet to zatapianie siatki :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Zgodnie z planem rozpoczeto operację o kryptonimie "Blachy na dachy"  :smile: 

Pierwsza połać była przygotowana czyli były już nabite oba pasy nadrynnowe, listwa startowa, siatka na owady i drewniane listwy boczne. Dzięki temu z pomocą szwagra w jeden dzień można było położyć 28 paneli. Byłem tak zafrasowany, że nie mam dużo fotek z tego dnia. 



Już przy drugim panelu wylazł brzuch i jak bym nie kombinował nie byłem w stanie go zniwelować. Okazało się, że jedna łata jest wybrzuszona. Panel już był zapięty, a rozpięcie to nie taka prosta sprawa. W instrukcji napisali, że można rozpiąć, ale wygląda na to, że jest z tym trochę roboty. Odpuściłem rozpinanie. Podniosłem, podłożyłem kawałek styro i szlifowałem łatę szlifeirką z założoną traczą z listkami ściernymi, bo strugien nie było dościa.. Trochę się zeszło, ale się udało. Sprawdzałęm czy nie ma podobnej sytuacji na każdym panelu przed jego zapięciem.
Uwaga dla blach Pruszyńskiego: w instrukcji pokazują wysunięcie pasa startowego 2cm i robienie takiej samej długości felcu. Ja wysunąłem 2cm pas startowy, a panele z fabrycznym wycięcięm na felc mają wycięte 25mm - te 5mm obcinałem.
Super sprawdziło się moje narzędzie do podginania felcu:


W sobotę przeniosłem się na drugą stronę i zabrałem się za mocowanie kratki okapowej. Kupiłem kratkę o szerokości 10cm, bo nie wiedziałem ile cm będę potrzebował. Jest ze specyficznego tworzywa. Krucha i mało elastyczna. Pewnie jest to spowodowane wymaganą odpornością na wysoką temperaturę.

Potem przyszedł czas na pasy narynnowe. Nie mam zdjęcia z przed ich przybicia, ale tu widać gdzie jaki pas, listwa itd.


Tu juz na gotowo:




Najstotniejsza jest precyzja przy montowaniu pasa startowego. Rozciągnąłem sznurek i ustaliłem kąt prosty pomiędzy nim, a drewnianą listwą przykręconą (nie przybitą,żeby możnz było poprawić) na skraju połaci. Od dolnego rogu połaci mierzę 4m na listwie drewnianej, na pierwszej łacie 3m i przekątna czyli odległość pomiędzy tymi punktami ma być 5m. Pomimo starań nie wyszło idealnie i panele "ząbkują" o 1mm.

No to ruszamy z panelami. Zgodnie instrukcją rąbek nawwieciłem co 50cm (co druga łata) wiertłem o średnicy 2x większej od wkręta. Pierwsze dwa panele przkręcam do każdej łaty. kolejne po pierwszych i ostatnich dwóch łat, a na środku do co drugiej. I co drugi panel na mijankę, aby wyszła "szachownica". Zainteresowanych odsyłam do instrukcji Pruszyńskiego  :smile:  Skupię się na tym co mnie zaskoczyło lub nie pokryło się z nią. Grend używał pianki do niwelacji ewentualnych szpar piędzy panalem a łatą w miejscu przykręcania. Ja miałem pod ręką membranę, którą składałem na kilka razy w razie potrzeby. Dzięki temu dokręcany wkręt nie powoduje odkształcenia panela. Dokręcanie ze sprzęgłem nie zdało egzaminu. Dokręcałem ko końca i odkręcałem pół obrotu.


Następnie kładę drugi panel opuszczony względem o szerokośc felcu i nabijam gumowym młotkiem na całej długości zamka. Dalej wg instrukcji  gumowym młotkiem uderzam od dołu w panel i wsuwam go aby felc wszedł pod pas startowy. W rzeczywistości panel się gniecie i uderzałem drewnianym klockiem z kantówki w deskę opartą o panel, aby siłę rozłożyć na całą jego krawędź.

Przy drugiej połaci, korzystając z tego, że mam dostęp, przykręcałem listwy podkalenicowe, naklejałem taśmę kalenicową i przykręcałem samą kalenicę. Nie wiem, czy przy blasze na rąbek stosuje się taśmę kalenicową, ale stwierdziłem, że nie zaszkodzi.




Listwa podkalenicowa kupiona od Pruszyńskiego razem z panelami. Jedyna elementy kupne z obróbek blacharskich. Chwilę koncypowałem i wyszło, że cała listwa 2m to 4szt pojedynczych listew, które trzeba rozciąć przed montażem  :smile:  Jeszcze chwilę zastanowienia, którą stroną i jak je przykręcać i jedziemy. Listwę wsunąłem pod kalenicę, robiąc 3cm okap. Przykecałęm dwoma wkrętami do panela i później kolejne 2 wkręty mocujące kalenicę przewiercają się przez listwę do panela.
Kalenica leżąc na listwach jest około 5mm nad rąbkami i wiatrownicą. Stwierdziłem, że tyle wystarczy abym wiatrownice wsunał później pod spód po obrzuceniu szczytów klejem/tynkiem.

Na chwilę obecną mam przykryte 3/4 dachu i niestety w niedzielę zaczęło lać.



Dodam jeszcze, że panele Pruszyńskiego przy opcji wycinania krawędzi na felc mają wyciętą po obu stronach co pozoliło zacząć obie połacie od tej samej strony i rąbek się pokrywa na obu połaciach. Jak powiedział Anonim, tylko ptaki to zobaczą, ale z pewnością będą zachwcone  :big grin:

----------


## grend

Pochwal się czym ciąłeś rąbek przy felcu ...

Nie budzi u ciebie watpliwości te odprowadzenie powietrza przez gąsior, że jakies małe .... Jak giałes panel skrajny do łaty to jak ci to wyszło ? Giałeś tym narzedziem samorobnym ?

----------


## Daniellos_

Pytanie:
Czy powinienem robić parapety przy tych długich okanch? 
Tak czy inaczej planowałem przyklejać od zewnątrz do dolnej krawędzi taśmę na pełnym butylu, aby nic tam nie podciekało i było superszelnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajnie wyglądają te dachy na rąbek.... też bym teraz zrobił taki  :wink: 
Ja na te długie okna dał bym parapet blaszany w kolorze dachu, to jak to inaczej wykonczysz? A taki parapet zapewnia odprowadzenie wody, jest też tani. Pamiętaj tylko aby boczne krawędzie zagiąć do góry, ja tak nie zrobiłem i przy długotrwałych opadach klej z elewacji ciągnie wodę.

----------


## kaszpir007

No , no nieźle idzie  :smile: 

Nie stosowałeś przy oknach listew przyokiennych ? 
Okna widzę też masz z Witraża , wycena super  :smile:  

Z takich moich małych uwag  :wink:  
Nie wolno stosować silikonu przy kanałach wentylacyjnch , bo po pierwsze po pewnym czasie pojawi się tam pleść i grzyb a po drugie silkon ma kwaśny oddczym i elementy metalowe zardzewieją.
Zamiast silkonu używa się specjalnych klei .
Sam obecnie skończyłęm robić WM i też musiałem kleić ...

Ja przy dużych oknach "tarasowych" nie dawałem parapetów , bo i po co ? Tam na poczatki miał być taras z drewna , ale to za drogie jak weźmie się wykonawcę i zapewne będzie z płyt chodnikowych .

Idzie CI naprawdę nieźle jak na samorobota i super tanio  :smile: 

U mnie szukam oszczednosci , tnę koszyty ale dochodzi i tak robocizna więc super tanio nigdy nie bedzie , choć i tak jestem zadowolony z kosztów  :smile: 

Co jakis czas rzucam okiem na Twój domek  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

@Grend - felc wycięty przez producenta. Ja tylko podginałem. Krawędzi jeszcze nie giąłem, ale przypuszczam, że moją "krawędziogiętarką" będzie szło niewiele gorzej jak przy felcu.

@Seba - myślałem do czoła dolnego profila okna przykleijć taśmę/folię na pełnym butylu, wywinąć/nakleić na styro i na to siatka/klej/tynk.

@Kaszpir - Silikonem oszczelniałem połączenia XPS-PVC. Zobaczymy jak z ta pleśnią będzie. Pewnie większe ryzyko na pojawienie się jej na kanałach wyciągu, a to znowu mniejsze konsekwencje dla domowników jeśli już zjawisko zaistnieje.

----------


## walec7_7

Troszkę mnie nie było, wchodzę, a tu już są okna super zamontowane  :wink:  I dach na ukończeniu, no konkretnie Ci to idzie nie powiem  :wink:  I jeszcze te ceny, jest świetnie!

----------


## Daniellos_

> Nie stosowałeś przy oknach listew przyokiennych ?


Hmm w zasadzie myślałem, że te listy daje się tylko od wewnątrz. Zobaczymy jeszcze. Dwa okna obrobione już siatka i klejem bez tych listem i nie było źle.

Temat "komin". 
Pomimo prawie dwukrotnie wyższej ceny zdecyduję się raczej na dwuścienny, izolowany z kwasówki. Zaplanowałem postawienie go bezpośrednio na kominku, którego wkład będzie robił w tym przypadku za wyczystkę. Taki komin z tego co widze na forum to rozwiązanie mało popularne. Pokrycie dachu w miejscu komina już położone i teraz będzie kombinowanie jak się przebić. Na pewno byłoby łatwiej mieć juz komin dociągniety w okolice połaci dachu podczas kładzenia paneli i od razu wycinać. No ale nie mam jeszcze ani wkładu, ani komina  :roll eyes: 

Ktoś może zaraz zapytać dlaczego nie murowany... 
1. Stalowy mogę zamontować bezpośrednio na wkładzie i nie zajmie prawie 0,4m2 w miejscu gdzie nie mam wolnej takiej przestrzeni.
2. Szybszy i łatwiejszy w montażu.
3. Uważam, że wizualnie dużo lepiej wpisuje się w bryłę nowoczesnego budynku.

----------


## hektor80

> Hmm w zasadzie myślałem, że te listy daje się tylko od wewnątrz. Zobaczymy jeszcze. Dwa okna obrobione już siatka i klejem bez tych listem i nie było źle.



zamontuj. ja nie dałem i po pół roku od skoczenia elewacji, mam wzdłużne pęknięcia na dużych oknach. Na małych jest ok

----------


## Daniellos_

Gdzie dokładnie te pęlnięcia? Przy połączeniu z ramą okna? To tylko wizualnie jest źle czy coś tam się może dziać?
Ja na szpaletach mam od strony okna wywinięte tasmy izolacyjne, na rogach z płaszczyzną elewacji mam narożniki z siatką i jeszcze pasek siatki kładłem pomiędzy narożnik, a ta taśmę. Wszystko zaciągniete klejem

----------


## hektor80

tak, na połączeniu z ramą. Postaram się po południu zrobić zdjęcie...

----------


## the_anonim

Moja ulubiona ściąga:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Olo...bIhSN&index=14

Wskazówka dla ciebie 8:55"
może uda się*coś jeszcze wymyślić

Pozdro

----------


## anemonek

Do tej pory żyłam w przekonaniu, że blachy płaskie wymagają deskowania, a u Ciebie, jak widzę, membrana?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Do tej pory żyłam w przekonaniu, że blachy płaskie wymagają deskowania, a u Ciebie, jak widzę, membrana?


Nawet w ostatnim muratorze przeczytałem tą samą teorię. Jednak instrukcje producentów dopuszczają dachy z membraną. Ideałem byłyby płyty OSB lub MFP. Wtedy jedynym powodem nierówności mogłyby by być nierówne łaty. Po roku będę mógł powiedzieć coś więcej o tym, jak blacha się zachowuje. Jak będzie kiepsko to następnym razem zrobię na płytach  :smile:  Blachy na rąbek to bardzo wymagające pokrycie. Połać musi być równa. Niezbędna dyscyplina u dekarza  :smile:

----------


## anemonek

> Blachy na rąbek to bardzo wymagające pokrycie. Połać musi być równa. Niezbędna dyscyplina u dekarza


Ale jakże efektowne! Widać dekarz się postarał  :smile:  Wszystko będzie dobrze i tego się trzymajmy.

----------


## B_i_U

No mnie tutaj też chwilę nie było, a tu proszę...jakie efekty. Coraz ładniej wygląda ta stodoła. Komin z kwasówki to dobry pomysł w nowoczesnym wydaniu.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Daniellos_

Było już kilka zapytań o moją maszynkę do cięcia styropianu. Oto kilka dokładniejszych fotek oraz opis budowy:




Kilka listewek, prowadnice do szuflady, drut oporowy od prodiża i sprężynka zrobiona z kółka od kluczy. Wszystko po kilka pln. Prowadnice zależnie od grubości styropianu. Do grubości 20cm wystarczą 450mm. Drut ma chyba 600W. Niezaprzeczalną zaleta wykorzystania takiego drutu jest fakt, że wystarczy do zasilania 230V przyłożone do obu jego końców. Jest to spirala czyli rozwijamy tyle ile nam potrzeba, a reszta sobie wisi. Ostrożnie, bo nierozwinięta część rozgrzewa się do czerwoności. Sprężynka musi być bo reguluje naciąg drutu, a te jest różne zależnie od gęstości styropianu i siły nacisku na ramię przecinarki.
Moja maszynka już swoje przeżyła. Raz została na dworze i wichura przewaliła razem ze stołem wszystko niszcząc. Wtedy musiałem wrócić do starych, krótszych prowadnic od styro na PF i przedłużyć je listewkami, ponieważ tnąc styro 25cm na ściany potrzebowałem dłuższych.

@Anonim jak planujesz do XPSa to można kupić spiralę większej mocy. Moja maszynka przecina 20cm EPS200 czy 25cm grafitu w około 5 sekund. Z XPS byłoby chyba chwilkę dłużej, ale myślę, że akceptowalnie.

EDIT:.
Na fotkach słabo widać drut. Najlepiej na ostatnim foto. Z jednej stronie mocowany do sprężynki DIY, a z drugiej na sztywno śrubką prowdnicy. Wykorzystałem gwintowane otwory, które były już w prowadnicy.

----------


## Daniellos_

Poniedziałkowy update:
Dach skończony. Tzn prawie, bo nie mam wiatrownic, które zamontuje dopiero jak zaciągnę klejem szyty domu. Połowę drugiej połaci zrobiłem już sam. Da radę  :yes:  Ale dokładając robotę na klejenie taśmy kalenicowej, listew podkalenicowych i samej kalenicy to schodziło się sporo dłużej.




Jak było zbyt duże słońce, żeby włazić na dach to powoli dalej zaciągam elewację siatką i klejem.




A tak wygląda wspominana wcześniej listwa podkalenicowa Pruszyńskiego. Ta, którą trzeba porozcinać, bo składa się z 4 oddzielnych listew na każdy panel połączonych ze sobą.

----------


## Daniellos_

Podsumowanie kosztów pokrycia dachu:
Panele na rąbek stojący Pruszynski 160m2	*4710*
Blacha w arkuszach 14szt	*795*
Listwa pod gąsior	*400*
Membrana 180g - 150m2 	*460*
Membrana 160g - 26m2	*70*
Farmery 500szt	*45*
Blachowkręty 1150szt	*70*
kominek 110, rura elastyczna, kołnierz	*136*
kominek izolowany 150, rura elastyczna, kołnierz	*240*
Kratka okapowa 30m	*60*
Taśma kalenicowa 240mm 15m	*75*
Taśma do membrany 100m	*70*
Klej do blachy Soudal Colozinc 3szt	*90*
Silikon	*12*
Rynny Galeco Bezokapowy	*1950*
Podkładki do wyrównywania łat	*20*
Wkręty do blachy 4.2x25	*60*
Farba zaprawkowa	*15*
Kołnierz 110 EDPM	*25*
Taśma butylowa 60m	*50*
Gwoździe 125 - 9,5kg	         *50*
Obróbki blacharskie - usługa wyginania	    *400*
*ŁĄCZNIE 9803 PLN*

----------


## rafhi

> Podsumowanie kosztów pokrycia dachu:
> Panele na rąbek stojący Pruszynski 160m2	*4710*
> Blacha w arkuszach 14szt	*795*
> Listwa pod gąsior	*400*
> Membrana 180g - 150m2 	*460*
> Membrana 160g - 26m2	*70*
> Farmery 500szt	*45*
> Blachowkręty 1150szt	*70*
> kominek 110, rura elastyczna, kołnierz	*136*
> ...


Koszty rewelacja  :smile:  jak bedziesz docieplał ? wełna ?

Hmm z dachu widać że ta nasza okolica fajnie się rozbudowuje  a zwłaszcza te środkowe rejony  :smile:  tworzy się mini komuna  :wink:  za chwilę będziemy pisać o doprowadzenie kanalizacji ! hehe

----------


## andrzej82

witam. super kosztorys. wychodzi mi ze blache dostales ponizej 30zl? moge prosic namiary na sprzedawce

----------


## Daniellos_

> jak bedziesz docieplał ? wełna ?


Częsciowo granulatem styropianu tylko muszę go jeszcze "zgranulować"  :smile:  a częsciowo pewnie wełna. styropianu na granulat mam na razie tylko na warstwę ok 25cm.

----------


## Daniellos_

> witam. super kosztorys. wychodzi mi ze blache dostales ponizej 30zl? moge prosic namiary na sprzedawce


Fakt, że zmaówione w ostatni dzień przed podwyżką. Kupione w firmie BEST-BUD w Płocku.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej. Dopiero zobaczyłem posta z maszynką, dzięki za info coś będę myślał. Dach wyszedł spoko ale zrób fotki całego budynku bo jestem ciekaw całokształtu. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

> Dach wyszedł spoko ale zrób fotki całego budynku bo jestem ciekaw całokształtu.


Zrobię, zrobię. Tylko zawsze zapominam :/

Napiszę coś, żeby nikt nie powiedział, że się lenię  :wink: 
Generalnie teraz taki etap budowy, że nie trzeba dużo funduszy tylko trzeba dużo pracować - z małym efektem niestety. 

Uzupełniam wycięty podczas montażu okien styropian na burtach płyty. Dużo pracy z wyżłobieniem wnęk na konsole i dopasowaniem całości, żeby pasowało i licowało z resztą cokołu:


No i nadal kleję siatkę. Pocieszające jest to, że druga warstwa kleju kładziona już bez siatki idzie znacznie szybciej. Rozrabianie kleju i ciach na ścianę i kolejne rozrabianie kleju. Dużo schylania do wiadra i plecy dają znać, że mają dość....
Dwie fotki podłej jakości, że wstyd publikować, ale było sporo po 21szej i juz ciemno się robiło. Dzisiaj pstryknę coś lepszej jakości.


To jest ściana zaciągnięta na dwa razy. Druga wartwa też nie wychodzi mi idealnie, ale nie mam porównania. Muszę podejść do ściany zrobionej przez jakiegoś fachowca

Z ciekawostek to tak wyglądają moje sadzonki winobluszczu. Posadzone około roku temu. Przyrost głównego pędu oceniam na 100%. Miały zarosnąc ten brzydki mur, ale sąsiad wspomniał, że mur jest tymczasowy i nie mam co z tymi pędami zrobić. Może wbić listwy i rociągnąć sznurki?


No i kupiłem sobie takiego bzyka, żeby było czym szybko i tanio dojeżdżać na budowę  :smile:  Pali 3l z haczykiem, nie stoi w korkach i wystarczy kat B. Tyle już zaoszczędziłem na tej robociźnie, że stwierdziłem, iż mnie stać na takie szaleństwo  :big lol:

----------


## gorbag

> Tyle już zaoszczędziłem na tej robociźnie, że stwierdziłem, iż mnie stać na takie szaleństwo


Gratulacje!
Też uznałem że zapracowałem i zasłużyłem na dwa kółka, ale od dwóch lat jakoś nie mogę nic kupić  :smile:  
Ale w tym sezonie to już na pewno!

----------


## miloszenko

> No i kupiłem sobie takiego bzyka, żeby było czym szybko i tanio dojeżdżać na budowę  Pali 3l z haczykiem, nie stoi w korkach i wystarczy kat B. Tyle już zaoszczędziłem na tej robociźnie, że stwierdziłem, iż mnie stać na takie szaleństwo


Idealna nagroda dla samoroba !!! Dokładnie taki mi się marzy...

----------


## Daniellos_

Dwa pytania...

Parapety. 
Zaginać boki czy kupić te plastikowe zkończenia?
@Seba - mówiłeś, żeby wpuszczać bokami w elewację?
Podrzuci ktoś przykładowe foto - jak zrobić dobrze?

Stężenia wiązarów.
Znalazłem ostatnio kilka fotek, gdzie zalecają stężenia taśmami stężeniowymi - zwykła taśma perforowana mocowana za pomocą płytek perforowanych do więżby i naciągana śrubami rzymskimi. 

Ja nie zrobiłem, a może powinienem. Jakby co to od spodu krokwi jeszcze bym dał radę.

----------


## gorbag

U mnie ekipa firmowa stężała deskami bitymi ukośnie przez trzy kolejne wiązary. Mówili żeby tak zostawić i że to standardowe rozwiązanie.

----------


## Daniellos_

> U mnie ekipa firmowa stężała deskami bitymi ukośnie przez trzy kolejne wiązary. Mówili żeby tak zostawić i że to standardowe rozwiązanie.


Te przewiązania pod krokwiami? Muszę zajrzeć do Twojego dziennika. Dawno tam nie byłem  :smile:  Apropos domena budowa-domu.info ma problemy z certyfikatem...

Ja póki co wzmacniałem płytami w tan sposób:

Jednak jestem w stanie bujać więźbą. Nie wiem czy to normalne.

I jeszcze będą płyty na podłodze, choć nie wiem czy na całej powierzchni. Jeśli nie na całej to tam gdzie nie będzie to przynajmniej pojedyńczy pasek 60cm lub jakieś deski dla stężenia.

----------


## gorbag

Tu widać, te trochę ciemniejsze:



Całość trzymała się dość sztywno, nie kojarzę żeby się coś bujało.
Domena od dwóch lat jest w komercyjnej dzierżawie, z przekazaniem praw własności. Piszę gościnnie.
No i żałuję że Twojego bloga nie mogłem poczytać 5 lat temu  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja radze zaginac parapety i chowac minimalnie te zagiecia w izolacje. Inaczej przy intensywnych deszczach moknie klej na elewacji przy parapetach.
Drugim rozwiazaniem jest dać pomiędzy  parapet a izolacje wodoodporna tasme rozprezna. Wtedy mamy dylatacje pomiedzy blacha a styro (nie bedzie pekniec/szczelin) no i woda ladnie splywa po samym parapecie.
Wiazary nie moga sie bujac, skoro Ty to mozesz zrobic to wiatr bedzie robil co chce. Music stezyc je po skosie, najlepiej polac od spodu dlugimi deskami np 14cm szerokimi po dwa wkrety na wiazar przez min 4 wiazary. Najlepiej zaczac od dolu przy szczycie i isc deska w gore tak w kazdym rogu domu. Po takim zabiegu juz nic nie bujniesz, uwierz mi  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ja radze zaginac parapety i chowac minimalnie te zagiecia w izolacje. Inaczej przy intensywnych deszczach moknie klej na elewacji przy parapetach.
> Drugim rozwiazaniem jest dać pomiędzy  parapet a izolacje wodoodporna tasme rozprezna. Wtedy mamy dylatacje pomiedzy blacha a styro (nie bedzie pekniec/szczelin) no i woda ladnie splywa po samym parapecie.
> Wiazary nie moga sie bujac, skoro Ty to mozesz zrobic to wiatr bedzie robil co chce. Music stezyc je po skosie, najlepiej polac od spodu dlugimi deskami np 14cm szerokimi po dwa wkrety na wiazar przez min 4 wiazary. Najlepiej zaczac od dolu przy szczycie i isc deska w gore tak w kazdym rogu domu. Po takim zabiegu juz nic nie bujniesz, uwierz mi


Już wiem o co Ci chodzi.

Wymyśliłem....
Parapety - nie wpuszczam w ścianę, ale na zawiniętą krawędź naklejam taśmę butylową i zacigam klejem. Już aciągnąlem szpalety klejem i z wpuszczaniem byłoby sporo roboty, a mam juz napradę dość siatki, kleju i całej elewacji.
Stężenie więźby - linka stalowa, płytki perforowane i naciąganie śrubą rzymską. Prztestuje może z dskami, bo mam na budowie, ale chyba lepiej zacząć od szczytu deską mocowaną na górze? Ma to zabezpieczyć przed siłą wiatru napierającą na szczyt.

Takie plany... Oczywiście zrobię fotki.

----------


## aiki

Parapety zrób jak Sebcio pisze. Jak zrobisz po swojemu to pod wpływem temperatury taśma puści (rozszerzalność temperaturowa).

Ja zrobiłem siatkę i klej na styk do parapetów i od strony południowej parapety się wydłużyły i klej ma pajęczynki.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Stężenie więźby - linka stalowa, płytki perforowane i naciąganie śrubą rzymską. Prztestuje może z dskami, bo mam na budowie, ale chyba lepiej zacząć od szczytu deską mocowaną na górze? Ma to zabezpieczyć przed siłą wiatru napierającą na szczyt..


ja u siebie stężyłem jedną połać tak jak Ty piszesz od szczytów w dół, a drugą od narożnika w górę, nie bujniesz tego za hu**. Jak już wszystko będze wykończone wraz z podłogą z OSB to też będzie inaczej. Stężenia zawsze możesz dołożyć chociaż te Twoje pionowe OSB nie będą w tym pomagac....

----------


## Daniellos_

Kupiłem PC PW używaną... Teraz montaż DIY... Gwarancja tylko rozruchowa czyli powinienem wszystko pospinać i uruchomić, a na budowie prądu brak. Ma być w sierpniu. 
Człowiek to jednak działa pod wpływem impulsu  :ohmy: 
Genaralnie jestem na urlopie czyli tyrka na budowie  :wink:  uzbierały się punkty w LM i miałem całodniowy rabat 10% to zamówiełm płyty kg i kilka innych ciężkich rzeczy, skoro juz HDS zapłacony. Teraz wystarczy to wnieść do środka  :jaw drop:  Wniosłem wszystko oprócz płyt kg. Te przykryłem na razie folią.


Podrównałem też z grubsza podłogę w salonie. Zawsze to mniej wylewki samopoziomującej. A może obejdzie się bez wylewki... ? Zrobiłem to tak. Najpierw wylewam na podłogę wodę i czekam chwilę, aż troche podeschnie. Potem oznaczam "granice" utworzonych kałuż. Czekam jeszcze trcohę i znów oznaczam. Tym sposobem wiem gdzie i jak glębokie są nierówności. Wtedy na tą pozostałą na podłodze wodę wysypuję gotową zaprawę, mieszam i rozciągam ławą.



Okleiłem też folią/taśmą wewnętrzną wszystkie okna. Jakby ktos powiedział mi wcześniej, że zejdize mi z tym 10h to parsknąłbym śmiechem. A jednak ... Tymabrdziej jak patrzę jak ta nieszczęsna taśma się teraz w wielu miejscach odkleja. Kleiłem dwiema taśmami Penosil i AIB. Penosil się odkleja, a AIB trzyma. Polecam AIB!
Fakt, że dochodziła do tego oklejanie kotew, obróbka ścian dookoła i równanie podłogi przy oknach.
Ciężko coś pokazać na zdjęciach:

----------


## the_anonim

> Kupiłem PC PW używaną...


Czy to ta co wystawiał CNC czy może padło na coś innego?

Fotki fotki fotki bo widzę że dużo się dzieje. 

Hmm jestem ciekaw jakie będziesz miał odczucia po skończeniu płyt K-G.
Widzę że panele nawet wpadły :roll eyes: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

> .. jak montowałes gąsior to chodziłeś, siadałes na niego ??? Bo mi się to wydaje konieczne a jak pierwszy zamontowałem to miałem poodciskane rąbki które zostały przykryte gasiorem


Nie chodziłem, ale siadałem okrakiem i mój ciężar wytrymywał bez problemu. Oczywiście pod spodem na panelach byłą już przykręcona listwa podkalenicowa i w zasadzie gąsior opiera się na tych listwach. Pozostaje ok. pół cm szpara pomiędzy gąsiorem, a rąbkami na panelach.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Czy to ta co wystawiał CNC czy może padło na coś innego?


Tak, ta od CNC. Ogólnie kontakt z CNC dość trudny. Chciałem wziąć od niego od razu zakielichowane rurki do czynnika zrobione na dopowiednią długość, ale upierał się, że to się nie da. Wziąłbym od razu niezbędne zawory. Próbuję podpytać o jakieś tematy w kwestii podłączenia, ale to jeden z tych, wg którego podłączać musi "fachowiec". W końcu wziąłem samą pompę. Resztę możńa dokupić chociażby na allegro. Łacznie z zakielichowanymi rurkami.
Dosłał mi teraz brakujące czujniki temperatur, choć wcześniej upierał się, że są razem z pompą.
Miedziane rurki z czynnikiem chciałem puścić ARTem 50 pod płytą, ale po rozmowie z fachowcem, który miałby mi napełniać instalację czynnikiem, wyszło że ma za mały kąt załamania. Powiedział mi że rurka bez opcji nałożenia sprężyny najprawdopodobniej zagnie się ograniczając przepływ. Pozostałe opcje to puścić rurki poddaszem lub w jednej z rur fi110 przewidzianych dla czerpni.
Pompa już wisi i pociągnięte są przewody w bruzdach, a teraz wychodzi, że może zawiśnie w innym miejscu.

Fotki.... rozgrzebałem kilka tematów i żadnego nie zamknąłem. Aktualnie robię płyty na ścianach, płyty na suficie, parapety, obrabiam glify okienne, rozkminiam zabudowę kominka, zamawiam meble kuchenne w ikea bo promocja itd. Przez to, że robię wszystko i nic to efekty marne. Troche chorowałem, miałem 2 tyg urlopu, ale sporo zmarnowałem na załatwianie różnych spraw, zmieniam miejsce pracy.




Nie mam weny do roboty ostatnio. Ten gips chyba mnie tak zniechęcił. No i jeszcze teraz takie prace, że się dużo robi, a efektów mało widać. To już nie etap stawiania murów niestety....

----------


## karster

> To już nie etap stawiania murów niestety....


A weź mnie nie strasz  :big tongue:  Ja właśnie na etapie stawiania murów (konkretniej stropu monolitycznego) miewam zniechęcenia a gdzie tu do końca.

----------


## Daniellos_

Z rozpędu na suficie w kuchni dałem białe płyty KG. Zostawić, wymieniać na zielone czy może jakoś impregnować DIY? Może folią w płynie?

----------


## Marek.M

Myślę, że raczej nic nie powinno się dziać. Kuchnia to jednak nie łazienka. Masz ją otwartą na salon? Poza tym w nowym domu raczej jest za sucho, niż na wilgotno.

----------


## Daniellos_

Kuchnia otwarta na salon i wentylacja mechaniczna. Nadmiaru wilgoci nie przewiduję. 
Mam podobne przemyślenia.
Dla pewności pomalowałbym folią w płyne.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kuchnia otwarta na salon i wentylacja mechaniczna. Nadmiaru wilgoci nie przewiduję. 
> Mam podobne przemyślenia.
> Dla pewności pomalowałbym folią w płyne.


ja tez w całej kuchni mam białe płyty, jedynie nad okapem nad wyspą w obniżeniu mam zieloną płytę, dałem raczej dlatego że miałem a nie że wierzę że coś się będzie dziać. Nad piekarnikiem mam zwykłą płytę a tam para bucha jak szalona i od roku już jest ok.
Z tą folią to przesada, ona jest gruba i nierówna, więc miałbyś rzeźbę żeby to wygładzić. Jeżeli na serio masz wątpliwości to kup farbę o dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym i pomaluj nią te płyty w kuchni i potem farbą na gotowo.

----------


## Daniellos_

Powinienem zacząć od słów "Z mojego dziennika zrobił się miesięcznik"  :smile:  aby było podobnie jak u innych samorobów.

Generalnie cały czas walczę z płytami na ścianach i sufitach. Płyty w 90% są już na miejscu. Z kilkoma się wstrzymuję, bo jeszcze muszę wciągnąć na strych big-bagi z odpadami styro. Przyjdzie jeszcze czas na wykombinowanie sposobu na jego rozdrobnienie. Pomyślałem jednak, że mniej roboty będzie rozdrabniać go już na strychu.

Łączenia płyt na suficie szpachluję Rigips Vario i zatapiam taśmę papierową. Taśma kupowana w LM 16pln za rolkę 75m. Pierwszą rolkę taśmy (niby Rigips, ale na taśmie logo nie było) brałem z Tarti na allegro, ale ta z LM jest lepsza, mniej gładka i nie można jej odlepić od już zaschniętego kleju gipsowego.

Wyszedłem z założenia, że płyty na ścianie klejone grzebieniem na całej powierzchni nie potrzebują już tak elastycznego połączenia i łączenia szpachluję klejem gipsowym Cekol GS-20 i też zatapiam taśmę. Tak samo wypełnienia pomiędzy płytą a ścianą pod taśma przy łączeniu ślizgowym - też klej. Klej na pewno nie jest tak elastyczny, jak Vario, ale jest piekielnie mocny. Trzeba tylko pilnować, aby podłoże nie odciągało wilgoci, bo wtedy szybciej schnie i jest słabszy. Do przyklejenia płyt kupiłem 20 worków Cekola GS 20kg  i powinno wystarczyć. Na sufity i narożniki chyba wystarczy mi worek 25kg Vario. Właśnie.... narożniki wewnętrzne szpachluję Vario i wklejam taśmę hameryanskom tuff-tape. Głównie ze względu na narożniki łączące ścianę z BK ze ściną z silki.
Narożniki zewnętrzne obsadzam listwami aluminiowymi z siatką. Wszyscy dają takie bez siatki, ale kilka razy widziałem wykruszone narożniki ze sterczącą listwą alu i pomyślałem, że na tych z siatką będzie mocniej, a różnica w koszcie żadna.

Bloczek komórkowy i silikat są bardzo chłonne i trzeba gruntować. Silikat nawet dwukrotnie. Mam wrażenie, że silka jest nienasycona. Można lać wężem wodę na ścianę pod sufitem i nic nie spłynie do podłogi - wszystko wypije.

Większość już wyszpachlowane i zaczynam zaciągać warstwę Q3 finiszową używając Śmig B2 Megarona. Salon wygląda tak:

Jak widać płyty już wszystki zużyte. Dokupiłem 7szt. Wcześńiej planowałem zostawić fragmenty ścian z odkrytymi bloczkami/pustakami i tylko pomalować na biało, ale zrezygnowałem. Efekt mógłby być fajny, ale po takiem czasie gapienia się na te ściany cieszę się, że znikają pod płytami. Wtedy czuję, że robota idzie naprzód.


Na ścianie z podnośnikiem będzie zabudowa i nie kładłem tam płyt. Na tym samym foto po prawej widać miejsce gdzie będzie kominek. Też jeszcze nie obrobione.
Widać też, że płyty nie sięgają sufitu. Zaplanowałem tam uskok/próg i położę tam listwy LED. Będzie w całym salonie i częściowo będzie wychodzić na korytarz.
Żeby była ładna i równa krawędź i listwa była zasłonięta wypadało dać jakieś listwy. nie znalazłem nic nadającego się i wymyśliłem, że przerobię listwy kapinosowe, takie jak kupowałem na elewację. Wygląda taka listwa tak:


Odrywam siatki i przycinam jedną krawędź listwy. Finalnie wygląda tak:


Dalej przyklejam klejem gipsowym:

To zielone to taśma ochronna.

Już po czasie pomyślałem, że listwy maskujące do glazury mogłyby się nadać. To już myśl do ewentualnych naśladowców - dla mnie już za późno  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Czemu zdecydowałeś się na płyty KG zamiast tynków? Co zdecydowało o takim rozwiązaniu? Pytam, bo pewnie wahałeś się na co się zdecydować.

----------


## gorbag

> Przyjdzie jeszcze czas na wykombinowanie sposobu na jego rozdrobnienie. Pomyślałem jednak, że mniej roboty będzie rozdrabniać go już na strychu.


Pamiętam filmik (chyba był prywatny, czyli wejście z linka) gdzie gość rozdrabniał styropian kosiarką elektryczną w dużym kartonie. Robiło wrażenie.

Była jeszcze na forum "gedmaszyna" z dziennika użytkownika Ged. Z tego co pamiętam była to gruba rura kanalizacyjna z ukośnym odejściem, przez które wsuwana była wiertarka z naostrzonym mieszadłem do kleju.

Swoją drogą nie wszystko rozdrabniałem. Między granulat wrzucałem również większe kawałki, byle były zasypane drobnym z każdej strony.

----------


## hektor80

> Przyjdzie jeszcze czas na wykombinowanie sposobu na jego rozdrobnienie. Pomyślałem jednak, że mniej roboty będzie rozdrabniać go już na strychu.


poszukaj firmy która robi granulat... też się zastanawiałem na domowym sposobem mielenia ale nie wychodziło to za dobrze. Znalazłem firmę która mi to zrobiła. z tego co pamiętam wyszło ok 6m3 granulatu i zapłaciłem za to ok 100zł...inna sprawa że nie wykorzystałem tego granulatu tak jak planowałem i sobie teraz leży na strychu  :sad:

----------


## the_anonim

Trzymaj link do maszynki :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6568544

A co do postępów dom wygląda już całkiem swojsko gdyby nie podłoga i łopata w środku :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

Ps. rób więcej zdjęć bo bardzo lubię ten dziennik

----------


## Daniellos_

> Czemu zdecydowałeś się na płyty KG zamiast tynków? Co zdecydowało o takim rozwiązaniu? Pytam, bo pewnie wahałeś się na co się zdecydować.


Gównie cena i łatwość zrobienia samemu. Osoby krytykujące płyty to te, które same ich u siebie nie mają. Aby ograniczyć ryzyko pojawienia się pęknięć wybrałem zbrojenie łączenień taśmą papierową, połączenia ślizgowe ze ścianami, systemową masę szpachlową Rigipsa, a na ścianach płyty klejone całą powierzchnią na 
grzebień. No i magiczny tuff-tape  :smile: 

@Gorbag - widziałem na yt filmik z kosiarką. nie wiem czy mówimy o tym samym, ale sposób jest skuteczny, jednak mało wydajny. Zostawiam jako plan awaryjny. Własną mam tylko dużą i ciężką spalinówkę. Musiałbym pożyczać. Szukałem kiedyś już na forum maszyny Ged-a, ale nie znalazlem.

@hektor - worki wrzucone wczoraj na strych. Kiedyś szukałem źródła granulatu w okolicy i nie znalazłem. Ze usługą zmielenia pewnie też byłby problem. Doszedłby jeszcze problem transportu. Już przywiezinie tego na dziakę zajęło mi pół dnia. Teraz jeszcze gdzieś to zawieźć do zmielenia i przywieźć. Chyba za dużo zachodu.


Mój pomysł jest taki, aby przymocować dużą kontówkę z regulacją obrotów do więźby na sztywno. Trzebaby jeszcze zrobić jakąś tarczę/tarkę. Idealne wydawałoby się plexi z powkręcanymi wkrętami. Plexi nie mam to myślę nad alternatywą. 
Faktycznie nie będę rozdrabniał wszystkiego. Muszę mieć tylko tyle granulatu, żeby powypełniać trudno dostepne miejsca i szpary pomiędzy dużymi kawałkami.

----------


## aiki

rębak do gałęzi. Na pewno ktoś ma w okolicy.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Nie orientowałem się jeszcze w cenach tynkowania. Naprawdę KG wychodzi taniej od tynków np. cementowo-wapiennych?

----------


## karster

Tynki cw są chyba najdrozsze bo wypada na nich położyć 2xgładź. U mnie to wychodzi: 27 + 2*14 = 55 zl za mkw a np gipsowe utwardzane są tez w granicy 25-27 zl mkw ale po nich wystarczy nawet samo szlifowanie za kilka zl (widzialem ceny 7zl mkw) a jesli nie szlifowanie to raz gladz i jesy 41 zl. Ceny plyt nie znam ale sa sporp niższe tylko je tez trzeba czyms przykleic, połączyć wykonczyc braki.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## marcko

nie mogę znaleźć za cholerę - chyba widziałem u ciebie taką elegancką maszynkę do cięcia styro
masz może jakieś zdjęcia czy co tam wsadziłeś z zasilania bo nie pamiętam?
z góry dzięki

----------


## Daniellos_

> nie mogę znaleźć za cholerę - chyba widziałem u ciebie taką elegancką maszynkę do cięcia styro
> masz może jakieś zdjęcia czy co tam wsadziłeś z zasilania bo nie pamiętam?
> z góry dzięki


Kilka stron temu znajdziesz opis. Kilka listewek, prowadnice do szuflad i żarnik z prodziża - nie potrzebujesz wtedy transformatora.

@jak_to_mozliwe - 
Ceny tynku cw podał Karol. Ja do porównania optymistycznie liczyłem tynki po 25pln. U mnie koszty za m2 wyglądają tak: płyta 4,5 pln i dodatkowo ok. 3 pln za klej gipsowy, taśmy zbrojące, grunt, listwy narożne i gładź.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kilka stron temu znajdziesz opis. Kilka listewek, prowadnice do szuflad i żarnik z prodziża - nie potrzebujesz wtedy transformatora.
> 
> @jak_to_mozliwe - 
> Ceny tynku cw podał Karol. Ja do porównania optymistycznie liczyłem tynki po 25pln. U mnie koszty za m2 wyglądają tak: płyta 4,5 pln i dodatkowo ok. 3 pln za klej gipsowy, taśmy zbrojące, grunt, listwy narożne i gładź.


fajnie by było jakbys podał na koniec sumaryczny koszt płyt na ścianach, bez sufitu. Może być mniej więcej bo wiem że pewnie wszystko kupowałeś na raz i na ściany i na sufity. Do tego metraż ścian i czas poświęcony na zrobienie tego, też mniej więcej. To da duży pogląd ludziom że to się faktycznie opłaca.

----------


## Daniellos_

> fajnie by było jakbys podał na koniec sumaryczny koszt płyt na ścianach, bez sufitu. Może być mniej więcej bo wiem że pewnie wszystko kupowałeś na raz i na ściany i na sufity. Do tego metraż ścian i czas poświęcony na zrobienie tego, też mniej więcej. To da duży pogląd ludziom że to się faktycznie opłaca.


Właśnie teraz liczyłem i jak czegoś nie pominąłem to płyty na ścianach wychodzą mi 7,5pln/m2. Jak już skończę dany etap to oczywiście podsumowanie z wyszczególnionymi cenami pojawi się w tym wątku.

Padł głos o większą ilość fotek. Hmm Aktualny etap wydaje mi się mało ciekawy, ale wrzucam. Żeby nie było, że nic nie robię na budowie  :smile: 

Np akcja z dziś. Pustak silki z przewiązanej ścianki działowej zbytnio wystawał ze ściany. Nie lepię na placki, a przy grzebieniu wystające ze ściany 4mm to już przeszkadza.


Normalnie zeszlifowałbym tarczą diamentową, ale wcześniej tego nie widziałem i puściłem tamtędy kable i akcja ze szlifierką odpadła. Trzeba było rzeźbić - dosłownie  :smile:  Przeniosłem wymiar na płytę, zmoczyłem i zdjąłem papier, i wyskrobałem w płycie wnękę na problematyczny pustak. Po tym zabiegu płyta leży jak ulał  :smile: 



Fotorelacja z wklejania taśmy tuff-tape:
Szpachelką średnią (10cm) nakładam Rigips Vario. Równomiernie rozprowadzam ok 1mm.


Wklejam taśmę i najpierw na sucho szpachelką wyciskam masę spod taśmy, a następnie zaciągam taśmę masą na wierzchu.


Fotorelacja z wykonywania połączenia ślizgowego. Uwaga! Tylko w moim cyrku takie cuda - taśma klejona na sufit  :big grin: 
Zwilżam szczelinę pomiędzy płytami.


Wypełniam masą.


Kładę 1mm warstwę masy.



Przyklejam taśmę i szpachelką wyprowadzam nadmiar masy spod taśmy.


nudy.....  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Odrobina urozmaicenia - podłączyłem kanały wentylacyjne:
Wycinam otwór na anemostat i wklejam o na pianę. Wcześniej zwilżam krawędź cięta płyty dla lepszego związania piany.



Włażę na strych. Teraz jest tam już ciemno, bo na sufitach już przykręcone płyty. Bez latarki na czole ani rusz.
Uszczelniam wciskając silikon dekarski (taki był pod ręką)  pomiędzy płytę, a folię paroszczelną.


Zakładam rurę, zaciskam opaskę i całość jeszcze opsikuję pianą w razie gdyby mogły tam być jakieś nieszczelności pomiędzy rurą, a kołnierzem anemostatu.



W pomieszczeniach, w których już zdecydowałem gdzie będzie źródło światła na suficie wyprowadziłem kable:
Wiercę wiertłem łopatkowym fi16 dziurę. Peszel ma 16mm.


Wpsikuję pianę pod folię (nie miałem wtedy na strychu silikonu  :smile: , trochę do dziury i wciskam kabel wraz peszlem. Znów opsikuję pianą peszel dookoła, żeby nie wylazł w pokoju po pociągnięciu za kabel.



Na koniec moja maszynka do regranulacji styropianu. W zasadzie zgodnie z opisanym wcześniej projektem, ale zamiast pleksi dałem OSB 8mm, bo akurat miałem. Generalnie robi robotę  :stir the pot: , ale maszyna dość szybko się nagrzewa, nie powala wydajnością i muszę się zaopatrzyć w ochronniki na uszy. Plus taki, że nie trzeba dzielić styro na mniejsze kawałki, aby je zmieścić do rury fi160 jak w przypadku maszynki z wiertarką.

Nawet jakby się nie przegrzewała kątówka, to chyba potrzebowałbym 2 dni żeby to zmielić. No zobaczymy jak to będzie. Na razie to tylko krótki test. Może coś się usprawni, albo jakąś wydajną technikę opracuję.


No chyba się zrehabilitowałem trochę z tymi fotkami  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Gładzi nie licz. Na CW też potrzeba. jeśli to dla porównania kosztów. Z tym klejem to chyba przesadziłeś z ceną na m2
Worek kosztuje chyba 13 zł a z worka spokojnie kilka płyt oblecisz (2-3)

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jak wygląda odporność płyt KG na uderzenia? Zakładam, że porównywalnie do standardowych tynków, ale gorzej do tynków cementowo-wapiennych? Czym okładasz łazienki - też KG, ale z przeznaczeniem do mokrych pomieszczeń? Cena rzeczywiście bardzo konkurencyjna.

----------


## sebcioc55

Połączenie ślizgowe jest spoko w takich przypadkach, ale później przy odcinaniu taśmy pewnie potniesz karton na płytach, co już nie jest takie spoko  :wink: 
btw ta maszynka nie mieli Ci za drobno tego styropianu? Wg mnie to powinno być coś bardziej wolnoobrotowego aby te granulki odrywać z płyt , a nie ścierać.
Podsumowująć dobrze Ci to idzie  :wink:  przy takim suficie zapamiętaj też sobie gdzie idą profile przy kablach od oświetlenia bo zawsze potem lepiej lampy przykręcać do profili niż do samych płyt.

----------


## aiki

Połączenie ślizgowe i tak wypełnia się ostatecznie akrylem więc ewentualne nacięcie kartonu nie szkodzi.
Poza tym przy ostrym nożu da naciąć sie samą taśmę.

----------


## gorbag

> zawsze potem lepiej lampy przykręcać do profili niż do samych płyt.


Przy zwykłych tak, ale przy cięższych lampach bałem się nawet do profili. 
Mocowałem do podłogi strychu, nakrętka z podkładką na śrubie. Można się bujać na haku.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Przy zwykłych tak, ale przy cięższych lampach bałem się nawet do profili. 
> Mocowałem do podłogi strychu, nakrętka z podkładką na śrubie. Można się bujać na haku.


Ja na swoim stelażu mogę stanąć czyli utrzymuje nacisk punktowy 70kg. Jakie musisz mieć te lampy ?  :big grin: 
Moje oprawy będą zwykłe czyli wagowo do kilku kg max. Na wszelki wypadek wyprowadzałem kable przy profilach, abym mógł wkręcić się do profilu gdy zajdzie potrzeba.

----------


## Daniellos_

Obiecane zestawienie kosztów sufitów podwieszanych i płyt KG na ścianach. Przypomnę, że użytkowej powierzchni mam 98m2.

*Sufity podwieszane*
Płyty gips-karton 22 zwykłe i 8 zielone	*380*
Wieszaki, pręty i łączniki do sufitu podw.	*340*
profile UD i CD	*1113*
Kolki i wkrety	*45*
Wkręty do kg 3kg	*50*
Taśma papierowa 75m - 2szt	*34*
Taśma ślizgowa *10*
akryl x2	*16*
*RAZEM: 1988*
Koszt sufitów podwieszanych *20,30pln/m2*


*Płyty KG na ściananch*
Płyty gips-karton 65 zwykłe	*910*
klej cekol gs-20 - 21 worków 	*330*
Masa szpachlowa rigips vario 25kg	*100*
Taśma papierowa 75m - 2szt	*34*
taśma tufftape 60m	*90*
Grunt 20l	*70*
Listwy narożne z siatką 20szt	*50*
*RAZEM: 1584*
Spadów nie było dużo. Zakładając, że wykorzystałem 3m2 z każdej płyty to koszt średni suchych tynków wychodzi *8,12pln/m2*

Muszę jeszcze dodać, że oprócz tego wydałem 150pln na 5 wiader gładzi.

----------


## Daniellos_

Czym obłożyć cokół elewacji? 
Najbardziej chyba bym chciał jakiś gres. Najbardziej estetycznie. Najtańszy jaki znalazłem w odcieniach szarości/grafitu to 25pln/m2, a potrzebuję ok 15m2. Dojdzie minimum 100 na klej. Łącznie ok 500pln.

Jakie alternatywy? 
Tynk mozaikowy? Spojrzałem na ceny tylko w jednym sklepie i nie mam jeszczę odniesienia, ale kosztowo od 350 w górę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czym obłożyć cokół elewacji? 
> Najbardziej chyba bym chciał jakiś gres. Najbardziej estetycznie. Najtańszy jaki znalazłem w odcieniach szarości/grafitu to 25pln/m2, a potrzebuję ok 15m2. Dojdzie minimum 100 na klej. Łącznie ok 500pln.
> 
> Jakie alternatywy? 
> Tynk mozaikowy? Spojrzałem na ceny tylko w jednym sklepie i nie mam jeszczę odniesienia, ale kosztowo od 350 w górę.


ja mam gres II gat jakiś tani za mniej chyba niż 25zł/m^2 musisz zobaczyć jak Ci przypasuje, jeżeli np jedna płytka wejdzie bez cięcia to się nie zastanawiaj. Tynk mozaikowy tez spoko ale dla mnie upierdliwy do kładzenia  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

W podobnej cenie co gres jeszcze wchodzi w rachubę płytka elewacyjna (klinkierowa) ale na pewno więcej roboty. Myślę że przede wszystkim bierz to co ci się podoba. 

Na przykład taka (25zł/m2)

----------


## aiki

Jak obrabiales płyty przy oknach? Zakładałeś listwy wykończeniowe czy wypelnialeś akrylem?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Jak obrabiales płyty przy oknach? Zakładałeś listwy wykończeniowe czy wypelnialeś akrylem?


Listew nie kładłem. Zaciągnę akrylem.

----------


## anemonek

Płytki klinkierowe elewacyjne linkowane przez The Anonima wyglądają całkiem, całkiem.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Płytki klinkierowe elewacyjne linkowane przez The Anonima wyglądają całkiem, całkiem.


Chyba za dużo z tym roboty. Skłaniam się ku gresowi jakiemuś, ale tak czy inaczej wstrzymam się do czasu położenia tynku. Być może tynk bedę kładł pistoletem, a wtedy byłoby wiecej roboty z zabezpieczaniem gotowego cokołu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Tyle się nakombinowałem nad swoimi listwami PCV pod taśmy LED, a teraz znalazłem gotowe:

Słabo szukałem :/

Na budowie aktualnie jestem na etapie malowania sufitów. Sporo się naczytałem w innych dziennikach jak ludzie wydają masę kasy na farby np tikkurila 200pln za wiadro 10l i finalnie malowanie kosztuje ich 2 tysiące. U mnie eko budowanie czyli poszukiwanie farby w stylu tanio, a dobrze. Malowałem wcześniej w domu różnymi farbami - jedynka, śnieżka, śnieżka satynowa, duluxy, bondex etc. Czyli marketówki z niskiej i średniej półki. Na podstawie swoich dotychczasowych doświadczeń z farbami wybrałem dulux crystal white. Marketing na mnie za bardzo nie działa, ale nad wystawionym farbami w LM są kawałki dykty pomalowane sprzedawanymi farbami. Na zdjęciu poniżej widać crystal white z kategorii "dobrze i tanio" oraz dulux'owa wyższa półka 'acryl mat'.


Farba 2x droższa, wierząc pomalowanej dykcie, lepsze krycie i biel znacznie bielsza i cieplejsza. Jest promocja 10l + 3l gratis to się szarpnąłem. Dodatkowo kupiłem też farbę 2w1 (farba z gruntem) na pierwszą warstwę marki własnej LM, a produkowanej przez tikkurilę.
Pomalowałem już większą część sufitów i mogę co nieco powiedzieć o tym jak się maluje. Po zużyciu 30l farby podkładowej 2w1, która ma powodować zmniejszenie chłonności podłoża i zwiększenie wydajności farby wierzchniej stwierdzam, że nie warto. Kupiony dulux acryl white w promocji kosztuje mnie niecałe 8pln/l, a ta podkładowa niecałe 5pln/l i ma wydajność mniejszą o prawie połowę. No i 'acryl white' faktycznie dobrze kryje. Niestety płyty kg szare czy zielone trzeba malować 3x, żeby było idealnie. 

Tu ściany i sufit pomalowane podkładową jednokrotnie. 


Tu sufit już na gotowo. 


Łata, którą widać to poprawka łączenia płyt. Niestety w tak widocznym miejscu wyszedł babol i gips wypłynął ze spoiny na łączeniu ciętym płyt powodując górkę na taśmie papierowej. Było to widoczne gdy słońce zaświeciło przez duże okno. Zeszlifowałem ile się dało, bo tarcie Rigips vario przez położony już na nim papier to męka. Długą 50cm szpachlą od tynków zaciągałem po obu stronach aby zgubić górkę. Zgubić się nie da, ale da się złagodzić to wubrzuszenie. Jak to nie pomoże, to szlifierką taśmową, albo grubym papierem będę darł i robił od nowa.

W jednym z pokoi miałem podobny przypadek. Następnym razem połączenia cięte zbroiłbym taśmą tuff-tape.

----------


## sebcioc55

Te profile do led pokazywalem u siebie juz jakis czas temu. Niedrogie a efekt jest i praca z nimi to bajka.

----------


## anemonek

Poprawki, jak to poprawki, czasem trzeba je wykonać, ale muszę powiedzieć, że z pomalowanym sufitem robi się już bardzo "domowo". Odwaliłeś już do tej pory kawał roboty i to widać.  :smile:  Zazdroszczę i kibicuję.

----------


## Daniellos_

Dramat! 

Wczoraj wiatr dosłownie wyrwał mi drzwi frontowe. Uchyliłem je żeby zrobić przeciąg podczas szlifowania podłogi, bo mocno pyli. Wiatr zawiał z drugiej strony, drzwi otworzyły się na oścież, a że siła była niezła to zaparte na szpalecie zadziałało jak dźwignia, jeszcze ją zwiększając.



Skrzydło ciężkie, ale jakoś dałem radę je założyć. Od strony zawiasów ościeżnica ma specjalny wręg antywłamaniowy, dzięki czemu po zamknięciu nie wypadną i pomimo braku zawiasów nie można ich otworzyć. Jak widać zawiasy wyrwane ze skrzydła. Po rzuceniu listy bluzgów i przypomnieniu słów żony mówiącej, że niepotrzebnie tak szybko montuję drzwi docelowe, zacząłem się zastanawiać co z tym zrobić.

Skontaktuję się z producentem w celu wyceny naprawy. Jednak jeśli cena będzie z kosmosu to trzeba będzie naprawić DIY. Można wyciąć uszkodzony fragment ramiaka, wkleić nowy i wkręcić zawiasy. Druga opcja to przykleić wyłamane fragmenty i zebrać frezem 2mm i wzmocnić np płytką perforowaną mocowaną śrubami z płaskim łbem na przelot. W obu przypadkach szpachlowanie i malowanie.

Jak wiadomo nieszczęścia chodzą parami. Chciałem już wszystko pozamykać i iść do domu. Zamykając okno w pokoju w którym szlifowałem podłogę usłyszałem pssssss i po kilku sekundach wiedziałem co się dzieje. Pomiędzy ościeżnicę, a skrzydło okna wsadziłem puszkę spraju, którym znaczyłem gdzie trzeba szlifować podłogę, żeby się nie zamykało przy przeciągu. Zamykając okno ją przedziurawiłem... Skutek łatwo przewidzieć  :sick:

----------


## the_anonim

Kurde ale lipa,
A może łatwiej będzie zmienić miejsce zawiasów w futrynie i drzwiach?
Mam nadzieję że okno domyłeś.

Powodzenia na polu bitwy.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Kurde ale lipa,
> A może łatwiej będzie zmienić miejsce zawiasów w futrynie i drzwiach?
> Mam nadzieję że okno domyłeś.
> 
> Powodzenia na polu bitwy.


Dobrze, że miałem rozpuszczalnik na budowie to pół godziny później ogarnąłem okno. Skończyło się niebieskimi paznokciami :/

Dobry tip ze zmianą lokalizacji zawiasów. Punktujesz na tą flaszkę!  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ło panie... w życiu bym się nie spodziewał, że przeciąg może się tak skończyć.
Co to są za drzwi, zalinkujesz?

----------


## the_anonim

> Punktujesz na tą flaszkę!


Na szybko licząc to już literek wychodzi :Lol: 

W sumie dobrze że masz ciemne ramy bo na białych mogło by być różnie.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ło panie... w życiu bym się nie spodziewał, że przeciąg może się tak skończyć.
> Co to są za drzwi, zalinkujesz?


Metalowe by się tylko wygięły ale zostały w jednym kawałku. Pewnie krzywe byłyby bezużyteczne. Drewniane mogę reanimować na kilka sposobów.
Poniżej link:
 Dallas Z26

----------


## rafhi

No to nieźle się Daniel u Ciebie dzieje na budowie, niestety nie przewidzisz takich "naturalnych" katastrof ale znając ciebie to już to tak zrobisz że śladu po uszkodzeniu nie będzie widać  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Łooo Panie, ale kaszana. Nieźle musiało nimi jeb*** . Ja bym przykleił to co odleciało, zaszpachlował, wyszlifował i pomalował. Na koniec tak jak pisze Anonim zrobił bym zawiasy w innych miejscach. Powinno to byc prawie albo wcale niewidoczne.

BTW: dla wszystkich tutaj czytających przed tym etapem, montujcie drzwi możliwie jak najpóźniej, najlepiej tuż przed wprowadzką. Ja też zamontowałem szybciej i żałuję bo też w paru miejscach obiłem drzwi i futrynę. Fakt że tylko ja to widzę no ale jest  :wink:  Jeżeli jest się samorobem to jeszcze w miarę OK, ale jak już ktoś przyjdzie z zewnątrz to masakra, na nic nie patrzą.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Łooo Panie, ale kaszana. Nieźle musiało nimi jeb*** . Ja bym przykleił to co odleciało, zaszpachlował, wyszlifował i pomalował. Na koniec tak jak pisze Anonim zrobił bym zawiasy w innych miejscach. Powinno to byc prawie albo wcale niewidoczne.
> 
> BTW: dla wszystkich tutaj czytających przed tym etapem, montujcie drzwi możliwie jak najpóźniej, najlepiej tuż przed wprowadzką. Ja też zamontowałem szybciej i żałuję bo też w paru miejscach obiłem drzwi i futrynę. Fakt że tylko ja to widzę no ale jest  Jeżeli jest się samorobem to jeszcze w miarę OK, ale jak już ktoś przyjdzie z zewnątrz to masakra, na nic nie patrzą.


No mnie straszyli, żeby nie montować wcześniej bo ekipy mogą uszkodzić wjeżdzając np taczkami do środka, albo przy wylewkach. Jak wylewem miałem nie robić. Taczkami miałem nie wjeżdżać, no i żadnych ekip czyli teoretycznie byłem bezpieczny. Tzn niby moje drzwi były... Ogólnie faktycznie było ok do tego feralnego wieczora. Morał jest taki, że jeśli już montujecie finalne drzwi od razu, to trzeba brać pod uwagę takie rzeczy i się zabezpieczać. Jakieś ograniczniki czy podparcie. Widziałem też u sąsiada całe drzwi owinięte folią stretch od góry do dołu i przyznam, że to dobry patent i sporo mniej pracy z doczyszczaniem drzwi już po robocie.

----------


## Daniellos_

Skończyłem już malowanie sufitów. Tzn tam gdzie mogłem. Pomieszczenie gospodarcze nie szpachlowane, bo będą jeszcze prace z rekuperatorem. Nie zdecydowałem jeszcze czy będzie własnie tam czy na strychu. 

Zabrałem się za wyrównywanie podłóg w sypialniach. W salonie z grubsza wyrównałem produktem gotowym nazwanym "Posadzka betonowa" z LM, ale jak pisałem wcześniej kruszywo jest dość dużej granulacji i jest problem w miejscach, gdzie warstwa ma być cieńsza nić np 4mm. No i pojawił się też problem z odspajaniem się tej warstwy od powierzchni płyty. Można by to olać bo niby to niczemu nie przeszkadza. Jeszcze zobaczę. Przed położeniem tej warstwy wyrównującej podłogę na mokro szorowałem szczotą ryżową, ale może to za mało, żeby zedrzeć z płyty syf, który się nazbierał od przez prawie rok. 

Teraz zabrałem się za równanie w sypialniach. Kupiłem w LM zaprawę murarską (noname - producent Kreisel) w workach 25kg i ta ma już drobniejsze kruszywo - do 2mm. Jest jeszcze w ofercie tynkarska i ta pewnie ma jeszcze drobniejsze.
W jednej sypialni było najrówniej i tam tylko punktowo zeszlifowałem mały brzuch tarczą do betonu. W dwóch kolejnych było gorzej. Szlifierką zeszlifowałem miejscowe wybrzuszenia tak, aby wyrównać do innych punktowych górek. Chciałem, żeby różnica pomiędzy najwyższym a najniższym miejscem wynosiła max 10mm.  Idealną sytuacją jest gdy taką punktową górkę lub zeszlifowany brzuch jest na środku pokoju to opierając łatę na nim jednym końcem mogę wyrównać większą część pokoju. Wtedy na drugi dzień wyrównuję resztę. W innym przypadku prace trzeba rozłożyć na kilka etapów. Np najpierw wyrównujemy po jednej stronie pokoju, potem to wyrównane miejsce wykorzystujemy jako punkt odniesienia dla większego kawałka i potem wyrównujemy resztę.


Tu widać ten lepszy scenariusz. Najpierw względem jednego miejsca wyrównuję.

Potem lecę z resztą. Cały lewy róg, którego nie widać jest zeszlifowany. Zeszlifować taki kawałek płyty z grubości ok 10mm to sporo roboty, ale muszę przyznać, że tarcza do betonu robi robotę. Widać też, że zebrałem łatą nierówności pierwszego etapu. Na drugi dzień zaprawa jest jeszcze dość łatwa w obróbce przy obecnych temperaturach.

A wszystko to w imię oszczędności bo dużo łatwiej i szybciej poszłoby z zaprawą samopoziomującą, ale jej cena nie zachęca.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zabrałem się również, że poprawę opaski przeciwwysadzinowej. Oczywiście żałuję, że od razu nie zrobiłem tego jak należy. Irytujące jest wracanie do czegoś co już dawno powinno być zrobione. Zwlekałem z tym jednak, aby wykorzystać odpady styropianowe na przedłużenie opaski. Dopiero teraz zbliżyła się do wymaganej projektem długości 100cm.




Tą krawędź folii na cokole planuję wsadzić pod płytki, które na nim przykleję.

Nie zrobiłem jeszcze od strony planowanego garażu, bo tam chyba jej nie będzie wcale oraz z miejscu gdzie będą schody przed drzwiami. Naprawdę czuję ulgę w takich momentach, gdy domykam jakieś zaległe etapy. Jak wspomniałem ideałem było by zrobić na raz i zapomnieć.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

My się zastanawiamy, czy robić opaskę przeciwwysadzinową. Piach jest podobno nie wysadzinowy sam w sobie, natomiast zostaje kwestia ewentualnej ucieczki ciepła z płyty. Ktoś na forum całkiem sensownie liczył, że raczej nigdy się to nie zwróci. Na razie kwestia otwarta z opcją "zrobimy kiedyś, ale przed robieniem tarasu".

Z tymi posadzkami - jesteś w stanie podać kwotę oszczędności względem tych samopoziomujących się? I jeśli wiesz - jaki rząd wielkości błędu występuje przy samopoziomujących się?

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Posadzki
Wiadomo że najlepiej zrobić posadzkę jednorodną. Wszelkie łatanki osłabiają ją i gdy przykleisz parkiet czy glazurę to w niesprzyjających warunkach posadzka może się rozwarstwiać.
Stosowanie zaprawy murarskiej czy tynkarskiej do wyrównania podłoża to błąd. Materiały posadzkarskie mają dużo większe wytrzymałości niż tynkarskie.

Masa wyrównująca jest dosyć droga, ale poczyniłbyś oszczędności  na robociźnie i czasie. To też pieniądze.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Posadzki
> Wiadomo że najlepiej zrobić posadzkę jednorodną. Wszelkie łatanki osłabiają ją i gdy przykleisz parkiet czy glazurę to w niesprzyjających warunkach posadzka może się rozwarstwiać.
> Stosowanie zaprawy murarskiej czy tynkarskiej do wyrównania podłoża to błąd. Materiały posadzkarskie mają dużo większe wytrzymałości niż tynkarskie.
> 
> Masa wyrównująca jest dosyć droga, ale poczyniłbyś oszczędności  na robociźnie i czasie. To też pieniądze.


Póki co swoją robocizne/czas wyceniam dość nisko  :smile: 
Nie dodałem, że opisane odspajanie warstwy wyrównującej dopuszczam jedynie tam, gdzie będą panele podłogowe i tam żadna wytrzymałość nie jest potrzebna. Na upartego mógłbym wyrównać nawet suchym piaskiem  :smile: 
Nie lubię efektu zimnych płytek i te będą tylko w kuchni/łazience/pom.gosp. Tam można w niwelować grubością kleju.

Nie napisałem również że w sypialniach podłogi szorowałem szczotką drucianą. Zobaczymy jak tam zwiąże.

----------


## Daniellos_

> My się zastanawiamy, czy robić opaskę przeciwwysadzinową. Piach jest podobno nie wysadzinowy sam w sobie, natomiast zostaje kwestia ewentualnej ucieczki ciepła z płyty. Ktoś na forum całkiem sensownie liczył, że raczej nigdy się to nie zwróci. Na razie kwestia otwarta z opcją "zrobimy kiedyś, ale przed robieniem tarasu".
> 
> Z tymi posadzkami - jesteś w stanie podać kwotę oszczędności względem tych samopoziomujących się? I jeśli wiesz - jaki rząd wielkości błędu występuje przy samopoziomujących się?


Z grubsza licząc wychodziło mi 300zl na sypialnię za samopoziomujące, a za zaprawę zapłaciłem 30pln/sypialnia.
Samopoziomującej nigdy nie robiłem, a z tego co czytałem to nie jest tak pięknie z tym rozpływaniem przy cienkiej np 3mm warstwie.


Ja robiłem opaskę bo mam wysadzinowe. U Ciebie chyba faktycznie nie warto.

----------


## B_i_U

Ja kiedyś używałem zaprawy wyrównującej Cekol. Cena przystępna i nie było problemów z odspajaniem. W obecnie budowanym domu pewnie też jej użyję na płycie fundamentowej ale za pomocą listew tynkarskich. Generalnie do cienkiego wyrównywania nadają się produkty bardziej zbliżone do kleju niż zaprawy. Używa się też specjalnych preparatów sczepnych pomiędzy warstwami.

Pod panelami owszem żadna wytrzymałość nie jest potrzebna ale jak ta warstwa się odspoi i zmieni położenie (jeden kawałek najdzie na drugi) to cała podłoga do rozbiórki.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Daniellos_

Anonim wywołał mnie do tablicy tzn do dziennika  :smile:  w sprawie rynien. Pierwotnie nie chciałem ich zabudowywać tyko umieścić we wnękach, żeby był do nich dostęp, a w końcu je zabudowałem. Spojrzałem na hosting zdjęć i faktycznie nie wrzuciłem na forum żadnych fotek. Nie mam tego super udokumentowanego, ale coś widać. Pierwsza strona czyli dopiero się uczyłem  :wink:  Dopiero robiąc drugą stronę pomyślałem, że niepotrzebnie miejscami kładłem pianę bezpośrednio na rynnę - ograniczy to jej pracę. Po drugiej stronie już jest poprawnie.


Najpierw wyciąłem nożem kanał na rynnę, a potem wyciąłem rowek na płytę MFP 12mm aby ją zlicować z elewacją.

Tu tylko z daleka widać już przyklejoną płytę MFP.


U mnie rura spustowa jest przy krawędzi elewacji to nie musiałem robić kolanek, tylko poszła pionowo w dół.
Mam 25cm styro to odpuściłem sobie wciskanie za rurą izolacji o lepszych parametrach.

----------


## Daniellos_

Dodam jeszcze, że spustowe rury w systemie bezokapowym galeco są z pcv.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zabudowa stelaża do WC. Już w czasie stawiania murów założyłem, że "wpuszczę" stelaż w ścianę. Wycinałem połowę grubości bloczka, bo znalazłem w necie stelaże w wersji SLIM o głębokości od 8cm. Nad stelażem jest okno i nadproże to nie bałem się o osłabienie nośności muru. Zdecydowałem się na przystępny cenowo model SLIM od firmy Koło. Miał mieć 10,5cm głębokości. Dodając grubość płyty kg miał się idealnie zlicować ze ścianą. Jakie było moje zdziwienie gdy okazało się, że o ile stelaż w miejscu zbiornika faktycznie ma taką głębokość to w miejscu rury spustowej jest 3cm stalowego profilu + 11cm rury  :WTF: 
Trzeba przekląć pod nosem i zacząć rzeźbić. Dodam jeszcze, że np w firmie geberit slim jest na całej powierzchni stelaża.


Przy montażu ukręcone dwie śruby - pewnie dają jakieś chińskie :/


Podłączenie wody. Od czasu rozszczelnienia elastycznego wężyka przy zabudowanej wannie wszystko robię na sztywno. Jak zacząłem wtedy pytać ubezpieczyciela i gościa w sklepie hydraulicznym to dowiedziałem się, że podobne akcje z takimi wężami w oplocie są częste.


Tu rzeźba ze zmieszczeniem "slima" w przewidzianej dla niego przestrzeni. Wyciąłem kawałek rury spustowej i zastosowałem w jej miejsce harmonijkową, która jest elastyczna. Wyskrobałem cześć bloczka, aby całość weszła głębiej. Wyciąłem fragment konstrukcji stelaża.


Tak wygląda zabudowa "na gotowo".

----------


## Daniellos_

Ogrzewanie ścienne. Z powodu małej powierzchni podłogi w łazience obawiałem się, że pomimo gęsto ułożonych rurek w podłodze będzie trudno osiągnąć odpowiednią dla łazienki temperaturę. Wymyśliłem sobie ogrzewanie ścianki pomiędzy łazienką, a WC. Na początku chciałem wycinać poziome bruzdy, ale później pomyślałem, że można by wykorzystać otwory drążone w Silce, z której jest postawiona ściana. Jak pomyślałem, tak zrobiłem  :smile: 

Możliwe, że to pionierskie rozwiązanie jest unikatowym rozwiązaniem na skalę kraju czy nawet świata  :wiggle: 

Najpierw wciąganie rurki. Możliwe że nie udałoby się to z klasycznym ALu-pexe'em. Mi zostało 19m PE-RT Kanthermu z ogrzewania podłogowego.



Ściany nie są nośne i nić ciężkiego na nich nie będzie wisieć czyli w granicach rozsądku mogę je dziurawić.


Żeby poprawić przewodzenie ciepła z rurek na ścianę wymyśliłem zalanie ich rzadką zaprawą (konsystencja bulionu gdyby ktoś dopytywał  :smile:  ). Mimo rzadkiej konsystencji nie ma za bardzo opcji zawibrowania i po zdjęciu szalunku okazało się, że wszystko spłynęło jak należy. Trzeba jednak podejść do tego optymistycznie i założyć, że na pewno lepiej mniej zaprawy niż wcale  :big lol: 


Na koniec foto podajnika bulionu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Mały tip do zrobienia przed etapem izolacji ścian. Dobrze jest zaplanować gdzie powiesicie antenę i wcześniej zamontować uchwyt i wyprowadzić chociażby peszel na kable (pamiętajcie wtedy o jego spadku na zewnątrz, aby woda nie dostała się do wnętrza).

Ja odrobinę przegapiłem i rzeźbiłem w styro, ale jeszcze przed klejem i sitaką.


Jak przegapicie to będzie trzeba po elewacji czyli mniej estetycznie.

Mam nadzieję, że sąsiad nie będzie miał żalu jak zobaczy, że jego dom służy za przykład. Z tego miejsca pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## the_anonim

Hehe dobry patent. Oby działało.

Pozdrawiam pionierów hydrauliki.

Ps. wyślij zdjęcie do firmy od silikatów może zamieszczą info w broszurze że ich silikaty są stworzone pod ogrzewanie ścienne.

----------


## Daniellos_

Tu jeden ze starszych tematów - próg drzwi zewnętrznych.
Drzwi też zostały wysunięte poza mur i w związku z tym zrobił się problem z podparciem progu, który był nad burtą płyty fu. wykonanej z EPS120. O ile sam styro może i dałby radę to obawiałem się wypełniać szczeliny pomiędzy progiem a styro pianą. Podejrzewam, że by się ugniotła i pojawiłaby się nieszczelność. Należało wykonać listwę podprogową coś na wzór ciepłego parapetu. Z XPSa pozostałego z budowy rekuperatora zacząłem kolejne swoje DIY.

Wycinam stytro burty z pod progu i odkręcam próg - sporo gimnastyki. Rzeźbię w XPS aby pasował do progu.



Potem przykręcam próg i kleję protezę z XPS na miejsce wyciętej burty. Wszystko na wcisk, aby zostawić jak najmniejszy luz. Na każdym etapie oczywiście uszczelniam pianą.


Jak już jesteśmy przy drzwiach to zawiasy zostały przesunięte.


Nie było łatwo nawiercić po cztery otwory na każdy zawias idealnie w osi i w odpowiednich odległościach. W fabryce robi to maszyna wg wzorca. Nie będę ściemniał - nie wyszło wzorowo. No ale jest i działa - koszt żaden. Teraz trzeba wkleić wyrwane fragmenty i zadbać o estetykę.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Siła tej dźwigni drzwiowej musiała być konkretna, żeby wyrwać tak zawiasy, albo zawiasy są (dyplomatycznie) nie dość dobrej jakości. Ten ciepły próg wyszedł Ci bardzo ładnie, myślałeś kiedyś o przebranżowieniu się na rzeźbiarza artystę?  :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

Po 14 miesiącach doczekałem się skrzynki od ZE. Co zmotywowało mnie od razu do wykonania WLZ. Zakupiłem 27m kabla YAKXS 4x25. Wiem, że w zakładach energetycznych sugerują kabel miedziany i pięciożyłowy, bo mają w d.pie koszty i portfel inwestora. Po lekturze forum elektrody i wykonywania WLZ na swojej innej działce letniskowej wybrałem ponownie aluminium, ponieważ nie widzę podstaw do inwestowania w miedź. Pamiętajmy, że nawet ZE do naszej skrzynki przyciągnie kabel aluminiowy. Kolejną abstrakcją jest sugerowane pięć żył jeśli w warunkach przyłącza macie sieć TN-C. Wg definicji punkt podziału PEN na PE i N powinien być wykonany jak najbliżej budynku. Nie ciągnijmy uziemienia od skrzynki tylko róbmy GSU w lub przy domu i podłączajmy uziemienie naszego budynku do wyprowadzonej z gruntu bednarki.






Sąsiad świadczy usługi mini koparką i od razu wiedziałem, że wpiszę mu się do kalendarzyka. Miejscami pod humusem mam tak zwarty grunt, że ciężko wbić szpadel. Nie patrzyłem na zegarek (coś ponad godzinę), ale zapłaciłem 100pln. Chwała jemu i jego mini JCB.

Moja rozdzielnica ukończona już w 99%, ale zrobię osobny wątek jak już skończę.


PS. Zapomniałem o rurze drenażowej i została zerwana. Musiałem naprawiać. Przy okazji wspomnę, że byłem zaskoczony różnicą zagęszczenia piachu. Humus wybrałem 1m więcej poza obrys płyty, ale tam już się nie przykładałem do zagęszczania. Pomimo roku leżenia i ulegania oddziaływaniu opadów itp bez problemu wbijałem szpadel. W miejscach bliżej płyty, gdzie nie żałowałem kursów zagęszczarką warstwa piachu jest bardzo twarda.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Siła tej dźwigni drzwiowej musiała być konkretna, żeby wyrwać tak zawiasy, albo zawiasy są (dyplomatycznie) nie dość dobrej jakości. Ten ciepły próg wyszedł Ci bardzo ładnie, myślałeś kiedyś o przebranżowieniu się na rzeźbiarza artystę?


Też wydaje mi się, że zawiasy powinny być konkretniejsze - chociażby mieć dłuższe elementy wpuszczane w skrzydło.
Plus jest taki, że nie mają one pełnić żadnych funkcji antywłamaniowych - za to odpowiedzialny jest wręg, dzięki któremu mogłem zamknąć drzwi bez zawiasów i dom był zabezpieczony.

----------


## Daniellos_

Właśnie zakupiłem drugi stelaż do WC i tym sposobem przekroczyłem 100tyś wydanych na budowę. Liczone tylko materiały i obca robocizna.

----------


## karster

Ładny wynik  :smile:  mi już niewiele brakuje do takiej symy a nie mam jeszcze wieńca pod murłatę... tzn więźba z cieślą powinna właśnie zamknąć pierwsze sto. Potem już z górki no nie?  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

> . Potem już z górki no nie? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Ha Ha

----------


## the_anonim

Wyniki fenomenalny i to przy pierwszej budowie strach się bać co by było przy drugiej :big lol:  A na poważnie to nie wiem jak ty to zrobiłeś tym bardziej że masz już instalacje w domu, PC i reku. No jestem ciekaw ostatecznej kwoty. Gratuluję rygoru zakupowego, u mnie z tym ciężko a na forsie niestety nie śpię więc zawsze to są dla mnie ciężkie decyzje.

Drzwi wyszły ok może nie jak z fabryki ale rozumiem że funkcjonują normalnie i to się liczy.  Teraz może łatwiej żonę namówisz na przemalowanie :big lol:

----------


## Marek.M

> Właśnie zakupiłem drugi stelaż do WC i tym sposobem przekroczyłem 100tyś wydanych na budowę. Liczone tylko materiały i obca robocizna.


Kwota ciekawie niska. Ile planujesz do końca?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Kwota ciekawie niska. Ile planujesz do końca?


Dom na gotowo z wyposażeniem łazienki i kuchni miałem zaplanowany budżet 170tyś. Powierzchnia 98m2.


Stelaż zamontowany i teraz czytam o folii w płynie etc. Rozbierać to wszystko i tam też smarować i wklejać taśmę? Tak mówi nowożytna sztuka budowana choć kiedyś tego nie było. 
Zastanawiam się nad zasadnością tego zabezpieczenia w przypadku parterówki. Generalnie nie przewiduję "stojącej" wody w łazience. Tyle co wsiąknie przez fugi po prysznicu to mnie nie boli.
Zostało mi kilka metrów taśmy bitumicznej pokrytej jednostronnie tkaniną to dałbym na połączenie ściana-podłoga.

----------


## aiki

Ja potraktuję obudowe stelaża jako scianę i zabezpieczę po zew.
Jak coś w środku w obudowie stelaża walnie to folia w płynie nie pomoże.

----------


## Daniellos_

Wrzucę jeszcze kilka fotek z montażu schodów strychowych i schodków DIY.

Najpierw dokręciłem do dolnego pasa wiązarów kawałki kantówki o odpowiedniej grubości, aby zniwelować różnicę rozstawu wiązarów do wymiaru ramy włazu schodów (70cm). W kantówce zrobiłem wyżłobienia w miejscach wieszaków i płytek perforowanych.


Dorobiłem coś ala skrzynię do włazu czyli obudowałem właz z 3 stron, bo z jednej oparłem się o ścianę. Sporo roboty było z wypoziomowaniem całości i zadabanie, aby właz nie był "przekoszony", bo wtedy pokrywa się nie zamyka. Trzeba pamiętać, aby dolna krawędź włazu licowała z przyszłą płaszczyną płyt na stelażu. Dwa razy to poprawiałem.



Z pozostałych desek zrobiłem schodki.


Pierwszy schodek oparłem na ścianie działowej, a dla kolejnych przykręciłem wsporniki z listew.


Tu już schody i moje schodki. Po bokach szpary uszczelniłem kawałkami OSB8mm, żeby izoalcja nie dostawała się domu.



Potem opłytowanie syfitu i czas na szpachlowanie. Wcześniej wcisnąłem tą hamerykańskom taśmę tuff-tape, żeby wyporwadzić ładną narożną krawędź. Taśma jest sztywna i ogólnie super - polecam.



Dalej szpachlowanie z wykorzystaniem Rigips Vario.



Potem gładź i malowanie. 


Sorry za jakość zdjęć, ale mój telefon przy słabym świetle lepszych nie zrobi.

----------


## Marek.M

Bardzo ładnie to wyszło. Muszę przyznać, że tempo masz po prostu niemożliwe. Ile czasu poświęcasz budowie, po pracy? Ile urlopu spędziłeś na budowie?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Bardzo ładnie to wyszło. Muszę przyznać, że tempo masz po prostu niemożliwe. Ile czasu poświęcasz budowie, po pracy? Ile urlopu spędziłeś na budowie?


Budowa trwa już 1 rok i 7 tygodni. W dni robocze spędzam tam max 4h + w weekendy max 10h. Miałem jednak sporo urlopu zaległego. Na budowę przeznaczyłem pewnie ze 40 dni. Ostatnio zmieniałem pracę i musiałem wykorzystać to cały sierpień spędziłem na budowie. Cały sierpień z karton-gipsem. Nie będę tego dobrze wspominał  :smile: 
No i trzeba pamiętać, że zarówno projekt jak i technologie wybrałem z serii "szybko i łatwo".

----------


## Marek.M

> No i trzeba pamiętać, że zarówno projekt jak i technologie wybrałem z serii "szybko i łatwo".


Prace trzeba sobie ułatwiać, nie utrudniać. Oczywiście w ramach zdrowego rozsądku. Do tych 100 tyś. liczysz wszystko (projekt, geodeta itp.) bez działki?
Bardzo jestem ciekaw jak sprawdzi się Twoje ogrzewanie "ścienne"... daj znać.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Do tych 100 tyś. liczysz wszystko (projekt, geodeta itp.) bez działki


Nie. To jak wspomniałem koszt materiałów i robocizny. Na wspomnianą papierologię poszło do tej pory 7800pln


*OCZYSZCZALNIA*. 
Grunt słabo przepuszczalny i w jednym miejscy dokopałem się piachu na 2m. Stąd pomysł na oczyszczalnię biologiczną ze zrzutem do studni chłonnej.
Jestem raczej zdecydowany na SBR. Dokładnie ten model: bio-inte-5-logic-3600l-sbr

Jakieś sugestie? Bo chciałbym właśnie zamawiać.

----------


## Daniellos_

Oczyszczalnię zamontowałem 30go listopada. Jak już wiecie wybrałem biologiczną oczyszczalnię BIO-INTE 5. Jest to SBR o pojemności 3x1200l

Tak ma działać  :smile: 


Tak wyglądała po przywiezieniu.


Ja występujący jako samotny montażysta i pan koparkowy. Koparka duża Komatsu, to i robota szła dość szybko. Z powodu braku miejsca na ziemię z wykopu trzeba było wywozić ją za dom.Jak wiadomo teraz co drugi dzień pada to wszystko rozmoczone i na działce szybko zrobiła się breja.
Przy zamawianiu koparki wspomnijcie, żeby koparkowy zabrał pasy/liny do podniesienia zbiornika. Jak się okazało nie każdy wozi ze sobą i trzeba było po nie jechać. Na szczęście mój jest z okolicy. Pojechał moim autem budowlanym, żeby było szybciej, a ja zabrałem się za odkopywanie rury kanalizacyjnej wychodzącej z budynku. Okazała się być zakopana bardzo płytko - 20cm pod styro PF.

Kopiemy, mierzymy czy już odpowiednia głębokość. Chciałem zakopać zbiornik na głębokości 170cm. Jak widać ścianę wykopu - ok 50cm humusu i dalej czarna gleba gliniasta. Bardzo zbita, nie przepuszczająca wody. Potem już glina żółta.



Wykopaliśmy ok 190cm i  wsypujemy na dno piach. W międzyczasie wsypałem osiem wcześniej już kupionych worków cementu. Potem wskoczyłem do środka wymieszałem z grubsza z piachem i wypoziomowałem długą łatą. Z tego etapu brak dokumentacji fotograficznej, bo byłem zaaferowany odpowiednim  posadowieniem mojej POŚ. Po wypoziomowaniu zbiornika można zalewać do połowy, aby woda w gruncie go nie wyparła i ostrożnie zasypywać.


Już wcześniej robiłem próbne odkrywki gruntu w poszukiwaniu miejsca na dreny rozsączające. Niestety tylko w jednym niedużym miejscu dokopałem się do piachu. Stąd decyzja padła na odprowadzanie oczyszczonych ścieków do studni chłonnej. Gościu od którego kupiłem oczyszczalnię mocno mnie uczulał, aby nie żałować na żwirze i zrobić to raz a dobrze. Tak, żeby nie trzeba było do tego wracać za kilka lat.

Kupiłem 10ton żwiru o frakcji 16-32mm. Nie było gdzie zrzucić, żeby nie się od razu większość nie wgniotła - wysypaliśmy na drogę.


Kopiemy kilka metrów dalej pod studnię. Jak widać grunt już inny. Warstwa piachu zmieszanego z gliną i na głębokości około 3m ładny, żółty, wiślany piach. Wykop o wymiarach ok 2x3m. Wsypany żwir - warstwa ok 1,5m. Nie widać na zdjęciach, ale na żwir położyłem agrowłókninę 150g. Na to krąg 1m i 0,5m i pokrywa wzmocniona.



Dostawca przestrzegał mnie przed zbyt dużym spadkiem dopływu. Powiedział, że może się wtedy robić "klucha" czyli coś stanie, a inne mogą płynąć na tyle szybko, że będą opływać kluchę. Dlatego zrobiłem zaraz po wyjściu z pod płyty uskok, żeby dalej już szło łagodniej. Oczyszczalnię posadziłem zbyt blisko osi rury wychodzącej. Nie wolno robić kąta 90* i chcąc zrobić 2x45* musiałem "odejść" rurą od osi. Nie wiem czy widać to zna zdjęciach. Pamiętajcie przy planowaniu miejsca posadowienia, aby zmieściły się 2 kolana. Kolejna rada dostawcy to kolanko rewizyjne.




Główna rura kanalizacyjna wychodzi dość płytko i obawiając się jej zamarzania przykryłem ją resztkami styro wodoodpornego i na to opaska przeciwwysadzinowa. 




Na koniec jeszcze przebicie się przez ścianę studni chłonnej i wprowadzenie rury.

----------


## Daniellos_

*Koszty POŚ - 8580pln
*Cement 7 worków	    *50*
Oczyszczalnia BIO-INTE 5 Logic	   *6400*
Studnia chłonna	     *790*
żwir frakcja 16-32 10ton	  *900*
Koparka 4h    	*400*
Rury PCV	   *40*

----------


## Daniellos_

W przedostatni weekend zabrałem się za gruntowanie elewacji. Wszyscy piszą, że warto to zrobić przed zimą, aby woda nie wnikała w klej i nie robiła mikro pęknięć podczas zamarzania. Zabarwiłem grunt w tam, gdzie planowałem barwienie tynku. Tak, żeby mieć obraz jak by to finalnie wyglądało. Teraz już zdążyłem się dowiedzieć od fightera, że tak ciemny kolor tynku na ścianie izolowanej styropianem może generować problemy z powodu wysokich temperatur. Temat jest do przemyślenia. Chciałem celować z kolorem wstawek na elewacji w RAL 7016, bo taki mam dach, ale możliwe że będzie to ciemny szary, a nie grafit. A może będzie to zabarwiony perlit z żywicą, jak podpowiadał Adam_MK w jednym z wątków o ciemnym tynku na styropianie  :smile:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Dzięki za szczegółowy opis montażu POŚ. Przyda się

----------


## anemonek

Dom wygląda mega minimalistycznie. Bardzo mi się podoba w takiej wersji niezależnie od odcienia elewacji (szary/grafit). Czerń wyglądałaby odlotowo, ale moim zdaniem taki kolor tynku pasuje przede wszystkim do zalesionej działki, no i pozostaje kwestia problemów z nadmiernym nagrzewaniem elewacji.

----------


## Marek.M

Czym właściwie ma grozić nadmierne nagrzewanie się elewacji?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Czym właściwie ma grozić nadmierne nagrzewanie się elewacji?


Można poczytać np tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ce-temperatura
i wyobrazić sobie, że ciemna elewacja w największe upały może osiągać temperatury bliskie 80* czyli granicznych dla topienia styropianu. 
Rzowiązaniem jest zastosowanie wełny w miejscach planowanych ciemnych wstawek. No jednak u mnie za późno.


@Anemonek - efekt jeszcze psuje brak maskownic na rynnach, ale już niedługo  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

No *W KOŃCU* :popcorn:  . Już myślałem że przepadłeś w czeluściach drugiej strony :big tongue: 

Fajnie że działasz, na POŚ się nie znam więc się nie wypowiem :big tongue: . Ściany po zagruntowaniu wyglądają na super równe, gratulacje. 
A teraz konstruktywna krytyka :wink:  jak mam być szczery to nie podobają mi się te wstawki ciemnego koloru. U *thoreg-a* wygląda to dobrze bo jest cofnięte w stosunku do elewacji po drugie w mojej opinii tak ciemny kolor w tym miejscu pomniejsza ci i tak wąskie okna bo się zlewa z ramami, po prostu gubią się okna i drzwi. Ja widzę twój dom cały na biało bo jest tak minimalistyczny że nic bym nie kombinował a i kolor ram okien by fajnie wyeksponowały wszystkie otwory w domu( i znika problem naprężeń od ciemnego koloru :wink: ). A jak już się uprzesz na wstawki w tym miejscu to może pomyśl o jakiś płytkach np 20x40cm w szarości albo w kolorze dachu ale z jakąś fakturą tak aby się nie zlewały z otoczeniem tynku i okien.

*Najważniejsz!* Pamiętaj że to tylko mój punkt widzenia a w końcu to tobie ma się podobać a mi nic do tego bo to ty tam będziesz mieszkał :smile: 

Ps. nieśmiało zapytam czy termin przeprowadzki się już kołata w głowie?

----------


## sebcioc55

Wszystko elegancko i fajnie ale bym się przyczepił tylko do tych rur PCV od domu do oczyszczalni, rury nie pomarańczowe są do stosowania wewnątrz, ponieważ pękają na mrozie. Akurat odpływ kanalizacji jest przeważnie na plusie pomimo niskich temp na zewnątrz, ale przy długich mrozach i kilkudniowej nieobecności, nawet z tą "opaską" to te rury mogą popękać . Nie mówię tego z własnego doświadczenia, ale z doświadczenia mojego kierbuda, który mnie przed tym przestrzegał. Chyba że to jakieś super ekstra rury, ale patrząc po kwocie jaką na nie wydałeś to chyba nie  :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Zanim przeczytałem komentarz Sebcia to mi się te rury rzuciły w oczy. Wydaje się bardzo płytko - dużo masz zamiar tam jeszcze narzucić ziemi?

----------


## Daniellos_

@Anonim - wstawki wyszły ciemniejsze niż chciałem, ale już zagruntowanie kolorem dało pogląd jak wstawki mogą finalnie wyglądać. Możliwe, że jeśli najciemniejszy dopuszczalny kolor to szary to z tego całkiem zrezygnuję. Nie planowałem 3 kolorów na elewacji, a zlewanie się okien było zamierzonym efektem. Jeszcze nie tak dawno łudziłem się, że dam radę z przeprowadzką w tym roku. Teraz już wiem, że się nie uda i odpuściłem. Ciśnienie opadło i od razu mi z tym lepiej  :smile: 

@Seba, ggdh - nie myślałem o tych szarych rurach. Muszę poczytać. Ziemi chciałem dorzucić tyle, aby schowały sie prawie całe "kominki" oczyszczalni 10-15cm. Dzieki za zwrócenie uwagi.

----------


## gumacz100

> Koszty na tą chwilę:
> Taśma cieselska	*20*
> Wentylatory DV6248 - 4szt	*50*
> Wymiennik Klingenburg GS-K 25/300	*550*
> XPS 5cm 0,3m3 + 2arkusze 3cm	*150*
> Zasilacz 48V	*33*
> 2x regulator napięcia 0-60V	*32*
> 2x płyta XPS 3cm	   *30*
> Rury spiroflex - 20m fi160; 10m fi125	*175*
> ...


Co to za zasilacz? Bo po fotce nie mogę dojść. I cena coś mi nie pasuje, podłączasz 2 ebmy pod jeden zasilacz?

----------


## Swiroman

Witam. Czytam twój dziennik od początku i jestem pod wrażeniem wykonanej pracy. Mam pytanie odnośnie oczyszczalni. Gdzie Masz szafkę ze sterownikiem i kompresorem  oraz odpowietrzenie studni chłonnej?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Co to za zasilacz? Bo po fotce nie mogę dojść. I cena coś mi nie pasuje, podłączasz 2 ebmy pod jeden zasilacz?


Na razie podłączałem jeden dla testu. Muszę zawezwać kominiarza, bo potrzebny kwit dla nadzoru do formalnego zakończenia budowy. Także na dniach poskładam całość i będę opisywał wrażenia. 
Wtedy też dowiem się jak z wydajnością i mocą tegoż zasilacza. Z tego co pamiętam to jest zasilacz wyciągający 3A przy 48V. Zasilanie jednym zasilaczem byłoby mi na rękę bo planowałem obsługiwać wentylatory przez regulatory napięcia podłączone kaskadowo. To pozwala wyregulować różnice oporów pomiędzy instalacją nawiewu i wywiewu. Po tym wyregulowaniu można sterować całość tylko jednym potencjometrem. Potem może dojdzie jakaś automatyka. 

Jak wszystko uruchomię i zrobię foto to powinno być bardziej zrozumiałe. Na razie mam to tylko w głowie  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Witam. Czytam twój dziennik od początku i jestem pod wrażeniem wykonanej pracy. Mam pytanie odnośnie oczyszczalni. Gdzie Masz szafkę ze sterownikiem i kompresorem  oraz odpowietrzenie studni chłonnej?


Dzieki  :smile:  Szafka wraz z przewodami powietrznymi jeszcze nie zamontowana. Muszę wytyczyć linię ogrodzenia, żeby wyznaczyć jej miejsce. W zasadzie to taka sama skrzynka jak ta z licznikiem od ZE tylko w środku jest kompresor i mikrokontroler.
Będą fotki.

----------


## Swiroman

Mam u siebie taką oczyszczalnie więc trochę ci podpowiem. 
Skrzynka sterownicza jak najdalej od domu bo mimo wszystko trochę słychać kompresor.
Musisz rozejrzeć sie za cenami przewodów ciśnieniowych które ida od sterownika do oczyszczalni. Ceny bywają różne, drogie albo bardzo drogie. Najlepiej zabrać końcówkę czy pasuje wąż.
Trzeba wymyśleć przejście węży do oczyszczalni żeby było szczelnie.
Dekle nie są zbyt szczelnie i trzeba wymyśleć uszczelnienie.
I najważniejsze zobacz jak w środku wygląda kolano w 1 zbiorniku od domu. U mnie było całe i do tego z przedłużką. Co skutkowało brakiem wentylacji góra dół. Musiałem zrobić otwór w kolanku powyżej lustra "wody"

----------


## Daniellos_

> Mam u siebie taką oczyszczalnie więc trochę ci podpowiem. 
> Skrzynka sterownicza jak najdalej od domu bo mimo wszystko trochę słychać kompresor.
> Musisz rozejrzeć sie za cenami przewodów ciśnieniowych które ida od sterownika do oczyszczalni. Ceny bywają różne, drogie albo bardzo drogie. Najlepiej zabrać końcówkę czy pasuje wąż.
> Trzeba wymyśleć przejście węży do oczyszczalni żeby było szczelnie.
> Dekle nie są zbyt szczelnie i trzeba wymyśleć uszczelnienie.
> I najważniejsze zobacz jak w środku wygląda kolano w 1 zbiorniku od domu. U mnie było całe i do tego z przedłużką. Co skutkowało brakiem wentylacji góra dół. Musiałem zrobić otwór w kolanku powyżej lustra "wody"


Masz ten sam model? Napiszesz jak się sprawuje?
Szafkę planuję 6m od okien to chyba wystarczy?
Dostałem chyba 20m węża w zestawie to powinno wystarczyć.
Dlaczego dekle muszą być szczelne. Co masz na myśli? Dostawanie się np wody opadowej?

----------


## Swiroman

Mam taką samą z Budziszewic. 
U mnie skrzynka stoi 10m od domu i w najbliższym pokoju wieczorem słychać delikatnie buczenie kompresora a okna mam ms pasywne z pianką w środku.
Tego węża będzie za mało i musisz dokupić tylko pamiętaj że jest to wąż ciśnieniowy.
Pamiętaj zeby w skrzynce zamontować jeszcze gniazdko do podłączenia sterownika. Bo kompresor podłączasz pod sterownik (ma gniazdko)
Jeśli chodzi o uszczelnienie dekli to jest potrzebne ze względu na zapach. Jak włącza się napowietrzanie to część powietrza uchodzi właśnie przez dekle.
Powiedz mi jakie bakterie ci zaproponowali i ich dozowanie?

----------


## Daniellos_

To trochę mnie zmartwiłeś tym hałasem. Może pomyślę na pd wyciszeniem skrzynki. U mnie skrzynka będzie stała ok 2m od POŚ to węży wystarczy.
O gnieździe pamiętam. O bakterie nie pytałem to nie proponowali żadnych. Coś muszę kupić. Napisz co Ty stosujesz.

 No i u mnie jest jakiś nowy model mikrokontrolera. Nie mam czujek poziomu jak we wcześniejszej wersji logic tylko jest to określane na podstawie ciśnienia. Tak tłumaczył pan przez telefon jak dzwoniłem z pretensjami, że dali mi jakiś okrojony model.
Długo już korzystasz z tej POŚ?

----------


## Swiroman

Ja posiadam model z czujnikami poziomu ciekawe czemu zmienili. Jeśli chodzi o bakterie to miałem załączone ECO TBA ale jestem w trakcie zmiany kupiłem na aktywatory tam mi pan poradził co i jak. Zobaczymy co z tego będzie. Oczyszczalnie użytkuje prawie 1,5 roku teoretycznie tylko z bakteriami muszę powalczyć ze względu na zapach bo ścieki oczyszcza bardzo dobrze. Czysta woda leci. Trawa pięknie po tym rośnie testowałem na małym kawałku. Jak założę trawnik to na pewno będę tym nawoził. Jak możesz to przenieś skrzynkę jak najdalej

----------


## Daniellos_

Wrzucam fotki skrzynki sterowniczej, żeby nie było wątpliwości, że taka istnieje  :wink: 


Muszę zabrać kompresor do domu i sprawdzić jak głośno pracuje. Ciężki jest i na tabliczce widzę 45W. Przetestujemy...

----------


## Daniellos_

Przygotowując się do odbioru kominiarskiego należy dokończyć projekt wentylacji. Zacząłem od zamontowania kominków Wirplast. Kupione dawno temu przy okazji innych zakupów w folnecie. Jeden fi 110 do wentylacji kanalizacji, a drugi 160 na wyrzutnię wentylacji.

Najpierw w miejscu planowanego montażu trzeba wymacać od wewnątrz w którym miejscy jest rąbek czyli łaczenie paneli. Chodzi o to aby po wycięciu dziury od zewnątrz nie okazało się, że trafiliśmy na krokiew. W miejscu, które sobie wybrałem rąbek wypadł akurat pośrodku pomiędzy krokwiami. Miałem ponad 40cm wolnego miejsca od rąbka w stronę każdej krokwi. Teraz można wyciąć dziury. Tu zrobiłem błąd bo zacząłem od zewnątrz i trafiłem na kontrłatę. Mogłem wywiercić dziurę od wenątrz pomiędzy kontrłatami i tym sposobem wyznaczyć idealnie miejsce. Wtedy być może zmieściłbym się pomiędzy kontrłatami. W moim wypadku musiałem wyciąć fragmenty. kontrłaty.



Potem zakładamy kominki, poziomujemy i wycinamy wystający spod kołnierza nadmiar kleju.



Przebijamy sie przez membranę i uszczelniam taśmą butylową.




Na koniec jeszcze patent, który pozwolił mi się dostać w miejsce docelowego montażu  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

behapowiec płakał jak oglądał, dobrze, że nie spadłeś i sobie nie obiłeś czegoś  :big grin:

----------


## Swiroman

Ładna konstrukcja mucha nie siada. Najważniejsze ze się sprawdziła.
Co do skrzynki to ja mam górę taką samą natomiast dół to duża czarna plastikowa noga. Następna różnica to sterownik u mnie jest zupełnie inny ( masz info jakie są różnice?). Jest płaski i wisi wyżej a kompresor stoi na dole( jest taki sam) trochę sie nagrzewa ale w zimę nawet i lepiej.
Natomiast jeśli chodzi o odpowietrzenie kanalizacji to wybrałbym miejsce wyżej i na rogu przy kalenicy. Tak może ci się snuć po dachu i schodzić na dół. Ta 2 rura do czego?
Fajne te przejścia dachowe ja mam dachówkę płaską creatona i jest lipa z takimi rzeczami

----------


## Daniellos_

@Swiroman - jak wszystko już podłączę do 230V i uruchomię to będę pisał co i jak.
2gi kominek na dachu to wyrzutnia wentylacji mechanicznej.
Trafiłem kiedyś na stronę internetową firmy, która robiła przejścia dachowe do większości dachówek dostępnych na rynku. Ok 150zł za sztukę chcieli jak dobrze pamiętam.

Ładnie odpowiadam po 2 tygodniach  :smile:  Tak to jest jak człowiek żyje tylko robotą i budową, a pozostały czas poświęca na spanie. Takie życie samoroba....

----------


## Daniellos_

Napiszę co nieco o elektryce. Temat ciągnie się dłuuugie miesiące. Wielokrotnie coś przerabiałem i zmieniałem. Zaprosiłem gościa z uprawnieniami i podstęplował mi kwit o gotowości instalacji potrzebny dla ZE. Jednakże okazało się, że przy zwiększaniu mocy przyłącza ZE wymaga drugi raz tego samego kwitu  ponownie pomimo, że po stroni instalacji odbiorczej nic się nie zmienia - idiotyzm  :mad: 
Przy pierwszym wniosku wystąpiłem o najniższą możliwą moc przyłącza. W Energa to 10,5kW i dostałem zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe 20A. Było to 18 miesięcy temu i niewiele wiedziałem o tym czego będę potrzebował. Teraz wystąpiłem o zwiększenie na 12,5kW bo to minimalna moc przy jakiej ZE daje zabezpieczenie 25A i polecam tak zrobić innym planującym m.in płytę indukcyjną w kuchni.

Uważni czytelnicy mojego dziennika wiedzą, że przywiozłem trochę korytek różnej maści z zakładu utylizacji. Użyłem ich do ułożenia przewodów na więźbie, bo jak wiemy powinny być one izolowane materiałem niepalnym. Tam gdzie leciał pojedynczy przewód używałem już peszli. 


Tu na wrzucanym już wcześniej zdjęciu widać w tle górną część głównego szachtu i rozprowadzone z niego korytka.


Kable w działówkach z Silki puszczałem w ich fabrycznych otowrach. To jeden z powodów wybrania własnie tego materiału. W nośnych ryłem bruzdy, bo z betonu komórkowego. Miękki materiał to szybko idzie. Tu widać przykład jak w czasie zmieniała się idea lokalizacji gniazdka w łazience  :big grin: 


Pamiętajcie aby opisywać kable kodem zrozumiałym tylko przez siebie  :wink: 


Najpierw zrobiłem sobie projekt. 


Trafiłem na wyprzedaży w LM skrzynkę 42 polową, która później okazała się za mała i dokupiłem jeszcze 18 polową, aby mieć trochę zapasu.Do tego projekt blokowy z rozlokowaniem konkretnych aparatów.


No to jedziemy z kabelkami. Na początku robiłem pętle z zapasem przwodów, aby mieć pole manewru gdybym chciał/musiał przesunąć aparat w inne miejsce. Potem zrobił się z tego niezły bałagan. W planach jest uporządkowanie tego bałagany. Tak, w planach ...  :smile: 




Ogarnięta bednarka i wciągnięty kabel WLZ 4x25 oraz 3x1,5 do furtki i zasilania POŚ. Dało radę przecisnąć przez AROT 50mm.



Jeszcze fotka z obsadzania gniazdek. Wybrałem Sschneider ASFORA. Tanie, bez obłych kształtów i zbędnych ozdobników. Włączniki będą dotykowe, ale to w osobnym poście.


Tu rozdzielnica na stan dzisiejszy.

----------


## Daniellos_

No zwyczajowo czas na podsumowanie kosztów.

*Instalacja elektryczna:
*Przewód 2x1 10m	*10*
Przwód 5x2,5 8m	*35*
Przwód 5x4 2m	*10*
Przwód 3x2,5 210m	*495*
Przewód 3x1,5 120m	*185*
Rozdzielnica 42 pola	*86*
Przewód 3x0,5 30m	*35*
Przewod 10mm 6m	*25*
Przewód 16mm 4m	*22*
Przewód 4x6 3m	*28*
Przewód 3x1 5m	*8*
Przewody inne	*25*
Kabel YAKXS 4x25 27m	*180*
Pilot do przeciągania kabli 20m	*33*
Rozdzielnica 18 pól	*48*
Przewód 5x2,5 18m	*76*
Lampka sygnalizacyjna 3F	*15*
Szybkozłączka 100szt	*35*
Puszki podtynkowe	*30*
Szyny łącznikowe	*25*
Aparaty	*170*
Peszel 15m	*17*
Peszel 50m + uchwyty	*50*
Przekaznik bistabilny	*27*
Przewód antenowy 70m	*90*
Przewód UTP 20m	*20*
Wtyk antenowy	*10*
SPD ogranicznik przepięć    	*275*
Wykopanie rowu pod WLZ - mini koparka	*100*

*RAZEM: 2165 PLN*

Tu muszę nadmienić, że pieczątka osoby uprawnionej na kwicie to był koszt 200pln. Ochronniik (SPD) kupiłem na OLX. Zdecydowałem się na DEHNa, ponieważ w odróżnieniu od większości konkurencji  posiada zabezpieczenie zarówno warystorem jak i iskiernikiem. Całą torbę aparatów kupiłem dość tanio od znajomego. Większość prawie nowych.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Zalinkujesz do tych korytek niepalnych?
Jak będziemy na etapie projektowania instalacji elektrycznej, to jak zweryfikować, czy nasz wykonawca zaprojektował to sensownie? Jakie powinny być zabezpieczenia, jak do tego podejść? Podpowiesz z doświadczenia?  :smile:

----------


## karster

:smile:  Kilka pytań na szybko
1) Po co taki giga kabel do wlz? Ja mam nieco większą moc przyłączeniową (chyba 13,5, zabezpieczenie główne właśnie 25A etimat) a przewód 4x10 + bednarka a do domu wprowadziłem z bednarki 1x16
2) Czy wiesz czym należy się kierować w umieszczaniu rcd w instalacji? Ich ilością/ miejscem połączenia/ ilością obwodów do nich podpiętych? Na zasilaniu domu za raz po ochronniku C+D jest zwykle 3fazowy RCD (u mnie w roboczej rozdzielni mam 40A/30mA) a dalej na poszczególne grupy obwodów należy dawać kolejne rcd? Ile i jakie? To jakieś dziwne mi się wydaje  :big tongue: 
3) Ochronnik zdaje się jeśli jest C+D to zwykle właśnie ma zarówno warystor i iskiernik  (ale prawda jest taka, ze przy silnym wyładowaniu to i tak pewnie zda się na niewiele  :sad:  )
4) Wiem, że przewody oświetleniowe wg norm kładzie się z przewodu 1,5mm2 ale czy przy obecnych standardach LED, gdzie moce i tak maksymalnie może ledwo przekraczają 100W na punkcie nie można by zastosować przewodów cieńszych? Np 0,75 w lince który i tak jest tańszy, łatwiejszy w układaniu.

Planuję u siebie zrobić cos jak miał Przemek u siebie czyli przekaźniki... NIe wiem czy będę kładł jakąś sieć EIB/KNX czy po prostu skrętkę ethernetową do każdego włącznika + przewód od rozdzielni (profilkatycznie przez ową puszkę z włącznikiem w razie 'w') do samego puntu świetlnego. Chciałbym zbudować swój własny prosty system automatyki (projektowanie/ budowa elektroniki jest moim chlebem powszednim)  :smile:  Ciekawe czy mi starczy zapału/ energii  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

@jak_to_możliwe - hmm uwagi i wskazówki... mogę kilka. Jestem z wykształcenia elektrykiem, ale nigdy nie miałem do czynienia z projektowaniem instalacji w domu. W zasadzie od zera wszystkiego się uczyłem z netu.
Ja sporo pozmieniałem w domu względem gotowego projektu, w tym lokalizację włączników, gniazd ilość obwodów itd. Robiłem to od nowa. 
Dobre praktyki mówią, żeby nie robić więcej jak kilka gniazd na obwód. Oczywiście oddzielnie obwody oświetlenia od gniazd. Przewody do gniazdek 3x2,5, a światło 3x1,5. Warto zainwestować w przewody firmy NKT. Niewiele droższe, a jakieś solidniejsze. 
RCD 3fazowe, o które pyta też karster to nie jest dobre rozwiązanie. Drożej, ale bezpieczniej jest stosować kilka jednofazowych. Na forum elektrody mądrzejsze głowy piszą dlaczego.
Policz ile będzie aparatów w rozdzielnicy i kup większą chociażby po to, żeby mieć luźniej po bokach i łatwiej prowadzić kable. Ja robiłem sam, bez praski to nie jest łatwo układać sztywne druty.
U mnie będzie dużo oświetlenia paskami LED i wcześniej trzeba myśleć jak będą biegły kable zasilające i przygotować przepusty itd. Teraz kleję płytki i kładę przewody pod płytkami.

@kartser
1. Masz mniejszą średnicę bo kupiłeś miedziany kabel. Ja wybrałem tańsze aluminium, a wtedy trzeba brać przekrój co najmniej o stopień większy. Różnica w cenie 4x16, a 4x25 jest nieduża.
Na forum elektrody wyczytałem, żeby punkt podziału PEN robić przy budynku i nie ciągnąć bednarki ze skrzynki.
2. Nie spotkałem się z rozwiązaniem gdzie montuje się RCD jedno za drugim. O stosowaniu 3fazowego RCD do zabezpieczania obwodów jednofazowych napisałem już wyżej. RCD zadziała wwszędzie tam gdzie wystąpi upływ prądu do PE i ja nie zabezpieczałem obwodów oświetlenia innego niż w strefach tzw mokrych jak kuchnia i łazienka.
3. Trochę masz racji, że wszystko zależy od tego jak blisko uderzy piorun ergo jakie prądy popłyną w naszej instalacji. Jeśli jednak zgłębisz temat SPD w necie to przeczytasz, że elektryczni wyjadacze piszą, że DEHN to pierwsza liga i ma szansę zadziałać, a większość tych tanich to tylko po to, żeby inwestor miał lżejszy sen.
4. Ja chyba całe oświetlenie będę miał na LEDach, ale pierwszą rzeczą jaką sprawdzał elektryk przy odbiorze to przekroje przewodów. Nawet projekt go nie interesował. On nie wie co w przyszłości podłączysz do tych kabli. Jak zawczasu znajdziesz fachowca, który pobije kwit na mniejszych przekrojach, bo wie że jesteś człowiekiem logicznie myślącym i czasy się zmieniły to nie widzę przeszkód.

Też rozważałem bistabilne. Nawet jeden kupiłem, co widać w kosztorysie  :smile:  Jednak zrezygnowałem z tego rozwiązania. Wszędzie tam gdzie planowałem ich użycie zastosuję sterowanie oparte na wifi. Oświetlenie sterowane panelem ściannym/pilotem/telefonem. No ale to jeszcze dokładnie opiszę. Na razie zbieram graty (panele dotykowe, kontrolery, ledy, piloty) i czekam na podpisanie umowy z ZE.

----------


## kocbeat

Kaster ogranicznik przepięć c+d to jeszcze nie widziałem. D tylko takie do gniazdek ponieważ muszą być bliżej odbiornika. Klasy b+c jak najbardziej działają przy przepieciu. Przy wyładowaniu różnie.
Rcd montowane na całą rozdzielnie to jako ochrona ppoz się montuje ale prąd upływu musi być większy niż 30mA.
Przewody do oświetlenia możesz dać mniejsze niż 1,5 ale pamiętaj o prawidłowym dobraniu wyłącznika nadpradowego żeby wyszła prawidłowa impedancja pętli zwarcia

----------


## Daniellos_

> Zalinkujesz do tych korytek niepalnych?


Chyba wszystkie dostępne korytka elektroinstalcyjne są z polichlorku czyli niepalne.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

I znowu Cię wyciągam z odmętów drugiej strony i to na dodatek kosztem mojego dziennika  :yes: . Znów cisza. Kabelki mnie nie jarają wiec nic nie napiszę :big tongue: . 
Ale mam pytanie robisz jakiś daszek nad drzwiami wejściowymi? Jeśli tak to jak przewidujesz montaż przez styro żeby było bez mostków i się trzymało?

Pozdro

----------


## Daniellos_

> I znowu Cię wyciągam z odmętów drugiej strony i to na dodatek kosztem mojego dziennika . Znów cisza. Kabelki mnie nie jarają wiec nic nie napiszę. 
> Ale mam pytanie robisz jakiś daszek nad drzwiami wejściowymi? Jeśli tak to jak przewidujesz montaż przez styro żeby było bez mostków i się trzymało?
> 
> Pozdro


Dziękuję  :smile: 
Daszek miałem kupiony rok temu. Przygotowałem sobie kawałki kantówki do zamontowania w styro w miejscach mocowania daszku, ale oczywiście o nich zapomniałem. Będę musiał rozdłubać elewację jeszcze przed tynkowaniem. Te kantówki planowałem mocować prętami gwintowanymi na przelot przez mur. Zostało mi sporo z szalunku wieńca.

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie mam za bardzo co wrzucić z nowości. Robię wiele rzeczy na raz i najlepiej byłoby zdać foto relację z całego etapu, a mi trudno coś skończyć.
W dodatku zajmuali mi akumulator, który zasilał mi budowlane lampki. Wszędzie ciemno i zdjęcia słabe wychodzą. Zapodam kilka fotek płytek, które przylepiam.
Lepienie płytek od góry wcale nie jest takie proste  :smile:  Zaprawy niby zapobiegające spływaniu płytek, ale płytka i tak zjedzie kilka mm. Trzeba podpierać.
Płytki na ścianie i miejsce na lustro. Przylepiona do ściany podwójna płyta kg. Lustro będzie odstawać od ściany, a za lustrem paski LED.



Wyprowadzam też kabelki do LEDów przy natrysku.



Tu podłoga w małym WC. Prawie, bo jeszcze zostało fugowanie.


Po przymiarce różnych sposobów układania płytek w aneksie kuchennym poszedłem na kompromis czyli pół-jodełkę  :smile:  Chciałem prostopadle do okna i równolegle do krawędzi z podłogą w pokoju. 


Tu zaznaczone ustyuowanie szafek.


No to przyklejamy. Używałem klipsów, choć odczucia co do nich mam mieszane.



To jeszcze ciekawostka. Tam gdzie opaska przeciwwysadzinowa pomimo temperatury powyżej zera śnieg nadal się nie roztapia. Poza opaską ciepło od gruntu roztopiło śnieg. Dlatego garaż nie będzie izolowany od gruntu.

----------


## miloszenko

Jak widać bąbel cieplny pod domem już działa  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Bardzo ładne płytki drewnopodobne, napiszesz ich nazwę?
Miło widzieć domki, w których "leci" wykończeniówka.  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Na szkolenie z klejenia płytek chyba się do Ciebie zgłoszę. Jak oceniasz ten system z klinami warto?

----------


## Daniellos_

Płytki w łazience w rzeczywistości są spor jaśniejsze. Zarówno te szare jak i te drewnopodobne. Jedne i drugi kupione w Brico w 2 gatunku co ma minus taki, że trudno dokupić jak zabraknie w sklepie. Tak miałem z tymi szarymi (Stargres wild mild) i na koniec sztukowałem w niewidocznych miejscach.
Drewnopodobne to Ceramika Końskie model Winsor Nut.

Mam trochę problem z płytkami pod natryskiem gdzie mam odpływ narożny. Robiłem kilka podejść i chyba będę musiał kupić i położyć tam mozaikę. Uwaga dla samorobów: Przy liniowym jest łatwiej bo spadek jest w jednej płaszczyźnie - przy narożnym spadek po skosie czyli w dwóch płaszczyznach. Ciężko opisać ten problem słowami. Dopiero gdy położy się płytki na sucho widać jak klawiszują. Nawet jak je kroiłem na mniejsze paski. Sporo zmarnowałem płytek próbując pociąć wszystkie spady na ładne mniejsze kawałki, ale bez profesjonalnej wodnej przecinarki nie jest prosto uzystać równą i nieposzarpaną krawędź.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Na szkolenie z klejenia płytek chyba się do Ciebie zgłoszę. Jak oceniasz ten system z klinami warto?


Moim zdaniem nie warto. Plus taki, że jak jest równa powierzchnia nie musisz sprawdzać poziomu/pionu to szybciej idzie, bo nakładasz klej, kładziesz płytkę i klinami dociągasz. Wtedy wiesz, że jeden róg nie zapadnie się głębiej od drugiego, ale....
Gdybym miał idealnie równą powierzchnię, to mógłbym zrobić dokładnie tak samo zużywając mniej kleju. Przy klipsach kleju idzie sporo. Urzywając pacy grzebieniem 10mm bardzo często wychodziło za cienko kleju. Dwie płytki na drugi dzień zdejmowałem, bo okazało się klips podniósł płytkę i częściowo nie przywarła do podłoża. 
No i drugi problem to fakt, że płytki układane na mijankę to przy klipsach dodatkowy kłopot. Dodajmy do tego fakt, że płytki w formacie desek, czyli znacznie dłuższe niż szersze, mają tendencję do "łódkowania" i mamy kłopot nr 2  :popcorn:

----------


## _vviktor_

Te kafle drewnopodobne faktycznie ładnie sie prezentują. Teraz to dopiero pomieszczenia zyskują "domowego" wyglądu.
Zazdroszczę takiego etapu prac.

Widzę, że nie wszędzie masz jeszcze położone płyty karton-gips. Będzie tam coś innego?

----------


## the_anonim

No widzisz. Zupełnie jak w szkole, jak nie wyciągniesz do tablicy to się sam nie pochwali że odrobił pracę domową :big tongue: . Ładne postępy. 

A co do tego że wiele tematów otwartych i trudno skończyć jedno żeby zabrać się za drugie to znam z autopsji. To zawsze demotywuje robotę i człowiek chodzi sfrustrowany.

Powodzenia i czekam na dalszy rozwój sytuacji :stir the pot:

----------


## Daniellos_

Pokaże, że umiem coś wrzucić nawet nie przywoływany do porządku  :wink: 

Tak wygląda podłoga w aneksie po drugim umyciu.


Niestety wymaga jeszcze kilku myć. Nadal zostaje nalot...


Kolejny zaczęty temat to zabudowa kominka. Chciałem kominek o nowoczesnym wyglądzie i szukałem takiego z blachy kotłowej, żeliwne odpadały. W domu jest WM czyli odpadły wszystkie tanie modele. Wybór padł na Lucy Slim 12kw od Kratki.pl. Jest węższy niż zaplanowana na wkład wnęka czyli mogłem pomniejszyć ww i uzyskać 20cm na szafki kuchenne. W jednym ze sklepów internetowych był guzik 'Negocjuj'. Wcisnąłem i zaproponowałem cenę 20% niższą od sugerowanej. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu zgodzili się i kupiłem  :smile: 


Po przeczytaniu opinii Grenda na temat płyt krzemianowo-wapiennych nabrałem wątpliwości. Jednak zaryzykowałem i kupiłem 20szt. W rogu wymurowałem kilka pustaków Silki, bo obawiałem się o obudowę przy kopnięciu krawędzi lub uderzeniu np odkurzaczem. Na płyty kominkowe przykleję jeszcze płyty kg i płytki ceramiczne wokół drzwiczek kominka.




Płyty kleję wysoko elastycznym klejem do glazury Atlas, jako tanim substytutem systemowych zapraw. Wyszedłem z założenia, że jeśli na wierzch i tak kładę kg to wystarczy. Płyty w miejscach styku z klejem gruntuję unigruntem. Nie gruntujemy od strony kominka.


Płyty są łatwe w obróbce jak beton komórkowy, ale sam materiał jest bardzo pylący. Można np próbować zmieść z powierzchni ten pył szczotką, ale zamiatałbym  i zamiatał, a płyta robiłaby się coraz cieńsza  :wink:  trzeba zdmuchnąć z wierzchu i gruntować.


Jak wiecie komin od początku planowałem z kwasówki. Taki był w projekcie, którego inspirację pokazywałem w 1 poście i moim zdaniem idealnie pasuje do nowoczesnej stodoły. Ze względu na koszty zdecydowałem nie robić komina od podłogi tylko stawiać bezpośrednio na kominku i wtedy sam wkład pełni rolę wyczystki. Niestety w takim przypadku miejsce kominka wyznacza średnia wyciągnięta z położenia paneli na dachu w korelacji z lokalizacją wiazara i zasięgu regulacji czopucha.
Zrobię DGP, które ze względu na długości kanałów prawdopodobnie nie będzie działać, ale i tak wychodzi taniej od ładnej kratki wentylacyjnej  :roll eyes: 

Cały komin to jeden metr rury czarnej, dalej 4m rury dwuściennej 160/210 i daszek. Z zewnątrz wygląda to tak. Na wysokość wychodzi równo z kalenicą.


Oszczędzam gdzie się da i tu widzicie moją wersję obejm regulowanych do mocowania komina za 5zł sztuka  :wink: 



Przejście przez dach - niestety mam tylko fotki z wewnątrz.




Rura czarna ma wewnętrzną średnicę około 3mm większą niż sam czopuch. Do uszczelnienia czopuch-rura użyłem uszczelniacza DenBraven.


Dla odmiany połączenie rury czarnej i wewnętrznej komina było aż za ciasne. Ponacinałem zwężający się początek rury, zdarłem z farbę, zeszlifowałem zgrubienie spawu na szwie tej drugiej i z bólem jakoś się udało.



Do uszczelnień komina dwuściennego użyję tego. Głównie przejście przez dach i płyty kominowe czy kg.


Jeszcze szybkie foto dolotu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Podsumowanie kosztów kominka. Raczej wydatków już nie przybędzie.
Lucy Slim 12kw	*2999*
komin stalowy dwuścienny 5m fi160	*1390*
Piana ognioodporna	*34*
Rura spiro DGP 30m	*93*
anemostat fi125 DGP x4	*40*
uszczelniacz silikonowy 1200 stopni	*20*
Płyta kominkowa 10m2	*880*
nypel 125mm x3	*8*
kratka wentylacyjna	wlotowa *11*
Klej wysokoelastyczny Atlas 	*36*
*RAZEM 5511 pln*

----------


## Daniellos_

> Widzę, że nie wszędzie masz jeszcze położone płyty karton-gips. Będzie tam coś innego?


Ktoś spostrzegawczy pewnie dostrzegł coś na fotkach kominka, a jeśli nie to ... Ta daaaaaa!!!


c.d.n...  :popcorn: 

PS. Równo rok temu wiązary stanęły na wieńcu.

----------


## Daniellos_

A zapomniałbym.... na ostatnich zdjęciach kolejna atrakcja dla spostrzegawczych. 

Przyszedł pan i powiesił licznik. Mam prunt  :welcome:  230V
Po tym jak mi zajumali akumulator od moich światełek podpisałem umowę na taryfę budowlaną choć po Nowym ROku składam kwity do nadzoru o zakończenie budowy i będę nmiał G11.
Normalnie musiałem odkurzyć swoje rysunki z instalacją, żeby zczaić co pstryknąć w rozdzielnicy żeby mieć światło tam gdzie potrzebne.
Z ciekawostek to swoje prace z WLZ zakończyłem na wciągnięciu kabla do skrzynki w granicy działki. Pan od wieszania liczników powiedział, że jeszcze muszę samemu się podłączyć do złącza, bo ZE zajmuje się tylko tym co do licznika. Dalej już nie dotykają i mam sobie zawezwać elektryka, żeby mi to zrobił. Elektryk przybył i zrobił ma się rozumieć  :wink:  Nie wiem czy wspominałem, bo z moją wiedzą to wstyd się przyznać, ale ja jestem elektryk z wykształcenia choć do niedawna szybciej bym silnik przewinął niż rozdzielnicę podłączył.

----------


## Kac-Per

Gratuluje elektryczności teraz tylko te rachunki w budowlanym przełknąć. Powodzenia.

----------


## grend

Pisałem o plytach szamotowych a nie krzemianowych  :wink: 

Tak ze zrobiłes dobry wybór. Ja mam tez problem z nadprożem nad wkładem kominka bo zaczyna pekać, mam nadzieje że to nie będzie udziałem płyty krzemianowej. nastepna sprawa w zasadzie nie kładzie się w obudowę cegły silikatowej ze wzgledu na zawartość wapna ale w tym miejscu powinno być OK bo tam temperatury nie ma wysokiej. 
Z tym uszczelnianiem łaczeń to troche jest na wyrost bo jakoby nie ma to sensu. Druga sprawa jak zrobiłes łaczenie rur kominowych bo jakoby teraz jest trend aby czopuchem w dół ze wzgledu na spływające skropliny a jakoby dym ne będzie się wydostawał. 

Jak zrobiłeś przejście przez strop i w jaki sposób chcesz ogrzewac pomieszczenia ?

----------


## Kac-Per

> Ja mam tez problem z nadprożem nad wkładem kominka bo zaczyna pekać


Nadproże lane czy systemowe?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Pisałem o plytach szamotowych a nie krzemianowych 
> 
> Tak ze zrobiłes dobry wybór. Ja mam tez problem z nadprożem nad wkładem kominka bo zaczyna pekać, mam nadzieje że to nie będzie udziałem płyty krzemianowej. nastepna sprawa w zasadzie nie kładzie się w obudowę cegły silikatowej ze wzgledu na zawartość wapna ale w tym miejscu powinno być OK bo tam temperatury nie ma wysokiej. 
> Z tym uszczelnianiem łaczeń to troche jest na wyrost bo jakoby nie ma to sensu. Druga sprawa jak zrobiłes łaczenie rur kominowych bo jakoby teraz jest trend aby czopuchem w dół ze wzgledu na spływające skropliny a jakoby dym ne będzie się wydostawał. 
> 
> Jak zrobiłeś przejście przez strop i w jaki sposób chcesz ogrzewac pomieszczenia ?


A to się nie zrozumieliśmy z tymi płytami.  :smile: 

W kwestii rozkładu temperatur to zrobiłem kilka testów, aby potwierdzić to co przeczytałem na forum, czyli że pod kominkiem nie jest gorąco. Zaczęło się od tego, że nie wiedziałem czy izolować podłogę płytami. Fakt się potwierdził i nawet przy solidnym rozgrzaniu wkładu temperatura poniżej poziomu paleniska jest umiarkowana. Spodu obudowy przy wlocie powietrza można spokojnie dotykać dłonią. Nie rozumiem skąd te dylematy czy kłaść styropian pod posadzka pod kominkiem. Wiele osób ma obawy i nie izoluje.

Uszczelnienia połączenia czopucha łączy się z drugim poruszonym tematem czyli metoda łączenia. Jak widzisz rura wchodzi na czopuch i bez uszczelnienia i wyczystki skroplony leciały na zewnątrz.

Ogrzewał będę PPC.

Wykończone przejścia przez strop pokaże na fotkach. Planuję uszczelnić ta piana i  obłożyć wełną.

----------


## cezary.pl

Fajna stodoła gratuluję.

Tę pianę ognioodporną próbowałeś podpalić jakimś palnikiem gazowym?
Też będę miał komin dwuścienny z kwasówki do kozy z dolotem, ale jeszcze nie ma dziury w dachu.
Jako że mam dach z płyty warstwowej to może bym uszczelnił pianą ognio. styk komina z dachem.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## grend

> A to się nie zrozumieliśmy z tymi płytami. 
> 
> W kwestii rozkładu temperatur to zrobiłem kilka testów, aby potwierdzić to co przeczytałem na forum, czyli że pod kominkiem nie jest gorąco. Zaczęło się od tego, że nie wiedziałem czy izolować podłogę płytami. Fakt się potwierdził i nawet przy solidnym rozgrzaniu wkładu temperatura poniżej poziomu paleniska jest umiarkowana. Spodu obudowy przy wlocie powietrza można spokojnie dotykać dłonią. Nie rozumiem skąd te dylematy czy kłaść styropian pod posadzka pod kominkiem. Wiele osób ma obawy i nie izoluje.
> 
> Uszczelnienia połączenia czopucha łączy się z drugim poruszonym tematem czyli metoda łączenia. Jak widzisz rura wchodzi na czopuch i bez uszczelnienia i wyczystki skroplony leciały na zewnątrz.
> 
> Ogrzewał będę PPC.
> 
> Wykończone przejścia przez strop pokaże na fotkach. Planuję uszczelnić ta piana i  obłożyć wełną.


Nie wiem czy dotarłes moich wpisów bo tam wszystko dokładnie opisałem jak rozkładaja sie temperatury. Ogrzewanie kominkiem to ma byc przez szybe i jakąs kratke i to wszystko, bez żadnego rozprowadzenia ? Interesuje mnie tez samo przejście przez strop bo na zdjęciu widać że komin dwuscienny masz poniżej stropu i w tym momencie musisz jakoś przestrzeń miedzy blachami komina uszczelnić. Od razu ci podpowiem ze pianka się nie nadaje ze względu na to że komin racuje i u mnie komin potrafił "rozepchać" obłozenie z szamotu. Blache komina mam 0,8mm. 
Ja zrobiłem 2 wartstwy płyt krzemianowych w poziomie - jedna około 25 cm poniżej stropu i wycięcie na komin uszczelniłem sznurem. Później drugą wartswę z płyty krzemianowej na samym stropie też z uszczelnieniem sznura.

Generalnie ja mam kominek akumulacyjny i mam pewne obiekcje do komina bez wyczystki ze wzgledu na to ze mimo zamkniecia dopływu powietrza po zakończeniu palenia jest duzy ubytek ciepła kominem. Nie wiem jak by to wyglądało gdybym komin "wyprowadził" z akumulacji wczesniej tworząc niejako powyzej poduszkę ciepłego powietrza

Jeszcze mnie interesuje njważniejsza rzecz - jak wszedłeś na dach ? Miałeś jakieś przyssawki jak do szkła  :big grin:

----------


## grend

> Nadproże lane czy systemowe?


nadproże z płyty szamotowej

----------


## Daniellos_

Na dach wszedłem podobnym patentem jak przy montażu kominków plastikowych. Kilka stron wcześniej znajdziesz foto  :smile: 

Kwestię rozszerzalności cieplnej komina i rozpychania piany muszę przemyśleć. Ale jak u mnie jest dwuwarstwowy to zewnętrzny płasz chyba już nie bedzie tak pracował. Jednakże sznur to faktycznie opcja, ale mój dwuścienny można dotykać ręką podczas palenia i planowałem owinąć go wełną. Płytę na styku przejścia planowałem przeciąć na pół i w każdej połówce wyciąć półkole i spasować jak najbardziej na styk. 

Ucieczka ciepła w pewnym stopniu jest nieunikniona. Taka jest cena posiadania kominka :/

A i najważniejsza sprawa to mój kominek jest czysto rekreacyjny. Nie ma na celu ogrzewać. Jednak wg instrukcji muszę zrobić kratkę wlotową. Od frontu zrobię taką z alledrogo po 11zł.

A z tyłu obudowy zrobiłem na dole otwór, bo tam będą szafki kuchenne i w cokole będzie taka sama kratka. Kolejna kratka w komorze dekompresyjnej, a z komory ciepłego powietrza wychodzić będą 4 rury 125 do pokoi i w tej komorze nie planuję kratki wylotowej.
Powoli to idzie, bo dziennie przyklejam jedno "piętro” płyt i czekam do dnia następnego, aż zaprawa zwiąże. Możliwe, że jutro zamknę komorę gorącego powietrza to wrzucę kolejne fotki.

A tymczasem zabudowa kichenna rośnie  :smile:  szafki ikea z aktualnej promocji 10% wartości na kartę ikea family. Z rok temu kupiłem na wyprzedaży 24 fronty do szuflad z kończącej się serii nodsta i kilka korpusów. Teraz dokupiłem resztę. Nodsta (wykończenie satynowe jak w voxtorp, tylko wyżłobienia na palce są aluminiowe) kupiona wcześniej będzie na dolnych szafkach, a dokupione fronty serii ringhult (biały połysk) na górnych. Na frontach jest niebieska folia ochronna.

----------


## Kac-Per

Te fronty są bardzo ciekawe. Kuchnia na wystawie w  Leroyu na tez takie. Bardzo mi się podobały.

----------


## grend

Patent niezły, kominiarz sie ucieszy  :smile: 
Ja jednak w pelnej płycie krzemianowej robiłem otwór i w to wrzucałem komin. Bo ty nawet nie masz stropu aby przykleić płytę ?.Ja może bym spróbował przestrzeń między i ścianą komina i drugą wypełnił wełną i od dołu jakoś osłonił folia metalizowaną przymocowana na opaski albo zwiazane sznurem. Przejście to bym zrobił połaczone płyty wykrojone z płyt krzemianowych - w środek wełna i jeszcze jedna taka sama warstwa. Wiesz jak mozna to połaczyc odpad płyty i porzykreceć na na wkrety z podkładkami. dobre jest też skontaktoowanie się z kominiarzem zeby potwierdził że odbierze komin jak wymyślisz jakiś patent

... i znowu samorób i kuchnia... Robisz lodówkę w zabudowie ?

----------


## Daniellos_

Hmm zrobię jutro fotki to może się wyjaśni o co nam chodzi. Strop u mnie to w tej chwili tylko karton-gips, a mój komin dwuścienny to już ma sprasowaną wełnę pomiędzy ściankami.

Komin już odebrany. Zaprosiłem kominiarza zanim zacząłem cudować z zabudową kominka  :wink: 

Tak. Lodówka w zabudowie choć nie rozumiem dlaczego ona jest droższa od zwykłej pomimo mniejszych gabarytów/pojemności.  :bash:  Dzisiaj prawie skończyłem ją montować. Mam kilka obiekcji co do sposobu jej montowania, ale wstrzymam się z opiniami. Może coś mi umyka i na koniec będzie eureka  :smile: 
Ogólnie montowanie mebli po całych dniach klęczenia i klejenia płytek to super robota  :cool:  Ale do płytek trzeba będzie jeszcze wrócić i zrobić ten odpływ narożny :/

----------


## jedrek244

> A z tyłu obudowy zrobiłem na dole otwór, bo tam będą szafki kuchenne i w cokole będzie taka sama kratka. Kolejna kratka w komorze dekompresyjnej, a z komory ciepłego powietrza wychodzić będą 4 rury 125 do pokoi i w tej komorze nie planuję kratki wylotowej.


Witam,
Ponoć mimo systemu DGP, przy liczeniu kratek nie uwzględnia się przewodów DGP w ogolnym bilansie, pewnie jednak można zrobić tak jak planujesz ale wtedy nie możesz nigdy pozamykać kratek w pokojach, a i jeszcze jest ryzyko  przy słabej wentylacji obudowy kominka może sie bardzo nagrzewać i będzie brzydki zapach, no i przy elementach drewnianych w stropie też trzeba przemyśleć puszczanie gorącego powietrza tylko w kanały DGP.

PS. ten styropian przy kominie mimo podwójnej ścianki, nie dałby mi spać spokojnie  :roll eyes: , ale to może tylko mi  :wink: 
PS2. najlepiej podpytaj o szczegóły w dziale kominków, sam wiesz, że mamy tam bardzo dobrych speców

Wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku

----------


## grend

Troche wprowadziłem chaosu bo niewiedziałem ze w kominie masz wełne w środku. Czyli ja bym kombinował strop kominka - jedna płyta ponizej sufitu - wełna i jeszcze raz płyta od góry na poziomie sufitu i wełna na poddaszu. Uszczelnienie prześcia sznurem.

ja tez się namęczyłem z lodówką. Pierwsze rzecz szerokość 56 niby wystarczała, a ja miałem 56,4 i mimo wszystko prz zamykaniu "szorowałem drziczkami po  obudowie i musiałem to naciagnąć przez wkrety do dostawioną szafke obok. następna sprawa regulacja drzwiczek która działa tylko w 2 płaszczyznach a w 3 trzeba wyciągnąć lodówkę

----------


## Daniellos_

@jedrek - nie  będzie bezpośredniego kontaktu styropianu z kominem. Jeśli masz na myśli te białe kawałki dystansujące komin od więźby to są to paski płyty kominkowej. Kominkiem nie będę ogrzewał, ale kanały dgp dobrze zaizoluję. Obawiam się przegrzewania salonu i wolałbym ograniczyć emisję ciepła jedynie do szyby wkładu. A w temacie forumowych speców kominkowych to ciężko otrzymać informacje przydatne. Zazwyczaj tylko docinają i krytykują zamiast coś podpowiedzieć.

@grend - będzie trochę po Twojemu i trochę po mojemu  :smile:  płyty daję jak mówisz, ale nie chciałbym wkładać wełny do komory dekompresyjnej. Trzebą ją niby wentylować, a nie chcę kontaktu wełny z powietrzem w domu, bo męczyłby mnie jej zapach i wszyscy mowią, że w wyższych temperaturach coś tam wydziela  :smile:  sznura nie mam to sprawdzę piankę, bo już mam kupioną. Zawiasy blum z ikea można regulować w trzech plaszczyznach.

----------


## rafhi

O u sąsiada duże  postępy - prąd, kuchnia, kominek ! No dzieje się dzieje  :wink:   Wczoraj byłem w firmie w której kupowałeś okna...facet polecał mi wizytę u klienta z naszej ulicy który montował takie okna  :wink:   zgadnij u kogo  :big tongue:

----------


## the_anonim

Cześć
postępy super, wszystko rozbabrane ale jak już poskładasz to jedno za drugim.

Powiedz co zadecydowało że kominek a nie na koza? I czemu taki wielki 12kw wydaje się sporo? Czym będzie wykończony? 

Ikea to chyba najlepsza opcja dla samoroba jeśli chodzi o kuchnię. Masz te wszystkie szablony do przykręcania prowadnic i zawiasów czy linijka i kontomierz? Jak masz fotki ze skręcania to wrzucaj.
Fronty patrzyłem fajne jak rozumiem cała kuchnia na biało (satyna i połysk).  A blaty? 

Pozdro

----------


## hektor80

Tak z ciekawości...ile wyniesie Cie ta kuchnia z Ikei? bez wyposażenia oczywiscie, same meble

----------


## grend

Po wstawieniu lodówki można regulować przód - tył ? Jest dostep ?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Po wstawieniu lodówki można regulować przód - tył ? Jest dostep ?


A teraz wiem o czym pisałeś  :smile:  można regulować, ale do czasu wstawienia lodówki :/

Cały czas grzebię przy kominku, ale ta lodówka w zabudowie to muka jest. Lodówka z Ikea, meble z Ikea, montowane wg instrukcji, ale jest problem z otwarciem lodówki szerszym jak 90*. To normalne? Gdybym wgniótł drzwi w miejscach zawiasów pozwoliło by to na otwarcie o 10* większe. Jeszcze się waham.
Inna kwestia, że przy korpusie szafki 200cm jest problem z górnym zawiasem. Górny kołnierz lodówki przeszkadza w zamknięciu drzwi. Jutro wrzucę fotki jak to wygląda.

Mały foto update. 
Z racji faktu, że kiedyś tam kupiłem fronty szuflad i przeznaczyłem ja na całą zabudowę poniżej linii blatu, ale nie w każdej szafce ma szuflady to w dwóch muszę z forntów szuflad zrobić fronty szafek. Niestety Jedna głęboka szuflada 60cm bez frontu to koszt 300zł i zezygnowalem z kilku, bo uznalem, ze wiecej zyskam inwestujac te kilka stowek w agd.




podsumowanie kosztow na koniec alo same meble ok 7500

Zabudowa kominka c.d.
Sposob na dosc precyzyjne wyprowadzenie krzywizny komina - papier scierny 60tka.
/img]
Ostatni rzut oka do srodka.







Dzisiaj owijalem kanaly welna. Najtansza 150mm z LM 7,20/m2




sorry za pisownie, ale padla mi klawitura i pisalem z tej windowsowej na ekranie :Confused:

----------


## Daniellos_

kominek do domu z rekuperacja to mocno ogranicza wybor. to byl najmniejszej mocy z tych niedrogich.

na plyty kominkoww pojda plyty kg i plytki w kolo wkladu.

z ikea to wszystko jest tylko skladasz. kombinuje tylko gdy cos chce przerobic po swojemu. np dzisiaj kupilem w LM wiertlo puszkowe 35mm pod zawiasy i rzezbie. wymiary biore z oryginalnych frontow.

blaty... wymyslilem sobie blaty w takiej samej okleinie jak plyta nad nim, ale takich jest maly wybor. w ostatecznosci blaty ala bielone drewno i nad blatami plytki te co na podlodze.

----------


## karster

A czemu mały wybór kominków do domu z reku niby jest? Czy nie wystarczy tylko z zamkniętą komorą spalania?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## hektor80

Czeski Romotop ma bardzo fajne szczelne wkłady w cenie ok 3k....

----------


## grend

Ja lodówke moge otworzyć troche więcej niż 90 stopni i mam ograniczenie ścianą a czy mozna otworzyc coś więcej to w zwiazku z tym nie wiem. Pocieszę ciebie że z lodówką tez miałem mekę bo nie wiedziałem ze jest cześciowy dostep do regulacji jak juz sie idealnie lodówke spasuje a nie tylko wstawi. Jeszcze wstawienie i wystawoienie lodówki wymagało 2 osób to zupełnie burzyło mój harmonogram prac. Doświadczenie jednak ci pomoze przy nastepnej lodówce zrobić to w 2 godziny a nie w dwa dni :smile: 

No i z kominkiem ok tylko jeszcze izolacja rur. Zanim jednak zamkniesz to sprawdź jak wygląda "cug" i przepływ powietrza do pomieszczeń bo ja troche z tym kombinowałem

----------


## Daniellos_

@karster, hektor - jak jak szukałem kominka niedrogiego, małej mocy, dedykowanego do domów z z rekuperacją to wybrałem ten. Inne miały większą moc ergo droższy komin, bo średnica większa, albo były żeliwne, a takie mi się nie podobają, albo były droższe, albo je przeoczyłem  :smile: 

@grend - ja wszystko samemu łącznie ze wstawianiem lodówki do szafki. Lekko nie było, zwłaszcza że niejeden raz ją wyciągałem, aby coś poprawić. Do zawiasów  faktycznie jest minimalny dostęp po ustawieniu lodówki dokładnie na miejscu, ale i tak lekko pokaleczyłem obudowę :/

Teraz wspomniana wcześniej skucha z montażem lodówki Ikea Haftig (wybrałem tą ze względu na dużą pojemność chłodziarki i nofrost w zamrażarniku) w szafce 200cm Ikea metod. Foto nieostre, ale widać, że zawias montowany wg instrukcji producenta jest na wysokości blaszanego kołnierza lodówki.Nawet każą wyciąć fragment półki, aby było miejsce na mocowanie zawiasu.


Z tego powodu drzwi się nie domykają, bo zawias opiera się na kołnierzu.


Musiałem opuścić zawias. Teraz się zamykają.


Drugi problem to otwieranie  :smile:  Drzwi lodówki po rozwarciu do jakiś 95* dotykają zawiasu drzwiczek szafki. Kontrolowane niewielkie wgniecenie drzwi lodówki w tym miejscu (max 1mm), zwiększa kąt rozwarcia o kolejne 10*.


Jedną szafkę mam o szerokości 40cm, a dolne fronty mam jak już wiecie tylko 60cm. Czyli rzeźbimy dalej. Zaczynam od przerobienia swojej maszynki do cięcia płytek na mini krajzegę  :smile:  Wcześniej już kupiłem tarczę do drewna i używałem do zwężenia kilku łat.


Pomimo amatorskiej maszyny krawędź jest dobrej jakości. Lepszej od tej na przeciętym gresie. Lekko przecieram krawędź papierem 120 i można malować. Ta strona będzie od ściany czyli nie ma opcji, żeby ktoś to zobaczył nawet gdyby nie wyszło idealnie.
Dalej wiercę otwory na zawiasy i znów montuję szyny usztywniające, bo to będzie szafka a nie szuflady. Chociaż jak dobrze poszukam to mam i zwykłe (nieamortyzowane) szuflady 40stki też kiedyś kupione na wyprzedaży. Zdarzało mi się kupić z myślą wykorzystania gdzieś/kiedyś (może garaż czy coś).


Przykręcam zawiasy używając kątomierza.



Na koniec jeszcze foto kominka. Zrobię lepsze przy dziennym świetle. Na kanały DGP założyłem resztki rury aluflex, zrobiłem w nich dziurki i wstrzyknąłem pianę ognioodporną. Piana ta, w porównaniu do zwykłej, po zastygnięciu jest baaardzo krucha. Zero elastyczności. Odpada jako uszczelniacz przy pracujących elementach. W kącie gdzie nie doszedłem pistoletem upchałem kawałek wełny. 


Zanim przykleję ostatni brakujący kawałek rozpalę w kominku i zobaczę co z tego wyszło. :Confused:  Zobaczę na ile pracuje mój komin i jak to wpłynie na 
szczelność przejścia przez strop.

----------


## grend

Sprawdź czy tobie nie rozepchnęło tą pianę. W kominie nie powinno ale w rurach to i owszem. Cug w rurach odprowadzających bo komin to bez problemu. Ciecia płyt możesz zrobic w stolarni. Nie patrzyłeś w salonie IKEA jak zrobione sa zawiasy i rozwiazana ta lodówka?

U mnie na zadnym łaczeniu nie pojawiła się rysa na montowanych płytach kartongips Nawet mam pewną teorie że pekania są skutkiem nie dokrecania złaczy na wieźbie i później słyszę o jakiś dachach które pracują. u mnie przy największym wietrze jest cisza.

----------


## ggdh

Pisząc "złączy" masz na myśli długie wkręty ciesielskie czy może szpilki na łączeniach krokwi z jętkami?

----------


## grend

> Pisząc "złączy" masz na myśli długie wkręty ciesielskie czy może szpilki na łączeniach krokwi z jętkami?


pręt gwintowany skrecany z dwóch stron nakretkami na jetkach z krokwiami i na szczycie łaczący 2 krokwie

----------


## karster

A co do piany, oto moje doświadczenie z jakąś tam zaprawą murarską w pianie (filmik poniżej). Dodam, że podobnie zachowywała mi się piana jakaś neotherm czy jakoś tak ale ona była przeterminowana kilka tygodni więc miałem usprawiedliwienie...




Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## micbarpia

Bedziesz jakos sprawdzal wytrzymalosc dzialowek na tym czyms czy zostawiasz? Moze jakas wadliwa partia? a dzwoniles do producenta?

----------


## karster

Celowo użyłem tej piany na nizszych warstwach a wyżej juz oryginalną uzywałem więc powinno to stać. Tynk wzmocni  :smile:  bo jakby kto z kopa dobrze pociągnął to kto wie czy by czegoś tam nie zruszyl. No ale jest P+W i tylko 4 puszki zużyłem przy czym dużo jej dawałem no i na pionowe spoiny rownież. Moze jest za zimno/ za mało wilgoci w powietrzu. Zostawiłem nieco w ostatniej puszce i zobaczę kiedyś w ciepłym pomieszczeniu. Firmowa pianka zachowuje się niemal identycznie przy -2 jak i przy 30'C

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Powinieneś pokazać jedną pianę obok drugiej, bo to nie jest piana do uszczelniania tylko klej, więc może być krucha, ważne aby dobrze sklejała dwa materiały. Wiadomo też że kleje na bacie cementu będą twardsze i bardziej wytrzymałe mechanicznie, ale chodzi o samą siłę klejenia. Jedyną tutaj niewiadomą jest to jak się zachowa taka piana po 20,30 albo 50 latach, czy się nie utleni, chociaż zamknięta szczelnie nie będzie nigdy. Ja co raz bardziej mam obawy co do piany, czy klej nie lepszy, zwłascza przy tempie produkcji dzisiejszego BK i jego nierównościach, klej może okazać się najsłuszniejszym rozwiązaniem.

BTW: Karster powinieneś to wrzucić do siebie a nie u Daniela robisz bałagan  :tongue:

----------


## ggdh

> pręt gwintowany skrecany z dwóch stron nakretkami na jetkach z krokwiami i na szczycie łaczący 2 krokwie


Ze 2-3 tygodnie po skończeniu więźby obleciałem wszystkie możliwe. Myślisz, że zrobić to ponownie? Drewno wilgoć straciło i pewnie się skurczyło, więc i połączenia powinny były się poluźnić  :Confused:

----------


## karster

Seba, napisałem tutaj w kontekście podobnego zachowania piany także czep się tramwaja  :big tongue:   :big grin:  Ta moja zaprawa murarska jest taka pięknie mocna, że miotłą z giętkim włosiem ją usuwałem z pustaków gdy wystawała. Wiem, że to klej ale urwałem 2 pustaki (jeden miał tylko spoinę pionową i idealnie ręką ją oczyściłem a drugiemu pomogła przewalająca się rozwalona paleta z pustakami kominowymi...) to jest dziadostwo. Druga piana firmowa jest super, twarda jak żadna inna a i urwać strasznie ciężko. Nawet UV jej tak nie niszczy jak zwykłego kleju do styropianu w pianie. Dodam, że było kilka miejsc, gdzie ta dziwna pianka była wyraźnie wytrzymalsza ale i tak gówno.

PS. Prędkość murowania na pianę jest super nawet dla totalnego samoroba bez pomocy na placu boju  :wink: 
Niestety Porotherm to Phorogówno, te do działówek są popękane na maksa i pionowo i poziomo. Pęknięte pionowo tnę na kawałki ale te poziomo wywalam. Nawet nie trzymają wymiarów wysokości i na 100% przekraczają dozwolone 0,3mm tolerancji. A krzywe to to gówno na maksa, płaszczyzna wychodzi jak wychodzi  :big tongue:  Tynk zakryje  :smile:  Może nie jest tak źle ale na pewno nie jest to ideał jak na utokach !!! skurwysyny byle sprzedać!


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja myślałem że pijesz ogólnie do piany i piszesz tutaj żeby nastrazyć Danielosa bo on też na pianę leciał  :wink:  może były inne warunki aplikacji tej tańszej piany? a może to poprostu badziew, widziałem ją kiedyś po 25zł/szt na allegro.

----------


## Daniellos_

Napiszę coś i ja  :smile:  Wcześniej wspomniałem, że ta "kominkowa" piana jest taka krucha, ale była taka tylko od razu po skrzepnięciu. następnego dnia jak ją macałem to już jak normalna piana - sztywna, lekko sprężysta.

Dopiero później skojarzyłem , zę filmik wrzucony przez Karola to jego autorstwa, a nie znaleziony w sieci. Moja piana tytan, która lepiłem ściany wyglądała i pracowała normalnie. Jednak też miałem momenty, kiedy odnosiłem wrażenie, że połączenie miejscami jest słabsze. Nie znaczy, że słabe, ale gdy raz pół godziny po przyklejeniu chciałem rozebrać kawałek ściany i nie mogłem to później wszystko odnosiłem właśnie do tego momentu  :smile:  Może duży wpły ma przygotowanie powierzchni, wilgotność itp.

W końcu napaliłem w kominku tak, żeby przetestować co i jak. Tzn nie żałowałem opału, nie przykręcałem dolotu powietrza itd Póki co nie mam kratki wylotowej w salonie tylko wszystko idzie rurami DGP. Kręciłem szafki kuchenne i nawet nie zauważyłem, że w reszcie domu trochę się zadymiło i było czuć, że coś się smoli. W pierwszej chwili pomyślałem, że albo kanały, albo anemostaty, bo przecież sam kominek już rozpalałem. Później doszedłem jednak do wniosku, że to szczelnie obudowany wkład pierwszy raz osiągnął na tylu dużą temperaturę, że wypalała się farba, którą jest pomalowany. w salonie tego nie czułem, ani nie zauważyłem, że może z tą szczelnością nie jest tak źle  :wink: 
Kanały nagrzewają się dość mocno. Nie miałem termometra, ale gołej ręki nie ma szansy utrzymać dłużej jak sekunda. Podobnie anemostat.
W łazience od sufitu do połowy wysokości ściany płytki były mokre od wykraplającej się pary. Muszę w końcu uruchomić WM.

Tu foto na samym początku rozpalania.


Moje kanały obsmarkane pianką  :smile: 


Tu efekty rozszerzalności cieplnej, o której wspominał grend, ale u mnie występuje głównie wzdłużna. Na wysokości 1.2m komin urósł prawie 1cm. Mogę wnioskować ile rośnie mój cały 5m komin  :smile:  NA razie wywaliłem piankę i wcisnąłem tam uszczelniacz pokazywany już na fotkach. Rozważam jeszcze obklejenie tego taśmą butylową. W necie czytam, że dekarze wykorzystują ją do takich celów. NIe wiem jak z jej odpornością na temp, bo zewnętrzny płaszcz mojego komina na oko ma min 50*


Następnego dnia był mróz i wszędzie był szron. Prawie wszędzie. Dobry sprawdzian szczelności izolacji dachu. Wokól komina nie ma wełny, ale poza tym na obu połaciach widać miejsca, gdzie trzeba poprawić.



Na koniec jeszcze foto ulotki dodawaj przez ikea do lodówki. Tak, żeby uprzedzić jakie odgłosy może z siebie wydawać i że to normalne  :big lol:

----------


## micbarpia

:big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

To sie dzieje ... Ludzie sa coraz głupsi i trzeba im tłumaczyc coraz bardziej oczywiste sprawy... 

Karster - narzekasz na porotherm, jakbys mial teraz postawic drugi dom to bys zmienil material czy zostal przy poro?

----------


## karster

> Karster - narzekasz na porotherm, jakbys mial teraz postawic drugi dom to bys zmienil material czy zostal przy poro?


Bardzo dobre pytanie, kilka razy już się nad tym zastanawiałem i odpowiem Tobie tak: dobrze, że póki co nie muszę mieć tego dylematu.

PS. Pewnie na równi traktował bym BK i Porotherm. Nawet teraz takie trójkąty nad oknami w lukarnach murowałem z BK (bo łatwiej go ładnie uciąć) czy okna podmurowywałem a i kilka bardzo krótkich ścianek też z bk powstanie. Słabe to białe gówienko a niby 600tka także chyba jedno i drugie siebie warte. Byle tynk położyć, powiesić na kołkach co trzeba i zapomnieć....

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja mam identyczny przypadek jak ktoś pyta czy drugi raz bym murował na pianę. Ciężko powiedzieć. Odpowiadam dyplomatycznie: Zastanowiłbym się dwa razy przed wybraniem piany. Co nie oznacza, że finalnie bym się drugi raz na nią nie zdecydował.... Póki co na wiosnę planuję budować garaż. Budować, a nie murować  :smile:  
Trochę mi się znudziło i na tą chwilę zdecydowany jestem raczej na konstrukcję z kantówki ala wiata i od zewnątrz nabite jakieś deski elewacyjne, a od wewnątrz pomiędzy kantówki styro 10cm. Muszę dokładnie policzyć, ale wydaje mi się, że wyjdzie taniej niż sciany murowane/tynkowane. Na konstrukcję dachu użyłbym stalowych wiązarów, które widziałem kiedyś na olx z robiórki hali. Przęsło miało 6m ze spadkiem w jedną stronę. Teraz już na olx nie widzę, ale może na wiosnę wróci. No i jeszcze elastyczny projektant żeby wrzucił je do projektu lub kierownik budowy wrzucił taką zmianę do dziennika.

----------


## karster

A płyty warstwowe 2gi gatunek? One zwykle po prostu są krótkie a nawet jakby były defekty to i tak na zewnątrz elewacja...

Też będę musiał sobie coś postawić, chociaż mały pierdolnik 3x2m by drewno i stare graty schować (bo przecież *kiedyś* się przydadzą....) no i chyba zrobię to z OSB bo mi się ono podoba choć go nie uznaję jako materiał na szalunki. Może jak polakieruję na zewnątrz to mi płyta nie zgnije?

----------


## arm7tdmi

Gratultje Daniellos_ Twojej konsekwencji i pomyślunku w budowie. Chciałbym też wybudować parterówkę z wiązarami i robić żeby było taniej (myślę nad tym)
I miałbym kilka pytań:
1.) Czy w projekcie z500 są zaprojektowane wiązary na płytki kolczaste i Ty poprostu zmieniłeś na perforowane zachowując geometrie, czy może wykonywałeś projekt od nowa takiego dachu u konstruktora (jeżeli tak to mógłbyś podać namiar na konstruktora i ile to kosztowało.)
2.) Czy według tego da się zrobić wiązary z mokrej tarcicy prosto z tartaku i będzie ??
pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

Wow. Widzę że przegapiłem kilka fajnych wątków w trakcie swojej budowy.
Dobra robota i dużo lepiej udokumentowana niż moja.
Kolejny dom który dorzucam do katalogu inspiracji na docelowy dom.

Ps. Wiecie że meble kuchenne, szafy wnękowe itp można zrobić też łatwo tanio i przyjemnie z gotowych formatek zamówionych w internecie z dostawą na palecie? Wychodzi dosyć duża oszczędność, a praca niewiele większa niż przy szafkach z ikei (dopasowanie i nawiercenie  otworów).

----------


## karster

Czyli masz na mysli same formatki bez zadnego frezowania (np na hdf dla pleców szafek) oraz bez nawiercania (kołki, sruby, rączki, zawiasy, prowadnice itd itp)? Bo jak tak to w sumie nic nowego. Sam tak robiłem sobie biurka z półkami do pracy ale w firmie stacjonarnej w Włocławku. Ogolnie masakra bo wyszlo mi 700zl za dwie sztuki sporych biurek  półkami nad nimi i ogrom pracy.

Mimo wszystko, polecasz jakąś konkretną firmę?

Ps. Jakieś fotki rurek w dzienniku przypadkiem nie miały się pojawić? Czy źle zrozumiałem?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ACCel

Tak. Może przy małych/skomplikowanych meblach zysk jest żaden, ale przy prostych szafkach kuchennych czy szafach na ubrania, zabudowach wnętrzowych może być znaczny.
Ja ostatnio zamawiałem na meble.pl/centrum.meble.pl i tam masz kilka opcji:
- Mają konfiguratory mebli na wymiar (czyli tylko składasz), nie wiem jak to wychodzi kosztowo.
- Formatki na wymiar, sam musisz podać wymiary poszczególnych płyt i samemu złożyć to w szafki. I tu wychodzi naprawdę dużo taniej. Ja mam już taką wyprawę że wiercę bez ścisków stolarskich "kątowników". Brak frezowania też mi nie przeszkadza bo zazwyczaj tego nie widać.

Oczywiście nie porównuję do ekonomicznych "mebli" z marketów czy najtańszych linii firm typu bodzio, brw, bo te będą i tanie i kiepskie.

Tak samo akcesoria i okucia warto kupować markowe (Blum) na Allegro. No może poza prowadnicami. Kiedyś wybór był tylko pomiędzy Blum i Ikea(też Blum tylko taniej). Parę lat temu pojawiły się prowadnice z pełnym wysuwem i amortyzacją innych producentów w cenach rzędu 40-50zł, czyli ekstra szufladę można zrobić poniżej 100zł. Daniellos pisał, że szkoda mu było kasy na szuflady z Ikei. A nie ma lepszego rozwiązania do kuchni niż szuflady z pełnym wysuwem.

Jakie zdjęcia rurek?

----------


## rafhi

no a tymczasem Daniel się ukrywa i nie chcę wrzucić fotek pomontazu kuchni  :wink:   kiedy będą zdjęcia ???  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

> A płyty warstwowe 2gi gatunek?


U mnie płyty warstwowe?




> Ps. Jakieś fotki rurek w dzienniku przypadkiem nie miały się pojawić?


U mnie rurki?  :smile: 


Karol ?? :popcorn:

----------


## Daniellos_

@ arm7tdmi
W projekcie bazowym od Z500 jest klasyczna więźba. Ja zamawiałem projekt wiązarów na płytki perforowane zbijane gwoździami. Do płytek kolczastych niezbędna jest prasa.

@Accel 
masz trochę racji z meblami DIY, ale po półtora roku wiecznego DIY chciałem trochę odpocząć. Nie tyle od roboty, ale przy DIY jest całą masa tzw "rozkminiania" jak coś zrobić najlepiej i jak już rozkminiasz na swojej budowie TOTALNIE WSZYSTKO to zaczynasz mieć dość  :sick:  Trzeba wszystko przewidzieć, załatwić, dostarczyć, zmontować. Finalnie na pewno jest tanio, ale jakość gdzieś umyka. Jakbym to robił trzeci raz to już byłoby super  :smile: 
Kuchnia musi być tip top, bo żona będzie marudzić....
Jednak najprawdopodobniej będę robił szafkę do WC i zabudowę we wiatrołapie. Czekam jeszcze na wyceny.

@rafhi
Kuchnia prawie skończona. Prawie, bo nie ma blatów i płytek nad blatem. Okazało się, że Ikea ma głębokość szafek większy niż standardowa szerokość blatów. Ja już miałem blat upatrzony w LM... znów rzeżba będzie.
Na foto efekt żaden. Niebieską folię ochronną ściągnę na koniec prac kuchennych. Wnęka na piekarnik/mkikrofalę + jeszcze jedena szafka nad nimi.

Miejsce na zmywarkę.


Uszczelniłem w końcu membranę przy kominie, bo konkretnie wiało tamtędy. Powinna być taśma butylowa na aluminium, ale została mi tylko taka.



Udźwiękoszczelniłem ściankę pomiędzy WC, a łazienką. Można się pośmiać z mojej mozaiki usztywniającej płyty kg na foto pierwszym. 
Taśma dwustronna na ściany i sufit, potem folia, wełna, znów taśma i zaklejamy folię robiąc a'la poduszkę. Na końcu widok wnęki czekającej na szafkę.





Sporo czasu schodzi się na pierdołach, które odkładałem na póżniej. Rzeczy, których się nie chce robić, bo trzeba się narobić, a efektu za bardzo nie widać. Tu kawałek płytk brakuje, tam zafugować, gdzieś uszczelnić itd.
Pomieszczenie gospodarcze z zafugowanymi płytkami. 


Tu widać wyprowadzenie rur pod zmiękczacz wody (ta pętla ze ściany) i do pralki.


Złożyłem też resztę mebli z ikea kupionych na wyprzedaży. Trzeba dorobić/dokupić fronty.


Trzeba też było w końcu skuć kawałek płytek. Nauczka dla innych - Zanim przykleicie płytki sprawdźcie dwa razy, w którą stronę będą się otwierać drzwi.

----------


## sebcioc55

> 


czyżby ta zabudowa miała się świecić ?  :roll eyes:

----------


## karster

No właśnie, ktoś tu nadaje na innych częstotliwościach  :wink: 



> U mnie wszystko na PP. Wrzucę foto u siebie to się posmiejecie z tej pajęczyny





> Póki co na wiosnę planuję budować garaż. Budować, a nie murować  
> Trochę mi się znudziło i na tą chwilę zdecydowany jestem raczej na konstrukcję z kantówki ala wiata i od zewnątrz nabite jakieś deski elewacyjne, a od wewnątrz pomiędzy kantówki styro 10cm


No to jak?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Marek.M

Danielu, ile do tej pory wydałeś? Według spisu treści wychodzi 91191 zł. Oczywiście już bez mebli :smile:

----------


## Jony1234

Nie wiem może się mylę ale coś tanio mało wyszło za całość . Sam będę budował podobny dom z tym że, adoptuję do tego celu stodołę

----------


## Daniellos_

> No właśnie, ktoś tu nadaje na innych częstotliwościach 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No to jak?
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Nic nie pisałem o płytach warstwowych. Takich nie będzie.

A dopraszasz pajęczyny to masz  :big tongue: 



Jeszcze kilka fotek z budowy tej ścianki, których nie wrzucałem.



wnękę jak widać przesuwałem. Na to poszła druga płyta dla usztywnienia.
.

@Sebastian - tak będą tam paski ledowe. Moja żona mówi, że mam świra z tymi ledami, a ja się dopiero rozkręcam  :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Danielu, ile do tej pory wydałeś? Według spisu treści wychodzi 91191 zł. Oczywiście już bez mebli


Mój arkusz google sheets zeznaje, że na wszystkie materiały budowlane wydałem do tej pory 122tyś.

Niektóre pozycje ze spisu treści zostały za wcześnie opublikowane i deko wzrosły. Np kominek wzrośnie o koszty płyt kg, które przykleję na płyty kominkowe, gips szpachlowy, płytki przyklejane na obudowie dookoła wkładu itd. Muszę w wolnej chwili zaktualizować ten spis kosztów na 1 stronie.

Tak na boku dodam, że przedwczoraj złożyłem kwity w Nadzorze budowlanym na zakończenie budowy. W ciągu tygodnia ma się zamknąć sprawa to pójdę do ZE zmienić taryfę na G11.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Nie wiem może się mylę ale coś tanio mało wyszło za całość . Sam będę budował podobny dom z tym że, adoptuję do tego celu stodołę


Super temat. Zakładaj dziennik. Tyle się naoglądałem w telewizorni o takich projektach, ale tu byłaby sposobność zobaczyć więcej. Na zdjęciu wygląda na idealny materiał do adaptacji. Chyba spory metraż, hmm?

----------


## chilli banana

zakończenie budowy?

wielkie WOW  :smile: 

nie wiem, jak to jest z tym prądem, ale my na działce mamy taryfę g11, a do zakończenia budowy nam jednak daleko  :wink: 
jaką Daniellos_ masz teraz taryfę?

jeszcze pytanie odnośnie mebli Ikea - to jakie szerokie blaty trzeba?
orientowałeś się Daniellos_ w kwestii zmywarki - dalej jest taki mały wybór na te zawiasy ślizgowe?

----------


## Daniellos_

@arm7tdi - nie polecam świeżej tarcicy na wiązary. Ja kupiłem na późną jesień kiedy drzewo nie ma już tyle soków i dopiero po chyba pół roku nabijałem łaty i równałem płaszczyznę połaci.

@chilli - teraz od miesiąca ma budowlaną, chyba C11. Jak dostanę potwierdzenie zakończenia z Nadzoru to podpiszę umowę na G11. Nie zdecydowałem się póki co na G12w z obawy, że moc mojej PPW nie będzie wystarczająca aby ogrzać w taniej taryfie. No i lubię ciepłą podłogę, a przy grzaniu w taniej taryfie to podłoga jest ciepła np gdy śpię....?

Pytanie w temacie podkładów pod panele podłogowe. Jakie wybrać? Nie chciałbym wydawać na nie majątku  :roll eyes:  Widziałem w kilku wątkach użyty xps 3mm i na allegro zobaczyłem takie panele z wyciętymi otworami. Niby taki zabieg zmiejsza opór cieplny podkładu, ale w wątku o podkładach przeczytałem, że pustka powietrzna niewentylowana 3mm ma współczynnik gorszy od XPS(LINK) Pogooglałem trochę i wychodzi, że może w tym być trochę racji...

----------


## rafhi

A mówiłem terakota  :wink:  

A tak serio nie wiem czy zrozumiałem z tą taryfa ale jeśli bierzesz G12 to wtedy pompą nagrzewasz do zadanej temperatury w danych godzinach  np nocnych - więc podłogę będziesz miał ciepła jak wstaniesz rano itp. U ciebie akumulacyjność będzie duża zresztą za twoją poradą u siebie zwiększam cm -try wylewki by ta moja podłogówka dała radę. Czyli ja to rozumiałem w ten sposób że ciepło będzie dłużej "oddawane" do momentu wychłodzenia się posadzki.

Co do podkładów nie wiedziałem ze to taka technologia  :wink:  jak mieszkałem w kamienicy to dawałem najtańsze ale rzeczywiście po nich słychać skrzypienie panela itp. A co do wartości cieplnych akurat tam były grzejniki. Chyba lepiej wziąć nie drogie z jak najniższym oporem cieplnym i w miarę wyciszone  :smile:  Nie brałbym z tą folią bo jakoś mi się folia kojarzyła z odbijaniem ciepła zawsze.... ale może ja taki zacofany  :wink:

----------


## mac_612

Nieśmiało polecę najprostszą tekturę falistą, na podłogówce spisuje się rewelacyjnie. No i nic nie skrzypi :wink: 

Gratuluje budowy :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Nieśmiało polecę najprostszą tekturę falistą, na podłogówce spisuje się rewelacyjnie. No i nic nie skrzypi
> 
> Gratuluje budowy


Dzieki.

Boję się tektury, bo w razie ewentualnego zawilgocenia/zalania to już amen.
Jeśli chodzi o skrzypienie to wydawało mi się że raczej jest to kwestia samych paneli. Zakładam oczywiście, że podłoga jest równa i panel się nie ugina pod naciskiem.

@Rafal - jest jak mówisz, ale podłoga schodzi do temperatury pomieszczenia chyba dość szybko czyli wtedy kiedy po niej najwięcej chodzę jest najwyżej "niezimna". 
Mógłby się wypowiedzieć ktoś kto grzeje w taniej taryfie. Może Sebastian? :smile:  Kiedyś chyba go już pytałem, ale nie pamiętam czy mnie olał czy już zapomniałem  :wink:

----------


## uciu

U  kuzyna jest pianomat pod panelami i spisuje się rewelacyjnie.
Ja u siebie tam gdzie panele dam  go na pewno :Smile:

----------


## ggdh

*Daniellos_*, w zeszły weekend zrobiliśmy sobie tour po salonach meblowych, oglądnąć głównie panele winylowe, na które się nastawialiśmy. I co? I pstro. Pewnie zrobimy panele zwykłe. W 2 niezależnych sklepach usłyszeliśmy, że jak panel na podłogówkę to warto kupić tańszy, ale nie wolno oszczędzać na podkładzie. Porównywaliśmy podkłady od pianek po 3PLN/m2 po najwyższe modele po 24PLN/m2 - różnica w tłumieniu "stukania" jest absolutnie kolosalna. Do tego te lepsze mają z obu stron aluminium, a w środku... logika podpowiada, że i pianki, i XPSy są izolatorami? W tych dobrych podkładach był jakiś spiek kwarcowy, który kruszył się pod paznokciem. 

Wstępnie wybraliśmy panele QuickStep z serii Majestic (duże dechy) do salonu-jadalni, bo tam będzie z 60m2 i powinno wyglądać świetnie. Na górze damy jakieś może tańsze, ale na pewno na podkładzie oszczędzać nie będziemy  :roll eyes:

----------


## Daniellos_

Kurna drogi ten pianomat. Mogłaby mi pikawa stanąć przy zakupie  :smile:  żeby tak można było protestować te tłumienie. 
Teraz w mieszkaniu mam podkład 5mm jakiś ekologiczny coś Ala obecne Steico i na hałas nie narzekam. Na tym tanie panele i skrzypi tylko tam gdzie była nierówna podłoga.

----------


## mac_612

> Dzieki.
> 
> Boję się tektury, bo w razie ewentualnego zawilgocenia/zalania to już amen.
> Jeśli chodzi o skrzypienie to wydawało mi się że raczej jest to kwestia samych paneli. Zakładam oczywiście, że podłoga jest równa i panel się nie ugina pod naciskiem.


Zawilgotnieją chyba jak doświadczysz powodzi, czy innej pękniętej rury i kilku centymetrów wody w mieszkaniu (tfu, tfu..). Ale Wtedy, żaden podkład Ci nie pomoże. Dobrze Ci radze - na wysuszoną posadzkę folia budowlana, a na to tektura falista i panele.




> Mógłby się wypowiedzieć ktoś kto grzeje w taniej taryfie. Może Sebastian? Kiedyś chyba go już pytałem, ale nie pamiętam czy mnie olał czy już zapomniałem


Ja grzeje w II taryfie i mam w domku właśnie panele na takim podkładzie. Żadnego dyskomfortu nie odczuwam. Pamiętaj też, że im wyższy opór cieplny okładziny tym dłużej stygnie posadzka. Wszystko ma swoje zady i walety, czy jakoś tak  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

ggdh, o jakim stukaniu mówisz? Jak coś upadnie na panel czy jak? Co ma stukać w panel będący na podłogówce w parterówce?

Wszystkie pianki mają jakąś izolacyjność, ale czy przy tej grubości to chyba jakieś straszne nie jest. Jak od spodu masz 20-30cm EPS/XPS na na wierzchu 3-5mm  podkładu PUR/XPS, to nie wiem czy nie wyolbrzymiacie  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

Panowie, chętnie się przyglądam waszej dyskusji - ustalcie co tam najlepsze pod te panele, to będę miała jeden problem z głowy  :wink: 

z tego, co kojarzę, to obecnie mamy pianomat - nie narzekam na żadne skrzypienie ani stukanie  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

*ACCel*, mieli taki próbnik z tym samym panelem na może 6-ciu różnych podkładach i różnica była olbrzymia.

----------


## ACCel

> *ACCel*, mieli taki próbnik z tym samym panelem na może 6-ciu różnych podkładach i różnica była olbrzymia.


No tak, ale ja nie rozumiem o jakie stukanie chodzi (w parterówce), na piętrze moglibyśmy rozważać akustykę w dół.

chili banana, ja do swojego domku kupiłem najtańszy podkład 3mm w rolce na Allegro :wink:

----------


## ggdh

Zawsze słyszałem pogłos na panelach. Nie ma tego na podłogach litych, a tym bardziej winylowych.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ggdh, o jakim stukaniu mówisz? Jak coś upadnie na panel czy jak? Co ma stukać w panel będący na podłogówce w parterówce?
> 
> Wszystkie pianki mają jakąś izolacyjność, ale czy przy tej grubości to chyba jakieś straszne nie jest. Jak od spodu masz 20-30cm EPS/XPS na na wierzchu 3-5mm  podkładu PUR/XPS, to nie wiem czy nie wyolbrzymiacie


w całości popieram powyższe. Też nie wiem o jakie stukanie chodzi? moze o takie gdzie kiedyś były panele z kory leśnej i pod nie podkład pianka z folią 2w1 co jak się zgniecie to juz nie wraca do swojego wymiaru  :wink:  




> Dzieki.
> 
> Boję się tektury, bo w razie ewentualnego zawilgocenia/zalania to już amen.
> Jeśli chodzi o skrzypienie to wydawało mi się że raczej jest to kwestia samych paneli. Zakładam oczywiście, że podłoga jest równa i panel się nie ugina pod naciskiem.
> 
> @Rafal - jest jak mówisz, ale podłoga schodzi do temperatury pomieszczenia chyba dość szybko czyli wtedy kiedy po niej najwięcej chodzę jest najwyżej "niezimna". 
> Mógłby się wypowiedzieć ktoś kto grzeje w taniej taryfie. Może Sebastian? Kiedyś chyba go już pytałem, ale nie pamiętam czy mnie olał czy już zapomniałem


Już coś kiedyś chyba o tym pisałem  :wink:  ja mam panel 11mm eggera i pod nimi XPS z rolki 1,6mm i nie mam pojęcia o czym mówicie. Podłoga grzeje wiadomo że gorzej niż płytki (ale tylko gdy podłoga oddaje ciepło to płytki sa fajniejsze dla stopy, póxniej już jest odwrotnie).
Daniel, ode mnie rada taka że kup jak najtaniej na allegro podkład z XPS o takiej grubości żeby Ci pasowało do grubości podłogi z płytkami i tyle  :smile:  milimetry w tą czy w tą nie mają znaczenia, to nie apteka. Dla grzania w II taryfie nie ma to znaczenia, przy panelach ewentualnie później odczujesz efekt grzania niż przy płytkach, to wszystko. U mnie nic nie piszczy, nie skrzypi nie podskakuje i do tego jeszcze grzeje  :wink:  Wariat z tego co pamietam dawał XPS 5mm i też jakoś w zimę sobie radził grzejąc podłogę .

@ggdh ten podkład za >20zł/m^2 to dobry bajer  :wink:   nie kupuj tego. Albo zrób doświadczenie ku potomności, jeżeli już taką widzisz różnicę to w najmniej reprezentatywnym pomeiszczniu daj podkład taki jak ja czyli XPS 1,6mm a w reszcie ten co chcesz. Ten mój ksoztował chyba <2zł/m^2 i wysyłka była za darmo! jak sie wprowadzisz napisz szczerze czy było warto, może ten marketng to faktycznie prawda  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Seba - może jeszcze napisz jak jest z odczuwaniem ciepła na panelach grzejąc tylko w taniej taryfie. Czy poza tymi godzinami czuć że podłoga ciepła?

PS. Wczoraj dostałem kwit z PINB, że nie wnoszą sprzeciwu do użytkowania budynku. Tzn że formalnie zakończyłem etap budowy  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

:cool:  pogratulować! 

Nad tymi podkładami widzę, że trzeba siąść i się zastanowić.

----------


## hektor80

Ja kupiłem jeden z najdroższych tj Wineo SOUND-PROTECT Eco Plus ale w II gatunku w cenie ok 7zł /m2 ale nie mam tak dobrze ocieplonej podłogi ja Wy i szukałem podkładu o jak najmniejszym oporze. Ten ma tylko R=0,01 m² K/W

----------


## sebcioc55

> Seba - może jeszcze napisz jak jest z odczuwaniem ciepła na panelach grzejąc tylko w taniej taryfie. Czy poza tymi godzinami czuć że podłoga ciepła?
> 
> PS. Wczoraj dostałem kwit z PINB, że nie wnoszą sprzeciwu do użytkowania budynku. Tzn że formalnie zakończyłem etap budowy


czuć ale pare godzin po grzaniu, w ogóle grzanie na okrągło jest najlepszym rozwiazaniem, najbardziej komfortowym. Jeżeli nie bedziesz grzał ciągle zawsze będziesz miał okres gdy podłoga będzie chłodniejsza, fizyki nie oszukasz.

----------


## Daniellos_

Wczoraj podpisałem umowę na G11. Zobaczymy jak będzie. Najwcześniej za rok mogę zmienić. 

Podkład kupię zwykły xps 3mm.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wczoraj podpisałem umowę na G11. Zobaczymy jak będzie. Najwcześniej za rok mogę zmienić. 
> 
> Podkład kupię zwykły xps 3mm.


G11 wychodzi nie najgorzej jak masz PC z inwerterem, ona wtedy sobie może pykać i pykać z małą mocą i teoretycznie mogła by chodzić non stop na najniższej mocy ciągle zasilając nam podłogę. Natomiast zwykła sprężarka jedzie z max mocą aż osiągnie zadany cel i potem się wyłącza, więc dla niej jest lepsza G12. Wydaje mi się że za rok jednak zmienisz  :wink:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

mc_612
Widziałeś kiedyś fakturę falistą po demontażu podłogi tzw. pływającej ? 
Pod podłogą zostaje podarta gazeta. Produkt ten nie spełnia żadnych norm , parametrów do podłóg.  Nie możesz proponować takich dziwacznych środków zastępczych. 

Przy podłogach pływających akustyka powstaje między panelem , a podkładem. Czyli podkład nie ma nic do rzeczy przy głośności podłogi w pomieszczeniu.

----------


## the_anonim

Gratuluję postępów, zastanawiam się kiedy ty masz na to czas, bo strasznie dużo tam kombinatoryki (zwłaszcza przy rurkach). Jestem bardzo ciekaw efektu końcowego kuchni mam nadzieję że będą fajne blaty bo przy tym kolorze mebli to one będą grały pierwsze skrzypce. Widzę że PC wisi, pytanie czy już chodzi? G11 a nie G12w skąd ten pomysł, pracujecie w domu czy to podyktowane wygodą nie patrzenia na zegarek przy puszczaniu prania zmywania itp?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

Dostałem pierwsza ofertę na podłączenie PC (położenie 10m rurki i napełnienie instalacji za 1tys z hakiem) i uznałem że to sporo.
Teraz wróciłem do tematu i wysłałem kilka zapytań o samo napełnienie - rurki już bym kupił i położył. 
Chyba wrócę do pierwszej opcji bo cena wychodzi taka sama.

G11 wybrałem m.in dlatego, że pompa małej mocy i bałem się że nie wystarczy taniej taryfy. No i chce mieć ciepła podłogę i bałem się że szybko by stygła.
Dodatkowo słyszę że można dostać dobra promocje na G12 jak się przechodzi z g11?

----------


## Tomi78__

Witam, wpadlem na Twoj dziennik niedawno, bardzo mi sie podoba robota.Mam juz jeden wybudowany dom na swim koncie - bardziej zleceniowo, kilka rzeczy robiłem sam. Teraz dom idzie na sprzedaz i budujemy nowy dom (mamy juz PNB) o podobnych rozmiarach i kształcie moze troszke inny styl zewnetrzny - taki bardziej tradycyjny.  W głowie juz mam cały plan  - jako ze juz raz budowe przechodzilem i wiekszosc mojej rodziny tez sie budowało - jest mi o wiele łatwiej, bo wiele rzeczy po prostu sie wie.Teraz chce sam wszytko budowac

Zanim trafiłem na Twoj dziennik jak i innych samorobów mialem kilka podobnych pomysłow jak robienie wiazarów własnorecznie i suche tynki.
Mam nadzieje ze bede mogł w przyszłosci zadac kilka pytan ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

Tomi - od tego jest forum. Mój dzienniek nie powstał aby zaspokajać moją próżność - wtedy wrzycałbym fotki na FB  :wink: , ale po to by czerpać i dzielić się wiedzą.

----------


## karster

> Tomi - od tego jest forum. Mój dzienniek nie powstał aby zaspokajać moją próżność - wtedy wrzycałbym fotki na FB , ale po to by czerpać i dzielić się wiedzą.


No perfekcyjnie to ująłeś z tym ryjbookiem  :smile:  ludzie myślą, że jak im się wiedzie (chociaż na tyle że mają kasę na meteriały, c*uj że robicizna w pocie czoła własna) i wstawiają fotkę to ktoś razem z nimi będzie się tam cieszył bez grama zazdrości czy złośliwości. Niestety to są wyjątki. Przy okazji dobra reklama dla złodziei. Ot taki polski naród  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Kilka fotek z frontu walki...

Wczoraj działając na strychu niefortunnie postawiłem stopę na ściance działowej i ta się wzięła i ześlizgnęła... i trach - noga jest w pokoju niżej.
Jakoś się pozbierałem, zlazłem na dół ocenić straty. No.. mogło być gorzej. Nadmienię jeszcze, że sporo granulatu styropianu zmieniło lokalizację :/


No to wycinam kg przestrzeń pomiędzy profilami, dorabiam łatę, przykręcam, gruntuję i gipsuję.



Moje kolejne próby mielenia styropianu. Zainspirowany Ged-maszyną zrobiłem to:




Ramiona się wyginały to powiązałem drutem. Niestety jak widać mieszadło się poddaje. Dwa mieszadła się poddały to i ja się poddałem. Muszę wykombinować coś innego.



Ułożyłem panele w pierwszym pokoju. Najpierw przymiarka w którą stronę układać.



Pierwsza koncepcja mówiła układać na ukos, ale pomyślałem, że może jednak zrobić jak normalni ludzie. Eeee tam  :big grin:

----------


## sebcioc55

Niecodziennie wygląda ta podłoga ale powiem Ci że całkiem spoko, no i jak na burżuja przystało nie przejmujesz się ścinkami  :wink: 
Z tym sufitem to miałeś fuksa że cały tam nie wpadłeś!! dziurę się załata. Z tym regranulatem to taki bardziej drobny zajmie mało miejsca, chyba że chcesz się po prostu pozbyć resztek. Ciekaw jestem co lepiej izoluje taki drobny regranulat czy grubszy....

----------


## Daniellos_

Na początku policzyłem i zaakceptowałem straty na docinkach przy skośnym układaniu. Z każdego pasa paneli traciłem ok 40cm, bo koniec pasa był obcinany pod "przeciwnym" kątem. Jednak przy przeciwległym rogu pokoju okazało się że strat nie byłoby dużo, bo kąty są te same tylko odwrócone. Wystarczyło to panele obcięte zostawić do wykorzystania w drugim rogu pokoju  :smile:  nowa ale mądry samorób po szkodzie  :big grin: 

Jeszcze sporo paneli do położenia to wiedzę wykorzystam. Układanie na ukos pozwoli mi na niestosowanie tak wielu listew progowych. Przy długości pasa paneli 12m pewnie by się szpary robiły. W mieszkaniu tak kładłem, wbrew instrukcji, nie robiąc przerw dylatacyjnych na 8m  długości i dwa pasy paneli się rozlazły na 2-4mm.

Wydaje mi się że najlepiej gdyby miec duże kawały styro i granulat wypełniał wolne przestrzenie, aby ograniczyć migracje ciepłego powietrza pomiędzy dużymi kawałkami. Wymaga to mniej pracy niż z mielenie całości i z tą ideą mi po drodze  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Do mielenia widziałem okrągły kawałek sklejki. Od spodu jak ty wiertarka od góry wkręty do drewna te żółte nie czarne i to od dołu w rurę 200. Wieczorem wstawię rysunek jeśli słabo opisałem.

----------


## chilli banana

ciekawa jestem efektu finalnego  :smile: 
same panele podobały nam się kiedyś z mężem  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Do mielenia widziałem okrągły kawałek sklejki. Od spodu jak ty wiertarka od góry wkręty do drewna te żółte nie czarne i to od dołu w rurę 200. Wieczorem wstawię rysunek jeśli słabo opisałem.


Wiem co masz na myśli. Podobnie wyglądała moja pierwsza wersja tarki do styro  :smile:  Tarcza, o której piszesz była zamocowana do kątówki, ale ta się szybko przegrzewała pomimo mocy 1200W. Finalnie się spaliła. Może jednak wróce do idei tarczy sciernej w kombinacji z wiertarką. 

@chilli - ta podłoga jest w pokoju córki, która z racji swojego wieku (10) miała czelność zakwestionowania wyboru rodziców jednorodnego rodzaju paneli w całym domu  :wink:  Reszta podłóg będzie miała panele trochę jaśniejsze i bez ozdobników.

----------


## Kac-Per

To jest fajne



Ja mam cały strych styro czeka na  granulacje.

----------


## Tomi78__

Dlaczego nie kupiłeś perlitu ? mozna dorzucic jak juz nie bedzie co granulowac

----------


## aiki

Taka maszynka ale w wersji bardziej mobilnej. Użyjesz raz a potem wypożyczyć albo sprzedać.

----------


## Kac-Per

Perlit jest drogi. Taniej wychodzi kupić gotowy granulat styro. Ja mam dużo odpadu zbieram od jakiegoś czasu z olx.

----------


## chilli banana

> @chilli - ta podłoga jest w pokoju córki, która z racji swojego wieku (10) miała czelność zakwestionowania wyboru rodziców jednorodnego rodzaju paneli w całym domu  Reszta podłóg będzie miała panele trochę jaśniejsze i bez ozdobników.


po kolorze ścian domyśliłam się, że to pokój dziecka  :wink: 
prawie nastolatki, więc nie dziwię się, że ma swoje zdanie na wystrój wnętrz  :wink: 
czekam na fotki z dalszych prac  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> Perlit jest drogi. Taniej wychodzi kupić gotowy granulat styro. Ja mam dużo odpadu zbieram od jakiegoś czasu z olx.


Nie wiem po ile granulat styro, ale perlit mniej jak 150zł/m3 to i tak taniej od styro.

Pozniej planujecie przykryc ten granulat jakas folia ect ?

----------


## Daniellos_

Perlit jest chyba znacznie cięższy i dochodzi kwestia nośności sufitu podwieszanego. No i najważniejszy jest fakt, że odpad styro mam za free. 
Nie planuję przykrywać. Na wierzch położę jeszcze 15cm wełny. Jeśli będe tam spędzał wiecej czasu to przykryję najtańszą membraną.

----------


## Kac-Per

Ja też daje 5 wełny i membrana albo tylko deski.
Ile planujesz cm styro? Mi wejdzie 43cm.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ja też daje 5 wełny i membrana albo tylko deski.
> Ile planujesz cm styro? Mi wejdzie 43cm.


Nie wiem jak wyjdzie grubość warstwy styro. Ciężko ocenić. Może być ok 30cm. Miejsca wystarczy, bo nam gdzie mam najwyższy sufit to do planowanej wyskolości podłogi strychu będzie ok 50cm. Styro mam tyle:


Dzisiaj tapeta trafiła na ścianę w sypialni. Będzie na tej ścianie łózko i szafki nocne. Nad szafkami jak widać gniazdka 230V z portami USB do łądowania telefonów. Na przeciwległej toaletka małży  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Nad szafkami jak widać gniazdka 230V z portami USB do łądowania telefonów. Na przeciwległej toaletka małży


matko, wasze dzienniki są dla mnie skarbnicą wiedzy - nie wiedziałam, że są gniazdka z USB  :big lol:

----------


## kukuku2

Mam pytanie czy te gniazdka z USB mają jakiś wyłącznik, czy pracują non stop .

----------


## sebcioc55

Pracuja jak jest cos podłaczone, to tak jak gniazdka np w laptopie  :wink:  natomiast sama gotowość to pewnie <1W/h

----------


## Tomi78__

W Anglii sa z wyłącznikami prawie kazde gniazdka te USB tez i to jest super sprawa  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> W Anglii sa z wyłącznikami prawie kazde gniazdka te USB tez i to jest super sprawa


Ale oni jeżdżą po drugiej stronie  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Mielenie styropianu 3.0
Kolejne podejście. Patent przypomniany przez Grenda, który widziałem kiedyś na yt.



Komentarz: Najlepszy z dotychczasowych sposobów, jednakże nie bez wad. Nie radzi sobie z dużymi kawałkami -szczególnie chodzi o płaszczyzny. Muszę ręcznie łamać i po jednym dniu będę miał zakwasy w nadgarstkach. Z góry odpuszczam łamanie w rękach styro innego jak elewacyjny, miękki EPS. Nawet z podłogowym EPS 100/120 więcej wysiłu z ręcznym kruszeniem niż efektu. 
Zrobiłem około połowę i już widzę, że będzie tego może warstwa 10cm na całym powierzchni stropu. Styro mam gratis, ale ze 200 wydałem na paliwo i wynajem przyczepki.
Za niecałe 800zł kupiłbym 15cm najtańszej wełny w LM. Czyli wyszło na to, że to kolejny mój pomysł, gdzie w imię niewielkich oszczędności trzeba się sporo narobić - 2 dni od rana do wieczora, a robota nie jest lekka. Ciągłe schylanie i mozolne ręczne krouszenie. Nie licząc czasu na zwiezienie tego na budowę (jeden cały dzień) i wciągania tego na strych przez kilka długich godzin w parne lato. Pytanie czy warto pozostawię otwarte. Jak ktoś ma dużo czasu i zapału do roboty to dlaczego nie  :smile: 
Ja już za daleko zabrnąłem.... może ktoś na moich błędach usprawni metodę mielenia, albo inną część tego procesu.  :smile: 

Jak siedziałem wczoraj na strychu i łamałem styro drętwiejącymi nadgarstkami to pomyślałem sobie, że to kolejny mój patent dla zdesperowanych  :smile:  IKolejną myślą było to, aby napisać na forum, aby czytający mój dziennik nie zachwycali się tylko faktem, że dom można wybudować tak tanio. Bo na forum widać zazwyczaj tylko foto przed i po. Nie widać ilości pracy jaką trzeba włożyć w dany etap. Tu mój apel:
Drodzy czytelnicy, miejcie na uwadze, że część prac wykonanych na tej budowie jest kontrowersyjnych w kwestii stosunku włożonego wysiłku do zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy.  :bash: 


PS. No ale myślę tak podczas prawie każdego etapu, a później się zapomina  :big grin:

----------


## hektor80

ja znalazłem firmę co za 100zł zmieliła mi pozostałości styro. Transport kosztował mnie drugie 100zł i za 200zł mam pięknie zmielony styropian... również próbowałem to zrobić samemu ale z kiepskim rezultatem... wyszło tego ok 7m3....

----------


## walec7_7

Heh kosiarka, czego to ludzie nie wymyślą. Ale bardzo cenna uwaga do samodzielnego mielenia styro. Dobrze Ci idzie, u mnie niestety przestój  :sad:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Wrzucę kilka pytań/uwag do układania podłogi.
Zdaje się masz ogrzewanie podłogowe i czy na pewno są to podkłady na ogrzewanie. Bez folii aluminiowej ?
A wygrzałeś wcześniej podłoże ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja bym po ludziach na wsi poszukał jakiejś sieczkarni vel rozdrabniacza do słomy i zaproponował kilka groszy za wynajem. Lekkie to, nie trzeba silnika nawet, a robotę zrobi.

----------


## gorbag

20m3 gotowego regranulatu kosztowało mnie 900 zł z dostawą około 100km, ale to było parę lat temu.
Aplikacja w porównaniu do wełny to sama przyjemność. Uzupełniałem swoimi odpadkami styropianu, ale głównie rodzynkowo, czyli wrzucając większe kawałki w zasyp. A próbowałeś przed mieleniem traktować styropian siekierą zamiast rwać w rękach?  :smile: 

Z tanią wełną marketową spróbowałem i podziękowałem. Jak upychanie watą.

----------


## Daniellos_

@Przemek - u mnie za mało wiejska okolica. Dałem radę obgonić połowę kosiarką to dam radę i resztę. Mielę tylko elewacyjny, miękki. Resztę wrzucam w kawałkach.

@grobag - dzięki za tip z siekierką. Może się sprawdzić, ale musiałbym kupić, bo moja wyzionęła ducha  :roll eyes: 

@19Tomek - to są zwykłe podkłady. Zupełnie świadomie kupiony zwykłe 3mm xps. Jednak możliwe, że faktycznie pośpieszyłem się z układaniem paneli przed wygraniem podłogi. Ostatnio przyszło mi to na myśl i z resztą poczekam aż odpalę podłogówkę. Jeśli jest tam jakaś wilgoć to niech sobie łatwo odparuje.

Zajrzałem przed chwilą do działu z dziennikami "normalnych" ludzi (czyt. nie samorobów). Kurna to jednak jest inny świat... Trzydziestolatkowie z budżetem na dom 140m na poziomie prawie 600k. Inwestor wybiera tylko "godne zaufania, markowe" produkty dużych koncernów i słucha ekipy, która mówi że 5cm styro na fundament jest git. Szuka oszczędności chcąc zasypać fundamenty ziemią etc... Wszystko przyprawione rozważaniem o wielu napotkanych problemach ludzi pierwszego świata... ehh


Z nowinek mojej budowy: Napisałem do projektanta, który robił mi adaptację domu, że przyszedł czas rozpoczęcie przygody z garażem czyli całą papierologia od nowa. Projekt, adaptacja,geodeta, KB itd czyli $$$. Wspomniałem mu, że planuję robić na szkielecie drewnianym. Przypomnę jeszcze, że od granicy działki do domu zostawiłem 9m (3m odległości + 6m planowanego garażu). No i otrzymuję odpowiedź, że drewniany to trzeba zachować 6m od granicy działki  :jaw drop:  Sprawdzam od razu w google i faktycznie tak jest. Drewniany ze względu na P.POŻ musi być dalej od granicy. 
A ja sprzedałem pustaki, które zostały po rezygnacji z murowanych szczytów! Jak żyć panie premierze!?!  :smile: 
Wraca zapomniana koncepcja garażu "wolnostojącego". Kiedyś postawiłem domek letniskowy vel budynek gospodarczy na zgłoszenie i papierów faktycznie jest tyle co nic. No i odpadają wszystkie wspomniane przed chwilą $$$. Jednak chciałem, aby garaż był przy domu - szukam definicji słowa "wolnostojący". Nigdzie nie jest określona odległość, która musi separować taki wolnostojący budynek. Znalazłem jakieś interpretacje sądów, gdzie napisano tylko, że konstrukcyjnie nie może być połączony z innym budynkiem. No to zrobiłem szkic rzutów, wrysowałem odręcznie na mapce i wypełniłem wniosek zgłoszenia garażu o wymiarach 5,9x5,93m oddalony od domu o całe *10cm*. Pan w starostwie nie widział przeciwwskazań. Teraz czekam 30 dni, które ma urząd na wniesienie sprzeciwu. We wniosku musiałem określić sposób wykonania - napisałem, że drewniany. Zobaczymy...  :popcorn: 

Chciałbym zacząć temat już teraz, żeby kupić jeszcze w tartaku drewno wycinane zimą. Wstępne koszty budowy mojego bieda-garażu obliczyłem na ok 10tyś + brama. 
1200 - konstrukcja z kantówki 
1200 - deska elewacyjna
1200 - OSB 8mm od wewnątrz
1400 - styro 10cm grafit
400 - kotwy słupów
1200 - blacha na dach
1500 - kostka brukowa
1000 - podbudowa
900 - łącza cisielskie i inne

----------


## chilli banana

Daniel, a na zgłoszenie nie jest 21 dni?

co do budowy domu za 600k  :jaw drop:  czy tylko ja myślę o emeryturze i studiach dzieci?  :wink:

----------


## Marek.M

> Daniel, a na zgłoszenie nie jest 21 dni?
> 
> co do budowy domu za 600k  czy tylko ja myślę o emeryturze i studiach dzieci?


Wiesz jak ktoś jest zielony i chce mieć wybudowane, to tak wychodzi.

----------


## chilli banana

> Wiesz jak ktoś jest zielony i chce mieć wybudowane, to tak wychodzi.


wiesz, ja jestem zielona i chcę mieć wybudowane w końcu  :wink: 
mimo to, wiązanie się takim kredytem na całe życie do mnie nie przemawia..

----------


## Marek.M

> wiesz, ja jestem zielona i chcę mieć wybudowane w końcu 
> mimo to, wiązanie się takim kredytem na całe życie do mnie nie przemawia..


Jak już czytasz dzienniki samorobów, to już taka zielona nie jesteś. Przynajmniej wiesz, że można coś zrobić inaczej, często też taniej.

----------


## karster

A czy 600k to tak "dużo"? Znam ludzi (i tym sie nie chwalę, tylko przykład) którzy dali się ogolić na 850k za 180mkw netto albo takich, którzy PC z odwiertami gdzie same wiercenie to 28kzł i moim pytaniu o rentowność odpowiadają:



> to się nie opłaca ale robie to raczej na pokaz


 więc wiesz, nie można ludzi mierzyć swoją miarą. Na mnie ludzie czasami też patrzą jak na jakiegoś bogola bo wielka chata, a i jeszcze MA BYĆ dachówka ceramiczna czy PC a i reku ale nadal nie ma bo wszystko robie sam nawet po 12h dziennie  :sad:  taki ze mnie kuźwa bogol. A najfajniejsze ubieranie rano tych łachmanów całych w kurzu i wszelkich plamach smierdzących od potu choć co chwilę prane. Wstyd ludziom się pokazać rano na osiedlu jak wsiadam do auta na wczesniej rozłożone na siedzeniu prześcieradło by go sobą nir usyfić. Tak kuźwa właśnie wygląda bogol. Ale ta myśl co robię, co osiągam daje taki banan na ryju, ze w dupie mam co powie/pomysli sąsiad na osiedlu gdy mnie takiego zobaczy  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## chilli banana

> A czy 600k to tak "dużo"? Znam ludzi (i tym sie nie chwalę, tylko przykład) którzy dali się ogolić na 850k za 180mkw netto albo takich, którzy PC z odwiertami gdzie same wiercenie to 28kzł i moim pytaniu o rentowność odpowiadają:
>  więc wiesz, nie można ludzi mierzyć swoją miarą. Na mnie ludzie czasami też patrzą jak na jakiegoś bogola bo wielka chata, a i jeszcze MA BYĆ dachówka ceramiczna czy PC a i reku ale nadal nie ma bo wszystko robie sam nawet po 12h dziennie  taki ze mnie kuźwa bogol. A najfajniejsze ubieranie rano tych łachmanów całych w kurzu i wszelkich plamach smierdzących od potu choć co chwilę prane. Wstyd ludziom się pokazać rano na osiedlu jak wsiadam do auta na wczesniej rozłożone na siedzeniu prześcieradło by go sobą nir usyfić. Tak kuźwa właśnie wygląda bogol. Ale ta myśl co robię, co osiągam daje taki banan na ryju, ze w dupie mam co powie/pomysli sąsiad na osiedlu gdy mnie takiego zobaczy 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


tak, myślę, że 600k za 140m2 jak na polskie zarobki to dużo
dolicz koszt odsetek
i nie, nie mierzę innych swoją miarą, wyraziłam tylko zdziwienie, że przecież pieniądze można też inaczej spożytkować niż pakując w chałupę  :wink:

----------


## Marek.M

> Chciałbym zacząć temat już teraz, żeby kupić jeszcze w tartaku drewno wycinane zimą. Wstępne koszty budowy mojego bieda-garażu obliczyłem na ok 10tyś + brama. 
> 1200 - konstrukcja z kantówki 
> 1200 - deska elewacyjna
> 1200 - OSB 8mm od wewnątrz
> 1400 - styro 10cm grafit
> 400 - kotwy słupów
> 1200 - blacha na dach
> 1500 - kostka brukowa
> 1000 - podbudowa
> 900 - łącza cisielskie i inne


Daniel a nie myślałeś może o konstrukcji garażu z blaszaka. Potem go ocieplić. Nie byłaby to prostsza i zarazem tańsza opcja?

Karster inteligentny człowiek nie przejmuje się opinią innych, w niczym to nie pomaga.

----------


## karster

Co do oszczędności to tanio można kupić płyty PIR drugiego gatunku albo same rdzenie na kilogramy... np na allegro

----------


## rafhi

@Karster - a czego tu się wstydzić ? Człowiek czynu po prostu  :smile:  ja na osiedlu też pewnie dziwnie wyglądam jak wracam z tobołkami z budowy typu wiertarka, wkrętarka itp - a wszyscy odświętnie ubrani a ja jak robol nie pasujący do bogatego klimatu osiedla hehe

@Daniel przepraszam że odkupiłem te pustaki  :wink:  a tak serio to ostatnie domy na naszej ulicy ponoć jeszcze mają trochę gazobetonu - wiem bo dobierałem u nich 12 stki (tych już nie ma) może jeszcze komuś zostało ?

Co do garażu - poniżej:

Garaż do trzech stanowisk postojowych w zabudowie jednorodzinnej można postawić:

4 m od granicy z sąsiednią działką, gdy garaż jest zwrócony ku niej ścianą z oknem lub drzwiami;
3 m od granicy, gdy nie ma otworów w tej ścianie;
co najmniej 1,5 m od granicy lub w jej linii, gdy pozwalają na to przepisy lokalne albo działka jest węższa niż 16 m, albo planowany garaż ma być krótszy niż 5,5 m i niższy niż 3 m;
w granicy działki, gdy będzie przylegał całą powierzchnią ściany do istniejącego lub projektowanego budynku na sąsiedniej działce (musi być wydane ostateczne pozwolenie na jego budowę) i w pasie 3 m od granicy nie będzie dłuższy ani wyższy od tego budynku (ten sąsiedni budynek nie musi być garażem).

Ten ostatni ustęp z mojej perspektywy jest dość kłopotliwy, obawiam się żeby sąsiad z działki obok nie walnął mi 1,5 m od granicy 3 metrowej ściany - bo jeśli tak to zrobi w mojej sytuacji zasłoni mi całego fixa od jadalni a tego bym nie chciał  :wink:   Pytanie jak to interpretować ? w PZP nie ma nic na ten temat chyba a mimo tego jeden z sąsiadów na bank ma przybudowany garaż wolnostojący na odległości 1,5 m od granicy....  :sad:

----------


## hektor80

> @Karster - a czego tu się wstydzić ? Człowiek czynu po prostu  ja na osiedlu też pewnie dziwnie wyglądam jak wracam z tobołkami z budowy typu wiertarka, wkrętarka itp - a wszyscy odświętnie ubrani a ja jak robol nie pasujący do bogatego klimatu osiedla hehe
> 
> @Daniel przepraszam że odkupiłem te pustaki  a tak serio to ostatnie domy na naszej ulicy ponoć jeszcze mają trochę gazobetonu - wiem bo dobierałem u nich 12 stki (tych już nie ma) może jeszcze komuś zostało ?
> 
> Co do garażu - poniżej:
> 
> Garaż do trzech stanowisk postojowych w zabudowie jednorodzinnej można postawić:
> 
> 4 m od granicy z sąsiednią działką, gdy garaż jest zwrócony ku niej ścianą z oknem lub drzwiami;
> ...


Nic Ci Sasiad nie wybuduje . Dalej to trzymają odległości. Żeby mógł postawić coś 1.5m od granicy, Ty musiałbyś być oddalony o 4.5m a piszesz że masz 3m...
Wiem bo tak postawiłem budynek gosp....

----------


## Daniellos_

Bardzo lubię pracę z drewnem i raczej zostanę przy konstrukcji drewnianej. Tym barziej, że będzie taki jak chcę - prosta bryła z jednospadowym dachem i ściankami attykowymi. W przypadku blaszaka, może i taniej, ale z góry narzucony kształt i wymiary, a ja muszę mieć 5.9m

PS. Sprzedałem dzisiaj mieszkanie, ale zobowiązałem się do wyprowadzki przed świętami  :jaw drop:

----------


## chilli banana

gratulacje Daniel!

to już do domu za miesiąc będziesz się wprowadzał? czy o inne święta chodzi?  :wink:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

A jak chcesz posadowić garaż ?

----------


## MMark.

Garaż w konstrukcji drewnianej, dobra opcja. Ja postawiłem taki w ubiegłym sezonie. Co prawda zaszalałem - dach dwuspadowy, brama 5m i na płycie. Co mogę doradzić 10 cm styro wg mnie nie warto. Daj 5cm a dzięki temu w środku masz 10 cm więcej miejsca. Jak będziesz chał go docieplić to miedzy szkielet drewniany wrzucisz wełnę. Zapraszam do mnie, możesz sobie podejrzeć co i jak.

----------


## rafhi

> Bardzo lubię pracę z drewnem i raczej zostanę przy konstrukcji drewnianej. Tym barziej, że będzie taki jak chcę - prosta bryła z jednospadowym dachem i ściankami attykowymi. W przypadku blaszaka, może i taniej, ale z góry narzucony kształt i wymiary, a ja muszę mieć 5.9m
> 
> PS. Sprzedałem dzisiaj mieszkanie, ale zobowiązałem się do wyprowadzki przed świętami


No to gratulacje.Teraz to chyba trochę będzie "spiny" by jak najszybciej zakończyć w środku  :wink:  ale duzo ci nie zostało więc dasz radę  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> gratulacje Daniel!
> 
> to już do domu za miesiąc będziesz się wprowadzał? czy o inne święta chodzi?


Dzięki. Tak. To TE święta, czyli mam miesiąc i tydzień. To będzie na wariackich papierach, ale co zrobić. Nie jest łatwo sprzedać mieszkanie na 4 poętrze bez windy, to sprzedałem pierwszemu klientowi bez wybrzydzania.

@Tomek - najprawdopodobniej zrobię fundament punktowy czyli wykopię miejscowo grunt do warstwy przemarzania i zaleję betonem wraz z kotwami pod słupy i resztkami zbrojenia.

@MMark - ja ten styro planuję dać pomiędzy szkielet, to przstrzeni bym nie zyskał.

----------


## chilli banana

> Dzięki. Tak. To TE święta, czyli mam miesiąc i tydzień. To będzie na wariackich papierach, ale co zrobić. Nie jest łatwo sprzedać mieszkanie na 4 poętrze bez windy, to sprzedałem pierwszemu klientowi bez wybrzydzania.


rozumiem, to pewnie będzie cię teraz mniej na forum,ale powodzenia!

----------


## 19TOMEK65

A ja się zastanawiam , która opcja jest tańsza i łatwiejsza. 
Na słupach czy lekki fundament i na niego beleczki i płyta osb jako podłoga. Ściany jak przy domu kanadyjskim - podwalina i ruszt.
Myślę o fundamencie bo od razu będzie zamknięte dojście dla  gryzoni powierzchniowych pod garaż.

----------


## hektor80

> Myślę o fundamencie bo od razu będzie zamknięte dojście dla  gryzoni powierzchniowych pod garaż.


i w razie W postawisz na tym mur  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

To jest garaż, to OSB na podłogę odpada  :wink:  zakładam podbudowę z zagęszczonego piasku, a tego podobno gryzonie nie lubią..?

z racji określonego już terminu przeprowadzki muszę skończyć dywagacje jakie wybrać płytki czy sedes. Trzeba brać co mają w sklepie, ładować do koszyka i migiem do domu montować  :smile: 

Pierwotnie nad blatem kuchennym chciałem płytę laminowaną takim samym laminatem co blat, ale wtedy tylko na zamówienie i trzeba kupić pełne wstęgi. To generuje spore koszty. No to nad blat trafiły płytki. Wycinanie otworów na gniazdka otwornicą diamentową 65mm







Jeszcze fotka pokoju córy. Fototapeta z allegro i na drugiej ścianie szare pasy z brokatem  :smile:  Miałem dodawać brokatu do farby, ale uznałem, że lepiej będzie go widać gdy nałożę go wykorzystując jako nośnik klej do tapet. Dodam jeszcze, że papierowe tapety są trudne do kładzenia - rozciągają się i trudno wyciska się spod nich powietrze i nadmiar kleju. Te poprzednie były fizelinowe i te się kładło super.

----------


## walec7_7

Gratulacje sprzedaży mieszkania i jednocześnie dużo zdrowia i samozaparcia żeby zdążyć  :smile:  Nabiera to charakteru  :smile:

----------


## aiki

McGyver. Wkrętarka i reszta sprzętu z nowym zastosowaniem.
Skąd ja to znam.

----------


## chilli banana

Daniel ale jedziesz z tematem  :smile: 
fajnie ta ściana wygląda u córki - coś innego  :smile: 

wrzucaj fotki, na pewno będą inspiracją  :wink:

----------


## the_anonim

Gratuluje sprzedaży, coś czuję że spłacisz wcześniej kredyt i zostaniesz z pięknym domem i kontem in plus. :wink: 

Płytki w kuchni bardzo ładne lubię takie tylko one nie do wszystkiego pasują i sam się takich boję. Pokój córki odzwierciedla psychikę nastolatek w tym wieku :big lol: 

Kominek jest podłączenie wody z tego co pamiętam też panele są tynki też tak że mieszkać można śmiało a na obiady na razie będzie pizza i już. :wink:

----------


## rafhi

Sąsiad, jakiś wandal napisał ci na domku numer "23 "  :wink:    takie czasy ehh  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Sąsiad, jakiś wandal napisał ci na domku numer "23 "    takie czasy ehh


 Znudziło mi się tłumaczyć kurierom  :smile: 

@anonim - pompa wciąż nie podłączona. Czekam na fachowców. Podłoga tylko w jednym pokoju. Tylko jeden zlew -w WC w wersji nano. Na dworze breja i trzeba parkować zajmując pas drogi. Itd..  :smile:

----------


## grend

Fronty z płyty pilsniowej czy MDF ?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Fronty z płyty pilsniowej czy MDF ?


Fronty ikeowe mam z MDF.

Mały update. Walka ze styro zakończona. Nie było lekko i cieszę się, że mam to za sobą. Zacząłem już układać wełnę. Tam gdzie widać jakby grantulatu było więcej tzn, że biegnie jakaś rura lub jest wyższy poziom sufitu. Jak widać część ładnie zmielona z grubszymi kawałkami upchniętymi pod spód, a inna część to już "jak leci, byle skończyć"  :tongue: 





Powiesiłem też miskę WC. Przyznam, że to jeden z elementów wyposażenia domu przy wyborze którego spędziłem bardzo dożo czasu  :smile:  Nie chciałem chińskiej czy innego wynalazku by nie mieć problemu z dokupieniem deski czy zawiasów.. Na ceneo można np poczytać jak te wypaśne misy bezkołnierzowe rozchlapują wodę wkoło siebie albo przy dwójce mamy wiadomo co ochlapane lub przyrodzeniem dotyka się płytkiej misy  :smile:  
Trafiłem w LM na sztukę z ekspozycji Roca GAP za 588 już z deską, tylko nie było zestawu do montażu i musiałem złożyć reklamację ok 2 tygodnie czekać na dosłanie. Teraz muszę stwierdzić, że te "magiczne" ukryte systemy montażu od spodu misy to droga przez mękę. Na foto widzę też, że jakoś chyba krzywo wisi. Musze to sprawdzić w domu. Bateria jakaś tania z allegro za 70zł - tandeta - gorsza niż najtańsze marketówki. Umywalka to Rea Pepi.

----------


## Daniellos_

Aktualizowałem własnie koszty w pierwszym poście i z grubszych wydatków brakowało tam elewacji. Dlatego, że podsumowuję koszty po zakończeniu danego etapu, a na elewacji nadal nie mam tynku. nie wiem kiedy będę tynkował także wrzucam koszty teraz, a później zrobię aktualizację.

Elewacja bez tynku:
Styropian Shitpor aka swisspor 28,5m3 - 032 i 6,5m3 - 045	*5900*
Siatka podtynkowa 200m2	*400*
Zaprawa murarska w pianie - 5 puszek	*150*
Klej Atlas Grawis U 21x30kg	*420*
Grunt 12kg	*50*
Listwy okapnikowe i narożne	*255*
Daszek wejściowy	*120*
Klej w pianie do styro	*245*
Listwy przyokienne 21x2,5m	*220*
Blacha na parapety+usługa wygięcia	*118*
Grunt Atlas Cerplast 60l	*325*
Pigment czarny x10	*50*
Piana	*35*

RAZEM *8288*

----------


## chilli banana

no to gratki zakończenia walki ze styro  :wink:  

misa faktycznie trochę zjeżdża
a czy w LM dają jakiś upust na towar z ekspozycji?

koszty elewacji na super poziomie póki co
czekam na fotki jak już tynki będą  :wink:

----------


## Slawskip

jakie są wymiary toalety (pomieszczenia)?

----------


## dlt7

Testowałeś już tą misę na "1"?  :cool:  Mam taką i strasznie rozchlapuje się z niej  :sad: 
PS: kuchnię też zrobiłem IKEA z frontami VOXTORP - wygląda bdb  :smile:

----------


## grend

WC genialne - tak powinno wyglądać a niie jakaś "hala sportowa" ktora nie wiadomo do czego ma służyc

----------


## RRR.

> Testowałeś już tą misę na "1"?  Mam taką i strasznie rozchlapuje się z niej 
> PS: kuchnię też zrobiłem IKEA z frontami VOXTORP - wygląda bdb


Też zastanawiam się nad Roca Gap - podoba mi się zewnętrzny kształt misy. Masz taką bezkołnierzową ? Słyszałem o problemach z rozchlapywaniem myślę, że może więc warto wziąć wersję z kołnierzem ?

----------


## Daniellos_

@chilli - w LM wyprzedają ostatnie sztuki lub przy zmianie ekspozycji. Podobnie w OBI. Zazwyczaj po wakacjach i po nowym roku. Swoją misę z grubsza obejrzałem dzisiaj i wrażenie krzywego montażu może sprawiać sama deska. Była już zamontowana przez LM i bardzi etu dopatrywałbym przyczyny niż w swoim montażu misy  :cool:  hehe

@Slawskip - jeśli dobrze pamiętam i liczę po płytkach (60x30) to WC ma ok 120x90.

@dlt7 - 1 jest grana regularnie, bo jak na budowie chlodno to muszę często  :smile:  z pryskaniem tragedii nie ma. Może kwestia techniki  :smile:  celujesz centralnie czy na ściankę?  :stir the pot:  
Blaty też masz z ikea? Ja nie i zaraz wkleję fotki jak musiałem modzić. 

@grend - to jest moje królestwo i więcej mi nie potrzeba. Tego WC nie było w oryginlanym projekcie i zostało wydzielone z łazienki kosztem wanny. Został tylko prysznic.

@RRR - po czasie spędzonym na wyborze misy mogę się chyba nazwać specjlaistą  :smile:   Wody wiele razy jeszcze nie spuszczałem. Te kilka do tej pory udało się bez rozchalpywania. Ona ma kołnierz choć nie tak zawinięty do dołu. Takie idealnie bezkołnierzowe to np cersanit caspia. W tą celowałem, ale trafiła sie roca z wyprzedaży. Inna misa, która mi się bardzo spodobała, ale nie mogłem w swojej okolicy obejrzeć na żywo to Ideal Standard model Tesi. Są wersje bezkołnierzowe i jest coś co nazywają Aqua Blade to na fotkach wygląda to kozacko  :cool:

----------


## Daniellos_

A teraz zapowiedziany problem z szafkami i blatami z nie-ikei. Otóż w Ikea szafki mają głębokość ok 62cm. Blaty mają chyba 63cm. W ikea nie urzekł mnie żaden z blatów. Na początku o nie wiedziałem o różnicy i uświadomił mnie Pan w sklepie z blatami i nastraszył jaki teraz będę miał problem. Niedługo potem trafiłem do sklepu z akcesoriami meblowymi oferującym blaty i płytę meblową pokryte identycznym laminatem, bo chciałem mieć taki sam blat i płytę nad blatem. Tam znów dowiedziałem się, że nie ma problemu z szerszymi blatami, ale trzeba zamawiać. Zadowolony ze znalezionego rozwiązania pojechałem na budowę i jak zazwyczaj zajechałem do LM, bo  mam po drodze. Tam zobaczyłem wypatrzony przez siebie model blatu i skusił mnie fakt, że nie muszę zamawiać całej wstęgi 4,2m - płacę tylko za to co potrzebuję. Przy ilości spadów z kupowania całych wstęg to w LM koszty blatu standardowego 60cm wyszły połowę niższe. No kupuję i rzeźbię  :stir the pot: 

Problem dotyczy tylko wyspy, bo płytszy blat przy ścianie jak dodam płytki na grubym kleju to powinno wystarczyć. No to rozbieram 4 szafki i przycinam swoją mini krajzegą.


Na plecy wyspy kupiłem tanią płytę z białym laminatem, ale jej biel mocno odstawała od lakierowanych frontów kuchennych. Lakierowana płyta to koszt 300-400pln/m2, a moja biała płyta 27pln/m2. No to kupuję okleinę za 50pln z wysyłką i oklejam.





Silikonuję krawędź blatu stojącą podłodze, żeby nie puchła gdyby coś się rozlało.


No i tak wygląda "na gotowo". Blat ma fabryczne obrzeże ala aluminium, którego niestety nie mogłem dokupić do oklejenia strony od salonu. Zdecydowałem się przykleić aluminiowy kątownik 40x10x2. Jutro zrobię więcej fotek z bliska.

----------


## grend

zrobiles front zmywarki, bo tam jest jeden knyf ktory mnie troche zaskoczył - otwieranie i dlatego ze zmywarka jest wyzej to doł frontu uderza w bok szafki. Robiłes to juz - jak to IKEA rozwiazała

----------


## Daniellos_

Zacznę od kilku zaległych fotek wyspy.








> zrobiles front zmywarki, bo tam jest jeden knyf ktory mnie troche zaskoczył - otwieranie i dlatego ze zmywarka jest wyzej to doł frontu uderza w bok szafki. Robiłes to juz - jak to IKEA rozwiazała


Akurat zapytałeś  :smile:  Otóż montaż zmywarki w zabudowie to moja kolejna męka z meblami kuchennymi. Walczyłem z lodówką, a wczoraj cały dzień ze zmywarką. Zmywarka z nie-ikei jest problematyczna, ponieważ podcięcie przewidziane na cokół jest znacznie mniejsze niż przewiduje w swoich meblach ikea. Żeby jakkolwiek dało się taki sprzęt wpasować trzeba trochę pogłówkować, a potem nakombinować. Ciężko będzie to wytłumaczyć i jak ktoś nie musi tego przerabiać to niech nie czyta  :smile:  

Z powodu płytkości wnęki na cokół to pierwsze co musiałem zrobić to opuścić ją maksymalnie na regulacji nóżek. Trzeba to zrobić, aby dolna krawędź frontu na drzwiczkach była jak najbliżej osi po której drzwi zmywarki się otwierają. Potem mocujemy front na drzwiach robimy to jak najniżej się da. Trzeba przewidzieć otwarcie drzwi na max czyli otwieramy i w takiej poziomej pozycji drzwi przykładamy front i wsuwamy go najgłębiej jak się da. Po zamknięciu drzwi okazuje się, że i tak front jest ok 2cm wyżej jak reszta szafek w szeregu. Tu już nie było opcji - musiałem podnieść pozostałe szafki. Trzeba też przesunąć przednie nóżki szafek to których mocowany jest sam cokół. Na koniec musimy zamaskować szparę jaka powstaje w takiej sytuacji pomiędzy zmywarką a blatem. Ja użyłem pozostałego z innych modyfikacji kawałka frontu - wygląda jak fabrycznie dołączony w zestawie na takie okazje  :big grin: 





Jeszcze trochę mi się zeszło z wyrównywaniem frontów, bo u mnie są dwa rzędy szuflad czyli musiałem montować dwa fronty. Oba zapadały się do wewnątrz i 
po zamknięciu nie były idealnie w pionie. Podkładałem cienkie paski XPS-owego podkładu podłogowego. I tak się zeszło z 7h ... :mad:

----------


## e_gregor

Czekaj, czekaj... A czemu ta zmywarka jest tak nisko? Znaczy jej órna krawędź jest jakby 10cm? poniżej blatu. Nie szło wyregulowac nóżek zmywarki żeby była tuż pod blatem? Mam meble z ikei i zmywarkę Whirlpoola ale kupione wszystko 9 lat temu i nie było problemu z montażem. Tylko cokół pod szafkami mam lekko podcięty (coś około 1-2cm) żeby dołem drzwi zmywarki o niego nie haczyły

----------


## walec7_7

Wyspa wyszła bardzo ładnie  :smile:  To co się czyta ostatnio o tym montażu sprzętów do zabudowy to masakra jakaś. Mam jeszcze czas ale chyba rozważę sprzęty wolnostojące  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

Panowie, jak zwykle bardzo konstruktywna dyskusja  :yes:  nawet nie brałam pod uwagę tego, że mąż mi będzie sikał po ściankach czy nie po ściankach, patrzyłam tylko na wygląd misy, a tu kurczę taka zagwozdka  :big lol: 

Daniel gdyby nie te płytki, to nawet nie byłoby widać, że przy tej misie jest coś krzywo  :wink: 
kuchnia zapowiada się super
też chciałam Ikea, ale właśnie dlatego, że trzeba tyle przeróbek, a i tak nie mają takich frontów jak chę, to stwierdziłam ostatnio, że zrobimy sami, taką jak chcemy
czekam na finalny efekt  :smile:

----------


## grend

Trenuj, ucz się a nastepna kuchnie zrobisz w 3 dni bo bedziesz wiedział wszystko. Ja też przechodzilem takie meki i moze czasowo pracy moze było z 5 dni ale rozwleczone na 3miesiące ze wzgledow technologicznych  :big grin: 

Moze trzeba założyć nowy watek kuchnia samorobnie to efekt jest niezaprzeczalny

----------


## Daniellos_

> Czekaj, czekaj... A czemu ta zmywarka jest tak nisko? Znaczy jej órna krawędź jest jakby 10cm? poniżej blatu. Nie szło wyregulowac nóżek zmywarki żeby była tuż pod blatem? Mam meble z ikei i zmywarkę Whirlpoola ale kupione wszystko 9 lat temu i nie było problemu z montażem. Tylko cokół pod szafkami mam lekko podcięty (coś około 1-2cm) żeby dołem drzwi zmywarki o niego nie haczyły


To jest właśnie ten problem, że gdybym dał zmywarkę na nóżkach do góry to więcej frontu wystawałoby na dole i nie dałoby się jej w pełni otworzyć. Wnęka na cokół jest za płytka, żeby zmieścić tak bardzo wystający dołem front.
Z opcji mamy do wyboru:
1. kupić zmywarkę w ikea - droga, nieefektywna i bez ficzerów.
2. kupić zmywarkę taką jak chcemy i pomęczyć się z jej adaptacją 
3. szukać zmywarki pasującej budową do mebli ikea.

@walec - dzięki. pod względem estetycznym zabudowane meble są nie do przebicia. Ja robiłem otwartą kuchnię i chciałem, żeby aneks wyglądał jak najmniej kuchennie.

@chilli - pogmyrałem przy misie i już jest ok. trzeba było ją docisnąć z jednej strony. sami będziecie robić szafki czy masz na myśli firmę? no wtedy to łożysz kapuchę, ale się niczym nie martwisz. tylko przychodzisz na obiór i wytykasz palcem co do poprawy.

----------


## ag2a

Mega dziennik. 2 dni i cały wjechał. Jak przeczytałem to przekonałem mnie do płyty szkoda że już troszkę za późno. Też miałem budować sam ale niestety czas zaczyna gonić i zaraz ekipa startuje z SSO ( częściowo moja robota) a potem to już w 90 procentach sam.

----------


## chilli banana

> @chilli - pogmyrałem przy misie i już jest ok. trzeba było ją docisnąć z jednej strony. sami będziecie robić szafki czy masz na myśli firmę? no wtedy to łożysz kapuchę, ale się niczym nie martwisz. tylko przychodzisz na obiór i wytykasz palcem co do poprawy.


no to twoje królestwo gotowe na tip top  :smile: 

firmy nie biorę pod uwagę, bo raz, że dużo kasy, a dwa - lubię takie DIY, a małż ma do tego i głowę, i ręce  :big lol: 
no i wiem, że jak on to zrobi, to będzie zrobione porządnie - tylko, żeby go budowa nie wykończyła  :wink: 
ale nie będziemy sami ciąć płyt i lakierować frontów  :wink:  to wszystko zamówimy i tylko złożymy sami 
może nawet wezmę ikea (zależy jak to wyjdzie cenowo), a tyko frony i blaty zamówimy, takie, jakie chcemy - póki jest śnieg i budowa stoi, chcemy ogarnąć 2 firmy, z których już wcześniej braliśmy płyty i fronty, żeby zobaczyć jak to teraz cenowo wychodzi
ciąglę się łamię nad lodówką w zabudowie - teraz mam, wygląda to estetycznie, wiadomo, ale jest maaała

----------


## zolw82

Jest jeszcze proste rozwiązanie żeby zamontować każdą zmywarkę do mebli ikea, mianowicie dokupuje się zestaw do montazu między front a drzwi zmywarki, koszt jak dobrze pamietam 160zl i montaz jest wtedy bezproblemowy a samą zmywarkę podkręca się na nóżkach do samego blatu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Tu już zabudowa ze zmywarką i przyłożonym na szybko blatem. 


Mała wtopa wyszła z odpływem w łazience. Teraz już nie pamietam czemu nie zrobiłem rozgałęzienia w ścianie. Na dodatek rura wyszła centralnie na łączeniu szafek.


Nie chcąc wycinać połowy szafki musiałem przerobić/zminimalizować trójnik. Przerobiłem zwykły trójnik na kształt Y. Obciąłem, najpierw kleiłem boki lutownicą, a potem zasilikonowałem.



Zmontowałem już większość osprzętu w większej (żeby nie napisać "dużej") łazience. Brakuje Misy. Kupiłem małą, zgrabną i niedrogą w LM, ale po obejrzeniu jednak ją oddam. Ma tak małe otwory, którymi ma wypływać spłukująca woda, że to byłoby raczej polewanie, a nie spłukiwanie.

----------


## Kamil_

Z tym "rozgałęźnikiem" lepiej było dać do pospawania  :smile: 


Ja też byłem dzisiaj w IKEA, aby coś rozrysować, aby wiedzieć gdzie mam wypuścić kanalizacje, aby nie mieć podobnych problemów co wyżej kolega  :smile: 


Co do zmywarki, szwagier też się męczył, zrobił, ale cały czas mu jakoś opada ten front niżej.
Mówił, ze teraz brałby zmywarkę z IKEA, bo szkoda nerwów, serio, aż takie drogie są i bez wodotrysków?

----------


## e_gregor

Silikon puści. On w ogóle słabo trzyma się tworzyw.

----------


## kocbeat

> Silikon puści. On w ogóle słabo trzyma się tworzyw.


i zgnije. Lepszy może akryl albo uszczelniacz dekarski

----------


## the_anonim

Hej,
kup oryginalny "czwórnik" i zaślep ten środkowy bo pewnie ta samoróbka z czasem się rozszczelni jak piszą chłopaki a wtedy będzie smrodek i gimnastyka po raz kolejny.
https://wiplast.com/czworniki/-czwor...Plast-500.html

Strasznie fajnie wyglądają te misy z wylewkami "zazdraszczam :cool: " . Jak masz to wrzuć fotki z montażu tych wylewek bo u siebie też tak chciałem ale wydaje mi się że taki sposób jest problematyczny i na etapie tynków trzeba już pewnie coś podziałać. Jak coś się popsuje to trzeba rypać płytki?

----------


## chilli banana

Daniel co tam masz za odpływ w tym prysznicu? sam robiłeś?
i co to za krany przy umywalkach? ciekawie wyglądają  :smile: 

łazienka fajna, prosta, bez zbędnych bajerów  :smile:  

zmywarka też wkomponowana elegancko, w ogóle nie widać, gdzie jest  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

@Kamil - ogólnie sprzęt agd w ikea jest drogi. Plusem jest gwarancja 5 lat. Ja kupiłem tylko lodówkę. Zależało mi na no-frost, a te do zabudowy z tą funkcją są drogie tak czy inaczej. Niedużo dopłaciłem do ikeowej, ale już mam dłuższą gwarancję. Zmywarkę chciałem z szufladą na sztućce. Opinie na temat skuteczności mycia ich na szufladzie są podzielone. Może lepiej sobie radzą ta, które mają trzecie śmigło nad szufladą. Ja dopiero w domu zobaczyłem, że moja ma tylko natrysk nad szufladą - zobaczymy. Bazując na dotychczasowych doświadczeniach ze zmywarką to nie licząc faktu, że nie chce się człowiekowi jej załadować/rozładować to męcząca jest obsługa koszyka na sztućce. 

no to mnie nastraszyliście z tym silikonem :/ Teraz znów muszę to rozbierać? Czwórnik odpada, bo nie mam miejsca na zaślepioną środkową rurkę. Może jednak wyciągnę to co mam i "pospawam" to lutownicą  :smile:  Tzn tylko te boki gdzie szpary były - dospawam tam półksiężyce. Tam gdzie do tej pory "spawałem" trzyma się fest i na pewno jest szczelnie.

@anonim - fotek niestety nie mam - dlatego też z duszą na ramieniu wierciłem dziury pod mocowania tych szafek. Nie pamiętałem już zbyt dobrze gdzie konkretnie puszczałem rurki do baterii. Takie baterie faktycznie montujesz na amen i w razie czego pozostaje prucie ściany. W razie co chyba bym kuł od strony sypialni  :big grin:  Podczas montażu jest ciężko, bo wykujesz dziury pod te baterie i nie ma jak ich tam stabilnie obsadzić, żeby były idealnie w osiach. Oby się na koniec nie okazało się, że wylewka sterczy w inną stronę niż byś chciał.
To też jest jeden z powodów, dla których decyduję się na zakup zmiękczacza wody. Brak kamienia na pewno wpłynie pozytywnie na wydłużenie czasu eksploatacji wszystkich baterii. 

@chilli - odpływ to coś w tym stylu

----------


## chilli banana

dzięki!

a co to za zmiękczacz wody? to faktycznie działa? 
mamy okropnie twardą wodę, termostat nam padł po kilku m-cach używania, może warto się zastanowić nad zmiękczaczem

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Zmiękczacz w tych czasach to taki "must-have"  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> Zmiękczacz w tych czasach to taki "must-have"


dzięki, poczytam i poszukam w takim razie  :wink:

----------


## rafhi

> Zmiękczacz w tych czasach to taki "must-have"


Z tym "must-have" to trochę przesada...  Po pierwsze montuje się go tam gdzie rzeczywiście jest wysoka twardość wody. Jak dowiedzieć się o twardości wody -
 zrobić badania we własnym zakresie lub po prostu pójść do Zakładu komunalnego bądz wodociągu i zajrzeć w wyniki badań - takie badania są robione często co miesiąc. 

Zmiękczacz wody jak się wczytacie robi kapitalną robotę dla pralki,zmywarki itp.  ale to co jest dobre dla maszyny nie koniecznie jest dobre dla człowieka. Z forum pozwolę sobie zacytować:

"Zmiękczacz to wymiennik jonowy - zatrzymuje wapń i magnez, a w ich miejsce podstawia sód (albo/i potas). W uproszczeniu: w zwykłej wodzie jest przede wszystkim węglan wapnia. Po wymianie otrzymujecie węglan sodu, czyli popularną sodę - składnik proszków do prania. Nic dziwnego, że się dobrze pierze!"

Nie zastanawiacie się dlaczego duże wodociągi miejskie tak ostatnio zachęcają do picia tzw. kranówki ? Odpowiedz jest prosta - normy na Stacjach uzdatniania są już tak podkręcone że ta woda jest naprawdę dobra ! 

Dla mnie zmiękczacz po przeczytaniu parunastu artykułów niezależnych to głównie marketing i mylne założenie że w każdym domu powinien byc.  Jeżeli są złe badania wtedy "must-have" ale po co ten wydatek jak badania są dobre ? To tak jakbyście wlewali kupioną wodę mineralną do popularnych filtrów wody....

ps. o skutkach zdrowotnych poczytajcie w necie  :smile:

----------


## kocbeat

Woda w wodociągach dobra? To dlaczego kranówka w wiaderku stoi miesiąc zanim cokolwiek się z nią zadzieje a ze studni po tygodniu robi się zielona. 
W wodzie z wodociągu jest chrom, brom o chlorze nie wspominając.
Stacje uzdatniania to temat rzeka bo kwestia tego co chcecie się pozbyć z wody.

----------


## rafhi

Tak woda w wodociągach dobra  :smile:  

Chlorowanie odbywa się na stacji w obiegu zamkniętym. Nieraz jest też planowane chlorowanie rurociągów ale takze przy zamkniętych zasuwach celem przeczyszczenia i nie ma możliwości byś się tym podtruł.

Chrom usuwa się poprzez proces odwróconej osmozy na Stacji. A tak na marginesie jeżeli jest przekroczona dawka chromu i bromu zostaje zamknęty taki wodociąg. 

Wytrąca się azotany i azotyny szkodliwe dla naszego zdrowia. 

A ja nie wiem kolego co ty masz w studni za wodę, pewnie jest dużo organicznych związków przez co dochodzi szybciej do zagniwania. Trzeba być dopiero hardcorem by pić wodę z takiej studni... bez badań !

Dla zgłębienia tematu zapraszam kolego tutaj: http://pijewodezkranu.org/

----------


## kocbeat

Wode mam ze studni głębinowej, przebadanej ale zobacz jakie są dopuszczalne normy metali ciężkich w wodociągach a jakie są szkodliwe dla organizmu.
https://wolnemedia.net/23-amerykanow...rczym-chromem/

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Podtrzymuję, że zmiękczacz to must have  :smile: 
W kuchni będziemy mieli zamontowany dodatkowy kranik, z którego poleci woda tylko przefiltrowana (oczyszczona), ale nie zmiękczona.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zmiękczacz będę stosował z powodu osadzania się kamienia na armaturze i  ceramice. Ci, którzy sami myją swoje łazienki wiedzą o czym mówię. I dodam, że wg wodociągów miejskich ma twardość 7,7 co nie jest dużą wartością, ale kamień powstaje. Mam nadzieję, że nie będę musiał już używać domestosa itp do usuwania osadów kamienia.  Zmniejszenie zużycia środków piorących i myjących to dodatkowy plus.
Od wielu lat używam także fitra RO (odwróconej osmozy) do uzyskania wody spożywczej.  Najpierw 3 stopnie filtracji mechanicznej, potem membrana RO i na końcu mineralizator dodający niezbędnych minerałów. Membrana taka zatrzymuje zanieczyszczenia organiczne i nieorganiczne, w tym metale ciężkie, bakterie czy wirusy. Najbardziej spektakularne efekty oczyszczania widać przy wymianie wkładów filtra mechanicznego. Ten pierwszy stopień przepuszczający drobiny wielkości 5um jest tak zasyfiały, że szok. A dodam, że ten wkład kosztuje 3zł.
Podniosą się głosy, że miękka woda jest niezdrowa itd, ale ja używam mineralizatora i patrzę na to przez bilans całej przyjmowanej przez organizm wody. W ciągu dnia przyjmujemy wodę z wielu źródeł.

----------


## grend

.. a ty robiłes cokolik pod szafkami aby zasłonić nózki ? Bo na zdjeciu nie widac, a to jest kolejny problem przy zmywarce. Generalnie szafki powinno sie zaczynac od zmywarki bo tutaj jest problem, a nawet 2 problemy

----------


## zolw82

Do niedawna mozna było kupic mechanizm w ikea za 150-200zl i montaz kazdej zmywarki był możliwy, obecnie ikea nie prowadzi juz sprzedazy tego pośredniego zawiasu, a szkoda bo mam od ponad roku i sprawuje sie dobrze, wyglądał tak



http://www.ikea.com/pl/pl/assembly_i...3468-3_pub.pdf

----------


## grend

Tutaj nie chodzi o mechanizm tylko o wielkość frontu do zmywarki i przez to ustalenie wysokości nóżek całej kuchni. jaki jest problem
1. front nie może "przeszkadzać" przy otwarciu zmywarki o 90% (dół frontu nie moze haczyc o obudowe zmywarki
2 nie może haczyć o cokolik zakrywajacy nózki

Ja poleglem na tym drugim, zeby to poprawic to bym musiał przebudowac całą kuchnię.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Tutaj nie chodzi o mechanizm tylko o wielkość frontu do zmywarki i przez to ustalenie wysokości nóżek całej kuchni. jaki jest problem
> 1. front nie może "przeszkadzać" przy otwarciu zmywarki o 90% (dół frontu nie moze haczyc o obudowe zmywarki
> 2 nie może haczyć o cokolik zakrywajacy nózki
> 
> Ja poleglem na tym drugim, zeby to poprawic to bym musiał przebudowac całą kuchnię.



Cokół jeszcze nie zamontowany, ale już przymierzałem. Jak qspomnialem, żeby rozwiązać problemy musiałem opuścić zmywarkę max w dół i resztę szafek podnieść o 2cm. Teraz będzie 2cm szpara nad cokołem. Trzeba się położyć żeby było to widać, rozwiązuje kwestię montowania kratki wentylacyjnej  :smile:

----------


## zolw82

Nagram wam chyba film jak zachowuje się front względem drzwi zmywarki !!!

Przez ten mechanizm front nie jest na stałe związany z drzwiami od zmywarki, gdy się opuszcza drzwiczki zmywarki to front wykonuje ruch względem ich i wysuwa się ku górze.
Mają poprostu różne osie obrotu i dzięki temu rozwiązane są oba problemy jednoczesnie





Żeby nie było to wiem dokładnie z jakimi problemami się zmagacie ponieważ sam na poczatku przykręciłam front na stałe do zmywarki i kombinowałem jak to zrobic by działało poprawnie, potem kupiłem ten dedykowany zestaw i po montażu, który trwał 15min wszystko chodzi idealnie juz od ponad roku.

----------


## chilli banana

> kupiłem ten dedykowany zestaw i po montażu, który trwał 15min wszystko chodzi idealnie juz od ponad roku.


o kurde, tego się nie spodziewałam, że ten front będzie wyjeżdżać  :jaw drop: 
czyżby dlatego te zawiasy się nazywały ślizgowe?

----------


## Daniellos_

Wiemy już że taki patent istnieje. Nawet gdybym mógł go teraz kupić to jednak zrobiłbym tak jak mam teraz zrobione i zostawił te 150-200 w kieszeni  :cool: 

Dzisiaj przyjachali fachowce od podłączenia mojej PPC. Nie obyło się bez nerwów. Historia jest długa i pokrętna. Tylko dla zdeterminowanych....  :smile:  Leniwych zapraszam do ostatniego zdania.
Najpierw wyświetlał się błąd komunikacji z jednostką zewnętrzną. Powodem były problemy z jej zasilaniem. Podnoszenie jej zabezpieczenia w rozdzielnicy powodowało zrzucanie RCD - innego obwodu  :eek:  Tu przyczyną było błędne podłączenie toru N do innego obwodu. Potem gdy podpięta do jednostki zewn. była tylko faza to zwykłym próbnikiem zauważyłem, że faza pojawia się na przewodzie N. Wychodzi na to, że jest zwarcie. Zdejmujemy obudowę i odpinamy wszystko po kolei, aby dojść gdzie jest to zwarcie. Cały czas sprawdzamy takim próbniekiem z dwoma szpilkami, który piszczy gdy jest zwarcie. Namierzyliśmy przyczynę w jednej z dwóch płytek elektronicznych zarządzającej zasilaniem. Wyciągam i jade do serwisu. Już na wstępie gościu spuszcze mnie na drzewo mówiąc, że bez schematu to nic nie zrobią i żebym jechał do serwisu Midea. Obaj wiemy, że tam to tylko wymiana całej płytki. Po chwili dyskusji, że chciałbym żeby tylko sprawdzili, który z elementów powoduje zwarcie, gościu bierze płytkę i idzie na konsultacje do technika. Po chwili wraca mówiąc, że tu nie ma zwarcie. Zdębiałem, ale biorę płytkę i wracam sprawdzić wszystko jeszcze raz. Biorę w ręce miernik i wychodzi na to, że zwarcia faktycznie nie ma, ale jest bardzo mały opór. Pomiędzy L, a N jest tylko 150Ohm. Składam wszystko i odpalam. Kolejny błąd - czujnik przepływu. Telefon do szefa fachowców, którzy podłączali, ale za wiele nie pomógł. Podejrzane wydało mi się to, że pompa wydaje dzwięk jakby działała, ale brak jakichkolwiek wibracji. Może padnięta.. poluzowuję śrubunki, przekręcam, aby mieć dostęp do śruby odpowietrzającej. W środku jest oś z nacięciem - można płaskim śrubokrętem zakręcić wirnikiem. Po pokonaniu niedużego oporu zaczyna się kręcić. Swobodniej z każdym obrotem. Musiał się zastać przez ten rok bezużyteczności. Po uruchomieniu PC słychać, że pompa już pracuje, ale błąd ten sam. Zacząłem szukać tego czujnika. Znalazłem - wygląda jak wiosełko odchylające się podczas przepływu i zamykający obwód el. Sprawdzam manualnie - jest ok. Rozbierałem to kilka razy. Wymontowałem pompę i sprawdzałem w wiadrze czy pompuje. Kilka róznych kombinacji i za każdym razem opróżnianie i napełnianie układu. Duużo czasu się zeszło. Na koniec tak sobie od niechcenia złapałem za zawór kierujący grzaną wodę na CO i CWU. Boom poszła woda. Okazało się, że zawory na rozdzielacz były otwartę, ale zakręcone były wszystkie pętle. Pompa mieliła w miescu, bo nie mogła przepompować wody przez układ. Woda nie płynie - czujnik nie pokazuje przepływu - pompa zgłasza błąd.
Odkręciłem i sporo czasu minęło zanim układ się z grubsza odpowietrzył.  Te manewry z pompą i czujnikiem robiłem na pompie podłączonej na krótko pod 230V.
Po odpowietrzeniu uruchomiłem PC i kolejne godziny zeszło mi na zrobieniu doktoratu z jej obsługi. Jakoś w końcu uruchomiłem na razie samo CO sterując na podstawie temperatury zasilającej układ, a docelowo chciałbym zewnętrznym czujnikiem temperatury.

Po 2h pracy temperatura na wyjściu 14,5*C. Na wejściu niezmiennie 10*C. Ta gruba rurka miedziana 15mm do jednistki zewn. jest bardzo ciepła, a ta cieńsza 10mm jest zmina. Wygląda, że wszystko działa. Zobaczymy co zastanę jutro. 

Uff

----------


## Daniellos_

Trzy fotki jak jeszcze jednostka wewnętrzna rozbebeszona.

----------


## sebcioc55

Daniel powiedz co to za pompa? Bo nie przypominam sobie, to jakaś używka?

----------


## Daniellos_

Tak. To Midea kupiona na allegro od Jankowskiego.

Miałem trochę niespokojny sen, bo nie wiedziałem co zastane rano ale... Jest dobrze  :smile:  Temperatura na wejściu 15*, a na wyjściu 20*C  :wiggle:  Defrost działa poprawnie. Wieczorem wrzucę fotkę jednostki zewnętrznej.

Motyla noga, ale jestem nakręcony. Mam dużo pytań, no ale po kolei. Muszę pogadać z kimś kto ma pojęcie o PPC, Bo moje szpenie to specjalizację w klimatyzatorach mają. Zrobili tylko połączenie jednostek rurkami miedzianymi i nabili instalację czynnikiem.

----------


## walec7_7

Przygody się zdarzają na każdym etapie, nerwy mogą wykończyć. Ważne że wszystko działa  :smile:

----------


## hektor80

> Daniel powiedz co to za pompa? Bo nie przypominam sobie, to jakaś używka?


a Ty seba kiedy w końcu pochwalisz się swoim cudem???

----------


## sebcioc55

> a Ty seba kiedy w końcu pochwalisz się swoim cudem???


mam nadzieje że niedługo  :cool:

----------


## Daniellos_

Tak wygląda jednostka zewnętrznazkamuflowana przed widokiem osób postronnych. Na tą chwilę nawet ogrodzenia nie mam.


Tu widok wymiennika na krótko przed defrostem.


Tu mój patent. Rury wprowadzone są do domu kanałami przeznaczonymi pierwotnie dla rur dolnego źródła gruntowej PC, ale później zaadoptowanymi na czerpnię dla WM. Pomimo tego nadal planowałem wykorzystywać je jako czerpnię, ale zacząłem zastanawiać, po podczas pracy WM w tych rurach temp będzie zbliżona tej na zewnątrz, a nie temp gruntu. Zastanawia mnie czy to może wpłynąć na obniżenie wydajności działania PC.

Teraz już nie mam czasu, żeby przerabiać i zostanę przy tej opcji. Jeśli zmienię zdanie i zrobię czerpnie w ścianie to już na następną zimę.

PS Sebastiana PC jest chroniona programem świadków koronnych  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Zniszczyłem dzisiaj kolejne wiertła podczas wiercenia w gresie. Wcześniej poległy dwa moje bosch-e multiconstuction. Stąd moja podpowiedź dla innych samorobów. Kupcie sobie 3 otwornice diamentowe tego typu

68mm na puszki instalacji el.
35mm na podejścia baterii. również do otworów w zlewozmywaku granitopodobnym
6mm po kołki wszelkiej maści. jak kołek większej średnicy to bez problemu rozwiercisz wiertłem.

----------


## aiki

Mam takie. Drogie to to jest ale warto. Wkrętarka i dalej.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Mam takie. Drogie to to jest ale warto. Wkrętarka i dalej.


Ja uważałem, że nie są niezbędne, ale w trakcie całej budowy inne się poddawały i dokupywałem. Teraz jeszcze kupiłem ten najmniejszy czyli trzy razy zapłaciłem za przesyłkę i zmarnowałem sporo czasu i innych narzędzi.
W silikat idzie jak w masło. W gresie też bardzo ładnie. Do puszek można kupić te tańsze, płytsze i częściej wybijać nacięty fragment. Trzeba uważać, żeby nie wiercić tak głęboko aby nacinany materiał sięgnąl dna tej otwornicy, bo wtedy może się zblokować i zwichrować.

----------


## Daniellos_

Na początek fotka dla chilli - zamontowane białe AGD. Sprzęt Beko. Piekarnik zwykły bez wodotrysków za 700 z hakiem. Kuchenka najtańsza biała pasująca do zestawu niecały 1000. Piekarnik szklany, a kuchenka ma szklane drzwi, a ramka jest z pleksi. Kuchenka jest o jeden ton ciemniejsza od piekarnika. W kuchence nie chowa się pokrętło  :big tongue: 


Test płyty Amica - woda zagotowana, herbata zaparzona  :smile:  Kosztowała 1050pln. Jak widać też nie jest to idealna biel tylko taka "brudna". Mi nie przeszkadza, bo mam szary blat i nawet chciałem szarą płytę, ale musiałbym dopłacić do np Whirlpoola. Nie chciałem dopłacać i nie chciałem Whirlpoola - nie wspominam dobrze sprzętu tej marki.


Poddasze ocieplone w 98%. 


Płyty położone. Powierzchnia  4x14m wysokość 190cm do jętek. Kilka belek dolnego pasa wiązarów musiałem podstrugać, a pod kilka podłożyć podkład, aby podłoga był względnie równa. Niestety wiązary DIY nie będą idealne.
Foto w trakcie:

Skończone:


Można było posprzątać garderobę, która robiła tymczasowo za graciarnio-narzędziówkę oraz jeden z pokoi służących za magazyn. Drzwi czekają na montaż - po dobudowaniu garażu.


Wszystko wyniesione na strych i pomieszczenia gospodarczego. Dużo czasu zeszło się z porządkowaniem. Czynności niezbędnej myśląc o planowanym na wtorek układaniu podłogi

----------


## Daniellos_

UWAGA. Tego na forum jeszcze nie było  :smile: 
Doceniając Wasz wkład dla każdej osoby, która się wypowiadała w moim wątku mogę zaproponować prezent w postaci zasilacza DC 12V mocy kilkuset watów klasy przemysłowej. Sprzęt z demobilu. Super na zrobienie zasilacza warsztatowego, zasilania LEDów czy innych projektów. Może nawet dwie sztuki jak ktoś potrzebuje. Trzeba tylko wysłać do mnie kuriera lub odebrać osobiście. Szczegóły na priv.  :cool:

----------


## Beskidziak

Jak te drzwi mają czekać dłużej, połóż je na czymś równym.

Gratuluje, dobra robota....

----------


## chilli banana

super Daniel dzięki za fotki  :smile: 
biały sprzęt też ciągle biorę pod uwagę, no ale ostateczny wybór zależy od koloru cegły i lodówki  :smile: 
a czemu piszesz o tym pokrętle? powinno się chować?

macie płytę na wyspie? jaką głęboką masz wyspę? okap pod kolor AGD?
co do gratisów, to miło z twojej strony, że o nas myślisz  :smile: 
poddasze super wygląda  :smile:  i jak czysto się zrobiło  :jaw drop:

----------


## Buti

Daniellos

Za którą scianą pomieszczenia jest agregat pompy ciepła? Jak daleko do jednostki wewnętrznej?
Wiem, ta odpowiedź zdemaskuje gdzie stoi i cała konspiracja nie wypali. Proszę jednak o info  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

powiem krótko :smile:  ZAJE**** poddasze :smile:  w sumie takie ze po co reszta domu :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie Ci to idzie, poddasze pojemne, sam bym chciał być już na tym etapie  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Muszę dorobić jeszcze skrzynki na filtry. Pierwotnie roważałem też ze styroduru, ale ze względu na konieczność zaglądania i wymiany filtra wolałbym coś łatwiejszego w obsłudze. Super byłby jakiś zamykany pojemnik, do którego możnaby dorobic króciec wlotowy i wylotowy - np spożywczy, albo skrzynka narzędziowa. Muszę ruszyć na łowy do hipermarketu


Witaj Daniellos, wymyśliłeś te skrzynki, czy kupiłeś jakieś gotowce ?

----------


## maximus78

Daniel pozwolę sobie zrobić wpis do twojego dzienniczka . Bardzo się cieszymy ze budowa się kończy i macie swój super domek - naprawdę gratulacje ! Kosztowało Cię to sporo samozaparcia oraz trudu ale efekt końcowy jest najważniejszy i bardzo cieszy. Szkoda że dzieli nas taka odległość bo pomógł bym Ci przynajmniej w przeprowadzce i przy okazji bym się czego pewnie nauczył. Jak by nie brał czujemy się zaproszeni zygi i wpadamy na grilla  :big grin:   Jeszcze raz gratulacje ! M+M

----------


## Kamil_

Dziękuje za zasilacze  :smile: 
Naprawdę konkretne!

Powodzenia w pracy!

----------


## Daniellos_

> Daniellos
> 
> Za którą scianą pomieszczenia jest agregat pompy ciepła? Jak daleko do jednostki wewnętrznej?
> Wiem, ta odpowiedź zdemaskuje gdzie stoi i cała konspiracja nie wypali. Proszę jednak o info


Tak są zlokalizowane jednostki PC. W prostej linii to ok. 8m. Konspiracji nie ma  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Witaj Daniellos, wymyśliłeś te skrzynki, czy kupiłeś jakieś gotowce ?


Z braku lepszej koncepcji zrobiłem z XPSa. Akurat trafiłeś, że jestem na etapie ich kończenia. Idzie to w takim kierunku:

Na tym będzie uszczelka i górna ściana z pleksi, żebym widział kiedy trzeba wymienić filtry.

Ja mam u siebie te same wentyle co Ty. Na razie połączyłem na chwilę dla testów, bo bez filtra nie chcę dmuchać na wymiennik i przyznam, że o ile na wlocie do domu to czuje, że wieje, to przy anemostatach już nie. Nawiew z anemostatu powinien być wyczuwalny? DV6224 rozkręcony na maksa. Na razie tylko nawiewny. Może będzie lepiej gdy wspomoże go wywiewny, ale już się nastawiam, że na dolocie potrzebne będą dwa.

Tak to wygląda w wersji RC (Release Candidate  :smile:  )





Nagrody Red Dot Design to ten projekt z pewnością nie otrzyma  :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Daniel pozwolę sobie zrobić wpis do twojego dzienniczka . Bardzo się cieszymy ze budowa się kończy i macie swój super domek - naprawdę gratulacje ! Kosztowało Cię to sporo samozaparcia oraz trudu ale efekt końcowy jest najważniejszy i bardzo cieszy. Szkoda że dzieli nas taka odległość bo pomógł bym Ci przynajmniej w przeprowadzce i przy okazji bym się czego pewnie nauczył. Jak by nie brał czujemy się zaproszeni zygi i wpadamy na grilla   Jeszcze raz gratulacje ! M+M


Drzwi zawsze otwarte  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Z braku lepszej koncepcji zrobiłem z XPSa. Akurat trafiłeś, że jestem na etapie ich kończenia. Idzie to w takim kierunku:
> 
> Na tym będzie uszczelka i górna ściana z pleksi, żebym widział kiedy trzeba wymienić filtry.


A jak zamocujesz zamknięcie w XPSie ? Ja myślałem zrobić takie skrzynki ze spienionego PCV, ale za drogie ...




> Ja mam u siebie te same wentyle co Ty. Na razie połączyłem na chwilę dla testów, bo bez filtra nie chcę dmuchać na wymiennik i przyznam, że o ile na wlocie do domu to czuje, że wieje, to przy anemostatach już nie.


Powinieneś czuć powiew również przy anemostatach. Chyba, że jeszcze dekli nie dokręciłeś ? 




> Nagrody Red Dot Design to ten projekt z pewnością nie otrzyma


Na szczęście to nie ma wyglądać. Ma działać  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Kolejny krok milowy.

*Przeprowadziliśmy się!*  

Co drugie wypowiadane zdanie w nowym domu zaczyna się od "Ej gdzie jest...."  :stir the pot: 

Nadal nie uruchomiłem wentylatorów w WM. Kombinowałem skąd wziąć pleksi na jedną ściankę skrzynek z filtrami. Miałem takie stendy do fiszek reklamowych,ale okazały się za małe. Szarpnąłem się na pleksi 5mm na wymiar z alledrogo. Będzie to zapinanezamkami skrzyniowymi jak niektórzy używali w wątku o rekuperatorach DIY .

Foto skrzynek w przyszłym tygodniu i jako takiego projektu WM.

Przyznam się jeszcze, że w międzyczasie jestem samorobem na innych polach. Tym razem padło na tapicerstwo. Narożnik z agatymeble. nie jest jakiś stary, ale już po 2 latach cześci tapicerki zrobione z ekoskóry wyglądały strasznie. No i kolorystycznie nie pasował do kolorystyki domu.
Poniżej foto przed i po.



W rzeczywistości wygląda on atrakcyjniej  :cool:  No i będzie stał odwrotnie jak teraz, bo tam gdzie jest teraz dziura w ścianie to będzie tv - dzisiaj zamówiony. Ogólnie jest lipa z netem na mojej wsi i skończy się beztroskie oglądanie hbo go i innych streamingów  :eek: 

Widać też kawałek moich paneli układanych wbrew wszystkim zasadom  :big grin:

----------


## grend

> Kolejny krok milowy.
> 
> *Przeprowadziliśmy się!*  D


GRATULACJE !!!!!!

Teraz jeszcze musisz napisac czy warto bylo  :big grin: 
no i oczywiscie musisz zrobic fotke kregosłupa i sie pochwalić opisem na forum  :big grin:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

O stary, nowa tapicerka wygląda zaje*iście  :big grin: 
A panele, może wbrew zasadom, ale wyglądają bardzo dobrze.

Super że się wprowadziliście!  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

wielkie gratki!! ale się uwinęliście  :smile:  ile to jest od sprzedania mieszkania? 2-3 tygodnie??

a narożnik prezentuje się super w takim wydaniu kolorystycznym  :smile:

----------


## Mr A

Gratulacje!

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mam nadzieje, że jeszcze jakiś czas zostaniesz z nami na forum i nie dopadnie Cię syndrom "na budowę się chodziło, a w domu się mieszka"

----------


## micbarpia

MEGA GRATULACJE!!!  a tak na marginesie juz myslalem ze obraz nad kanapa tez malowales z rozpedu teog DIY  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Dziękuję.

Podsumowując wprowadziłem się po ok 20 miesiącach i od wjechania koparki na plac budowy. W tym czasie 99,9% wykonałem samodzielnie. Miałem trzy ekipy: montaż okien, montaż drzwi, podłączenie PC. 

Czy było warto? Pewnie, że tak! Choć pewnie kilka decyzji podjąłbym innych. Dzisiaj wieczorem zrobię jeszcze jakieś podsumowanie budżetu mojej bieda-budowy.

To jeszcze nie koniec, bo ja jestem z tych co się męczą gdy nic nie robią  :smile:  Będę wykańczał wnętrze i obejście domu. Zamówione mam drewno na konstrukcję garażu, tarasu itd. Chociaż docelowo chciałbym kierunkować energię w odnawianie jakiegoś klasyka w garażu, to na razie czeka w kolejce.

Z grubszych rzeczy to nie mam jeszcze zamontowanych drzwi wewnętrznych, listew i całej masy pierdół, a dookoła domu mam poligon.

Akurat obraz to DIY mojej małży, ale mi się nie podoba i do nowego domu nie trafi  :smile:

----------


## uciu

Gratuluje  :Smile:  To chyba najlepszy moment dla samoroba - zamieszkać w tym coś się samemu (w większości) zrobiło  :Smile: 

Czekam, aż sam będe mógł zrobić taki wpis  :Smile: 

Wesołych Świąt :Smile:

----------


## marcko

Powiem Ci że patrząc na tempo wprowadzenia się do niemalże gotowego domu to jestem pełen podziwu. Dodając do tego że sam to zrobiłeś a nie jakaś zewnętrzna ekipa to dopiero :eek:  :eek:  :eek:  :eek: http://forum.muratordom.pl/images/smilies/ohmy-2.gif - dwa wyjścia albo nie chodzisz do pracy i nie śpisz tylko budujesz, albo jakieś moce masz  :big grin: 

tak czy inaczej gratki oczywiście. Liczę że w wolnej chwili zdradzisz trochę szczegółów z tapicerowania bo naprawdę super wyszło.

----------


## ggdh

Dołączam się do gratulacji!  :yes:

----------


## Daniellos_

Faktycznie poświęcałem budowie cały wolny czas. Budowa była moim hobby, któremu poświęciłem się w całości. 

Dzisiaj przyjechał tv i zestaw nc+. Poległem na ustawianiu anteny sat. Przypomniało mi się ile z tym walczyłem przy poprzednich instalacjach w domu i na działce... Jakieś sprawdzone sposoby? Właśnie mi ktoś powiedział, że jest apka na fona do ustawiania  :eek:  może przetestuję....
Mam nawet taki mały stroik, ale jak nim wystroję na niby super to dekoder pokazuje, że pojawia się siła powyżej 90% i zaraz znika. Tak na przemian. W manualu napisali, że może to oznaczać ustawienie innego satelity jak hotbird.

@Kamil - zdaje się jesteś szpenio w temacie. Jakiś tip?

----------


## uciu

ja u rodziców jak ustawiałem satelitę wziąłem tv na taras by widzieć co się dzieje  :Smile: 
Namierzyłem kierunek - zgapiłem od sąsiadów i potem już było łatwo  :Smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Faktycznie poświęcałem budowie cały wolny czas. Budowa była moim hobby, któremu poświęciłem się w całości. 
> 
> Dzisiaj przyjechał tv i zestaw nc+. Poległem na ustawianiu anteny sat. Przypomniało mi się ile z tym walczyłem przy poprzednich instalacjach w domu i na działce... Jakieś sprawdzone sposoby? Właśnie mi ktoś powiedział, że jest apka na fona do ustawiania  może przetestuję....
> Mam nawet taki mały stroik, ale jak nim wystroję na niby super to dekoder pokazuje, że pojawia się siła powyżej 90% i zaraz znika. Tak na przemian. W manualu napisali, że może to oznaczać ustawienie innego satelity jak hotbird.
> 
> @Kamil - zdaje się jesteś szpenio w temacie. Jakiś tip?


Znajdź w google kąt w pionie, potem w poziomie manewrować podobnie jak ma ktoś w okolicy, tak na południe i lekko na zachód  :smile: 

Też się z nc+ naszarpałem, było -5 i wiało, ale się udało. Siła od 90 do 100, jakość max. 40 ale wystarcza i działa.

----------


## e_gregor

Gratuluję. Nisamowite tempo jak na samoroba

----------


## andreys

Apka to dishpointer, bardzo pomocna

----------


## Kamil_

Teraz naprawdę ciężko samemu bez miernika czy tam wskaźnika złapać sygnał.
Ale jak chcesz się bawić to tak:

1. Zobacz jak sąsiedzi mają skierowane anteny
2. Weź sobie TV blisko anteny (kabel żeby nie był za długi).
3. Milimetr po milimetrze obracaj anteną w prawo-lewo. 
4. Jeżeli nic nie ma to zmień kąt pionowy milimetr do góry czy tam na dół. Jak masz maszt równo zamontowany to możesz posłużyć się taką podziałką z tyłu obok cybantów.
Dla danych miast tabelka:
http://www.tvsat.pl/obiekty/sam%20mo...antene%20n.pdf


Tylko jak wspominałem kręć milimetr po milimetrze.
Nie patrz na siłę interesuje Cię tylko JAKOŚĆ!

----------


## Daniellos_

Wstyd się przyznać, ale fachowiec od ustawiania anteny to 4 "ekipa", która była na budowie! Usługa 70pln. Inni chcieli po 100. Robota na 10 minut.
Może mi zabrakło cierpliwości.... 

Nie było podsumowania kosztów kuchni.
*AGD - 5850pln*
Lodówka Ikea Haftig	*2070*
zmywarka ariston hkio 3c21	*999*
płyta induk AMICA 6140	*1045*
Piekarnik Beko BIE24300	*738*
Kuchenka Beko MG25322	*998*


*Reszta - 8175pln*
Szafki kuchenne - korpusy kupione wcześniej	*330*
Kran do zlewozmywaka	*150*
Szafki kuchenne Ikea Metod Ringhult	*6390*
Fronty szafek Nodsta - kupione wcześniej	*280*
blaty i płyta na wyspę	*450*
Bateria kuchenna	*150*
okleina płyty biała	*55*
Obrzeże i listwa blatu	*70*
Syfon przyścienny	*45*
Dozownik mydła	*35*
Zlewozmywak	*220*

Na chwilę obecną wygląda to tak:





Spostrzegawczy forumowicz Rafał lub jego małżonka przeglądająca forum być może dostrzeże, że w jednej z szafek odbija się ich dom  :welcome:

----------


## Daniellos_

Przy tak skonfigurowanych szufladach pod zlewozmywakiem jak u mnie nie mieście się klasyczny syfon. Trzeba się zaopatrzyć w tzw przyścienny.

Niestety brudna woda wypuszczana przez zmywarkę robi duży hałas i wykorzystując stary syfon chciałem zrobić jedno mini kolanko zaraz pod zlewozmywakiem, ale gwint zerwany i ciekło.

Na tą chwilę wróciłem do poprzedniej konfiguracji, ale muszę coś wykombinować, bo mając aneks kuchenny hałas jest uciążliwy.

----------


## walec7_7

No to i ja wpadam z gratulacjami! Mega fajnie to wszystko wygląda, szybko Ci poszło i jestem pełen podziwu włożonej pracy i kosztów  :smile:  Musi cieszyć!
Narożnik wyszedł zarąbiście  :Cool:

----------


## chilli banana

kuchnia cenowo super  :smile:  a powiedz Daniel, okapu nie będziesz miał?
fajnie, że masz te szafki tak do góry zabudowane - nigdy nie trzeba będzie kurzy ścierać  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

> kuchnia cenowo super  a powiedz Daniel, okapu nie będziesz miał?
> fajnie, że masz te szafki tak do góry zabudowane - nigdy nie trzeba będzie kurzy ścierać


Szafki zabudowane pod sufit to warunek żony. Wiem co się dzieje na szafkach. Szczególnie przy kuchni gazowej.
Okapy póki co nie planuję. mam wyciąg WM nad kuchnią. Zobaczymy jak to będzie.

----------


## Daniellos_

Mogę też podsumować już koszty  CO, CWU i hudrauliki jako takiej (rurki PP etc)- *7637pln*
PC działa i nie przewiduję póki co zwiększania nakładów na ten cel.
Pompa ciepła PW Midea 8kw używana	*5000*
Kołki	*20*
Bloczki na fundament	*10*
Zawór 3-drogowy	*272*
Bojler Elektromet Venus Plus 100l	*700*
Rury miedziane łączące jednostki 10m i napełnienie instalacji	*1000*
Rury PCV, PP, złączki, nożyce	*600*
Złącze do wc harmonijka 2szt	*35*

Muszę tu jeszcze przypomnieć o części kosztów ogrzewania podłogowego liczonego już przy kosztach płyty fu. m.in
Rozdzielacz 12 obiegowy	*600*
Rura KT Blue floor 800m	*1800*

Chciałbym wrzucić fotki, ale mam taki bałagan, że szok. Staram się zrobić sto rzeczy na raz i szkoda mi czasu na sprzątniecie pomieszczenia gospodarczego, które jest moim tymczasowym warsztatem. Jakby jednak policzył ile czasu tracę na szukanie wszystkiego, co mi cały czas ginie to wystarczyłoby na posprzątanie tego bajzlu 5 razy  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

pięknie, pięknie to wygląda... super pomysł z szafkami do sufitu... muszę o tym pamiętać...

----------


## Swiroman

Witam
Dziennik czytam regularnie i jestem pełen podziwu dla Ciebie. Odnośnie podłączenia zmywarki. Podłącz ją za syfonem daj trójnik przy wejściu rury w ścianę i na to gumowa refukcja jak do pralki. Ja tak zrobiłem u siebie bo hałas wypompowywanej wody ze zmywarki doprowadzał mnie do szewskiej pasji

----------


## Marek.M

Dokładnie jak pisze Swiroman trójnik za syfonem i do niego zmywarka. Ja tak właśnie zrobiłem i nie słyszę wody.

----------


## karster

O czym rozmawiacie przyjaciele? Że niby woda ze zmywarki podłączona pod typowy syfon z odejściem dla niej jest beee? No bo ja właśnie świeżo dziurawię nowiutkie ściany z pięknymi tynkami by tam rurki jakieś schować... Może muszę jeszcze za wczas przerobić kanalizację dla zmywarki; tzn dać osobne podejście dla osobnego syfonu (takiego pralkowego z kulką dla przykładu).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Dzięki. Faktycznie opcja z trójnikiem w kanalizie to opcja warta rozważenia. Nie wiem czemu nie pomyślałem o tym od razu.

@Karster -  fabrycznie syfony od zlewozmywaków mają wprowadzoną brudną wodę ze zmywarki  zazwyczaj zaraz za sitkiem i hałas przy wyrzucaniu wody przez zmywarkę jest irytujący.

Wrzucam kilka fotek. Najpierw skrzynka z filtrem do WM. Wymiary 25x25x36cm. Włóknina G4 kupiona już z roku temu. Czekała na swój czas.



Okazało się jednak, że robi spory hałas. Gdy była sama rura to wentylator mógł pracować na maxa i nie było to uciążliwe, a teraz musze skręcić wenytl na 30%, żeby było akceptowalnie. Kolejny problem do rozwiązania :/ A myślałem, że owinę wełną i zamknę temat.

Jeszcze kilka fot:

----------


## Daniellos_

Jeszcze kilka uwag z użytkowanego już domu.

Nie rozbiłem naczynia przeponowego na CWU i przy grzaniu wody kapie z zaworu bezpieczeństwa. Opcji jest kilka. Niektórzy zdejmują zawór zwrotny na zasilaniu z sieci(tzw antyskażeniowy). Tego nie planuję. Pozostałe opcje to dodanie zbiorniczka lub odprowadzanie wody z zaworu do planowanego odpływu skroplin z PC. Dołożenie zbiorniczka może być kłopotliwe bez zdejmowania bojlera. Skłaniam się ku opcji odprowadzania tej wody. Nie jest tego dużo - może litr na tydzień.

Skrapla się woda na filtrze wstępnym umieszczonym zaraz za wodomierzem i kapie na podłogę. Podobnie na śrubunkach wodomierza, ale tam powierzchnia nie jest na tyle duża, żeby kapało. Co zrobić zaizolować puszkę filtra?

No i teraz moje obserwacje/zaskoczenie/rozczarowanie na temat ogrzewania podłogowego. Gdy bywałem u osób posiadających takowe np tylko w łazience czy kuchni to mieli oni podłogę przyjemnie ciepłą. Ciepło było wyraźne, wyczuwalne bez problemu stopą w skarpecie. Jestem ciepłolubny i cieszyłem się na myśl, że będę tak miał w całym domu. To był jeden z powodów, dla którego nie zdecydowałem się na taryfę G12, aby mieć ciepłą podłogę 24h, a nie wtedy gdy śpię. Jakże się rozczarowałem gdy się okazało, że aby uzyskać temp w domu na poziomie 23*C woda w rurkach ogrzewania podłogowego miała do tej pory max 27*C (grzeję niecałe 3 tygodnie to wielkich mrozów nie było). Żeby wyczuć jakiekolwiek ciepło od podłogi trzeba jej dotknąć gołą dłonią czy stopą i tylko na płytkach. Tyle z oczekiwanego efektu ciepłej podłogi.  :ohmy:

----------


## sebcioc55

Z tego co pamiętam to masz rurki w płycie co nie? Przy płycie z doświadczeń innych forumowiczów widać że jak już się ją nabije to do ogrzewania wystarczy niska temperatura. Więc jest tak jak piszesz i to co widziałeś/czułeś u znajomych u Ciebie nie zaistnieje niestety  :wink:  U nich pewnie był gaz albo coś innego niebardzo niskotemperaturowego i domy durszlaki, to podłoga musi dużo grzać żeby było w domu ciepło. Niestety takie są wady energooszczędnych domów......

----------


## karster

Jaka to wada? Otworz okno i poczekaj  :wink:  będzie ciepła podłoga a i rachunki za ogrzewanie na klasycznym poziomie domów durszlaków.

----------


## Daniellos_

Kilka dni wolnego i ładnej pogody zaowocowało pracami na zewnątrz. Pan koparkowy rozplantował górę humusu wybranego pod PF i małą górkę z pod POŚ.
Niby tego nie było dużo, ale zachowując spadek w stronę granic działki teren podniosłem do ok 30cm przy domu do ok 7cm przy ogrodzeniu.  :ohmy: 
Zostawiłem ok 1m wkoło domu. Tu muszę zasypać piachem. Znów $$$.





Dwa kolejne dni wyrównywałem z wykorzystaniem szpadla, łopaty, grabi i taczek. Jeszcze nie skończone, ale plecy proszą o przerwę.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zadanie kolejne to wybranie humusu pod przyszłym ogrodzeniem frontowym i zasypanie piachem. Przy okazji wrzuciłem do wykopu przewód zasilający i węże powietrzne do POŚ. Z obawy na uciążliwy hałas skrzynkę z kompresorem postawiłem w rogu działki opartą plecami o skrzynkę z przyłączeniową z ZE. Zanim wszystko zakopałem robiłem testy i kompresor wydawał mi się głośno pracować nawet w tym kącie działki. Teraz go praktycznie nie słyszę i może przesadziłem z tą ostrożnością. Koszt dodatkowych 45m węża 120pln. Apropos za taki wąż igielitowy w marketach drą 400% ceny. POŚ w końcu urchomiona. Najwyższa pora bo pierwsza komora po ponad tygodniu mieszkania była już pełna.

----------


## Daniellos_

Last but not least  :smile: 
Wybrałem humus pod garaż i nawiozłem 4 wywrotki piachu. Teraz już wiem, że będzie mało, bo jeszcze przed wyrównywaniem w najwyższym punkcie mam tylko 3cm wyżej niż poziom drogi. Koszt piachu 4x250pln i do tego 5h roboty koparki 500pln, co daję kwotę 1500 za poniedziałkowe manewry.

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie pochwaliłem się jeszcze moim pierwszym projektem arduino.
Na tą chwilę mierzy tylko temperatury w 4 komorach rekuperatora. Zacząłem to już daaawno temu i nie pamiętam dokładnie kosztów ale myślę, że około 50-60pln (połowa sensory, połowa elektronika). WM bez uruchomionych jeszcze wentylatorów. Wisi to na mojej szafce "teletechnicznej"  :tongue:

----------


## miloszenko

> https://i.imgur.com/nKjbACe.jpg[/img]
> Dwa kolejne dni wyrównywałem z wykorzystaniem szpadla, łopaty, grabi i taczek. Jeszcze nie skończone, ale plecy proszą o przerwę.


Bierz na taką robotę minikoparkę, bo zerwiesz kręgosłup a oszczędzisz z 200-300 zł. To co machasz łopatą w 2 dni te małe sprzętu zrobią w 2-3 godziny.

----------


## Swiroman

Bardzo dobrze zrobiłeś że przeniosłeś skrzynkę z kompresorem tak daleko będziesz miał ciszę i spokój. Sterownik masz zupełnie inny niż ten co ja mam.Ładnie działasz

----------


## rafhi

Fajny etap budowy :yes:  Na pewno zmęczenie już się daje we znaki (wiem po sobie choć dużo za mnie zrobiły ekipy) ale... Dom prezentuje się świetnie, podwyższenie terenu i porządki wokół domu zrobiły efekt wow  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

No prace zewnętrzne z wyrównywaniem i sprzątaniem zmieniły oblicze domu  :smile:  Całość nabiera charakteru  :big tongue:  Dobry ruch z skrzynką  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Nie pochwaliłem się jeszcze moim pierwszym projektem arduino.
> Na tą chwilę mierzy tylko temperatury w 4 komorach rekuperatora. Zacząłem to już daaawno temu i nie pamiętam dokładnie kosztów ale myślę, że około 50-60pln (połowa sensory, połowa elektronika).


masz to gdzieś w dzienniku Daniel co tam kupiłeś?
jakie projekty jeszcze chodzą ci po głowie?

----------


## Daniellos_

> masz to gdzieś w dzienniku Daniel co tam kupiłeś?
> jakie projekty jeszcze chodzą ci po głowie?


Wcześniej chyba tylko coś wspominałem. Masz na myśli lementy/ceny?
Do tej samej obudowy chciałem wrzucić sterowanie wentylatorów - zwykły regulator napięcia na potencjometrze. Jeden by się zmieścił, ale miał byc jeszcze drugi do wysterowania wentylatora wyciągowego - to jeszcze w toku.
Póki co jeden chyba już zepsułem, a drugi zgubiłem przy przeprowadzce  :smile:  

Z innych projektów to chyba żadnych konkretów. Jak jest się na własnej budowie człowiekiem orkiestrą to nie można ciągnąc za ogon zbyt wielu srok, bo nigdy by się nie skończyło. Stawiam raczej na minimalizm i prostotę. Do ukończenia mam jeszcze systemy oświetlenia i podłączenie alarmu.

Jednakże w tej chwili skupiam się na posianiu trawy, żeby krzaczory wyższe ode mnie nie zarosły mi domu  :wink:  Ostatnie dni robię za operatora koparki ręcznej wyrównując teren i "olejuje" drzwi i ościeżnice. Wkrótce jakieś fotki.

----------


## chilli banana

tak, tak, najlepiej z linkiem co kupiłeś dla laików takich jak ja  :big lol: 

to czekamy na fotki z dalszych postępów  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Dorobiłem trójnik kanalizy i wprowadziłem odpływ zmywarki już za syfonem zlewozmywaka. Jest znacznie ciszej.
Widać też pojemnik z płynem dozownika i rurki do fitra RO, który stoi 2 szafki dalej.


Mały upgrade mojego systemu WM. Do tej samej puszki wsadziłem jeszcze regulator obrotów wentylatora nawiewowego i wskaźnik napięcia, którym steruje ten wentylator. Jak już dołożę wentylator wyciągowy i pojawi się drugi regulator to będę musiał całość przenieść do większej obudowy.


Regulator  kupisz tu. tak wygląda :


Arduino nano kupisz np tu.  Tak wygląda:


Wyświetlacz z kontrolerem szeregowym kupisz np tu.. Wygląda tak:


Sensory  kupisz np tu.. Tak wyglądają:


Wszystko można kupić na alle, ale sporo drożej. Potem trzeba to poskładać i wrzucić do arduino dziabkę kodu, ale jest sporo źródeł w sieci.

----------


## chilli banana

dzięki wielkie Daniellos_!

----------


## Daniellos_

Mam pytanie... Po rozplantowaniu humusu teren podniósł się o ok 30cm przy domu. Metr w około domu nad opaską przeciwwysadzinową wysypię piach. 
Wyjdzie na to, że zasypię cały cokół. Obecnie mam na nim tylko siatkę z klejem. Wcześniej zastanawiałem się czy kłaść na niego płytki czy tynk mozaikowy, ale jak będzie zasypany to chyba tylko folię kubełkową dam i gotowe?

Foto mam tylko z daleka niestety.

----------


## edieath

czesc

----------


## rafhi

> Mam pytanie... Po rozplantowaniu humusu teren podniósł się o ok 30cm przy domu. Metr w około domu nad opaską przeciwwysadzinową wysypię piach. 
> Wyjdzie na to, że zasypię cały cokół. Obecnie mam na nim tylko siatkę z klejem. Wcześniej zastanawiałem się czy kłaść na niego płytki czy tynk mozaikowy, ale jak będzie zasypany to chyba tylko folię kubełkową dam i gotowe?
> 
> Foto mam tylko z daleka niestety.


No prosze jak się wysoko wyszło  :wink:  sąsiada chcesz zalewać ?  :wink: 

A tak poważnie ja jeśli bym już to dał tylko kubełkową ale też się zastanawiam tak naprawdę czy ma to sens ? Jeśli  i tak będzie to zasypane to degradacji UV nie będzie. Nie wiem jak z tą wilgocią no ale masz przecież AQUA ....

Skoro poruszyłeś już temat płyty to i ja pozwole sobie zadać ci pytanie - będę robił opaskę przeciwysadzinową czy dawać pod kątem w stosunku do pionu czy może płytę połozyć na poziom ? Czy kleiłeś do płyty pionowej i płyt kolejnych układanych poziomych ? Jeżeli robiłeś pod kątem to jak niwelowałeś szczelinę powstającą na łączeniu między obrzeżem płyty fundamentowej i ta płyta ? Pianka na maxa ? No i jaka głębokość całej opaski w stosunku do obrzeż płyty ? przy samej dolnej krawędzi na styku z gruntem ?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Skoro poruszyłeś już temat płyty to i ja pozwole sobie zadać ci pytanie - będę robił opaskę przeciwysadzinową czy dawać pod kątem w stosunku do pionu czy może płytę połozyć na poziom ? Czy kleiłeś do płyty pionowej i płyt kolejnych układanych poziomych ? Jeżeli robiłeś pod kątem to jak niwelowałeś szczelinę powstającą na łączeniu między obrzeżem płyty fundamentowej i ta płyta ? Pianka na maxa ? No i jaka głębokość całej opaski w stosunku do obrzeż płyty ? przy samej dolnej krawędzi na styku z gruntem ?


Ja robiłem ze spadkiem jakieś 10*. Na początku kleiłem pianą wszystkie krawędzie, ale piany dużo schodziło i stwierdziłem, że to bez sensu. Na opaskę położyłem folię, która została, a teraz na cokół położę folię kubełkową 50cm. Z tego 30cm będzie na cokole, a 20 wywinięte na opaskę. Zdecydowałem się położyć tą folię kubełkową, bo koszt prawie żaden za pas 50cm.

A teraz żeby nie było, że nic nie robię  :smile:  Choć robię niewiele... Oszczędzam się trochę. Mam trochę problemów z kolanem. Kupiłem sobie nawet usztywniacz (ortezę) i zastanawiałem się czy powinienem ją wpisać do dziennika kosztów budowy  :Confused:  Teraz znowu dolny odcinek kręgosłupa. Niby go nie przeciążałem, a jednak boli jak się prostuję. Gdyby człowiek robił u kogoś to bu się tak nie angażował i więcej opierdzielał, a u siebie to chce się dać więcej niż jest się w stanie. nie szanowanie własnego zdrowia to chyba największa wada samorobienia.

Miałem dwa tygodnie urlopu i śmiałem się sam siebie, że zmarnuje cały na zrobienie drzwi. Urlop minął, a drzwi zrobione może w 60%. Nie. Nie śmieszne  :mad: 

Drzwi są sosnowe.
1.Oklejam taśmą malarską te wąskie szybki, żeby nie mieć roboty z ich czyszczeniem ( i tak mam, bo olej podpływa pod spód)
2. Drzwi i ościeżnice przecieram papierem 240, bo nie są tak gładkie jakbym chciał.
3. Kładę pierwszą warstwę oleju - Altax bielony
4. Obsadzam ościeżnice i wieszam drzwi
5. Kładę drugą warstwę oleju, bo chcę by były jeszcze bielsze.
6. Odklejam taśmy i oczyszczam szybki
7. Pozostało jeszcze obłożyć ościeżnice listwami. Nie zdecydowałem się na ościeżnice regulowane ze względu na duży koszt.

To jest meeega dużo pracy. Mój kolejny projekt, w którym niedoszacowałem ilość niezbędnej pracy Kolejny raz gruba bym się zastanowił przed podjęciem tej decyzji.

W międzyczasie prowadzę jeszcze projekt oświetlenia wiatrołapu ala star trek.
Najpierw wytrasowałem planowane miejsca ledów. Potem wyżłobiłem w płycie gk rowek na profil. Rowek zagruntowany i profil wklejony na piankę.

Potem wklejam paski led, lutuję i wszystko kleję klejem na ciepło do tzw kupy.



Potem podłączam i testuje działanie - uruchamiane czujnikiem ruchu. 


Na koniec docinam i montuję "klosze" na profilach - przydaje się gumowy młotek. Podziwiam efekt końcowy - robi wrażenie  :yes: 



Powiesiłem też lampę nad stołem. Firma Nowodvorski ma ciekawe modele w przystępnych cenach. Made in Poland.
W tle widać też lampy nad blatem. Kupione w obi na wyprzedaży jako lampa z trzema zwisami. Zwisy rozkompletowane, pomalowane na biało i powieszone jako trzy samodzielne lampy.

----------


## chilli banana

Daniel powiedz skąd masz te drzwi? właśnie rozmawiam z małżem o drzwiach wewnętrznych  :big lol: 
pracy dużo, ale efekt na pewno będzie super  :smile: 

a te ledy to tak inaczej, zaskakujesz   :wink: 
z lampami zresztą też - nie wpadłabym na to, żeby rozkompletować 3-pak, a potem jeszcze pomalować..

----------


## Mr A

Oświetlenie w wiatrołapie - SZAPO BA i ogólnie rzecz biorąc MEGA!  :wink:

----------


## karster

Noo mega to oświetlenie  :smile:  Gratki pomysłu i wykonania  :smile:  Żona się gapi i mówi "ty też takie możesz zrobić" a ja na to: "Daniel ma kartongips na ścianie a nie tynki utwardzane" czyli, że zrobienie czegoś takiego u mnie to masa pracy i kurzu bo bez flexa ani rusz. Nie powiem, kusi no ale trzeba mieć też kawałek ściany do tego się nadający  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

> Daniel powiedz skąd masz te drzwi?


Takie drzwi sosnowe są zarówno w obi jak i w LM. Cena około 300pln. Ościeżnice regulowane znalazłem na alledrogo po 275. Kupiłem stałe po 75zł i jeszcze listwy, które muszę obrobić - 170 za materiał na 6 ościeżnic.

Ledy robią wrażenie jak się włączają gdy na zewnątrz jest ciemno. Wtedy szkło weneckie w drzwiach przestaje być weneckie i wygląda jak kapsuła do teleportacji   :cool: 

@ Karol, w długi weekend przejeżdżałem pewnie niedaleko Ciebie, bo byliśmy na wycieczce Toruń/Ciechocinek  :smile: 

Wspomnę jeszcze, że nadal mam nierozwiązaną kwestię ogrodzenia frontowego. Planowałem kosze gabionowe, ale na mazowszu to kamień jest drogi... Jednakże trochę już zainwestowałem w ten kierunek, bo wybrałem humus i nawaliłem piachu. 
Ogólnie jakie to ogrodzenie by nie było to jest to bardzo droga impreza. Przekroczę 10k w cuglach. Na tą chwilę wyliczyłem koszt koszy na 4500 i kamień pewnie ok 4000pln. Zamówiłem dzisiaj bramę z gazetki LM - dwuskrzydłowa z napędem automatycznym Nice. Do tego furtka i trzy przęsła.
Wykorzystałem już kolejny całodniowy rabat 10% za uzbierane punkty to kupiłem od razu OSB na obicie garażu od środka.

----------


## chilli banana

> Takie drzwi sosnowe są zarówno w obi jak i w LM. Cena około 300pln. Ościeżnice regulowane znalazłem na alledrogo po 275. Kupiłem stałe po 75zł i jeszcze listwy, które muszę obrobić - 170 za materiał na 6 ościeżnic.
> 
> Ledy robią wrażenie jak się włączają gdy na zewnątrz jest ciemno. Wtedy szkło weneckie w drzwiach przestaje być weneckie i wygląda jak kapsuła do teleportacji


dzięki Daniel  :smile: 
to jest dobra opcja  :smile:  w salonie byłam, to sprzedawca polecił mi POL-SKONE arco z tańszych ale dość solidnych
ale ta okleina ani mnie ani mojego męża nie przekonuje
drewniane mówił, że też ma okleinowane - co mnie zdziwiło, bo kurde myślałam, że normalnie malowane są, jak na Wyspach  :big lol: 
a cena jak za zboże

co do rabatów w LM - bank millennium ma w swojej ofercie kartę kredytową alfa, która daje 5% zwrotu wydatków w LM - przy 5k, które chyba trzeba do całodniowego rabatu 10% to zawsze 250zł w kieszeni 
choć ty już Daniel pewnie nie będziesz miał jakiś dużych wydatków, ale może ktoś skorzysta

----------


## Tern

> Ledy robią wrażenie jak się włączają gdy na zewnątrz jest ciemno. Wtedy szkło weneckie w drzwiach przestaje być weneckie i wygląda jak kapsuła do teleportacji


Wrzucaj zdjęcie!  :big grin: 



Tym, nieco bezczelnym życzeniem, witam się w dzienniku  :wink:  I biorę się za lekturę całości, bo zdaje się, że - jako zadeklarowany gadżeciarz -  znajdę tu parę pomysłów do podpatrzenia  :wink:

----------


## walec7_7

Drzwi wyszły bardzo fajnie, podoba się  :wink:  Ale oświetlenie istny kosmos, rewelacja  :cool:  Ja nie mam tyle cierpliwości, więc mogę tylko podziwiać  :big tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

ALE KOSMOS :smile:  i wlaśnie o to chodzi żeby realizować swoje wizje i pomysły  :big grin: 

https://youtu.be/xhcOTDdYWk8

----------


## hektor80

widzę że opaskę robiłeś ze styropianu hydro. Jak on teraz wygląda tzn czy nasiąkł? Muszę docieplić fundament i trochę nie bardzo chce mi się wydawać kasę na XPS. Zastanawiam się nad hydro ale boję się że jak docisnę go folą kubełkową to przerwę tą hydro powłokę i z czasem mi ten styropian nasiąknie.

----------


## Daniellos_

> widzę że opaskę robiłeś ze styropianu hydro. Jak on teraz wygląda tzn czy nasiąkł? Muszę docieplić fundament i trochę nie bardzo chce mi się wydawać kasę na XPS. Zastanawiam się nad hydro ale boję się że jak docisnę go folą kubełkową to przerwę tą hydro powłokę i z czasem mi ten styropian nasiąknie.


Styropian hydro/aqua nie ma powłoki. Już sam granulat jest jakoś impregnowany, żeby ograniczyć chłonięcie wody. Z pewnością pogarszamy to w miejscu cięcia, gdzie przecinamy te kuleczki, ale myślę że w tylko w miejscu cięcia. Styro po ponad 2 latach na słońcu wypłowiał i nie jest już taki niebieski. Nie zauważyłem, żadnych oznak uszczerbku od wody, ale musiałby pewnie stać cały czas w wodzie, żeby coś zauważyć.


@Chilli - zabawy z drzwiami nie polecam. No chyba że nie miałbym innych rzeczy do roboty to hobbystycznie można podłubać przy piwku, ale ja mam jeszcze masę innych tematów do skończenia. Tu widać co na mnie czeka od prawie miesiąca.

----------


## chilli banana

Daniel, ja tam wiem, że ty zawsze masz ręce pełne roboty, ale efekty zawsze zadziwiają  :smile: 
a co ty z tego będziesz robił? bo my takie bele to na plac zabaw będziemy wykorzystywać - ale ty pewnie w innym celu  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

obstawiam jakas pergole ogrodowa?  :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

To konstrukcja garażu, konstrukcja tarasu (bo sam taras będzie chyba z modrzewia) i  "ścianka wspinaczkowa" dla winorośli mającej kiedyś zasłonić brzydki mur.

Potrzebuję pomocy  :bash:  Chciałbym nad tarasem zrobić ażurowe deski mające ograniczyć wpadanie słońca do domu przez okno tarasowe. Coś w tym stylu
 Może byłaby szansa aby to zdało egzamin.
Sketchup twierdzi, że moja grafika w laptopie jest za cienka i nie chce działać  :sad:  Potrzebna symulacja czy lepiej zrobić te deski wzdłuż czy w poprzek i jaka byłaby optymalna wysokość oraz rozstaw aby osiągnąć zamierzony cel. Jeśli ktoś mógłby pomóc to byłbym wdzięczny. Mam nadzieję, że nie jest to dużo pracy  :Confused:

----------


## micbarpia

ja moge sprobowac chociaz nie wiem na kiedy to potrzebujesz bo teraz ogolnie malo czasu mam ale w wolnej chwili moge ogarnac, tylko musisz podac wiecej szczegolow na maila albo priv.... rozumiem ze chcesz zasymulowac padanie promieni slonecznych i tworzenie sie cieni na elewacji przy wariancie podluznym i poprzecznym? napisz wiecej

----------


## grend

> To konstrukcja garażu, konstrukcja tarasu (bo sam taras będzie chyba z modrzewia) i  "ścianka wspinaczkowa" dla winorośli mającej kiedyś zasłonić brzydki mur.
> 
> Potrzebuję pomocy  Chciałbym nad tarasem zrobić ażurowe deski mające ograniczyć wpadanie słońca do domu przez okno tarasowe. Coś w tym stylu
>  Może byłaby szansa aby to zdało egzamin.
> Sketchup twierdzi, że moja grafika w laptopie jest za cienka i nie chce działać  Potrzebna symulacja czy lepiej zrobić te deski wzdłuż czy w poprzek i jaka byłaby optymalna wysokość oraz rozstaw aby osiągnąć zamierzony cel. Jeśli ktoś mógłby pomóc to byłbym wdzięczny. Mam nadzieję, że nie jest to dużo pracy


Zależy jak chcesz to wszystko łaczyc - jezeli bedziesz wszystko wycinał aby nie stosowac metalowych łaczników to troche czasu poświęcisz.Do tego jeszcze malowanie i miesiac mija na hobby .... ... ale efekt jest :smile:  
Takie deski jak na fotce to już musisz mieć suche bo ci się poskrecają i zmienia gabaryty

----------


## marcko

> To konstrukcja garażu, konstrukcja tarasu (bo sam taras będzie chyba z modrzewia) i  "ścianka wspinaczkowa" dla winorośli mającej kiedyś zasłonić brzydki mur.
> 
> Potrzebuję pomocy  Chciałbym nad tarasem zrobić ażurowe deski mające ograniczyć wpadanie słońca do domu przez okno tarasowe. Coś w tym stylu
> ... Może byłaby szansa aby to zdało egzamin.
> Sketchup twierdzi, że moja grafika w laptopie jest za cienka i nie chce działać  Potrzebna symulacja czy lepiej zrobić te deski wzdłuż czy w poprzek i jaka byłaby optymalna wysokość oraz rozstaw aby osiągnąć zamierzony cel. Jeśli ktoś mógłby pomóc to byłbym wdzięczny. Mam nadzieję, że nie jest to dużo pracy


dokładnie to chciałem też zrobić nad tarasem. Tylko mnie męczy fakt że zimą mimo wszystko też słońce zasłoni (a miało wpadać w okna). Najlepiej jakby deseczki się regulowały   :Confused:  :tongue:  

myślałem nad czymś takim nawet 

na zimę można schować, a latem też regulacja (tylko tkaninę trzeba dość dobrą znaleźć o cenie nie wspomnę)

----------


## agb

Rzecz w tym żeby udało się je tak ustawić żeby w lato blokowało promienie, a w zimę przepuszczało ich jak najwięcej.

----------


## marcko

> Rzecz w tym żeby udało się je tak ustawić żeby w lato blokowało promienie, a w zimę przepuszczało ich jak najwięcej.


musiały by być deski dość wysoko (praktycznie dużo wyżej niż okap

----------


## sebcioc55

Wiatrołap mega  :smile:  :popcorn:  serio wygląda kozacko. Też kiedyś o czymś takim myślałem ale nie tak poszatkowanym, ale u Ciebie jest mega. Jak ktoś nie ma regipsu to zawsze można kupić płyte meblową, frezarka i ogień. Wkleić ledy, połączyć kabelki po drugiej stronie i wkleić całość na pianę czy na grzebień.
Co do tarasu to trzeba troszkę się pobawić, niekoniecznie rysować. Sprawdź najpierw tutaj  i zobacz kąt padania światła w dniu gdzie słońce jest najwyżej, to chyba koniec lipca to chyba powinieneś tak zrobić aby dla takiego kąta jak tego "najwyższego" dnia, deski tworzyły jedną połać, ewentualnie z małymi przerwami, kazde niższe położenie słońca wpuszczało by co raz więcej światła. Tak mi się wydaje że powinieneś zrobić  :wink: 
BTW: dla 15 lipca i 12:11 kąt padania promieni słonecznych to 58* (w linku będziesz miał grafikę) - z tego łatwo sobie narysujesz na kartce jak ma to wyglądać. Deski muszą być pod kątem w odpowiednich odległościach od siebie.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Właśnie wczoraj kupiłem drewno na taras na zadaszenie . Największa rozpiętość między słupami 5,10 m.
Przez całą zimę myślałem - zwykłe krawędziaki czy klejone. Będą się wyginały czy nie. Ceny !
Kupiłem klejonkę.

Boję się , że deski które mają zacieniać a są z litego drewna będą się wyginały. Jestem pewien , że będą się wiginały

----------


## the_anonim

hej hej, 
No widzę że nie tylko bryły budynku nas łączą u siebie też planuję w korytarzu podobne oświetlenie tylko raczej jedna szeroka listwa a że mam dylatację w płycie to chcę żeby ledy przechodziły na drugą ścianę przez podłogę, zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie. U ciebie jest kozak, wygląda jak z filmu Tron :wink: . 
Co do pergoli to też mamy podobne gusta, jak chcesz szybko o raczej kup system opierający się na materiale jak pokazuje *marcko* (jak znajdę katalog to podrzucę ci jakąś firmę którą kiedyś spotkałem na targach) będziesz mógł to szybko zdemontować na zimę. A jak nie to zostaje drewno tak jak pokazałeś pytanie czy na stałe pod jednym kątem czy takie które można regulować (ale to już roboty sporo).
Tu masz fajny system ale oczywiście cena zabija.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg_XdxqWZ8M

Tak że kombinuj kombinuj będzie ściąga dla mnie :big grin: 

Pozdro i zazdraszczam etapu.

Ps. napisz co tam ci chodzi po głowie co do ogrodzenia.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jest jeszcze tarasola https://tarasola.pl/ wrzucam ich stronę, bo mają i realizacje i materiały wideo. Niestety tutaj też cena boli. Wiem, że ktoś na forum zrobił to samemu, nick na s, ale więcej nie pamiętam  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

> Tu masz fajny system ale oczywiście cena zabija.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg_XdxqWZ8M
> 
> Tak że kombinuj kombinuj będzie ściąga dla mnie


NO MEGa... w sumie jakby pokombinować to nie takim dużym wcale nakładem można zrobić samemu... pewnie części przesuwne można poszukać w sklepach meblowych a reszta desek to nie problem... ZAINSPIROWAŁEŚ mnie kolega.... oj oj....dobrze, że mam dużo czasu zanim będę to realizował to jest temat do przemyśleń.... Na chwilę obecną mnie osobiście najbardziej odpowiadałoby coś takiego...

----------


## miloszenko

> NO MEGa... w sumie jakby pokombinować to nie takim dużym wcale nakładem można zrobić samemu... pewnie części przesuwne można poszukać w sklepach meblowych a reszta desek to nie problem... ZAINSPIROWAŁEŚ mnie kolega.... oj oj....dobrze, że mam dużo czasu zanim będę to realizował to jest temat do przemyśleń.... Na chwilę obecną mnie osobiście najbardziej odpowiadałoby coś takiego...


Kurcze, brakuje mi, żeby cała podłoga tarasu była w cieniu, bo nijak z niego korzystać się nie da, czyli potrzebna jeszcze osłona z dwóch szczepionych drzewek na wysokości z 4 metrów  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Hmm widze, że jest sporo zainteresowanie zadaszeniem tarasu  :smile: 

Ja myślę już o tym od jakiegoś czasu. Rozważałem :
1) tkaninę ala roleta rzymska (pokazał marcko/micarpia)  -  mam dostęp do znajomego sklepu tapicerskiego to coś bym wybrał. Boję się syfu. Miałem kiedyś trójkątny "żagiel" i po kilku deszczach robi się brudny. No chyba, że spory spadek aby uniknąć stojącej wody.
2) deski na stałe - na razie temat w toku - może micarpia znajdzie moment na pomoc w skeczupie.
3) deski regulowane - troche ala tarasola. Planowałem je spiąć ze sobą jakąś listwą. Działałyby jak żaluzje nawiewu w aucie - przesuwanie listwy zmienia kąt wszystkich desek. Najbardziej pracochłonne.
4) roślinność pnąca - zrzuca liście na zimę  :smile:  


@19Tomek - rozpiętość spora. Jest oczywiście kwestia przekrojów. Jaki kupiłeś? Ja myślałem o rozstawie słupów co 2m i kupiłem kantówkę 10x10. Jak poskładam to zobaczę jak to będzie wyglądać. Na działce rekreacyjnej mam taras o podobnym rozstawie słupów i źle nie jest. Fakt, że tutaj będę widział te słupy cały czas przez okna tarasowe - łącznie 4m przeszklenia. Najwyżej będę kombinował i rozsuwał rozstaw słupów do 3m. Na więźbę garażu kupiłem 14x7x600. Zobaczymy jak tam się będą uginać  :eek:

----------


## Daniellos_

Zamontowałem też drugi wentylator w WM i oficjalnie ogłaszam zamknięcie projektu. No może w 95% :big grin:  

Jak wiecie pierwszy wentylator mam na wlocie czerpni na dworze. 

Nie są to ciche wentylatory  :smile:  Drugi powędrował na strych. Jako, że kanały mam 160, a wentyl 180 musiałem zrobić obudowę. Zdecydowałem się na dwie połączone redukcje 160/200. Żeby nie przenosić drgań na konstrukcję twór ten został zawieszony na sznurkach  :smile: 



Szczelinę pomiędzy wentylem a stalową redukcją wypełniłem pianą, obciąłem nadmiar i obsmarowałem silikonem, żeby skropliny nie gniły w piance. Chociaż z tym silikonem to wiadomo co może się dziać, to chyba jednak lepiej niż pianka.

Po obłożeniu wełną wentylator jest prawie nie słyszalny. Dużo, dużo cichszy od tego na zewnątrz. Przeniosłem też na strych skrzynkę z filtrem. Po zamontowaniu jej w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym nie byłem zadowolony z generowanego przez nią hałasu. Zależało mi na łatwości wymian maty filtracyjnej. Teraz wolę mieć ciszę i pofatygować się na strych wymienić maty. Teraz skrzynka leży luzem przykryta wełną.
Tak było i tak nie róbcie  :smile:  Nie zawsze to co ładne się sprawdza.



Na razie oba wentyle sterowane są tym samym regulatorem napięcia. Drugie zepsułem i czekam na nowy. Docelowo oba wentylatory będą pracowały na osobnych regulatorach podłączonych kaskadowo czyli tak:

Regulatorem nr2 wyreguluję różnicę nadciśnienia/podciśnienia spowodowanego różnicą długości/oporów kanałów itd. Robi się to tak, że w drzwi wejściowe czy okno wkleja się folię i regulując właśnie nr2 sprawdzamy czy robi się balon w jedną lub drugą stronę. Po tym zabiegu całość instalacji sterujemy już tylko regulatorem nr1.

PS. All credits goes to Reku DIY

----------


## Daniellos_

Teraz dopiero obejrzałem filmik - to jest własnie jedna z moich koncepcji. U mnie wiadomo, że wszystko DIY, a tu byłoby sporo rzeźby. Garaż i spawarka to nadal dopiero plany  :big grin: 

Ogrodzenie chcę z koszy gabionowych. Coś w ten deseń:

----------


## coachu13

A w jakim celu te dodatkowe wentylatory w WM ?

----------


## Daniellos_

> A w jakim celu te dodatkowe wentylatory w WM ?


WM czyli wentylacja mechaniczna oparta na wymuszonym obiegu powietrza własnie poprzez wentylatory., W rekuperatorze kupionym w sklepie są wentylatory są zamontowane w obudowie. Mój reku DIY to skrzynka z czterema komorami zrobiona ze styroduru - jest nierozbieralna w założeniu  :smile:  Wentylatory są poza samą obudową reku. Jeden na dolocie, a drugi na wylocie.

----------


## micbarpia

https://youtu.be/WxbjGyvPQvw
tu masz przez wszystkie miesiace jak pracuje slonce na tarasie... staralem sie pokazac wymiary , daj znac ewentualnie jakis wariant ktory jeszcze chcesz sprawdzic

----------


## micbarpia

https://youtu.be/USIu8rue_XU ver beta

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Muszę opisać bo nie mam wizualizacji.
Kantówka osadzona bedzie w ścianie na uchwycie. Odchodzi od domu na ok 5 m. 
Drugi koniec jest łapany przez dwie kantówki pionowe, których drugi koniec jest zakotwiczony w podłożu. 
Rozstaw 140 cm , w słupach oświetlenie.
Między kantówkami , będzie tkanina lub poliwęglan od spodu zakryty bambusem. Ale raczej tkanina ze względu na śnieg. Może 1/3 poliweglan a reszta tkanina. Wyjdzie w praniu

Kantówki. Lite zawsze będą pękać , ale bardziej ze względów estetycznych bałem się wyginania i przekroje nic tutaj nie zmienią. 
Moje przekroje to 80 x 180 w klejonce

----------


## maxiking

Witam. Troche cisza nastała w tym temacie a dosyć uważnie go śledziłem. Mam pytanie: Jak wygląda na dzień dzisiejszy stan prac w Twoim domu i jak wyglądają koszty do obecnego momentu? Oczywiście koszty które są w pierszym wątku widziałem ale chciałbym uzyskac informacje na gotowo ile Cie wszystko wyszlo.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Witam. Troche cisza nastała w tym temacie a dosyć uważnie go śledziłem. Mam pytanie: Jak wygląda na dzień dzisiejszy stan prac w Twoim domu i jak wyglądają koszty do obecnego momentu? Oczywiście koszty które są w pierszym wątku widziałem ale chciałbym uzyskac informacje na gotowo ile Cie wszystko wyszlo.


Na ta chwile mój skoroszyt zeznaje 160tys. 
Jutro wrzucę mała aktualizacje bo teraz robię masę pracochłonnych pierdół z wykonczeniowki. Dużo pracy a efekt wizualny ledwo zauważalny.

----------


## aiki

> Dużo pracy a efekt wizualny ledwo zauważalny.


Jakoś takie znajome to dla mnie. Siedzisz tydzień po pracy na budowie a tu tylko podłoga w kotłowni.

----------


## Daniellos_

Kurna jakoś czas mi dzisiaj uciekł. Zapodam kilka tylko fotek.

Poprawiam moje otwory na drzwi, które zrobiłem większe z obawy czy zakupione później ościeżnice się zmieszczą. Potem kładłem płyty kg i płytki, a dopiero po nich montowałem ościeżnice i skrzydła - dlatego za późno zorientowałem się, że będzie dodatkowa jeszcze robota.

Pokaże na przykładzie kilku różnych, bo każde akurat mam w innym stadium  :smile: 
Uzupełniam styro.


Uzupełniam płytą kg.


Uzupełniam klejem gipsowym.


Szpachluję gładzią z kubełka, przecieram i gotowe.



W końcu można obrabiać listwami.


Jeszcze kilka fotek z obsadzania listew progowych i obrabiania kominka płytkami. 
Nie mam niestety super maszyny do szlifowania/cięcia płytek, żeby miec ładny i nieposzarpany rant.
Musze się wtedy ratować listwami. W łazience używałem takiej o profilu L, a tutaj takiej o profilu T.
Tak wygląda teraz kominek.


A tu troche detali.






Listy progowe ciąłem pilarką stołową do drewna. Trzeba dobrze trzymać na kawałku drewna i delikatnie operować, żeby zęby tarczy nie poderwały listwy. 
Kurna jak człowiek nie ma profi sprzetu (czyli dobrej maszyny , innej do każdej operacji) to musi tak "makgajwerzyć" :/

----------


## Slawskip

Jak na takie makgajrzewienie wygląda to wszystko bradziaga ładnie. Śledzę Twój temat już jakiś czas i jestem pod wrażeniem Twojej pracy i dbałości o szczegóły.

----------


## chilli banana

no miałeś trochę rzeźbienia - najpierw drzwi, teraz jeszcze ściany
ale jak zawsze wszystko bardzo ładnie wykończone  :smile: 

mam kilka pytanek, jeśli znajdziesz czas, żeby odpowiedzieć, to wielkie dzięki  :smile: 
- możesz się podzielić opinią nt. użytkowania okien? dobrze kojarzę, że masz głównie fixy? brakuje ci otwierania okien w ciepłe letnie dni?
- jak dajesz radę bez okapu kuchennego? da się odczuć jego brak?
- jesteś zadowolony ze swojej Lucy?
- ile cię wyszedł odkurzacz centralny? poleciłbyś to jako "must have" czy raczej zbędny bajer?
- zrealizowałeś jeszcze jakieś projekty arduino?
- jak się mieszka?  :roll eyes:  :big lol:

----------


## Daniellos_

@SlawskiP - dzięki  :smile: 

@Chilli:
- fixów mam połowę. Drugi raz wziąłbym chyba jednak otwierane. Nie są znacznie droższe bo chyba ok 300zł na sztuce w moim przypadku. Przyzwyczaiłem się też, że mogę swoimi wchodzić i wychodzić  :smile:  Plus fixów to większe przeszklenie. Np w pokojach okna otwierane w otworze szerokości 100, a w aneksie kuchennym mam fixa w otworze 90 i szerokość szklenia jest taka sama. Podczas projektowania można zawsze to mieć to na uwadze. 
Przez dłuższy czas myślałem, że mogłem zrobić większe okna w sypialniach dzieciaków, ale już mi przeszło odczucie, że mogło by być tam jaśniej. Może się przyzwyczaiłem, a może jasne kolory ścian i panele zamiast betonu na podłodze rozjaśniły wnętrza.

- okap - W ogóle nie czuję, że go nie mam. Jednak nie jesteśmy wybitnymi kucharzami i gotujemy na potęgę. Za dużo wstępnie przetworzonych już produktów  :sad: 

- wkład kominkowy Lucy - tu ciężko powiedzieć. Jestem zadowolony z tego jak wygląda, bo takiego szukałem - prostego w wyglądzie. Używałem go tylko zanim uruchomiłem PC, gdy dom był wyziębiony. Max co mi się udało osiągnąć to podniesienie o 10*C w salonie i to na krótko. Gdybym miał lepsze drewno, zamiast sosny i trocinowych brykietów z marketu to byłoby lepiej. Były to moje początki palacza i okazało się, że to nie jest takie proste  :smile: 

- odkurzacz centralny - projekt został zarzucony  :cool:  Na tą chwilę uważam, że to za dużo kosztuje. może jeszcze do tego wrócę, bo rurki pod płytą zostały i zrobię jakieś DIY wykorzystując jakiś odkurzacz warsztatowy zamiast dedykowanych. Planowałem w to miejsce zainwestować jakiś dobry bezprzewodowy, ale póki co używam Zelmera Sirius-a, który przeprowadził się tu z nami  :smile: 

- arduino - zostawiam na zimowe wieczory  :big grin: 

Mieszka się super. Nigdy bym nie wrócił do mieszkania w "mieszkaniu". Tutaj czuje się jakbym był cały czas na wakacjach. Rzeźbię swoje projekty na dworze i jest bardzo miło. Mogę przy tym wypić piwo, bo po robocie nie muszę siadać za kółko  :smile:  Jeszcze jest duuużo pracy, ale przestałem się śpieszyć. To bardziej hobby  :yes:

----------


## Daniellos_

Fotki łazienki z zamontowanym lustrem i oświetleniem. Paski ledowe: 50led/m, ledy 5050 warm white. Pasek led przy drzwiach prysznica to samo tylko wodoodporny IP67 czyli w tym gumowym kondonie.



Jeszcze obiecane kiedyś fotki wiatrołapu nocą z zewnątrz choć nie oddają tego kosmicznego efektu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Tu jeszcze jakaś fotka

----------


## micbarpia

Bardzo mi sie podoba pomysl z podswietleniem lustra w lazience... chyba ukradne na przyszlosc

----------


## karster

Pozazdrościć takich długich wczasów  :wink:  może za rok się dam radę przeprowadzić i też poczuję się podobnie  :smile: 

Jak się mocuje szafkę pod umywalki? Mam akurat umywalki na scianie działowej 11,5cm z porothermu i to na piankę. Jakoś tak się boję o mocowanie szafek wiszących pod umywalki.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja mam silikaty 12 murowane na pianę, dla której producent nie przewidział takiego zastosowania(tzn murowania silikatów). Do tego 3 blachy na 3 kołki jako punkty zaczepienia dla wieszaków meblowych, które są w szafkach. Na razie wszystko wisi  :smile:

----------


## dpo

> Stało się. Dzisiaj w południe zakończone zostało zalewanie betonem efektów miesiąca mojej pracy.
> 
> ...
> 
> Za beton miałem liczone 210/m3 i 200/h pompa. I pompa pociągnęła po kieszeni - 5h.


Czytam Twoj dziennik po raz kolejny bo sam pewnie niedlugo wystartuje i musze sobie odswiezyc wiadomosci.

Mam w zwiazku z tym pytanie czy rozwazales beton Agilia ? 
https://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/...JNpH-fBFA.html
Niby sie go nie zageszcza, wiec jak dostep do plyty nie jest utrudniony to poprostu mozna go wylac z gruchy - wiec i oszczednosc na pompie i mniej "tyrki"fizycznej przy wibrowaniu.

Korci mnie, ale niewiele realizacji widzialem/czytalem oprocz tego watku
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...entowa/page421
gdzie pozniej Merkawa "pojechal"po jakosci i mnie z lekka odstraszyl od tego rozwiazania.

Masz jakies przemyslenia na ten temat ?

----------


## chilli banana

> - fixów mam połowę. Drugi raz wziąłbym chyba jednak otwierane. Nie są znacznie droższe bo chyba ok 300zł na sztuce w moim przypadku. Przyzwyczaiłem się też, że mogę swoimi wchodzić i wychodzić  Plus fixów to większe przeszklenie. Np w pokojach okna otwierane w otworze szerokości 100, a w aneksie kuchennym mam fixa w otworze 90 i szerokość szklenia jest taka sama. Podczas projektowania można zawsze to mieć to na uwadze. 
> Przez dłuższy czas myślałem, że mogłem zrobić większe okna w sypialniach dzieciaków, ale już mi przeszło odczucie, że mogło by być tam jaśniej. Może się przyzwyczaiłem, a może jasne kolory ścian i panele zamiast betonu na podłodze rozjaśniły wnętrza.
> 
> - okap - W ogóle nie czuję, że go nie mam. Jednak nie jesteśmy wybitnymi kucharzami i gotujemy na potęgę. Za dużo wstępnie przetworzonych już produktów 
> 
> - wkład kominkowy Lucy - tu ciężko powiedzieć. Jestem zadowolony z tego jak wygląda, bo takiego szukałem - prostego w wyglądzie. Używałem go tylko zanim uruchomiłem PC, gdy dom był wyziębiony. Max co mi się udało osiągnąć to podniesienie o 10*C w salonie i to na krótko. Gdybym miał lepsze drewno, zamiast sosny i trocinowych brykietów z marketu to byłoby lepiej. Były to moje początki palacza i okazało się, że to nie jest takie proste 
> 
> - odkurzacz centralny - projekt został zarzucony  Na tą chwilę uważam, że to za dużo kosztuje. może jeszcze do tego wrócę, bo rurki pod płytą zostały i zrobię jakieś DIY wykorzystując jakiś odkurzacz warsztatowy zamiast dedykowanych. Planowałem w to miejsce zainwestować jakiś dobry bezprzewodowy, ale póki co używam Zelmera Sirius-a, który przeprowadził się tu z nami 
> 
> ...


Daniellos_ dzięki za wyczerpującą wypowiedź
 - nad oknami się zastanawiam, bo małż zaczął mówić o otwieranych, a tyle mi truł, że fixy i tylko fixy  :big lol: 
 - kominek - tu mam zagwozdkę, bo jak czytałam na forum o kominkach z płaszczem wodnym (taki będziemy mieć), to za dobry trzeba liczyć 10k
a na początku brałam pod uwagę kratki albo hinz (takie proste właśnie)
 - odkurzacz muszę poczytać o kosztach, poza tym szkoda mi czasu na instalowanie tego, chciałabym jednak jak najszybciej się przeprowadzić
 - arduino w takim razie będę pytać zimą  :wink: 

zdjęcia super, w ogóle to lustro na całą ścianę w łazience  :yes:

----------


## rafhi

Hmm jeszcze cię na piwku przed domem nie widziałem  :wink:  a przejeżdżam weekendami i coś cię ostatnio nie widzę.

Wpadnij do mnie na piwko to przy okazji ocenisz moją amatorkę  :wink: 

ps. stelaż i roślinki obecnie robią u Ciebie robotę, generalnie nie widać tego betonu i uważam, że to jest najlepsze rozwiązanie na tak szpecący widok. Naprawdę wygląda to bardzo fajnie.

----------


## Kamil_

Daniellos_ na jaką wysokość robiłeś nadproża, że musiałeś je obniżać?
Może inaczej. Na ile byś robił drugi raz. aby się nie bawić w doklejanie? 
Jakiej firmy masz drzwi wewnętrzne?


A i przy okazji drzwi wejściowe do domu co to za firma?
Na ile cm miałeś nadproże? Tam musi być chyba wyższe?

----------


## Daniellos_

@Kamil - teraz robiłbym na 205 licząc od finalnejpodłogi (kafli/paneli). Ja zrobiłem na wszelki wielki 210. Drzwi wewnętrzne mam z litego drewna z OBI, ale w LM są b.podobne. Firma Kornik. Zewnętrzne to drzwi drewniane firmy Dallas. Tam też miałem 210 i było ok.

@dpo - Myślałem o Agilia dość poważnie. Agilia to nazwa handlowa betonu samozagęszczalnego firmy Lafarge. Ja mam do najbliższej betoniarni tej firmy ponad 100km, ale jak zapytasz w dowolnej o beton samozagęszcazalny to mogą Ci zrobić. Zaoszczędzisz na pompie, ale wydasz więcej na sam beton. Postawiłem u siebie na oldschool - B25 + wibrator. Zdecydowałem się jedynie dopłacić i wziąć beton z betoniarni, która ma jakieś tam certyfikaty i ogólnie inne na jej tle wyglądają jakoś tak chałupniczo  :smile: . No ale wszyscy dookoła biorą z tej tańszej i domy stoją  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

No to teraz kilka fotek z budowy ścianki wspinaczkowej dla moich roślin pnących mających zasłonić cmentarny mur sąsiada, o którym wspomniał już kolego rahfi.
Drewno zamówione jeszcze wczesną wiosną z myślą, żeby tych soków życiowych miało jak najmniej. Kupiłem bez impregnacji i bez strugania. Wszystko DIY  :bash: 
Strugamy kantówki 7x7. Rozmiar niestandardowy, ale takie są kotwy wbijane w marketach.


Strugamy sztachetki 10x2. Takie sam wymiar wziąłem na łaty dachu garażu, który powstanie w czasie przyszłym.


Impregnat techniczny/gruntujący - Altax głębokopenetrujący


Impregnat wierzchni - Altax żywiczny



Kładziemy agrowłókninę, wbijamy kotwy z LM co 1m i zbijamy całóść do tzw "kupy"  :smile: 



Rozwieszany roślinność posadzoną w tym celu ok 2 lata temu. Trochę już urosła.

----------


## chilli banana

Elegancko!
a zabezpieczałeś jakoś te belki przed posadowieniem w ziemi?
czy ten impregnat starczy i nic im już nie grozi?

----------


## micbarpia

Efekt super, to teraz czekam na ten taras :smile:  kiedy sie do tego przymierasz?

----------


## Daniellos_

@Chill - w ziemię wbite są ocynkowane kotwy. Coś takiego z LM po 12pln


@micbaria - taras już zacząłem. Zbiłem już podstawę nośną, ale zanim zrobię resztę konstrukcji, którą planuję zakotwić do ściany domu, to muszę go otynkować. No i żeby nie było zbyt łatwo to wymyśliłem sobie, że moja elewacja wygląda tak jakoś mało interesująco i zrobię tam jakieś bonie czy coś.  :big lol:  No i teraz rzeźbię....

----------


## micbarpia

ok, to wstawiaj foto jak juz bedzie cos do pokazania  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> @Chill - w ziemię wbite są ocynkowane kotwy. Coś takiego z LM po 12pln


po 12 zł??
właśnie coś takiego ostatnio widziałam i się zastanawiałam, czemu mój mąż nie użył tego na nasz plac zabaw, zamiast betonu
ładniej by było i prościej potem do rozbiórki

----------


## coachu13

I takie kotwy wystarczą ?
Nie rusza Ci się ta konstrukcja ?
Czy złapałeś się gdzieś do betonowego ogrodzenia ?

----------


## aiki

Z doświadczenia szwagra - za parę lat te kotwy szlak trafi i będziesz lał beton.
Chili Twój mąż wie co robi.

----------


## uciu

ja miałem u siebie takie kotwy  i po większym wietrze pergola się położyła. Odkąd zabetonowałem stoi  :Smile: 
Ale u Ciebie zaraz za masz płot wiec jest osłona.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Stabilność takiej pergoli zależy od gęstości podłoża. Jeśli jest dobrze zbite to kotwy bedą stabilne. jeśli nie to w przyszłości można odkopać i porobić kleksy betonowe wokół kotwy

----------


## walec7_7

Świetnie to wygląda  :smile:  Jak wszystko u Ciebie  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> Z doświadczenia szwagra - za parę lat te kotwy szlak trafi i będziesz lał beton.
> Chili Twój mąż wie co robi.


No tak, i tak beton musielibyśmy dać, żeby było stabilnie, jak nawieziemy ziemi to będzie ładnie, na razie mnie to razi..

----------


## dpo

> @Chill - w ziemię wbite są ocynkowane kotwy. Coś takiego z LM po 12pln
> ....


Ja mam takie kotwy i na tym mi sie trzyma pergola juz chyba 10 rok - kupowalem w casto dawno temu wiec nie wiem po ile byly .....
Pergola somonosna, ze tak powiem i o nic sie nie opiera i nie jest zakotwiona. Wokol mam bukszpany i podlewanie auto ....predzej mi zgnija te belki podejrzewam niz cos sie kotwom stanie.

----------


## Daniellos_

Kotwy wydają mi się trwalszym rozwiązaniem od zabetonowanego drewna. Czas pokaże... Dodam jeszcze, że te kotwy z LM sa made in china  :roll eyes: 
Ta konstrukcja nie przenosi dużych obciążeń i stoi zaraz przy murze stąd nie obawiam się o jej stabilność.

----------


## chilli banana

no mi się te kotwy po prostu podobają na drewnie  :smile:  jakbym wiedziała, że to takie tanie, to bym naciskała na męża, żeby osadził belki w kotwy, a potem zabetonował  – i wilk syty, i owca cała by była, a tak pozostaje mi tylko wzdychać  :Lol: 
a swoją drogą  – pale w Wenecji ile stoją w wodzie, to takie w ziemi też swoje chyba wytrzymają?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Grubość takich pali ma znaczenie i to, że stoją w słonej wodzie, a nie w wilgotnej ziemi z robakami  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> Grubość takich pali ma znaczenie i to, że stoją w słonej wodzie, a nie w wilgotnej ziemi z robakami


ach, ok  :wink:

----------


## maxiking

Mam do Ciebie Daniellos_ pytanie . Mam w planach budowe domu : https://projekty.muratordom.pl//proj...i,3384,0,0.htm wykańczając, na razie tylko sam dół a poddasze może w przyszłości zaadaptuje na jakieś dwa małe pokoje i łazienkę. Będę dysponował w następnym roku przy rozpoczęciu budowy w kwietniu-maju kwotą około 180tyś zł po załatwieniu już wszystkich papierkowych spraw, przyłącza prądu ,wodnego . Czy w takim budżecie jestem w stanie postawić taki domek robiąc wszystko samemu korzystając z pomocy rodziny nie zatrudniając nikogo dodatkowego do żadnych dodatkowych prac ? Oczywiście sprzęt budowlany taki jak minikoparka, normalna koparka, spych czy choćby jakiś ciągnik z przyczepą nie będzie żadnym problemem bo posiadamy w rodzinie. Chciałbym postawić mały domek z garażem który nie będzie generował jakiś sporych miesięcznych kosztów . Może poleciłbyś coś innego mając tak duże doświadczenie po swojej budowie ? Innych opinie też są mile widziane . Pozdrawiam i dzięki za pomoc .

----------


## karster

http://www.domza150tysiecy.pl

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

@maxiking - Moim zdaniem z takim budżetem bez problemu wybudujesz dom samemu. Lekko nie będzie... ale da się! Jeszcze na waciki zostanie  :tongue: 
Jak przeczytasz mój wątek to znajdziesz info jakiego projektu trzeba szukać, żeby był tani w budowie.

Pokuszę się o małe podsumowanie kosztów z mojego arkusza kalkulacyjnego. Już dawno miałem zaprowadzić tam porządek.
Pamiętajcie, że w moim przypadku dużo było kombinowania, patentów itd. Teraz w wielu miejscach dopłaciłbym, żeby zaoszczędzić ogromu pracy i nerwów. Jednak w kilku innych miejscach dokonał bym ekonomiczniejszych wyborów.

*SSO - 48200* 
Płyta fundamentowa 24200 (po odjęciu rur kanalizy, rurek ogrzewania podłogowego i rozdzielacza)
Ściany zew.+wewn. 14200
Więźba 9800

*SSZ - 70200*
Pokrycie dachu 9000
Okna i drzwi 13000

*Stan deweloperski - 108500*
Sufity podwieszane 2200
Suche tynki (płyty kg) 2000
Hydraulika 1300 
CO+CWU 9400 (podłogówka, PC, Bojler)
Izolacja dachu  i stropu 2000
Elewacja 8600 (styro,klej+siatka)
WM+Rekuperacja 2000
Elektryka 2200
POŚ 8600

*Stan pod klucz - 141500*
Wykończenie łazienek 7400
Kuchnia + AGD 15000
Oświetlenie, gniazda itp 3000
Drzwi wewn. 3400
Podłogi 3200
Inne 1000

*Extrasy*
Kominek 5600

Powierzchni użytkowej mam blisko 100m2 co ułatwia obliczenia:
SSO - 482zł/m2
SSZ - 702zł/m2
Stan deweloperski - 1085zł/m2
Stan pod klucz - 1415zł/m2




> http://www.domza150tysiecy.pl
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


phi!  :cool:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Może napisz coś więcej o tych bardziej ekonomicznych wyborach? I też gdzie wybrałbyś gotowe rozwiązania?  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Może napisz coś więcej o tych bardziej ekonomicznych wyborach? I też gdzie wybrałbyś gotowe rozwiązania?


hehe to jest zabawna sprawa, bo prawie przy każdym etapie budowy natrafiałem na jakieś trudności i w duchu (choć nie raz głośno i dosadnie :wink:  ) mówiłem sobie, że powinienem był dopłacić do innego rozwiązania. Ale kilka bardziej wryło mi się w pamięć. 

*Drugi raz jeszcze raz policzyłbym dopłatę do alternatywnego rozwiązania i zastanowił czy warto oszczędzić:*
- rury WM - kupiłem aluflex i są bardzo delikatne
- płyty kg - gdyby krytyczny był koszt to tak, ale na ich montaż poświęciłem bardzo dużo czasu. Tylko z pozoru to jest szybko i łatwo. No i są delikatne.
- ocieplenie granulatem styro - jego mielenie DIY jest niespodziewanie pracochłonne. Jak nie masz opracowanej maszynki do mielenia to odpuść sobie.
- wiązary zbijane na budowie - drewno z tartaku nie będzie idealnie proste. Szczególnie pod blachę płaską to dużo pracy potrzeba, aby powierzchnia dachy była równa jak stół.

*Rozwiązania zastosowane i na tą chwilę drugi raz zrobiłbym tak samo:
*- szalunek tracony pod PF - najpierw styro na płasko na podbudowie, potem na nim zaznaczam gdzie ma być PF i naklejam burty, na koniec opaska przeciwwysadzinowa dołożona do styro wystającego spod burt.
- ściany zewnętrzne z betonu komórkowego, a wewn. z Silki (ma otwory an przelot, którymi można później prowadzić kable)
- okna w warstwie ocieplenia posadowione na kotwach - choć nie wiem na ile wpływa to na zmniejszenie strat to mając wszystkie onka do podłogi uzyskałem 1m2 powierzchni użytkowej  :smile: 
- używana PC - kurna to był najbardziej ryzykowny strzał, ale na razie działa. Fakt, że 3 miesiące od jej montażu zakopali mi gaz-rurkę przy działce  :stir the pot:  Tu dopiero czas pokaże na ile był to dobry pomysł.
- połowa płytek kupiona w II gatunku - może miałem szczęście, ale nie miałem z nimi problemów, a układałem na 1mm fugę. Wszystkie bym kupił w II gatunku gdyby podpasował wzór/format.
- od początku wiedziałem, że zabudowę kuchni będę robił z ikea, bo wcześniej kupiłem na wyprzedaży 25 frontów kuchennych. Gdy ma się to z góry zaplanowane, można zaprojektować tak aby pasowała do szafek, a nie odwrotnie  :smile: 

*Co na 90% drugi raz zrobiłbym inaczej:
*- pod płytę 10cm XPS - reszta na PF
- zrobiłbym wylewkę (teraz jej nie mam) i instalacje w styro na PF - daje to dużą elastyczność. można np przesunąć docelowe miejsce wc.
- strzemiona pomiędzy siatkami PF z drutu min 10mm
- gdybym jednak zdecydował się na tynk to tylko nie wymagający gładziowania
- okna zrobiłbym jeszcze wyższe, aby wieniec robił za nadproże.
- w pokojach dzieciaków zrobiłbym większe okna, bo zmniejszyłem względem oryginalnego projektu. Teraz nie jest źle, ale nie byłoby gorzej
- zrobiłbym małe okno w szczycie dla strycho/graciarni. Koszt nie duży, a zawsze to naturalne światło. Tu trudniej ocenić przydatność, bo dopiero jak będę miał garaż to będę wiedział jak często mam potrzebę zaglądania na strych. Teraz trzymam tam prawie wszystko i co chwila muszę tam chodzić.
- więcej przepustów pod PF. Tam już później nic nie dodasz. teraz mam wyprowadzoną wodę do ogrodu i przyszłego garażu rurką PEX przeciągniętą przez AROT 50 - niestety na złączkach pexa jest tak mała średnica, że mocno ogranicza przepływ. Do kranu w garażu to ok, ale do ogrodu przydałoby się więcej.
- przepusty pod przyszłe instalacje zrobiłbym większej średnicy niż obecne AROTy 50
- 5 gniazd sieciowych pod TV i inne to za mało.
- Murując z silikatów kup jedną paletę tzw połówek.
- Baterię prysznicową wybrałbym z termostatem. Jak już dotrze ciepła woda (brak cyrkulacji) i mogę zacząć się kąpać to za chwilę, gdy rury i armatura rozgrzeją się i przestają odbierać ciepło to znów muszę doregulować, bo woda za gorąca.
 - drzwi prysznica nie montować w linii spadku podłogi. Odsunąc z 10cm, aby kapiąca woda spadała już w miejscu gdzie podłoga ma spadek.
- nie kupować mieszanki traw gazonowej - może i odporna na deptanie, ale nie ładna. murawa nie robi efektu jednolitego "dywanu"


Tyle przychodzi mi w tej chwili do głowy. Już dawno planowałem zrobić taką listę. Wrzucam linka do niej z pierwszego postu, którego wciąż edytuję uzupełniając koszty itp.

----------


## maxiking

> @maxiking - Moim zdaniem z takim budżetem bez problemu wybudujesz dom samemu. Lekko nie będzie... ale da się! Jeszcze na waciki zostanie 
> Jak przeczytasz mój wątek to znajdziesz info jakiego projektu trzeba szukać, żeby był tani w budowie.
> :


A co sądzisz konkretnie o moim projekcie do którego podałem link w pytaniu ? Trudny ? Jak to według Ciebie wygląda bo masz sporo doświadczenia w takim samorobieniu po zakończonej budowie ? Podjąłbyś się takiego domku ?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> *Co na 90% drugi raz zrobiłbym inaczej:
> *- pod płytę 10cm XPS - reszta na PF
> - zrobiłbym wylewkę (teraz jej nie mam) i instalacje w styro na PF - daje to dużą elastyczność. można np przesunąć docelowe miejsce wc.


O widzisz, to ja mam odwrotnie.
Dwa tygodnie pieprzenia się z docinaniem styropianu  :wink: 
Jeśli będzie mi dane budować drugi dom, to na ten moment marzy mi się izolacja pod płytą i wszystkie lub większość instalacji w płycie, tak, by ta była docelową posadzką. No i przede wszystkim parterówka, ale to inna inszość.  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> Stan deweloperski - 1085zł/m2
> Stan pod klucz - 1415zł/m2


chapeau bas  :jaw drop: 

dzięki za przemyślenia i cenne wskazówki, ale jeszcze dopytam:

co byś Daniel polecił do WM? zwykłe spiro nie są elastyczne, czy o to chodzi?

możesz mi przypomnieć, jakie okna masz u dzieciaków?

----------


## karster

> Napisał Daniellos
> 
> Stan deweloperski - 1085zł/m2
> Stan pod klucz - 1415zł


To moja chałupa na razie nie wygląda blado bo już się bałem. Wychodzi mi 920zł/mkw. Co ciekawe, okna + rolety kosztowały mnie 45, tynki 20 więc niby wielka rozbieżność kwotowa a jednak cena z mkw dość zblizona. Przy moich 280mlw (po podłogach) raczej nie przekroczę 2tys za mkw pod klucz łącznie z nowymi garami czy skarpetkami do garderoby.

... i kupuj tu człowieku mieszkanie po 5-7tys za mkw przy 50-70mkw powierzchni  :wink: 

PS. Tynki, więźba no i okna a teraz wylewki. To jedyne ekipy u mnie wiec rachunek wyglądał by mniej ciekawie z kosztami robocizny za pozostałe prace.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## rafhi

Karster co tak tanio  :big tongue:  ja pamiętam ze ty ten dach to miałeś niezle wyceniony  :wink:  no ale szacun że udało ci się zejść do tych kwot.

Daniel co do gazu tak jak rozmawialiśmy nie wiem czy finalnie było by taniej. Ja wiedząc że jest gaz i tak chcę PC i finalnie policze to po montażu bo cos mi się zdaje że jest szansa na porównywalne koszty....

A tak poza tematem ruuki wprowdziło miesiąc temu taki daszek Hygge - pierwsze co spojrzałem to na zdjęciu jak twoj dom  :wink: 

https://www.ruukki.com/pol/dachy/ruukki-hyygge

no ale to kwestia gustu  :wink:

----------


## karster

... nie mam dachu (pokrycia). Brak fachowców i będę na 99%robił sam a nic na obróbkach blacharskich się nie znam  :sad:  potrzebuję pomocy a nie mam kogo o nią poprosić.

Ostatnia stawka jaką otrzymałem to 80zł za robocinzę, 300zł za okno (u mnie  :cool:  + coś tam jeszcze. 60kzl by brakło... 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Sam rób. Co będziemy wiedzieć podpowiemy.

----------


## karster

Dzięki za motywacje, niewielką ale jednak  :smile:  wkrótce zacznę wypytywać u siebie w dzienniku. Na razie muszę jak najszybciej wyszykowac sobie kąt do pracy bo w wynajmowanym lokalu na potrzeby działalnosci miałem wypadekn zapalił się duży akumulator li-ion od roweru siejąc spustoszenie w okolicy oraz przykrywając cały warsztat, każdy zakamarek milimetrem smierdzacej, trudnej w zmyciu, toksycznej sadzy  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## dpo

> Pokrycie dachu 9000


Mam pytanko odnosnie blachy Pruszynskiego.
Porownywales z Ruuki wizualnie ? 
Obie sie prezentuja podobnie i wziales P... bo taniej ?
Teraz po podwyzkach u nich roznica jest mniej niz 20% a szczerze mowiac na wlasne oczy obu produktow obok siebie nie widzialem.
Ruuki bardzo znana i chwalona ale nie wiem ile w tym marketingu a ile jakosci.

----------


## miloszenko

> ... nie mam dachu (pokrycia). Brak fachowców i będę na 99%robił sam a nic na obróbkach blacharskich się nie znam  potrzebuję pomocy a nie mam kogo o nią poprosić.
> 
> Ostatnia stawka jaką otrzymałem to 80zł za robocinzę, 300zł za okno (u mnie  + coś tam jeszcze. 60kzl by brakło... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


W takiej sytuacji najlepiej jest inwestować w gotowe rozwiązania - wiązary i blacha na rąbek. Robocizna powinna być najtańsza z możliwych, a i zrobić samemu jest dużo szybciej i łatwiej.

----------


## aiki

Jeśli interesuje cię obróbka kominów taka jak okien dachowych to kontaktuj się z Andrzejem Wilhelmi. Składasz jak LEGO. Reszta obróbek jest prosta i kilka chwil na YouTube bądź stronach producentów pokryć dachowych i będziesz wiedział o co chodzi.

----------


## rafhi

> ... nie mam dachu (pokrycia). Brak fachowców i będę na 99%robił sam a nic na obróbkach blacharskich się nie znam  potrzebuję pomocy a nie mam kogo o nią poprosić.
> 
> Ostatnia stawka jaką otrzymałem to 80zł za robocinzę, 300zł za okno (u mnie  + coś tam jeszcze. 60kzl by brakło... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


ajj mój błąd...jakoś sobie ubzdurałem że już masz ten dach  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> A co sądzisz konkretnie o moim projekcie do którego podałem link w pytaniu ? Trudny ? Jak to według Ciebie wygląda bo masz sporo doświadczenia w takim samorobieniu po zakończonej budowie ? Podjąłbyś się takiego domku ?


Dom nieduży i dość prosty w budowie, bo bez wykuszy, podcieni itp. Na pewno dach dwuspadowy byłby łatwiejszy. Przy chęci wykorzystania poddasza odpadają wiązary. Więźba dachu czterospadowego nie będzie łatwa dla samoroba.
Niewiele ścian nośnych to i fundament tańszy. Przy takim zwartym planie kwadratu łatwiej dogrzewać kominkiem z grawitacyjnym DGP jeśli miałbyś taki plan. Musiałby byc posadowiony w centralnej części domu.

Kuchnia jest trochę oddalona od "kotłowni" czyli bez cyrkulacji trochę będzie trzeba poczekać na ciepłą wodę.

Podoba mi się rozkład. Wydaje się być funkcjonalny. Chociaż sypialnie są na planie dość długich prostokątów. Może być trochę kłopot z ustawnością i tzw efekt "wagonu".
Minusem moim zdaniem jest jednostanowiskowy garaż. W projektach jest tendencja do ograniczania powierzchni na tzw graciarnie, bo każdy w to miejsce woli mieć  powierzchnie użytkowe. Skutkuje to trzymaniem gratów w garażu. Jak widuję domy sąsiadów z garażem jednostanowiskowym to auto prawie zawsze parkowane jest przed garażem. Przy dwustanowiskowym zdarza się, że oba stoją stoją przed, ale szansa jest większa  :smile: 

Mam nadzieję, że u mnie będzie lepiej z powodu sporej przestrzeni na strychu.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Mam pytanko odnosnie blachy Pruszynskiego.
> Porownywales z Ruuki wizualnie ? 
> Obie sie prezentuja podobnie i wziales P... bo taniej ?
> Teraz po podwyzkach u nich roznica jest mniej niz 20% a szczerze mowiac na wlasne oczy obu produktow obok siebie nie widzialem.
> Ruuki bardzo znana i chwalona ale nie wiem ile w tym marketingu a ile jakosci.


Nie oglądałem Ruuki. Tam gdzie mogę wybieram polskie rozwiązania. Z pruszyńskiego jestem zadowolony. Porównywałem tylko z BudMatem, ale Pruszyński miał panele z mikrofalą, a BudMat tylko z klasycznym podwójnym przetłoczeniem. Cenowo były podobne. Zapłaciłem mniej, bo BM zrobił podwyżkę, a kupiłem u Pruszyńskiego jeszcze przed. Anonim chyba miał ruuki. Blacha nie była gładka tylko miała takie mikro wgłębienia.

----------


## maxiking

> Dom nieduży i dość prosty w budowie, bo bez wykuszy, podcieni itp. Na pewno dach dwuspadowy byłby łatwiejszy. Przy chęci wykorzystania poddasza odpadają wiązary. Więźba dachu czterospadowego nie będzie łatwa dla samoroba.
> Niewiele ścian nośnych to i fundament tańszy. Przy takim zwartym planie kwadratu łatwiej dogrzewać kominkiem z grawitacyjnym DGP jeśli miałbyś taki plan. Musiałby byc posadowiony w centralnej części domu.
> 
> Kuchnia jest trochę oddalona od "kotłowni" czyli bez cyrkulacji trochę będzie trzeba poczekać na ciepłą wodę.
> 
> Podoba mi się rozkład. Wydaje się być funkcjonalny. Chociaż sypialnie są na planie dość długich prostokątów. Może być trochę kłopot z ustawnością i tzw efekt "wagonu".
> Minusem moim zdaniem jest jednostanowiskowy garaż. W projektach jest tendencja do ograniczania powierzchni na tzw graciarnie, bo każdy w to miejsce woli mieć  powierzchnie użytkowe. Skutkuje to trzymaniem gratów w garażu. Jak widuję domy sąsiadów z garażem jednostanowiskowym to auto prawie zawsze parkowane jest przed garażem. Przy dwustanowiskowym zdarza się, że oba stoją stoją przed, ale szansa jest większa 
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że u mnie będzie lepiej z powodu sporej przestrzeni na strychu.


Dzięki za pomysł z kominkiem. Zawsze chciałem mieć taki prawdziwy na zimowe wieczory a gdyby jeszcze w zimne dni wiosenne i jesienne można było nim dogrzać dom to byłoby super . Jakie rozwiązanie jeszcze proponujesz dla takiego domu oprócz tego kominka ? Gaz odpada ponieważ gazu nie będzie wcale.
Z tych dwóch sypialni na dole będzie jedna duża zrobiona i część pomieszczenia która zostanie będzie przedzielona prostopadle na pół, połowa będzie dostępna z garażu na jakiś mały stół i narzędzia a druga połowa będzie przynależeć do sypialni jako mała garderoba. Na razie to tylko plan dlatego dziele się swoimi pomysłami, żeby zobaczyć czy dobrze planuje. W garażu myśle zrobić jeszcze kanał z którego jeżeli nie będę korzystał będę mógł upchać trochę rzeczy i może też zabuduje miejsce pod schodami na jakieś odkurzacze i inne tego typu rzeczy. Tym sposobem mam nadzieje że miejsca na graty wystarczy. Poddasze będzie na 100% użytkowe , może nie na samym początku ale planuje tam dwa małe pokoiki dla przyszłych dzieci + jakąś osobną łazienke, mam nadzieje że miejsca wystarczy uwzględniając skosy dachu. Możliwe że będzie trzeba podnieść o 1 -2 pustaki powyżej stropu. Mam jeszcze pytanie gdzie byś w takim razie proponował zrobić ten kominek? A i jeżeli wiązary odpadają to trzeba normalne ściany działowe na poddaszu zrobić z silki ? Czyli już na etapie budowy dolnej części trzeba zaprojektować wygląd poddasza i wykonać stan surowy zamknięty wraz z oknami dachowymi a później wykańczać w miare możliwości ?  Kurcze mam tyle pytań że mógłbym książke z nimi napisać.

----------


## Daniellos_

@maxiking - z czasem wszystkie pytania otrzymają odpowiedzi. Musisz skupiać się na najbliższym etapie. Resztę zostaw na później. Jest tego za duzo dla osoby  dopiero zaczynającej przygodę z budowaniem. 
Jeśli planujesz taki myk z sypialniami to zapowiada się na dobry plan. 
Z kominkiem musisz pokombinować. Najprościej byłoby pomniejszyć łazienkę, tak by w salonie powstała wnęka, ale obie nie są zbyt duze.
Jak nie wykańczasz poddasza to nie musisz już teraz myśleć o ścianach działowych i nie mają związku z typem więźby. Jeśli chcesz je tam robić z ciężkiego materiału jak silka to trzeba uwzględnić przy obciążalności stropu. Jeśli miałoby to wpłynąć na zwiększone koszty stropu to robiłbym tam działówki z BK.
Okna dachowe wygodniej i łatwiej będzie zrobić od razu.

----------


## R90

> Aktualnie jetem na etapie mocowanie rurek ogrzewania:
> 
> 
> Zdecydowałem się na Kan-Therm Blue Floor PE-RT fi16. Wymyśliłem, że przymocuję je do dolnej siatki w pobliżu obu końców menadrów, a same końce i ich środki podwiążę do górnej siatki. Wtedy z grubsza licząc płyta będzie grzana w całym przekroju.
> Po przeczytaniu manuala Kan-Therm-u wybrałem ułożenie rurek w meandry (no obrazku fig.8 ) ze względu na łatwość. Układanie w spirale wydawało mi się bardziej kłopotliwe w przypadku gdyby po ułożeniu okazało się, że chciałbym jednak bardziej rozsunąć ułożenie rurek. Wtedy moge łatwo regulować czy ułożony pas ma zająć np 95 czy 105cm. 
> 
> 
> Generalnie najprzyjemniejsza robota odkąd zacząłem. Idzie szybko i sprawnie. 
> Zakupiłem 800m (4x200m) rurki i zaplanowałem 12 pętli po ok 66m
> Z krążka rozwijam niecałe 70m i muszę go rozwinąć czyli trzymam te 70m idę do tyłu i rozwijam. Ewentualnie rozwijam tocząc. Podejrzewam, że przy klasycznym PEX nie jest to konieczne, ale to jest w 100% tworzywo i jest zprężyste. Jak się tego nie zrobi to rurka się irytująco skręca i nie da się jej ułożyć.


Dziwie się, że w takim miejscu dałeś rurę typu PE-RT. Generalnie czytałem to co pisałeś - PE-Xa nie ma pamięci kształtu bo to nie rura z wkładką aluminiową. Za to jest najlepszym tworzywem , jeżeli chodzi o właściwości termiczno- mechaniczne. Nie bez powodu rura ta jest stosowana przy stropach termoaktywnych przy poważnych inwestycjach. PERT to najtańszy typ rury, nie mający takich właściwości jak PE-Xa

----------


## karster

No i fajnie, że najtańszy (jeśli to prawda)  :smile:   też mam te same rury i wiele osób na forum je ma. Nie znalazłem informacji negatywnych na ich temat (nie szukałem ale ci, którzy mają o takowych nie wspominają).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Właśnie PEX ma pamięć kształtu. Jak zegniesz/załamiesz to tak już zostanie. Moje rury były droższe od pexa. Spełniał wszystkie warunki wytrzymałościowe jakich potrzebowałem i nie martwiłem się gdy na nie nadepnąłem czy zagiąłem.

Fakt że jakiś produkt jest używany przy 'poważnych' inwestycjach nie musi oznaczać że jest najlepszy. Może po prostu jest 'wystarczajaco dobry'.

----------


## AWiatr

> hehe to jest zabawna sprawa, bo prawie przy każdym etapie budowy natrafiałem na jakieś trudności i w duchu (choć nie raz głośno i dosadnie ) mówiłem sobie, że powinienem był dopłacić do innego rozwiązania. Ale kilka bardziej wryło mi się w pamięć. 
> 
> *Drugi raz jeszcze raz policzyłbym dopłatę do alternatywnego rozwiązania i zastanowił czy warto oszczędzić:*
> - rury WM - kupiłem aluflex i są bardzo delikatne
> - płyty kg - gdyby krytyczny był koszt to tak, ale na ich montaż poświęciłem bardzo dużo czasu. Tylko z pozoru to jest szybko i łatwo. No i są delikatne.
> - ocieplenie granulatem styro - jego mielenie DIY jest niepodziewanie pracochłonne. Jak nie masz opracowanej maszynki do mielenia to odpuść sobie.
> - wiązary zbijane na budowie - drewno z tartaku nie będzie idealnie proste. Szczególnie pod blachę płaską to dużo pracy potrzeba, aby powierzchnia dachy była równa jak stół.
> 
> *Rozwiązania zastosowane i na tą chwilę drugi raz zrobiłbym tak samo:
> ...


Śledzę wątek od początku, ogromne gratulacje, a tym samym podziękowania za dzielenie się wiedzą!
 Mam pytanie odnośnie PF, w sumie bardziej o wylewkę, skąd taka zmiana? Pytanie pewnie laika, ale czy kanalizacja też znalazłaby się w tej warstwie styropianu, a nie pod płytą? Sami przymierzamy się do PF i bardzo nas to zaciekawiło  :smile:

----------


## R90

> Właśnie PEX ma pamięć kształtu. Jak zegniesz/załamiesz to tak już zostanie. Moje rury były droższe od pexa. Spełniał wszystkie warunki wytrzymałościowe jakich potrzebowałem i nie martwiłem się gdy na nie nadepnąłem czy zagiąłem.
> 
> Fakt że jakiś produkt jest używany przy 'poważnych' inwestycjach nie musi oznaczać że jest najlepszy. Może po prostu jest 'wystarczajaco dobry'.


Polecam poczytać trochę  :wink:  https://www.instalator.pl/2017/02/ru...-wewnetrznych/
PEX to nazwa ogólna, wszyscy zazwyczaj mówią tak o rurach z polietylenu modyfikowanego. Czy w swoich rurach masz wkładkę aluminiową? Tak się składa, że się znam na rurach i to bardzo dobrze  :smile:  A to , że były najdroższe to nieźle przepłaciłeś, bo generalnie rury PE-RT są najtańsze spośród wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Mam pytanie odnośnie PF, w sumie bardziej o wylewkę, skąd taka zmiana? Pytanie pewnie laika, ale czy kanalizacja też znalazłaby się w tej warstwie styropianu, a nie pod płytą? Sami przymierzamy się do PF i bardzo nas to zaciekawiło


Kanaliza klasycznie pod płytą. Styropian na płycie pozwala na możliwość zmiany planów co do posadowienia chociażby sanitariatów. Inny powód to fakt, że nie wydaje mi się, by samorób był w stanie zrobić płytę na tyle równą, żeby nie trzeba było dużo poprawiać. Zeszło z tym sporo roboczogodzin. Kolejny powód to ekonomia - 10cm XPS pod płytą i EPS80/EPS100 pod wylewkę to rozsądna opcja.




> Polecam poczytać trochę  https://www.instalator.pl/2017/02/ru...-wewnetrznych/
> PEX to nazwa ogólna, wszyscy zazwyczaj mówią tak o rurach z polietylenu modyfikowanego. Czy w swoich rurach masz wkładkę aluminiową? Tak się składa, że się znam na rurach i to bardzo dobrze  A to , że były najdroższe to nieźle przepłaciłeś, bo generalnie rury PE-RT są najtańsze spośród wszystkich


Wiem, że PEX to nazwa ogólna. Tak jak moja wiedza w temacie rur. Tacy jak ja określają tym mianem rurę z płaszczem alu.
Nie napisałem, że moje rury PERT były najdroższe. Mam rury Kan-Therm PE-RT i z pewnością nie są "najtańsze spośród wszystkich". Gdy kupowałem były droższe od PEXa Kantherm-a.



A teraz potrzebuję pomysłu jak obsadzić solidnie i stabilnie "kranik" z wodą do ogrodu na elewacji. Stan na dzisiaj to wystająca spod płyty wspomniana wyżej niebieska rurka  :smile:  mogę wydłubać rowek w burcie płyty i dziurę w styro na elewacji. Tylko jak zamontować stabilnie kran ogrodowy na końcu 25cm rurki (grubość styro na elewacji).
Może jakieś skrzynki w gruncie?


edit:
znalazłem jeszcze coś takiego(otwieramy i wpinamy wąż) za niecałe 100pln:


lub takiego (w środku 10m węża) za ponad 200pln

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak chcesz tylko wąż podpinać to bierz drugie, a jak jeszcze jakieś inne rzeczy to pierwsze  :wink:  to trzecie to raczej lipa bo 10m nie zawsze może wystarczyć no i nic wiecej nie podłączysz.

----------


## marcko

Te pierwsze dość rozsądnie wygląda bo uniwersalne. Pod kran bez problemu sobie dokręcisz końcówkę na szybkozłącze i będzie rozwiązanie drugie, a w razie potrzeby możesz cokolwiek innego pokombinować np trójniki. Sam myślałem jak to w przyszłości rozkminić i pomysł zaciągam od razu do użytku  :smile:

----------


## wilu27

Dzięki _Daniellos__  za cenne uwagi w moim dzienniku :smile: . Przyznam, żę troszkę mnie zaskoczyłeś i dałeś do myślenia ostatnimi wpisami co byś zrobił tak samo a co zmienił. Głównie chodzi o ogrzewanie w płycie i instalację wodną, bo piszesz, że drugi raz dałbyś EPS na płytę + wylewka . Ogrzewanie w płycie nie sprawdza się? Nie jest sterowalne? Czy chodzi tylko o elastyczność osadzania poszczególnych sanitariatów.
Piszesz też, że samorób nie zrobi płyty idealnie - zgadzam się. Ale czy sprawy nie załatwi miejscowe wylanie podłogi samopoziomującej? Mierzyłeś może jakie u Ciebie wyszły różnice w poziomie płyty, max. odchyłki? Zdaję sobie sprawę, że nie będzie idealnie ale liczę, że nie będzie tragedii :smile:  Zamierzam zastosować wynalazek _sadysty_, regulowane podstawki na rury/prowadnice do ściągania płyty (widzę, że też je stosowałeś), ale liczę się oczywiście z odchyłkami poziomów, tym bardziej że moja płyta ma ok 140 m2 i nieregularny kształt. Na zmianę koncepcji, na "tradycyjną" podłogówkę w wylewce już się nie zdecyduje bo zamówiłem już szkło odpowiadające ok 20 cm XPS-a, i dodatkowe koszty EPS-a i wylewki są dla mnie nie do zaakceptowania (czytaj: nie stać mnie :smile: ).
Powiedz mi proszę gdzie prowadziłeś instalację wodną, pod dolnym zbrojeniem czy pomiędzy dolnym a górnym bo ze zdjęć nie za bardzo widzę.

----------


## grend

Jeżeli chcesz tynkować to dzwoń bo za chwile będę miał znowu bana. Najlepiej to odłóż na jesień gdy jest 10 stopni

----------


## Daniellos_

> Dzięki _Daniellos__  za cenne uwagi w moim dzienniku. Przyznam, żę troszkę mnie zaskoczyłeś i dałeś do myślenia ostatnimi wpisami co byś zrobił tak samo a co zmienił. Głównie chodzi o ogrzewanie w płycie i instalację wodną, bo piszesz, że drugi raz dałbyś EPS na płytę + wylewka . Ogrzewanie w płycie nie sprawdza się? Nie jest sterowalne? Czy chodzi tylko o elastyczność osadzania poszczególnych sanitariatów.
> Piszesz też, że samorób nie zrobi płyty idealnie - zgadzam się. Ale czy sprawy nie załatwi miejscowe wylanie podłogi samopoziomującej? Mierzyłeś może jakie u Ciebie wyszły różnice w poziomie płyty, max. odchyłki? Zdaję sobie sprawę, że nie będzie idealnie ale liczę, że nie będzie tragedii Zamierzam zastosować wynalazek _sadysty_, regulowane podstawki na rury/prowadnice do ściągania płyty (widzę, że też je stosowałeś), ale liczę się oczywiście z odchyłkami poziomów, tym bardziej że moja płyta ma ok 140 m2 i nieregularny kształt. Na zmianę koncepcji, na "tradycyjną" podłogówkę w wylewce już się nie zdecyduje bo zamówiłem już szkło odpowiadające ok 20 cm XPS-a, i dodatkowe koszty EPS-a i wylewki są dla mnie nie do zaakceptowania (czytaj: nie stać mnie).
> Powiedz mi proszę gdzie prowadziłeś instalację wodną, pod dolnym zbrojeniem czy pomiędzy dolnym a górnym bo ze zdjęć nie za bardzo widzę.


Ogrzewanie w płycie się sprawdza, tzn grzeje  :smile:  Bezwładność jest ogromna co jest plusem , a z drugiej strony minusem. Jaką sterowalność masz na myśli?
Wylewka samopoziomująca jest b.droga. Przy wylaniu na całość podłóg wstępnie liczyłem to koszt wychodził mi już bliski klasycznej posadzki. 
Ogólnie trzebaby to wszystko podsumować, ale przypuszczam, że zaoszczędzone pieniądze na styro pod płytą wystarczyłyby na posadzkę. I wtedy masz równą podlogę. O jeden powód mniej do zmartwień.
U mnie płyta wyszła nienajlepiej. Najwyższy punkt do najniższego to ok3cm
Wszystkie instalace idą pomiędzy górną, a dolną siatką.
Rurki jako prowadnice to dobry patent, ale mimo to zalewanie płyty to dość nerwowy czas dla samoroba i to nie sprzyja dokładności.

Może dasz połowę szkła pod płytą, a połowę nad  :smile:

----------


## wilu27

Z tą sterowalnością chodziło mi o to czy nieduża zmiana temperatury na sterowniku (+/- 2 stopnie)  w danym pomieszczeniu jest odczuwalna, i w miarę szybka (oczywiście nie tak szybka jak w tradycyjnej podłogówce)?
Jeśli chodzi o wylewkę samopoziomującą to bardziej chodziło mi o miejscowe "łatanie", bardziej podrównanie niż wyrównanie podłogi. Widziałem u kogoś w dzienniku, że namierzał dołki w płycie polewając ją wodą i obserwował gdzie się robią kałuże i potem "łatał" te miejsca.
Szkła na górę raczej nie użyję bo za wysoko by mi wyszło. Odpowiednik 10 cm EPS-a to ok 15-18 cm ubitego szkła, do tego 5 cm posadzki i robi się 20-23 centymetrowa warstwa.

----------


## aiki

> Jeżeli chcesz tynkować to dzwoń bo za chwile będę miał znowu bana. Najlepiej to odłóż na jesień gdy jest 10 stopni


Coś nawywijał?

----------


## grend

> Coś nawywijał?


??? z banem ? Próbuja mnie dyscyplinować... Wojna Polsko Polska, albo niezła rozrywka - nie wiem co w moim przypadku ma większe znaczenie

----------


## 19TOMEK65

wilu27
Najlepsze jest jednorodne równe podłoże i do tego należy dążyć. 
Wszelkie łatanki i dolewki powinny być ostatecznością.
Poza tym im bardziej specjalistyczne masy cienkowarstwowe tym droższe. Inne pod wykładzinę , inne pod glazurę a tym bardziej inne pod parkiet klejony do podłoża. 
No i trzeba je dobrze wylać. widziałem dożo wylewek źle gruntowanych i wylewane nieprawidłowo ( najczęściej przelana woda )- sypiące się albo popękane

----------


## Daniellos_

To sprawdzanie nierówności kałużami wody i łatanie to pewnie u mnie widziałeś  :smile:  faktycznie poerwsze łaty się odparzyły, bo nie przygotowałem powierZchni płyty. Poźniej szorowałem płytę szczotką drucianą usuwając wdeptane nieczystości, mleczko itp.

----------


## Daniellos_

Witajcie po przerwie. Nic nie wrzucałem, bo mało robiłem i robię tyle na raz, że niczego nie mogę skończyć i pokazać jak wyszło.

Przykleiłem listwy na ościeżnice wewnętrzne czyli historii bieda opasek imitujących ościeżnice regulowanych DIY ciąg dalszy  :big lol:  Może w następnym domu będę miał takie wypasione skrzydła jak Anonim (na razie się dorabiam)  :wink: 
Nie mogłem kupić listew narożnych na tyle szerokich, żeby zakryły całą krawędź ściany i musiałem wklejać jeszcze płaskie. Lepiej będzie widać na foto. 
Listwy oczywiście olejowane Altaxem bielonym jak wcześniej ościeżnice.


Na to idzie już listwa narożna.


Po drugiej stronie sprawa jest łatwiejsza, bo ościeżnica zlicowana ze ścianą.
Tu jest tip, żeby nie przyklejać listwy blisko zawiasów, bo to ogranicza szerokość otwarcia skrzydła. Po przyklejeniu pierwszej opaski musiałem ją mocno podszlifować.



Pierwsza ościeżnica i listwy fantazyjnie docinane pod kątem 45*.


Potem jednak stwierdziłem, że za dużo roboty i odpuściłem. Byle szybciej, bo i tak jest z tym b.dużo babrania. Teraz opaski na jednej ościeżnicy mam inną od reszty. Wiem, że właśnie teraz przynajmniej kilku forumowym perfekcjonistom krwawią teraz oczy  :big lol:  Pozdrawiam  :bye: 

Docelowo wygląda to całkiem nieźle. Ale odkładam te patenty na półkę oznaczoną "kup gotowe i oszczędź sobie roboty człowieku" aka "tylko dla finansowych desperatów"  :smile: 





A tu widać jak spisują się moi pomocnicy czyli historia z cyklu "one man building".

----------


## micbarpia

Hehe, na temat patentow one man building trzeba bedzie kiedys stworzyc osobny watek koniecznie z fotosami :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ktoś mógłby jeszcze zapytać "czemu sobie to robisz" ? 
Już śpieszę z finansowym wyjaśnieniem. Gotowa regulowana ościeżnica bezsęczna sosnowa kosztuje 275pln.
Ja kupiłem nieregulowaną za 75pln + 25pln na listwy. Jednak jest z tym dużo pracy. W dodatku na takim etapie budowy, że ma się już wszystkiego dość. Szczególnie przy wykończeniówce gdzie trzeba dużo robić, a tak mało widać.

PS to mój 1000czny post na forum :wiggle:

----------


## Daniellos_

No ale nie tylko to robiłem przez całe wakacje  :smile:  W przerwach od lenia coś tam dłubię...

Poza kilkoma dniami urlopu (pierwszy po 2 latach przerwy) zabrałem się jeszcze za tynkowanie. No i to jest trudny temat. Nie chciałem nic pisać zanim nie skończę i samemu nie zobaczę efektu finalnego, ale zrobię nie mały wstęp....
Tak jak wszyscy piszą to nie jest proste  :smile:   Oczywiście taki stary budowlany wyjadacz jak ja uznał, że to jakieś czcze gadanie  :wink: 
Od razu zabrałem się za tynkowanie frontowej elewacji, chociaż sam każdemu samorobowi tłumaczę, żeby nabierać wprawy na jakimś mało widocznym elemencie, bo dopiero z czasem efekty są coraz lepsze.
Efekt moich działań póki co jest mało zadowalający. 
Zdecydowałem się na tynk mineralny Atlas Cermit SN-MAL i na to farba silikonowa. Najprawdopodobniej Caparol. Akurat tu nie chcę oszczędzać.
Wybór taki podyktowany był kosztem i podobno system dwuetapowy więcej wybacza takim lamusom jak ja. 
Dlatego z ostateczną oceną efektu końcowego wstrzymam się do czasu malowania. Może jak zeskrobię te najgorsze nierówności i pomaluję to będzie akceptowalnie.

Generalnie wysoka temperatura nie sprzyja kładzeniu tynku. Aktualnie ograniczyłem się do godzin 7-10 rano. Tynk bardzo szybko wiąże w wiadrze i gęstnieje, a różnica w gęstości jest od razu zauważalna w fakturze na ścianie. Używam taśm tynkarskich i staram się maskować łączenia. Tu efekt też zobaczę dopiero po pomalowaniu. 

Chyba jeszcze nie pisałem o tym, ale po jakimś czasie uznałem, że mojej elewacji czegoś brakuje i wyciąłem szlifierką rowki i wkleiłem tzw listwy do boniowania. W założeniu miałoby to wyglądać jak płyty cementowo-wapienne, ale już mnie opuściła nadzieja w tej materii  :smile: 


Tu się tynkuje.



Zbliżeń ścian na razie nie będzie. Jeszcze do tego nie dojrzałem. Musiałbym założyć 'Wall of Shame'  :roll eyes: 

Tak staram się łączyć odcięcia taśmą. Raz wychodzi lepiej raz gorzej.




Na tą chwilę zostały mi tylko górne partie szczytów. Czas kupić farbę i nadejdzie godzina prawdy. W ostateczności rozważam ponowne tynkowanie ściany frontowej. Tynk mineralny z wora nie jest drogi. Pewnie ok 600pln na cały dom

Na deser teaser - pierwszy mebel DIY czyli szafka do garderoby in progress...

----------


## micbarpia

No z daleka wyglada calkiem, nie wiem co tam ukryles na zblizeniach... :smile:  ale jestem ciekaw :smile:  co do mebli diy to jestem tematem b.zainteresowany. rozumiem ze zamawiasz odrazu plyty przyciete na wymiar z arkusza czy caly arkusz I sam tniesz? No I jak to wychodzi finansowo w porownaniu np z meblami ze slynnej 'szwedki'? Mam do kupienia szafe 2x2,36 ale mocno sie zastanawiam czy samemu takiej nie zrobic?

----------


## Daniellos_

Formatki płyty wiórowej zamawiam w markecie. Za bardzo nie porównywałem cen, bo robię pod konkretny wymiar, a takiego bym nie kupił. W dodatku kiedyś tam kupiłem jakieś fronty od szwedki po 8pln z wyprzedaży i teraz je adaptuje. Biała płyta laminowana z marketu jest tania - 27pln/m2. Po robocie oczywiście podsumuję koszty.

----------


## grend

tynk mineralny lejesz wody i czekasz 10-15 minut. Dolewasz wody,mieszasz  czekasz i mieszasz. Taki szczyt w jednym kolorze to w 2 osoby chyba że podzielisz to jakims kolorem. Te odcięcia kolorów to jakas masakra. Przy pierwszym kolorze rysowałem docelową linię i równo kleiłem tasmą dedykowana do elewacji później zacieralem tez na tasmie. Po skończeniu tynkowania ściągałem od razu taśme i wychodziła idealna linia którą później obklejałem taśma i robiłem następnym kolorem. Temperatura "poranna" 20 stopni dla nowicjusza to zdecydowanie za duża.

... a przede wszystkim ty tylko widzisz co jest źle zrobione na elewacji i tego się trzymaj

----------


## the_anonim

> imitujących ościeżnice regulowanych DIY ciąg dalszy  Może w następnym domu będę miał takie wypasione skrzydła jak Anonim (na razie się dorabiam)


"W następnym domu" hmmm :stir the pot: . Wyszło bardzo dobrze kolor bielonego drewna super a po drugie moja zaliczka 30% za drzwi jest pewnie większa niż kwota za wszystkie drzwi u ciebie :bash: . Ale przycinanie pod kątem 45st. Ci wypomnę LENIU :big tongue: . A tak w ogóle nieźle rzeźbisz, twoje patenty na robotę samemu coraz bardziej mnie zaskakują (za co bardzo lubię ten dziennik). 

Coś czuję że tynk zewnętrzny będzie Ci wychodzić bokiem jak płyty KG w środku.

Ps. robisz cofnięte listwy podłogowe bo widzę że zostawiłeś tam miejsce.

Pozdrawiam i zazdraszczam że ty już sobie mieszkasz i ja ciągle rzeźbię.

----------


## Daniellos_

@grend - tak jak Ty odcinasz kolor to ja tak odcinam poszczególne partie, na które muszę podzielić większy kawałek ściany.

@anonim - tak. Planuje mieć listwy zlicowane ze ścianą. Miały być z malowanego na biało OSB, ale idea nadal ewoluuje. Tzn jak wszystko u mnie - dopóki nie wykonane to może się jeszcze koncept zmienić  :smile:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Jeśli miałbym licować cokół ze ścianą to szedłbym w kierunku glazury - kamienia. 
Z listwą drewnianą czy drewnopochodną jest tak , że one trochę "żyją swoim życiem" tzn. mogą być lekko wygięte i nie da rady ich dociągnąć w więc idealnie zlicować i cała idea się sypie. 
Oczywiście wszystko idzie zrobić ale jak sam wspominasz nastąpiło już zmęczenie materiału ( osoby ) a to żmudna robota.

----------


## Daniellos_

@19TOMEK - płytki faktycznie dają radę, bo akurat w aneksie kuchennym tak robiłem i wtedy miałem myśl, czy nie polecieć w ten sposób po całości. Jeszcze się zobaczy. To jeden z tych tematów, które zostawiam na długie zimowe wieczory  :smile: 

Zrobiłem już garderobę. Nie jest duża, ale lepsze to niż szafa w pokoju. Ta szafka to był chyba mój pierwszy mebel DIY. Nie jest to takie proste jakby się mogło wydawać. Wymaga precyzji. Szczególnie gdy zaplanowało się 8 szuflad i chcemy, aby szczeliny między nimi były w miarę równe. Niestety tanie prowadnice szuflad nie mają szerokiego zakresu regulacji.



W gotowcach jest nacięcie po wewnętrznej stronie frontu, w które wsuwa się dno. U siebie przykręcałem kątownik pcv.


Na ścianie system do uchwytów półkowych. Do rurki na wieszaki wsadziłem pręta zbrojeniowego 12mm i teraz mam pewność, że się nie



Widać też było drzwi do garażu, którego jeszcze nie ma. Kilka wakacyjnych dni poświęciłem na ich wstawienie. Fakt, że miałem już wstawione wcześniej nadproże i otwór w izolacji na elewacji, ale i tak było z tym sporo roboty. Same drzwi to jakaś chińszczyzna z marketu - metalowe z wypełnieniem pianką.

Podsumowanie kosztów garderoby:
*120* System do półek
*250* Płyty meblowe na komodę, półki i drzwi
*170* Szuflady
*70* Fronty z wyprzedaży
*10* Nogi
*15* drążek
*95* System do drzwi przesuwnych (montaż w toku)
*RAZEM 730*

----------


## Daniellos_

No i teraz moja ściana płaczu. Żeby ktoś nie pomyślał, że jak wszystko robi się samemu to jest miód, malina  :sick: 
To najgorsze miejsca przy najgorszym świetle - promienie słoneczne równolegle do ściany.



Otynkowałem już całość i mogę powiedzieć, że dopiero ostatnie dwa dni czyli tam, gdzie tynkowałem szczyt nad tarasem zaczęło mi to jakoś wychodzić.
Te najgorsze miejsca będę chciał poprawić. Tank bardzo szybko wiązał i po nałożeniu powinienem więcej zbierać z powrotem do wiadra. 
Plan jest taki, aby spróbować zeszlifować te nierówności papierem ściernym o dużej granulacji i zobaczyć jak będzie po pomalowaniu. Jak już wspomniałem w najgorszym wypadku zeszlifuję i położę tynk jeszcze raz. Koszt tynku na całą ścianę to ok 150pln. 

Teraz kwestia farby.  Celem rozeznania się w cenach byłem w lokalnym sklepie forumowego kolegi fighter, bo jest kilka km ode mnie. Hmm ceny wyższe od innego sklepu, gdzie oferują produkty Caparola. Generalnie ceny 10l białej farby silikonowej Caparol Muresko to ok 280pln/10l (wydajność ok 4m/l). Do tego dochodzi podkład, który kosztuje tyle samo co ta farba silikonowa. Tylko mi wydaje się to dziwne  :Confused: 

U fightera zaproponowano mi jeszcze farbę CHEMS. Że niby "oni" w laboratorium sprawdzili skład farb Caparola i zrobili coś na ten wzór. Na forum znalazłem informacje o farbach do wnętrz tej firmy. Zaangażowany jest inny forumowy kolega - coulignon. Koszt farby CHEMS to 160pln/10l.

----------


## the_anonim

Hmmm, nie wygląda to dobrze :oops:  pytanie jaki będzie efekt po farbie. Może da się kupić jakiś próbnik tych farb (1L) i zobaczyć efekt.

----------


## karster

Przecież coulignon i CHEMS to jedno i to samo  :smile:  ja też biorę raczej te farby. Fighter mnie do nich przekonał do nich. Bo jakość caparola a cena jakby lepsza  :wink:  

PS. Te trytytki to chociaż białe mógłbyś dać  :wink:  a scianę kiedy planujesz wykończyć? Jakimś finiszem na szybkosci pewnie dało by radę to wykonać bo wygląda na gładką. Może te gladzie bezpyłowe?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Chyba nie jestem już taki drobiazgowy  :smile: 
Trytrytki ciężko dostrzec gdy na wieszakach wiszą ubrania. Podobnie ze ścianą. Jest tylko pomalowana. Jej też już nie widać  :smile: 

Chems - nie znalazłem opinii ich farb elewacyjnych. Może będę pierwszy, który napisze  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Był na forum temat coulignona o tych farbach. Z tego co pamiętam źle z nimi nie było.

----------


## karster

> Był na forum temat coulignona o tych farbach. Z tego co pamiętam źle z nimi nie było.


https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...-od-producenta!

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## grend

> No i teraz moja ściana płaczu. Żeby ktoś nie pomyślał, że jak wszystko robi się samemu to jest miód, malina 
> To najgorsze miejsca przy najgorszym świetle - promienie słoneczne równolegle do ściany.
> 
> Otynkowałem już całość i mogę powiedzieć, że dopiero ostatnie dwa dni czyli tam, gdzie tynkowałem szczyt nad tarasem zaczęło mi to jakoś wychodzić.
> Te najgorsze miejsca będę chciał poprawić. Tank bardzo szybko wiązał i po nałożeniu powinienem więcej zbierać z powrotem do wiadra. 
> Plan jest taki, aby spróbować zeszlifować te nierówności papierem ściernym o dużej granulacji i zobaczyć jak będzie po pomalowaniu. Jak już wspomniałem w najgorszym wypadku zeszlifuję i położę tynk jeszcze raz. Koszt tynku na całą ścianę to ok 150pln. 
> 
> Teraz kwestia farby.  Celem rozeznania się w cenach byłem w lokalnym sklepie forumowego kolegi fighter, bo jest kilka km ode mnie. Hmm ceny wyższe od innego sklepu, gdzie oferują produkty Caparola. Generalnie ceny 10l białej farby silikonowej Caparol Muresko to ok 280pln/10l (wydajność ok 4m/l). Do tego dochodzi podkład, który kosztuje tyle samo co ta farba silikonowa. Tylko mi wydaje się to dziwne 
> 
> U fightera zaproponowano mi jeszcze farbę CHEMS. Że niby "oni" w laboratorium sprawdzili skład farb Caparola i zrobili coś na ten wzór. Na forum znalazłem informacje o farbach do wnętrz tej firmy. Zaangażowany jest inny forumowy kolega - coulignon. Koszt farby CHEMS to 160pln/10l.


Tynk nie powinieneś ściągać ze ściany - to musisz tak rozprowadzać aby był na grubośc ziaren. Wtedy w takim stanie powinieneś zacierać. Możesz dać klej siatka i jeszcze raz tynk - dodatkowa grubośc 2 mm praktycznie niezauważalna. Spróbuj zrobić to przy 10 stopniach i najlepiej w 2 osoby. Jedna nakłada na grubość ziarna a druga tylko wyrównuje
Ja przy 10 stopni miałem dużo czasu na zatarcie i szybko nie wysychał

----------


## grend

Ja tez malowałem farbą Chems. farba jak farba....  :smile:  Nie przywiazuję wagi do firmy bo to tylko marketing a nie jakość. Np do tynku Caparolla mam dużo zastrzeżeń i to nie tylko na mojej elewacji....

...po sezonie jak oceniasz swój dach ? Według mnie mój dach nic się nie zmienił jest nadal perfekcyjny aczkolwiek obróbka na OSB pofalowała

----------


## Daniellos_

> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...-od-producenta!
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


To jest ten wątek dotyczący tylko farb wewnętrznych. Wtedy chyba jeszcze nie robili elewacyjnych. Jestem prawie zdecydowany. Zdam relację.


@grend - w tutarialach na yt zaciągali tynk na ścianę, ale zawsze zostaje więcej niż na grubość ziarna. np po bokach pacy wyłazi... Ja zaciągałem z grubsza fragment ściany, potem zbierałem wszystko ponad grubość ziarna do wiadra i zacierałem. Tak widziałem na yt. Nie mam niestety nikogo kto mógłby mi pomóc. Tzn może bym kogoś poprosił, ale nie chcę. To taka moja budowlana wersja powiedzenia "pożycz pieniądze, a stracisz przyjaciela"  :smile: . Teraz mogę mieć pretensje tylko do siebie  :wink: 

Mój dach oceniam bardzo dobrze. Dokładność przy wyprowadzaniu równej powierzchni dachu zaprocentowała. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Blacha leży na dachu już z rok.

----------


## grend

> @grend - w tutarialach na yt zaciągali tynk na ścianę, ale zawsze zostaje więcej niż na grubość ziarna. np po bokach pacy wyłazi... Ja zaciągałem z grubsza fragment ściany, potem zbierałem wszystko ponad grubość ziarna do wiadra i zacierałem. Tak widziałem na yt. Nie mam niestety nikogo kto mógłby mi pomóc. Tzn może bym kogoś poprosił, ale nie chcę. To taka moja budowlana wersja powiedzenia "pożycz pieniądze, a stracisz przyjaciela" . Teraz mogę mieć pretensje tylko do siebie 
> .


Właśnie nie moze być grubiej bo później wychodzą "babole" i musisz się za bardzo cofac. Ja taki problem przerabiałem gdy nie rozcieńczyłem tynku i nie dałem rady rozprowadzić tego na grubośc ziarna

----------


## uciu

Daniellos...dobrze masz - przy takim słońcu  wychodzą babole nawet jak firma Ci zrobi. Powiem Ci, że ja już przy budowie dałem troche na luz - zawsze musiałem mieć wszystko idealnie ale nie da się,. Im dłużej tam jeżdżę tym poziom wymagań spada..
Mi robiła firma a i tak jest wiele niedokładności - jakieś przebarwienia na części, nie dojechali czasem do samego dołu, tu nie dojechali do okna i potem bawiłem się pędzelkiem itp.
Za samo położenie tynku i gruntu wzięli 45 za m2 (przy białym kolorze). Przeliczając na wiadra zużyli tynku za 4400 a 5600 wzięli za 2 dni roboty. Do tego wypili w 3osoby 80 piw...
Jak się nie przyzwyczaisz do tego to pozostaje klej, siatka i od nowa. Powodzenia :Smile:

----------


## cob_ra

Też myślałem bawić się w strukturę ale we dwóch, jednak odpuściłem. Wpadł znajomy firmą i w 5 wjechali na dom i zrobili. Te babole co mi powychodziły w słońcu w zaciąganiu siatki udało się tynkiem lekko zamaskować. Ale jedno co powiedział mi znajomek, sam zrobiłem niż jego pracownicy. Nawet mi proponował abym do niego poszedł do elewacji. Ale to nie dla  mnie temat. 

Z czasem zapomnisz, albo nauczysz się z tym żyć. A jak będzie bolało poprawisz.

----------


## Tomi78__

Witam, pozwole sobie podglądać temat i czerpac garsciami, pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

@uciu - jednak to było dla mnie nie do zaakceptowania. Nie na frontowej elewacji.

Zeszlifowałem tarczą do betonu te fale. wcześniej próbowałem ruszyć szlifierką taśmową z grubym papierem, ale za twarde.

Zaciągnąłem tynk na całości bez łączeń. Zeszło się na tym od 6 do 12. Jak jest mokre to wygląda wszystko ładnie, ale potem jak już wyschnie i słońce zaświeci pod tym niekorzystnym kątem to jednak widać, że ideał to nie jest. Jest już jednak akceptowalnie. 



Teraz mogę powiedzieć co bym robił inaczej w kwestii elewacji.
1. Styro kleiłbym na klej z wora. Pomimo odczekania kilku minut pomiędzy nałożeniem warkocza, a przyłożeniem do ściany potrafi jeszcze lekko odepchnąć styro od ściany. Wtedy jest dodatkowa robota ze szlifowaniem styro.
2. Siatkę i klej jak najbardziej można zrobić samemu. Im równiej położymy styro tym cieńsza i równiejsza warstwa kleju do zatapiania siatki będzie potrzebna.
3. Odpuściłbym położenie tynku samorobnie. Jednak ja w pewnym momencie się tak zafixowałem, że wszystko robię na budowie sam, że nawet mi przez myśl nie przeszło, żeby brać ekipę. Nie rozważałem czy robić samemu czy nie. Jak teraz o tym myślę to wydaje mi się dziwne, ale to już chyba takie samorobne skrzywienie. Unikajcie tego  :roll eyes:

----------


## sebcioc55

> 3. Odpuściłbym położenie tynku samorobnie. Jednak ja w pewnym momencie się tak zafixowałem, że wszystko robię na budowie sam, że nawet mi przez myśl nie przeszło, żeby brać ekipę. Nie rozważałem czy robić samemu czy nie. Jak teraz o tym myślę to wydaje mi się dziwne, ale to już chyba takie samorobne skrzywienie. Unikajcie tego


ja na szczęście pare razy do tego doszedłem na swojej budowie. Czasami po prostu czas za nas decyduje. Z drugiej strony na dzień dzisiejszy za samo tynkowanie elewacji liczą sobie 20zł/m^2, oklejanie i gruntowanie to dodatkowa kasa. Więc policz sobie ile oszczędziłeś...  Najważniejsze jest w tym wszystkim to, że trzeba wiedzieć na czym można oszczędzić, a na czym nie. Jednak przy pierwszej budowie to nie jest łatwe do ogarnięcia.

BTW nie jedna elewacja robionowa przez fachowców wygląda dużo gorzej niż ta Twoja
możesz też sobie wyobrazić swoje [email protected]#$%^ jeżeli dałbyś te opisywane 20zl/m i miałebyć gorzej  :big grin:

----------


## karster

O kurczaki, już się boje. Jutro mam mieć dostawę styropianu, zamówiłem etixa. Klej z wora. Klej do styro, do siatki jak i siatka od caparola. Mam jedno bardzo ważne pytanie, jak spierdziele siatkę to na tynku już nawet ekipa nie wyrówna a ja tym bardziej? A może jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy siatke też trzeba robić całymi ścianami? Jakieś tips&trics?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Tak. Nierówności na etapie siatki będzie widać na rynku. Tynkiem nic nie zgubisz.
Siatki nie trzeba kłaść całej ściany na raz. Jak już położysz jeden pas i chcesz na nim skończyć to ściągnij pacą cały klej z szerokości zakładu 20cm. Potem pociagniesz klej na ten zakład, podniesiesz go i pociagniesz pacą pod spodem, aby klej rozciągnąć również pod siatką i kładziesz kolejny pas.
Staraj się kłaść kleju mniej więcej na 2 grubości siatki, tak aby na zakładach siatką przebijała.
Pamiętaj żeby nie laczyc styro w.naroznikach otworów okiennych. Narożniki rob z całej płyty wycietej w L. Dozbrajaj też narożniki siatką. Ja robiłem jedno i drugie, a i tak pojawiały mi się miejscami pajęczyny na kleju hmm 
No i listwy z siatką to fajna sprawa. Zarówno okapnikowe jak i narożne.

----------


## grend

Daniellos posiaadając obecnie wiedzę na temat położenia tynku na elewacji przygladałeś się innym elewacjom ???? 

Moje doświadczenie. 
Klejenie styro na klej z wora i pianką na obwodzie. Później długa 3 metrowa łata i szlifowanie elewacji aby perfekcyjnie była prosta. Narożniki wklejane na 'ZERO" czyli wystaja fabrycznie na 1-2 mm. 
Wklejamy siatkę i zakłady 10-15 cm ściągamy pacą w ten sposób aby było jak najmniej kleju. Później łata sięgająca między tymi zakładami i wyrównanie srodka. ... i kolejny raz całość klejem - wtedy samorób jest wstanie uzyskac prawie lustro .... i później wystarczy potynkować DOBRZE co potrafi 20% ekip ale żeby to wiedzieć na co zwrócic uwage to trzeba ....... wczesniej samemu potynkowac  :big grin: 


*Dobrze wykonana elewacja to dobrze położona wartstwa zbrojąca*

----------


## grend

To jest moja elewacja. Pierwsze zdjecie elewacja bezpośrednio nasłoneczniona, 4 nastepne naświetlenie po skosie




Generlnie dla mnie samo zatarcie nie było problemem - problem tkwił w nierównej masie zbrojacej, którą wykonałem bez odpowiedniej wiedzy. Inny poziom trudnosci jest przy ciemnym tynku z wiadra który w pierwszym etapie mnie "pokonał". 
Danielos ta różnica pewnie wynika ze ja tynkowałem tynkiem cw i później szpachlowałem i to zaprocentowało przy tynku zewnętrznym

----------


## Daniellos_

Kurna czas leci tak szybko, że szok. Wydaje mi się jakbym dopiero co napisał tu posta, a w rzeczywistości mija miesiąc. :sad: 
No ale, żeby nikt nie myślał, że nic nie robię  :big tongue: 

@grend - u Ciebie wygląda naprawdę dobrze. U mnie niestety nie i chyba już się z tym pogodziłem. Po prostu nie mam juz na to czasu i sił. Tak jak uważam, że mój dach to najlepiej położona blacha na rąbek jaką widziałem, tak elewacja w opozycji jest mocno średnia. Musi być równowaga we wszechświecie  :smile:  
Wymyśliłem, że teraz wszystko inne wokół domu musi robić super wrażenie, żeby odwracać uwagę  :big grin: 

No to lecimy...
Od jakiegoś już czasu działam pod presją kończącego się sezonu na prace na zewnątrz i wstępnie w planach na ten rok odpuściłem garaż, żeby zająć się całą resztą.Fakt, że na razie aura wyjątkowo dopisuje. 
Podejście drugie do zakładania trawnika. Poprzednim razem nie przyłożyłem się do podlewania. Tzn wcale nie podlewałem, bo na poprzedniej działce nie podlewałem i piękna trawa wyrosła. Zapomniałem jednak, że tam była zupełnie inna gleba i wysokie wody podskórne.
Tutaj ziemia ma naleciałości gliniaste i po wyschnięciu zrobiła się taka skorupa, że nie można szpadla wbić. Zamiast się męczyć z tą zeschniętą wykorzystałem zasoby ziemii od sąsiada (dzięki rahfi) i nawiozłem kolejną warstwę. Ok 10cm przy domu i 4cm przy brzegu działki. Finalnie teren podniosłem o tyle, że przy domu zakryłem płytę fu. Poziom gruntu będzie kilka cm pod okapem elewacji.

Zainwestowałem też w siatkę przeciw kretom, które bardzo interesują moich sąsiadów, bo u nich ich nie ma  :WTF: 


Zakłady przysypuję ziemią, bo nie można szpilki wbić ....


Kładziemy warstwę ziemii


Pierwotnie koparkowy miał nie równać, żeby nie podrzeć siatki. Jednak bryły były tak duże, że powiedziałem, żeby lekko przejechał łychą. No i w wielu miejscach siatke podarł. Potem łatałem gdzie znalazłem dziurę. Ilu dziur nie znalazłem - kret pokaże... Pewnie więcej roboty miałem z łataniem niż bym miał z rozbijaniem brył. Życie....


Potem zaczęło się wyrównywanie ziemii, walcowanie, sianie trawy, układania obrzeży trawnikowych itd. Bardzo żmudna praca. Oczywiście się powtórzę i powiem, że zajęło to znaaacznie więcej czasu niż przewidywałem....





Tu jeszcze kącik gdzie ma być cień wtedy gdy cały taras będzie w słońcu. Żeby było gdzie usiąść z kawką na dworze. Kącik planowany w stylu ogrodu japońskiego. Oczywiście a moim wydaniu czyli w przeciwieństwie do prawdziwych japońskich - minim obsługi  :smile:  Dlatego stawiam głównie na iglaki, żeby ograniczyć sprzątanie liści.


Położyłem też geowłókninę przed domem

Tu się zaczęło wysypywanie grysu


Tu wspomniany grys. Na mazowszu kopalni nie mamy. Trzeba ciągnąć z południa. Transport pewnie przekracza koszt samego kamienia. Żeby cena była przystępna musiałem zamówić całą łódkę 25t. Na foto widać mniej więcej 20% całości.

----------


## Daniellos_

Kolejny mały update z placu boju. Dzisiejsze dzień pracy już niestety deszczowy. Podobno na weekend ma być jeszcze pogoda. Trzymam kciuki, bo w planach fundament pod bramę i furtkę.

Akcja podest zakończona. Pod podestem jest opaska przeciw-wysadzinowa, a pod i nad nią piach. Wyszedłem z założenia, że wysadzin nie będzie to wkopywac się głęboko nie będę. W zasadzie leży na gruncie. Czas pokaże  :roll eyes: 
Mini szalunek, a w środku co popadnie, z tego co zostało po budowie. Beton rozrabiany w taczce ręcznie to nie chciałem się przepracowywać z rozrabianiem. Najbardziej obawiałem się, że podest może "odjechać" od domu. Dlatego wbiłem 3 pręty 80cm pomiędzy gruzem (nie ma na foto).


Silka szybko odciągała wodę i skurcz jak się patrzy.


Na wierzch położyłem gruby gres samonośny 60x60x2. Dookoła obrzeże betonowe grafit za leroya. Ten sam który układam jako "chodnik". Widać jak grys zmienia kolor jak jest mokry - robi się beżowy.


Trzeba było zeszlifować na szczycie, żeby pasowało.


Na gotowo wygląda tak. Gres wszędzie ten sam, ale na foto wygląda jakby miał inny odcień.


Tu jeszcze focia gresu, który będzie chodnikiem/ścieżką na trawniku. Płytki "wpuściłem" w grunt, żeby kosiarka na nich nie podskakiwała.


I ścieżka/chodnik po drugiej stronie domu. Okna w sypialniach są otwierane i np w lato można sobie przejść na taras.



Miałem zostawić odpływ z rynien, aby woda płynęla po trawniku, bo mam spadek. Jednak patrząc na zieleniejące i kwitnące okolice wylotu rynny uznałem, że nie męczyłby mnie taki widok na opasce żwirowej. Sporo życia spływa z deszczem z dachu. Zrobiłem drenaż. Skoro już prułem trawnik i siatkę na krety to wkopałem od razu rurkę do nawadniania trawnika (w tym roku już nie dałem rady ruszyć tematu nawadniania). 



Skończyłem także malować elewację. O samej farbie więcej później. Tu pokażę tylko pierwszą próbę koloru. Nie wiem czy to kwestia mieszalnika czy odwzorowania kolorów przez światło w sklepie, ale chciałem grafit, a farba wyszła jakby czekoladowa. 


Wróciłem do sklepu i zaoferowano mi inny kolor. Chętnie przystałem, bo żonie zależało na czymś jaśniejszym. Z próbnika wybrałem kolor najbardziej szary z możliwych (tym razem też jaśniejszy) i wyszło moim zdaniem ciekawie. Mam tylko słabe foto z daleka. Jeszcze nie zdążyłem odkleić taśm.

Jak widać trawa wschodzi i woda z nieba się leje.

----------


## ag2a

Pytanie za 100 punktów  :smile:  jesteście zadowoleni z kuchni Ikea? Co byście zmienili, co brać a co nie warto. Miałeś jakiś problem z dopasowaniem zmywarki z tego co pamiętam. My w sumie chcemy same meble, bez sprzętu i bez blatów(mają za krótki z tego do chcieliśmy)

----------


## Daniellos_

> Pytanie za 100 punktów  jesteście zadowoleni z kuchni Ikea? Co byście zmienili, co brać a co nie warto. Miałeś jakiś problem z dopasowaniem zmywarki z tego co pamiętam. My w sumie chcemy same meble, bez sprzętu i bez blatów(mają za krótki z tego do chcieliśmy)


Z mebli kuchennych jestem zadowolony. Drugi raz bym chyba zaoszczedził na ilości szuflad. Każda szuflada bez frontu kosztowała 300pln, a gdybym zrobił dwie szafki z frontem otwieranym to już by zostało 1200 w kieszeni (mam 2 szuflady w każdej szafce). Przestrzeni w szafkach mamy tyle, że aktualnie nie wykorzystujemy 50%. W starym mieszkaniu była mała kuchnia to i gratów kuchennych mało chyba mamy  :smile: 
Fakt, ze zmywarką było sporo roboty ( a z czym nie było lol). Jak nie planujecie jej zabudowywać to macie problem z głowy.

----------


## the_anonim

No bajka. Nie wiem jak ty to robisz ale zawsze mi się podoba efekt twojej pracy (napewno mamy pobne gusta). Podwórko widzę że będzie wyglądać mega. Moje klimaty. Ta opaska z tyłu domu najbardziej, ja u siebie planowałem sam gres ale z tymi płytami wygląda to 100x lepiej. Bordery zamiast krawężników wyglądają bardzo minimalistycznie duży plus ode mnie. Co tam jest, geowłóknina, na to płyty luzem i to wszystko obsypane gresem?

Elewacja wygląda ładnie i spójnie. Choć ta czekoladka też  bardzo ładna może nawet ładniejsza :roll eyes: . 

Jak będzie wygląda mini ogród japoński? (Też mi chodzą takie rzeczy po głowie tylko jak zawsze problem to czas i pieniądze a właściwie ich brak hehe)

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

Ps. Działka bardzo ładnie wygląda bez ogrodzenia. Wiem że chcesz robić gabiony, u ciebie pasowały by takie niewysokie tak z 1m i szerokie na 50cm (plus to brak słupków i fundamentu a za ty idze niższa cena). Przemyśl temat :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

> No bajka. Nie wiem jak ty to robisz ale zawsze mi się podoba efekt twojej pracy


same here  :bye: 

dziękuję  :smile:  No gust na pewno podobny  :smile: 

Ogród (a raczej kącik)  japoński dopiero w powijakach. Przyznam też szczerze, że zabrakło mi na niego koncepcji. Mam nadzieję, że jakoś to się rozwinie. Na razie posadziłem kupione kiedyś na wyprzedaży roślinki trochę bez ładu i składu. Tzn możne nawet z zza dużym ładem i jakoś mi to nie leży. Zrobię fotkę w wolnej chwili.


Gabiony w toku. Już mam wycenę koszy i kamienia. Zamówię jak tylko zrobię fundament bramy i furtki. 
Wysokość planowana bardziej klasyczna bo 150. Chciałem wypełnić czarnym marmurem, ale znów żona mnie ogranicza. Będzie szary. Brama, furtka i 3 przęsła grafit.
Szerokość 30cm czyli będą słupki, które już kupiłem. Każdy o innym kolorze i przekroju z wyprzedaży końcówek, ale przecież ich nie będzie widać  :wink:  Fundamentu nie będzie. Wybrana ziemia na 60cm w głąb i zasypane piachem z rok temu.
Tak czy inaczej koszty ogrodzenia frontowego nawet w wersji eko, jak wszystko u mnie, to jakiś dramat.

ścieżki/chodniki to faktycznie geowłóknina/agrotkanina na to grys na wysokość jednego kamienia i na to ten gres 2cm grubości. potem dookoła obsypuje grysem. Warstwa grysu docelowo 4-5 cm grubości. Między płytami gresu lepiej dać mniej grysu, bo przy chodzeniu się rozsypuje.

----------


## seler2

czy taras obudujesz drewnem do samej ziemi żeby się różne zwierzątka tam nie zadomowiły czy zostawisz lukę żeby kot mógł im grzecznie wyperswadować stałe osiedlanie się tam? Mam taki właśnie dylemat przy tarasie. 
Potwórko super estetyczne, nie w naszym stylu ale szacunek. Ale dużo wysiłku będzie wymagało by na bieżąco tą "surową" i dość "sterylną" estetykę utrzymać... kępka chwastów w bardziej naturalistycznym otoczeniu nie razi tak jak w otoczeniu modernistycznym. Geowłóknina świetna rzecz, ale nie zakładaj że uniemożliwi chwastom wzrost  :smile:  u nas perz przebijał sie przez warstwę tektury, plastikowej plandeki i 20cm zrębki  :smile:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Właśnie płot/ogrodzenie.
Mi się podoba styl amerykańskich osiedli tzn. podjazd i  wolna przestrzeń od ulicy do domu a płot dopiero na wysokości domu.
W ten sposób ograniczamy koszty i likwidujemy cudaczną architekturę ogrodzeń.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Właśnie płot/ogrodzenie.
> Mi się podoba styl amerykańskich osiedli tzn. podjazd i  wolna przestrzeń od ulicy do domu a płot dopiero na wysokości domu.
> W ten sposób ograniczamy koszty i likwidujemy cudaczną architekturę ogrodzeń.


To u nas chcemy tak właśnie zrobić. Zrezygnujemy z furtki i bramy, na rzecz otwartego podjazdu i podejścia do domu - za to płot po obu stronach podjazdu. Koszty to jedno, ale mamy tak rozplanowane śmietniki, że brama przesuwna się nie mieści.

----------


## uciu

przeglądam te Twoje posty o kuchni bo też muszę się za to zabrać.
Mam jeszcze troche czasu .... promocja 10% na karte jest do 6 listopada.
Długo ogólnie Ci zajęło to składanie?Nie mam górnych szafek wiec powinno iść sprawnie...
Mam nadzieję ze w tydzień się wyrobię.... biorę wszystko meblę + sprzęr (bez blatów) bo nie chce mi się nic szukać gdzie indziej  :Smile: 
Mam nadzieję ze AGD mają dobre....Blaty bede robił chyba z klejonki bukowej lub dębowej wiec zrobią to na wymiar.

----------


## ag2a

Też właśnie chcemy się załapać na tą promocję. Też bierzemy bez blatów sprzętu nie będziemy raczej brać bo jeśli już ma być z sredniej półki to drogo wychodzi

----------


## uciu

> Też właśnie chcemy się załapać na tą promocję. Też bierzemy bez blatów sprzętu nie będziemy raczej brać bo jeśli już ma być z sredniej półki to drogo wychodzi


plusem Ikei i ich AGD jest 5 lat gwarancji :Smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> czy taras obudujesz drewnem do samej ziemi żeby się różne zwierzątka tam nie zadomowiły czy zostawisz lukę żeby kot mógł im grzecznie wyperswadować stałe osiedlanie się tam? Mam taki właśnie dylemat przy tarasie. 
> Potwórko super estetyczne, nie w naszym stylu ale szacunek. Ale dużo wysiłku będzie wymagało by na bieżąco tą "surową" i dość "sterylną" estetykę utrzymać... kępka chwastów w bardziej naturalistycznym otoczeniu nie razi tak jak w otoczeniu modernistycznym. Geowłóknina świetna rzecz, ale nie zakładaj że uniemożliwi chwastom wzrost  u nas perz przebijał sie przez warstwę tektury, plastikowej plandeki i 20cm zrębki


Taras będzie obudowany. Tzn już konstrukcja ramowa jest obsypana żwirem dookoła, ale na to pójdzie jeszcze deska czołowa.
Wiem, że chwasty zadomowią się dosłownie wszędzie, ale robię wszystko aby im ograniczyć pole popisu.

AGD z ikea faktycznie tanio nie wychodzi, ale dają 5 lat gwarancji. To bezsprzeczny plus. Ja blaty też kupywałem lokalnie.
Pamiętajcie, że jak ikea daje jakiś rabat to zazwyczaj jest to na kartę rabatową. W naszym przypadku ważność tej karty była tylko 3 miesiące i prawie przegapiłem jej wykorzystanie.

Ogrodzenie w stylu amerykańskim faktycznie mocno ogranicza koszty drogiego ogrodzenia frontowego. Ja jednak jakoś lubię czuć że odtąd dotąd to je moje  :smile:  No i jestem typem majsterkowicza i na prwno sporo będzie działo przed garażem.

U mnie będzie brama dwuskrzydłowa.

----------


## RRR.

Pięknie wyszły te płyty gresowe na ścieżkach. Robiłeś pod nimi jakąś podbudowę czy po prostu układałeś bezpośrednio na grysie, glebie ?

----------


## walec7_7

Wygląda to zdecydowanie coraz lepiej  :smile:  Ładnie Ci ta opaska wyszła, elewacja też super  :smile:  Zazdroszczę etapu. Dobrze widzę że drzwi już zreanimowane?

----------


## marcko

Spodobał mi się Twój pomysł z gresem jako "dojście" do tarasu. Mam taką samą potrzebę u siebie zrobić, ale nie myślałem o płytach. Zdradzisz ile Cię one kosztowały?
Czekam na zacieniony kącik  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Jesli moge zapytac o grubosc tych plyt gresowych? I jak gleboko w ziemi sa osadzone?

----------


## Daniellos_

Płyty mają 2cm grubości i kładzione są bezposrednio. One są tzw samonośne. Można je stosować podpierając np tylko w naroznikach tzw grzybkami. Rozwiązanie stosowane na tarasach, gdzie woda splywa pod płytami. Nie wymagają zagęszczania podłoża itp.
Kupiłem w brico 2 gatunek. Cena ok 40zl/m2

----------


## dpo

Czesc

Jak tam sie sprawuja Twoje drzwi zewnetrzne ? Jak oceniasz wykonanie? Jakies widoczne niedorobki ?
Rozgryzam teraz temat drzwi wejsciowych i powalaja mnie ceny  :sad: 
Natrafilem przez przypadek na tego Dallasa i teraz (nie wiem czy bylo tak jak Ty montowales) maja jakas super ciepla wersje.
O ile dobrze kumam ich stronke to za doplata 800+vat moga zejsc z U=0,84 do 0,49

http://dallas-drzwi.pl/produkty/drzw...-100-mm-u-049/

Ale nikt tych drzwi nie ma (oprocz Ciebie) i z lekka sie boje bo sa malo znani na moim terenie. Tylko jeden salon sprzedarzy jest u mnie i kobitka tam jakas taka niemila.
Jako ze nie jest ich wylacznym dystrybutorem to nie posiada niczego na ekspozycji.
Sa bardzo tani (szczegolnie dodatki jak antaba)
DLatego troszke sie boje brac kota w worku  :wink:  stad prosba o opinie po roku uzywania.

Tak przy okazji, masz jakis system , ktory pozwala otworzyc drzwi z zewnatrz jak ci sie zatrzasnely a ty zostales na zewnatrz ?
Znajomy mowil mi jak sasiadowi przeciag zamknal drzwi jak wyszedl do kuriera na moment i ..... pozamiatane. 
Okna zamkniete, nikogo w domu , a on w pizamie na dworze zostal  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Drzwi Dallas ogólnie ok. Największy plus to cena. Do jakości zastrzeżeń nie mam. Nie mam też porownania, bo u wszystkich dookoła stalowe  :smile: 
Nie ma się co spuszczać nad super parametrami samych drzwi bo to tylko 2m kw. W skali całej elewacji to kropla w morzu. Dołóż tego tysiaka elewacji i daj 1 czy 2 cm więcej styro na ściany.

Kwestia antaby czyli pochwytu i otwierania drzwi. Kupujesz elektrozamek w komplecie i wtedy masz w antabie guzik pozwalający otworzyć drzwi. W takim wypadku jedyna możliwość zaliczenia wtopy jak opowiadał znajomy to chwilowy zanik zasilania gdy wyszedłeś na zewnątrz. Wtedy musiałbyś mieć klucz, którym od zewnątrz też cofasz "język" zamka.
Przyznam, że zanim podłączyli mi prąd to zaliczyłem taką akcję. Przyjeżdżając na budowę zostawiałem klucz od zewnątrz w zamku, a drugą parę kluczy miałem w aucie. Jednak raz przeoczyłem oba te "środki zapobiegawcze" i wyszedlem wynieść popiół z kominka. To była wczesna wiosna, a ja na szybko wyskoczyłem lekko ubrany. Na szczęście sąsiad obok był u siebie i przeczekałem, aż mi ktoś drugi komplet kluczy przywiózł ...

----------


## dpo

Dzieki za informacje.

Dowiedzialem sie, ze maja cos takiego jak "walec" zamiast "jezyka" zamka. czyli szarpniecie antaby otwiera drzwi.
Chyba to wezme., bez komplikacji z pradem i podlaczeniami. 
Trzeba poprostu pamietac, ze jak chcesz byc naprawde zamkniety to nalezy przekrecic zamek.
Jestesmy z rodzinka do tego przyzwyczajeni bo teraz tak mamy.

----------


## uciu

> Dzieki za informacje.
> 
> Dowiedzialem sie, ze maja cos takiego jak "walec" zamiast "jezyka" zamka. czyli szarpniecie antaby otwiera drzwi.
> Chyba to wezme., bez komplikacji z pradem i podlaczeniami. 
> Trzeba poprostu pamietac, ze jak chcesz byc naprawde zamkniety to nalezy przekrecic zamek.
> Jestesmy z rodzinka do tego przyzwyczajeni bo teraz tak mamy.


u siebie mam takie drzwi nie "podłączone do prądu".
Jak jesteś przyzwyczajony to OK, ja nie umiem się przyzwyczaić do szarpania...i trzaskania.
Wiem, że pochwyt ładnie wygląda ale chyba drugim razem byłaby klamka  :Smile: 
Może spróbuję podłączyć zasilanie i wtedy będzie inaczej  :Smile:

----------


## jarokar

Dzień dobry
przeczytałem od deski do deski - niektóre fragmenty po 2 razy  :smile: . *Gratki i szacun za wykonaną robotę!!!* Dla przymierzającego się do własnej budowy to skarbnica wiedzy  :wiggle:  Ja na razie mam kupioną działkę i gotowy projekt. Dom, parterową kostke 91 mkw zamierzam budować przez co najmniej 3-4 lata w większości samemu bo na ekipy po prostu brak kasy. Takie mam plany a życie wszystko zweryfikuje jak będzie......

Mam pytanie - jaką masz na gotowo wysokość pomieszczeń? W projekcie mam 2,75, obecnie mieszkam w bloku z 2.5 i taka wysokość bardzo mi pasuje bo chce zminimalizować kubaturę aby ogrzewanie było jak najtańsze. Wiem że w blokach gdzie największy pokój ma 17m2 jest ok a w domu gdzie będzie ok. 35 m2 to może wydawać się za mało ale ja jestem raczej z tych co właśnie nie lubią bardzo wysokich pomieszczeń. Moja praca zawodowa polega na tym że chodzę po "ludziach" i pokoje wysokie nie podobają mi się, w niższych pomieszczeniach czuje się tak bardziej przytulnie, (oczywiście mówię o normalnych wysokościach typu 2,5 a nie 2,30) tak mam i już a do tego głównie chodzi mi o oszczędności. Myślę aby Krakowskim... zrobić max 2,60 - ile jest u Ciebie i co sądzisz na ten temat, jakie masz odczucia bo już trochę pomieszkujesz  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Witaj jarokar.
Ja robiłem w sypialniach 260, a w salonie i korytarzu chyba 275. Przy większych powierzchniach jak np mój salon z aneksem kuchennym = 50m2 sufit na 2.50 mógłby się wydawać za nisko. Takie miałem obawy. Też nie chciałem przesadzać z wysokością ze względu na kubaturę do ogrzania, chociaż podobają mi się wysokie pomieszczenia, antresole itp.

Uciu,sporo - ja wybrałem elektrozawór, bo planuję integrować to z Arduino i podłączyć numpad-a.

Na pewno chciałbym taki numpad przy furtce.

PS jak zagłada tu ktoś, kto już ma ogrodzenie frontowe to jestem ciekaw jego wysokości.
W tej chwili zapałem już słupki bramy w fundamencie i wychodzi na to, że od drogi będzie wysokość ogrodzenia 160cm. Mając na uwadze, że w moim przypadku (gabionowe) będzie to bardziej przypominać mur. Działka od frontu ma 32m w tym 4m brama, 1m furtka i na reszcie planowałem tylko 3x 2m przęsła też mało ażurowe.
Opcja 1 ogrodzenie/mur zrobić 10cm niższy od bramy,furtki i przęseł.
Opcja 2 dołożyć przęseł. Zrobić ich np 6szt i liczyć, że całość nie będzie sprawiała wrazenia twierdzy obronnej  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Tutaj mały schemat ogrodzenia w wersji z 3 i 6 przęsłami.


Tu kilka fotek z montażu bramy. Szalunek - w zasadzie niepotrzebny, bo na razie wylałem do poziomu gruntu i na to po zdemontowaniu skrzydeł zrobię już wylewkę 5cm na gładko Wykop pod słupy 100cm, reszta ok 35cm. Zbrojenie z prętów 10mm, pozostałych po budowie. Chwilę zajęło przypomnienie jak się wiąże druty  :wink:  Montaż wg manuala z YT producenta - Polbram.

----------


## grend

Tą bramę wstawiałeś jednocześnie z zamontowanymi słupkami ?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Tą bramę wstawiałeś jednocześnie z zamontowanymi słupkami ?


Tak. Ostatnie 2 zdjęcia zrobione podczas zalewania fundamentu. Tak pokazywali w instrukcji producenta.

----------


## karster

W tym miejscu wspominałeś o kominkach wirplast. Jak je oceniasz z perspektywy czasu? Nada się taki do czarnej, błyszczącej dachówki ceramicznej? 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

> W tym miejscu wspominałeś o kominkach wirplast. Jak je oceniasz z perspektywy czasu? Nada się taki do czarnej, błyszczącej dachówki ceramicznej? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Jakościowo to dobre produkty. Mógłbym więcej powiedzieć gdymym miał z nimi do czynienia na co dzień, a ja widziałem je z bliska ostatni raz w dniu montażu  :smile: 
Nie są w połysku, ale raczej oglądając je z ziemii to różnicy nie robi.

Przyznam, że teraz z perspektywy osoby, która już mieszka to podobne rozważania wydają mi się tak odległe, a same tematy tak błache... Nic personalnego Karol... Po prostu akurat teraz o tym piszę, choć spotykam się z tym w większość wątków i sam też kiedyś byłem na takim etapie. Tak bardzo się starałem i każda decyzja wydawała się bardzo istotna. Później człowiek patrzy na to zupełnie inaczej. Sami zobaczcie  :smile: 
Podobnie jest w kwestii kosztów. Teraz przypominam sobie jak się spinałem przy jakiś rzeczach gdzie udało się oszczędzić 500 czy 700zł i to był hiper sukces. Teraz gdy już jestem po wykonczeniówce i z grubsza ogarnąłem wszystko dookoła domu, podwórko i ogród to zmienia się punkt widzenia. Teraz 500 w tą czy w tamtą...  :smile:  Kwestia skali ...

Wracając do kominków. Wiem, że takie pierdoły pozwalają się oderwać od innych dłużących się etapow... Bierz wirplasta i buduj dalej. U Ciebie większy dom to i roboty więcej, ale czytam że się nie poddajesz i kibicuję.

----------


## Kamil_

Tu masz racje...
Ja teraz się śmieje sam z siebie.
Przy budowie fundamentu w jednym miejscu zamiast do sznurka to chciałem budować do poziomnicy i mi tam delikatnie (3-4 mm) uciekło. Dopiero na drugi dzień to zauważyłem jak się ojca posłuchałem i rozłożyłem sznurek.
Pierwsze co chciałem cała ścianę fundamentową burzyć! 
Oczywiście ojciec mnie wyśmiał...
Teraz to sam się śmieje bo nawet 2 cm bym nie widział, że coś nie tak.

Im dalej tym człowiek rozumie, że budowa to nie apteka. Przyjdzie tynk i śladu nie będzie  :smile: 


Tak samo z szukaniem materiału czasami więcej czasu straciłem aby znaleźć coś 5 zł taniej i czekać na wysyłkę niż pojechać do lokalnej hurtowni i kupić...
Chociaż nie powiem na dużych rzeczach można zaoszczędzić sporo  :smile:

----------


## karster

Rozumiem Was ale chyba zbyt generalizujecie. Kupić coś za pol ceny a za chwile (kilka lat) narzekać, ze to jednak gówno było i np w przypadku plastikowego kominka wentylacyjnego czarny kolor wypłowieje/ skruszeje plastik od słońca bo strona południowa. Wtedy zapewne kupił bym juz taki aluminiowy za drugie tyle czyi de facto byłbym po prostu kilkaset zl stratny za te pierwsze 3 plastikowe + dodatkowa robota na dachu/ stres, bo na dachowce nie spaceruje sie jak po deptaku. Ot taki przykład ;p

Ja nie koniecznie szukam oszczędności (same wszelkie okna, drzwi i tynki kosztowały mnie prawie 90kzł) ale i nie lubię bez sensu na coś wywalać kasy jeśli nie ma konieczności.
W tym konkretnym przypadku, kupno 3 kominków z alu za prawie 1200zl podsuwa mi pomysł by jednak zrobić konstrukcje komina (atrapa) z OSB + wełny/ styropianu (to akurat tylko wentylacja) i wykończyć tak samo jak ten komin od kominka...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Na początek taka dygresja na temat zlewającej nas fali chińskiego chłamu....
Kupiliśmy kiedyś na remont do szwagra młotowiertarkę w markecie. Miała być jednorazowa, ale okazała się solidnym produktem i poddała się dopiero po kilku latach. W tym przeżyła prawie całą moją budowę wiercąc, mieszając itd. Padł silnik....
Do tej pory myślałem, że każdy chiński produkt wyglądający tak samo, pomimo różnych kolorów obudowy i naklejki "producenta" to w rzeczywistości to samo, zrobione w tej samej fabryce itd. Postanowiłem kupić tani, uszkodzony, bliźniaczy model na alle, byle silnik był sprawny. Trafiłem EUROTEC, który zawsze wygląda jak produkty innych firm, ale ma 2x większą moc znamionową  :cool:  No to rozkręcam i robię swapa... a tu zonk. 
Obadajcie to:

Zabawa z cyklu 'Znajdź pięć różnic". Przymominam, że Erotec z zieloną obudową ma rzekomo 2x więcej mocy  :stir the pot:

----------


## Daniellos_

No ale wracając do postępów budowlanych. Coś tam powolutku się dzieje. Zalałem już prawie wszystkie fundamenty punktowe pod szkieletową konstrukcję garażu. Fotek nie zrobiłem.. Postaram się jutro. Zalałem też słupki wzmacniające do gabionów i słupki bramy i furtki już na gotowo obsadzone i wylany próg. Też dorobię jutro fotek.

Przedłużyłem drenaż rynnowy od strony frontowej - puściłem dodatkowe 5m pod przyszłym ogrodzeniem. Wcześniej wybrany był pod całością humus i zasypany piachem. Test wydajności przy najbliższej ulewie. Na słupku jak widać wisi bluza - tak, tak... listopad już zaawansowany, a robota w t-shircie  :smile: 


Tu jeszcze fotka przedłużenia nitki drenażu od studzienki kontrolnej odwodnienia płyty. Też doprowadzone do wspomnianego przyszłego ogrodzenia.


Na poważnie zabieram się też za podjazd przed przyszłym garażem  :smile: 
Zacząłem od wyznaczenia spadku i podniesienia włazu studni rozsączającej od POŚ. Wcześniej miałem brzydli betonowy dekiel. Zostawić coś takiego na pięknym nowym podjeździe to byłoby stylistyczne faux pas  :tongue:  Właz z amelinium i ma podobno wytrzymać nacisk osobówki.

Kawałek rury karbowanej 600 z odzysku.

Obrzucone betonem dla ustabilizowania.



Na koniec jeszcze kilka fotek mojej eko-hacjendy w listopadowym słońcu.





Aha i dowieźli mi dzisiaj dziabkę kamyków  :big lol:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ten domek jest ślicznie minimalistyczny.

BTW. na obu ścianach szczytowych, na samej górze są jakieś takie dwie czujki - co to jest?

----------


## miloszenko

Blacha na rąbek prezentuje się wyśmienicie. Chylę czoła dla wykonawcy

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ten domek jest ślicznie minimalistyczny.
> 
> BTW. na obu ścianach szczytowych, na samej górze są jakieś takie dwie czujki - co to jest?


Dziękuję.
To są sygnalizatory alarmu - kiedyś uruchomię  :roll eyes: 

Obiecane wczoraj fotki:
Słupki wzmacniające przyszłe gabiony. Przy szerokości gabionu 50cm nie są wymagane, ale u mnie będzie 30cm.


Tu zalewanie fundamentów furtki i finalny efekt, po zdjęciu szalunku.



Wylana i zatarta już wierzchnia warstwa.
Zamiast zwykłego żwiru do betonu używałem białego grysu, którego mam z naddatkiem. Chciałbym później zeszlifować, żeby wyglądało jak lastriko.


Fotki fundamentów punktowych szkieletu garażu. Dziury wiercone wiertłem do ziemi 20cm na głębokość około 1m. Zalane kotwy PS100U




Fotki podłej jakości, ale samorób nie ma nawet czasu poszukać jakiegoś przyzwoitego telefonu na rynku. Przy zdjęciach np Kamila to jakaś profanacja  :wink: 
No ale lepszych aktualnie nie mam.

Przedłużenie studzienki rewizyjnej odwodnienia płyty fi300. Nałożony kolejny kawałek rury karbowanej i szalunek ze ścianek 2 wiader do poziomu podbudowy.
Wtedy jeszcze nie wiedziałem, że aż tyle podniosę teren. Człowiek małej wyobraźni  :popcorn:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Blacha na rąbek prezentuje się wyśmienicie. Chylę czoła dla wykonawcy


No to chyba mój numer popisowy na całej budowie. Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Elewacja wiem drażliwy temat, na tym słońcu patrząc na pierwsze foty wyglada to trochę kiepsko  :sad: 
Chociaż zdjęcia czasami bardzo przekłamują (sam dziś robiłem zdjęcie stropu i wyglada jakby były góry i doliny).

----------


## grend

Te kotwy sa problematyczne jezeli bedziesz miał garaż  "samonośny" - one nie sa stabilne dla krokwi. Będziesz miał dylemat albo usztywniac w miecze cały garaż albo robic dodatkowe mocowania do gleby. Osadź sobie jedną krokiew i zobacz jak sie zachowuje i spójrz od dołu jak wygląda oparcie.  Jeżeli masz przygotowaną konstrukcje uniemożliwiającą zastosowania mieczy (wysokość) to zaczyna się kombinowanie

----------


## Daniellos_

@Kamil - niestety elewacja wygląda tak jak widać na tej fotce  :sad:  Jednak już nie miałem sił i tak zostawiłem. Widać to w zasadzie tylko przy słońcu padającym z boku. No i mam dodatkowe zadanie sprawić, aby otoczenie domu odwracało uwagę od niedociągnięć elewacji  :tongue:  Dla przeciwwagi wszystko inne musi robić efekt łał  :smile: 

@grend - konstrukcja garażu będzie zakotwiona do ściany domu, a sam szkielet obity od zewnątrz deską elewacyjną, a od wewnątrz płytami OSB. Wydaje mi się, że to nada konstrukcji sztywności i kotwy będą miały zadanie tylko zatrzymać konstrukcję przed wyrwaniem z gruntu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Temat elewacji już zakończony. Domalowałem żółte akcenty na glifach. To jeszcze nie jest ostatnie słowo w temacie żółci   :wink: 





Teraz słowo na temat użytej farby Chems. Konsystencja i rozprowadzanie były OK. Mam jednak zastrzeżenia do krycia. Producent nie ma dedykowanego gruntu. Zaleca użycie do pierwszej warstwy farby rozcieńczonej 10% wodą. Tak zrobiłem pierwszą ścianę i dość wyraźnie widać przebicia nakładających się na siebie zakładów. Na kolejnych ścianach pierwszej warstwy nie rozcieńczałem i jest lepiej, ale nie mogę powiedzieć "idealnie". Największy plus to cena jaką dostałem od fightera. Zapłaciłem 400pln za 30l białem i 350 za 17l szarej. Kłopotliwe było barwienie żółtej, bo to chyba najdroższe pigmenty. Do białej farby silikonowej Caparol przewiduje jedynie bladożółty kolor. Jedyna opcją było podanie podwójnej dawki pigmentu. Zapłaciłem 40zł za zabarwienie 1l żółtej farby.


Tu jeszcze kilka fotek z prawie zakończonego projektu drzwi przesuwnych do garderoby zrobionych z drzwi starej szafy ikea pax. Została tylko kosmetyka.


Ograniczniki z pozostałości profili alu. Na dole ledwo widoczny też ślizgacz przykręcony do jednego skrzydła, a który wchodzi w podcięcie w drugim skrzydle. Taki sam jest na ścianie. Dzięki nim skrzydła pracują w osi z górną prowadnicą.


Skrzydła to zwykła biała płyta wiórowa z marketu z profilem pvc na krawędzi. Na te krawędzie i ograniczniki naklejone szczotki odbojowe, aby nie hałasowały.



Na koniec jeszcze zapowiedź rozpoczętego projektu gabionów. Pierwszy złożony. 


Tu już rozpoczęty montaż na miejscu. 


Planowo ma w nie wejść ok 16 ton kamienia. Teraz wyobraźcie sobie, że każdy z tych kamieni trzeba wziąć do ręki i ułożyć w koszu płaską powierzchnią w stronę siatki, a inne do środka klinując te wcześniejsze. Część z tych 16t kamieni muszę wziąć do ręki 2 razy - w tych przypadkach, gdy nie mam blisko big-baga i muszę raz włożyć kamień do taczki, przewieźć, a potem wyjąć i włożyć kamień do kosza. 
Siedzę w tych "kamieniołomach" już kilka dni. Przy dolnych koszach trzeba się raz schylić do woa po kamień i drugi raz, żeby włożyć do kosza. Środkowy poziom koszy jest spoko bo, można operować w miarę normalnie. Przy najwyższym rzędzie trzeba się schylić do wora, potem wejść na stopień i dopiero wkładać do kosza. Też mało komfortowo.
Na szczęście widać już w tunelu światło zwiastujące koniec projektu.

----------


## walec7_7

Bardzo ciekawie to wyszło z tymi żółtymi akcentami, podoba mi się  :smile:  Drzwi do garderoby dobrze się prezentują  :big tongue:  
A z ogrodzeniem będziesz miał roboty jak sam piszesz. Trochę tego przerzucisz, ale efekt i zaoszczędzone pieniądze dadzą dodatkową satysfakcję  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Ale z tym ogrodzeniem to juz ostro poplynales? Przegapilem czy nie bylo info na temat decyzji w tej sprawie? Oszczednosci sa warte postie nego czasu?

----------


## grend

> @grend - *konstrukcja garażu będzie zakotwiona do ściany domu*, a sam szkielet obity od zewnątrz deską elewacyjną, a od wewnątrz płytami OSB. Wydaje mi się, że to nada konstrukcji sztywności i kotwy będą miały zadanie tylko zatrzymać konstrukcję przed wyrwaniem z gruntu.


To wtedy zero problemów

----------


## lockin

@Daniellos_
Właśnie skończyłem czytać Twój dziennik - tak jak pisałem wcześniej u siebie w dzienniku wielki szacun i wielkie dzięki za ogrom informacji, z których na pewno skorzystam. 

Ponieważ wcześniej byłem w połowie Twojego dziennika dopiero pod koniec odkryłem, masz te same drzwi wewnętrzne drewniane dla samoroba, które mam w swoim bliźniaku. Jedyna różnica to to, że ja kupiłem ościeżnice regulowane. Potwierdzam również ilość pracy jaką trzeba włożyć w ich wykończenie, średnio było 1-1,5 dnia na drzwi, jakaś masakra. Co ciekawe najwięcej problemów było/jest właśnie z regulowanymi ościeżnicami. Można zapytać czemu skoro są regulowane. Ano temu że bliźniak jest od developera, każdy otwór drzwiowy jest indywidualny wymiarowo, nie trzymają się kupy ani wysokość/szerokość ani grubość ściany. Jednym słowem jak kupiłeś drzwi mierząc jeden otwór to później przy montażu okazało się że ościeżnica w kilku przypadkach jest na styk. Ponieważ całość jest składana na zasadzie zakładów to później wszystko trzeba ze sobą kleić inaczej się rozpada z powodu za małych zakładów. Oczywiście tak się dzieję tylko w specyficznym przypadku jak u mnie, normalnie jak otwory wszystkie są takie same to nie ma z nimi większych problemów i drzwi są na 20-30 lat (u moich rodziców są identyczne już 20 lat bez śladu zużycia). Ostatnia sprawa - ja na samym początku nie wiedziałem czym wykończyć drzwi, czy olej, olejowosk czy lakier. Ponieważ sprawdziłem wszystkie trzy ostatecznie to mogę co nieco podpowiedzieć:
- olejowane drzwi szybko ciemnieją, nie ma tego problemu przy olejowosku ani lakierze,
- lakier wodny najmniej czuć po malowaniu (u mnie lakier premium Greenstar dwuskładnikowy),
- zarówno olej jak i olejowosk trzeba później pielęgnować i co jakiś czas malować powtórnie (co około 3-5 lat) inaczej czuć że wysychają i szybciej łapią brud,
- jeżeli masz lakier 2-składnikowy którego nie wykorzystałeś, to utwardzacz ma termin ważności, po jego przekroczeniu zazwyczaj utwardza gorzej lub wcale, nie ma tego problemu przy oleju/olejowosku
- pędzle po olejowosku u mnie były praktycznie jednorazowe, pomimo że płukałem je w rozpuszczalniku to dzień dwa później i tak były twarde jak kamień i do wyrzucenia.

----------


## Dulin7

Witam. Jak sprawuje Ci sie pompa ciepła?co to za model?jakos ciezko znalezc w internecie pompy midea.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MMark.

Ale się mnie podoba ten dom. Elewacją się nie przejmuj, są dużo gorzej zrobione a pamiętaj, że sam to robiłeś i trzeba być z tego dumnym  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Witam. Jak sprawuje Ci sie pompa ciepła?co to za model?jakos ciezko znalezc w internecie pompy midea.
> Pozdrawiam


Mam dokładnie tą pompę:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?337069

Jak się sprawuje? Na razie powiem tylko tyle, że przy -10*C nadal działa  :smile: 
Nie jest to T-Cap i interfejs jest mocno ubogi. Nadal nie wiem jak ustawić ją w trybie grania względem temperatury z dołączonej czujki. Domyślnie pracuje względem temperatury wody powrocie górnego źródła czyli podłogówki.
Sprzedawca dostarczył mi raptem kilka stron z user manuala. Muszę napisać bezpośrednio do przedstawicielstwa Midea i może pomogą.
Największy minus jaki do tej pory zauważyłem to bardzo głośne załączanie i odłączanie grzałki wewnętrznej. Wykorzystywany jest do tego jakiś stycznik. W nocy jest to bardzo wyraźnie słyszalne. Pomaga zamknięcie drzwi do pomieszczenia gospodarczego i wiatrołapu. Jest ciszej, ale i tak słychać.

@MMark - dzięki.

----------


## Dulin7

Link nie dziala. Wiesz moze jaka cena nowej?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Link nie dziala. Wiesz moze jaka cena nowej?


Poprawiłem linka. 
Nie wiem jak z cenami. Jak szukałem więcej info to dowiedziałem się jedynie, że Midea nie ma parcia na rynek PC w Polsce. Mają swoją działkę w klimatyzatorach i tyle.


Kilka fotek moich gabionów. Pozostała tylko kosmetyka. Trzeba je też umyć, ale do tej pory był mróz. Może jutro się uda.
No i oczywiście zostało jeszcze uzbrojenie furtki, powieszenie skrzydeł bramy, automatyka itp.





Trochę kamieni zostało w workach. Powoli już wybieram z nich kamienie i rzucam na podjazd. Kto bogatemu zabroni robić podbudowę z marmuru  :big lol:

----------


## uciu

pięknie Ci to wyszło  :Smile: 

Kosze do gabionów kupowałeś gdzieś lokalnie czy przez internet?
Jakie one mają wymiary?

----------


## Daniellos_

Kosze przyjechały ze Słowacji. kosze-gabionowe.pl - tu znajdziesz ceny i wymiary.
Mają najniższe ceny, a jeszcze dali  5% upustu od cennika.

----------


## Daniellos_

Dorobiłem pierwszą ławeczkę. Dostanie jeszcze siedzisko z odpadów po budowie tarasu. Będą jeszcze dwie takie.


Opróżniłem już wszystkie worki z kamieniami i widać już zewnątrz całe ogrodzenie.


Jeszcze kilka fotek z marmurowej podbudowy. Podaję przepis: Najpierw łupek, potem grys i szczypta piachu  :smile: 






Mróz chyba nie pozwoli na więcej w tym roku. Na wiosnę zagęścimy, wysypiemy cienką warstwę piasku i położymy kostkę.

----------


## aiki

Zamiast piasku może suchy? zioło nie będzie rosło.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Zamiast piasku może suchy? zioło nie będzie rosło.


Czytałem gdzieś, że przy suchym potem nie wsiąka woda i dlatego odradzają. 
Mam też jeszcze zapas geowłókniny. Mógłbym położyć na piasku pod samą kostką dla ograniczenia chwastów.

----------


## aiki

Spadki robiłem aby woda spływała nie wsiąkała. Jak się zamuli to i tak nie będzie wsiąkać.

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie Ci to idzie, chyba masz dużo czasu na robotę koło domu  :big tongue:  Zazdroszczę etapu  :big tongue:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Fajnie Ci to idzie, chyba masz dużo czasu na robotę koło domu  Zazdroszczę etapu


Kurna, ja mam wrażenie że tyle robię a efektu prawie nie ma. Fakt, że gabiony kosztowały sporo pracy, ale efekt widoczny gołym okiem  :smile: 

Kolejny mini projekt zakończony. Trwało to dość długo. Idea pojawiła się w głowie daaawno temu i szukałem koncepcji na materiały do wykorzystania.
Efekt finalny jest taki (możliwe że docelowo zmniejsze jasność):



Po kilku próbach z różnymi materiałami padło na szkielet bazowy z XPS, licowe płyta 3mm z pvc i pasek led. 
Na początku szukałem w necie odpowiedniego fontu. Potem wydrukowałem w takiej wielkości, jaka mi odpowiadała, wyciąłem i użyłem jako szablon. Na jego podstawie wyciąłem cyfry z XPS i pvc (jedno i drugie z odzysku).
LED kupiłem na aliexpres. Szukałem pasków wodoodpornych i już zabarwionych, bo większość jest mleczna i żądany kolor ma tylko jak świeci. Ja chciałem, żeby cyfry były żółte i widoczne również w dzień gdy nie świecą. Ważne też, żeby mozna było obcinać pasek co 5cm, a nie np 10cm.
Problemem jest klejenie styropianu. te dedykowane nie trzymają tworzywa z jakiego jest listwa led. te typowe do plastiku rozpuszczają xps. Skończyło się na zeszlifowaniu listwy led, żeby powierzchnia nie była gładka i przyklejenie na silikon (atlas). Potem od frontowej strony w szczelinę pvc, a listwa wpuszczałem klej ala kropelka, ale w żelu.


Okazało się, że odcień pvc był zbyt intensywny i mocno się odcinał na tle elewacji. Już sam led jest w innym odcieniu żółci niż glify. PVC w rzeczywistości jest dużo jaśniejsze i bardziej jaskrawe od paska led. Dałoby to 3 odcienie żółtego - to już za wiele. Chciałem, żeby bardziej się zlewało z tłem. PVC został zmatowiony i pomalowany tą samą farbą, co elewacja.
Potem wywierciłem dziury w xps i osadziłem szpilki do agrotkaniny:


Na koniec szablon z kartonu pomocny w przygotowaniu miejsca na elewacji. Ustawiam cyfry i przebijam szpilami karton. Ostatni test przed powieszeniem.


Przykładam szablon do elewacji i przewiercam tynk w miejscu gdzie mają być szpilki


Całość zasilana 12V przy wykorzystaniu wyłącznika zmierzchowego też z aliexpres. Wyłącznik jest w domu. Wylutowałem z niego fotodiodę i wyciągnąłem ją  przedłużonym przewodem tą samą dziurą w ścianie co zasilanie ledów.

----------


## Daniellos_

Kilka razy tez wspominałem już o sterowaniu oświetleniem, ale chyba nie podawałem szczegółów. Kilka osób już pytało na priv, więc piszę i tu.

Używam systemu bezprzewodowego milight. Działa to tak:

Można sterować taśmami LED, za pomocą takich kontrolerów:


Lub żarówkami led (różne trzonki, moce itd), które mają już wbudowane kontrolery:

Np nad batem w kuchni mam 3 klosze i taniej od zakupu 3 żarówek milight wyszło zakupić 3 zwykłed Ledy MR16 i za pomocą takich adapterów podłączyć je wszystkie do jednego kontrolera taśm led :wink: 


Całym systemem można sterować pilotem bezprzewodowym:


Mam dodatkowo 2 piloty ścienne takie:


Do domowego wifi podłączam taki oto HUB i mogę sterować oświetleniem za pomocą aplikacji przez telefon. Robi tez za lampkę nocną w pokoju dziedzica  :wink: 


W tej chwili mam wszystko połączone w 3 grupy:
1) taśmy led RGBWW pod sufitem wzdłuż ścian (łącznie około 15m)
2) wspomniane 3x klosz na blatem (chyba 3x5W) + taśma led 2m nad blatem bocznym
3) na stołem 2x żarówka milight 9W (jest odrobinę za ciemno, będe poprawiał)
4) still in progress - pasek pod sufitem hol

Nie mam w tej chwili specjalnych zdjęć, ale wygląda to z grubsza tak:




Przyznam, że jest sporo roboty ze zsynchronizowaniem całości. System ma jedną dość istotną wadę. Nie posiada pamięci stanu. Tzn po zaniku prądu, a raczej po jego przywróceniu zawsze jest włączony. Przynajmniej u mnie....

PS wsszystko chyba kupywałem na ali.

----------


## Daniellos_

Kilka zdjęć zrobionych czujnikiem termowizji FLIR. Samo urządzenie rozczarowuje - obsługa, szybkość działania itp na poziomie pierwszego sony erickssona z kolorowym wyświetlaczem jakiego miałem 20 lat temu :|

Z grubsza obejrzałem cały dom z zewnątrz i w środku z uwzględnieniem miejsc dachu gdzie zauważam szybsze topnienie szronu. Nie zauważyłem nic co można by poprawić. Największe mostki jakie znalazłem ościeżnica drzwi do garażu pokazana poniżej i nieszczelne okno. Trzeba wezwać serwis.



1. górna część okna, gdzie wyraźnie widać nadproże i nad nim wieniec. Różnica w temperaturze fioletowych fragmentów czyli wieńca czy ramy okna, a różową ścianą ok 2*C
2. tanie drzwi marketowe, za którymi niedługo będzie garaż. Ościeznica ok 10*C zimniejsza od ściany.
3. murłata, zdjęcie robione na nieogrzewanym poddaszu. Między krokwiami 10cm wełny 039, a na suficie podwieszanym 20cm granulatu + 15cm wełny 037.


 Przekłamuje temperaturę in minus, bo nie przekalibrowany na robienie zdjęć z większej odległości.
1. Drzwi frontowe. Zdjęcie robione na zewnątrz. Ościeznica i okienka cieplejsze ok 5*C. Na górze po lewej widać tez kominki.
2. dom z zewnątrz
3. dom z zewnątrz. Duże okno tarasowe i kot w postaci pomarańczowej kropki   :smile:

----------


## Marek.M

> Kurna, ja mam wrażenie że tyle robię a efektu prawie nie ma. Fakt, że gabiony kosztowały sporo pracy, ale efekt widoczny gołym okiem .....


Bardzo ładny ten numer domu, podoba mi się. Gratuluję efektu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zima bez śniegu. No ale co zrobić...

Wszyscy czekamy na Mikołaja  :smile: 
Merry Xmass

----------


## dpo

> Zima bez śniegu. No ale co zrobić...


Po takiej zlotej raczce i z Twoimi pomyslami to sie spodziewalem, ze jakis snieg zastepczy zrobisz jesli pogoda nie dopisze  :wink: 

Wesolych i najlepszego w Nowym Roku (niechaj Cie zapal nie opuszcza).

----------


## micbarpia

No no...jestem pod wrazeniem. Wesolych!

----------


## Marek.M

Daniellos mam pytanie. Z tego co pamiętam, to robiłeś rurki w ścianie z silikatów, w ich wydrążeniach. Jak Ci się to sprawdza przy grzaniu? Czuć ciepło od takiej ściany? Warto takie coś zastosować? (mam nadzieję że to u Ciebie było :big grin: )

----------


## chilli banana

dobre pytanie, też właśnie z mężem rozkminiamy jak położyć rurki na ściane w łazience - nawet mu mówiłam, ze trzeba było skorzystać z patentu Daniela  :big lol: 
może w następnym domku  :wink:  a póki co też czekam na odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

To ja się wtrącę bo Daniel chyba na wczasach  :wink:  Ja u siebie mam też na silikatach, ale normalne rurki 16 kana do podłogówki przymocowane na listwach też do podłogówki. Wszystko działa pięknie i jest odczuwalny efekt, ciepło bije od ściany - jest dużo bardziej odczuwalny niż ciepło z podłogi. Chociaż jeżeli bym się czołgał po podłodze to może by było podobnie  :big grin:  Na tej ścianie mam 4cm tynku Knauf MP75 G/F Therm - to taki specjalny na takie okazje.

----------


## karster

...tynku, którego nikt nigdzie nie ma, nie widział. W dodatku mało kto wie z tynkarzy, że tak też się da, rurki na ścianie. Ot profesjonalizm naszych rodzimych "fahofcuf"

PS. Seba, jaka max tz u Cb? 35 czy nawet mniej? Coś czuję, że i zwykłemu tynkowi nic nie grozi (byle go wzmocnić chociaż siatką bo i dość grubo).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## agb

Tacy tynkarze widocznie... Mój jak mu powiedziałem o ogrzewaniu na ścianie sam powiedział, że przywiezie trochę worków tego tynku co u sebcia.

----------


## micbarpia

Agb jestem pod wrazeniem skad ty bierzesz swoich majstrow bo poki co chyba wszyscy sie spisali?

----------


## seler2

Ja swoje rurki na ścianie zarzuciłem 4cm MP75 L, też dopuszczony przez Knaufa do ocieplenia ściennego. G/F-a nie mogłem dostać. O efektach nic nie powiem bo kotłownia jeszcze nie odpalona.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ...tynku, którego nikt nigdzie nie ma, nie widział. W dodatku mało kto wie z tynkarzy, że tak też się da, rurki na ścianie. Ot profesjonalizm naszych rodzimych "fahofcuf"
> 
> PS. Seba, jaka max tz u Cb? 35 czy nawet mniej? Coś czuję, że i zwykłemu tynkowi nic nie grozi (byle go wzmocnić chociaż siatką bo i dość grubo).
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Nie no u mnie to max 30* idzie w podłoge, kiedyś tyle widziałem, a tak normalnie to max 28*. Mi też się wydaje że zwykły tynk gipsowy to wytrzymie bo nie raz pewnie nasłoneczniona ściana ma większą temperaturę.

----------


## Daniellos_

Chciałem wrzucić mini update, a tu widzę jakaś aktywna dyskusja się toczy  :smile: 





> Daniellos mam pytanie. Z tego co pamiętam, to robiłeś rurki w ścianie z silikatów, w ich wydrążeniach. Jak Ci się to sprawdza przy grzaniu? Czuć ciepło od takiej ściany? Warto takie coś zastosować? (mam nadzieję że to u Ciebie było)


To faktycznie u mnie. Niestety ciężko mi ocenić jak się sprawdza. Temperatura wody w rurkach to chyba max 28*C widziałem. Ja lubię w domu ciepło i zazwyczaj mam 22-24*C w domu. przy tak małej różnicy ciężko mi jest odczuć efekt grzania niezależnie czy to podłoga czy ściana. Na płytkach to może na jeszcze bym i poczuł różnicę kładąc jedną dłoń na powierzchni grzanej, a drugą na niegranej. Na panelach, a takie mam 90% domu nie ma szans. Muszę jeszcze raz sprawdzić kamerką termowizyjną. Pamiętam z czasu zalewania tych kanałów Silki, że nie udało mi się wypełnić ich idealnie. Drugi raz zalewałbym je np bardzo rzadko rozrobionym gipsem - takim o konsystencji gęstej zupy.

Poniżej mini update skończonego mini WC. Z racji rozmiarów trudno o sensowne foto.


Po bokach zabudowy paski led (takie skrzywienie :smile: )
Po lewej najwęższa umywalka jaką znalazłem na rynku - chyba 21cm
Lustro z wyprzedaży rocznika z obi  :wink: 
Szafka samorobiona. Przynaję, że nie mam talentu do mebli DIY...
Przez fakt, że pomieszczenie jest wąskie to szafka sprawiała wrażenie bardzo wysokiej. Dopiero centralne powieszenie sporego klosza optycznie poprawiło efekt. Tylko żarówke musze zmienić na słabszą.


W tym konkretnym przypadku jest jeszcze kłopot, bo nie można takiej szafki zmontować i powiesić na miejscu. Jest ona szersza od ościeżnicy. Nie można jej też wnieść bokiem i przekręcić, bo na szerokość jest wpasowana na mm pomiędzy ściany. Tu widać jakich mocowań użyłem, żeby szafkę zmontować już na docelowym miejscu. Widać też okleinę na froncie. *Okleina w połysku to najtańsza alternatywa lakierowania frontu.*

----------


## agb

> Agb jestem pod wrazeniem skad ty bierzesz swoich majstrow bo poki co chyba wszyscy sie spisali?


Aż tak różowo to nie jest. Ale faktycznie do tej pory udało się uniknąć większych błędów, bądź nie zostały jeszcze znalezione  :big lol:  Wykonawców biorę z białej listy, ale też przygotowuję(czasem chyba aż nadto) się do każdego etapu i idę z konkretnymi potrzebami. Staram się zobaczyć ich prace i pogadać z poprzednimi klientami. I jak się z człowiekiem nie dogaduje od początku, to chociażby poleciło go 50 osób, to nic z tego nie będzie.

----------


## Tern

> Po lewej najwęższa umywalka jaką znalazłem na rynku - chyba 21cm


Podzielisz się namiarem? Będzie jedna rzecz mniej do szukania przy wykończeniówce  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

fajna ta szafka, ale musiałeś się nagimnastykować  :wink: 
czy te drzwiczki to sam oklejałeś?

----------


## Daniellos_

Obadałem dzisiaj rano podłogi i ścianę kamerką termowizyjną. Nie ma co pokazywać.
Podłoga grzana przez 7h w nocy i nie było widać wyraźnych linii ciepła zdradzających gdzie leża rurki. Może dlatego, że są dość głęboko. 
Rozkład temperatur przed 6 rano:
Salon 22*
Sypialnie 21*
Grzana ściana łazienka płytki 24*
Grzana podłoga łazienka płytki 23,5*
Grzana podłoga kuchnia płytki 23*
Grzana podłoga salon panele 22,5*

Temperatury byłyby pewnie wyższe gdybym sprawdził kilka godzin później.
Odkąd grzeję w taryfie g12w to mam odpowiadającą mi dzienną aplitudę temperatury. O 22:00 zaczyna się grzanie podłogi i nad ranem mam 21-22*. Wtedy PC już nie grzeje, a podłoga zaczyna oddawać temp i robi się coraz cieplej. Dochodzi temp generowana przez domowników, gotowanie itd i wieczorem mam 24-25*C.
Ale ja osobiście też inaczej tą temp odczuwam. Tzn rano przy 22* chodziłbym w T-shircie, a wieczorem siedzę w koszuli i często mam ochotę sięgnąć po coś więcej. Ale może to tylko ja  :big grin: 

No i jak było chłodniej to rozpalałem w kominku, bo w końcu kupiłem przyzwoite drzewo - 3mp akacji (podobno 3 sezony suszona). To raptem może 5 razy rozpaliłem do teraz.
Ostatnie dni jak świeci słońce to w salonie robi się 27*C. Taki minus dużej akumulacji. No ale wtedy jest okazja do porządnego wietrzenia. Nawet właz strychowy otwieram, żeby trochę ciepła tam uciekło. Szkoda, że nie można tego jakoś zmagazynować. 
Nie mam niestety takich gadżetów jak sterowanie PC stacją pogodową. Ogólnie moja PC ma sporo minusów. Z plusów to że nadal działa i kosztowała  5tys...

Rachunki za prąd z ostatnich 4 miesięcy to średnio 400pln/m-c. Teraz mam już podlicznik na PC i g12w - wnioski będą po kolejnym rachunku. Ogólnie na tle innych pompiarzy rachunki wydają się wysokie. W lato płaciłem około 175pln/m-c.

----------


## miloszenko

Co za PC wsadziłeś? Używkę czy Meetinga? Jaka moc? Jakie zapotrzebowanie szczytowe budynku?

----------


## grend

Ja swój system ogrzewania zaopatrzyłem w 16 termostatów, systemy sterowania godzinowego etc. 
..... a rzeczywistość wyglada w ten sposób że mam włączoną jedną petlę w salonie non stop, póxniej jak temperatura zaczyna spadać tzn o 1 stopień to właczam petlę w pokoju i łazience albo pale w kominku. Steruje bezpiecznikiem...

Generalnie ja mam taką bezwładnośc cieplna że bez żadnego ogrzewania przy średniodobowej około ZERA na zewnątrz, temperatura w domu spada o 1,5stopnia na dobę. Przy właczonej petli w salonie 0,5 stopnia przez 2 dni

----------


## Daniellos_

Mam PPC Midea 8kW. W pierwszym poście są linki i można zobaczyć więcej szczegółów. Nie robiłem OZC. Kaluklatory online wyliczają około 60kWh/m2

----------


## Daniellos_

Córa zgłosiła zapotrzebowanie  i w końcu się doczekała. Popełniłem proste łóżko piętrowe.

Miałem do dyspozycji trochę kantówki 4x6, kawałek płyty wiórowej. Kupiłem wkręty, kilka formatek sklejki 6mm i gotowe. Kotwiłem bezpośrednio do ścian i drabiny. Drabina niby sztywno stała, ale przykręciłem małym kątownikiem do podłogi, bo przy dziecięcych wygłupach o wypadek nie trudno..



Hamak tez można powiesić  :wink: 


Zamontowałem też 2 lampki włączane przyskiem "nożnym" przyklejonym do ściany. 
Po raz kolejny pogratulowałem sobie wyboru silki do budowy ścian działowych, posiadającej wydrążone otwory, co pozwala puścić ze strychu dowolną instalację bez prucia ścian.

----------


## zolw82

Brawo, materiały z budowy nie poszły do pieca a dostały drugie lepsze życie, bardzo mi się podoba takie podejście, z resztą teraz takie home made meble dzieciece są mega modne. Mi żona zrobiła listę projektów, ktore mam wykonać do dziecięcych pokoi.

----------


## chilli banana

:jaw drop:  chapeau bas 
bardzo mi się to łózko podoba  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Muszę przyznać że zacnie się prezentuje. Dobra robota!

----------


## Marek.M

Danielu bardzo ładne łóżko, ale... od spodu płyta raczej nie powinna być pełna, powinny być sztachety. Bądź co bądź materac też się jednak trochę "poci".

----------


## Daniellos_

> Podzielisz się namiarem? Będzie jedna rzecz mniej do szukania przy wykończeniówce


Umywalka to Rea Pepi

----------


## Daniellos_

> fajna ta szafka, ale musiałeś się nagimnastykować 
> czy te drzwiczki to sam oklejałeś?


Chili powinnaś już wiedzieć, że ja wszystko SAM  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Danielu bardzo ładne łóżko, ale... od spodu płyta raczej nie powinna być pełna, powinny być sztachety. Bądź co bądź materac też się jednak trochę "poci".


Przyznam, że o tym nie pomyślałem, ale chyba nie będzie źle. Materac ma sprężyny kieszeniowe i gąbka na szczycie jest znacznie cieńsza od tej pod spodem to myślę, że powietrze może tam dość swobodnie cyrkulować.

----------


## Tern

> Umywalka to Rea Pepi


Dzięki wielkie  :smile: 

A łóżko świetne  :smile:

----------


## Marek.M

> Przyznam, że o tym nie pomyślałem, ale chyba nie będzie źle. Materac ma sprężyny kieszeniowe i gąbka na szczycie jest znacznie cieńsza od tej pod spodem to myślę, że powietrze może tam dość swobodnie cyrkulować.


Możesz porobić parę dziur, ponawiercać, zawsze to będzie jakiś przewiew.

----------


## Daniellos_

Stało się! Ostatnia rzecz, której brakowało w domu i jej brak bardzo raził - Szafa w wiatrołapie aka zabudowa wnęki.
Do tej pory czyli 11 miesięcy od wprowadzenia się, zaraz od wejścia biła po oczach ściana z gołymi pustakami.
Jeszcze na niej sobie wałki po farbie czyściłem to była deko łaciata  :smile: 

Tak to wygląda z grubsza, bo w tak mały pomieszczeniu ciężko o przyzwoity kadr. Brakuje jeszcze uchwytów, bo nie dotarły.


Fotki z procesu tworzenia:









Koszt około 1100pln. 

Fronty szafy z wyprzedaży ikea. Formatki z płyty wiórowej wycinane w LM. Biała okleina z alle. Trochę materiałów z odzysku.
Pod siedziskiem miały być szuflady, ale finalnie z nich zrezygnowałem. Z tak mały wiatrołapie jak mój brakuje miejsca na postawienie butów, a tam pasują idealnie i nie plączą się pod nogami. Te skrzydła są wysokie (230cm i tylko take były na wyprzedaży) dwie szuflady będą w środku, w szafie - formatki jak widać czekają.

----------


## chilli banana

ale ty niesamowite rzeczy tworzysz Daniel
znaczy zrobić można wiele jak już się na coś wpadnie, ale skąd ty te pomysły czerpiesz mnie zastanawia  :wink: 
bardzo fajnie wyszły te kwadraciki - czym to jest wyłożone?

----------


## Daniellos_

> ale ty niesamowite rzeczy tworzysz Daniel
> znaczy zrobić można wiele jak już się na coś wpadnie, ale skąd ty te pomysły czerpiesz mnie zastanawia 
> bardzo fajnie wyszły te kwadraciki - czym to jest wyłożone?


W zasadzie u mnie w domu przez większość czasu w TV leci hgtv lub domo+ i tam można zobaczyć wiele ciekawych rozwiązań i adaptować do swoich potrzeb. A jak oglądam programy z cyklu 'Wielkie projekty" to w wyobraźni już buduję kolejne domy z szalonymi rozwiązaniami architektonicznymi.  :cool: 

Masz na myśli tapicerowaną wnękę? Deska, gąbka i skaj. Potem takerem przybijasz i gotowe. Jak widać na fotkach musiałem je ściskać pasami przez połączeniem w całość żeby nie było szpar.

----------


## seler2

Super robota!

----------


## Daniellos_

projekt garaż rozpoczęty. mały foto update

Zagęściłem skoczkiem to co leżało od jesieni czyli wybrany humus, wrzucony piach, kawałki granitu z gabionowego ogrodzenia, wyrównane żwirem, wyrównane piachem.


Wrzucone resztki zbrojenia + podziękowania dla rahfi'ego za brakujące pręty. Gęsto nie jest, ale to tylko pod auto. Na zbrojeniu przywiązane rurki i z całym zrojeniem poziomowane.



Nie miałem wibratora to zrobiłem to czego się nie robi czyli dolaliśmy do betonu wody "żeby był rzadszy"  :mad:  :spam:  :big grin: 
Grubość wyszła 7-15cm. W sumie dopiero betonem robiłem spadek i już entuzjazm do precyzyjnej budowlanki dawno się wypalił  :WTF: 



Wstępnie miałem pomysł zrobienia polbruku zarówno przed jak i w samym garażu. Nawet zalałem już na jesieni koty w fundamentach punktowych, ale jakość samorobionego betonu pozostawiała sporo do życzenia. Dlatego zdecydowałem się zalać płytę i obsadzić kotwy na nowo.
Betonu zamówiłem oczywiście z górką i o dziwo zostało gruba ponad pół metra. Wylaliśmy do bigbaga i zabrałem się za skuwanie wylanych jesienią progów pod bramą i furtką z tego samego lipnego, samorobionego betonu. Towaru było na tyle dużo, że "wzmocniłem" grunt w okolicach progu  :big grin: 


Aktualnie stawia się już konstrukcja.



Od środka pójdzie OSB, na elewacji jakaś deska, na dachu blacha na rąbek ze spadkiem 5% zasłoniętym ścianką attykową.

c.d.n.

----------


## walec7_7

Lubię tu zaglądać, zawsze jest coś ekstra! Wykonanie łóżka super, a ta szafa i wnęka rewelacja! Garaż rośnie sprawnie, ciekawe jak wygląda obecnie  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

Ciekawie to wyglada  :smile: 
Wiosna ruszyła widzę w dziennikach ruch  :smile:

----------


## nathalja

Piekny domek.
Mamy pytanie odnosnie tych plytek na scieżce ? jaka nazwa, gdzie kupione? Czy nie ma problemu z czyszczeniem tej scieżki (zwirku )... ?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Piekny domek.
> Mamy pytanie odnosnie tych plytek na scieżce ? jaka nazwa, gdzie kupione? Czy nie ma problemu z czyszczeniem tej scieżki (zwirku )... ?


Płytki kupiłem w Brico 2 gatunek około 40pln/m2. To sa płytki tzw samonośne 2cm grubości. Na początku położyłem ja na równo ze żwirem czyli były lekko zaspane po bokach i wtedy kamyki "nosiło" się na płytki. Potem zdjąłem płytki, wyrównałem żwir i położyłem ja z powrotem i teraz jest ok. Nawet jak wpadnie jakiś kamyk gdy dzieciaki biegają po żwirze to można go kopnąć przechodząc i wraca na swoje miejsce  :smile: 

Dawno mnie nie było... no ale zrobie mały update.

----------


## Daniellos_

Co sie dzieje na moim poligonie? niewiele. Tzn dużo robię ale niewiele widać  :smile:  Teraz jestem głównie ogrodnikiem hehe
Projekt garaż poszedł w odstawkę, bo żona podniosła prio dla tarasu na wysoki poziom  :wink: 

Kupiłem sobie 4 wierzby hakuro nishiki jeszcze w zeszłym roku. Wymyśliłem sobie,że ładnie wyglądałyby gdyby ich kulista korona była powyżej poziomu ogrodzenia. Okazały się jednak za niskie. Tu pojawił się pomysł na posadzenie ich w donicach, ale te okazały się bardzo drogie. No to znów czas na DIY  :smile: 

Zrobiłem formę i wylałem 4 donice z betonu. Kupiłem gotową zaprawę do murowania. Nie wybrałem zaprawy "posadzka" bo nie chciałem grubego kruszywa. Powierzchnia miała być gładka i dlatego zewnętrzne płyty formy są z płyty laminowanej. Nie miałem zagęszczarki, a to kwestia istotna. Wibrowałem przykładając wiertarkę udarową bez wiertła. Wymiary to 55x55x45c. Na jedną wchodziło 75kg zaprawy (3 worki). Pierwsza mi pękła przy zdejmowaniu wewnętrznej formy i następne zbroiłem resztkami wyprostowanych strzemion, a i tak pojawiły sie pęknięcia. Muszę z nimi żyć  :wink: 
Czas na fotki...






Pozadzona jeszcze trawka Red Baron, która może kiedyś będzie wyglądać tak:

----------


## Daniellos_

Przyjechał świerk skandynawski na elewację garażu (klasa C - 28pln/m2) i podłogę tarasu (klasa AB - 64pln/m2). 



Nad tarasem pojawiła się konstrukcja nośna dla zadaszenia. Drewno kupowane surowe już jakiś czas temu razem z tym na płot pod winorośl i garaż. Zabezpieczone altaxinem i na wierzch impregnat Sadolin do drewna ogrodowego
Pierwotnie planowałem panele trapezowe z poliwęglanu, ale na moich niecałych 25m2 wraz z listwą łączącą panele ze ścianą domu to ponad 2tyś... Chyba jednak postawię na coś ala poziome rolety rzymskie DIY naturalnie  :big grin: 




Tutaj widzicie impregnację zanurzeniową Altaxin-em. Folię kupiłem w LM (1mb tunelu foliowego)



Lekko przetarłem papierem 200 na szlifierce oscylacyjnej po stronie wierzchniej i w ruch poszedł olej Remmers Pflege Ol. Kolor platynowy czyli płacimy extra, bo droższy od gamy klasycznej. Dodatkowo zwiększona dawka pigmentu - juz nieodpłatnie  :wink:  Widzicie spodnią stronę deski i 1 warstwę oleju.
Planuję zaolejować deski 1 warstwę, położyć na taras i potem drugą warstwę na już zmontowaną całość. głównie ze względu na fakt, że przy wkrętach często narusza sie powierzchnia deski i widać białe drewno (niezabezpieczone).



Podoba mi się to grube ryflowanie od spodu i pewnie układałbym tą stroną do wierzchu, ale deski są sortowane po wierzchniej stronie, czyli przy klasie AB od spodu tych niedoskonałości jest już trochę.

Deski będą dla utrudnienia układane na skos  :big lol:  Tu widać deski nie olejowane i ta krótsza olejowana już dwukrotnie. Zielsko, które widać zostało już opsikane wcześniej jakimś siuwaxem i usunięte.

----------


## Daniellos_

Teraz mi się przypomniało, że nie wrzucałem wcześniej fotek z budowy stelażu tarasu...  No to cofnijmy się w czasie o rok  :smile:  










Podkładki wykonane przy wspólpracy z firmą Era BlueConnect  :wink: 


Bonusowo jeszcze focia moich wierzb w donicach. Wiem, że podniecam się jak młodzi rodzice swoim dzieckiem, ale taki mam teraz ogrodniczy hype  :big lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

Fajne te donice wyszly. Sam mam podobne w planach  :wink:  a dodawlaes jakies wlokna do zaprawy? Ja juz mam nawet kupione, wydaje mi sie ze to zastapi tradycyjne zbrojenie i nie bedzie rys.
BTW jaki masz przekroj legarów pod taras?

----------


## aiki

Robiłem ostatnio płot z paneli - sama podmurówka. była robiona z betonu zbrojonego włóknami i przy długości 2,5 to to słabe trochę.
Może przy mniejszych odcinkach jak donica to lepiej wytrzymuje naprężenia.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Fajne te donice wyszly. Sam mam podobne w planach  a dodawlaes jakies wlokna do zaprawy? Ja juz mam nawet kupione, wydaje mi sie ze to zastapi tradycyjne zbrojenie i nie bedzie rys.
> BTW jaki masz przekroj legarów pod taras?


Włókien nie dawałem. Tylko resztki zbrojenia jakie miałem. Do każdej następnej wrzucałem więcej. Przy ostatniej wpadłem na to że resztki koszy gabionowych są idealne do tego...

Legary chyba 5x15 jeśli dobrze pamiętam.

----------


## chilli banana

donice super pomysl i wykonanie  :smile:  
trzymam kciuki za dalsze prace nad tarasem

Daniel dobrze kojarzę, że ty masz takie okrągłę/owalne umywalki nablatowe w łazience? jesteś zadowolony czy ciężko utrzymać czysty blat w tych rowkach?

----------


## marcko

> Teraz mi się przypomniało, że nie wrzucałem wcześniej fotek z budowy stelażu tarasu...  No to cofnijmy się w czasie o rok  
> 
> 
> 
> Podkładki wykonane przy wspólpracy z firmą Era BlueConnect 
> 
> 
> Bonusowo jeszcze focia moich wierzb w donicach. Wiem, że podniecam się jak młodzi rodzice swoim dzieckiem, ale taki mam teraz ogrodniczy hype


ciężko wyrazić słowami jak zajebiście to wygląda - oczywiście mając na uwadze jeszcze samorobione to już w ogóle wypas.

Daniel jak głęboko dawałeś fundament pod taras? (przy opasce rozumiem po prostu wywaliłeś dziurę w styro? czy jakiś tam myk robiłeś z ociepleniem

----------


## hektor80

czy zadaszenie tarasu jest mocowane do budynku? jak nie to czy konstrukcja jest stabilna i nie potrzebuje zastrzałów?

----------


## Daniellos_

> donice super pomysl i wykonanie  
> trzymam kciuki za dalsze prace nad tarasem
> 
> Daniel dobrze kojarzę, że ty masz takie okrągłę/owalne umywalki nablatowe w łazience? jesteś zadowolony czy ciężko utrzymać czysty blat w tych rowkach?


Z umywalek jestem zadowolony. Wcześniej w mieszkaniu miałem taką wpuszczana w blat z otworem na baterię i wtedy chlapalo się za umywalkę. Przy tych bateriach podtynkowy u woda leci na środek umywalki i jest dobrze. Trzeba też pamiętać że te moje są wyjątkowo małe - kwadrat 42cm.

----------


## Daniellos_

> ciężko wyrazić słowami jak zajebiście to wygląda - oczywiście mając na uwadze jeszcze samorobione to już w ogóle wypas.
> 
> Daniel jak głęboko dawałeś fundament pod taras? (przy opasce rozumiem po prostu wywaliłeś dziurę w styro? czy jakiś tam myk robiłeś z ociepleniem


Dzieki. Fundament chyba robiłem ok 70cm. Przy opasce wiercilem w styro.

----------


## Daniellos_

> czy zadaszenie tarasu jest mocowane do budynku? jak nie to czy konstrukcja jest stabilna i nie potrzebuje zastrzałów?


Hektor, konstrukcja jest mocowana do budynku prętami gwintowanymi. Bardziej dla ustabilizowania, bo za sztywność będą odpowiadały linki stalowe naciągane śrubami rzymskimi.
Pokażę jak już zrobię.
Tu wspomniane pręty stabilizujące.




eszcze kilka fotek z montażu tarasu.

----------


## chilli banana

> Z umywalek jestem zadowolony. Wcześniej w mieszkaniu miałem taką wpuszczana w blat z otworem na baterię i wtedy chlapalo się za umywalkę. Przy tych bateriach podtynkowy u woda leci na środek umywalki i jest dobrze. Trzeba też pamiętać że te moje są wyjątkowo małe - kwadrat 42cm.


dzięki za odp  :smile: 
aż się cofnęłam, żeby poszukać fotki u ciebie w dzienniku, bo wydawało mi się, że masz takie misy okrągłe
a jaką masz długość blatu?

----------


## Daniellos_

Blat mam na dwóch szafkach 80tkach czyli musi mieć 160cm  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

kurczę, dobrze to wygląda, u nas będzie max. 120cm (pierwotnie miał być 1 zlew)

----------


## Daniellos_

> kurczę, dobrze to wygląda, u nas będzie max. 120cm (pierwotnie miał być 1 zlew)


Będzie ok, jeśli znajdziesz dodatkowe miejsce na przybory toaletowe.

----------


## Daniellos_

Mieszkam już ponad rok to mogę pokusić się o słowo podsumowania sezonu grzewczego:

Jak wiecie nie robiłem OZC i bazuję jedynie na kalkulatorach dostępnych online. Nie mam też ciepłomierzy itp, a o zamontowanym podliczniku na pompę zapomniałem już kolejnego dnia po jego zmontowaniu. Tyle jest na głowie.... Także wszystko poniższe jest "grubymi nićmi szyte", ale zapraszam do dyskusji  :smile: 
Dodam jeszcze, że lubię ciepło w domu. 23*C to norma.

5825 kWh łącznego zużycia za rachunków ZE
-2400 kWh zakładam na bieżące zużycie. W poprzednim mieszkaniu ok 150kWh miesięcznie, a tu indukcja itd to policzyłem 200.
3425 kwh wychodziłoby zużycia na CO+CWU

Wg kalkulatora pseudo OZC wychodzi, że mój dom ma zapotrzebowanie 7120 kWh (4340 CO + 2780 CWU)

Konkluzja jest taka, że moja PPC ma średnioroczny COP=2  (to chyba SCOP)
No nie najlepiej ...  :Confused: 

Pocieszam się, że zapłaciłem za nią 5000+1000 rurki i napełnieni instalacji. Gdybym kupił jakiegoś TCap-a czy coś podobnego to ile zapłaciłbym więcej? 8-12 tyś więcejj?
Gdyby wspomniany TCap miał SCOP 4 to na CO+CWU zużywałby połowę mniej tego co moja obecna Midea czyli ok 1750 kWh. Zakładając średnią cenę prądu przy G12w 45gr/kWh to daje 787zł/rocznie i 15 lat zwrotu inwestycji.  Nawet gdyby wychodziło 10 to by nie było dramatu i nie skakałbym z mostu z powodu obecnego SCOP nie takiego, jakiego bym chciał.

Jest jak jest. Trzeba jakoś żyć... panie Premierze  :smile: 

Pomimo wszystko koszty eksploatacji domu mam połowę mniejsze od mieszkania w bloku od spółdzielni, a mogę wyskoczyć chociażby pobiegać i oglądać takie klimaty:




Pomysł wyniesienia się z miasta to był strzał w 10. Chyba się starzeję...  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

[QUOTE=Daniellos_;7823465]Mieszkam już ponad rok to mogę pokusić się o słowo podsumowania sezonu grzewczego:

Jak wiecie nie robiłem OZC i bazuję jedynie na kalkulatorach dostępnych online. Nie mam też ciepłomierzy itp, a o zamontowanym podliczniku na pompę zapomniałem już kolejnego dnia po jego zmontowaniu. Tyle jest na głowie.... Także wszystko poniższe jest "grubymi nićmi szyte", ale zapraszam do dyskusji  :smile: 
Dodam jeszcze, że lubię ciepło w domu. 23*C to norma.

5825 kWh łącznego zużycia za rachunków ZE
-2400 kWh zakładam na bieżące zużycie. W poprzednim mieszkaniu ok 150kWh miesięcznie, a tu indukcja itd to policzyłem 200.
3425 kwh wychodziłoby zużycia na CO+CWU

Wg kalkulatora pseudo OZC wychodzi, że mój dom ma zapotrzebowanie 7120 kWh (4340 CO + 2780 CWU)

Konkluzja jest taka, że moja PPC ma średnioroczny COP=2  (to chyba SCOP)
No nie najlepiej ...  :Confused: 

Pocieszam się, że zapłaciłem za nią 5000+1000 rurki i napełnieni instalacji. Gdybym kupił jakiegoś TCap-a czy coś podobnego to ile zapłaciłbym więcej? 8-12 tyś więcejj?
Gdyby wspomniany TCap miał SCOP 4 to na CO+CWU zużywałby połowę mniej tego co moja obecna Midea czyli ok 1750 kWh. Zakładając średnią cenę prądu przy G12w 45gr/kWh to daje 787zł/rocznie i 15 lat zwrotu inwestycji.  Nawet gdyby wychodziło 10 to by nie było dramatu i nie skakałbym z mostu z powodu obecnego SCOP nie takiego, jakiego bym chciał.

/QUOTE]

Z takich pobieżnych obliczeń COP nie ustalisz. Miej natomiast na uwadze, że wszystkie źródła ciepła w tak izolowanym budynku redukują to, co musi dorzucić system CO. Mało tego, sporo energii poszło na suszenie a nie grzanie. Możesz zainwestować w podlicznik i w następnym sezonie wszystko się wyjaśni.

----------


## Daniellos_

Pomyślałem, że napiszę coś w swoim miesięczniku ...

Mały spojler czyli z cyklu jak z pospolitego świerku robimy szlachetny dąb  :smile: 


od lewej: impregnat (strona wewnętrzna), lazura 3w1 (strona zewn.), surowizna

----------


## Daniellos_

Aaaa ...zapomniałbym. Jakiś czas temu zakończyłem też nawadnianie ogrodu. 
Na tą chwile zamknąłem sie kosztem niecałych 900zł. Instalacja bazuje na rurze 25 i zraszaczach Hunter MP serii 2000 i 3000. To coś pośredniego pomiędzy statycznymi, a turbinowymi. Przyznam, że nie robiłem zraszaczy tak gęsto jak przewiduje producent (jeden zraszacz powinien sięgać zasięgiem do punktu posadowienia kolejnego). 

Kilka fotek:













Jak widać po fotce ze skrzynką i 2 elektrozaworami mam tylko dwa obwody. Nie wydzielałem obwodów dedykowanych do nawadniania moich mini-ogródków. Po prostu dawałem na końcu toru zraszaczy reduktor ciśnienia, zawór i dalej już rurka 16 do której wkłuwam się zaworkami dozującymi. Zaworki są regulowane 0-60l/min i wymyśliłem że nimi wyreguluję ile podlać daną roślinkę przez okres jaki dana pęt;a nawadnia trawnik.

Przyznam, że w urządzonym już wstępnie ogrodzie jest to problematyczne. Dużo dodatkowej pracy i bałaganu. No i niepotrzebnego dewastowania siatki na krety.

----------


## Daniellos_

Czas na uzupełnienie fotostory z budowy garażu.

Powstała kompletna konstrukcja. Spadek połaci minimalny przewidziany przez producenta blachy na rąbek stojący czyli 5%.Połać dachu osłonięta ścianką attykową, aby garaż chociaż od frontu udawał kształt kostki.




Płyta OSB nabita od wewnątrz i membrana na "dachu", żeby na głowę nie kapało. Wrzucona wełna - w OSB wkręcałem wkręty, żeby wełna nie "zjeżdżała".




Czoło płyty obłożone styro i folią kubełkową.








Ściany obciągnięte membraną (miejscami brudna, bo kładłem na nią ziemię z wykopów nawadniania :smile:  )



Robimy dach! Kolejny raz polecę blachę z rąbkiem stojącym. Szybko i sprawnie można samemu. Pomimo, że panele dłuższe jak w przypadku domu bo 6m. 
Dobrze wtedy wiało i można nieźle zatańczyć z takim panelem działającym jak żagiel na wietrze.Ja już się miałem za kozaka z dużym doświadczeniem  :wink:  Raz noga się omsknęła i bach - dziura w membranie, siniak na udzie, noga w garażu  :stir the pot:  


Nabijam pas podrynnowy i montuje rynnę- Galeco PCV2 czyli kwadrat. Poziomo, bez spadków - producent dopuszcza (przepustowość i tak z zapasem). Nabijam pas nadrynnowy, pas startowy, wyciągam membranę i przyklejam taśmą butylową.


Zaginam panele zrobioną kiedyś "zaginarką do paneli z rąbkiem stojącym"  :smile:  i wciągam panele dach po "prowadnicy"  :smile: 



Pierwszy panel, obróbka ścianki attykowej i drugi panel.



Najtrudniej na końcu. Dla bezpieczeństwa kładę deski, żeby nie sprawdzać co się stanie z panelem gdy nadepnę w miejscu nie podpartym kontrłatą. Ostatni panel obcinamy po długości i zaginamy krawędź.

Jak widać ostateczna korekta "równości" połaci robiona kawałkami membrany  :smile: 


Na koniec jeszcze fotka po podcięciu elewacji i montażu listwy przyściennej.

----------


## Daniellos_

Następnie stelaż pod deskę elewacyjną. i kołnierz "antygryzoniowy" zrobiony z resztek paneli dachowych. Panele w miejscy rąbka nawiercałem co 10cm, aby poprawić wentylację w miejscach gdzie blacha mogłaby szczelniej stykać się z folią kubełkową.




No i w końcu najprzyjemniejsza część czyli nabijanie desek elewacyjnych. To moment przemiany brzydkiego kaczątka  :cool: 
Zdecydowałem się ułożyć deski pionowo. Mój dom z racji niedużego metrażu i braku okapów wygląda na niewielki. Chociaż jego front jest podobny długością do reszty domów na osiedlu to po dołożeniu garażu byłby "najdłuższy" - 21 metrów. Miałem obawy, że poziome ułożenie desek wizualnie jeszcze by go wydłużyło, a pionowe koresponduje z długimi, pionowymi oknami domu.




PS. Deski na dole obcinane pod kątem. Dookoła będzie żwir to elewacja zaczyna się od wys. 15cm.

c.d.n.

----------


## fr3d3k

Coś pięknego! Szacunek!

----------


## MAX100

Witam świetnie to wygląda, możesz napisać jaka firma tej blachy na rąbek stojący.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Witam świetnie to wygląda, możesz napisać jaka firma tej blachy na rąbek stojący.


Dzięki. Myślę, że dopiero zrobiony w całości pokaże swój urok, ale faktycznie już teraz drewno robi robotę  :popcorn: 

Blacha ta sama co na domu czyli Pruszyński panele z mikro-falą.

----------


## chilli banana

wygląda super  :smile:  czekam na więcej fotek  :wink:

----------


## aiki

@chilli banana a co u was się dzieje?

----------


## chilli banana

> @chilli banana a co u was się dzieje?


aiki, żeby nie zaśmiecać u Daniela, odkopię mój dziennik  :wink:

----------


## walec7_7

Piękna robota! Całość będzie powalająca  :cool:

----------


## Daniellos_

Elewacja już ukończona w 99%. Jeszcze brakuje deski w kącie, ale to pikuś  :smile:  Widac też zamontowaną juz bramę Nice 5000x225.



Aktualnie nadal układam ten "atomowy" gres jak to określił jeden z monterów bramy  :smile:  Jak już coś mi się zafiksowało w głowie, że będę układał te 2cm płytki i tak wysoko obsadziłem odpływ, że nie było odwrotu. Tym sposobem gres to drugi najdroższy element wyposażenia mojego garażu...


Stanowisko cięcia atomowego gresu. Nie ma lekko.... Za liniał robi płytka zwykłego gresu.


Chyba wszystkie materiały do jego skończenia mam zakupione to mogę powiedzieć, że kosztowo garaż zamknął się kwotą niecałych 22tyś w tym brama 5380. Dramatu chyba nie ma przy ok 40m powierzchni.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zabrakło mi wkrętów samo-wiercących i dokupiłem trochę lokalnie, żeby nie czekać. Różnica widoczna gołym okiem. Na dole fotki samowiercące, a na górze zwykłe. Widać jak rozgniata włókna drewna. Na szczęście druga warstwa lazury już po montażu poszła.

----------


## dez

Podoba mi się ten garaż, cykniesz jeszcze kilka fotek z wszystkich stron? U siebie mam w projekcie wiate garażową, ale w przyszłości też mam zamiar ją odbudować.

----------


## Daniellos_

Kilka dodatkowych fotek:

----------


## Daniellos_

Jeszcze temat, który mam w głowie od kilku miesięcy, ale już mocno ewoluował - PV.

Zrobiłem już spore badanie rynku i zdążyłem się trochę doktoryzować w temacie.
Dostałem chyba z 10 ofert, z czego połowa tych firm wysłała człowieka na miejsce obejrzeć miejsce instalacji.

Ale wrócę do początku czyli założeń projektowych. Planuje instalacje na pokrycie całości obecnego zużycia. Może do tego jakiś zapas lub zostawić możliwość rozbudowy. Wszyscy mówią, że jak już się ma "prąd za darmo" to zużycie wzrasta  :smile: 
1. Moje zużycie z ostatnich 12 miesięcy (znajduje się na każdym rachunku z ZE) oscyluje w zakresie 5500-5800kWh. W polskich warunkach zakłada się średnio wydajność ok 1kWh z 1kWp zainstalowanych paneli czyli punkt wyjściowy to instalacja 5800kWp


2. Dach dwuspadowy o połaciach skierowanych pd-ws i pn-zach. Przy takich warunkach lepiej położyć wszystkie panele na tej pierwszej. Połać jest jest pod kątem 35* i jest odchylona o 45* od południa - dokładnie azymut 125st. Z poniższego wykresu widać, że utrata wydajności będzie na poziomie ok 6%
. 
Trzeba powiększyć moc planowanej instalacji o te straty + 7% (400kWp)

3. Z racji grzania PPC ergo dużej konsumpcji w okresie zimowym zakładam niskie zużycie bieżące - tylko 20%. Resztę zapotrzebowania czyli 4640kWh pobiorę z ZE, który zabierze od tego opust - tzn odbiorę z tego 20% mniej niż oddałem. Trzeba to uwzględnić zwiększając planowaną moc instalacji czyli + 930kWp
Rozmawiałem ze znajomym z pracy i tłumaczył mi, że od tych odbieranych z ZE kWh nie są naliczane koszty przesyłu i po podliczeniu jest się tylko 10% do tyłu. Tu jeszcze muszę popytać.

Wychodzi na to, że łącznie potrzebuję 7130kWp, aby pokryć całe swoje roczne zapotrzebowanie.

4. Zdecydowany jestem na moduły monokrystaliczne. Niby są droższe, ale mają większą moc w przeliczeniu kWp/panel i w ogólnym rozrachunku nie ma znaczącej różnicy. Dalej można rozważać teorię, że poli mają lepszy uzysk przy rozproszonym świetle, którego jest w Polsce więcej, ale mono nadrabiają swoim lepszym uzyskiem przy idealnych warunkach i znów suma sumarum jest to prawie 1:1 No i mono będą lepiej się prezentowały na moim, antracytowym dachu  :smile: 

5. 
Pewnie wiele osób zaglądających do tego dziennika to zdziwi, ale pierwotnie nie rozważałem samodzielnego montażu  :smile:  Wychodziłem z założenia, że będzie podobnie jak np przy oknach, gdzie biorąc firmę płaci się 8% VAT na montaż zamiast 23% na sam towar. Jednak po otrzymaniu ofert i policzeniu cen samego sprzętu zaczynam się nawracać. Przy tak łatwym montażu (jedna połać, żadnych lukarn itp, parterówka etc) firmy deklarują 1 dzień montażu. Oferty dostałem na kwoty rzędu 29-44tyś o.O Nawet te najtańsze to koszt niecałych 4tyś/kWp. Jak policzyłem sprzęt i potrzebne do montażu materiały + 1tyś na ekstra wydatki to wychodzi mi kwota 20500pln. Trochę przebadałem już temat i taka instalacja jest banalnie prosta. To nie jakiś 'rocket sience', jak to mówią amerykanie. No kuuuuurde 10 kafli za dzień roboty? A w tych największych, ogólnopolskich firmach nawet i 25 kawałków ??? :sick:  :WTF: 
Schemat instalacji:


Tyle założeń. Następnym razem napiszę jak to widzę od strony opłacalności, czasu zwrotu itp. Jakie modułu i falownik planuję użyć i dlaczego.
Zapraszam do dyskusji  :smile:

----------


## pepik8

Są jakieś dopłaty teraz w ramach programu "Mój prąd" http://nfosigw.gov.pl/moj-prad/ i odliczenie od podatku, pod warunkiem, że masz fakturę za montaż.

----------


## chilli banana

Daniel, dużo ciekawych informacji w twoim poście
może faktycznie sprawdź dopłaty (jeśli tego jeszcze nie zrobiłeś) - kuzynka, jak i kuzyn dostali dofinansowanie pod koniec wakacji i wyszły im śmieszne pieniądze za całą instalację

----------


## Daniellos_

> Są jakieś dopłaty teraz w ramach programu "Mój prąd" http://nfosigw.gov.pl/moj-prad/ i odliczenie od podatku, pod warunkiem, że masz fakturę za montaż.


Tu jeszcze muszę się upewnić, ale moim zdaniem definicja kosztów kwalifikowanych "zakup, montaż oraz odbiór i uruchomienie instalacji objętych
przedsięwzięciem" nie oznacza, że faktura musi być na każdy z wymienionych. W moim przypadku już zama faktura z a moduły przekroczy 10tyś i to wystarczy aby otrzymać te 5tyś dopłaty.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zacznę od tego na czym chciałbym oprzeć swoją instalację.
*Moduły PV* - tu raczej nie mam obaw. Jest ogromny wybór chińskich producentów produkujących moduły na ogromną skalę co wyklucza metody mocno chałupnicze.
Bloomberg utworzył corocznie aktualizowana listę producentów modułów Tier-1. Pierwszy przedstawiciel, który się u mnie pojawił mocno się podniecał, że proponowane przez niego moduły są super, bo firma je produkująca jest na tej liście. Jednak jak już doczytamy to na tą listę nie trafiają producenci dlatego, że ich moduły są lepsze od innych  :smile:  Znaczy tylko, że producent miał odpowiednio wysoki wolumen sprzedaży, brał udział w dużych projektach itd. To znaczy tylko że jest to firma godna zaufania dla banków jako kredytobiorca. Nie mniej jednak jest to jakiś wyznacznik i jakaś firma z siedzibą w stodole tam nie trafi.
Nie liczę też na realizację gwarancji producenta. W zasadzie byłoby to trudne u każdego producenta. Jest niby 25 lat gwarancji na utratę wydajności poniżej 20%, ale żeby to udowodnić to trzeba zrobić certyfikowane badanie modułu. W Polsce aktualnie robi takie tylko PAN i koszt to ponad 1000zł. Wyjątkiem jest podobno polski Bruk-Bet, bo może sam przebadać swój reklamowany gwarancyjnie moduł. 
Jest jednak sporo materiałów m.in na YT gdzie sprawdzają wydajność starych modułów i utrata jest ok 0,5% rocznie.

Na tą chwilę skłaniam się do modułów firmy CSUN (China Sunenergy). Producent średniej wielkości. Jako jedyny ma swoją fabrykę w EU (Turcja) i swojego czasu zdążył być już na giełdzie NASDAQ liście Tier-1, jak i zaliczyć problemy z płynnością finansową  :smile: 
Można kupić moduły mono 305W za 440zł, co jak na nowy towar jest rewelacyjną ceną.
CSUN 305-60m

*Inwerter* - Tu mamy dwie szkoły. Jedni stawiają na markowe rozwiązania np Fronius czy SolarEdge, a inni w imię zasady skoro nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać wybierają chińskie sprzętu  :smile:  Np Fronius da 5lat gwarancji na całość lub 7 na podzespoły + Ty płacisz za robociznę. Ja póki co celuję w chińskiego Solar Sofar z gwarancją producenta 10 lat. Gdzieś przeczytałem, że Sofar ma wykupione gwarancje bankowe na utrzymanie swoich zobowiązań gwarancyjnych na jakimś amerykańskim funduszu, ale nie mogę teraz znaleźć źródła. Gdybym miał bardziej skomplikowany dach lub jakieś cienie od anten/kominów to rozważałbym SolarEdge, gdzie mikroinwerter jest montowany przy każdym panelu. Dzięki temu unikamy największej wady klasycznych systemów - każdy moduł działa z taką mocą jak najsłabszy w całym łańcuchu (stringu). Gdy np przyklei się liść czy ptak zrobi dużą kupę na jeden moduł to spada moc całej instalacji. SE i jego mikroinwertery sterują niezależnie każdym modułem. Można obejrzeć jak to działa tu https://monitoringpublic.solaredge.c...c?locale=pl_PL Drugi plus poza monitoringiem indywidualnych paneli to opcja ograniczenia napięcia do bezpiecznego 1V na każdym module w razie jakiegoś wypadku/pożaru i konieczności wejścia na dach.

Generalnie firmy w branży PV udzielają gwarancji często na okres dłuższy niż same istnieją  :smile:  W dodatku nawet najwięksi europejscy gracze plajtują np ABB czy SolarWorld. 


*Osprzęt el*.- przewody, zabezpieczenia itp to już się jakoś ogarnie. Nic tam trudnego nie ma. Najprawdopodobniej zepnę to tak:
wszystkie moduły szeregowo w jeden łańcuch czyli dwa kabelki wciągam z dachu do pom.gosp. > mała rozdzielnica z ogranicznikiem przepięć dla DC + bezpieczniki topikowe , wyłącznik izolacyjny > inwerter > rozdzielnica zawierająca wyłącznik izolacyjny > ogranicznik przepięć AC (już mam) > wpinamy się pomiędzy licznik, a instalacje domu

*Elementy montażowe* - mam u siebie blachę z rąbkiem stojącym i w tym przypadku można zastosować dedykowane uchwyty i nie trzeba wtedy dziurawić poszycia.


Nie jest to tani system i najprawdopodobniej zamówię jakiś odpowiednik bezpośrednio z Chin. Na razie wstępne oferty cenowe wyglądają bardzo obiecująco.

W kwestii kosztów... 
Jeśli wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem i wydam na instalację te 20tyś to 5tyś odzyskam z dofinansowania i od pozostałych 15tyś (może jeszcze dofinsowanie mój prąd zwolnią z opodatkowania, zobaczymy...) jeszcze odliczę przy rozliczaniu PITu (ulga termomodernizacyjna) i odzyskam kolejne 2700. Wtedy PV kosztowałoby mnie 12300pln  :yes:

----------


## coachu13

Niezły plan.

----------


## pepik8

Dobry plan, jak na samoroba przystało, ale organizator nie zostawia pola do popisu.
http://nfosigw.gov.pl/moj-prad/pytan...i-/page,1.html


edit
Tak apropo, te 1400 pod klucz to aktualne? :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Dobry plan, jak na samoroba przystało, ale organizator nie zostawia pola do popisu.
> http://nfosigw.gov.pl/moj-prad/pytan...i-/page,1.html
> 
> 
> edit
> Tak apropo, te 1400 pod klucz to aktualne?


No niefajnie...
Czego można się dowiedzieć z powyższego Q&A:
1) Nie może być wykonywany montaż instalacji siłami własnymi (nawet jeśli posiada się odpowiednie uprawnienia).
2) Do wniosku należy dołączyć kopie faktury za dostawę i montaż instalacji.
Trzeba znów kombinować. Czyli jak to w Polsce ... :sad: 

1400 pod klucz - aktualne na dzień podsumowania kosztów mojej budowy czyli lipiec 2018. Wszystkie ceny starałem się zamieścić w tym dzienniku to chętny porówna z obecnymi i wyciągnie wnioski.

----------


## Daniellos_

PV nadal w fazie projektu. Póki co udało mi się pozyskać konsultanta z branży PV co rozwiąże mój problem z powyższego postu  :smile: 

Toczą się oczywiście jakieś wątki poboczne  :smile: 
Dzisiaj napiszę o kostce na podjeździe. Generalnie nie robię zgodnie ze sztuką. Podbudowa powinna być z zagęszczonej pospółki, żwiru czy gruzu. Na to wyrównująca warstwa niezagęszczonego piasku. Na to kostka i ubijanie/wyrównywanie zagęszczarką płytową. U mnie po zebraniu humusu wrzucony był piach.Potem warstwa łupka granitowego, warstwa grysu, warstwa grysu i zagęszczone skoczkiem. Jednak nie wyszło to równo i wyrównująca warstwa wierzchniego piasku ma 1-5cm. Nie dysponuję też zagęszczarką. Postanowiłem zagęścić od razu moją warstwę wyrównującą. Jest cienka to uznałem, że wystarczy samo intensywne tupanie  :smile:  Zobaczymy co z tego będzie.

Powyższe dotyczyło podjazdu, ale.... Jak już miałem kilkadziesiąt ton grysu i wydawało mi się, że jeszcze go zostanie to upychałem go gdzie się dało m.in pod garaż. Teraz się okazało, że nie starczy go na spory kawałek obok podjazdu. Teraz w tym miejscu muszę też położyć kostkę.
No to od korytuję szpadlem i wrzucam resztki łupka granitowego z czasów budowania ogrodzenia i zasypuję piachem. 


Jak wspomniałem nie mam zagęszczarki, ale nie planuję w tym miejscu intensywnego ruchu pojazdów no to zagęszczam tym co mam, czyli jeżdźę po tym w tą i z powrotem prawie 2-tonowym autem  :stir the pot:  i dalej postępuję jak z podjazdem.

Kostka (KostBet Monte Carlo) jest w 4 wymiarach 30x20, 40x20, 50x20 i 60x20. Ze względu na większy od standardu format ma grubość 8cm. Pomyślałem, że ze względu na moją kulawą podbudowę to może i lepiej  :smile:  Kolor antracyt. to jest tzw "melanż" czyli jest tak jakby łaciata co w założeniu ma pozwolić uniknąć widoku plam, zabrudzeń, wykwitów itp. W salonie wyglądała tak:


Nie dotarła w piątek, tylko w sobotę i dobrałem się do niej dopiero przed 19tą stąd fotki po ciemku. Od razu ułożyłem kilka metrów...
Zamówiłem chyba 62m2 i przywieźli chyba 8 palet. Zgodnie ze sztuką mieszam biorąc z kilku palet/warstw jednocześnie.


Tu już widać układanie. Nie są idealnie równej grubości. Szczególnie ten najmniejszy format ma często 7,8mm i wtedy podsypuje deko piasku. jak któraś wyraźnie odstaje to dobijam gumowym młotkiem.




Jedną sztukę już ciąłem po długości 60cm tarczą diamentową i powiem Wam, że pierońsko ciężko idzie. Muszę tak kombinować, żeby docinek było jak najmniej.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Masz jakiś patent jak równać warstwy pod podjazd? Czeka nas to chyba w przyszłym roku, tj. na pewno taras, nie wiem czy na podjazd starczy zasobów.  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja podbudowę równałem tylko tak na oko i specjalnie równo nie wyszło. Na długości 7m sprawdzałem sznurkiem pomiędzy poziomem wjazdu do garażu, a wylanuym progiem pod bramą. Wyrównującą warstwę piasku wyrównuję ściągając łatą po rurkach.

Moje stanowisko cięcia kostki. Akurat tu docinanie pod studzienkę.

----------


## WiolciaO

> Kanaliza klasycznie pod płytą. Styropian na płycie pozwala na możliwość zmiany planów co do posadowienia chociażby sanitariatów. Inny powód to fakt, że nie wydaje mi się, by samorób był w stanie zrobić płytę na tyle równą, żeby nie trzeba było dużo poprawiać. Zeszło z tym sporo roboczogodzin. Kolejny powód to ekonomia - 10cm XPS pod płytą i EPS80/EPS100 pod wylewkę to rozsądna opcja.
> 
> 
> Wiem, że PEX to nazwa ogólna. Tak jak moja wiedza w temacie rur. Tacy jak ja określają tym mianem rurę z płaszczem alu.
> Nie napisałem, że moje rury PERT były najdroższe. Mam rury Kan-Therm PE-RT i z pewnością nie są "najtańsze spośród wszystkich". Gdy kupowałem były droższe od PEXa Kantherm-a.
> 
> 
> 
> A teraz potrzebuję pomysłu jak obsadzić solidnie i stabilnie "kranik" z wodą do ogrodu na elewacji. Stan na dzisiaj to wystająca spod płyty wspomniana wyżej niebieska rurka  mogę wydłubać rowek w burcie płyty i dziurę w styro na elewacji. Tylko jak zamontować stabilnie kran ogrodowy na końcu 25cm rurki (grubość styro na elewacji).
> ...


Dzień dobry,
chciałam zapytać jakie w końcu zastosowałeś rozwiązanie z kranami na elewacji? W przyszłym tygodniu zaczynamy elewację, a mamy dwa krany na zewnątrz i zastanawiam się w jaki sposób je zamontować.

----------


## Daniellos_

Witam 

Z braku pomysłu na osadzenie sztywne kraników w elewacji zrezygnowałem z tego pomysłu. Od strony ogrodu zamontowałem kranik w podstawie tarasu:


A od strony garażu będzie ten wąż spiralny w obudowie montowany w gruncie Gardena widoczny na ostatnim foto z cytowanego posta. Kupiłem na alle.. (nie nowy) i czeka na zamontowanie. Podlacze tam chyba wodę ze zmiękczacze, głównie do mycia auta. Mam też wyprowadzoną wodę i kanalize w garażu i tam planuje też jakaś umywalkę. Fajnie byłoby coś trafić z nierdzewki.

----------


## WiolciaO

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienia. Fajne rozwiązanie, ale ja mam już wyprowadzenia zrobione na ścianie garażu i od strony ogrodu, więc potrzebuję jakiegoś sposobu na osadzenie kranów w elewacji i niestety nie mogę znaleźć dobrego rozwiązania.

----------


## uciu

Ja drugi raz bym kranu na elewacji nie robił....wiecznie uwalona elewacja, kran już pokrył się rdzą, zaciek się robi...

Jak nie masz jeszcze styro zjedz rurami na dół i daj studzienkę.

Jak zostaniesz przy tej elewacji - ja przy kranie dawałem XPSa by kran się nie ruszał.

----------


## WiolciaO

Dzięki uciu. Właśnie w przyszłym tygodniu zaczynamy elewację i jeszcze mogę coś zrobić. Też chciałam zejść na dół i dać studzienkę, tylko zastanawiam się nad optymalną wysokością. Najlepiej, żeby się nie trzeba było schylać i swobodnie coś móc podstawić pod kran. Czy raczej w ogóle w elewacji nie robić? Tylko, że nie wiem wówczas jak to powinno wyglądać.
Masz jakieś zdjęcia montażu kranu z XPS?

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Dopłaty do PV to jak zwykle dotacje dla banków.
Jeżeli pójdziesz w samoróbstwo i gotówkę to nici z dopłat. Pozostaje tylko PIT
W kwietniu przerobiłem temat i zamontowałem 5 kW na dachu skierowanym na południowy-zachód ( ze wskazaniem na zachód )

----------


## _arek_

No bo u nas to nigdy nic żeby dla Kowalskiego lepiej było, niby programy porobione a żeby coś  dostać to trzeba się nieźle nagimnastykować...

Tak z ciekawości to jaki wyszedł Ci końcowy rachunek za te 5kW i na jakich podzespołach??

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Bystry w tych tematach nie jestem ale z pamięci mam panele 360 w resztę muszę sprawdzić w dokumentach i do dzisiaj produkcja jest 3840. 
Od 5 kwietnia
zapłaciłem brutto z vat 8 % 20300

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jeżeli pójdziesz w samoróbstwo i gotówkę to nici z dopłat. Pozostaje tylko PIT


możesz to rozwinąć ? dlaczego nie za gotówkę ? Wiem że nie można zrobić samemu bo musisz mieć fakturę na całość z robocizną - ale umówmy się to nie problem jezeli kupisz wszystko w jednym miejscu i oni zajmują się też montażem.

----------


## karster

A ja nieświadom zrobiłem kran na elewacji. W sumie to dobrze, że o tym mowa, trzeba wodę z niego zlać lada dzień bo już w niedzielę w nocy ma być koło zera  :sad:  
Kran osądziłem na klej do styropianu z wora, trzyma mocno. Od czoła klej/siatka/klej a na to deska greinplas (będzie) mam nadzieję, że lazur z deski się nie zmyje. Jeśli tak to przykleję jakieś wielkoformatowe płytki (jedna, max dwie wystarczą).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## annatulipanna

> Dzięki uciu. Właśnie w przyszłym tygodniu zaczynamy elewację i jeszcze mogę coś zrobić. Też chciałam zejść na dół i dać studzienkę, tylko zastanawiam się nad optymalną wysokością. Najlepiej, żeby się nie trzeba było schylać i swobodnie coś móc podstawić pod kran. Czy raczej w ogóle w elewacji nie robić? Tylko, że nie wiem wówczas jak to powinno wyglądać.
> Masz jakieś zdjęcia montażu kranu z XPS?


*Wiolcia*. Jak masz możliwość, to wodę zewnętrzną zrób poza domem. Ja sobie wyprowadziłam dwie rury na wodę ogrodową poza budynek (jedna z przodu budynku przy planowanym podjeździe, druga z tyłu, obie oddalone ok 8m od domu.

Nie mam lepszego zdjęcia, ale na poniższym, zaznaczyłam na czerwono, gdzie mam wodę ogrodową z tyłu domu:



Na razie niebieska rura, zakończona zaworem, przymocowana jest do kija, który robi za stojak  :wink: 

Docelowo planuję coś w tym stylu:








Ps. Pozdrawiam właściciela wątku  :wink:  Podglądam z zaciekawieniem i podziwiam pracę oraz jej efekty.

----------


## Daniellos_

@anna  :bye: 

Przyznam, że już kilka tematów mi się nawarstwiało i ciśnienie rosło. Chciałem już skończyć przynajmniej sprawę kostki, także wczoraj i dzisiaj robiłem nawet w deszcz. Przypomniały się stare czasy gdy przy stawianiu stanu dopiero porządna ulewa mnie wyganiała z placu budowy  :smile: 

Dorobiłem jeszcze "murek" zasłaniający kosze śmietnikowe od strony drogi.
Fotki jeszcze w trakcie układania:





Fotki z dzisiaj po skończeniu:





Pozostało jeszcze zasypać piachem, ale idealnie byłoby suchym. Chyba posypię tym co mam i będę spłukiwał wodą żeby wpłynął w szpary.

Nie mniej jednak ostatni kąt działki, który do tej pory był składowiskiem przeróżnych gratów zaczyna nabierać kształtów  :wiggle:  Teraz już tylko "dosprzątać" i tzw obejście będzie obrobione.

Wyszedł taki mały babol - widać pasek "podłogi" garażu na zewnątrz. Jak widaćodbiega kolorystycznie od kostki i bramy. 
Dopiero jak poszedłem do sąsiada to zobaczyłem, że fachowo to wspomnianej podłogi nie powinno byc w tym miejscu. Kostka powinna dochodzić do bramy.
Jakoś będę musiał z tym żyć  :cool: 

Spojler:
Kolejny temat - klimatyzator (kupiłem w posezonowej wyprzedaży). Miejsce już wybrane i blacha wisi na ścianie. Teraz bruzdowanie i przewiert przez ścianę.
Zanim włączę "centralne", a w zeszłym roku był to dopiero listopad, to chcę żeby familia mogła sięgnąć po pilot i się dogrzać gdy mnie nie ma, albo jestem i nie chce mi się zaglądać do kominka. Oj będzie używana, bo lubimy ciepło - 24* minimum. Podobno niezdrowo  :roll eyes:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Dopłaty do PV to jak zwykle dotacje dla banków.
> Jeżeli pójdziesz w samoróbstwo i gotówkę to nici z dopłat. Pozostaje tylko PIT
> W kwietniu przerobiłem temat i zamontowałem 5 kW na dachu skierowanym na południowy-zachód ( ze wskazaniem na zachód )


Takie formy dotacji były do czasu programu "Mój prąd". Teraz otrzymujesz 50% dotacji kosztów - max 5000tyś. Składasz wniosek i faktury (mogą być oddzielne na sprzęt i montaż, ale montaż musi widnieć na FVAT) i dostajesz kasę na konto.

Mój projekt PV - powoli, ale coś tam działam. W zasadzie nadal się doktoryzuję w temacie. Wybór producentów sprzętu nie jest łatwy  :smile: 
Wiem już, że systemu montażu nie będę sciągał z Chin. Z kosztami wysyłki wychodzi niewiele taniej jak w PL, a jak u nas kupię i zobaczę w paczce coś, co mi się nie spodoba to odsyłam i  już.
Z kosztami celuję w 3tyś/kWp

----------


## _arek_

Eee no Panie elegancki ten podjazd Ci wyszedł, też już bym chciał mieś dookoła domku tak ładnie jak ty.... u nas to jeszcze pobojowisko  :sad: 

Co do PV to będę pilnie śledził twoje działania  w temacie

----------


## seler2

Bardzo ładnie to wychodzi, spójne w całości i estetyczne, widać pomysł od początku do końca  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

pięknie wyszło 
mucha nie siada - nie rzuca się tak bardzo w oczy ten odcinek przy bramie

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Są impregnaty barwiące do betonu i kamienia, kojarzę jak Mario Budowlaniec coś takiego pokazywał. Może nie uzyskasz tego samego koloru, ale uda się zaciemnić? Tak tylko rzucam luźny pomysł.
Ładnie wygląda taka ciemna kostka zestawiona z elewacją garażu.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Sebcio
Dopłatami do PV interesowałem się na przełomie roku 18/19 i w tamtym czasie nic mądrego dla mnie nie było . Dzisiaj może być inaczej.

A więc dopłaty były tylko dla osób biorących kredyt.
 Musiałem wykazać się zdolnością , a potem jeszcze odpowiednią średnią na członka rodziny. Nie wspomną o papierologii , pieczątkach , prowizjach.....

Zniechęciłem się i poszedłem w kwietniu tego roku w gotówkę.
Dom mam na prąd ( tzn grzanie , gotowanie, pranie .... ) więc uznałem , że to dobry kierunek.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Daniellos
Program Mój Prąd działa od lipca.

Montowałem w kwietniu

----------


## MMark.

Podoba mi się to co robisz. Garaż w drewnie niesamowicie dodał uroku.
Pytanie, czym malowałeś te deski na nim?

----------


## Daniellos_

Dzięki !

@MMark - na deskach jest Remmers HK Lasur - wybrałem głównie dlatego, że się nie łuszczy i kolejna warstwa malowana po kilku latach jakby zespaja się ze starą. może coś w tym być, bo jak zaschnięty po tej lazurze pędzel wsadziłem do puszki to rozmiękł  :jaw drop: 

@jak_to_możliwe - ale ten pasek wystający z garażu to gres czyli jak amelinium - tego nie pomalujesz  :cool:  nie liczę farb, które by się wytarły pod butami. a Malowanie kostki faktycznie widziałem gdzieś i nieźle wychodziło.

PS. Na fotkach kostka jest mokra i dlatego wyszła dość ciemna. Sucha jest jaśniejsza. Dzisiaj zasypałem wszystko piachem i conajmniej 2h wymiatałem go w szczeliny. Jak już wszystko wymiotę to zrobię fotki suchej.
Dzisiaj pierwsze autko już nocuje w garażu  :smile:  Zdążyłem akurat przed pierwszymi przymrozkami nocnymi.

Chciałbym pomalować OSB na ścianach w garażu. Macie jakieś pomysły/doświadczenia? Chyba pójdę w jakąś uniwersalną farbę do drewna/metalu. Spora powierzchnia jest do pomalowania.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jednak PV idzie w dobrą stronę. Ciekaw jestem co to za uprawnienia trzeba miec?

http://next.gazeta.pl/next/7,151003,...-zakladac.html

----------


## Daniellos_

> Jednak PV idzie w dobrą stronę. Ciekaw jestem co to za uprawnienia trzeba miec?
> 
> http://next.gazeta.pl/next/7,151003,...-zakladac.html


Trzeba mieć jedne z poniższych:

----------


## wladziugse

Część Daniell, powiedz mi w jaki sposób potem przeczepiles do ściany te tapicerowaną wnękę?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Część Daniell, powiedz mi w jaki sposób potem przeczepiles do ściany te tapicerowaną wnękę?


Witam,
tej dużej części która jest na ścianie w ogóle nie mocowałem. Jest dość ciasno spasowana i po wciśnięciu na miejsce już tak została. Górna część  dociska te tapicerowane "plecy" i jest przykręcona od góry we wnętrzu szafki.

----------


## Daniellos_

W garażu pomalowałem juz sufit 3x jedynką do drewna i metalu. OSB jest trochę pije i biały kryje gorzej jak chociażby szary. Ściany na fotkach 1 warstwa.



cdn...

Klima już wisi i grzeje.
Fundament - wkopane bloczki i przyklejone kostki brukowe.




Nie chciałem korytka na elewacji no to bruzdujemy po wewnętrznej stronie  :smile:  żona sie nie cieszy  :stir the pot: 
Najpierw wycinam wyrzynarką :jaw drop:  (wymyśliłem, że najmniej nakurzy), a potem wybijam środek. Po drodze dwa przewody - w tym jeden trójfazowy do płyty indukcyjnej z 1 niewykorzystaną żyłą/fazą i już nie trzeba ciągnąć dedykowanego zasilania  :cool: 




W końcu docierają majstry z uprawnieniami na F-gazy i uzbrajają. Oczywiści musiałem poprawiać i ogólnie uważam, że sam bym to lepiej zrobił  :wink: 




Sprzęt Gree Lomo Eco  6,2kW GWH24QD-K6DNA5A 2650pln z wyprzedaży rocznika + 900pln podłączenie (ceny brutto 8%)

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Ta klima schłodzi/ogrzeje jaką powierzchnię ?

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ta klima schłodzi/ogrzeje jaką powierzchnię ?


Na razie trudno powiedzieć. Na pewno salon+kuchnia czyli 40m2. Powiesiłem ja też tak żeby częściowo dmuchała na korytarz.

W tej chwili mam taryfę dwustrefową, która nie jest dobrą opcją przy używaniu dogrzewaniu/chłodzeniu klimą. 
Mam też sporo resztek deski elewacyjnej z garażu, którą przelałam sporadycznie w kominku. W dodatku październik był bardzo ciepły i do tej pory nie włączałem CO.

Dam znać jak będę miał jakieś wnioski z eksploatacji.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Mam podobny plan grzania klimą.
Jedyne co mnie kole w oczy to jednostka wewnętrznana widoku

----------


## seler2

Hej, miałeś jakichś ogarniętych montażystów do tej klimy?
Mam taki pomysł by taką jednostkę zewnętrzną jak u Ciebie wpiąć w wężownicę solarną bufora ciapła zamiast dawać nawiew. Tylko nie wiem czy to technicznie się da i potrzebuję się skonsultować.

----------


## Daniellos_

@seler - montażyści nie byli ogarnięci na tyle aby konsultować z nimi takie patenty. Tzn moim zdaniem większość ekip zajmuje się montażem zestawów i chyba wszyscy wychodzą z założenia że fabryki nie poprawisz.

@Tomek - miałem 2 wyjścia, albo powiesić w kącie i była by mniej widoczna albo powiesić w miejscu widocznym gdzie będzie mogła dmuchać na korytarz. Też ubolewam na estetykę ale taki koszt kompromisu.

----------


## pepik8

Już  podawałem tego gościa co montuje klimatyzatory jako pompy ciepła https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrswlPi_MW4 ,  bardzo  ciekawy temat.
Wężownice w buforach mogą być nieodporne na ciśnienie i wibracje sprężarki.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Widok jednostki wewnętrznej u Ciebie mi nie przeszkadza . Drapię się nie tylko po głowie jak ją zamontować i ukryć u mnie w domu !

----------


## B_i_U

Ja mam taki problem, że brakuje mi ścian w salonie, a nad telewizorem nie jest zalecana. Niestety modele na sufitowe są droższe. 
Może to głupie pytanie, ale jak to jest z odprowadzeniem skroplin. Zawsze z jednostki wewnętrznej niezależnie czy klima chłodzi czy grzeje? Jaką rurkę na skropliny wcześniej uwzględnić?

Otoczenie domu masz zajebxxxx
Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Marek.M

> Ja mam taki problem, że brakuje mi ścian w salonie, a nad telewizorem nie jest zalecana. Niestety modele na sufitowe są droższe. 
> Może to głupie pytanie, ale jak to jest z odprowadzeniem skroplin. Zawsze z jednostki wewnętrznej niezależnie czy klima chłodzi czy grzeje? Jaką rurkę na skropliny wcześniej uwzględnić?
> 
> Otoczenie domu masz zajebxxxx
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Jak chłodzi to z jednostki wewnętrznej się leje, jak grzeje to z zewnętrznej.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ja mam taki problem, że brakuje mi ścian w salonie, a nad telewizorem nie jest zalecana. Niestety modele na sufitowe są droższe. 
> Może to głupie pytanie, ale jak to jest z odprowadzeniem skroplin. Zawsze z jednostki wewnętrznej niezależnie czy klima chłodzi czy grzeje? Jaką rurkę na skropliny wcześniej uwzględnić?
> 
> Otoczenie domu masz zajebxxxx
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Dziekuję  :smile: 

Sam tez miałem duży problem z lokalizacją jedn.wewn. Z tego powodu zwlekałem z decyzją... Teraz pozostaje mi już się tylko przyzwyczaić do jej widoku.

Rurka skroplin z jednostki wewn ma ok 20-22mm. Przewiert przez scianę wg instrukcji ma być min 55mm, żeby zmieściły się obie rurki z czynnikiem(1/4 i 5/8''), rurka skroplin i w moim przypadku dwa przewody, bo zasilanie jest prowadzone z domu do jedn.zewn. i dopiero z zewn jest zasilanie do jedn.wewn.

----------


## B_i_U

Dziękuję za te informacje i proszę o więcej. Czyli jak moja jednostka zewnętrzna będzie stała na betonowym tarasie to pasowałoby tam wywiercić jakąś dziurę, która przyjęłaby te skropliny, tak jak robiło to kilka osób z forum pod pompą ciepła? A teraz jednostka wew. na suficie oddalona jakiś metr od ściany - czy tam jest fabrycznie wyprowadzona jakaś rurka, którą muszę dosztukować do jakiegoś pexa lub pp? Będzie tam około metra bez spadku.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak będziesz klimą grzał w temperaturach bliskich zeru to podobnie jak PPC wymiennik będzie się oszraniał i pompa będzie go rozmrażać. To skutkuje zamarzniętą kałużą i większymi lodowymi tworami. Latem będziesz musiał zagospodarować skropliny z rurki z jedn.wewn (jest tam tylko kawałek rurki w zestawie). Do skroplin to monterzy stosują elastyczną rurkę z tworzywa (jakby winyl) z wtopionym spiralnym zbrojeniem. Musi mieć spadek za całej długości (odpływ grawitacyjny) lub pompka jeśli brak takiej możliwości, ale to raczej nie w domowych rozwiązaniach. Rurkę wyprowadzisz na taras i jak tam jedn.zewn nie stoi blisko krawędzi, gdzie skropliny mogły by swobodnie spływać to można pomyśleć o jakimś przepuście w tarasie. Skroplin podobno w upalne lato jest sporo (liczone w litrach na godzinę).

PS. dzisiaj przed 6 rano w garażu 9*C, a na dworze -4*C. Wiadomo, że taki dodatkowy pokój w domu dla samochodów to spory wydatek, ale trzeba dostrzegać plusy  :smile:

----------


## L.mArK

Super dziennik  :smile:  

Gratuluję fajnej stodoły. Też będę się za jakiś czas zabierał za podobną, tyle że muszę mieć 3 sypialnie + pomieszczenie do codziennej pracy (komputer itp). Szukam projektów ale ciężko żeby nie było więcej jak 115-120m2

----------


## Daniellos_

> Super dziennik  
> 
> Gratuluję fajnej stodoły. Też będę się za jakiś czas zabierał za podobną, tyle że muszę mieć 3 sypialnie + pomieszczenie do codziennej pracy (komputer itp). Szukam projektów ale ciężko żeby nie było więcej jak 115-120m2


Popatrz tutaj:
https://projektyzwizja.pl
Może coś wybierzesz, ale zrobisz indywidualny podpatrując co nieco.

----------


## dlt7

> Na razie trudno powiedzieć. Na pewno salon+kuchnia czyli 40m2. Powiesiłem ja też tak żeby częściowo dmuchała na korytarz.
> 
> W tej chwili mam taryfę dwustrefową, która nie jest dobrą opcją przy używaniu dogrzewaniu/chłodzeniu klimą. 
> Mam też sporo resztek deski elewacyjnej z garażu, którą przelałam sporadycznie w kominku. W dodatku październik był bardzo ciepły i do tej pory nie włączałem CO.
> 
> Dam znać jak będę miał jakieś wnioski z eksploatacji.


Spora moc tej klimy jak na taki metraż. Mogłeś wybrać o oczko mniejszy model (startowałaby z grzaniem od 700W a nie 1600W). Zapewne będziesz obserwował taktowanie jej, bo nie będzie w stanie z modulacją zejść niżej. Kolega mam Midee Smart najsłabsza z typoszeregu (grzanie od 800W) i przy nastawie 18,5*C (do prac temp. idealna) trzymała w pomieszczeniu 20*C (na zew. około +5*C). Pobierała przy tym około 270W.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Spora moc tej klimy jak na taki metraż. Mogłeś wybrać o oczko mniejszy model (startowałaby z grzaniem od 700W a nie 1600W). Zapewne będziesz obserwował taktowanie jej, bo nie będzie w stanie z modulacją zejść niżej. Kolega mam Midee Smart najsłabsza z typoszeregu (grzanie od 800W) i przy nastawie 18,5*C (do prac temp. idealna) trzymała w pomieszczeniu 20*C (na zew. około +5*C). Pobierała przy tym około 270W.


Mogę się mylić, ale wydaje mi się że w przypadku inwerterów nie taktowania i sprężarka pracuje z taką mocą jakiej w danej chwili potrzebuje. 
Druga teza przy której mogę się mylić to taka, że jednostka większej mocy będzie pracowała na mniejszych obrotach przy małym obciążeniu i dzięki temu będzie ciszej.

Ten model był w tej samej cenie co oczko niższy dlatego wybrałem ten. Mam duże przeszklenia i w lato robi się w salonie do 31stopni. Mam też nadzieję że większa jednostka przy dużych obrotach będzie w stanie popchnąć chociaż część masy powietrza wgłąb korytarza.

----------


## miloszenko

> Mogę się mylić, ale wydaje mi się że w przypadku inwerterów nie taktowania i sprężarka pracuje z taką mocą jakiej w danej chwili potrzebuje. 
> Druga teza przy której mogę się mylić to taka, że jednostka większej mocy będzie pracowała na mniejszych obrotach przy małym obciążeniu i dzięki temu będzie ciszej.
> 
> Ten model był w tej samej cenie co oczko niższy dlatego wybrałem ten. Mam duże przeszklenia i w lato robi się w salonie do 31stopni. Mam też nadzieję że większa jednostka przy dużych obrotach będzie w stanie popchnąć chociaż część masy powietrza wgłąb korytarza.


Generalnie sprężarka nie zejdzie poniżej 25% mocy nominalnej, tak więc lepiej dobierać na styk niż przewymiarować, choć w przypadku chłodzenia nie ma to tak dużego znaczenia.

Z doświadczenia powiem, że klimę odpalam z minimalnymi obrotami wentylatora i ustawiam 24 stopnie min. Klima w upały praktycznie nie będzie w stanie osiągnąć temperatury zadanej (a raczej min. 2 stopnie niższej bo tak to działa) tak więc będzie brać ze 300 W i cały czas dmuchać przyjemnym chłodem  :smile:

----------


## dlt7

Poobserwuj działanie i daj znać - najwyżej "potomność" skorzysta. Masz jakiś podlicznik energii do klimy? (u kumpla działa Sonoff POW R2 i do tego Domoticz+Graphana, więc ładnie rysuje wykresy zużycia).

----------


## Daniellos_

Chyba jednak coś na zasadzie taktowania występuje, bo teraz gdy jest włączone grzanie to jak już osiągnie zadaną temp to się wyłącza i ponownie włącza po jakimś czasie. Nie przeszkadza mi to, że ten cykl jest dłuższy lub krótszy. Nawtomiast w moim przypadku, gdy jedn.wen. jest blisko stołu to nawet na najmniejszych obrotach czuć znaczny powiew powietrza. Dla poprawienia komfortu użytkowania lepiej byłoby przenieść jednostkę dalej od miejsca przebywania ludzi lub faktycznie zdecydować się na słabszy model.

Podlicznik mam i w sumie mógłbym założyć na klimę. może w jakiejś wolnej chwili... Miałbym większą motywację, gdybym w efekcie zobaczył wykresy, ale taki zwykły.

Ps sprawdziłłem co to ten sonof POW - bardzo fajna rzecz  :wiggle: 

edit:

Dodam jeszcze, że dzisiaj sprawdziłem empirycznie, że nawet na najniższym biegu wentylatora stojąc na końcu korytarza na gołej skórze czuć powiew powietrza. To sugeruje, że na wyższych biegach można będzie doraźnie w krótkim czasie dogrzać/schłodzić na większą powierzchnię domu.
Może jednak będą jakieś plusy dodatnie  :wink:

----------


## ACCel

Ładny dom i piękny garaż. Może nawet będę się wzorował na kolorystyce.

Jako specjalista od PV DIY powiem Ci tak. Znajdź kogoś kto przepuści tą instalację przez jakąkolwiek firmę i zrobi z tego 8% VAT. Jak przyłoży palec do instalacji to będzie czysty.
Jeżeli chodzi o chińskie (i nie tylko) panele to największym ryzykiem jest trwałość powłoki laminowanej od spodu. Ja lubię panele z podwójną szybą (bifacial), wtedy to ryzyko jest prawie zerowe. Są już w Polsce chińskie produkty  za 490zł/315W. Tylko są o 10kg cięższe.

Jeżeli chodzi o papiery to zazwyczaj wystarcza "SEP E", a można go zrobić za 300zł w 3 godziny  :big grin:  Byle byś cokolwiek kojarzył z elektryki. Praktycznie każdy zdaje bo to bardziej egzamin z BHP niż znajomości elektrotechniki.
Zadzwoń do ZE i dowiedz się czy wystarczy.

Ja używam głównie klimy do grzania, u mnie zasada jest taka aby ustawić na sztywno siłę nadmuchu, skierować w jeden komfortowy punkt i pozwolić automatyce sterować temperaturą nadmuchu. Automatyka siły nadmuchu się nie sprawdza.

Twoja klima jest trochę za duża, ja mam 3,5kW na ok. 60m2.

----------


## Daniellos_

Hej Accel,

PV już w trakcie choć powoli to idzie... Zacząłem montować już uchwyty na dachu, a moduły czekają w garażu. Jak pogoda pozwoli to w tym roku jeszcze uruchomię.
Fakturę będę miał na montaż. Wyszło tak, że dogadalem się z jednym człowiekiem z branży na coś w rodzaju układu z odplatnymi konsultacjami. Mam mam dostęp do know how za kwotę znacznie niższą niż zapłaciłbym przy VAT 23%.

Wiem że są moduły z podwójną szybą i nawet nie bifacial, bo z takich pożytku na dachu nie ma. Zdecydowałem się postawić na dużego producenta, którego moduły plasują się w czołówce niezależnych testów - Longi.

Ja nawet jestem elektrykiem z wykształcenia i mam uprawnienia SEP, ale nieaktualne  :smile:

----------


## ACCel

No to super. Pisałeś o Csun, dlatego sugerowałem coś pewniejszego jeżeli chodzi o podobne. Ale jak wziąłeś Longi to ryzyko jest znacząco mniejsze.

Odnowienie SEP to będzie pestka, więc papiery możesz sobie sam zrobić. Chyba że kolega od know-how to zrobi  :wink: 

Patrzę dalej na Twój dziennik i widzę  kolejne interesujące zagadnienie - wiązary DIY, wystarczająca jest taka nieduża liczba gwoździ w płytkach?

A i płyta garażowa z Twojego dziennika też mi się przyda, mnóstwo ciekawych rzeczy tu masz  :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja używam głównie klimy do grzania, u mnie zasada jest taka aby ustawić na sztywno siłę nadmuchu, skierować w jeden komfortowy punkt i pozwolić automatyce sterować temperaturą nadmuchu. Automatyka siły nadmuchu się nie sprawdza.


Robię dokładnie tak samo. Nawet fakt, że temperatura ustawiona nie jest osiągana nie ma znaczenia, ponieważ klima dmucha cały czas.

Zanim założyłem to były obawy, czy kogoś nie zamrozi albo nie zagotuje, a jak uruchomiłem to się okazała urządzeniem wielofunkcyjnym, jak suszarka, osuszacz, generalnie "poprawiacz komfortu"  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Witam po dłuższej przerwie  :welcome: 

Mocno się to wszystko przeciągało.... ale stało się. Mam 7,56 kWp na dachu  :smile: 

*W rolach głównych :
*Inwerter Sofar 6.6 KTL-X
24x moduł Longi LR6-60PH 315Wp

*W rolach drugoplanowych:
*Rozdzielnia ETI 1000V DC 2x12
2x Ogranicznik przepięć Citel T1&T2
Wyłącznik róż-prąd. 3F Eaton 25A 100mA
Wyłącznik nadprądowy 3F Eaton B25

*Statyści*:
48x klema końcowa
24x klema środkowa
80x śruba imbusowa  M8x30
4x złącze MC4
2m przewód YDY 5x4 
15m przewód LGY
20m Kabel Solarflex czarny 4mm2
20m Kabel Solarflex czerwony 4mm2
10m Peszel w otulinie gumowej UV

*Trailer*:


*Making Of*:












*Backstage:
*






Pierwsze wyprodukowane testowo kWh  :roll eyes:

----------


## Daniellos_

W poniedziałek planuję złożyć dokumenty w ZE o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji. Potem ZE ma 30 dni na wymianę licznika na dwukierunkowy. Jak to zrobią to podpisuje się umowę i zostaje oficjalnie prosumentem.

Na koniec jak przystało na Janusza fotowoltaiki  :wink:  koszty... były cięte gdzie się da, ale postawiłem na sprzęt nowy.

Jak już wspominałem bardzo pomógł mi człowiek z branży PV, którego los postawił na mojej drodze - pozdrawiam Przemek  :bye: 
Umówiliśmy się na super dla mnie układ - ja robota, a on konsultacje/audyt.
Finalnie inwestycję zamknąłem kosztem 18500pln co przekłada się na 2447pln/kWp

Po odjęciu ulgi 5000 (mój prąd) i odliczeniu 19% ulgi termomodernizacyjnej mam koszt 11000pln.
Przy moim rocznym zużyciu na poziomie ok 5500 kWh to czas zwrotu inwestycji wyniesie 3,33 roku  :wiggle:

----------


## ACCel

Ja nie widzę tego cięcia kosztów (sam kupiłem używane inwertery). Widzę że montaż do tej blachy to bajka.

Jakie masz ustawienia dachu?

----------


## uciu

Aja mam pytanie czemu przy zużyciu 5500kwh dałeś 8 kWp? 
Nie jest tak, że rozliczą Cie tylko za tyle co zużyjesz. 
Resztę oddaje się do sieci za friko?
 Ale i tak, koszty mega niskie a i montaż do rąbka idelany.

Gratuluje :Smile:

----------


## ProStaś

Z A J E B I S T E !!!!

Co tu więcej napisać...

----------


## Daniellos_

> Aja mam pytanie czemu przy zużyciu 5500kwh dałeś 8 kWp? 
> Nie jest tak, że rozliczą Cie tylko za tyle co zużyjesz. 
> Resztę oddaje się do sieci za friko?
>  Ale i tak, koszty mega niskie a i montaż do rąbka idelany.
> 
> Gratuluje



Uciu,

Założyłem z lekką górka straty spowodowane odchyleniem od południa. Mam chyba azymut 135* jeśli dobrze pamiętam.
Dlatego do tych 5500-5800kWp rocznie (zależy jaki rachunek wziąłem do ręki) doliczam 10%. Większość energii zużywam zimą na CO i doliczam z górką od całości 20% na opust dla ZE. 

Doliczam z naddatkiem, bo wszyscy mówią, że jak już założysz PV to zużycie wzrasta, bo przecież prąd jest "darmowy"  :smile: 
Już muszę brać pod uwagę klimatyzator, a jeszcze myślę o grzanym jacuzzi  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ja nie widzę tego cięcia kosztów (sam kupiłem używane inwertery). Widzę że montaż do tej blachy to bajka.
> 
> Jakie masz ustawienia dachu?



Accel,

Mam azymut 135* u nachylenie 35*.
Oszczędności to szukanie/kombinowanie najniższych cen, zdecydowanie na chiński falownik i moduły, vat, brak szyn etc.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej.
Gratki PV, już zapisuje posta co trzeba kupić. Cena super szczerze nie myślałem o PV jeszcze bo stwierdziłem że się nie opłaca ale przy tych liczbach co u Ciebie no to bajka. Wykonanie jak zwykle eleganckie, pełen szacun.

Pozdro

----------


## ACCel

Opłaca się już od jakiegoś czasu, zdjęli cła zaporowe na moduły z Chin (i ogniwa które także dla europejskich paneli są tam produkowane). Nadwyżka produkcji w Chinach też wpłynęła na obniżki.
Dopłaty to tylko polepszyły. 

Ja będę jechał*w całości na panelach, trochę jest ryzyko że rząd nam wytnie jakiś numer, ale UE ciśnie. No i opusty są tylko do 2035 r.

----------


## keldorn

Cześć Daniellos,
Nie wiem czy jeszcze tu zaglądasz ale spróbuje podpytać :smile: 
Przygotowuje się do samodzielnego wykonania płyty fundamentowej i bardzo zaciekawił mnie pomysł ułożenia burt i przyklejenia bezpośrednio na styropianie, mógłbyś przekazać jakieś wskazówki odnośnie wykonania ?/ 
1. czy ułożony EPS na podłożu wyszedł ci idealnie równie i później nie miałeś problemu z wypoziomowaniem burt czy był z tym jakiś kłopot?,
2. czym ciąłeś EPSA na burty?
3. Czy nie istnieje jakieś ryzyko w razie bardzo silnego wiatru że porwie ten EPS z podłoża?, jednak przy standardowej metodzie kleimy go jeszcze do burt które albo są osadzone lekko w ziemi albo posadzone na zaprawie betonowej
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź i pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Wiataj keldorn  :bye: 

1. Styro na podłoży nie wyszedł idealnie płasko, choć wielokrotnie równałem podbudowę. Teraz bym nie przywiązywał do tego aż tak dużo wagi i nie poświęceł aż tyle pracy. Oczywiście w granicach rozsądku, ale jeśli płyta będzie miała miejscami kilka cm więcej to nic jej się nie stanie  :smile: 
2. Styropian ciąłem maszynką DIY zrobioną z drutu żarowego do prodiża. Jest gdzieś w tym poście. 
3. Przy silnym wietrze zawsze jest ryzyko. Podobnie przy podmyciu po ulewnych deszczach. Jednak u mnie rozłożenie styro to kilka godzin pracy i od razu poszła folia i kładłem poskręcane już elementy zbrojenia. Dopiero później mozolnie kręciłem siatki.

----------


## L.mArK

Jaką masz powierzchnię płyty fundamentowej?
Chciałbym przeliczyć ile wyniesie mnie moja, tak orientacyjnie.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Jaką masz powierzchnię płyty fundamentowej?
> Chciałbym przeliczyć ile wyniesie mnie moja, tak orientacyjnie.


122m² jeśli dobrze pamiętam.

----------


## L.mArK

> 122m² jeśli dobrze pamiętam.


To u mnie będzie aż 170 :/

----------


## Daniellos_

> To u mnie będzie aż 170 :/


170 to już garażem? Moje 122 to sam dom.

----------


## Sakufate

Cześć Daniellos_ ,

Przeleciałem twój temat od dechy do dechy jako pierwszy na forum, jeszcze bez konta. 
Gratuluje pomysłu i determinacji z jego wdrożeniem w życie.


Napisałeś na samym początku parafrazując, że ludzie patrzą z niedowierzaniem na to, że chcesz zrealizować budowę samemu.
Jakie są reakcje znajomych teraz po czasie gdy już dom postawiłeś?  :big tongue: 

Mam też takie pytanie bo znalazłem na forum taką wypowiedź w innym wątku użytkownika "jacentyy":
"Ogrzewanie w elemencie konstrukcyjnym jest niezgodne z polskim prawem (...)"

Rozeznawałeś temat przed decyzją na ogrzewanie w PF? 
Swoją drogą nawet firmy realizują taką wersję PF więc dziwne, że nie są za to karane czy tam banowane dlatego tutaj mam dysonans informacyjny...

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za dziennik  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Cześć Daniellos_ ,
> 
> Przeleciałem twój temat od dechy do dechy jako pierwszy na forum, jeszcze bez konta. 
> Gratuluje pomysłu i determinacji z jego wdrożeniem w życie.
> 
> 
> Napisałeś na samym początku parafrazując, że ludzie patrzą z niedowierzaniem na to, że chcesz zrealizować budowę samemu.
> Jakie są reakcje znajomych teraz po czasie gdy już dom postawiłeś? 
> 
> ...


Cześć  :smile: 

Wspomnianym ludziom niedowierzanie przechodziło już w trakcie budowy, gdy widzieli nie wycofuje się z zapowiedzi i dom buduję samemu, a postępy mówią same za siebie.
Mijają właśnie dwa lata jak mieszkamy i nadal sprawia mi dużo satysfakcji wspomnienie komuś mimochodem, że sam pobudowałem dom. Zawsze trzeba doprecyzować, żeby brali to najbardziej dosłownie jak możliwe  :tongue: 

Przyznam, że nie spotkałem się wcześniej z opinią przytoczoną jacentego. Faktycznie wiele firm na rynku robi w ten sposób.
Jednak tak jak wspominałem w wątku "co drugi raz bym zrobił inaczej". Drugi raz chyba bym robił wylewkę. Kosztowo wyszłoby podobnie, bo zaoszczędzić można na cieńszej warstwie drogiego styro pod płytą.

Powodzenia we własnej budowie. Nie piszesz, że taką planujesz, ale nie trafiłeś tu bez powodu ....

----------


## Daniellos_

Odpiszę tu na pytanie z priv-a, bo może info przyda się innym:

1. Czy zachowałeś zalecany odstęp falownika od sufitu (80cm)? jeżeli nie to czy widzisz aby jakoś specjalnie się grzał?
Inwerter wisi ok 30cm od sufitu. Dotknąłem radiatora i jest ma teraz 54*C, a instalacja pracuje aktualnie z mocą 5kW

2. Domyślam się, że instalacje zrobiłeś kompletnie sam, tylko wszystko przeszło przez znajomego? Ja planuje tak samo. Jak wygląda procedura zgłaszania tego do energetyki? Tzn chodzi mi o to że masz już instalacje zamontowaną, fakturę na 8% z montażem i co dalej? Jak to wygląda? Wiem że trzeba podpisać nową umowę czy tam zmienić i zgłosić instalację, ale to wszystko możesz zrobić Ty, jeżeli nawet teoretycznie montował kto inny?

Tak. Wszystko zrobiłem sam. Znajomy zrobił "odbiór", wprowadziłem drobne poprawki po jego uwagach.
Najpierw wypełniony wniosek składa się do ZE i czeka 30dni na wymianę licznika i zaświadczenie o przyłączeniu instalacji prosumenta.
Z tym zaświadczeniem zgłaszasz się do ZE POK i podpisujesz aneks do umowy. Wtedy oficjalnie możesz włączyć instalację i zaczynasz być rozliczany jako prosument z chwilą pierwszego wprowadzenia energii do sieci. 
Potem wspomniane zaświadczenie + faktura (z wpisem o programie) + dowód zapłaty wysłałem do NFOŚ. Dobrze jest opisane co i jak na stronach rządowych
https://mojprad.gov.pl/jak-złożyć-wniosek/

4. Masz jakieś TIPy odnośnie instalacji? Jakieś uwagi co do montażu, albo inwertera? Bo też mam sofara.
Pod względem samej instalacji Sofar idealny, bo zwyczajnie podłączasz string lub dwa włączasz inwerter i działa  :smile:  Nie zmieniałem żadnych ustawień.
Miałem spory problem z konfiguracją apki po wifi. Finalnie po x podejściach się udało. Pytałem znajomka, który też sam podłączał i mówił że nie miał z tym problemów to może to tylko u mnie. Ważne, że sieć wifi nie może być 5GHz.

Do tej pory max moc szczytowa jaką wygenerowała moja instalacja to 6.6kWp (nie mam najlepszej orientacji dachu). Ci, którzy już mają mówią, że ten parametr jest mało istotny. Może w lato będzie więcej z powodu lepszego kąta padania promieni, ale z drugiej strony wzrośnie temp. otoczenia.... zobaczymy jak to będzie. 
Do tej pory wyprodukowałem już łącznie 1MWh  :bye:

----------


## Daniellos_

Dodam jeszcze, żeby nie popełnić mojego błędu i nie montować chwytu do powieszenia Sofara na ścianie z BK na dołączonych do niego kołkach do betonu  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Chciałbym założyć (ofc samemu) alarm. 
Mała instalacja - 4 czujki pir.

Myślałem o Satel Micra lub perfecta.
Ktoś z forumowiczw mógłby pomóc to skonfigurować?

----------


## #Miszka

Świetni dziennik Daniellos - gratuluje świetnego domku :smile: 

Parę pytań:
1) Jak oceniasz akustykę przy padającym deszczu?
2) Jak oceniasz akustykę i wytrzymałość płyt KG na ścianach i sufitach
3) Masz już policzone koszty garażu ile wyszło?

Pozdrawiam,
Miszka

----------


## Daniellos_

> Świetni dziennik Daniellos - gratuluje świetnego domku
> 
> Parę pytań:
> 1) Jak oceniasz akustykę przy padającym deszczu?
> 2) Jak oceniasz akustykę i wytrzymałość płyt KG na ścianach i sufitach
> 3) Masz już policzone koszty garażu ile wyszło?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Miszka



Deko późno zobaczyłem i pewnie już za późno, ale może komuś się przyda  :smile: 

1. Nie bardzo mam odniesienie. Blacha faktycznie hałasuje przy deszczu, ale wełny mam 20+10cm i nie jest źle.
2. Akustyka to słaby punkt w moim domu. dźwięk mocno "niesie się" z salonu do sypialni na końcu korytarza, ale nie wiem na ile to kwestia płyt kg
Na pewno jest słabe wyciszenie przez "strop". Tzn jak się po chodzi po strychu, który jest oddzielony od pomieszczeń użytkowych płytą kg, 20cm granulatu styr i 20cm wełny to na dole słychać.Chcąc użytkować takie poddasze trzeba pomyśleć o dodatkowym wygłuszeniu.
3. Garaż - może faktycznie pominąłem podsumowanie kosztów co zaraz uzupełnię.

----------


## Daniellos_

GARAŻ - podsumowanie kosztów

*RAZEM	**21877*
płytki gres 43m2	*2200*
klej do gresu 18 worków	*192*
blacha na rąbek+na obrobki	*1966*
impregnat koncentrat 2x2l	*40*
impregnat Altax penetrin 15l x2	*470*
membrana dachowa 90m2	*150*
beton 5m3	*1500*
grzebień okapowy	*14*
deska elewacyjna 57m2	*1700*
kantówka nośna 85mb	*300*
okno	*80*
folia kubełkowa	*50*
fuga	*60*
wkrety garaż 	*50*
remmers HK lasur 7,5l	*300*
wełna mineralna 040 100mm	*200*
rynna	*450*
remmers hklasur 7.5l	*318*
oprawy oświetleniowe LED 10szt	*172*
szpachlowka drewna	*40*
wełna mineralna 150mm 6 rolek	*300*
koparka - wyrównanie terenu	*500*
Piasek 5x wywrotka 24t	*1250*
OSB 8mm 25szt	*900*
Drzwi techniczne	*410*
brama Nice 5000x2250	*5350*
Kotwa słupa 23szt	*270*
okucia, wkręty i inne	*545*
drewno - konstrukcja garażu	*2100*

----------


## Miłosz73

Przeczytałem całość! Gratuluję! Możliwe, że pójdę w Twoje ślady.




> Chciałbym zacząć temat już teraz, żeby kupić jeszcze w tartaku drewno wycinane zimą. Wstępne koszty budowy mojego bieda-garażu obliczyłem na ok 10tyś + brama.


Wyszło 21k. Co miało wpływ? Rzeczywiście postawiłeś 5,9x5,9 czy jednak jest większy, bo zastanawia 43 m2 gresu?

----------


## Daniellos_

Dzięki. Buduj bo pomimo losu, który rzuci masę kłód pod nogi to jednak jest frajda i satysfakcja.

Garaż jest rzeczywiscie minimalnie wiekszy. Jedna z rzeczy która wpłynęła na różnice w cenie to rzeczywiście gres. Źle przyjalem jego grubość i potem już musiałem kupić ten gruby/drogi zamiast najtańszych płytek.
Pierwotnie chyba też liczyłem podłogę jako kostkę brukowa, a w końcu wylałem beton.
Reszty już nie pamiętam, ale kosztorys przewidywał bieda-garaż, a jednak potem jakos mocno nie oszczędzałem - np droższe drewno na elewacji, drogi impregnat.

----------


## eko_zgonus

przejrzałem prawie cały temat i gratuluję tego co tu się wydarzyło.
Przyznam, że dowiedziałem się więcej niż z poszczególnych podfor

----------


## miloszenko

> przejrzałem prawie cały temat i gratuluję tego co tu się wydarzyło.
> Przyznam, że dowiedziałem się więcej niż z poszczególnych podfor


U samorobów, zwłaszcza u rzeczonego właściciela dziennika budowy można znaleźć prawdziwą kopalnię wiedzy.

Wiele artykułów w miesięczniku z tego czerpało. Reszta to zwykle reklamy więc warto tutaj zaglądać  :smile:

----------


## eko_zgonus

Pytanie do właściciela wątku, robiłeś odrębny projekt na ten garaż?

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie. To jest garaż na zgłoszenie czyli wolnostojący do 35m nie związany konstrukcyjnie z domem.

----------


## wladziugse

Daniel mam jedno pytanie odnośnie garażu czemu masz szczeline od frontu pomiędzy deska mi a elewacja domu? Nie lepiej było dać deske do samej elewacji? I czym to wypełniłeś bo widzę na innym zdjęciu że od strony garażu dolozyles coś w tym miejscu.

----------


## Drops2

Hej @ Daniellos_
Na początek dziękuję Ci bardzo za ogrom pracy jaki włożyłeś opisując na forum swoją budowę.
Jak sprawuje się komin podłączony do kominka i kominek ? Czy komin nie wychładza pomieszczenia?

----------


## Daniellos_

Siemanko Drops. 
Z komina posadowionego bezpośrednio na wkładzie jestem zadowolony. W sumie to nie mam do tego zastosowania zastrzeżeń, a zadowolony jestem z poczynionych na tym oszczędności  :smile:  W ogóle nie mam odczucia, że kominek czy komin wychładza pomieszczenie. Czuć jak ciągnie chłód gdy się otworzy drzwiczki. No ale to kwestia dolotu do kominka. 
Fakt, że u mnie dolot do kominka ciągnięty jest pod domem jakieś 8-9m razem z rurą do czerpni wentylacji mechanicznej. W zimie ustawiam najniższe obroty wentylatorów i w komorze rekuperatora, do której wpada powietrze z dworu zawsze mam dodatnią temp. (nawet przy -20 na dworze)

----------


## Daniellos_

> Daniel mam jedno pytanie odnośnie garażu czemu masz szczeline od frontu pomiędzy deska mi a elewacja domu? Nie lepiej było dać deske do samej elewacji? I czym to wypełniłeś bo widzę na innym zdjęciu że od strony garażu dolozyles coś w tym miejscu.


Składając wniosek o na budowę garażu narysowałem w schemacie, że garaż jest oddalony od domu o 10cm, żeby nie było wątpliwości, że to konstrukcja samonośna (niezbędna do spełnienia definicji bydynku wolnostojącego).

----------


## RRR.

Przyłączam się do zachwytów nad rewelacyjnymi efektami Twojej pracy. Twój garaż będzie dla mnie główną inspiracją w wybudowaniu podobnego budynku, stąd pozwoliłem sobie przygotować kilka pytań, licząc na Twoją pomoc:

- czy na styku wełny i płyty fundamentowej dawałeś jakąś hydroizolację ?
- czy folię kubełkową na cokole poniżej desek elewacyjnych będziesz w jakiś sposób wykańczał czy zostanie tak jak jest ?
- czy otwór na bramę segmentową ma ustalony, standardowy wymiary czy nie ma to znaczenia bo brama i tak jest produkowana na indywidualny wymiar ?
- jaką mniej więcej trzeba zachować minimalną odległość pomiędzy górną krawędzią otworu bramy a wykończonym sufitem garażu aby prowadnice bramy i napęd spokojnie się zmieściły ?
- wiem o tym, że garaż wykonywałeś na zgłoszenie bez projektu, ale czy dysponujesz jakimś orientacyjnym rysunkiem z wymiarami, którym mógłbyś się podzielić z forumowiczami ?  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Dziękuję  :smile:  

1. Płyty nie izolowalem od ścian w żaden sposób, ani w domu ani w garażu.
2. Folie zostawiłem jak jest, bo mi się podoba jak wygląda. Na razie dobrze się trzyma.
3. Brama jest robiona na wymiar co 5cm w szerokości i 10cm wysokości. Przynajmniej u mnie tak było.
4. To uzależnione jest od producenta bramy. Poszukaj w ulotkach lub zawszasu popytaj wstępnie o oferty i zapytaj.
5. Rysunków nie mam. W dokumentacji budynek nie mógł przekroczyć 35m2 i na projekcie miał 590x590cm.

----------


## RRR.

Jestem już na etapie budowy garażu według Twojego pomysłu i w związku z tym mam 2 pytania  :smile: 

- czy dawałeś folię paroizolacyjną od środka ? Zdanie są podzielone czy w budynku nieogrzewanym powinno się ją stosować.

- widzę, że przewody elektryczne poprowadziłeś "podtynokowo" pod płytami osb, czy w związku z tym przeprowadzałeś je przewiercając słupy konstrukcyjne czy może pod płyty osb zrobiłeś ruszt ?

----------


## Daniellos_

Przepraszam, ale nie zauważyłem maila, o tym że ktoś tu napisał  :sad: 

Faktycznie nie dawałem paroizolacji.
Przewody poziomo puszczałem po podłodze i pionowe fragmenty w peszlu pod płytą OSB.
Na działce jak stawiałem szkieletowy domek to tam wiercilem "klasycznie" w pionowych belkach i też przewód w peszlu samogasnącym.

----------


## RRR.

Jeszcze jedno pytanie  :smile:  Dawałeś Remmersa na wewnętrzną stronę deski czy tylko penetrin ? Remmers wiadomo jest świetnej jakości, ale cena też niezła.

----------


## Happek

Malowalem CAŁY (ściany, szczyty, podbitki, taras wszystko jest z drewna) dom rodziców OSMO (cena remersa jeszcze x2) i u siebie planuje docelowo to samo tylko w mniejszej skali, jeśli chce się mieć ładne drewno przy domu na lata to na malowaniu sie nie oszczędza.

----------


## Daniellos_

Hmm czy malowałem od wewnątrz to już nie mam pewności, ale wydaje mi się że remmers tylko od zewnątrz. Od wewnątrz tylko w miejscach narażonych na dostęp czynników zewn. czyli np narożniki. Tam nie ma pioro-wpustu tylko deska do czoła drugiej deski. No i dolne końce desek zacinane pod kątem to solidnie nasiąknięte.

----------


## L.mArK

Cześć. Chciałbym wrócić do dachu u Ciebie, a konkretnie chodzi mi o rynny Galeco. 
Widać z dołu że maskownica idzie ze spadkiem tak jak rynna?

----------


## Daniellos_

W tym systemie nie ma konieczności robienia spadku i ja nie robiłem.
Pas podrynnowy nie jest super równo i  stąd może być wrażenie że tam jest spadek.

----------


## L.mArK

Dawałeś jakąś taśmę wytłumiającą pod blachę? Ja się zastanawiam czy dawać bo to ok 1400 zł.

----------


## Daniellos_

Taśmy nie dawałem. Faktycznie ja to przy blachodachówce podczas deszczu czy silnego wiatru słychać hałas. NIe jest mocno uciązliwy.

----------


## Daniellos_

No jak już zajrzałem to może napiszę co się dzieje aktualnie  :smile:  

Ogród zimowy  :smile:  jest taras, ale często jest tam za zimno, albo wieje, bo mieszkam na polu  :wink:  
No i w ostatnich czasach jestem też odkryłem kolejną pasję - rośliny. Mam ich sporo i chciałbym mieć ich w tym ogrodzie zimowym jeszcze więcej. Najbardziej chciałbym tam zrobić prawdziwą dżunglę, ale nie planuję ogrzewać ogrodu zimą do tak wysokich temperatur, aby utrzymały się tam rośliny tropikalne. Ogrzewać planuję klimatyzatorem monoblock (przenośnym) do max 5st w zimie. To wystarczy aby przezimować np sporo gatunków bananowców czy cytrusów.

Zazwyczaj zaczynam od wizji w głowie. Potem jest papier  :smile: 

Potem próbuję coś planować z większą precyzją

----------


## Daniellos_

U mnie jak zawsze bieda-projekty to trzeba wymyślić jak to zrobić tanio i dobrze  :smile:  Postanowiłem poszukać okien z demontażu. Byłem nawet w jednym dużym składzie pod Wawą, ale potrzebowałem wielu okien w jednym rozmiarze. Im większym tym lepiej. Te zazwyczaj są już sporo droższe. Znalazłem na OLX super tanio od firmy, która robiła rozbiórkę jednego ze skrzydeł szpitala. Skusiła mnie cena i jak pojechałem to znalazłem na placu jeszcze 6 dużych okien. 
W przypadku materiału z odzysku to on wpływa na finalny kształt konstrukcji - możesz używać tylko wielokrotności posiadanych wymiarów okien. Jakoś się to udało zgrać.

Kupione okna po wyskrobaniu piany i myciu myją ciśnieniową - zaczęły przypominać jak materiał do ponownego wykorzystania. Mniejsze okna mają wymiary ok 200x115 (10szt na dach), a większe 250x160.



Można zaczynać wykopki...

----------


## Daniellos_

Wylewki nie zbroiłem. Stal droga, a obciążenia tu bardzo wielkiego nie będzie. Nie chciałem zamawiać piachu i wozić go taczkami. Uznałem, że 25cm betonu dźwignie całość konstrukcji i od razu podniesie wysokość przyszłej posadzki to poziomu zero.

Lejemy...


Murowanie "pierwszej warstwy"  :smile:  Podniesie poziom okien, aby nie brudził ich rozpryskiwany deszcz.



Do izolacji użyłem styropianu zdjętego z opaski, którą widać tu (przeciąłem wzdłuż 10cm)


W międzyczasie dotarło zamówione drewno. Tu dopiero poczułem jak zdrożało od czasu mojej budowy. Tym razem postawiłem na suszone i strugane, żeby było mniej roboty z doprowadzaniem do przyzwoitości i uniknąć skręcania i wyginania surowizny prosto z tartaku.
Przycinam i gruntuję sprawdzonym Altax Penetrin.


Do malowania drewna użyłem tym razem farby przemysłowej Tikkurila Ultra Pro 30.


Wcześniej malowałem drewno Sadolinem "Garden coś tam" (nie polecam - po roku odłazi) oraz Altax impregnat żywiczny (dobry, ale nie ma białego koloru).

----------


## Daniellos_

Niech się mury pną do góry  :big grin: 


Okna rozeszklone i obsadzone. Dałem radę samemu  :yes:  Można zacząć stawiać krokwie.


Podobnie okna na dach. Wciągam i montuję ramy, a potem pakiety szybowe. 


Tu musiałem się zatrzymać w oczekiwaniu na obróbki blacharskie. Stwierdziłem, że wygodniej będzie kłaść je na bieżąco niż później chodzić po tym "dachu"

----------


## Daniellos_

aaaa zapomniałem wrzucić fotki przyszłych mieszkańców  :cool: 

Fotka jednej z dostaw bananowców


Ratowanie cytryny z marketu. Była bardzo kwaśna i pożywna  :wink: 


Teraz wygląda tak


I reszta ferajny. To jeszcze młodzież. Docelowo mogą się nie zmieścić w swoim nowym domku...

----------


## uciu

Szacun, pięknie to wymyśliłeś. 
MI też to chodzi po głowie i również w wersji budżetowej - im taniej tym lepiej  :Smile: 
Tylko powoli mi działki zaczyna brakować :-/

----------


## Daniellos_

Musisz zakolejkować projekt na liście i będzie zaklepane czekać na realizację. Ja tak robię... a realizacja? hmm jak nie w tym roku to w przyszłym czy kolejnym :big lol: 

U mnie też działka się kurczy. Postawiłem już wcześniej blaszaka 5x6m, bo jeszcze hobby motoryzacyjne w tle  :wink: 
Generalnie zmniejszam trawnik, bo koszenie mnie nudzi, a sam trawnik wymaga wiele troski, zeby ładnie wyglądał.

----------


## uciu

Trawnika mam już tylko tyle, ze w 15min skosze cały  :Smile: 

Na pewno jest to w kolejce na przyszłość. Teraz robię sofy do altany, potem kamerki trzeba pozakładac bo już czekają, potem coś musze wymyślić z podlewaniem trawnika - na wiosne mam zapał, ale już koło lata mi się nie chce a jak raz zaniedbasz to lipa. W grę wchodzi albo hydrożel pod spód ale nawadnianie - hydrożel to ok 200zł , nawadnianie 2000pln :-/

Ale trzymam kciuki - buduj, bede miał gdzie zgapiać  :Smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja tam robiłem oczywiście bieda-projekt nawadniania to zamknąłem się chyba w 700zł. Mam 2 obwody na trawnik, ale do każdego podpięte jeszcze linie kroplujące pod trawy i krzaki.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zamontowałem klimatyzację jakiś juz czas temu. Wrzucam fotki, może komuś pomogą.

Chciałem montować w salonie jednostkę sporej mocy aby była w stanie dmuchać powietrze korytarzem do reszty pokoi.
W rzeczywistości najbardziej się grzeje salon ze względu na ekspozycję wsch-pd-zach. Wystarczy, że w salonie pracuje klima z minimalną mocą, a w pokojach jest temperatura w normie. Chciałem klimatyzator w okolicach 5kW, ale sprzedawca mnie namówił na 7,4kW bo tylko 250zł droższy  :eek:  Aktualnie używam tylko najniższego biegu nawiewu i żałuję. że nie mogę zmniejszyć.
Ogromnym plusem jest dogrzewanie w tzw okresie przejściowym. Kiedyś w takich okresach rozpalałem kominek, a teraz  rozpalam tylko gdy mam ochotę.

Umówiłem się (tak samo jak przy PC), że sprzęt montuję sam, a człowiek tylko przyjedzie zakielichuje rurki miedziane i napełni czynnikiem.
Wycinanie równego rowka wyżynarką, a potem młotek i przecinak  :smile: 





Fundament to tylko zakopane bloczki, a na nich dwie "kostki" pozostałe z budowy podjazdu.




Jedno ze zdjęć na których pozuję, żeby mieć jakaś skalę po latach jak urosły posadzone rośliny  :smile:  Ale jedn.zewn. widać. heh

----------

